# Stop Antisemitism



## Sixties Fan

How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.

Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.

This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.

Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.

Let us try to stop it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## 1srelluc

LOL.....Ethiopian Jews might take issue with all that "whiteness" being bandied about..


----------



## Sixties Fan

Are Nazis taking over classrooms all over the world?
Teaching students their version of History?

Why aren't schools of all levels doing something about it and allowing them to continue to teach?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


>


Told you so. The student was deliberately trying to cause trouble. So much for antisemitism every where. That's the theme of your life.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Told you so. The student was deliberately trying to cause trouble. So much for antisemitism every where. That's the theme of your life.


Let me understand this.

You did not understand the French being spoken.
You did not read the English translation.

Let me clarify it for you.

The teacher denied that there had been concentration camps during WWII and that the Holocaust happened.

To you "The student was deliberately trying to cause trouble."


I do not need to make it clear what that says about you.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Let me understand this.
> 
> You did not understand the French being spoken.
> You did not read the English translation.
> 
> Let me clarify it for you.
> 
> The teacher denied that there had been concentration camps during WWII and that the Holocaust happened.
> 
> To you "The student was deliberately trying to cause trouble."
> 
> 
> I do not need to make it clear what that says about you.


This is about the Bellamy salute which was also used in scouting.


----------



## Anomalism

Jews are doing fine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> This is about the Bellamy salute which was also used in scouting.


So, you answered the wrong post and did not notice.

Research, research, try it someday.

And That Was Fine… Until​Americans had no problem with the Bellamy Salute and rendered it proudly until the days before World War II, when Italians and Germans began showing loyalty to dictators Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler with the disturbingly similar “Heil Hitler!” salute.


Americans giving the Bellamy Salute began to fear that they might be mistaken as showing allegiance to the growingly powerful European fascist and Nazi regimes. In his book “To the Flag: The Unlikely History of the Pledge of Allegiance,” author Richard J. Ellis wrote, “the similarities in the salute had begun to attract comment as early as the mid-1930s.”


Fears also began to grow that the editors of European newspapers and films could easily crop the American flag from pictures of Americans giving the Bellamy Salute, thus giving Europeans the false impression that Americans were beginning to support Hitler and Mussolini.


As Ellis wrote in his book, “the embarrassing resemblance between the ‘Heil Hitler’ salute and the salute that accompanied the Pledge of Allegiance,” stirred fears among many Americans that the Bellamy Salute could be used overseas for pro-fascist propaganda purposes.



So Congress Ditched It​On June 22, 1942, at the urging of the American Legion and the Veterans of Foreign Wars, Congress passed the first law establishing the procedure to be used by civilians when pledging allegiance to the flag. This law failed to take into account the controversy over the use of the Bellamy salute, stating that the Pledge was to “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart; extending the right hand, palm upward, toward the flag at the words 'to the flag' and holding this position until the end, when the hand drops to the side.”


Exactly six months later, on December 22, 1942, Congress forever eliminated the use of the Bellamy salute, when it passed a law stating that that the Pledge should “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart,” as it is today.









						Discover Why American's Stopped Using The Bellamy Salute
					

Until 1942, Americans appeared to be saluting Adolph Hitler while reciting the Pledge of Allegiance. It was called the Bellamy Salute.




					www.thoughtco.com
				





So, was the teacher doing the old, not used since 1942 scouts salute, or was he doing the Nazi salute, or maybe it was the Cha Cha salute?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> So, you answered the wrong post and did not notice.
> 
> Research, research, try it someday.
> 
> And That Was Fine… Until​Americans had no problem with the Bellamy Salute and rendered it proudly until the days before World War II, when Italians and Germans began showing loyalty to dictators Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler with the disturbingly similar “Heil Hitler!” salute.
> 
> 
> Americans giving the Bellamy Salute began to fear that they might be mistaken as showing allegiance to the growingly powerful European fascist and Nazi regimes. In his book “To the Flag: The Unlikely History of the Pledge of Allegiance,” author Richard J. Ellis wrote, “the similarities in the salute had begun to attract comment as early as the mid-1930s.”
> 
> 
> Fears also began to grow that the editors of European newspapers and films could easily crop the American flag from pictures of Americans giving the Bellamy Salute, thus giving Europeans the false impression that Americans were beginning to support Hitler and Mussolini.
> 
> 
> As Ellis wrote in his book, “the embarrassing resemblance between the ‘Heil Hitler’ salute and the salute that accompanied the Pledge of Allegiance,” stirred fears among many Americans that the Bellamy Salute could be used overseas for pro-fascist propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> So Congress Ditched It​On June 22, 1942, at the urging of the American Legion and the Veterans of Foreign Wars, Congress passed the first law establishing the procedure to be used by civilians when pledging allegiance to the flag. This law failed to take into account the controversy over the use of the Bellamy salute, stating that the Pledge was to “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart; extending the right hand, palm upward, toward the flag at the words 'to the flag' and holding this position until the end, when the hand drops to the side.”
> 
> 
> Exactly six months later, on December 22, 1942, Congress forever eliminated the use of the Bellamy salute, when it passed a law stating that that the Pledge should “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart,” as it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discover Why American's Stopped Using The Bellamy Salute
> 
> 
> Until 1942, Americans appeared to be saluting Adolph Hitler while reciting the Pledge of Allegiance. It was called the Bellamy Salute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thoughtco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, was the teacher doing the old, not used since 1942 scouts salute, or was he doing the Nazi salute, or maybe it was the Cha Cha salute?


Teaching history. You want to stop teaching the Holocaust?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Even IF people stopped defining themselves by race, religion, color, sex, and location...............there would still be massive problems with hatred in other forms.

Many social experiments have been done on this, and the outcome was...........no matter what you TAKE AWAY from social norms, it will be replaced with something equal or worse.

It's human nature, because hate is easy and brainless.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Teaching history. You want to stop teaching the Holocaust?


Now, the Nazi salute is teaching history.

What was the class about?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Even IF people stopped defining themselves by race, religion, color, sex, and location...............there would still be massive problems with hatred in other forms.
> 
> Many social experiments have been done on this, and the outcome was...........no matter what you TAKE AWAY from social norms, it will be replaced with something equal or worse.
> 
> It's human nature, because hate is easy and brainless.


Thank you for not understanding the hatred for Jews, aka, antisemitism, aka, Judeophobia


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Now, the Nazi salute is teaching history.
> 
> What was the class about?


 It wasn't the Nazi salute. It was widely used in the US and Europe before the Nazis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Teaching history. You want to stop teaching the Holocaust?


Let us make this clear.

This is what was happening at the time of the salute at that class:

More antisemitic controversy at 
@mtnbrookhs
 as an* 11th grade history teacher instructs students to perform Nazi salutes as they stand facing the American flag.*

--------------
*Saluting  the American Flag with the Nazi salute is to you teaching history, when you do not even know what the course was about.

How American of you.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> It wasn't the Nazi salute. It was widely used in the US and Europe before the Nazis.


Before 1942.  This is 2022.

Earth to Surada


----------



## AMart

So is the conspiracy true? Do some elite Jews want to flood Europe and n. America with non whites erase whites make whites a minority in their own countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMart said:


> So is the conspiracy true? Do some elite Jews want to flood Europe and n. America with non whites erase whites make whites a minority in their own countries.


Hey Folks, look.

An Antisemite!!!!!


----------



## AMart

Sixties Fan said:


> Hey Folks, look.
> 
> An Antisemite!!!!!


What do you think about the protocols?


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMart said:


> What do you think about the protocols?


You tell me first what you think of it.


----------



## AMart

Sixties Fan said:


> You tell me first what you think of it.


I asked first.


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMart said:


> I asked first.


I think that you think that it was written by Jews with the idea of domination of the world when it was actually written by Russian Christians to incite the people against the Jews so that the people would not pay attention to the bad economy the Russian government was causing the country.

Don't worry, I know that you are set in believing every word of it, just as Hitler and all other Christians and Muslims have chosen to do since that forgery was written in 1903b and spread all over the world.   


Do not read the articles below.  DO not learn anything beyond what you wish to believe.  That is what all Jew hating antisemites like you do.









						Why the ‘Protocols of the Elders of Zion’ is still pushed by anti-Semites | BrandeisNOW
					

Stephen Whitfield is the Max Richter Professor of American Civilization, Emeritus at Brandeis.



					www.brandeis.edu
				




A Hoax of Hate: The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion 









						1920-21 | Exposing the ‘Protocols’ as a Fraud (Published 2016)
					

There are Americans who won’t stop believing the authenticity of an anti-Semitic fraud from the early 1900s. The Times wasn’t fooled for a moment.




					www.nytimes.com
				






			https://watermark.silverchair.com/dcv024.pdf?token=AQECAHi208BE49Ooan9kkhW_Ercy7Dm3ZL_9Cf3qfKAc485ysgAAAr4wggK6BgkqhkiG9w0BBwagggKrMIICpwIBADCCAqAGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAeBglghkgBZQMEAS4wEQQMIVs18dbbEM3g2qrNAgEQgIICcXwzn84EusPDzSR01M0i5TjXTRDniPfoTzGh_OrXvuBJk4SbQSzGSpn31mat7ZhL8j0Qt3mRV1B4vhB96sQXfgc0typlla2AOVEuXMGB3As-V8cnpKzqC69K2eWfTz26HxwJRVvJuWzPddtyVv_hk2Od6I3PdhNEuSA5039JIWSqT2rb6llW6BEIqgxm3CG1j-sDWJQm8wmMzF6UQk33BRU_MZ34-1S-EOl1xO2l8GZKdVTZTLBUTwqO0aDkPlXw9z3o4iIOPMAOJFyz04AktA483rZnCCkPketybPrpDLTrn_SBDATxGJwR4cmt2x6T2VvnZqWzwWksXpfBAvJKr9uLXjKHCET9poZEHNMbobS_yUcRccX_VrywnKsZO7hkDzGJ0ts5rc3DphPyg3CPG-Iz1BNKqtBdFzT2-aZWqu0NuhFrXPHAMQi95mYpnbdDCK9kBO8WkwwznqOnXebUPMHkluO2hlpIJiBINhgeZVae1bdL81t5mWMTJr3Hl2ECIFdzunQYzhW0IlbsFF_dwTZXmxKscsXaFUHKZ40G-Vpgp62GF5m_BKkzf6r15sJWBZufkulwNcrjIrRpi4D8XzMoAzVtsLCQQNxzs2zcN5wdUHu0mxjCVJXm1idNx_rwrfceNB4VUt3VIPQIpqP6fG8TYrdWIyShGs6WM_Y-2Peo0AX03fSBmrYyx-vaZDr4J1b_rIMf6M7L38FRTcXV__A_l38klAbipqyyXmSoHPbshIODIqnrwtA6oAkeClcyu8JMqHzDrDHhEo4zFglnq83Lf_5yECF_Vmj09AU32q43XwKw7UvAZ3LxtfJj_QrDS6c


----------



## AMart

Sixties Fan said:


> I think that you think that it was written by Jews with the idea of domination of the world when it was actually written by Russian Christians to incite the people against the Jews so that the people would not pay attention to the bad economy the Russian government was causing the country.
> 
> Don't worry, I know that you are set in believing every word of it, just as Hitler and all other Christians and Muslims have chosen to do since that forgery was written in 1903b and spread all over the world.
> 
> 
> Do not read the articles below.  DO not learn anything beyond what you wish to believe.  That is what all Jew hating antisemites like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the ‘Protocols of the Elders of Zion’ is still pushed by anti-Semites | BrandeisNOW
> 
> 
> Stephen Whitfield is the Max Richter Professor of American Civilization, Emeritus at Brandeis.
> 
> 
> 
> www.brandeis.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hoax of Hate: The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920-21 | Exposing the ‘Protocols’ as a Fraud (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> There are Americans who won’t stop believing the authenticity of an anti-Semitic fraud from the early 1900s. The Times wasn’t fooled for a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://watermark.silverchair.com/dcv024.pdf?token=AQECAHi208BE49Ooan9kkhW_Ercy7Dm3ZL_9Cf3qfKAc485ysgAAAr4wggK6BgkqhkiG9w0BBwagggKrMIICpwIBADCCAqAGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAeBglghkgBZQMEAS4wEQQMIVs18dbbEM3g2qrNAgEQgIICcXwzn84EusPDzSR01M0i5TjXTRDniPfoTzGh_OrXvuBJk4SbQSzGSpn31mat7ZhL8j0Qt3mRV1B4vhB96sQXfgc0typlla2AOVEuXMGB3As-V8cnpKzqC69K2eWfTz26HxwJRVvJuWzPddtyVv_hk2Od6I3PdhNEuSA5039JIWSqT2rb6llW6BEIqgxm3CG1j-sDWJQm8wmMzF6UQk33BRU_MZ34-1S-EOl1xO2l8GZKdVTZTLBUTwqO0aDkPlXw9z3o4iIOPMAOJFyz04AktA483rZnCCkPketybPrpDLTrn_SBDATxGJwR4cmt2x6T2VvnZqWzwWksXpfBAvJKr9uLXjKHCET9poZEHNMbobS_yUcRccX_VrywnKsZO7hkDzGJ0ts5rc3DphPyg3CPG-Iz1BNKqtBdFzT2-aZWqu0NuhFrXPHAMQi95mYpnbdDCK9kBO8WkwwznqOnXebUPMHkluO2hlpIJiBINhgeZVae1bdL81t5mWMTJr3Hl2ECIFdzunQYzhW0IlbsFF_dwTZXmxKscsXaFUHKZ40G-Vpgp62GF5m_BKkzf6r15sJWBZufkulwNcrjIrRpi4D8XzMoAzVtsLCQQNxzs2zcN5wdUHu0mxjCVJXm1idNx_rwrfceNB4VUt3VIPQIpqP6fG8TYrdWIyShGs6WM_Y-2Peo0AX03fSBmrYyx-vaZDr4J1b_rIMf6M7L38FRTcXV__A_l38klAbipqyyXmSoHPbshIODIqnrwtA6oAkeClcyu8JMqHzDrDHhEo4zFglnq83Lf_5yECF_Vmj09AU32q43XwKw7UvAZ3LxtfJj_QrDS6c


It seems the Russian christians should have taken the bait. Jews genocided millions of Christians and they started with Christian clergy. They killed and tortured them in kinds of sick and satanic ways. They were bankrolled by Jewish american banker.


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMart said:


> It seems the Russian christians should have taken the bait. Jews genocided millions of Christians and they started with Christian clergy. They killed and tortured them in kinds of sick and satanic ways. They were bankrolled by Jewish american banker.


What a load of Jew hating lies.

Learned from garbage toxic groups full of hatred for Jews, that they invent a new lie about Jews on a daily basis.

Congratulate yourself for being one of their idiots.

Idiots love to spread lies about others believing those lies to be true.


----------



## AMart

Sixties Fan said:


> What a load of Jew hating lies.
> 
> Learned from garbage toxic groups full of hatred for Jews, that they invent a new lie about Jews on a daily basis.
> 
> Congratulate yourself for being one of their idiots.
> 
> Idiots love to spread lies about others believing those lies to be true.


Plenty of honest Jews know what happened in Russia and freely admit it. I am on my phone so later I will post more later.


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMart said:


> Plenty of honest Jews know what happened in Russia and freely admit it. I am on my phone so later I will post more later.


LOL

You keep making accusations without posting any evidence.

What you are trying to do is incite  other idiots like you.

LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the behest of a pro-Palestinian organization whose critics say is antisemitic, administrators at more than a dozen Dutch universities are instructing their staff to list their interactions with Israeli and Jewish organizations.

The order followed a request sent last month by The Rights Forum, a pro-Palestinian advocacy group, to the offices of multiple universities. The universities are gathering the information because the group’s request was certified as what is known in the Netherlands as a WOB request, meaning a query certified by the country’s prosecution service under a 1991 freedom of information law and binding on public or state-funded organizations.

It is unclear whether the universities will complete the full request by passing on the information to The Rights Forum.

In the request, Gerard Jonkman, director of The Rights Forum, wrote that under the WOB request, he is seeking documents or information on “Institutional ties with Israel universities, institutions and businesses and with organizations that propagate support for the State of Israel.”

Among the dozens of entities Jonkman listed are Elbit, the Israeli weapons and defense systems producer, Christians for Israel, and a right-wing, pro-Israel Dutch-Jewish association.

But the list also includes mainstream Jewish entities from the Netherlands and beyond that do not define themselves as Israeli or solely focused on Israel.

Those groups include the Anti-Defamation League, the Central Jewish Board of the Netherlands, the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance, B’nai B’rith and even the office of the Dutch government’s own National Coordinator for Fighting Antisemitism, which is headed by Edo Verdonner, who is Jewish.

Reports about the list in NIW, the Dutch-Jewish weekly, and other publications prompted strongly-worded condemnations by Jewish groups and community leaders against The Rights Forum. The group was co-founded by Dries van Agt, a former prime minister of the Netherlands who has often been accused of spreading antisemitic ideas (including, in 2017, by The Central Jewish Board of the Netherlands), though he says this allegation is meant to silence his criticism of Israel.

“The clear inference is that some shadowy Zionist/Jewish cabal is operating in the Dutch university system. This reeks of antisemitism, but it comes as no surprise to me given this group’s reputation,” Dutch Chief Rabbi Binyomim Jacobs said in a statement Wednesday.

“What really concerns me is the number of universities that were so compliant with such a transparently antisemitic request. It reminds us that most mayors cooperated during the occupation to pass on the names of their Jewish citizens to the Germans,” added Jacobs.

(full article online)









						Dutch universities order staff to reveal their ties to Jewish and Israeli groups - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

A Dutch chief rabbi called the move, prompted by a pro-Palestinian group, reminiscent of mayors who gave the Germans "the names of their Jewish citizens.”




					www.jta.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Worryingly, the CST noted that many of the incidents had occurred in schools, aimed at both Jewish teachers and children. “When the conflict in Israel and Palestine flared up, Jewish schoolchildren and staff were especially targeted with antisemitism,” the report said.

It added that “there were 41 antisemitic incidents recorded at Jewish schools in 2021, compared to 19 in 2020. An additional 42 incidents involved Jewish schoolchildren away from school, often on their way to or from home, compared to 21 incidents of this type reported in 2020.”

A record number of incidents were also recorded on British university campuses — 128 in all, and “the highest number of campus-related incidents ever recorded across a calendar year, and a rise of 191 percent from the 44 incidents of this kind reported in 2020,” according to the CST.

Violent assaults against Jews also rose by 78 percent in 2021, “suggesting that physical attacks on Jewish people are approaching the proportion of the incident total that was typical pre-pandemic,” the report said.

The report emphasized that antisemites tend to “latch onto whatever story is prevalent in the media and use it as an avenue for the expression of anti-Jewish hate.”

(full article online)

https://unitedwithisrael.org/fueled-by-free-palestine-demonstrations-antisemitic-incidents-soar-in-uk/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=‘Free+Palestine’+Protests+Out+of+Control%3B+Trump+Stunned+by+Abbas+Video%3B+Biblical+Beauty+by+Galilee%3B+The+Unimaginable+is+Happening%3B+Why+Jews+Can%27t+Wear+Wool+and+Linen&utm_campaign=20220210_m166586743_‘Free+Palestine’+Protests+Out+of+Control%3B+Trump+Stunned+by+Abbas+Video%3B+Biblical+Beauty+by+Galilee%3B+The+Unimaginable+is+Happening%3B+Why+Jews+Can%27t+Wear+Wool+and+Linen&utm_term=Antisemitism+Soars+to+All-Time+High+Fueled+by+_E2_80_98Free+Palestine_E2_80_99+Protests


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 

F you and your fake anti Semitism 
Let me tell you !! The fact is that leftist Jews are the main source based on what they say and do !  
 How they treat everyone else  only feeds the hate

They are arrogant , crude and rapacious azzz MF


----------



## Quasar44

Many folks would not such an anathema if they did not have to be so boisterous about their F warped Bolshevik politics


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## fncceo

AMart said:


> What do you think about the protocols?



TCP/IP or X.25 ?


----------



## Man of Ethics

There are Jews of all Races and Ethnicities.

Anyone can become a Jew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Martin Luther King Jr. day, Rev. Dr. J. Herbert Nelson, II, the Stated Clerk of the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church USA, offended all decent humans by saying Israeli Jews are slave owners and Palestinians are their slaves:


> The continued occupation in Palestine/Israel is 21st-century slavery and should be abolished immediately. Given the history of Jewish humble beginnings and persecution, there should be no ambiguity as to the ethical, moral, and dehumanizing marginalization and enslavement of other human beings. The United States of America must be a major influencer of calling this injustice both immoral and intolerable.
> 
> I would also hope that the Jewish community in the United States would influence the call to join the U.S. government in ending the immoral enslavement. Dr. King continuously preached a Gospel of justice, so that all people could live in dignity.



He didn't say it was "like slavery" or "comparable to slavery." This idiot said it is slavery.

And to add to the antisemitism, he called on the Jews who obviously control America to tell the government to stop this "slavery."

On January 22, after criticism, he doubled down:


> While my reference to these injustices as “slavery” may seem extreme to many and, of course, offensive to most Israelis, no one who is informed regarding the use of military power and racial bias to control the lives of Palestinian citizens can honestly avoid the truth of this situation.


And now, he triples down on his antisemitic libel, by redefining "slavery" to mean pretty much anything he wants it to mean, with an insane definition of the term. And as "proof" he says that he was enslaved himself as he was growing up. 

Yes, really.

------
Silly me, I thought slavery meant owning human beings and depriving them of all rights. I didn't realize that an expert who somehow attended college in the South was enslaved.

And he is mystified how anyone can be offended by his redefining slavery to mean anything Jews do that he doesn't like:

-----
He's practically saying, "I'm a Black man, how dare you disagree with me about what slavery means?"

We have a pattern here: terms like "apartheid" and "genocide" and "slavery" and "persecution" are given brand new definitions to apply only to Jews. 

The irony is that by doing this, the modern antisemites are cheapening the terms themselves, trivializing real slavery (which still exists today in the Arab world) and real persecution and real genocide and real apartheid. 

Which means that to these bigots, inciting hate against Jews is more important than actual genocide and slavery and apartheid.

(full article online)









						Presbyterian Church USA redefines "slavery" to say Palestinians are slaves to Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism _(EoZPress, 2022) is based on my essays on the blog over the past several years, somewhat expanded and improved. 

Today we have updated, and equally fictional, versions of the Tsarist forgery about the Elders of Zion. protocols. The new protocols might not take the same written form as the older forgery, but they are imprinted in the minds of modern antisemites. These protocols include ideas such as: the Jewish lobby controls the American government; Israel ethnically cleanses non-Jews from Israel; Zionism is racism; Israel violates international law in myriad ways; and Jews use the Holocaust to justify their own Nazi-like crimes.

In some circles these new protocols have practically become a religion, and the people who believe the new lies are as fanatic as the ones who believe the old ones.

This book defines and exposes modern antisemitism. It shows how the scourge of Jew-hatred is as virulent as it ever was and how modern antisemites hide their hate behind the pretexts of "human rights" and "international law." Protocols identifies and refutes the arguments of today's haters. It is indispensable to understand how the "world's oldest hatred" has returned and how it tries to disguise itself.

It is especially relevant today, as so called "human rights" and "progressive" organizations are twisting the definitions of "racism," "apartheid" and "genocide" specifically against Israel and only Israel - a perfect example of how the Jewish state has replaced the Jewish people as the stated target of the world's oldest hatred.

The book is divided into five parts.

(full article online)









						EoZ book, "Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism," is now for sale!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Let us make this clear.
> 
> This is what was happening at the time of the salute at that class:
> 
> More antisemitic controversy at
> @mtnbrookhs
> as an* 11th grade history teacher instructs students to perform Nazi salutes as they stand facing the American flag.*
> 
> --------------
> *Saluting  the American Flag with the Nazi salute is to you teaching history, when you do not even know what the course was about.
> 
> How American of you.*


You are a liar .. that's not what happened at all. You are desperately feeding your endless victim status with a lie about context and intention.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You are a liar .. that's not what happened at all. You are desperately feeding your endless victim status with a lie about context and intention.


Since you were there as a witness, we will take your word for it


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> On Martin Luther King Jr. day, Rev. Dr. J. Herbert Nelson, II, the Stated Clerk of the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church USA, offended all decent humans by saying Israeli Jews are slave owners and Palestinians are their slaves:
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was "like slavery" or "comparable to slavery." This idiot said it is slavery.
> 
> And to add to the antisemitism, he called on the Jews who obviously control America to tell the government to stop this "slavery."
> 
> On January 22, after criticism, he doubled down:
> 
> And now, he triples down on his antisemitic libel, by redefining "slavery" to mean pretty much anything he wants it to mean, with an insane definition of the term. And as "proof" he says that he was enslaved himself as he was growing up.
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> ------
> Silly me, I thought slavery meant owning human beings and depriving them of all rights. I didn't realize that an expert who somehow attended college in the South was enslaved.
> 
> And he is mystified how anyone can be offended by his redefining slavery to mean anything Jews do that he doesn't like:
> 
> -----
> He's practically saying, "I'm a Black man, how dare you disagree with me about what slavery means?"
> 
> We have a pattern here: terms like "apartheid" and "genocide" and "slavery" and "persecution" are given brand new definitions to apply only to Jews.
> 
> The irony is that by doing this, the modern antisemites are cheapening the terms themselves, trivializing real slavery (which still exists today in the Arab world) and real persecution and real genocide and real apartheid.
> 
> Which means that to these bigots, inciting hate against Jews is more important than actual genocide and slavery and apartheid.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presbyterian Church USA redefines "slavery" to say Palestinians are slaves to Jews
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Every post you make every day is about your suffering and victim status. It feeds your beliefs. I feel sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Every post you make every day is about your suffering and victim status. It feeds your beliefs. I feel sorry for you and your family.


To heck with your toxic garbage learned from when you were a tiny little girl.

You are all grown up now.

Enough of fairy tales about evil Jews and victimized Arabs.

Go learn real history in the real world.

The Arab world is starting to live more and more in the real world about the rights of the Jewish people to their ancient land.

Hurry up !!!!   Catch up with it !!!!


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Since you were there as a witness, we will take your word for it


 You moron. The Bellamy salute wasn't antisemitic... until Hitler adopted it. Then the rest of the world stopped using it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You moron. The Bellamy salute wasn't antisemitic... until Hitler adopted it. Then the rest of the world stopped using it.


You do need to look at yourself in the mirror, and often, and then use that word once you get it.


The class was in 2022.

They were not doing the Bellamy salute in front of the
American flag, oh "Wasp from Alabama".

Not in 2022.

In 2022 saluting the American flag anywhere in America, unless one is a Nazi in one of their hideouts, is done in a very different way.

A little research goes a long way.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You do need to look at yourself in the mirror, and often, and then use that word once you get it.
> 
> 
> The class was in 2022.
> 
> They were not doing the Bellamy salute in front of the
> American flag, oh "Wasp from Alabama".
> 
> Not in 2022.
> 
> In 2022 saluting the American flag anywhere in America, unless one is a Nazi in one of their hideouts, is done in a very different way.
> 
> A little research goes a long way.


The school is a Jewish school in a Jewish suburb of Birmingham. There's was no malice in the lesson except from one pissy kid like you who wanted to make trouble. None of his classmates or teachers thought it was antisemitic.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


Jew hatred is built into the Torah.
See the Moshe's Admonition in Deuteronomy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Experts don't believe that teens utilizing the Nazi salute or other symbols of hatred necessarily leads to them identifying with or joining hate groups. 

"That's rare," Trubowitz said. "We don't often see movement from students in schools using symbols to becoming affiliated with neo-Nazi groups. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen."

Trubowitz said the greater concern is the "normalization of the symbols, so kids start seeing other kids using these symbols (and begin) to think it’s OK." 

This could, in turn, lead to young people doing more research on and becoming comfortable with these ideologies, she said. 

-----------

Experts say that negative conduct by adults can influence young people, offering a justification for bad behavior.

"We currently have a climate where it is seen as more acceptable for adults to model disparaging comments, or expressing hate and intolerance, something we've been seeing over the last couple of years," Woods said. "And of course this is seen by teens and is going to be replayed by our youth."

Steck points to recent events in the media that could potentially be an influence, including Congressman Steve King's recent comments wondering why terms including "white nationalist" and "white supremacist" became offensive. 

"It sends a signal to many adolescents that it's okay," she said. "You don't have to look far in the headlines to see adults ... making very inappropriate comments."

(full article online)









						Why experts say students keep doing the Nazi salute in social media photos
					

Zionsville Community High School is currently investigating a photo that depicts students using the anti-Semitic gesture.



					www.indystar.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here’s what bothers me most about the controversy in Mountain Brook schools over a history teacher who demonstrated the Nazi salute to his class as part of a lesson.

A Jewish student who reported the “lesson” and posted a short video was reprimanded by the school system and told to apologize to the teacher. The student said he refused to apologize, as is his right – and good for him.

According to reports, when the teacher demonstrated the salute, a few other students in the class also saluted Nazi-style. Others declined. The teacher supposedly never told students to mimic the gesture.

But what is it with teachers who are so tone-deaf to symbols of hate and proper education that they bring those symbols into the classroom? What’s up with teachers who believe they have a teaching moment, then blindly go forward without even a little bit of consideration? No, the teacher wasn’t forcing his class to make the salute. Nor was he glorifying it. But clearly, he didn’t consider the ramifications of what he was doing that day in class.

As reported widely in local, state, national, and international media, however, the teacher did make the gesture. Writes Sarah Langcuster, an international educator and writer in the Birmingham area, in an opinion piece at AL.com: “Few people would believe that a teacher would intentionally instruct students to perform Nazi symbols or gestures in a history classroom. However, the mere fact that he performed the salute at all during the lesson coupled with the fact that other students stood up from their desks and participated in performing the salute, all while thousands of pictures exist online and textbooks of Nazi parades and symbolism that could have been used instead, is the larger and more serious issue. Thoughtless acts like these normalize everyday anti-Semitism and highlight the ignorance that many in the US face when confronted with the atrocities of rising anti-Semitic sentiments around the world.”

This isn’t about being “politically correct.” It’s about being correct, period.

Yes, the salute appropriated by the Nazis may be the same or similar to the Bellamy salute, invented by the creator of the U.S. Pledge of Allegiance to accompany the oath to American loyalty, as Langcuster writes. But it was fully appropriated by the Nazis. They own it now.

The Heil Hitler salute symbolizes what it symbolizes: A regime that committed genocide on its Jewish citizens and others in the Holocaust during World War II. There is no way to redeem the symbol. There is no way to make it kinder, gentler.

It is awful.

The Confederate battle flag, used by the states that seceded from the union from 1861 to 1865 during the American Civil War, only means racism today. There is nothing honorable about it, whatever some people think about its role in history.

And white supremacists use the Confederate battle flag as their symbol. It’s no secret. When that flag comes out, a racist is holding it.

The Mountain Brook mishap – and it was a mistake, whether Mountain Brook school officials or that teacher admit it – isn’t the first in Jefferson County.

In 2010, a math teacher at Corner High School used a lesson on angles in a geometry class to demonstrate how to shoot then-President Barack Obama’s ear off. The mistake in judgment, which the teacher admitted in a statement made through the Alabama Education Association, led to a short suspension of the teacher without pay. Before the story broke, the Secret Service visited with the teacher before determining he was no threat to the president. (He also filed a lawsuit against The Birmingham News, including me and two colleagues, but nothing ever came of the lawsuit, that I’m aware of.)

Poor judgment by teachers like this should never be tolerated in the classroom. Should we be OK with a teacher – somebody who presumably has the respect of his (or her) students and colleagues – whose judgment is so off-base that a geometric angle to shoot off Obama’s ear or who, for whatever reason, demonstrates the Nazi salute in a classroom, is fine? The Heil Hitler salute is viewed worldwide as a symbol of hate. Maybe at one time, the salute was benign. Not anymore. Once it becomes a symbol of hate, it’s a symbol of hate.

I’m a teacher. I understand the work that goes into trying to make a class interesting and to capture the attention of students. But there are lines we never should cross. I teach at UAB, one of the most diverse universities in the United States, and I know that I have students of every religion (or no religion), of every background.

One problem in Mountain Brook schools, of course, is that the school system has very little diversity. It’s a system that consists of mainly white students. Still, would the school system tolerate a teacher bringing in a Confederate flag into the classroom and arguing it used to mean something other than the suppression of Black Americans?

Of course not.

We know, however, that such outrageous “lessons” by public school teachers won’t stay in the classroom. They’re going to be reported. They’re going to be in the news, far and wide. That’s as it should be.

Mountain Brook certainly had no reason to go after the student who reported the incident. That was just a CYA move by school administrators.

The student, Ephraim Tytell, who posted the brief video of the Nazi salute, was quoted in The Times of Israel: “They proceeded to tell me that I’m making Mountain Brook look bad for uploading the video and sharing it and asked me to apologize to my teacher, which I refused to. The day after, he made our class, and our class only, put up our phones and he moved me from sitting in the back of the class to right next to him.”

These folks believe that “shooting the messenger” is better than making sure their teachers understand that they must be aware that certain lessons, no matter how well-intentioned, can wound and disturb students if they come across as completely insensitive.


(full article online )









						Opinion | The real lesson of that awful salute in Mountain Brook
					

The Heil Hitler salute symbolizes a regime that committed genocide on its Jewish citizens and others in the Holocaust.




					www.alreporter.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I've been going through Y. Harkabi's 1972 book, "Arab Attitudes to Israel," and this is something else:

The Jordanian English language daily, Jerusalem Times, published the following "Open Letter to Eichmann" on April 24, 1961:


> Dear Eichmann,
> 
> 1 address you in your glass cell to extend a word of sympathy in your present plight. German genius that has invented Sputniks and missiles and all sorts of things has failed to inspire you to avert the disaster that has befallen you.
> 
> What a pity Eichmann that you allowed those swine to arrest you and stage their drama. But don't worry Eichmann it will in the end fall on their heads.
> 
> Listen Eichmann you are accused of decimating  six million of this breed. Whether this is correct or not it is not our object to debate this issue but what we like to say is this if you actually managed to liquidate six million of them and if the remaining six million have been instrumental in inflicting so much havoc and suffering on the Arabs and disgorging them from their homes we wonder what would have been the result if the decimated six million would have been allowed to survive.
> 
> It is likely that a similar drama would have been staged in another part of the Arab countries. So thatby liquidating six millions you have minimized the extent of the calamity and conferred a real blessing on humanity you can imagine dear Eichmann the feelings of the million or so of Arab refugees at this drama.
> 
> .The object of this trial is simply to attract more tourists to the occupied section and to exploit it for fund raising and for skinning the rest of mankind.
> 
> But be brave Eichmann find solace in the fact that this trial will one day culminate in the liquidation of the remaining six million to avenge your blood and the manner in which you have been kidnapped and brought to trial by the very same people who tortured and ejected a million or so from their homes.


It's pretty clear whose side the Jordanian media was on.

Harkabi brings other examples of Arab media during the trial, for example a cartoon in Lebanese paper al-Anwar of June 9, 1960 with Ben Gurion and Eichmann yelling at each other:




> Ben-Gurion: "You deserve the death penalty for killing six million Jews."
> Eichmann: "There are many who argue that I deserve the death penalty for not finishing the job."











						During the Eichmann trial, Arab media were on Eichmann's side
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we mark the anniversary of Ilan’s death, I wish I could tell you that his murder was not in vain. I wish that I could report that this devastating crime helped the French people and all of Europe wake up to the threat of antisemitic tropes in their societies. But instead, the memory of this horrific event — seared for a time on the consciousness of France — has been fading.

We can’t let this happen. Here’s why:

The two largest Jewish communities in Europe just reported record-breaking numbers of antisemitic incidents for 2021. A dizzying number of public assaults, vandalism of Jewish institutions, insults, threats, and abuse of all sorts were inflicted on thousands of Jews in France and the United Kingdom last year. Much of it was linked to the war in May between Israel and Hamas, despite the 2,000 miles distance between Paris and Tel Aviv.

The reports by the Jewish security agencies of the two communities, SPCJ in France and the Community Security Trust (CST) in the UK, make for painful reading. In France, where 450,000 Jews live, assaults were up a stunning 36 percent. Total incidents increased 75 percent compared to the prior year.

In the United Kingdom, home to 300,000 Jews, antisemitic incidents totaled 2,255. This was a 34 percent increase from 2020 and the highest count ever tracked by CST. Violent antisemitic assaults were up 78%, reaching 176, including three categorized as “extreme violence” that easily could have resulted in deaths or severe injury.

On average, a Jewish person was attacked in the UK every other day of 2021.

Antisemitic assaults merit special attention because they harm the Jewish community twice over. The physical damage and psychological harm to the direct victims can have lifelong consequences. These attacks, though, also terrorize other members of the community. This was true in the case of Ilan Halimi. And it is just as true today.

“Terrorize” is the right word here, because antisemitic assaults on family members, friends, and even on other community members whom one might not know personally, cause fear and prompt changes in behavior.

(full article online)









						The Ongoing, Alarming Rise of Antisemitism Is Terrorizing Jews in Europe
					

A crowd gathers at the Jardin Ilan Halimi in Paris on Feb. 14, 2021 to commemroate the 15th anniversary of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following Latest Attack, Brooklyn Jewish Leader Urges New York City Officials to Launch Antisemitism Awareness Campaign in Public Schools
					

Illustrative: Two suspects in an antisemitic attack on a Jewish man in Brooklyn, New York, Oct. 21, 2021. Photo: NYPD. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


Same way you stop Asian hate. Kick out all the blacks and leftists.

Problems 90% solved


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shaik’s talk on his career as a chemist was subjected to an antisemitic “Zoom attack,” organizer Judy Wu of the University of Houston explained.

“Suddenly, lots of people jumped into the Zoom, playing background sounds of fighting and very offensive language,” Wu told The Algemeiner. “There were robotic sounds saying ‘Heil Hitler,’ which was very unpleasant.”

In 2020, the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) recorded at least 114 Zoombombings that targeted synagogues, Jewish community centers, Jewish schools — making up over a third of the incidents of harassment affecting Jewish institutions that year.

(full article online)









						University Lecture by Israeli Chemist Latest Target of Antisemitic ‘Zoombombing’ at Campus Events
					

University of California, Davis. Photo: Daderot / Wikimedia Commons A virtual university talk by an Israeli chemist was interrupted last …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

People shouting 'apartheid supporters' and 'white occupiers' at Jewish students studying at universities across America have become a common occurrence, with anti-Israel brigade no longer disguising its antisemitic feelings​
(full article online)









						'Nazi rat': Antisemitism running rampant on U.S. college campuses
					

People shouting 'apartheid supporters' and 'white occupiers' at Jewish students studying at universities across America have become a common occurrence, with anti-Israel brigade no longer disguising its antisemitic feelings




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Washington Institute for Near East Policy:



> On February 9, just as the nuclear talks in Vienna reached a critical stage, Iran unveiled its “Khaybar Sheikan” (Khaybar Buster) missile, which has a purported range of 1,450 kilometers. This significant development demonstrates, more than anything, the increasing size and range of Iran’s slant-firing solid-motor missiles. The Khaybar reference, meanwhile, points to a seventh-century battle between Muhammad’s army and Jewish communities near Medina whose members refused to convert to Islam and were defeated after their hardened fortresses were overrun.


This isn't exactly subtle. The primary target for such a missile is Israel and they name it after a battle where Muslims massacred Jews. 

Anti-Israel protests are often punctuated with chants of "Khaybar, Khaybar ya Yahud, Jaish Muhammad, sa yahud,” which means, “Khaybar, Khaybar oh Jews, the army of Muhammad is returning.” No one can miss the symbolism.

Yet no one is calling Iran out for its obvious antisemitism in naming the missile as a weapon built specifically to attack Jews. The supposed experts on antisemitism from the Left have been silent about their Iranian allies naming a weapon to evoke killing Jews. 

It isn't even like this is the first missile named after Khaybar. Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah introduced the Khaybar-1 rocket in 2006 and it was used in the 2006 Lebanon war against Israel, hitting Haifa.

Iran and its apologists love to insist that the country has no problems with Jews, only Zionists. They can't explain this Khaibarsheikan away, so they simply ignore it. 

(full article online)









						Iran isn't very subtle about its antisemitism by naming its missile "Khaybar-buster"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukraine’s parliament has approved tough sentencing measures for individuals convicted of antisemitic incitement that include hefty fines and lengthy prison sentences.

On Wednesday, the Verkhovna Rada — Ukraine’s legislative chamber — voted to amend the country’s criminal code to reflect the new penalties. Out of the parliament’s 450 deputies, 295 voted in favor of the legislation introduced by MP Maxim Buzhansky.

Certain antisemitic crimes, for example violence against Jews executed by organized groups, will now be punishable with prison sentences ranging from five to eight years. Fines for antisemitic incitement have also been increased to a maximum of $600 — a significant sum in the Ukrainian context.

Wednesday’s vote followed the passage last September of a law criminalizing antisemitism. That legislation coincided with the commemorations for the 80th anniversary of the infamous Babi Yar massacre, when 34,000 Jewish men, women and children were killed in mass shootings on the edge of the capital Kyiv on Sept. 29-30, 1941. The bill was signed into law the following month by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, who is himself Jewish.

(full article online)









						Ukrainian Parliament Approves Tough Legal Penalties for Antisemitic Incitement
					

Illustrative: Lawmakers attend the sitting of Verkhovna Rada to vote a new Minister of Defense in Kyiv, Ukraine, November 4, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You do need to look at yourself in the mirror, and often, and then use that word once you get it.
> 
> 
> The class was in 2022.
> 
> They were not doing the Bellamy salute in front of the
> American flag, oh "Wasp from Alabama".
> 
> Not in 2022.
> 
> In 2022 saluting the American flag anywhere in America, unless one is a Nazi in one of their hideouts, is done in a very different way.
> 
> A little research goes a long way.


Yes they were up until 1942.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

henever their so-called reports are published, thoroughly researched articles debunk and expose their false and malicious claims. Yet they continue to get away with it. Despite their baseless allegations, NGOs such as Amnesty are embraced by so many others who join the effort to delegitimize Israel. Where is the modern Émile Zola to cry out “J’Accuse“?

The answer may be simpler than we think. We need to look inward. We must take the advice of the great sage, Hillel, and ask: “If not for myself, who will be for me?”

The best way to truly counter anti-Semitism is to look into the darkness and declare: “I see you, and I am not afraid.” Yes, this is a daunting task, especially with the recent explosive surge in global anti-Semitic violence. But if we allow those who try to terrify and silence us to succeed, if we fail to stand up for ourselves and the Jewish state, then they will have truly won.

But what can be done beyond just shouting J’Accuse? What practical steps can Jews, pro-Israel activists or anyone fighting for truth and decency take?

The first and most important step is to call out those who spread lies and fan the flames of hate. Use your voice. Don’t assume as fact a story on Instagram. Always research, fact-check and create your own informed opinion. Create allies in this fight. Learn from experts and organizations on the front line. Most importantly, be proud and unapologetic in your Jewish and Zionist identity.

We are a generation with countless tools at our disposal; we just need the willpower, knowledge and skills to use them. The more we learn and truly understand, the better we can make the case for Israel. We should never be afraid of the debate or to learn more to make us better advocates.

Of course, none of this is to imply that everyone has to unflinchingly agree with every Israeli policy; far from it. That being said, if you call for Israel’s destruction, deny the Jewish people their fundamental right to self-determination or perpetuate anti-Semitic tropes and lies, such as Amnesty has done, the anti-Semitic line in the sand has well and truly been crossed.

Attacks such as these must be confronted no matter where they arise, whether on campus, online or within major organizations by elected officials. We must show that, while open to debate, we will not allow ourselves or the State of Israel to be vilified—that we will no longer stand idly by in the face of hatred and anti-Semitism, no matter what form they take.

We have an obligation and a responsibility, not only to the generations that have gone before us—those who went through hell on earth, yet never gave up on the dream of rebuilding our nation-state in our ancestral homeland—but to future generations, as well.

We cannot continue to allow the blatant lies and hatred of groups like Amnesty to go unanswered. Israel and the Jewish people are here to stay. We are fighting against a relentless enemy that has persisted for millennia. But even the smallest light can push away the darkness. And each one of us, in our own way, must be that light.

(full article online)









						Israel advocacy, from Dreyfus to Amnesty
					

We are a generation with countless tools at our disposal; we just need the willpower, knowledge and skills to use them.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

South Africa’s highest court on Wednesday ordered a prominent labor union activist to apologize to the Jewish community for antisemitic hate speech, drawing a line under a bitter dispute that stretches back for more than a decade.

In its ruling, the South African Constitutional Court deemed that a statement by Bongani Masuku — the former international relations officer of the Cosatu labor union — that attacked “Zionists” and their “friend Hitler” breached the country’s Equality Act.

Masuku made the comment in his official capacity in a 2009 post, during the three-week long war between Israel and the Hamas terrorist organization in Gaza. “Bongani say hi to all of you as we struggle to liberate Palestine from the racists, fascists, and Zionists who belong to the era of their friend Hitler!” he wrote. “We must not apologize; every Zionist must be made to drink the bitter medicine they are feeding our brothers and sisters in Palestine.”

Masuku continued: “We must target them, expose them, and do all that is needed to subject them to perpetual suffering until they withdraw from the land of others and stop their savage attacks on human dignity. Every Palestinian who suffers is a direct attack on all of us.”

After Jewish organizations lodged formal protests, Masuku’s comment was subsequently condemned by the South African Human Rights Commission and the Supreme Court of Appeal, before his case came to the Constitutional Court.

Examining the “Hitler” posting, the court found that “a reasonable person would understand the statement as being based on Jewishness as an ethnicity, not anti-Zionism.”

The court’s ruling explained that it had reached this conclusion “primarily because of the statement’s reference to ‘Hitler,’ because a reasonable reader would have noted that a reference to Hitler to a group which was predominantly Jewish was used because of their Jewish ethnicity and identity.”

(full article online)









						Court Orders Pro-Palestinian Activist in South Africa to Apologize to Jewish Community for ‘Zionists Are Friends of Hitler’ Comment
					

(Illustrative) Supporters of the BDS movement in South Africa. Photo: Twitter screenshot. South Africa’s highest court on Wednesday ordered a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The far-left ideology of critical social justice that has permeated United States (US) academia is working its way into the US K-12 education and has infiltrated popular media outlets. That antisemitism, in the thinly-veiled form of anti-Zionism, goes hand-in-hand with this dogma is clear. However, the role of the late Columbia University professor Edward Said in making antisemitism an integral component of social justice is often overlooked and as a result, there are still many who mistakenly believe that they can separate critical social justice activism from its antisemitic component.
--------
As well, researchers searched 741 Twitter accounts that they identified from Diversity, Equity, & Inclusion (DEI) movement staff at 65 universities. Of tweets about Israel and the Palestinians, they found that 96% were critical of Israel, including false allegations of apartheid and colonialism.


My alma mater, Oberlin College, is a vanguard of the far-left that long ago embraced identity politics and critical social justice. There, antisemitic anti-Zionism has manifested as an exhibit displayed just before Passover that portrayed the ten plagues as Israeli actions against Palestinians, professors teaching material in classes that would be considered antisemitic under the widely-adopted International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition, and lauding antisemitic speakers like Eli Valley.

(full article online)









						How did social justice become antisemitic? - opinion
					

There are still many who mistakenly believe that they can separate critical social justice activism from its antisemitic component. But this is impossible.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But this oversimplification is contradicted by other Chinese realities. Since the most recent conflict in Gaza in May 2021, antisemitic tropes and sentiments have been propagated on Chinese state media, encouraged by top Chinese diplomats, and rehashed by well-known Chinese political commentators. Not that China was unique in this respect: Antisemitism masquerading as legitimate criticism of Israeli policy pops up all over the world when Israeli-Palestinian hostilities flare; according to the World Zionist Organization and Jewish Agency annual report, antisemitic incidents soared in dozens of countries as a result of the 2021 Gaza crisis, not just in the People’s Republic of China.

The key difference in China’s case is that it is a country where speech is heavily regulated, monitored, filtered, and self-censored, and so a new wave of Jew-hatred there must be seen as not only tolerated, but openly promoted. Indeed, a new generation of Chinese cyber nationalists, well-connected pundits, and media-savvy “influencers” have been granted carte blanche to make careers out of poisoning the minds of China’s billion-plus active internet users with paranoid clickbait, including about “the Jews.”

Consider the case of Lu Kewen.

On May 29, 2021, about a week after the Gaza ceasefire went into effect, Lu posted an 8,000-character screed in five parts titled “What Should We Make of the Jews?” The manifesto is not an original work; it combines antisemitic tropes from medieval Europe with more recent libels from the Middle East in a way that would strike most Western readers as almost pitifully familiar. Entire sections of the work, in fact, appear to be plagiarized or directly translated into Chinese from the darkest corners of the English-language internet. In certain parts, Lu adds his own musings to the mix; in others, he just quotes at length from Mein Kampf and the The Protocols of the Elders of Zion. Long after last year’s Gaza conflict had subsided, Lu continued to publish articles arguing that even if “beaten to death,” he “will never agree that Jews are a good partner to the Chinese people.”

(full article online)









						Antisemitism With Chinese Characteristics
					

Influencer Lu Kewen puts Jews in the crosshairs of 'Xi Jinping Thought'




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Horseshoe theory proven again: Far-Right antisemites adopting far-Left language
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The far-left ideology of critical social justice that has permeated United States (US) academia is working its way into the US K-12 education and has infiltrated popular media outlets. That antisemitism, in the thinly-veiled form of anti-Zionism, goes hand-in-hand with this dogma is clear. However, the role of the late Columbia University professor Edward Said in making antisemitism an integral component of social justice is often overlooked and as a result, there are still many who mistakenly believe that they can separate critical social justice activism from its antisemitic component.
> --------
> As well, researchers searched 741 Twitter accounts that they identified from Diversity, Equity, & Inclusion (DEI) movement staff at 65 universities. Of tweets about Israel and the Palestinians, they found that 96% were critical of Israel, including false allegations of apartheid and colonialism.
> 
> 
> My alma mater, Oberlin College, is a vanguard of the far-left that long ago embraced identity politics and critical social justice. There, antisemitic anti-Zionism has manifested as an exhibit displayed just before Passover that portrayed the ten plagues as Israeli actions against Palestinians, professors teaching material in classes that would be considered antisemitic under the widely-adopted International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition, and lauding antisemitic speakers like Eli Valley.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did social justice become antisemitic? - opinion
> 
> 
> There are still many who mistakenly believe that they can separate critical social justice activism from its antisemitic component. But this is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


How many Holocaust museums are there?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> How many Holocaust museums are there?


What does the question have to do with the article?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> What does the question have to do with the article?


Just wondering. Last time I looked there were more than 250 Holocaust museums.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Just wondering. Last time I looked there were more than 250 Holocaust museums.


What does it have to do with the article ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Just wondering. Last time I looked there were more than 250 Holocaust museums.


Robotized Surada is at it again.

She does not not know when she is being antisemitic.

She does not recognize that she is an antisemite.

Raised in Arabia, does not believe that Jews are Jews, they are Khazars (who were not Europeans, by the way )  Demands that Israel do "the right thing" in returning the land they " stole " to the indigenous (?) Arab people, who by some odd, strange miracle are the only people on the planet who want to  claim indigenous status to two different areas of the world.

250 Holocaust Museums?  Is that all?

Because the number of ignorant, blatantly dumb people who exist in the world, could use a visit to those Museums. And have one around where they live, as well.

----------------------

Only 54 percent of the world's population has heard of the Holocaust.

_54 percent_.

This is the most staggering statistic in a new survey by the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) of more than 53,000 people in over 100 countries, conducted by First International Resources. But that figure speaks to only those who have heard of it: Only a third of the world's population believe the genocide has been accurately described in historical accounts. Some said they thought the number of people who died has been exaggerated; others said they believe it's a myth. Thirty percent of respondents said it's probably true that "Jews still talk too much about what happened to them in the Holocaust."

Seventy years after the liberation of Auschwitz, two-thirds of the world's population don't know the Holocaust happened—or they deny it.

These beliefs follow some unexpected patterns, too. The Middle East and North Africa had the largest percentage of doubters, with only 8 percent of respondents reporting that they had heard of the genocide and believed descriptions of it were accurate. But only 12 percent of respondents in sub-Saharan Africa said the same, and only 23 percent in Asia. People in these groups were likely to say they believed the number of deaths has been exaggerated—just over half of Middle Easterners and a third of Asians and Africans think the body count has been distorted over time.

When the data is sliced by religious groups, the results are even more surprising: Hindus were most likely to believe that the number of Holocaust deaths has been exaggerated. Muslims followed closely, and those two groups were distantly trailed by Christians, Buddhists, and those with no religion. In no coincidence, Hindus and Muslims were also significantly less likely to have heard of the Holocaust.






						The World Is Full of Holocaust Deniers
					

A new survey suggests that many Asians, Africans, Middle Easterners, young people, Muslims, and Hindus believe that facts about the genocide have been distorted.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A nationwide survey released Wednesday shows a "worrying lack of basic Holocaust knowledge" among adults under 40, including over 1 in 10 respondents who did not recall ever having heard the word "Holocaust" before.

The survey, touted as the first 50-state survey of Holocaust knowledge among millennials and Generation Z, showed that many respondents were unclear about the basic facts of the genocide. Sixty-three percent of those surveyed did not know that 6 million Jews were murdered in the Holocaust, and over half of those thought the death toll was fewer than 2 million. Over 40,000 concentration camps and ghettos were established during World War II, but nearly half of U.S. respondents could not name a single one.


"The most important lesson is that we can't lose any more time," said Greg Schneider, executive vice president of the Conference on Jewish Material Claims Against Germany, which commissioned the study. "If we let these trends continue for another generation, the crucial lessons from this terrible part of history could be lost."

The Holocaust was the state-sponsored mass persecution and murder of millions of people under the Nazi regime and its collaborators. The genocide campaign targeted groups believed by Adolf Hitler's government to be biologically inferior because of anti-Semitism, homophobia or the like. Using tactics like gas wagons, concentration camps and firing squads, the regime targeted the Jewish people in particular for annihilation and killed nearly 2 of every 3 European Jews by 1945.

The lack of Holocaust knowledge demonstrated in the study is "shocking" and "saddening," said the Claims Conference, a nonprofit that works to secure material compensation for Holocaust survivors. The survey's data came from 11,000 interviews across the country, conducted by phone and online with a random, demographically representative sample of respondents ages 18 to 39. It was led by a task force that included Holocaust survivors, historians and experts from museums, educational institutions and nonprofits.




(full article online)









						Survey finds 'shocking' lack of Holocaust knowledge in people under 40
					

Sixty-three percent of those surveyed did not know 6 million Jews were murdered in the Holocaust. Over half of those thought the toll was under 2 million.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic graffiti daubed outside Miriam, an Israeli-owned restaurant on New York City’s Upper West Side. Photo: The Algemeiner.


Rafi Hasid was stoical as he stood outside Miriam, his Israeli-inspired restaurant on New York’s Upper West Side, contemplating the antisemitic graffiti that was daubed on its outer wall the previous night.

“As my mother would say, it’s not the end of the world, but it’s not nice,” Hasid told The Algemeiner on Wednesday, as diners arriving for lunch were greeted by the site of an NYPD patrol car outside the restaurant, along with the words “F— Jews” scrawled three times in large black letters.

(full article online)









						‘F— Jews’: Israeli-Owned Restaurant on NYC’s Upper West Side Hit by Antisemitic Vandalism
					

Antisemitic graffiti daubed outside Miriam, an Israeli-owned restaurant on New York City’s Upper West Side. Photo: The Algemeiner. Rafi Hasid …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The National Union of Students (NUS) in Britain is under fire after declaring it would “stand in solidarity” with activists planning to smear Israel as an “apartheid state” next month, the UK-based _Jewish Chronicle_ reports.

The annual Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW), which begins on March 21, has been widely criticized for intimidating Jewish students and stifling reasoned debate about the Middle East. The NUS has supported it in the past.

Israeli Apartheid Week is a campaign of anti-Israel propaganda funded by the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which aims to put international pressure on Israel to submit to the demands of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas.

Nina Freedman, President of the Union of Jewish Students, said it was disappointing that the students’ union had again backed IAW, adding, “NUS have placed themselves in a position of division not dialogue.”

“Israel Apartheid Week is a divisive and confrontational tool used to damage and polarize communities, rather than building consensus and co-operation around the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. We see year on year that it creates a hostile environment on campus and online for Jewish Students,” she added, according to the _Jewish Chronicle_.

(full article online)









						Britain: Student union under fire over support for Israeli Apartheid Week
					

National Union of Students criticized after declaring it would “stand in solidarity” with those taking part in BDS-supported Israeli Apartheid Week.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The German Interior Ministry said in a statement that police discovered chat messages in which the man said that he believed the goverment’s vaccine mandate was part of a plan to “to halve the world population and establish a new world order under Jewish leadership.”

(full article online)









						German man killed family over antisemitism, police reveal
					

Law enforcement in Germany listed antisemitism as a reason a man near Berlin murdered four members of his family before killing himself.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish student starting her first semester at Temple University in Philadelphia was shocked to receive an antisemitic text from her roommate, _ABC6 Action News_ reported.

Sasha Westrick said that in September her new roommate sent her a text of a screenshot from Snapchat showing Westrick studying, which was taken without her knowledge. 

The photo was captioned “I hate Jews.”
-----------
She explained that after speaking to administrators about the incident, it took weeks for Temple to move her into a new dorm room. The move only took place after her mother insisted it happen, Westrick’s mother said

Westrick noted that while a hearing by the university found the student guilty of sending the antisemitic text, she did not feel the punishment was adequate and could not continue at Temple. She is now attending a different university, as she did not feel safe at Temple.

"I told my coach if we have a zero-tolerance policy against discrimination, then why is she still on the team?" Westrick said.


(full article online)









						Jewish Temple University student targeted by roommate
					

Jewish student at Temple University shocked to receive antisemitic text from new roommate.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.



Wrong.
The word "Semitic" does not mean Jewish, it means "of an Arab language group".
So it is cultural appropriation.
If you mean anti-Jew, then say that instead of misusing works that are about the larger Arab group that Hebrew came from.

And let us not forget what constantly causes the problem.
If is not Judaism, but Zionism that is the problem.
When a group claim to be the "Chosen People" and keep trying to steal what they claim is their "Promised Land", they then are the problem.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Hey Folks, look.
> 
> An Antisemite!!!!!



Please stop misusing the word "Semitic".
It does not mean Jewish.
It means "of an Arab language group" actually.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> The National Union of Students (NUS) in Britain is under fire after declaring it would “stand in solidarity” with activists planning to smear Israel as an “apartheid state” next month, the UK-based _Jewish Chronicle_ reports.
> 
> The annual Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW), which begins on March 21, has been widely criticized for intimidating Jewish students and stifling reasoned debate about the Middle East. The NUS has supported it in the past.
> 
> Israeli Apartheid Week is a campaign of anti-Israel propaganda funded by the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which aims to put international pressure on Israel to submit to the demands of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas.
> 
> Nina Freedman, President of the Union of Jewish Students, said it was disappointing that the students’ union had again backed IAW, adding, “NUS have placed themselves in a position of division not dialogue.”
> 
> “Israel Apartheid Week is a divisive and confrontational tool used to damage and polarize communities, rather than building consensus and co-operation around the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. We see year on year that it creates a hostile environment on campus and online for Jewish Students,” she added, according to the _Jewish Chronicle_.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain: Student union under fire over support for Israeli Apartheid Week
> 
> 
> National Union of Students criticized after declaring it would “stand in solidarity” with those taking part in BDS-supported Israeli Apartheid Week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



There is no "smear" involved.
Israel is evil, where a bunch of illegal European immigrants murdered the Arab natives in order to steal their land.
You can't build consensus or have cooperation when the Israeli military is illegally occupying the state of Palestine, which was legally created in 1920, by the Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres.


----------



## Quasar44

Leftist Jews is why you have most anti Semitism

Just look at Jeff Zucker , Zuckeface, Epstein, Madoff, Adam Schiff, Weinstein, Nadler


----------



## Rigby5

Quasar44 said:


> Leftist Jews is why you have most anti Semitism
> 
> Just look at Jeff Zucker , Zuckeface, Epstein, Madoff, Adam Schiff, Weinstein, Nadler



That is not leftist, but simply greedy.
And that is a problem with the whole modern society, too greedy.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Robotized Surada is at it again.
> 
> She does not not know when she is being antisemitic.
> 
> She does not recognize that she is an antisemite.
> 
> Raised in Arabia, does not believe that Jews are Jews, they are Khazars (who were not Europeans, by the way )  Demands that Israel do "the right thing" in returning the land they " stole " to the indigenous (?) Arab people, who by some odd, strange miracle are the only people on the planet who want to  claim indigenous status to two different areas of the world.
> 
> 250 Holocaust Museums?  Is that all?
> 
> Because the number of ignorant, blatantly dumb people who exist in the world, could use a visit to those Museums. And have one around where they live, as well.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Only 54 percent of the world's population has heard of the Holocaust.
> 
> _54 percent_.
> 
> This is the most staggering statistic in a new survey by the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) of more than 53,000 people in over 100 countries, conducted by First International Resources. But that figure speaks to only those who have heard of it: Only a third of the world's population believe the genocide has been accurately described in historical accounts. Some said they thought the number of people who died has been exaggerated; others said they believe it's a myth. Thirty percent of respondents said it's probably true that "Jews still talk too much about what happened to them in the Holocaust."
> 
> Seventy years after the liberation of Auschwitz, two-thirds of the world's population don't know the Holocaust happened—or they deny it.
> 
> These beliefs follow some unexpected patterns, too. The Middle East and North Africa had the largest percentage of doubters, with only 8 percent of respondents reporting that they had heard of the genocide and believed descriptions of it were accurate. But only 12 percent of respondents in sub-Saharan Africa said the same, and only 23 percent in Asia. People in these groups were likely to say they believed the number of deaths has been exaggerated—just over half of Middle Easterners and a third of Asians and Africans think the body count has been distorted over time.
> 
> When the data is sliced by religious groups, the results are even more surprising: Hindus were most likely to believe that the number of Holocaust deaths has been exaggerated. Muslims followed closely, and those two groups were distantly trailed by Christians, Buddhists, and those with no religion. In no coincidence, Hindus and Muslims were also significantly less likely to have heard of the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Is Full of Holocaust Deniers
> 
> 
> A new survey suggests that many Asians, Africans, Middle Easterners, young people, Muslims, and Hindus believe that facts about the genocide have been distorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Oh please. Cut the khazar crap. Half the Jews are Arab Jews


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Oh please. Cut the khazar crap. Half the Jews are Arab Jews



All Jews are either Arabs or converts, one or the other.
All the original Hebrew tribes were Arab.
The only way to trace hereditary lineage is through language, and the Hebrew language is of Arab origins.
So most Jews are of Arab descent.
The question is what about the Jews who speak Yiddish instead of Hebrew?
Yiddish is Germanic instead of Arab.
So are the Ashkenazi Jews of Arab or Germanic origins?


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> All Jews are either Arabs or converts, one or the other.
> All the original Hebrew tribes were Arab.
> The only way to trace hereditary lineage is through language, and the Hebrew language is of Arab origins.
> So most Jews are of Arab descent.
> The question is what about the Jews who speak Yiddish instead of Hebrew?
> Yiddish is Germanic instead of Arab.
> So are the Ashkenazi Jews of Arab or Germanic origins?


It doesn't matter much.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> A Jewish student starting her first semester at Temple University in Philadelphia was shocked to receive an antisemitic text from her roommate, _ABC6 Action News_ reported.
> 
> Sasha Westrick said that in September her new roommate sent her a text of a screenshot from Snapchat showing Westrick studying, which was taken without her knowledge.
> 
> The photo was captioned “I hate Jews.”
> -----------
> She explained that after speaking to administrators about the incident, it took weeks for Temple to move her into a new dorm room. The move only took place after her mother insisted it happen, Westrick’s mother said
> 
> Westrick noted that while a hearing by the university found the student guilty of sending the antisemitic text, she did not feel the punishment was adequate and could not continue at Temple. She is now attending a different university, as she did not feel safe at Temple.
> 
> "I told my coach if we have a zero-tolerance policy against discrimination, then why is she still on the team?" Westrick said.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Temple University student targeted by roommate
> 
> 
> Jewish student at Temple University shocked to receive antisemitic text from new roommate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



It is perfectly legal to send a person a text saying they hate something.
One person saying they hate something or someone is not "discrimination".
Discrimination is when one abuses authority to harm the freedom of someone else.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> It doesn't matter much.



Good point, because genetic lineage does not determine ownership of anything anyway.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> Leftist Jews is why you have most anti Semitism
> 
> Just look at Jeff Zucker , Zuckeface, Epstein, Madoff, Adam Schiff, Weinstein, Nadler


Thank you for your blatant Jew hating , antisemitic, Judeophobic post.

Let us have more of them


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> Good point, because genetic lineage does not determine ownership of anything anyway.


Well, if they are religious then they believe that Jews are half brothers to Abraham's children by Hagar and keturah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Oh please. Cut the khazar crap. Half the Jews are Arab Jews


Jews are not Arabs unless an Arab converted to Judaism.

Another one of your dreams which has been 1000% debunked on other threads.

Learn to think


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are not Arabs unless an Arab converted to Judaism.
> 
> Another one of your dreams which has been 1000% debunked on other threads.
> 
> Learn to think


They share DNA markers. Even your Torah says the Jews are half brothers to Abraham's other sons.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The UN is a joke


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Well, if they are religious then they believe that Jews are half brothers to Abraham's children by Hagar and keturah.


Thank you for your repeated, endless, distortion of what is written in the Hebrew Scriptures.


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 

I am just stating the truth and I am Jewish 
I have seen it first hand my entire life


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Please stop misusing the word "Semitic".
> It does not mean Jewish.
> It means "of an Arab language group" actually.


Rigby you can’t redefine a word. Go write to Websters if you’re so offended by it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> They share DNA markers. Even your Torah says the Jews are half brothers to Abraham's other sons.


Your endless attempts to turn Jews and Arabs into relatives continues to be pathetic.

But continue on your anti Jewish/semitic project


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you for your blatant Jew hating , antisemitic, Judeophobic post.
> 
> Let us have more of them


He is not wrong. Our own people turn agains us frequently. Like Bernie Sanders for instance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> Sixties Fan
> 
> I am just stating the truth and I am Jewish
> I have seen it first hand my entire life


You are not Jewish.

Now have a nice life free of Jew hatred.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Your endless attempts to turn Jews and Arabs into relatives continues to be pathetic.
> 
> But continue on your anti Jewish/semitic project


Perhaps you believe that Jews are a race.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Your endless attempts to turn Jews and Arabs into relatives continues to be pathetic.
> 
> But continue on your anti Jewish/semitic project


Perhaps you believe that Jews are a race. Or that Abraham didn't have six other sons.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> There is no "smear" involved.
> Israel is evil, where a bunch of illegal European immigrants murdered the Arab natives in order to steal their land.
> You can't build consensus or have cooperation when the Israeli military is illegally occupying the state of Palestine, which was legally created in 1920, by the Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres.


Your only proof for your antisemitic endless rambling is Jew hating sites and what those Jew haters say.

History and Facts continue to be on the side of the Jewish people and Israel

Cannot deal with it? 


Am Israel Chai

The People of Israel Live


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Perhaps you believe that Jews are a race.


Perhaps you may want to grow a brain in your head?
Someday?  Soon?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you for your repeated, endless, distortion of what is written in the Hebrew Scriptures.


Did Abraham have sons by Hagar and keturah?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Did Abraham have sons by Hagar and keturah?


Stealing this thread for your antisemitic ramblings?

No, you are not.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are not Arabs unless an Arab converted to Judaism.
> 
> Another one of your dreams which has been 1000% debunked on other threads.
> 
> Learn to think



That is silly because of course the original Hebrew tribes were ENTIRELY Arab.
By following language, we can tell descendancy.
And clearly the Hebrew came entirely from the original Arab settlers in the Levant, like the Canaanites and Akkadians.
The Hebrew tribes came from the Canaanites who came from Ur originally, and were descendants of Akkadians.
The only non-Arab people from Ur would be the Sumerians, and there is no connection between Hebrew or Sumerian by culture or language.
All evidence shows Hebrew were of Semitic Arab origins.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Stealing this thread for your antisemitic ramblings?
> 
> No, you are not.


Maybe there never was an Abraham.  Even Ben gurion said the Palestinians were Jewish farmers who didn't leave.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Maybe there never was an Abraham.  Even Ben gurion said the Palestinians were Jewish farmers who didn't leave.


Maybe you do not exist and all of this nonsense was never posted on the internet.

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The UN is a joke
> 
> View attachment 603503



The reason why Israel is so offensive is that there is nothing that can be done when the majority abuses a minority, like the Chinese abusing the Uighur in China.
The Uighur in China partially bring it upon themselves by failing to go along with the majority.
Any minority that fails to conform will always have their loyalties suspected.

But Jews in Israel are entirely different, in that they are the minority, are not native, illegally immigrated and took over by force, less than 70 years ago, and are not even allowing the native majority to conform even if they wanted to.
The clear goal of Israel is genocide, because they are not allowing natives any means of integrating.

So this is by far the most offensive and immoral abuse currently going in the entire world.
It is on a par with the Holocaust against Jews during WWII and the Ottoman genocide of the Armenians before WWI.
Never before has anyone ever attempted to displace or murder 13 million natives so that 6 million illegal immigrants could steal their homes.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Stealing this thread for your antisemitic ramblings?
> 
> No, you are not.



Stop abusing and misusing the word "anti-Semitic".
You are not even spelling it right.
The word "Semitic" is a proper noun, so must be capitalized.
And it does NOT mean Jewish.
It means "of Arab origins".


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Maybe you do not exist and all of this nonsense was never posted on the internet.
> 
> What a wonderful idea.



Whether one tries to use the Old Testament or goes by science instead, clearly Semitic does NOT mean Jewish in any way.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> The reason why Israel is so offensive is that there is nothing that can be done when the majority abuses a minority, like the Chinese abusing the Uighur in China.
> The Uighur in China partially bring it upon themselves by failing to go along with the majority.
> Any minority that fails to conform will always have their loyalties suspected.
> 
> But Jews in Israel are entirely different, in that they are the minority, are not native, illegally immigrated and took over by force, less than 70 years ago, and are not even allowing the native majority to conform even if they wanted to.
> The clear goal of Israel is genocide, because they are not allowing natives any means of integrating.
> 
> So this is by far the most offensive and immoral abuse currently going in the entire world.
> It is on a par with the Holocaust against Jews during WWII and the Ottoman genocide of the Armenians before WWI.
> Never before has anyone ever attempted to displace or murder 13 million natives so that 6 million illegal immigrants could steal their homes.


Not the same. Israel is the only peaceful democracy in the Middle East. Palestinians are terrorists as are most ☪️ In that region.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Whether one tries to use the Old Testament or goes by science instead, clearly Semitic does NOT mean Jewish in any way.


You don’t get to pick a definition. Driveway doesn’t make any sense since you park there not drive but that’s the definition and we have to live with it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you for your repeated, endless, distortion of what is written in the Hebrew Scriptures.



The original Old Testament scriptures were written in Aramaic, which is Arab, or Greek.
There was no Hebrew script until around 50 BC.
The Hebrew were totally illiterate when they invaded the Land of Canaan, around 1000 BC.
The copy of the Old Testament we use these days, likely was written from oral tradition around 100 BC to 400 AD, and has no accuracy at all.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don’t get to pick a definition. Driveway doesn’t make any sense since you park there not drive but that’s the definition and we have to live with it.



Driveway does make sense because it is the "way" to go to the road where you "drive".
The word "Semitic" was defined to mean "of Arab origins" around 1300.
It is based on Shem, a son of Noah.
So by use and convention, has always meant of Arab origins, with the implication that Hebrew were originally of Arab origins as well.

That is what history tells us the original Hebrew believed as well.
For example, when Mohammad was attacked by the Meccans and went to Medina for defense, it was the Hebrew who joined with him as allies, and defeated the Meccans.
So originally the Hebrew tribes did not consider Mohammad as a different culture.
They considered themselves and Mohammad both as Arabs.

That has also always been true of the Sephardic and Hassidic Jews.
They either stayed in the Mideast or went to the Iberian Peninsula to be employed by the Moors.
They always considered themselves to be of Arab origins and integrated in Arab cultures.

The only problem has always been the Ashkenazi, who changed their culture, adopted a Germanic language, and denied their Arab heritage.
And it is the Ashkenazi who are the problem today.
They refute the Arabs and Arab Jews because that would require admitting the Arabs and Arab Jews have more right to the Promised Land than the Ashkenazi have.
The Ashkenazi are the problem because they can't tolerate the truth and want it to disappear.
So they are intent on genocide, more so than anyone in all of human history.

I am Ashkenazi, love lox, bagels, and cheese blintzes, none of which make any Mideast sense.
My Ashkenazi culture did not come from or have anything to do with the Mideast.
So I do not belong in the Mideast any more than any other Ashkenazi do.
Any Ashkenazi claiming any of the Mideast is just wrong.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



Most anti-Jewish or anti-Black graffiti has been eventually shown to be fake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Driveway does make sense because it is the "way" to go to the road where you "drive".
> The word "Semitic" was defined to mean "of Arab origins" around 1300.
> It is based on Shem, a son of Noah.
> So by use and convention, has always meant of Arab origins, with the implication that Hebrew were originally of Arab origins as well.
> 
> That is what history tells us the original Hebrew believed as well.
> For example, when Mohammad was attacked by the Meccans and went to Medina for defense, it was the Hebrew who joined with him as allies, and defeated the Meccans.
> So originally the Hebrew tribes did not consider Mohammad as a different culture.
> They considered themselves and Mohammad both as Arabs.
> 
> That has also always been true of the Sephardic and Hassidic Jews.
> They either stayed in the Mideast or went to the Iberian Peninsula to be employed by the Moors.
> They always considered themselves to be of Arab origins and integrated in Arab cultures.
> 
> The only problem has always been the Ashkenazi, who changed their culture, adopted a Germanic language, and denied their Arab heritage.
> And it is the Ashkenazi who are the problem today.
> They refute the Arabs and Arab Jews because that would require admitting the Arabs and Arab Jews have more right to the Promised Land than the Ashkenazi have.
> The Ashkenazi are the problem because they can't tolerate the truth and want it to disappear.
> So they are intent on genocide, more so than anyone in all of human history.
> 
> I am Ashkenazi, love lox, bagels, and cheese blintzes, none of which make any Mideast sense.
> My Ashkenazi culture did not come from or have anything to do with the Mideast.
> So I do not belong in the Mideast any more than any other Ashkenazi do.
> Any Ashkenazi claiming any of the Mideast is just wrong.


Nope. People park in driveways and drive on parkways. Doesn’t make any sense. Yet these are the definitions. Don’t care about your culture. If a Native American moves to France his ancestors are still Native American. You’re Judean, I know that shames you but that’s who you are and you don’t get to change definitions. Calling a bald guy, “Curly” doesn’t make sense but it happens.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Most anti-Jewish or anti-Black graffiti has been eventually shown to be fake.


Not “most” but some. Why do you constantly lie? Seriously. Seek help.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. People park in driveways and drive on parkways. Doesn’t make any sense. Yet these are the definitions. Don’t care about your culture. If a Native American moves to France his ancestors are still Native American. You’re Judean, I know that shames you but that’s who you are and you don’t get to change definitions. Calling a bald guy, “Curly” doesn’t make sense but it happens.



But Semitic was never defined to mean Jewish.
Sure the 1890 use of Anti-Semitic in some articles was mostly a codeword for anti-Jewish, but I would bet these authors did intend to be anti-Arab as well.
No one ever likely intended the word Semitic to mean Jewish.
It always means Arab.
So Jews who try to switch the word Semitic to mean Jewish, as stealing the heritage of Shem from the Arabs.

Being Judean does not bother me one bit.
I just do not have any knowledge or intent to learn one bit about Mideast culture.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not the same. Israel is the only peaceful democracy in the Middle East. Palestinians are terrorists as are most ☪️ In that region.


 You mean because they fought having their ancestral home taken away? You must support swarms of refugees.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> But Semitic was never defined to mean Jewish.
> Sure the 1890 use of Anti-Semitic in some articles was mostly a codeword for anti-Jewish, but I would bet these authors did intend to be anti-Arab as well.
> No one ever likely intended the word Semitic to mean Jewish.
> It always means Arab.
> So Jews who try to switch the word Semitic to mean Jewish, as stealing the heritage of Shem from the Arabs.
> 
> Being Judean does not bother me one bit.
> I just do not have any knowledge or intent to learn one bit about Mideast culture.


Again these are the definitions and you can’t change them unless you write Websters. Just because you don’t like them doesn’t make them incorrect. That’s fine about your culture but you are Judean and your ancient homeland is Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> You mean because they fought having their ancestral home taken away? You must support swarms of refugees.


They didn’t fight for shit. There was no such thing as a “Palestinian” until 1967. They are terrorists like you.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They didn’t fight for shit. There was no such thing as a “Palestinian” until 1967. They are terrorists like you.


You have bought into a lie. They were called Palestinians.. they had stamps, currency and newspapers. 50,000 of them worked in Arabia in the 1950s and they were called Palestinians.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not “most” but some. Why do you constantly lie? Seriously. Seek help.



Who can say?
I read a lot of examples where it is fake.
I do not read many examples where it is real.
Why would anyone bother doing anti-Jewish or anti-Black graffiti and not acknowledge their group as being anti-Jewish or anti-Black?
What good could that possibly serve?

lots of people DO want to claim discrimination when there may not be any.
Being a victim is very lucrative these days.
Isn't the whole Balfour Declaration an attempt to unfairly leverage victim-hood in order to gain ownership of something that was wrong to own?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> You have bought into a lie. They were called Palestinians.. they had stamps, currency and newspapers. 50,000 of them worked in Arabia in the 1950s and they were called Palestinians.


Never! Link it, crazy witch.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Who can say?
> I read a lot of examples where it is fake.
> I do not read many examples where it is real.
> Why would anyone bother doing anti-Jewish or anti-Black graffiti and not acknowledge their group as being anti-Jewish or anti-Black?
> What good could that possibly serve?
> 
> lots of people DO want to claim discrimination when there may not be any.
> Being a victim is very lucrative these days.
> Isn't the whole Balfour Declaration an attempt to unfairly leverage victim-hood in order to gain ownership of something that was wrong to own?


My kids’ school had it and several times. It wasn’t fake. Anecdotal but real to me and to them. Being a victim is what leftists play nonstop. And Islamists. 16 mil Jews are suddenly oppressing 1.6pm Muslims. Give me a break, Rigby.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They didn’t fight for shit. There was no such thing as a “Palestinian” until 1967. They are terrorists like you.



That is just wrong.
Palestine was officially created as an independent country by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo, in 1920.
That is absolute and indisputable.

And the Palestinians earned their independence by fighting under Lawrence of Arabia, against the Ottoman Empire.

In contrast, the Zionists helped no one, fought no one, earned nothing, and have no legal documentation for the creation of Israel.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Never! Link it, crazy witch.


 I can't believe you are so ignorant. No wonder you are stupid.


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> That is just wrong.
> Palestine was officially created as an independent country by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo, in 1920.
> That is absolute and indisputable.
> 
> And the Palestinians earned their independence by fighting under Lawrence of Arabia, against the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> In contrast, the Zionists helped no one, fought no one, earned nothing, and have no legal documentation for the creation of Israel.


Yep. The Arabs fought to oust the ottoman Turks.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Never! Link it, crazy witch.



{...
 In the modern world, the boundaries of Palestine were first defined in 1920 through the Franco-British Frontier Accord. The second delineation of Palestine was done towards the end of 1922 by the Transjordan Territorial Agreement. The region encompasses Israel and various territories under Palestine establishment. “One of the essential attributes of a state under International Law is external sovereignty—that is, the right to exercise freely the full range of power a state possesses under international law” (Asem 21). A country is deemed independent when other countries that acknowledge its autonomy do not have any legal mandate over it.
...}









						The Creation of the State of Palestine
					

Palestine does not have the capacity to rule itself separately. Palestine is an independent body and not a nation because it does not meet the de facto principle of seeking statehood.




					ivypanda.com
				




So Palestine was created in 1920, but was not officially considered "independent" until the British dropped their Mandate.
Which happened in 1946.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> That is just wrong.
> Palestine was officially created as an independent country by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo, in 1920.
> That is absolute and indisputable.
> 
> And the Palestinians earned their independence by fighting under Lawrence of Arabia, against the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> In contrast, the Zionists helped no one, fought no one, earned nothing, and have no legal documentation for the creation of Israel.


Palestine. There was no such thing as a “Palestinian” just like there is no such thing as a “North American” keep up. Zionist just means you believe the Jews should have their own country.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> I can't believe you are so ignorant. No wonder you are stupid.


Link it then. Arafat, an Egyptian, first used that word in 1967. You’re the stupid one, you old bat.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My kids’ school had it and several times. It wasn’t fake. Anecdotal but real to me and to them. Being a victim is what leftists play nonstop. And Islamists. 16 mil Jews are suddenly oppressing 1.6pm Muslims. Give me a break, Rigby.



Not sure what you mean?
There are a mixture of Arab natives an Jewish immigrant combined in Israel and Palestine.
But there are 12 million Arab natives and only 6 million Jews.
The fact Israel tries to ignore most of the Arabs they forced into refugee camps in Syria, Egypt, Lebanon, Gaza, and the West Bank, is the problem.
International law requires these natives be allowed the "Right of Return" after they fled the original 1946 and later conflict.
So there are not 1.6 million Arabs and 16 million Jews.
There are 12 million Arabs and only 6 million Jews, in the region of conflict.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> In the modern world, the boundaries of Palestine were first defined in 1920 through the Franco-British Frontier Accord. The second delineation of Palestine was done towards the end of 1922 by the Transjordan Territorial Agreement. The region encompasses Israel and various territories under Palestine establishment. “One of the essential attributes of a state under International Law is external sovereignty—that is, the right to exercise freely the full range of power a state possesses under international law” (Asem 21). A country is deemed independent when other countries that acknowledge its autonomy do not have any legal mandate over it.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Creation of the State of Palestine
> 
> 
> Palestine does not have the capacity to rule itself separately. Palestine is an independent body and not a nation because it does not meet the de facto principle of seeking statehood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivypanda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Palestine was created in 1920, but was not officially considered "independent" until the British dropped their Mandate.
> Which happened in 1946.


I said “Palestinian” not “Palestine” are you not understanding me? Brits lived in Palestine. They weren’t “Palestinians”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Not sure what you mean?
> There are a mixture of Arab natives an Jewish immigrant combined in Israel and Palestine.
> But there are 12 million Arab natives and only 6 million Jews.
> The fact Israel tries to ignore most of the Arabs they forced into refugee camps in Syria, Egypt, Lebanon, Gaza, and the West Bank, is the problem.
> International law requires these natives be allowed the "Right of Return" after they fled the original 1946 and later conflict.
> So there are not 1.6 million Arabs and 16 million Jews.
> There are 12 million Arabs and only 6 million Jews, in the region of conflict.


All over the world there are 1.6pm Muslims and 16mil Jews. Keep up. This is getting boring. There is no right or wrong that’s subjective. Who has the right to control Crimea? Not for you to decide.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link it then. Arafat, an Egyptian, first used that word in 1967. You’re the stupid one, you old bat.


They were calling them Palestinians in 1953. Arafat's father was Egyptian. His mother was Palestinian.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Palestine. There was no such thing as a “Palestinian” just like there is no such thing as a “North American” keep up. Zionist just means you believe the Jews should have their own country.



Wrong.
The point of the treaties created by the Allies in WWI, like for Lawrence of Arabia, was the contractual obligation to create an official "Palestine".
There is now no legal way to avoid the fact Palestine is the legal entity for the region.
In comparison, Israel is NOT.
Truman created it out of thin air, by executive fiat, which is not legal.

Nor should ANY religion have its own country.
There will always be members of some other religion in that country, so any attempt a forcing one single religion onto an entirely country, always has to be inherently illegal.

And Zionism does NOT mean Jews should have their own country.
What Zionism REALLY means is that if Jews remain faithful, they will be rewarded with an ideal Promised Land.
That likely was meant to imply Heaven, not a country on Earth.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link it then. Arafat, an Egyptian, first used that word in 1967. You’re the stupid one, you old bat.



Not at all true.
None of the current Mideast countries existed until the treaties ending WWI.
These treaties created Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, etc.

{...
The *San Remo conference* was an international meeting of the post-World War I Allied Supreme Council as an outgrowth of the Paris Peace Conference, held at Villa Devachan in Sanremo, Italy, from 19 to 26 April 1920. The *San Remo Resolution* passed on 25 April 1920 determined the allocation of Class "A" League of Nations mandates for the administration of three then-undefined Ottoman territories in the Middle East: "Palestine", "Syria" and "Mesopotamia". The boundaries of the three territories were "to be determined [at a later date] by the Principal Allied Powers", leaving the status of outlying areas such as Zor and Transjordan unclear.
...}








						San Remo conference - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




{...
The *Treaty of Sèvres* (French: _Traité de Sèvres_) was a 1920 treaty signed between the Allies of World War I and the Ottoman Empire. The treaty ceded large parts of Ottoman territory to France, the United Kingdom, Greece and Italy, as well as creating large occupation zones within the Ottoman Empire. It was one of a series of treaties[3] that the Central Powers signed with the Allied Powers after their defeat in World War I. Hostilities had already ended with the Armistice of Mudros.

...

The ceding of Eastern Mediterranean lands saw the introduction of novel polities, including the British Mandate for Palestine and the French Mandate for Syria and the Lebanon.[7]
,,,}








						Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> All over the world there are 1.6pm Muslims and 16mil Jews. Keep up. This is getting boring. There is no right or wrong that’s subjective. Who has the right to control Crimea? Not for you to decide.



There always are inherent factors of right vs wrong.
Possession over a length of time is tied to legal ownership.
And the Palestinians have ancient roots.
Jews do not.
While the Hebrew invaded around 1000 BC, that was evil and only lasted about 250 years.
So there is no inherent large scale Jewish ownership in the Mideast at all.
Only some small individual Jewish ownership of a few plats in the Old Quarter of Jerusalem or a few "back to nature" purchases from 1890 to 1920.

The number of Moslems and the number of Jews is not relevant.
No country is ever going to homogeneous, nor should one be.
So any attempt to create a country based on religion is a terrible idea.
It inherently violates all we know about democratic republics.

With the Crimea, it is clearly Russian under historic and cultural basis.
But the problem is not the Crimea.
It is likely the Russians want more than just the Crimea.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> They were calling them Palestinians in 1953. Arafat's father was Egyptian. His mother was Palestinian.



They were calling them Palestinians in 1916 and made it official in 1920.


----------



## Rigby5

So why did Truman create Israel out of thin air?
Obviously because that gained the democrats something like 10 million US voters, as well as millions in campaign donations.
And that is not how rights, laws, and issues should be determined.
That is the ultimate in corruption by the wealthy elite, compared to the Palestinians, who were ignored because there were poor and could not vote in the US.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> They were calling them Palestinians in 1953. Arafat's father was Egyptian. His mother was Palestinian.


Nope. Link it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The point of the treaties created by the Allies in WWI, like for Lawrence of Arabia, was the contractual obligation to create an official "Palestine".
> There is now no legal way to avoid the fact Palestine is the legal entity for the region.
> In comparison, Israel is NOT.
> Truman created it out of thin air, by executive fiat, which is not legal.
> 
> Nor should ANY religion have its own country.
> There will always be members of some other religion in that country, so any attempt a forcing one single religion onto an entirely country, always has to be inherently illegal.
> 
> And Zionism does NOT mean Jews should have their own country.
> What Zionism REALLY means is that if Jews remain faithful, they will be rewarded with an ideal Promised Land.
> That likely was meant to imply Heaven, not a country on Earth.


Link it. I am Never wrong


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Never used the word “Palestinian” you’re dancing


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> There always are inherent factors of right vs wrong.
> Possession over a length of time is tied to legal ownership.
> And the Palestinians have ancient roots.
> Jews do not.
> While the Hebrew invaded around 1000 BC, that was evil and only lasted about 250 years.
> So there is no inherent large scale Jewish ownership in the Mideast at all.
> Only some small individual Jewish ownership of a few plats in the Old Quarter of Jerusalem or a few "back to nature" purchases from 1890 to 1920.
> 
> The number of Moslems and the number of Jews is not relevant.
> No country is ever going to homogeneous, nor should one be.
> So any attempt to create a country based on religion is a terrible idea.
> It inherently violates all we know about democratic republics.
> 
> With the Crimea, it is clearly Russian under historic and cultural basis.
> But the problem is not the Crimea.
> It is likely the Russians want more than just the Crimea.


You don’t get to decide right Vs wrong. Might makes right.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> They were calling them Palestinians in 1916 and made it official in 1920.


Link it. Do it. You lie


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I said “Palestinian” not “Palestine” are you not understanding me? Brits lived in Palestine. They weren’t “Palestinians”



Not sure what you mean?
Palestine originally was a larger location instead of a just a country, but the treaties after WWI created lots of countries, Palestine being one of them.
No one can deny that Palestine was created as a country in 1920.
That is just absolute fact.

And those living in Palestine were NOT ever British.
There was never British ownership of Palestine.
They were not British citizens.
They were citizens of the Ottoman Empire before WWI, and after WWI they became Palestinians.
Palestinian citizenship was created in 1920.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Not sure what you mean?
> Palestine originally was a larger location instead of a just a country, but the treaties after WWI created lots of countries, Palestine being one of them.
> No one can deny that Palestine was created as a country in 1920.
> That is just absolute fact.
> 
> And those living in Palestine were NOT ever British.
> There was never British ownership of Palestine.
> They were not British citizens.
> They were citizens of the Ottoman Empire before WWI, and after WWI they became Palestinians.
> Palestinian citizenship was created in 1920.


Are you trolling? When was the word “Palestinian” first used? 1967. Not sure what you mean? I am speaking clear English. Palestine was an area but no one who lived there was called a Palestinian until 1967. Clear enough for you?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don’t get to decide right Vs wrong. Might makes right.



Wrong.
Might does not make right.
If that were true, we would never arrest criminals or go to war.
We are able to do things like arrest criminals and go to war because we have inherent concepts of justice, right vs wrong, etc., that are part of the agreed upon human experience definition.
And we pretty much universally share those standards with all humans.
That is why we can have religions, rebellions, etc.
If we were carnivores or scavengers, we likely would have different inherent values.
Humans have pretty universally rejected "might makes right" for hundreds of years now.

But we do universally acknowledge the rights of those living in a particular place for any length of time.
Even if they originally did not purchase the land, there is an acknowledges "right of adverse possession".
Which Israel can not use, because the Palestinians immediately contested the Israel possession.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you trolling? When was the word “Palestinian” first used? 1967. Not sure what you mean? I am speaking clear English. Palestine was an area but no one who lived there was called a Palestinian until 1967. Clear enough for you?



Are you ignoring my posts listing things like the Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres?
Because clearly Palestine became a country, with laws, courts, currency, taxes, etc., in 1920.

Perhaps you missed it.
Here is another reminder.

{...
The *Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925*[1][2][3] was a law of Mandatory Palestine that created a Palestinian citizenship for residents of the territory of Palestine Mandate. It was announced on 24 July 1925 and came into force on 1 August 1925.[4] 
...}








						Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Palestinians became official citizens of Palestine in 1925,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Might does not make right.
> If that were true, we would never arrest criminals or go to war.
> We are able to do things like arrest criminals and go to war because we have inherent concepts of justice, right vs wrong, etc., that are part of the agreed upon human experience definition.
> And we pretty much universally share those standards with all humans.
> That is why we can have religions, rebellions, etc.
> If we were carnivores or scavengers, we likely would have different inherent values.
> Humans have pretty universally rejected "might makes right" for hundreds of years now.
> 
> But we do universally acknowledge the rights of those living in a particular place for any length of time.
> Even if they originally did not purchase the land, there is an acknowledges "right of adverse possession".
> Which Israel can not use, because the Palestinians immediately contested the Israel possession.


I am never wrong


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Are you ignoring my posts listing things like the Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres?
> Because clearly Palestine became a country, with laws, courts, currency, taxes, etc., in 1920.
> 
> Perhaps you missed it.
> Here is another reminder.
> 
> {...
> The *Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925*[1][2][3] was a law of Mandatory Palestine that created a Palestinian citizenship for residents of the territory of Palestine Mandate. It was announced on 24 July 1925 and came into force on 1 August 1925.[4]
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians became official citizens of Palestine in 1925,


You need to do better than Wikipedia


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am never wrong



All the passports, birth certificates, taxes, voting, treaties, etc. in Palestine, were all referencing "Palestinians" since 1925.
So it seems to me you are wrong to claim 1967 as the origin of "Palestinian" as an accepted fact.

1967 was just when the most Palestinian resistance to the illegal Israeli occupation became most widespread, because that is when Israel illegally invaded and occupied Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You have bought into a lie. They were called Palestinians.. they had stamps, currency and newspapers. 50,000 of them worked in Arabia in the 1950s and they were called Palestinians.


The ones who had stamps, currency and newspapers during the Mandate for Palestine were .....Drum Roll......THE  JEWS. You know.....the ones working to recreate, rebuild their Nation ON their Ancient Jewish Homeland.

The Arabs returning to Arabia were still Arabs from different Arabian clans, who returned to their ancient homeland.  ARABIA.

If in 1950 some called themselves Palestinians, before Arafat finally decided to use the term from 1963-1964 on, it is because there was such a thing called "The Mandate for Palestine" aka, the Mandate for the recreation of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland.

Stop with the lies about Jews and their history, about the history of Arabs and their history.

Stop Jew Hatred, antisemitism, Judeophobia.

The sooner the better, especially for all the Arabs and Muslims who are intent in dying for the cause to be Martyrs, males and females.

They did not do it against the Crusaders or the Ottomans or the British.

Get a clue as to why it is only against the Jews that they must die in order to hold on to a land which never was and never will be their "ancient homeland"


Clueless, always wanting to gaslight everyone with the lies you choose to believe in just because you grew up in Arabia.

Arabia = No Jews since the 7th Century CE
Lydia = No Jews since.......

When one grows up without having anyone from the group they are taught are bad, evil, thieves or whatever .......what do you think happens to them in their formative years?

You are a prime example as to what happens to anyone who grows up without ever meeting a Jewish person until much later in life.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> They were calling them Palestinians in 1953. Arafat's father was Egyptian. His mother was Palestinian.


Because of the......Drum Roll.........  Mandate for Palestine.

You will never find Arabs calling themselves Palestinians before 1920.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Yep. The Arabs fought to oust the ottoman Turks.


Arabs only fought the Ottomans after the Ottomans were too weak and the Allies helped them.

Not one battle against the Ottomans anywhere during the whole Ottoman Empire, before that.

Stop Antisemitism

And Stop discussing the same things on all the threads


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Because of the......Drum Roll.........  Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> You will never find Arabs calling themselves Palestinians before 1920.


Yes they did call themselves Palestinians. After all Palestine was a province of Syria since 500 bc.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> That is just wrong.
> Palestine was officially created as an independent country by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo, in 1920.
> That is absolute and indisputable.
> 
> And the Palestinians earned their independence by fighting under Lawrence of Arabia, against the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> In contrast, the Zionists helped no one, fought no one, earned nothing, and have no legal documentation for the creation of Israel.


Mandate for Palestine is not the same as creating a state called Palestine.

Clueless


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Yes they did call themselves Palestinians. After all Palestine was a province of Syria since 500 bc.


Link, fool.

Link


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs only fought the Ottomans after the Ottomans were too weak and the Allies helped them.
> 
> Not one battle against the Ottomans anywhere during the whole Ottoman Empire, before that.
> 
> Stop Antisemitism
> 
> And Stop discussing the same things on all the threads


You are ignorant. The Saudis chased the Turks off the Arabian peninsula before WW1.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Link, fool.
> 
> Link


Read Herodotus or Chaucer or Shakespeare.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You are ignorant. The Saudis chased the Turks off the Arabian peninsula before WW1.


Oh, yeah.  Is that why the Hashemites ended up running away to TranJordan which was then gifted to them from the Mandate for Palestine?

Go discuss any of this in the right threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Read Herodotus or Chaucer or Shakespeare.


You have not read them.
If you read them, did not understand what they said.

I want a link to the word Palestinians, not Palestine, in their works.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> The ones who had stamps, currency and newspapers during the Mandate for Palestine were .....Drum Roll......THE  JEWS. You know.....the ones working to recreate, rebuild their Nation ON their Ancient Jewish Homeland.
> 
> The Arabs returning to Arabia were still Arabs from different Arabian clans, who returned to their ancient homeland.  ARABIA.
> 
> If in 1950 some called themselves Palestinians, before Arafat finally decided to use the term from 1963-1964 on, it is because there was such a thing called "The Mandate for Palestine" aka, the Mandate for the recreation of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland.
> 
> Stop with the lies about Jews and their history, about the history of Arabs and their history.
> 
> Stop Jew Hatred, antisemitism, Judeophobia.
> 
> The sooner the better, especially for all the Arabs and Muslims who are intent in dying for the cause to be Martyrs, males and females.
> 
> They did not do it against the Crusaders or the Ottomans or the British.
> 
> Get a clue as to why it is only against the Jews that they must die in order to hold on to a land which never was and never will be their "ancient homeland"
> 
> 
> Clueless, always wanting to gaslight everyone with the lies you choose to believe in just because you grew up in Arabia.
> 
> Arabia = No Jews since the 7th Century CE
> Lydia = No Jews since.......
> 
> When one grows up without having anyone from the group they are taught are bad, evil, thieves or whatever .......what do you think happens to them in their formative years?
> 
> You are a prime example as to what happens to anyone who grows up without ever meeting a Jewish person until much later in life.



Total lie.
In 1930 even, the Jewish population of Palestine was less than 5%, and had absolutely no role in government at all.
And claiming that the Arabian Peninsula is the origin of Arabs is also wrong.
The Arabs originated in the Levant, which is why it was called the Land of Canaan.
The Canaanites were Arab.

And you lie about everything else as well, such as the Palestinians did fight the Crusaders, Ottoman, and British.
The only reason why they allied with the British was when the British promised to help them defeat the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs only fought the Ottomans after the Ottomans were too weak and the Allies helped them.
> 
> Not one battle against the Ottomans anywhere during the whole Ottoman Empire, before that.
> 
> Stop Antisemitism
> 
> And Stop discussing the same things on all the threads



Stop abusing the word "anti-Semitism".
You are not even using correct spelling and punctuation.
The word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group" and not at all mean or imply Jewish.

And you are also lying about the fact all Arabs, including the Palestinians, resisted the Ottoman Empire taking over.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Oh, yeah.  Is that why the Hashemites ended up running away to TranJordan which was then gifted to them from the Mandate for Palestine?
> 
> Go discuss any of this in the right threads.



You have this backwards.
TransJordan originally included Palestine, and when the British wanted to allow Jewish immigration, the Hashemites wanted no part of that, and gave up Palestine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> All the passports, birth certificates, taxes, voting, treaties, etc. in Palestine, were all referencing "Palestinians" since 1925.
> So it seems to me you are wrong to claim 1967 as the origin of "Palestinian" as an accepted fact.
> 
> 1967 was just when the most Palestinian resistance to the illegal Israeli occupation became most widespread, because that is when Israel illegally invaded and occupied Jerusalem.


Wrong again. The first time that word was used was by Arafat in 1967. Look it up.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> You have not read them.
> If you read them, did not understand what they said.
> 
> I want a link to the word Palestinians, not Palestine, in their works.



That is silly, because all people are known by their geography.
We can talk about "Eurasians" for example, as soon as Europe and Asia exist.

{...
Terminology​The term _Eurasian_ was first coined in mid-nineteenth century British India. The term was originally used to refer to those who are now known as Anglo-Indians, people of mixed British and Indian descent.[12] In addition to British many were also of mixed Portuguese, Dutch, Irish or, more rarely, French descent. The term has been used in anthropological literature since the 1960s.[13]
...}


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> All the passports, birth certificates, taxes, voting, treaties, etc. in Palestine, were all referencing "Palestinians" since 1925.
> So it seems to me you are wrong to claim 1967 as the origin of "Palestinian" as an accepted fact.
> 
> 1967 was just when the most Palestinian resistance to the illegal Israeli occupation became most widespread, because that is when Israel illegally invaded and occupied Jerusalem.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong again. The first time that word was used was by Arafat in 1967. Look it up.


Nope .we had lots of Palestinians in Arabia in the 1950s. Some were Christians and went to my church or the Catholic mass. The rest were Muslims. They worked in the post office, commissary and housing services. Our houseboy was Palestinian and so was the lifeguard at the pool.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Stop abusing the word "anti-Semitism".
> You are not even using correct spelling and punctuation.
> The word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group" and not at all mean or imply Jewish.
> 
> And you are also lying about the fact all Arabs, including the Palestinians, resisted the Ottoman Empire taking over.


Keep spewing your hatred of Jews, as learned since you were a little baby.

You do not have one link of Arabs resisting the Ottoman Empire, much less fighting them during the 400-500 years of the Empire.

Jew hater.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Nope .we had lots of Palestinians in Arabia in the 1950s. Some were Christians and went to my church or the Catholic mass. The rest were Muslims. They worked in the post office, commissary and housing services. Our houseboy was Palestinian and so was the lifeguard at the pool.


No you didn’t. The way you talk you’re 120 years old and traveled the globe. No one believes you.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong again. The first time that word was used was by Arafat in 1967. Look it up.



Are you going to hold to that obviously false claim?
I have showed you that the official documents used by Palestinian bureaucrats, as well as the British, all called them Palestinians.
When people were born in Palestine after 1925, I have shown that their citizenship was recorded as "Palestinian".
When Palestinians wanted to cross borders and were asked what their nationality was, they HAD to say "Palestinian".
That is well documented fact.
Anyone claiming that the word Palestinian was not commonly used BEFORE 1967 would simply have to be a liar.
If you want to lie, that is up to you.
But the records are clear and I have proved the links to prove it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Nope .we had lots of Palestinians in Arabia in the 1950s. Some were Christians and went to my church or the Catholic mass. The rest were Muslims. They worked in the post office, commissary and housing services. Our houseboy was Palestinian and so was the lifeguard at the pool.


Coming from the end of the Mandate for Palestine, after the  Arab leaders told them to leave, or because they did not want to stay there because of the war started by the Arab States,  is not the same as those Arabs being indigenous to what the Romans called Syria Palestine to upset the actual Indigenous Jews who were fighting the Romans at the time.

The Romans called it Syria Palestine to upset, humiliate the Jews after the Bar Kochba defeat.  The Assyrians and Phillistiine had defeated the Israelites/Judeans before the Romans .

I am sure that all of those who left the Mandate after 1948, or even before that, were very happy to return to their ancient homeland, the Arabian Peninsula.

You keep calling them Palestinians.  The question is, how many of those Arabs who returned to their homeland in Arabia, cared for that word being put on them.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Keep spewing your hatred of Jews, as learned since you were a little baby.
> 
> You do not have one link of Arabs resisting the Ottoman Empire, much less fighting them during the 400-500 years of the Empire.
> 
> Jew hater.



That is ridiculous.
The Ottoman Empire was an extension of the Mongol and Moghul invasion, which wiped out millions of Mideast Moslems.

{...
*Baghdad fell to the Mongols in 1258.* It was then the biggest, richest city in the world. It was where the Caliph lived. He ruled the Muslim world, at least in name. Baghdad *has fallen to a non-Muslim army only one other time: in 2003 to the Americans.*
...}








						The Fall of Baghdad to the Mongols
					

Baghdad fell to the Mongols in 1258. It was then the biggest, richest city in the world. It was where the Caliph lived. He ruled the Muslim world, at least in name. Baghdad has fallen to a non-Musl…




					abagond.wordpress.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Coming from the end of the Mandate for Palestine, after the  Arab leaders told them to leave, or because they did not want to stay there because of the war started by the Arab States,  is not the same as those Arabs being indigenous to what the Romans called Syria Palestine to upset the actual Indigenous Jews who were fighting the Romans at the time.
> 
> The Romans called it Syria Palestine to upset, humiliate the Jews after the Bar Kochba defeat.  The Assyrians and Phillistiine had defeated the Israelites/Judeans before the Romans .
> 
> I am sure that all of those who left the Mandate after 1948, or even before that, were very happy to return to their ancient homeland, the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You keep calling them Palestinians.  The question is, how many of those Arabs who returned to their homeland in Arabia, cared for that word being put on them.



Liar.
The Greeks and Egyptians always called the area Palestine.

And the reason the British left has nothing to do with the Palestinians, who actually liked the British, but that Menachem Begin blew up their headquarters in the King David Hote, murdering over 100 people.

And only an idiot would call the Arabian Peninsula the homeland of Arabs.
Clearly Arabs originated in the Land of Canaan, about 10,000 BC.
The Canaanites and Akkadians were Arab, and predate any significant presence in the Arabian Peninsula.
The Palestinians did not come from anywhere else, and did not leave.
The are still there.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Are you going to hold to that obviously false claim?
> I have showed you that the official documents used by Palestinian bureaucrats, as well as the British, all called them Palestinians.
> When people were born in Palestine after 1925, I have shown that their citizenship was recorded as "Palestinian".
> When Palestinians wanted to cross borders and were asked what their nationality was, they HAD to say "Palestinian".
> That is well documented fact.
> Anyone claiming that the word Palestinian was not commonly used BEFORE 1967 would simply have to be a liar.
> If you want to lie, that is up to you.
> But the records are clear and I have proved the links to prove it.


No you showed me Wikipedia. Link that someone was called a Palestinian by a newspaper before 1967. You’re the liar, Rigby.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No you showed me Wikipedia. Link that someone was called a Palestinian by a newspaper before 1967. You’re the liar, Rigby.



Nonsense.
If wiki is not good enough for you, then use the wiki just to get something to search more on yourself.
Clearly it was not making up the 1925 declaration about Palestinian citizenship.
What citizenship do you think Palestinians had from WWI to 1948?
In fact, what citizenship do you think Gaza and the West Bank have NOW?

Clearly it was not Jewish or Israeli, or else Menachem Begin would not have murdered the British high command in Palestine, by blowing up the King David Hotel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> If wiki is not good enough for you, then use the wiki just to get something to search more on yourself.
> Clearly it was not making up the 1925 declaration about Palestinian citizenship.
> What citizenship do you think Palestinians had from WWI to 1948?
> In fact, what citizenship do you think Gaza and the West Bank have NOW?
> 
> Clearly it was not Jewish or Israeli, or else Menachem Begin would not have murdered the British high command in Palestine, by blowing up the King David Hotel.


Link that someone was called a Palestinian before 1967. Any newspaper will do. Thanks


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> The Greeks and Egyptians always called the area Palestine.
> 
> And the reason the British left has nothing to do with the Palestinians, who actually liked the British, but that Menachem Begin blew up their headquarters in the King David Hote, murdering over 100 people.
> 
> And only an idiot would call the Arabian Peninsula the homeland of Arabs.
> Clearly Arabs originated in the Land of Canaan, about 10,000 BC.
> The Canaanites and Akkadians were Arab, and predate any significant presence in the Arabian Peninsula.
> The Palestinians did not come from anywhere else, and did not leave.
> The are still there.


It was called Palestine cause the Romans called it that to throw shade at Judeans. LOL

You cannot rewrite history


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link that someone was called a Palestinian before 1967. Any newspaper will do. Thanks



Easily done.
Here is the Churchill Whitepaper of 1922.

{...
Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be *Palestinian*, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
...}




__





						The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Easily done.
> Here is the Churchill Whitepaper of 1922.
> 
> {...
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be *Palestinian*, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu


Nope. What person did he call a Palestinian? Lol

He is not using it in that context. You lose again, Rigby. He actually agrees with me


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



That is not racist or bigoted, but merely observing the fact Israel is legal and the land legally is and should remain Palestine.
There should NEVER be a claim that a country should be related to one single religion.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. What person did he call a Palestinian? Lol
> 
> He is not using it in that context. You lose again, Rigby. He actually agrees with me



I already proved the word Palestinian was used, and that the law passed in 1925 ensured each resident of Palestine was of Palestinian citizenship.
So then what else could they be called except Palestinian?

While I am at it, I might as well quote the 2nd use of "Palestinian" in the Churchill Whitepaper.

{...
The Secretary of State is of the opinion that before a further measure of self government is extended to Palestine and the Assembly placed in control over the Executive, it would be wise to allow some time to elapse. During this period the institutions of the country will have become well established; its financial credit will be based on firm foundations, and the *Palestinian* officials will have been enabled to gain experience of sound methods of government.
...}


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> I already proved the word Palestinian was used, and that the law passed in 1925 ensured each resident of Palestine was of Palestinian citizenship.
> So then what else could they be called except Palestinian?
> 
> While I am at it, I might as well quote the 2nd use of "Palestinian" in the Churchill Whitepaper.
> 
> {...
> The Secretary of State is of the opinion that before a further measure of self government is extended to Palestine and the Assembly placed in control over the Executive, it would be wise to allow some time to elapse. During this period the institutions of the country will have become well established; its financial credit will be based on firm foundations, and the *Palestinian* officials will have been enabled to gain experience of sound methods of government.
> ...}


Nope. Try again.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Try again.



So what is it you want?
The fact the Palestinians think of themselves as Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Amorites, Chaldeans, etc., makes Israel make even less sense and be even less ethical.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> So what is it you want?
> The fact the Palestinians think of themselves as Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Amorites, Chaldeans, etc., makes Israel make even less sense and be even less ethical.


That “Palestinian” wasn’t as thing til Arafat made it such cause he was a Jew hating Egyptian.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Keep spewing your hatred of Jews, as learned since you were a little baby.
> 
> You do not have one link of Arabs resisting the Ottoman Empire, much less fighting them during the 400-500 years of the Empire.
> 
> Jew hater.


The ottomans were pretty benign. They let them self govern. Jews, Muslims or Christians. The big problem was stagnation.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That “Palestinian” wasn’t as thing til Arafat made it such cause he was a Jew hating Egyptian.


Check your facts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Check your facts.


How old are you? Since you claimed to have been everywhere since 1950?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That “Palestinian” wasn’t as thing til Arafat made it such cause he was a Jew hating Egyptian.



Nonsense.
Arabs and Moslems have NEVER had a history of "hating" Jews.
Jews always lived with Moslems and Arabs, and were protected and safer with them.
It was Christians who massacred Jews, like in the Crusades, Inquisitions, etc.
There is not once any incident of Moslems or Arabs starting any trouble with Jews.

As for Arafat, he had nothing to do with starting the PLO or the resentment against Zionists.
He did not even take over the PLO until 1967, and that was because  Ahmad Shuqayrī, the previous PLO leader, quit after a smear campaign falsely claiming he wanted to annihilate the Jews in Palestine.

And Arafat was NOT an Egyptian.
He was born in Cairo, but BOTH his parents were Palestinian.

{...
Mohammed Abdel-Raouf Arafat As Qudwa al-Hussaeini was born on 24 August 1929 in Cairo**, his father a textile merchant who was a Palestinian with some Egyptian ancestry, his mother from an old Palestinian family in Jerusalem.
...}


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebron is the second holiest city to Jews. It has had a continuous Jewish presence from ancient times through today, with the exception of only 19 years when Jordan controlled the city. Jews there have been subjected to shootings, sniper attacks, boycotts and massacres, including the 1929 pogrom that murdered over sixty Jewish men, women and children in the most horrific ways. During the second intifada, Jews in Hebron were murdered by snipers, including ten month old Shalhevet Pas who was deliberately targeted in her baby stroller in 2001.



Now a Palestinian group together with  hate site Mondoweiss are pushing the agenda of physically cleansing Jews from the city - fulfilling their Nazi desire to make areas "Judenrein."


> We, as members of civil society in Hebron, call on our international partners to take action and join in the campaign Dismantle the Ghetto, evacuate the settlers out of Hebron.


Dismantle the ghetto? You mean, like, dismantling the Warsaw Ghetto? What happened to those Jews again?

The antisemitism is not even hidden here. The "open letter" not once refers to the Jewish connection to the city. It refers to the Tomb of the Patriarchs exclusively with the term created by Muslim usurpers, the "Ibrahimi Mosque." It doesn't mention that nearly all of Hebron is already Judenfrei. 

Ethnic cleansing becomes a moral imperative to modern antisemites.









						Mondoweiss: "Let's make Hebron Judenrein again!"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Check your facts.


He did.  You do not care to.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> The Greeks and Egyptians always called the area Palestine.
> 
> And the reason the British left has nothing to do with the Palestinians, who actually liked the British, but that Menachem Begin blew up their headquarters in the King David Hote, murdering over 100 people.
> 
> And only an idiot would call the Arabian Peninsula the homeland of Arabs.
> Clearly Arabs originated in the Land of Canaan, about 10,000 BC.
> The Canaanites and Akkadians were Arab, and predate any significant presence in the Arabian Peninsula.
> The Palestinians did not come from anywhere else, and did not leave.
> The are still there.


This illness you consider history is the reason you are on ignore.

The Jews will continue to survive and breath freely after you are gone.

I assure you of it.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Hebron is the second holiest city to Jews. It has had a continuous Jewish presence from ancient times through today, with the exception of only 19 years when Jordan controlled the city. Jews there have been subjected to shootings, sniper attacks, boycotts and massacres, including the 1929 pogrom that murdered over sixty Jewish men, women and children in the most horrific ways. During the second intifada, Jews in Hebron were murdered by snipers, including ten month old Shalhevet Pas who was deliberately targeted in her baby stroller in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> Now a Palestinian group together with  hate site Mondoweiss are pushing the agenda of physically cleansing Jews from the city - fulfilling their Nazi desire to make areas "Judenrein."
> 
> Dismantle the ghetto? You mean, like, dismantling the Warsaw Ghetto? What happened to those Jews again?
> 
> The antisemitism is not even hidden here. The "open letter" not once refers to the Jewish connection to the city. It refers to the Tomb of the Patriarchs exclusively with the term created by Muslim usurpers, the "Ibrahimi Mosque." It doesn't mention that nearly all of Hebron is already Judenfrei.
> 
> Ethnic cleansing becomes a moral imperative to modern antisemites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondoweiss: "Let's make Hebron Judenrein again!"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Hebron was completely Arab until 1500 when some Jewish families from Spain and Portugal settled without incident.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Hebron was completely Arab until 1500 when some Jewish families from Spain and Portugal settled without incident.


Keep believing that, you poor thing.

Just as you believed that Jews never made their home in the Arabian Peninsula.   And probably still do believe it.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Hebron is the second holiest city to Jews. It has had a continuous Jewish presence from ancient times through today, with the exception of only 19 years when Jordan controlled the city. Jews there have been subjected to shootings, sniper attacks, boycotts and massacres, including the 1929 pogrom that murdered over sixty Jewish men, women and children in the most horrific ways. During the second intifada, Jews in Hebron were murdered by snipers, including ten month old Shalhevet Pas who was deliberately targeted in her baby stroller in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> Now a Palestinian group together with  hate site Mondoweiss are pushing the agenda of physically cleansing Jews from the city - fulfilling their Nazi desire to make areas "Judenrein."
> 
> Dismantle the ghetto? You mean, like, dismantling the Warsaw Ghetto? What happened to those Jews again?
> 
> The antisemitism is not even hidden here. The "open letter" not once refers to the Jewish connection to the city. It refers to the Tomb of the Patriarchs exclusively with the term created by Muslim usurpers, the "Ibrahimi Mosque." It doesn't mention that nearly all of Hebron is already Judenfrei.
> 
> Ethnic cleansing becomes a moral imperative to modern antisemites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondoweiss: "Let's make Hebron Judenrein again!"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com




Wrong.
There can not be any cities "holy" to Judaism because not only were Hebrew traditionally nomadic and built nothing, but Jews are supposed to remain out of the Mideast entirely in atonement, until the coming of the Messiah.
Nor has Hebron had a continual Jewish presence, and only recently has a small and violent Jewish presence.

{...
 The largest city in the West Bank, and the second largest in the Palestinian territories after Gaza, Hebron has a population of over 215,000 Palestinians (2016),[9] and seven hundred Jewish settlers concentrated on the outskirts of the Old City of Hebron.[10] It includes the Cave of the Patriarchs, which Judeo-Christian and Islamic traditions all designate as the burial site of three key patriarchal/matriarchal couples.
...}

Burial sites are not holy and do not require any occupation by the living.
At most people might want to go there for ceremonies, but not LIVE there.
No one should want to live near burial sites.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> This illness you consider history is the reason you are on ignore.
> 
> The Jews will continue to survive and breath freely after you are gone.
> 
> I assure you of it.



Palestine greatly predates the Hebrew invasion.
Remember Samson and Delilah in the Old Testament?
Well Delilah was a Philistine, a citizen of Palestine.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Keep believing that, you poor thing.
> 
> Just as you believed that Jews never made their home in the Arabian Peninsula.   And probably still do believe it.



No, everyone knows that Jews kicked out of the Levant by the Romans, moved to Medina and became allies of Mohammad.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



Semitic does NOT mean Jewish.
Semitic means Arab, of which the Hebrew were a small branch.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



So you do not believe in political freedom?
That is the most fascist thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The belated acknowledgment that the Colleyville incident was, in fact, an act of “terrorism” founded in antisemitism did nothing to clarify both the hostage-taker’s motives – the belief that Jews “control the world” - or the essential fact that this was a racist attack.


Though long accustomed to antisemitism from forces on the right, such as neo-Nazis, both culturally and politically, America has seen a steady normalization of antisemitism, particularly in progressive circles. One of the most pernicious effects of this normalization relates to the discourse on Israel and, by extension, Jews. All embrace a relentless misrepresentation of alleged Israeli human rights violations, slanderous talk of Israeli “ethnic cleansing,” “genocide,” and bitter attacks on Israelis, their international supporters, and the peace process itself. All have taken a massive toll on American civil discourse. 


One of the most destructive results has been to deliberately cast Israel as a ‘racist’ and ‘white supremacist’ ‘ethno-state,’ terms rooted in growing American arguments over race, but with no relevance to the Middle East. Their use with respect to Israel is designed simply to tar the Jewish State with convenient slurs that Americans recognize.

(full article online)









						From normalizing antisemitism to denying it - opinion
					

Our leaders have the obligation to fight and condemn racism in all its forms, including antisemitism. If they don’t, they are giving a free pass to the same hatred they claim to be fight.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 

I am Jewish 
Both parents, you senile old dimwit


----------



## Quasar44

surada 

ashkenazi Jews are mix of European and Middle East


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 
Kids at that age are just stupid


----------



## Quasar44

surada 
Jews have 2/3 of their homeland back and time to force them out of West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> surada
> Jews have 2/3 of their homeland back and time to force them out of West Bank





Quasar44 said:


> Sixties Fan
> Kids at that age are just stupid


Look for the button which says Reply.
Click on it and then respond to the post.
Otherwise it is not possible to know what you are talking about.


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 

how dare you call me not Jewish 
. Wow are you a jerk !


----------



## Quasar44

Both my first and last name is about as ashkenazi as you get


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> Both my first and last name is about as ashkenazi as you get


You are crying way too much for a Jewish person.

Stop showing off, because Jews do not do that.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan

I am a broken down man who lives in a very dangerous city who runs a semi failed franchise


----------



## Quasar44

I am not mentally strong as Azog


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> Sixties Fan
> 
> how dare you call me not Jewish
> . Wow are you a jerk !


Your post #35 says that you are not Jewish.

You can play at being one all you like, but your words about Jews tell the truth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Undeterred by the pile of evidence documenting support for terrorism and blatant antisemitism, a chorus emerged from a few usual suspectswhitewashing the employees’ bigotry and support for terror as mere “criticism of Israel,” and seeking to undermine the entire probe. 




Farah Maraqa repeatedly glorified terrorism (Photo from Maraqa’s site)
Among the dismissed employees was Palestinian-Jordanian journalist Farah Maraqa, who penned multiple columns in the online pan-Arab newspaper _Rai al-Youm_ (where UK-based rabid antisemite Abdel Bari Atwan is editor-in-chief) lauding the killing of Israeli civilians. Maraqa claims she has not been properly notified about the reasons for her firing, and is challenging DW in court.

As previously reported in the Algemeiner, Maraqa wrote in December 2015:



> I would announce that if the Islamic State were to fight for liberation in Palestine, I would revise my judgment about the group, its men and its financiers […] and if they throw the Israelis out of the Holy Land, then I will join their ranks.


According to the Alegemeiner, in a separate op-ed, Maraqa referred to Israel as “a cancer to be cut out,” employing common Arab nationalist rhetoric.

CAMERA Arabic reveals here for the first time in English additional instances in which Maraqa glorified violence.

Concerning Gaza terrorists’ launching of rockets towards Tel Aviv, Maraqa wrote in July 2014: “The sound of the resistance’s rockets falling in the heart of Tel Aviv was once again music to our ears.”

Maraqa praised the November 2014 Har Nof synagogue attack in which killed a Palestinian terrorist slaughtered five worshippers and a police officer as an international media success:

(full article online)









						CAMERA Arabic Exposé: Ex-DW Journalist Farah Maraqa Glorified Terror
					

CAMERA Arabic exposes Farah Maraqa's repeated glorification of the murder of Israeli civilians, belying howls from apologists for antisemitism that seven DW employees were




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Just one month after an Islamist gunman seized four hostages at a local synagogue, the city of Colleyville in Texas was one of several locations around the US to be hit over the weekend with antisemitic flyers blaming Jews for the COVID-19 pandemic.

Police in Colleyville are investigating the leafleting blitz as a hate crime and have contacted the FBI, local news channel Fox 4 reported on Monday. Residents of the city were targeted with propaganda apparently produced and distributed by the so-called “Goyim Defense League (GDL),” a neo-Nazi group that has carried out several similar stunts over the last year in several cities, pushing antisemitic COVID-19 conspiracy theories and Holocaust denial. The words “goy” and “goyim” are pejorative terms in Hebrew and Yiddish for non-Jews.
------
Other cities were similarly targeted over the weekend. Residents of Parker, Colorado discovered the same flyers on their front lawns. Local resident Ken Buffington told the Denver Channel news outlet that his daughter had picked up one of the bags while taking their dog out for a walk.

“I was born Catholic and my wife is Jewish, and my kids were raised Jewish,” Buffington said. He added that he was disappointed that the Parker police department had told him that flyers were protected by the First Amendment and were not “criminal in nature.”

“That’s sad. I think that’s something that they should at least look into,” Buffington said. “Whether they consider this a criminal act or not, it’s still, to me, some form of a hate crime.”

Flyers were also spotted in Bowie, Md., and Palo Alto, Ca. ” I picked it up and I saw the headline, and you sort of react like you’re touching something gross,” one Bowie resident told local NBC News after she collected one of the bags.

On Sunday, residents of a Florida city targeted by the “GDL” last week held a rally to declare themselves “united against hate.”

The rally in Sarasota was organized after hundreds of antisemitic flyers were distributed in the Cherokee Park and Oyster Bay communities of the city. Politicians, community leaders and representatives of the Jewish community spoke at the event.

(full article online)









						‘I Was Touching Something Gross’: Disgust and Anger Greet Latest Antisemitic Propaganda Blitz by US Neo-Nazi Group
					

Neo-Nazis from the so-called “Goyim Defense League” display a Holocaust denial banner in San Antonio, Texas. Photo: Twitter. Just one …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> The belated acknowledgment that the Colleyville incident was, in fact, an act of “terrorism” founded in antisemitism did nothing to clarify both the hostage-taker’s motives – the belief that Jews “control the world” - or the essential fact that this was a racist attack.
> 
> 
> Though long accustomed to antisemitism from forces on the right, such as neo-Nazis, both culturally and politically, America has seen a steady normalization of antisemitism, particularly in progressive circles. One of the most pernicious effects of this normalization relates to the discourse on Israel and, by extension, Jews. All embrace a relentless misrepresentation of alleged Israeli human rights violations, slanderous talk of Israeli “ethnic cleansing,” “genocide,” and bitter attacks on Israelis, their international supporters, and the peace process itself. All have taken a massive toll on American civil discourse.
> 
> 
> One of the most destructive results has been to deliberately cast Israel as a ‘racist’ and ‘white supremacist’ ‘ethno-state,’ terms rooted in growing American arguments over race, but with no relevance to the Middle East. Their use with respect to Israel is designed simply to tar the Jewish State with convenient slurs that Americans recognize.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From normalizing antisemitism to denying it - opinion
> 
> 
> Our leaders have the obligation to fight and condemn racism in all its forms, including antisemitism. If they don’t, they are giving a free pass to the same hatred they claim to be fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Anyone claiming an attack on Jews is "anti-Semitic" is very ignorant, since Semitic mean Arab essentially.
And being Jewish is a religion, not a race.
If one were to attack the entire Semitic race, they would mostly be attacking Arabs.
Ashkenazi Jews are not at all Semitic.


----------



## Rigby5

Quasar44 said:


> surada
> 
> ashkenazi Jews are mix of European and Middle East



Which means they are not Semitic.
And Ashkenazi should be capitalized, by the way.


----------



## Rigby5

Quasar44 said:


> surada
> Jews have 2/3 of their homeland back and time to force them out of West Bank



Palestine is not the homeland or origins of the nomadic Hebrew Tribes.
Nor do you regain a homeland by murdering the natives.
If you want to live somewhere, you buy the property.
But Zionists want to save money by stealing instead.


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 
I only call it as I see it


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Undeterred by the pile of evidence documenting support for terrorism and blatant antisemitism, a chorus emerged from a few usual suspectswhitewashing the employees’ bigotry and support for terror as mere “criticism of Israel,” and seeking to undermine the entire probe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farah Maraqa repeatedly glorified terrorism (Photo from Maraqa’s site)
> Among the dismissed employees was Palestinian-Jordanian journalist Farah Maraqa, who penned multiple columns in the online pan-Arab newspaper _Rai al-Youm_ (where UK-based rabid antisemite Abdel Bari Atwan is editor-in-chief) lauding the killing of Israeli civilians. Maraqa claims she has not been properly notified about the reasons for her firing, and is challenging DW in court.
> 
> As previously reported in the Algemeiner, Maraqa wrote in December 2015:
> 
> 
> According to the Alegemeiner, in a separate op-ed, Maraqa referred to Israel as “a cancer to be cut out,” employing common Arab nationalist rhetoric.
> 
> CAMERA Arabic reveals here for the first time in English additional instances in which Maraqa glorified violence.
> 
> Concerning Gaza terrorists’ launching of rockets towards Tel Aviv, Maraqa wrote in July 2014: “The sound of the resistance’s rockets falling in the heart of Tel Aviv was once again music to our ears.”
> 
> Maraqa praised the November 2014 Har Nof synagogue attack in which killed a Palestinian terrorist slaughtered five worshippers and a police officer as an international media success:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA Arabic Exposé: Ex-DW Journalist Farah Maraqa Glorified Terror
> 
> 
> CAMERA Arabic exposes Farah Maraqa's repeated glorification of the murder of Israeli civilians, belying howls from apologists for antisemitism that seven DW employees were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org



Terrorism is when innocent civilians are attacked in an attempt at extortion.
But there are NO innocent Israelis, because they all know they are illegal immigrants occupying stolen homes through murder or forced expulsion of the real owner.
So then the only terrorists have to only be Zionists.
Arab retribution for murder and theft by Zionists, is not terrorism, but justice.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Just one month after an Islamist gunman seized four hostages at a local synagogue, the city of Colleyville in Texas was one of several locations around the US to be hit over the weekend with antisemitic flyers blaming Jews for the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> Police in Colleyville are investigating the leafleting blitz as a hate crime and have contacted the FBI, local news channel Fox 4 reported on Monday. Residents of the city were targeted with propaganda apparently produced and distributed by the so-called “Goyim Defense League (GDL),” a neo-Nazi group that has carried out several similar stunts over the last year in several cities, pushing antisemitic COVID-19 conspiracy theories and Holocaust denial. The words “goy” and “goyim” are pejorative terms in Hebrew and Yiddish for non-Jews.
> ------
> Other cities were similarly targeted over the weekend. Residents of Parker, Colorado discovered the same flyers on their front lawns. Local resident Ken Buffington told the Denver Channel news outlet that his daughter had picked up one of the bags while taking their dog out for a walk.
> 
> “I was born Catholic and my wife is Jewish, and my kids were raised Jewish,” Buffington said. He added that he was disappointed that the Parker police department had told him that flyers were protected by the First Amendment and were not “criminal in nature.”
> 
> “That’s sad. I think that’s something that they should at least look into,” Buffington said. “Whether they consider this a criminal act or not, it’s still, to me, some form of a hate crime.”
> 
> Flyers were also spotted in Bowie, Md., and Palo Alto, Ca. ” I picked it up and I saw the headline, and you sort of react like you’re touching something gross,” one Bowie resident told local NBC News after she collected one of the bags.
> 
> On Sunday, residents of a Florida city targeted by the “GDL” last week held a rally to declare themselves “united against hate.”
> 
> The rally in Sarasota was organized after hundreds of antisemitic flyers were distributed in the Cherokee Park and Oyster Bay communities of the city. Politicians, community leaders and representatives of the Jewish community spoke at the event.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I Was Touching Something Gross’: Disgust and Anger Greet Latest Antisemitic Propaganda Blitz by US Neo-Nazi Group
> 
> 
> Neo-Nazis from the so-called “Goyim Defense League” display a Holocaust denial banner in San Antonio, Texas. Photo: Twitter. Just one …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com




Zionist attempting to prevent leafleting is fascist.
Anti-Jewish beliefs are protected political expression.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While this book purports to be an examination of the European Left and the Jewish Question, it is much more about France and Italy with a brief peek-in by the German and Spanish Lefts. The folly of Brexit seems to mean in this instance the geographical disappearance of the United Kingdom from the European continent — for there is no essay or reference in this work to the travails of the British Left and its attitude towards Jews.

The publisher, Palgrave Macmillan, has also allowed through a very poor translation into English of the essays and permitted some strange editing. The scholars who have contributed to this excellent work deserve better. Despite this, the essays are deeply interesting and shed new light on the continuing and tortuous relationship between the European Left and the Jews.

(full article online )





__





						Book Review | The European Left and the Jewish Question 1848-1993: Between Zionism and Antisemitism
					

While many look to the rise of both Bolshevik Russia and Nazi Germany to understand the Left's evolution on the Jewish question, one period of time that is often overlooked is that of fin de siècle F...



					fathomjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Our attacker frequently told us not to worry because President Biden and former President Trump would listen to his demands rather than allow even one Jew to get hurt. He had clearly bathed in racist tropes about my community.  


People who say “sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me” do not know what Jewish people live with on a day-to-day basis. They do not understand what other marginalized communities live with either. Words have caused, and will continue to cause, harm. And those little throw-away tropes that we all endure may be the most damaging because, when repeated often enough, people begin to believe them.


When not addressed directly, racist tropes make all of us bystanders to hatred and participants in another’s suffering. We expect them from the skinheads, and we hope good people will ignore them. We roll our eyes as our friend winces and apologizes for the crazy older relative whom everyone accepts is a racist. We live in a society where we hold onto the premise that racists are the minority. We say nothing because we don’t want to bring attention to ourselves or to the comments. Sometimes we even tell ourselves that “we are stronger than those who hate us.” We very well may be. But that doesn’t mean that the actions of the hateful should be coddled or tolerated. 


I say “we” because up until recently, I didn’t speak up either. But racist tropes do not automatically dissipate. They must be challenged consistently and vigorously. 


How many of us have been taught that if we ignore the taunt and do not engage the bully, the bully will go away? That didn’t work in elementary school; it will not work now. Words matter. Words influence. Repeated racist tropes dehumanize. Unchallenged words signal acceptance.


As I reflect on how to challenge hatred, here are several things I am committing to do:


First, question what I hear, in the moment and on the spot. I will do better about asking, “Did I hear you correctly? What did you just say?” By making the speakers repeat what they say, I believe we can force them to acknowledge their words and confront social norms. It also empowers others to speak out as well.

Second, inform the individual that their comment is unacceptable. I will do better about sharing  in the moment something like, “Statements like that are not acceptable here.” I do not believe it is helpful to call the speaker a racist or antisemitic because I do not want people to shut down and not hear what I am saying.

And third, respond to the trope with truth and appeal to the speaker’s sense of right and wrong. I might share, “Both the Fascists and the Communists used antisemitic tropes as propaganda. They needed a scapegoat to blame for their failings. Don’t follow in their footsteps.”


Will that approach keep the attacker out of the next synagogue or Black church, or from stalking another Asian-American woman? Probably not. But if we don’t challenge racist tropes, we have no hope they’ll ever stop. Far too many people will be threatened and harmed, and I don’t want anyone else to go through what I did.

(full article online)









						I've listened to antisemitism and said nothing. No more - opinion
					

The writer was one of the Beth Israel congregants who was held hostage at the synagogue in Colleyville, Texas.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Referring to the incident involving an editor named only as Morhaf M. — this, owing to Germany’s strict privacy laws — and apparently referring to fired journalist Morhaf Mahmoud, the publication claims that in a Facebook post from July 2017, he boasted about how he cut off a conversation he was having with a woman in a cafe after he discovered she was Jewish. He reportedly told the woman, “we have a lot against you” and described her as “sneaky” for not immediately revealing her religious identity to him.

In another comment posted just three weeks later, Morhaf M. allegedly paid tribute to a German Holocaust denier who had died and described the genocide of six million Jews by the Nazis as an “artificial product.”

It is alleged that the cafe post was drawn to DW’s attention at some point in 2017, and an employee appraisal was held, although Morhaf M. alleges the first time he was spoken to about this subject by his employers was in 2020.

SZ further reports that even after Morhaf M.’s meeting with DW bosses, he continued making bigoted and inflammatory statements about Jews online, including invoking Nazi tropes by claiming Jews “control the brains of the people through art, media and music.”

Another disturbing case was that of a Deutsche Welle instructor in the broadcaster’s training academy in Beirut, who was tasked with teaching would-be young journalists. According to SZ, the tutor named as Da’oud I., who is said to have gone through a “multi-stage assessment and then a training course lasting several months” before joining the academy, tweeted “The Holocaust is a lie” followed by the hashtag “FreedomOfSpeech.”

When quizzed about this, DW spokesman Christoph Jumpelt is said to have claimed the academy is entirely independent of DW’s editorial team.

Yet, DW later backtracked and admitted that Da’oud I. is actually the brother of a deputy department head at DW Arabia, who, incidentally, while in the employment of DW in Berlin, moonlighted as a writer for a newspaper that is aligned with the terrorist group Hezbollah. SZ reports that DW was aware of his part-time job.

DW has fired a handful of journalists who spread vicious antisemitism and hatred of Israel — which was undoubtedly the right thing to do. However, the broadcaster has outstanding questions to answer, namely, whether it ignored or swept under the rug similar allegations over the years.

(full article online)









						Did German State-Owned Broadcaster Ignore Antisemitism Among Palestinian Journalists?
					

A vehicle belonging to German public broadcaster Deutsche Welle. Photo: Reuters/Imago images German state-owned broadcaster Deutsche Welle (DW) is one …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Indiana University officials and the Jewish community have denounced an antisemitic tirade posted on a Greek life website, as local police attempt to reveal its author, a campus newspaper reported Tuesday.

Written on GreekRank.com, a website where students comment on and rank their fraternities and sororities at university, the post accused men in Jewish fraternities of being “east coast Jews” with an appetite for “money, greed, and sexually assaulting women.”

The truth is that their huge noses, afros, and smelliness prevent them from being attractive so they rape and justify it with their sick way of looking at the world,” it said, according to screenshots shared by the group Jewish on Campus. “Their families are in positions of power therefore they get away with everything and are not scared.”

Several antisemitic incidents have taken place at Indiana University this academic year. During the High Holidays in September, at least a dozen mezuzahs were stolen from Jewish students, prompting IU Hillel to commission an Antisemitism Task Force.

(full article online)









						Hateful Antisemitic Posts About Jewish Greek Life Members Denounced at Indiana University
					

Indiana University Bloomington. Photo Credit: MARELBU/ WikiCommons. Indiana University officials and the Jewish community have denounced an antisemitic tirade posted …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Brazilian podcaster has been fired and could potentially face criminal charges after he called for the launch of a Nazi Party in Brazil.

Bruno Aiub, a 31-year-old podcaster with a following of 3.6 million on YouTube and 1 million on Twitch, said on his podcast Flow, where he interviews politicians, that “I think there should be a Nazi party recognised by law” and that “the radical left has much more space than the radical right.”

He further stated that “If someone wants to be anti-Jewish, I think they have a right to be.”

Estudio Flow, the producer of the podcast, has since removed the video from social media and fired Mr Aiub from his position as host of the podcast.

Other people who have been interviewed on the podcast in the past have asked for their interviews also to be removed from social media, while Estudio Flow also lost several sponsors and the rights to broadcast football matches of the Football Federation of the State of Rio de Janeiro.

Following the incident, Mr Aiub apologised and argued that his comments were made when he was “totally drunk”.

The public prosecutor’s office reported that it may order an investigation into the “alleged offence of apologising for Nazism”. This includes not only Mr Aiub’s comments but also comments by centrist MP Kim Kataguiri, who reportedly claimed that Germany had “made a mistake by criminalising the Nazi Party.”

(full article online)









						Brazilian podcaster Bruno Aiub fired after calling for launch of Nazi Party in Brazil
					

A Brazilian podcaster has been fired and could potentially face criminal charges after he called for the launch of a Nazi Party in Brazil. Bruno Aiub, a 31-year-old podcaster with a following of 3.6 million on YouTube and 1 million on Twitch, said on his podcast Flow, where he interviews...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

By September 2021, the PA — finally faced with the prospect of losing funding from its largest donor — agreed to a “roadmap” with the EU Commission. This should have been the moment that hate, antisemitism, and incitement to violence were finally taken out of the Palestinian curriculum, and replaced with peace education.

That is what the EU had hoped would happen. But, predictably, it did not.

The Institute for Monitoring Peace and Tolerance in School Education (IMPACT-se) analyzed the 2021-2022 Palestinian curriculum, and found no positive changes.

In fact, there were no changes at all.

The Palestinian Authority had simply taken all of the 2020 textbooks, replaced the date stamp with 2021, and reprinted thousands of copies. This was done without telling the European Union, throwing the roadmap to the wind. The European Commission was not even aware this had happened until IMPACT-se presented them with its report.

But this was just the beginning. Even as the PA agreed to a roadmap for textbook change with the EU, its Ministry of Education was writing thousands of pages of new material — study cards — roughly equivalent in size to all the textbooks in the curriculum. The material, in some places, contained content even worse than the current Palestinian textbooks, with a greater number of lessons that directly incite violence and propagate overt antisemitism.

These study cards contain additional justifications for violence not found in the textbooks, and antisemitic descriptions of Jews as devious, treacherous, and hostile. Students are taught that Jews control global events through financial power, manipulative behavior, and encouragement of others to fight in wars. Students are directly incited to violence and instructed to commit jihad against Israelis, and die as “martyrs” liberating the Al-Aqsa Mosque.

Israel is demonized; it is literally described as Satanic. One of the rules of jihad included in the texts explains that those who die as martyrs while killing infidels — Christians, Jews, and polytheists — will receive God’s grace and be greatly rewarded. In fact, jihad for the liberation of Palestine is described as a “private obligation for every Muslim,” and students are encouraged to sacrifice themselves for their homeland and “redeem it with blood.”

The EU should not have been surprised.

PA Prime Minister Shtayyeh made it clear that there would be no changes to the textbooks at a PA Cabinet meeting in September 2021. Shtayyeh stated that “everything mentioned in the textbooks is an accurate and honest description of the suffering our people have been going through for more than seven decades.”

It is this uncompromising rejection of any plan to offer Palestinian children some hope for an education conducive to peace and tolerance — and the total unwillingness to finally jettison the teaching of hate — that the European Commission now needs to digest and address.

(full article online)









						The Palestinian Textbook Revision That Never Was
					

School children being taught to hate Israel and murder Israelis. Official PA-TV June 2, 2020, Photo: Palestinian Media Watch. In …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian Jewish group called on the Toronto District School Board on Tuesday to take “emergency action” to address antisemitism after a couple of incidents involving Nazi salutes were reported this month.

On Thursday, two students climbed onto a file cabinet in the classroom of a Jewish teacher at Valley Park Middle School and pantomimed a Nazi salute, with a third student then saying, “Heil Hitler,” according to the teacher. A similar incident was reported at Charles H. Best Middle School in North York earlier this month.


The Friends of Simon Wiesenthal Center for Holocaust Studies (FSWC) has since urged the Toronto District School Board to “send a strong message that Jew-hatred will simply not be tolerated within our schools.”

“This wave of antisemitism at TDSB schools that we are seeing is unprecedented in terms of both number of incidents and their escalating gravity,” said FSWC President and CEO Michael Levitt. “It is unfathomable and shocking that, in 2022, a Jewish teacher is faced with Nazi salutes and a ‘Heil Hitler’ chant in her classroom. Clearly something is broken in Toronto’s public school system and requires immediate attention.”


(full article online)









						Jewish Group Calls for ‘Emergency Action’ Following Antisemitic Incidents in Toronto Schools
					

The Toronto District School Board building in Ontario. Photo: PFHLai/Wikimedia Commons A Canadian Jewish group called on the Toronto District …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Atlanta Jewish Times, there were incidents of Nazi graffiti in two other Cobb County high schools earlier in the school year. Swastikas and the words “Hail Hitler” were scrawled in the bathrooms of Pope and Lassiter High Schools during the High Holidays. “The Cobb school district was strongly criticized for not addressing the antisemitic aspect of the graffiti, calling it merely ‘hate speech,'” the AJT wrote.

Hershel Greenblatt, a Holocaust survivor who frequently speaks in Atlanta schools about his experiences told local Fox 5 that whenever he sees a swastika, he can’t help but think about all of his family members who were killed.

“We need actual meaningful education that teaches against hate,” Greenblatt said. “People were killed in the most horrific ways and that swastika is a symbol of what happened.”

(full article online)









						Atlanta School’s Swastika Incident Outrages Jewish Students | United with Israel
					

Students donned swastika armbands, made Nazi salutes, and posted photos on Snapchat.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Rigby5

Both the Old Testament and modern Zionists are incredibly evil, and must be repudiated by all Jews, or else then all Jews will correctly be labeled as evil.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Both the Old Testament and modern Zionists are incredibly evil, and must be repudiated by all Jews, or else then all Jews will correctly be labeled as evil.


Once you walk away from Christian learned nonsense, you will be able to become a sane person.

Christianity bases itself on the Hebrew Scriptures.

So far, 1700 years of endless Jewish and other people persecution and forced conversion does not make Christians non evil, on the contrary.

And then......they cause Islam to be born.
Islam which borrows Christianity's evil towards all other people but Muslims.  And some times towards Muslims as well, just as Christianity has always done.

Take care of your mind, as most of it seems to be in a dark tunnel full of Jewish boogie people, all learned from your Christian upbringing .


Educate yourself and have a nice, sane life.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



That is silly because it is not a crime to hate some things, like violence, oppression, greed, arrogance, materialism, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



Wrong.
Israel is Zionism, not Judaism.
According to Judaism, all Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah in order to know it is then ok to go to the Mideast.
Israel is in violation of Judaism.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Once you walk away from Christian learned nonsense, you will be able to become a sane person.
> 
> Christianity bases itself on the Hebrew Scriptures.
> 
> So far, 1700 years of endless Jewish and other people persecution and forced conversion does not make Christians non evil, on the contrary.
> 
> And then......they cause Islam to be born.
> Islam which borrows Christianity's evil towards all other people but Muslims.  And some times towards Muslims as well, just as Christianity has always done.
> 
> Take care of your mind, as most of it seems to be in a dark tunnel full of Jewish boogie people, all learned from your Christian upbringing .
> 
> 
> Educate yourself and have a nice, sane life.



Christianity is based on the repudiation of the Old Testament.
It is ignorant and wrong claim Islam preaches evil towards non-Moslems.
Clearly the Quran says both Judaism and Christianity are valid paths to heaven and must not be mistreated.

And again I have to remind you I am Jewish, not Christian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> That is silly because it is not a crime to hate some things, like violence, oppression, greed, arrogance, materialism, etc.


Again, you misunderstood the whole thing based on how you were taught to look at it.

Educate yourself


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Israel is Zionism, not Judaism.
> According to Judaism, all Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah in order to know it is then ok to go to the Mideast.
> Israel is in violation of Judaism.


Mind your Christian beliefs and Jews will mind theirs.

You pick and choose what you want Jews to follow in order to control Jews, like the good Christian you are.

Jews do not follow what Christians want them to follow.  

You have no business with Judaism, Jews or Zionism .  You understand none of them and none is any of your business.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Again, you misunderstood the whole thing based on how you were taught to look at it.
> 
> Educate yourself


You need to educate yourself.
Many things SHOULD be hated.
For example, the way women are mistreated and considered not to have a soul in the Old Testament, is horrendously EVIL.
The Old Testament can be ignored as ignorant, but anyone still following it these days, really is EVIL and deserves hatred.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Christianity is based on the repudiation of the Old Testament.
> It is ignorant and wrong claim Islam preaches evil towards non-Moslems.
> Clearly the Quran says both Judaism and Christianity are valid paths to heaven and must not be mistreated.
> 
> And again I have to remind you I am Jewish, not Christian.


You are a sad excuse for a Jew, if you really are one,  who follows nothing more than extreme beliefs for Jews no matter what happens to them.

As far as you are concerned, apparently, Jews can go on wandering - and that would included you and your future generations -  for ever and ever and continue to put up with any number of attacks and pogroms devised by Christians and Islam.

You are clearly ignorant as to many parts of the Quran and Hadids which the Muslims follow rather blindly.

Which is exactly the Quran and other Islamic teachings the Muslims who attack Jews all around the world, and Jews in Israel have been following since the founding of Islam.

Which is why Palestinians yell all the time How the Jews are going to end up exactly like the Jews of Kaybar.   They were cheated and then killed and enslaved by Mohammad.

Let me see:

You know only what you want to know about Judaism

You know only what you want to know about Christianity 

And

You know only what you know about Islam.


In a nutshell.......you are an idiot of your own choosing.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Mind your Christian beliefs and Jews will mind theirs.
> 
> You pick and choose what you want Jews to follow in order to control Jews, like the good Christian you are.
> 
> Jews do not follow what Christians want them to follow.
> 
> You have no business with Judaism, Jews or Zionism .  You understand none of them and none is any of your business.



I not only am Jewish, but know more about Judaism, Jews, and Zionism than you do obvious.
For example, Zionism is NOT about a return to Jerusalem in any way, at all.
Zionism is actually about a reward from God for being faithful, and it most likely is not of earthly intentions at all.
Zion essentially means the Promised Land, and it is not at all clear what that means.
But it likely never meant Jerusalem which rightfully always belonged to the Canaanites instead.
Stealing from one group to reward another is not something a God would ever do.

And again, you seem constantly to forget I am NOT Christian, but am Jewish instead.


----------



## 22lcidw

Rigby5 said:


> Christianity is based on the repudiation of the Old Testament.
> It is ignorant and wrong claim Islam preaches evil towards non-Moslems.
> Clearly the Quran says both Judaism and Christianity are valid paths to heaven and must not be mistreated.
> 
> And again I have to remind you I am Jewish, not Christian.


The New Testament is guilt. It promotes people who may personally be more nonviolent but also stunts abilities and screwing over others a bit less to those affected.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Christianity is based on the repudiation of the Old Testament.
> It is ignorant and wrong claim Islam preaches evil towards non-Moslems.
> Clearly the Quran says both Judaism and Christianity are valid paths to heaven and must not be mistreated.
> 
> And again I have to remind you I am Jewish, not Christian.


This is Islam









						Ramadan series ‘Khaybar’ is a battle cry against Jews
					

Special holiday show deals with relations between Jews and Arabs in 7th century.




					www.jpost.com
				












						Muslims chant about killing Jews outside Jerusalem’s Temple Mount
					

Police disperse crowd at holy site following Friday morning prayers; Hamas had called for mobilization at Al-Aqsa Mosque against 'Zionist occupation'




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Battle of Khaybar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





This thread is about Stoping the Hatred on Jews.

You are clearly intent on feeding it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> You need to educate yourself.
> Many things SHOULD be hated.
> For example, the way women are mistreated and considered not to have a soul in the Old Testament, is horrendously EVIL.
> The Old Testament can be ignored as ignorant, but anyone still following it these days, really is EVIL and deserves hatred.


You are a religious nut who needs to go to the Religion community and threads to discuss your ideas, no matter how wrong they are.

You only wish to see evil in Jews, Judaism and Israel, so be it.

Your hatred for Jews has been fully noted.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> You are a sad excuse for a Jew, if you really are one,  who follows nothing more than extreme beliefs for Jews no matter what happens to them.
> 
> As far as you are concerned, apparently, Jews can go on wandering - and that would included you and your future generations -  for ever and ever and continue to put up with any number of attacks and pogroms devised by Christians and Islam.
> 
> You are clearly ignorant as to many parts of the Quran and Hadids which the Muslims follow rather blindly.
> 
> Which is exactly the Quran and other Islamic teachings the Muslims who attack Jews all around the world, and Jews in Israel have been following since the founding of Islam.
> 
> Which is why Palestinians yell all the time How the Jews are going to end up exactly like the Jews of Kaybar.   They were cheated and then killed and enslaved by Mohammad.
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> You know only what you want to know about Judaism
> 
> You know only what you want to know about Christianity
> 
> And
> 
> You know only what you know about Islam.
> 
> 
> In a nutshell.......you are an idiot of your own choosing.



No, you just lie.
For example, you claim the Quran and Hadiths do allow for abuse of Jews when that is clearly a lie, and Jews have NEVER been abused by Moslems, ever.
When Crusaders attacked, Jews sided with Moslems and were killed by Christians.
Khaybar was where a small group of Jews who were caught planning treason and assassination against Mohammad.
It has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> This is Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramadan series ‘Khaybar’ is a battle cry against Jews
> 
> 
> Special holiday show deals with relations between Jews and Arabs in 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims chant about killing Jews outside Jerusalem’s Temple Mount
> 
> 
> Police disperse crowd at holy site following Friday morning prayers; Hamas had called for mobilization at Al-Aqsa Mosque against 'Zionist occupation'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Khaybar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Stoping the Hatred on Jews.
> 
> You are clearly intent on feeding it



You are a liar.
There was no massacre of Jews as Khaybar.
Jews continued to live there until long after the death of Mohammad.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> You are a religious nut who needs to go to the Religion community and threads to discuss your ideas, no matter how wrong they are.
> 
> You only wish to see evil in Jews, Judaism and Israel, so be it.
> 
> Your hatred for Jews has been fully noted.



Anyone foolish enough to claim proof by verbal stories from almost 1500 years ago, is a fanatic.
Clearly Jews prefer to live with Moslems over Christians, and have never been harmed by Moslems.
While it is also clear Christians have harmed Jews often.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> You are a liar.
> There was no massacre of Jews as Khaybar.
> Jews continued to live there until long after the death of Mohammad.


You are a hoot.  
Laughing my head off.  LOL

Make an appointment with Dr. Freud.

The sooner the better


----------



## Rigby5

I do not buy the New Testament either, but the Old Testament is totally barbaric and evil.
No one should ever be stoned to death.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> I do not buy the New Testament either, but the Old Testament is totally barbaric and evil.
> No one should ever be stoned to death.


I have good news for you.

No Jew has stoned anyone for the past 2500 years, or longer.

You can rest now.
-------------
How was stoning carried out in the Old Testament?

The Talmud describes four methods of execution: stoning, *pouring molten lead down the throat of the condemned person*, beheading, and strangulation (see Capital and corporal punishment in Judaism).
--------------------
Where does the Bible talk about stoning?


The basis for punishment of stoning specifically for adultery is clearly provided in *Leviticus (20:10-12)* which reads: "If a man commits adultery with another man's wife, even with the wife of his neighbour, both the adulterer and adulteress must be put to death...." Further, in Deuteronomy (22:22-24), it is stated ...
-----------------------
Where did stoning originate from?


The use of stoning as a method of execution finds its roots in *ancient Greece and in Judeo-Christian religious texts*, and has been used to punish those accused of adultery, prostitution, murder, and blasphemy.
-------------

Methods of execution and punishment.   Lots of cults, clans, Nations of the area used the same methods at the time.

But you attack only the Jews.

---------------
EDUCATE YOURSELF

It will put an end to your hatred of Jews.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> I have good news for you.
> 
> No Jew has stoned anyone for the past 2500 years, or longer.
> 
> You can rest now.
> -------------
> How was stoning carried out in the Old Testament?
> 
> The Talmud describes four methods of execution: stoning, *pouring molten lead down the throat of the condemned person*, beheading, and strangulation (see Capital and corporal punishment in Judaism).
> --------------------
> Where does the Bible talk about stoning?
> 
> 
> The basis for punishment of stoning specifically for adultery is clearly provided in *Leviticus (20:10-12)* which reads: "If a man commits adultery with another man's wife, even with the wife of his neighbour, both the adulterer and adulteress must be put to death...." Further, in Deuteronomy (22:22-24), it is stated ...
> -----------------------
> Where did stoning originate from?
> 
> 
> The use of stoning as a method of execution finds its roots in *ancient Greece and in Judeo-Christian religious texts*, and has been used to punish those accused of adultery, prostitution, murder, and blasphemy.
> -------------
> 
> Methods of execution and punishment.   Lots of cults, clans, Nations of the area used the same methods at the time.
> 
> But you attack only the Jews.
> 
> ---------------
> EDUCATE YOURSELF
> 
> It will put an end to your hatred of Jews.



That is foolish because the point is that everyone repudiates the sources of stoning as being wrong and evil.
And yet Jews have yet to repudiate the Old Testament.
Jews are the only ones who cling to books glorifying barbarism.
And we see it today, as only the Zionists would try to still to this day, justify the evils of colonialism, like in Palestine.
Others may also commit similar crimes, but at least they try to it secretly instead of claiming it is not evil.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> That is foolish because the point is that everyone repudiates the sources of stoning as being wrong and evil.
> And yet Jews have yet to repudiate the Old Testament.
> Jews are the only ones who cling to books glorifying barbarism.
> And we see it today, as only the Zionists would try to still to this day, justify the evils of colonialism, like in Palestine.
> Others may also commit similar crimes, but at least they try to it secretly instead of claiming it is not evil.


How many Greeks have repudiated their ancient history?  None.

Home many Italians have repudiated their Roman History?  None.

Jews have nothing to apologize to someone like you for legally being able to recreate their ancient Homeland on ONLY 20% of their Ancient homeland.

Rebuilding their Nation ON their ancient homeland is and never has been, or will be, colonialism.  
One cannot "colonize" one's own homeland.
Palestine is Israel, always has been.

Educate yourself !!!!

Stay a fool.
You have made a fool of yourself with your hatred of Jews learned wherever you learned them.

Your senseless rants will not take away the right of the Jewish People to their ancient homeland, ON their ancient land.  No matter how much your repeat your nonsense.

Am Israel Chai

The People of Israel Live


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eighty years ago this week, on February 24, 1942, nineteen-year-old David Stoliar was alive, alone, floating on a piece of wood in the middle of the Black Sea, surrounded by corpses, yelling all night into the dark so that he would not fall asleep and freeze to death.

He was in the Black Sea, surrounded by death, because he was a “surplus Jew,” as the British put it unabashedly. We’ll come back to David Stoliar.
------
Last week, the Israeli government was cooperating with relief groups to prepare for the possible evacuation to Israel of some of the 100,000 Jews in Ukraine, should the anticipated war make that necessary. Officials apparently do not expect to need a massive airlift, but they’re preparing for all eventualities, some said. Twenty-one years ago, as many of us vividly recall, Israel airlifted 14,000 Ethiopian Jews to Israel on massive El Al jumbo jets. It was for the same reason. Ethiopian Jews, as far as Israel was concerned, were not “surplus.” Neither are the Ukrainian Jews.

And sure enough, this morning’s Israeli press announced that they had begun arriving. Dozens of _olim_ from Ukraine arrived in Israel on Sunday as the threat of war grew ever ominous. According to the Ministry of Aliyah and Immigrant Absorption, 75 immigrants arrived on an initial flight and another 22 were expected the same day. Said Immigrant Absorption Minister Pnina Tamano-Shata, “Our message to the Jews of Ukraine is very clear — Israel will always be their home; our gates are open to them during normal times as well as in emergencies.”

Israel’s most important function is _not_ serving as a refuge for Jews who need it. Nine-million people do not go about their business of living here and building this country so that one day, if Jews need a place to go, we’ll be here. Still, though, refuge is part of why Israel is around; the fact that there is a Jewish state means that there are no longer “surplus Jews.”​
Perhaps the most important element of the story to remember is to be found in a British governmental communication from 1941, referring to the Jews who were desperate to escape Europe and who, the British rightly understood, would try to make their way to Palestine despite British objections. “We should have some alternative scheme in hand for disposing of these surplus Jews, who having escaped from persecution in Europe, are going to be kept in detention camps in British colonies,” the communication stated matter-of-factly.
---------

Tragically, if Vladimir Putin wants to set that region ablaze, he can and he will. Innocent lives didn’t matter to the Soviets when they torpedoed the _Struma_, any more than innocent lives matter to the Russians today. The only difference is that this time, there’s a Jewish state. This time, there are no “surplus Jews.” This time, no one will be left in the freezing water, yelling into the dark of night, wondering why no one cares.


(full article online)









						"Surplus Jews" no longer
					

Eighty years ago this week, 700 Jews drowned because no one in the world would take them in




					danielgordis.substack.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> How many Greeks have repudiated their ancient history?  None.
> 
> Home many Italians have repudiated their Roman History?  None.
> 
> Jews have nothing to apologize to someone like you for legally being able to recreate their ancient Homeland on ONLY 20% of their Ancient homeland.
> 
> Rebuilding their Nation ON their ancient homeland is and never has been, or will be, colonialism.
> One cannot "colonize" one's own homeland.
> Palestine is Israel, always has been.
> 
> Educate yourself !!!!
> 
> Stay a fool.
> You have made a fool of yourself with your hatred of Jews learned wherever you learned them.
> 
> Your senseless rants will not take away the right of the Jewish People to their ancient homeland, ON their ancient land.  No matter how much your repeat your nonsense.
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> 
> The People of Israel Live



WRONG!
Greeks and Italians most certainly DO repudiate the evil actions of their ancestors.

And you lie when you claim Hebrew legitimately owned any of the Land of Canaan.
Nor did the ancient cities states of Judea, Samaria, and Israel encompass more than a forth of modern Palestine.
Of example, the coast was all Philistine and Phoenician.  Much of the River Jordan was still Canaanite or Edomite.
The Akkadians, Chaldeans, Amorites, Urites, etc. all has their own lands as well.
The claim the Jews had a significant empire, is just false.
And the Assyrians, Babylonians, and Romans easily defeated them.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Eighty years ago this week, on February 24, 1942, nineteen-year-old David Stoliar was alive, alone, floating on a piece of wood in the middle of the Black Sea, surrounded by corpses, yelling all night into the dark so that he would not fall asleep and freeze to death.
> 
> He was in the Black Sea, surrounded by death, because he was a “surplus Jew,” as the British put it unabashedly. We’ll come back to David Stoliar.
> ------
> Last week, the Israeli government was cooperating with relief groups to prepare for the possible evacuation to Israel of some of the 100,000 Jews in Ukraine, should the anticipated war make that necessary. Officials apparently do not expect to need a massive airlift, but they’re preparing for all eventualities, some said. Twenty-one years ago, as many of us vividly recall, Israel airlifted 14,000 Ethiopian Jews to Israel on massive El Al jumbo jets. It was for the same reason. Ethiopian Jews, as far as Israel was concerned, were not “surplus.” Neither are the Ukrainian Jews.
> 
> And sure enough, this morning’s Israeli press announced that they had begun arriving. Dozens of _olim_ from Ukraine arrived in Israel on Sunday as the threat of war grew ever ominous. According to the Ministry of Aliyah and Immigrant Absorption, 75 immigrants arrived on an initial flight and another 22 were expected the same day. Said Immigrant Absorption Minister Pnina Tamano-Shata, “Our message to the Jews of Ukraine is very clear — Israel will always be their home; our gates are open to them during normal times as well as in emergencies.”
> 
> Israel’s most important function is _not_ serving as a refuge for Jews who need it. Nine-million people do not go about their business of living here and building this country so that one day, if Jews need a place to go, we’ll be here. Still, though, refuge is part of why Israel is around; the fact that there is a Jewish state means that there are no longer “surplus Jews.”​
> Perhaps the most important element of the story to remember is to be found in a British governmental communication from 1941, referring to the Jews who were desperate to escape Europe and who, the British rightly understood, would try to make their way to Palestine despite British objections. “We should have some alternative scheme in hand for disposing of these surplus Jews, who having escaped from persecution in Europe, are going to be kept in detention camps in British colonies,” the communication stated matter-of-factly.
> ---------
> 
> Tragically, if Vladimir Putin wants to set that region ablaze, he can and he will. Innocent lives didn’t matter to the Soviets when they torpedoed the _Struma_, any more than innocent lives matter to the Russians today. The only difference is that this time, there’s a Jewish state. This time, there are no “surplus Jews.” This time, no one will be left in the freezing water, yelling into the dark of night, wondering why no one cares.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Surplus Jews" no longer
> 
> 
> Eighty years ago this week, 700 Jews drowned because no one in the world would take them in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielgordis.substack.com



Nonsense.
The British only put immigration limits on Palestine because otherwise it would have been unfair to the natives who were mostly Moslem Arabs.
And there is nothing remotely wrong with restoring the Crimea to Russia.
Why Khrushchev gave the Crimea to the Ukraine in the 1950s obvious was some sort of corrupt deal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> WRONG!
> Greeks and Italians most certainly DO repudiate the evil actions of their ancestors.
> 
> And you lie when you claim Hebrew legitimately owned any of the Land of Canaan.
> Nor did the ancient cities states of Judea, Samaria, and Israel encompass more than a forth of modern Palestine.
> Of example, the coast was all Philistine and Phoenician.  Much of the River Jordan was still Canaanite or Edomite.
> The Akkadians, Chaldeans, Amorites, Urites, etc. all has their own lands as well.
> The claim the Jews had a significant empire, is just false.
> And the Assyrians, Babylonians, and Romans easily defeated them.


Of course one cannot find any archeological proof from over 2000 years ago to put your theories in the garbage dump where they belong, right?

Where are the Philistine, and all the other nations you have mentioned in present day?
Nowhere to be found.

The Jews are the only ones who have continued to keep their identity as Jews.  All others are gone, mixed with the rest of the people.

That is a form of defeat, if you have not figured that out, yet.  Not to have one person in the world who can say that they are descendants of any one of those groups, except for the Assyrians and Romans, who do not have an empire anymore and are simply Syria and Italy, now.

Keep living in your Jew hate filled life and world, where everything is rewritten, revised, to diminish the Jewish people to nothing.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Keep believing that, you poor thing.
> 
> Just as you believed that Jews never made their home in the Arabian Peninsula.   And probably still do believe it.


No.  Jews from Jericho did move to Arabia and tried to take over several   oases.  They left eventually ... Some returned to Jericho and others went to Yemen.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> The British only put immigration limits on Palestine because otherwise it would have been unfair to the natives who were mostly Moslem Arabs.
> And there is nothing remotely wrong with restoring the Crimea to Russia.
> Why Khrushchev gave the Crimea to the Ukraine in the 1950s obvious was some sort of corrupt deal.


So delusional to think that Arabs are "native" of Ancient Canaan, when all of them came from the Arabian Peninsula .

Your hatred for Jews simply cannot stop wiping out Jewish history.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course one cannot find any archeological proof from over 2000 years ago to put your theories in the garbage dump where they belong, right?
> 
> Where are the Philistine, and all the other nations you have mentioned in present day?
> Nowhere to be found.
> 
> The Jews are the only ones who have continued to keep their identity as Jews.  All others are gone, mixed with the rest of the people.
> 
> That is a form of defeat, if you have not figured that out, yet.  Not to have one person in the world who can say that they are descendants of any one of those groups, except for the Assyrians and Romans, who do not have an empire anymore and are simply Syria and Italy, now.
> 
> Keep living in your Jew hate filled life and world, where everything is rewritten, revised, to diminish the Jewish people to nothing.



Wrong.
The DNA evidence proves the Philistine, Phoenicians, Akkadians, Canaanites, Chaldeans, Urites, Amorites, Edomites, etc. are still in Palestine, and unlike the wandering Jews, never left.
They were there thousands of years before the Hebrew invasion, held off Jews attacks, and still survived there thousands of years after the Jews were forced to leave.

Those who want empires or would glory in past empires, are evil people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> No.  Jews from Jericho did move to Arabia and tried to take over several   oases.  They left eventually ... Some returned to Jericho and others went to Yemen.


I would love a link to that.  Take over????  This should be interesting. When exactly would that have happened?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course one cannot find any archeological proof from over 2000 years ago to put your theories in the garbage dump where they belong, right?
> 
> Where are the Philistine, and all the other nations you have mentioned in present day?
> Nowhere to be found.
> 
> The Jews are the only ones who have continued to keep their identity as Jews.  All others are gone, mixed with the rest of the people.
> 
> That is a form of defeat, if you have not figured that out, yet.  Not to have one person in the world who can say that they are descendants of any one of those groups, except for the Assyrians and Romans, who do not have an empire anymore and are simply Syria and Italy, now.
> 
> Keep living in your Jew hate filled life and world, where everything is rewritten, revised, to diminish the Jewish people to nothing.





Sixties Fan said:


> Of course one cannot find any archeological proof from over 2000 years ago to put your theories in the garbage dump where they belong, right?
> 
> Where are the Philistine, and all the other nations you have mentioned in present day?
> Nowhere to be found.
> 
> The Jews are the only ones who have continued to keep their identity as Jews.  All others are gone, mixed with the rest of the people.
> 
> That is a form of defeat, if you have not figured that out, yet.  Not to have one person in the world who can say that they are descendants of any one of those groups, except for the Assyrians and Romans, who do not have an empire anymore and are simply Syria and Italy, now.
> 
> Keep living in your Jew hate filled life and world, where everything is rewritten, revised, to diminish the Jewish people to nothing.


 People in the middle east know where their ancestors came from. There's more to history of the Levant than just Jewish history.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> So delusional to think that Arabs are "native" of Ancient Canaan, when all of them came from the Arabian Peninsula .
> 
> Your hatred for Jews simply cannot stop wiping out Jewish history.



Liar.
None of the Arabs from the Land of Canaan came from the Arabian Peninsula.
All the Arabs from the Arabian Peninsula came from the Land of Canaan.

Nor does either have anything to do with Jews, who likely were nomadic Hebrew tribes in the Sinai Desert.
They certainly were not from the Land of Canaan, because the Land of Canaan had no drought around 1600 BC and no reason to go to Egypt to escape any drought.
Where ever the Hebrew came from did have a drought that no one else recorded.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> People in the middle east know where their ancestors came from. There's more to history of the Levant than just Jewish history.


Terrible, nothing of an answer.  Which is no answer at all, like all of your other song and dance nonsense.


----------



## Rigby5

And again, Semitic means "of an Arab language group".
It does not mean Jewish.
For Jews to attempt to culturally appropriate the word "Semitic" as to refer only to them, is extremely egocentric and narcissistic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The DNA evidence proves the Philistine, Phoenicians, Akkadians, Canaanites, Chaldeans, Urites, Amorites, Edomites, etc. are still in Palestine, and unlike the wandering Jews, never left.
> They were there thousands of years before the Hebrew invasion, held off Jews attacks, and still survived there thousands of years after the Jews were forced to leave.
> 
> Those who want empires or would glory in past empires, are evil people.


That's a good boy.  Live in your preferred fantasyland.

Nothing and no one can harm you there.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> That's a good boy.  Live in your preferred fantasyland.
> 
> Nothing and no one can harm you there.



Wrong.
We have lots of archeological evidence of all the people who have lived in the Levant for the last 8000 years.
What we do NOT have is any evidence of Hebrew or Jewish occupation in the Mideast.
They either built almost nothing, or angered other so much that all trace was destroyed.
Either way, Jews do not have a significant presence in the Mideast.

Current Israelis claim the Wailing wall, but that clearly has been proven to predate the Hebrew invasion, and was built by Canaanites.  The use of very large stones is the give away.
There are supposed to be 2 different sites for temples of Solomon, but not a single trace has been found of either.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> So delusional to think that Arabs are "native" of Ancient Canaan, when all of them came from the Arabian Peninsula .
> 
> Your hatred for Jews simply cannot stop wiping out Jewish history.



Since the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", then according to you, the Hebrew tribes came from the Arabian Peninsula, because the Hebrew were Semitic and you claim that ALL Semitic people came from the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab media has been keenly interested in Israeli reactions to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, especially around the fate of the estimated 200,000 Jews in that country. 

Lebanon's Al Akhbar makes the reason for that interest explicit:




> As usually happens with the outbreak of a war or crisis, the Israeli government exploited the tension between Ukraine and Russia to bring in the Jews of Ukraine, where the Jewish community numbered nearly 200,000.
> This intersects with what was reported by the Israel Hayom newspaper today that various government ministries, the Israeli army, the Jewish Agency and other government bodies are preparing to absorb a “wave of Jewish immigration from Ukraine” and have developed a detailed “contingency plan” due to the outbreak of war there.


Wars create refugees. NGOs plead with countries to accept refugees in their borders, as nations try to find excuses why the refugees should go elsewhere. 

Unlike other countries, Israel has prepared to take in many refugees ahead of time in line with its desire to provide a safe haven for Jews worldwide.

And it is being spun as an evil Zionist plot to exploit a crisis.

Yes, that is antisemitism.  









						Arab media: Israel "exploiting" Ukraine crisis to bring in more Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Arab media has been keenly interested in Israeli reactions to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, especially around the fate of the estimated 200,000 Jews in that country.
> 
> Lebanon's Al Akhbar makes the reason for that interest explicit:
> 
> 
> 
> Wars create refugees. NGOs plead with countries to accept refugees in their borders, as nations try to find excuses why the refugees should go elsewhere.
> 
> Unlike other countries, Israel has prepared to take in many refugees ahead of time in line with its desire to provide a safe haven for Jews worldwide.
> 
> And it is being spun as an evil Zionist plot to exploit a crisis.
> 
> Yes, that is antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab media: Israel "exploiting" Ukraine crisis to bring in more Jews
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Nonsense.
There is no room in Palestine or Israel.
There are constant shortages of space, water, food, etc.
The ONLY reason Israel wants more Jewish immigrants is in order to force out more of the natives.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Dutch lawmaker has submitted parliamentary questions concerning The Rights Forum, a group with apparent links to EU-designated Palestinian terror organizations, which had requested that 14 publicly-funded schools in the Netherlands hand over “documents or…

(full article online)









						HonestReporting Initiative Prompts Dutch MP to Submit Questions to Parliament About Antisemitic Actions of Pro-Palestinian Org | Honest Reporting
					

Our proactive approach is consistently garnering results, including those relating to legislative initiatives.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> A Dutch lawmaker has submitted parliamentary questions concerning The Rights Forum, a group with apparent links to EU-designated Palestinian terror organizations, which had requested that 14 publicly-funded schools in the Netherlands hand over “documents or…
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HonestReporting Initiative Prompts Dutch MP to Submit Questions to Parliament About Antisemitic Actions of Pro-Palestinian Org | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Our proactive approach is consistently garnering results, including those relating to legislative initiatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com



Since the Palestinians only are fighting to retain their own homes from illegal confiscation, it is impossible for Palestinians to be terrorists in any way.
So then clearly any group attempting to label any Palestinians as terrorist, are liars.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


>



And what decent person would NOT rage against the crimes, past, present, and future, of Israel?
Israel obviously should not exist.
In an area with at least 3 significant religions, the majority one being Islam, it is criminal to try to create a Jewish state by force.


----------



## Sixties Fan

HonestReporting’s work — ensuring truth, integrity and fairness, and combatting ideological prejudice in journalism where it impacts Israel and the global Jewish community — is increasingly being recognized around the world, with reporters citing our expertise with greater frequency.

In this respect, since we published our last impact report on December 6, HonestReporting was cited some 125 times by widely-read outlets, including, among others, Newsweek, Fox News, Estadão (Brazil), The Jerusalem Post, The Times of Israel, Israel Hayom, Israel’s Channel 13.

(full article online)









						IMPACT REPORT: HonestReporting Holding Media Outlets to Account | Honest Reporting
					

HonestReporting's work -- ensuring truth, integrity and fairness, and combatting ideological prejudice in journalism where it impacts Israel and the




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> HonestReporting’s work — ensuring truth, integrity and fairness, and combatting ideological prejudice in journalism where it impacts Israel and the global Jewish community — is increasingly being recognized around the world, with reporters citing our expertise with greater frequency.
> 
> In this respect, since we published our last impact report on December 6, HonestReporting was cited some 125 times by widely-read outlets, including, among others, Newsweek, Fox News, Estadão (Brazil), The Jerusalem Post, The Times of Israel, Israel Hayom, Israel’s Channel 13.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPACT REPORT: HonestReporting Holding Media Outlets to Account | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> HonestReporting's work -- ensuring truth, integrity and fairness, and combatting ideological prejudice in journalism where it impacts Israel and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com



Honest reporting would complain that Israel illegal is preventing over 3 million Palestinian refugees from returning to their homes in Palestine/Israel.
Honest reporting would complain about the illegal military occupation of the sovereign nation of Palestine by the Israeli Defense Force.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The _New York Times _piece, too, mentions its main character’s aggression against Israeli Jews, but as a side note. Readers learn that Refaat Alareer, the Islamic University of Gaza poetry professor featured in the piece, “frequently writes furious barrages that describe Israel as a source of evil.” And the reporter, Jerusalem bureau chief Patrick Kingsley, quotes Alareer defending terrorism targeting Israeli civilians.

These, however, are mere foils in a story that overwhelmingly portrays the Palestinian professor in a flattering light. The piece claims that Alareer, through his teaching of poetry, adds “nuance” to contrasting narratives; that he is a “champion” of Israeli verse; and that he offers students an “appreciation” of Jewish poets who show the humanity of the other side. It’s a feel-good story celebrating an unlikely bridge-builder.

Alareer, though, is hardly the hero he is made out to be. He is…

Something else. Jews, though, are increasingly cautious in our use of the term “antisemite,” lest an antisemite accuse us of “weaponizing” the word to “silence” mere “criticism” of Israel. So it may be safer to simply quote the professor’s ramblings and let the reader decide. Alareer is the type of person who writes on Twitter: “Are most Jews evil? Of course they are.” He is the type who writes: “You Jew won’t understand, you will never, you are a Jew after all.” (Typos corrected for readability.)

The professor was eventually kicked off of Twitter, though we can’t be sure if it was due to his anti-something-ism. What we do know is that, when he later returned under a different user name, Alareer was more circumspect, and even managed to avoid explicitly demonizing “Jews” as evil.

Instead, he relied on the familiar euphemism, writing, for example, that “[Z]ionism and zionazism are the root cause of evil” around the world; that “Zionists are scum”; that “Zionists are the most despicable filth”; and that “Zionism is a disease.” (And still, the Z-word can make for a flimsy disguise, as when Alareer wrote in reference to Jews in Nazi concentration camps, “Zios are the dirtiest little snitches ever…. No wonder many of them kapoed like bitches.”)

Furious barrages, indeed. Few should be surprised, then, that the _New York Times_’s premise about Alareer — that in the classroom he is different; the archetype of a noble professor; a bridge across the stormy divide — turned out to be an utter fabrication.

Shortly after the newspaper published its hagiography, the media monitoring organization CAMERA uncovered video of Alareer spewing hate from the university lectern, demonizing Zionists, and slandering the same Israeli poets he was said to have praised.

The _Times_, at least, responded appropriately to the discovery, appending a 267-word editors’ note to the piece that closed with a striking _mea culpa_: “In light of this additional information, editors have concluded that the article did not accurately reflect Mr. Alareer’s views on Israeli poetry or how he teaches it. Had The Times done more extensive reporting on Mr. Alareer, the article would have presented a more complete picture.”

But it didn’t do more extensive reporting. Instead, the paper was too quick to whitewash and glamorize an anti-Jewish hatemonger.

(full article online)









						The NYT, the BBC, the Jews, and Anti-Somethingism
					

As 2021 came to a close, two of the most influential news organizations in the English-speaking world, the New York Times and the BBC,




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two days later, activists from BLM posted his bond of $100,000, and sprung him from jail. During subsequent scrutiny of Brown’s social media accounts, Rabbi Shlomo Litvin, chairman of the Kentucky Jewish Council, discovered that Brown had retweeted an image portraying Robert Kraft, the Jewish owner of the New England Patriots, as a “plantation master.” Brown had also posted a tweet suggesting Jewish money ran politics in Kentucky, and an image touting the ideology of the Black Hebrew Israelites, an organization listed by the ADL as one that has promoted antisemitism.

Given Brown’s antisemitic proclivities, it shouldn’t be much of a surprise that he attempted to murder a Jewish politician in cold blood. Jew-hatred is part and parcel of some strong segments of the BLM movement.

One person who should draw a lesson from Greenberg’s attempted murder is Rev. J. Herbert Nelson, the Stated Clerk of the Presbyterian Church USA (PCUSA). Nelson recently declared Israel guilty of “21st century slavery,” and portrayed American Jews as being complicit in this crime against humanity. He did this in a statement issued on Martin Luther King Day in January, and has since doubled down on his hatred.

Brown is described by his friends and family as suffering from mental illness and in need of counseling, not prison. Nelson, on the other hand, is the chief administrative officer of a prominent church headquartered, interestingly enough, in Louisville, Kentucky, where Brown tried to kill a Jew in broad daylight.

You can’t draw a straight line between Nelson’s anti-Israel rhetoric and assaults on American Jews, but it is clear that his statements have contributed to a deterioration of the Jewish condition on the American scene.

On January 21, soon after Nelson made his anti-Israel comments on MLK Day, Rabbi Litvin issued a statement that all but predicted that violence was in the offing.

“Our community does not have the luxury to stay quiet in the face of hate,” Rabbi Litvin declared. “Shameful antisemitic tropes such as these have no place in a modern society. When words of hate are not countered, acts of violence are sure to follow.”

Twenty-four days later, a gunman walked into a Jew’s office and tried to kill him.

Rabbi Litvin called it.

In a blistering letter to Nelson himself, Litvin wrote, “In your haste to attack the Jewish people, you label them slavers, and in doing so you not only defame the People of Israel but besmirch the memory of each one of these heroes, unbound by your hatred, whose commitment to civil rights extended to the Jewish people as well.”

Litvin didn’t pull any punches in his letter to Nelson, declaring, “your false accusation of slavery against the Jewish people is antisemitic. Your use and distortion of Jewish history and oppression in which your church played no small role as a weapon against the Jewish people is antisemitic. Your demand of Jewish influence being used to move the American government is antisemitic.”

Sadly, aside from the reference to the church Nelson leads, the same things could be said to Quintez Brown about his Internet postings.

But will Nelson learn from Rabbi Litvin’s letter? Probably not. Nelson isn’t all that interested in listening to criticism.

“He blocked my email,” Litvin declared in a brief interview.

(full article online)









						Kentucky Rabbi Stands Up to Anti-Israel Pastor, and a Jew Is Shot in Broad Daylight
					

Members of the Presbyterian Church USA’s Israel Palestine Mission Network pose in front of Israel’s security barrier during one of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

B’nai Brith Canada expressed concern on Thursday after a Canadian mayor awarded a certificate of recognition to _Lama TV_, which has a history of antisemitic content.

Bonnie Crombie, Mayor of the city of Mississauga which is located west of Toronto, honored Lama TV with the certificate last November. B’nai Brith noted that the show and its founder, Lama Aggad, have made numerous antisemitic remarks including describing "Jewish Zionists" as people who “break agreements.” Lama also has referred to Israel as a “terrorist state,” and called for an “electronic intifada.”

On social media, Aggad falsely and misleadingly insisted that the perpetrator of the murder of a Muslim family in London, Ontario was Jewish, based on the sound of his surname. Her remarks came in response to a B’nai Brith tweet clarifying the attacker was in fact not Jewish and had no connection to Israel.

Canada’s largest multicultural television channel, _OMNI_, pledged last July to no longer broadcast _Lama TV_, after B’nai Brith Canada exposed the antisemitic rhetoric used by the program online.

Crombie, when asked by B’nai Brith to rescind her certificate due to _Lama TV’s_antisemitic comments, said she regretted the incident but rejected the request.

“While I’m unable to retract a certificate of this nature, I’ve asked my team to review our vetting process for these requests to avoid situations like this in the future,” Crombie told B’nai Brith in an email. “At the time (of awarding the certificate) I wasn’t aware of the antisemitic comments posted on _Lama TV’s_ social media accounts. If I had been aware, I can assure you I wouldn’t have given them a certificate.”

(full article online)









						Canada: Mayor refuses to rescind recognition of antisemitic TV show
					

Mayor of Mississauga awards certificate of recognition to show which has history of antisemitic content. B'nai Brith condemns.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

And he segued from there into other issues of antisemitism:


> The fight against anti-Semitism is European. As I said on January 27, on the occasion of the international day dedicated to the memory of the victims of the Holocaust, France has chosen to make the fight against racism and anti-Semitism one of the priorities of its Presidency. .
> 
> The fight is and remains of course national. France, which hosts the largest Jewish community in Europe, must show the way.
> ...
> Fight to better fight against anti-religious acts. As I made a commitment to the representatives of religions and in particular to you, Chief Rabbi, I have entrusted two deputies (Isabelle Florennes and Ludovic Mendes present this evening) with a mission on the subject. They will submit their report in a few weeks. I expect strong proposals. Because it is the honor of our Republic to protect those who believe and in particular the Jews of France.
> 
> Fight of course to fight against Islamist separatism. Let's not hide: anti-Semitism is more and more often the work of radical Islamists who make life difficult for the Jews of France, who sometimes kill. In accordance with the laws passed by Parliament, we are going to step up our strategy to fight against Islamist separatism. _Dina demalchuta dina._ “The law of the kingdom is the law”: this principle must once again become a rule for all citizens of France.
> 
> This is why we will hold firm on the end of the detached imams. This is also why we will be firm on the control of foreign funding for places of worship. And I will be in Toulouse on March 20, with the Israeli President, to bring to life the memory of the victims of the March 2012 killings and in particular the children of the Ozar Atorah school: Gabriel, Aryeh, Jonathan Sandlers and Myriam Mossonego, as well as soldiers Imad Ibn Zlaten, Abel Chennouf and Mohamed Legouad.



As can be expected, Palestinian antisemites are furious. Hamas condemned his statement on Jerusalem, as did Islamic Jihad, a number of French Palestinian groups, and the PLO, which said:




> The statement by French Prime Minister Jean Castxx regarding Jerusalem as the eternal capital of the Jews during his participation in the usual annual dinner of the Representative Council of Jewish Institutions In France (CRIF), it contradicts the declared French policy within the framework of the European Union policy, which considers occupied Jerusalem part of the occupied territories in 1967, which raises many doubts and questions, and requires an official clarification from France about the truth of this statement and the reprehensible position of the President its ministers.


Notice that Castex didn't say that Jerusalem was Israel's capital, but the eternal capital of the Jewish people, which is undeniable. Any group that condemns a statement like that is clearly antisemitic.


(full article online)









						Palestinians fume after France's Prime Minister says "Jerusalem is the eternal capital of the Jewish people."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An alleged Nazi sympathiser started building a homemade submachine gun in his garage in order to fulfil his 'mission' of fighting in a religious war against Jews and other targets of right-wing terrorists, a court heard.

Birmingham Crown Court heard Ben Styles posted in an online group called '#Kill All the Jews' and described the holocaust to friends as the 'holohoax', adding: 'I hope the holocaust is real next time.'

Prosecutors allege the 24-year-old, who has a B-tec in Engineering from Warwickshire College, told his friend he was 'just getting as strong as possible for the war' and sent a picture of his phone lock screen which had images of swastikas on it.

(full article online)









						'Nazi' built homemade submachine gun to kill Jews, court hears
					

Ben Styles is accused of posted messages in an online group called 'Kill All Jews', Birmingham Crown Court has heard. Prosecutors allege Styles was just getting as strong as possible for the war.'




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

t is a little hard to follow the logic, but here's how it begins:




> All the wars, conflicts and epidemics in the world, since before the First World War until now, are arranged and manufactured by global Zionism: the fall of the British Empire on which the sun did not set, and the emergence of America as a superpower, all of this is in a great Zionist arrangement.
> 
> The goal is the alleged dream of the “Greater Kingdom of Israel from the Euphrates to the Gulf,” and that kingdom, according to its plan, is a unified government that rules the world under the umbrella of a new religion called “Abrahamic” within an economic globalization with one currency and one military with one army.
> 
> Now the dream is approaching, for that Zionist goal does not require a culture of freedom and democracy in which the West lives, because that culture contradicts the approach of the goal of the unified government that requires the dictatorship of decision-making, and since it aims at a unified religion, army and economy within a unified political administration, here several steps must be taken.
> 
> First, elimination of the Christian West by igniting a major war between them, to destroy everything, so that the theory of freedoms and democracy with all their military, economic and political derivatives disappear, so that the leaders of the Zionist scheme can form a unified government according to what is planned.




In short, Jews have been scheming to take over the world for a long time. 

Things get convoluted after that. Israel is apparently preparing to dump the US and ally with China, the next superpower, which it will control as well. And India, which supports the "Abrahamic religion," is on board as well.

What about Ukraine? Well, since the government of Ukraine is dominated by Jews, clearly they were doing the Zionist plan. Russia has resisted the Zionist infiltration, so in this narrative, Russians are the good guys.

(full article online)









						It had to happen: Arabs blaming Jews for Ukraine war
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> And he segued from there into other issues of antisemitism:
> 
> 
> As can be expected, Palestinian antisemites are furious. Hamas condemned his statement on Jerusalem, as did Islamic Jihad, a number of French Palestinian groups, and the PLO, which said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that Castex didn't say that Jerusalem was Israel's capital, but the eternal capital of the Jewish people, which is undeniable. Any group that condemns a statement like that is clearly antisemitic.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians fume after France's Prime Minister says "Jerusalem is the eternal capital of the Jewish people."
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Ridiculous libel and slander.
Moslems can not ever be anti-Jewish, but Jews are clearly racist every time they commit cultural appropriation by trying to claim the Semitic means Jewish when it really means Arab.
There is nothing wrong with being anti-Zionist.
Zionists are heretics against Judaism as well as justice and international law.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> t is a little hard to follow the logic, but here's how it begins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, Jews have been scheming to take over the world for a long time.
> 
> Things get convoluted after that. Israel is apparently preparing to dump the US and ally with China, the next superpower, which it will control as well. And India, which supports the "Abrahamic religion," is on board as well.
> 
> What about Ukraine? Well, since the government of Ukraine is dominated by Jews, clearly they were doing the Zionist plan. Russia has resisted the Zionist infiltration, so in this narrative, Russians are the good guys.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had to happen: Arabs blaming Jews for Ukraine war
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Except that Judaism is not the only Abrahamic religion.
Christianity and Islam are also Abrahamic.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The diversity officer at the helm of the University of Maryland's anti-Semitism task force claimed in a Facebook post that Israel was engaged in an "ongoing genocide and ethnic cleansing of Palestine."

Jazmin Pichardo, the assistant director for diversity training and education for the university's Office of Diversity and Inclusion, shared a series of anti-Israel posts in May 2021. Two Jewish alumni who are part of the school's Jewish Identity Programming Advisory Committee confronted Pichardo over the posts after she was put at the helm of the committee, which is tasked with fighting anti-Jewish bias on campus.

(full article online)









						University of Maryland's Anti-Semitism Task Force Chief Has History of Anti-Semitic Statements - Washington Free Beacon
					

The diversity officer at the helm of the University of Maryland's anti-Semitism task force claimed in a Facebook post that Israel was engaged in an "ongoing genocide and ethnic cleansing of Palestine."




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gov. Charlie Baker, redoubling the state’s efforts to combat rising antisemitism, said Friday his administration has endorsed the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s definition of antisemitism.


State officials and institutions play a “powerful role” in protecting citizens from bigotry and discrimination, including antisemitism, according to a proclamation signed Friday by Baker, Lt. Gov. Karyn Polito and Secretary of the Commonwealth William Galvin. Identifying hate enables people to promote change, the proclamation states, and “turn darkness into light.”

“The IHRA has defined antisemitism as a certain perception of Jews, which may be expressed as hatred toward Jews, and rhetorical and physical manifestations of antisemitism are directed toward Jewish or non-Jewish individuals or their property, toward Jewish community institutions and religious facilities,” the proclamation states.



“Antisemitism threatens public life, the media, schools, the workplace, and in the religious sphere,” the proclamation continues. “Antisemitism is multifaceted and multiform, manifesting in many ways, making it easier to spread and harder to combat.”



There were 51 incidents of anti-Jewish bias reported to Massachusetts police in 2020, according to a new hate crimes report released Friday by the state’s Executive Office of Public Safety and Security.



The report found that 15.7% of all incidents were anti-religion, with the vast majority — 12.3% — directed at the Jewish community. More than half of all incidents reported to police were anti-race, with 168 cases reported as anti-Black bias.

(full article online)









						Massachusetts endorses updated antisemitism definition
					

In a proclamation Friday, Gov. Charlie Back said an "essential tool in combatting antisemitism is the ability to define antisemitism in each of its many forms."




					www.masslive.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In his introduction to his new book, Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism, Elder of Ziyon writes about the reason for the image of Rashi that appears on his website:





> Rashi earned fame for his encyclopedic knowledge as well as his uncanny ability to explain texts clearly and concisely...He is a role model for my writing...




Anyone who is familiar with the Elder of Ziyon website can attest to the breadth of information available there and the clarity with which it is presented. The same is true as well in this new book, based on articles he has written. But make no mistake -- this is more than a collection of "Elder of Ziyon's Greatest Hits." The 51 articles in the 350-plus pages form a coherent whole which delve into five distinct areas:




Modern antisemitism
International law
The experts get it wrong
The dishonesty of Israel's demonizers
The NGO jihad against Israel
Once you read the first article, you see that beyond having a breadth of knowledge and clarity of presentation, Elder of Ziyon is innovative too.


In _A new, better definition of antisemitism_, he discusses the need to first define antisemitism before one can address it, and traces the attempts to do just that. He starts with Natan Sharansky's 3D test of demonization, double standards and delegitimization. He then proceeds to theInternational Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition, which has become the most accepted. Elder of Ziyon also addresses, and critiques, the watered-down definitions suggested by the Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism and the Nexus Task Force.
And then he offers his _own_ definition:





Why bother with another definition of antisemitism?
For one thing, his definition makes clear that "denigration" -- i.e. unfair criticism -- as opposed to legitimate criticism, is antisemitic. This clearly counters those who claim that antisemitism is being defined in order to prevent all criticism of Israel.
But more than that:


(full article online)









						This great review for my "Protocols" book by Daled Amos captures it perfectly
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From reading the article, it appears that firing Johnson was not warranted. She shouldn't be punished for her boyfriend's bigotry. As much as I abhor GoyimTV, that was my first thought on reading this article, whose headline is, "Bay Area yoga teacher fired over boyfriend’s involvement with antisemitic website."

Then I looked at the original article in JWeekly which broke the story. And the Chronicle is leaving out a critical part of the story.



> In late 2021, Renfro said he noticed a change in Johnson, that “bigoted” comments were coming out of her mouth, about Black Lives Matter protests. He alleges she made a comment about sitting next to “smelly Jews” on a plane. He wasn’t sure what to make of her comments, but suspected Minadeo was influencing her, he said, and gave her the benefit of the doubt because of their longstanding business relationship and friendship.
> 
> [About two months ago] Renfro said he found evidence that Johnson helped Minadeo with paperwork for her boyfriend’s LLC, Goyim TV LLC, on her work computer. Minadeo formed the business entity last year. Renfro also alleged Johnson helped Minadeo improve the technology on his livestream.


If the paperwork for incorporating GoyimTV is on her work computer, that is a fireable offense by any measure. Not only is it using a work computer for personal business, but it is using a work computer to help encourage antisemitism. 

Now, why didn't the Chronicle - which admits that JWeekly broke the story - mention this? Why do they instead interview the antisemitic boyfriend and his defense of his girlfriend? 

In fact, the Chronicle article spends far more space quoting the antisemite than the Jew, let alone the girlfriend who insists there is nothing wrong with helping an antisemitic organization.

The Chronicle is pretending to be balanced - between a Jewish store-owner and a white supremacist. And they are giving the white supremacist and his girlfriend more of an opportunity to say their side of the story than the Jew. 

(full article online)









						SF Chronicle takes the side of GoyimTV
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The University of South Florida (USF) has indefinitely suspended a fraternity following complaints about antisemitic initiation rituals and an online post mocking the Holocaust, a campus newspaper reported Sunday.

USF commenced an investigation of Pi Kappa Phi’s conduct after a Jewish pledge revealed that a member drew a swastika on his body at an initiation event. A student’s post “endorsing Hitler and the death of more than 6 million Jews” also surfaced on an online platform for discussing Greek life, according to a description of the incident by USF Hillel.

(full article online)









						University of South Florida Suspends Fraternity Over Antisemitic Hazing
					

The University of South Florida, Tampa Library. Photo: James E. Scholz/Wikimedia Commons. The University of South Florida (USF) has indefinitely …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Importantly, Ukraine has not indiscriminately lobbed rockets and started wars with Russia. Ukrainian people have not committed endless terrorist attacks against Russia. Ukrainian people have not been digging  terror-attack tunnels under the Russian border, etc, etc, etc. These are all actions that Hamas and other Palestinian terrorists have unleashed against Israel in recent months and years.

Furthermore, Ivory’s insinuation that there was no big social media hullabaloo when Israel faced war from Hamas because Israel is, in her estimation, a predominantly white country, is an outright falsehood. Color has nothing to do with the conflict that Israel faces on its borders. Terrorists target the Jewish people and the Jewish state, irrespective of the dint of birth and skin colour of Israel’s citizenry. Jews come in all colour and when terrorists indiscriminately fire rockets at Israeli cities, Israel’s Arab and Muslim minority civilians are also in the crosshairs.

(full article online)









						CTV Commentator Exploits Crisis In Ukraine To Spread Anti-Israel Propaganda
					

On Friday, February 25th, the CTV talk show The Social, produced a segment about how social media is being used




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Houthi newspaper has this really wild articleby Dr. Mowafak Mahadin (the craziest articles are always by people with doctorates...)




> The Abrahamic Root of the Suspicious Alliance Against Russia
> 
> News agencies that are subject to the whims of the imperialist, reactionary and Zionist intelligence reported that the Atlantic and Turkish intelligence began assembling Erdogan and Uyghur mercenaries in Syria to send them to Ukraine to participate in stopping the Russian advance on the ruling Jewish protectorate in Kyiv.
> 
> ...
> As for the other members of the Abrahamic Brotherhood of political Judaism and Judaic Christianity, we know that the group that usurped power in Ukraine is an alliance of three forces that formed the backbone of what is known as the Color Revolution, namely:
> 
> 1 - The Nazi group that was formed during the Second War and whose country betrayed Ukraine and cooperated with the German occupation before it became a puppet of international Judaism and the American intelligence after the defeat of Germany.
> 
> 2 - The Jewish group in Ukraine, which was formed, like its counterparts in Russia and the Baltic republics, from serious penetrations within the Communist Party before Moscow cracked down on it in what was known as the purge trials.
> Despite its small proportion to the population of Ukraine, the Jewish group managed to bring many of its leaders to the top of power in Kyiv, including the clown president, seven other ministers and the governor of the Central Bank, all of whom hold "Israeli" citizenship.
> 
> 3 - The liberal activist group in the name of "human rights" and supported by the architects of the Jewish Color Revolutions, such as Bernard Levy and Soros.
> 
> It is not a coincidence that the declared and disguised Ukrainian Jews made an alliance with the “Abrahamian” Gulf Jews and the Turkish Donma Jews who, like Ukraine, dominate the government in Ankara.



There you go! The Jews control everything from Nazis to Ukraine to Uighurs to human rights personalities to the Gulf Arabs. Crypto-Jews control Turkey.

According to this bio, Mahadin is "a Jordanian writer and political analyst and a former researcher at the Center for Palestinian Studies in Damascus. He is the president of the Jordanian Writers Association, a member of the Philosophical Society, and a former president of the Jordanian Socialist Thought Forum."

In other words, a public intellectual.  









						Here's a nutty conspiracy theory
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Republican legislator in the Arizona Senate is facing possible censure for a speech she delivered to a white supremacist conference last week in which she attacked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and financier George Soros, both of whom are Jewish, as “globalist puppets” who “report to the same Satanic masters.”

Sen. Wendy Rogers delivered the remarks last Friday at the America First Political Action Conference, an event organized by a 23-year-old neo-Nazi named Nick Fuentes.

Rogers warmly praised Fuentes during a speech in which she ranted for gallows to be built to hang “high-level criminals” and “traitors who have betrayed our country.”

She accused Zelensky — who has remained defiantly in Kyiv amid a heavy Russian artillery onslaught — of behaving as a “globalist puppet” on behalf of Soros, and said that the Ukrainian leader, along with French President Emmanuel Macron, New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, “all report to the same Satanic masters.”

Arizona Republicans were divided in their response to Rogers’ appearance alongside a neo-Nazi.

“We do have a First Amendment right and anybody is allowed to say anything they want,” Arizona Senate President Karen Fann told the AZ Mirror news outlet. “That doesn’t mean that we, as a Senate body, agree with that.”

(full article online)









						GOP Legislator in Arizona Senate Slammed for ‘Antisemitic’ Attack on Ukrainian President Zelensky at White Supremacist Gathering
					

Arizona State GOP Senator Wendy Rogers is seen at a rally for former President Donald Trump in Florence, SC, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian neo-Nazi is on trial in a Montreal court for the “willful promotion” of antisemitic and hateful propaganda online.

The trial of Gabriel Sohier-Chaput, 35, began on Monday. Sohier-Chaput is alleged to have used the online pseudonym “Zeiger” when posting articles at the notorious neo-Nazi website the “Daily Stormer.”

He admitted that as Zeiger, he contributed to the Daily Stormer between 2016 and 2017, and wrote part of the article that resulted in his court appearance, entitled “Canada: Nazis Trigger Jews By Putting Up Posters On Ch**k Church.”

The article celebrated neo-Nazi posters pasted on a bus stop in British Columbia and insulted a Holocaust survivor, saying he only survived “for now,” broadcaster CBC reported. “We need to make sure no SJW [social justice warrior] or Jew can remain safely untriggered,” it read. “Non-stop Nazism, everywhere, until the very streets are flooded with the tears of our enemies.”


Sohier-Chaput was also photographed at the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville in August 2017, after he had been contributing to the “Daily Stormer” for about one year.

(full article online)









						Canadian Neo-Nazi on Trial in Montreal for ‘Daily Stormer’ Incitement
					

Canadian neo-Nazi Gabriel Sohier-Chaput is seen at the Aug. 2017 white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Va. Photo: Screenshot A Canadian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(One heart at a time. The way to end hatred for Jews )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Clear Guide for Combating Campus Antisemitism
					

Burruss Hall at Virginia Tech in Blacksburg, Virginia. Photo Credit: Wikimedia Commons. On many US college and university campuses, openly …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Nevada synagogue defaced by antisemitic propaganda in April 2021. Photo: courtesy of ADL


The distribution of white supremacist propaganda in the United States again reached historic levels in 2021, with all but one state targeted with antisemitic and racist materials, according to a new report issued on Thursday by the Anti-Defamation League (ADL).
The report from ADL’s Center on Extremism registered a 27 percent rise in propaganda targeting Jews and Jewish institutions. A total 4,851 cases of racist, antisemitic and other hateful messages were recorded, making 2021 the year with the second-highest level of incidents reported since ADL began tracking such data.
-------
The lions’ share of propaganda distribution lay with the Texas-based Patriot Front, which was responsible for 82 percent of the national total of incidents. Members of the Patriot Front — led by a 24-year-old white nationalist named Thomas Ryan Rousseau — are required to meet weekly propaganda distribution targets, the ADL said.

(full article online)









						New ADL Report Highlights Alarming Spread of White Supremacist Propaganda Around US
					

A Nevada synagogue defaced by antisemitic propaganda in April 2021. Photo: courtesy of ADL The distribution of white supremacist propaganda …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the late 1990s, mainline (AKA, liberal) Protestants in the United States have played a supporting but crucial role in the demonization of Israel in American society and the deterioration of the Jewish condition in the U.S.

Now that mainline Protestantism is collapsing, it appears the mantle for this style of activism is being handed over to another, somewhat healthier religious community in the United States – Evangelical Protestantism.

Two books serve as the markers of this process.

The first book is _Whose Land? Whose Promise? What Christians are not being told about Israel and the Palestinians_ published by Pilgrim Press, the publishing house of the United Church of Christ. This text, written by Gary Burge, was riddled with errors and a hostile theology that portrayed Jewish sovereignty in the Holy Land as an affront to God. In a now notorious passage that was toned down in a subsequent edition published in 2013, Burge interpreted a passage from the New Testament (John 15:6) to affirm his assessment that Jews who try to live in the land of Israel without accepting Jesus Christ as their lord and savior will be “cast out and burned.”

This passage, redolent as it was with centuries of Christian antisemitism, which culminated in the Holocaust — where many Jews were in fact cast out of society, murdered, and then burned — was simply a shock to behold. At the time of his book’s publication, Burge was a professor at Wheaton College, an Evangelical school in Illinois, and a prominent New Testament scholar in the Evangelical world.

He knew what he was doing.

The fact that Burge’s book was published by a mainline Protestant denomination that had condemned Christian antisemitism and lamented the role this ideology played in laying the groundwork for the Holocaust indicated that there was something wrong with the American mainline’s witness about the Arab-Israeli conflict, an assessment that was confirmed by subsequent events.

In the years after the publication of Burge’s text, which was invoked as credible by numerous Christian peacemakers, three mainline churches joined the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement by anti-Israel divestment resolutions. The passage of these resolutions by the United Church of Christ (UCC), the Presbyterian Church USA (PCUSA), and the Episcopal Church legitimized dishonest anti-Israel propaganda in American society, and in so doing serve to justify hostility toward American Jews who were portrayed as complicit in Israel’s alleged sins.

The impact of this process can be seen in the aftermath of statements made by J. Herbert Nelson, the Stated Clerk of the PCUSA, the church where Burge is an ordained pastor despite his renown as an Evangelical scholar.

On Martin Luther King Day, Nelson declared Israel guilty of 21st century slavery and American Jews as complicit in this crime against humanity. Leveling the charge of “slavery” at American Jews in an atmosphere of antisemitic attacks, many of them perpetrated by African Americans in places like New York City, is a profoundly irresponsible thing to do, but has become par for the course in the American mainline.

Ominously enough, a BLM activist described by his friends and relatives as having mental health problems attempted to murder a Jewish politician in Louisville, Kentucky, where the PCUSA is headquartered, just over three weeks after Nelson made his “slavery” accusation against Israel. To make matters worse, the would-be assassin had recently posted a Tweet portraying Robert Kraft, the owner of the New England Patriots, as a “plantation owner” because of the African Americans who play on his team.

The episode is just another example of how the rhetoric of mainline Protestant leaders and the peace activists supported by this community is similar to the rhetoric of those who attack Jews in Israel or in the United States. Palestinian terrorists rail on about the occupation and the Judaization of Jerusalem, and mainline peace activists unreflectingly repeat these lines of attack in the name of peace and justice.



(full article online)









						Crump Text Indicates Anti-Zionist Torch Being Passed from Mainliners to Evangelicals
					

In his recent book, retired professor David M. Crump argues explicitly that political Zionism is the modern-day equivalent of Nazism. “American Evangelism,” Crump writes,




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hassan Asfour was a key aide to
Mahmoud Abbas in the 90s and helped negotiate Oslo II. He's written articles for major journals and became a foe of the peace process. He is now editor of Amad, a Palestinian political news site. His character is portrayed in the HBO film Oslo. 

His latest editorial proves that he is an antisemite, too.

Trying to equate Russia with Israel, he mentions US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken three times - always describing him as "the Jew Blinken."

Seems a little odd.

But that isn't quite enough to prove he is an antisemite. This paragraph is:



> The cry of theatrical actor Zelensky, "Jews of the world, save me." A call that replaced national affiliation with religious affiliation... Such words assert that he is not a president of a country but an employee of a gang!



There you have it. Being a proud Jew makes you a gang member, answering only to the Elders.

(full article online)









						Former PLO peace negotiator reveals himself to be an antisemite
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This silent film was based off of a novel by Jewish-Austrian writer Hugo Bettauer. He wanted to combat what was happening in Vienna post World War I – the growing intolerance towards Jews. The novel and subsequent adaptation of it into a film was warning of the dangers of intolerance and hatred. The film was released in 1924. And what happened? Just one year later, Hugo Bettauer was murdered – by none other than a Nazi. Bettauer tried warning about the rise of antisemitism. Not enough people listened. 

What is so terrifying is how relevant this video still is today. The world has not learned the lesson. The hatred has not stopped. Even after the murder of 6 million innocent Jewish men, women, and children, there are still those in the world who hate with a deep passion. There are still those in the world who side with Hitler and want to murder more Jews. 

It has been almost 100 years since the release of this film. Where is the world holding today regarding its hatred of Jews? Sadly, it is still on the rise. Antisemitism has not disappeared and is continuing to grow.










						1920s Silent Film Predicted the Rise of Antisemitism
					

Sadly, antisemitism is still on the rise.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The College of Business Administration at the University of Bahrain held a "Middle East Conference" on March 2 and 3 with the participation of a number of business schools in the Gulf countries.

But they didn't say ahead of time that one of the speakers was from Tel Aviv University.

The Kuwaiti delegation found out about this terrible thing, and they withdrew from the conference - although apparently not before taking this photo that was clearly from the very end of the lecture.





I don't know whether the Israeli withheld his affiliation until the end - it seems doubtful since the PowerPoint uses a template where every page would have said that it was from Tel Aviv University.

The Kuwaitis are saying that their withdrawal causes damage to the Israelis, when in fact no one really cares what they do.

But there was one valid reason to leave this lecture.

No one should ever use the Comic Sans font for any reason whatsoever.










						Kuwaitis run away when Israeli lecturer speaks in Bahrain university
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Reduce?  The Palestinian Leaders are wealthy enough to the point where they do not need outside funding, they can fund education and health in the territories all by themselves.  Stop the funding of hatred for Jews,  already !!!! )










						EU Lawmakers Slam Palestinian Curriculum for Inciting Students to ‘Hate Jews, Emulate Terrorists’
					

A map of the Middle East from the PA issued textbook “Geography and History of Palestine, Grade 10.” Photo Credit: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-vaccine activists protesting outside New Zealand’s Parliament are promoting their demonstration as peaceful, reasonable and non-threatening. But it is a highly divisive event which has the potential to be an antisemitism super-spreader.

Since the protest – which the vast majority of the population does not support – began, there have been multiple reports of antisemitic signs and graffiti. These have included a Nazi swastika painted on a statue outside Parliament and a ute with “Jewcinda” – a slur referring to New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern – scribbled across the cab. There have been frequent comparisons of vaccine mandates and public health restrictions to the Holocaust and Nazism, and misappropriations of the Star of David.

On social media, particularly platforms favoured by the protestors such as Telegram, antisemitic imagery and rhetoric have been circulating regularly. On _Counterspin Media_, an online channel affiliated with Steve Bannon, a controversial former advisor to Donald Trump, which has been broadcasting live from the protest and getting thousands of views, the hosts have been telling people to read the antisemitic forgery, the _Protocols of the Elders of Zion_.

And then there is the presence of well-known neo-Nazi and far-right activists at the protest. One _Counterspin _host, Kelvyn Alp, established an armed militia to try to overthrow the NZ government in the early 2000s. At the protest, he has encouraged demonstrators to storm Parliament and arrest MPs, while making multiple threats to kill MPs.










						AIR New Zealand: Protests become antisemitism super-spreader events - AIJAC
					

Anti-vaccine activists protesting outside New Zealand’s Parliament are promoting their demonstration as peaceful, reasonable and non-threatening. But it is a highly divisive event which has the potential to be an antisemitism super-spreader.




					aijac.org.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

*A coronavirus conspiracist who distributed anti-Semitic hoax theories has been given an extended jail sentence of more than 12 years.*

Matthew Henegan, 37, from St Neots in Cambridgeshire, was found guilty of possessing, distributing and publishing documents to stir up racial hatred.

A pre-sentence report said he was "potentially a very dangerous man".

Sentencing at Winchester Crown Court, Judge Nigel Lickley QC, said Henegan "created racist material".

(full article online)









						St Neots man jailed for anti-Semitic Covid hoax theories
					

A "loner" distributed leaflets in March 2020 claiming Jewish people were behind Covid news stories.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toronto police are investigating three incidents of antisemitic graffiti discovered this week at public high schools in the city, drawing outrage from a Jewish community that has pointed to a “systemic” problem in the local school district.

According to Toronto Police Service (TPS) spokesperson Alex Li, three “nearly identical” incidents were discovered Wednesday morning at Central Technical School, Rosedale Heights School of the Arts, and Malvern Collegiate Institute, Canada’s CBC reported.

“These are being treated as hate-motivated and our Hate Crime Unit is fully engaged,” Li told the broadcaster on Wednesday. “Due to the similarities in each incident, investigators are exploring whether they are linked.”

TDSB spokesperson Ryan Bird confirmed that all three may have “occurred overnight.”


“We are working with Toronto police to provide any assistance that we can as they continue to investigate these incidents which are harmful and completely unacceptable on or off school property,” he said.

A fourth incident was later reported Friday, according to Toronto’s Global News, at the Regal Road Junior Public School.

On Thursday, Friends of Simon Wiesenthal Center (FSCW) CEO Michael Levitt called on policy makers to take action.

“Toronto’s Jewish community continues to be targeted with antisemitism, continuing the disturbing rise in Jew-hated that was recorded in 2021 in our city and across Canada,” Levitt said. “Sadly, Toronto schools have become the epicenter of this age-old hatred.”

(full article online)









						Toronto Police Investigating After Three High Schools Hit by Antisemitic Vandalism
					

The Toronto District School Board building in Ontario. Photo: PFHLai/Wikimedia Commons Toronto police are investigating three incidents of antisemitic graffiti …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tying into the “brother war” idea is a narrative that the war is a Jewish conspiracy to harm white Europeans, involving both Putin and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.

“It’s the idea that since President Zelensky’s Jewish… the conspiracy is rising that Putin is being controlled by the Russian oligarchs, who are also Jewish allegedly, and so essentially it’s a Jewish conspiracy to pit these two white nations against each other to kill white people,” Farley said.

(full article online)









						White supremacists condemn Ukraine conflict as a ‘brother war’; some blame Jews
					

Far-right extremists decry killing of white people in war, don't pick a side overall; but the theme of supposed Jewish puppet masters is a recurring one




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## LuckyDuck

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


Man's inhumanity to man:
Armenian Genocide.
Assyrian Genocide.
Greek Genocide.
Cambodian Genocide.
Rwandan Genocide.
Srebrenica Genocide.
There is always some dominant group quite willing to demonize those that appear, behave or worship differently or, occupy land a dominant group wants.  
We are descended from primates/hominids and their primitive drives are imbedded in us.  
Hopefully, over more time, we will move beyond that, but if not, I doubt mankind will survive itself.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hate crimes targeting Jews in New York rose by 400 percent in February, according to new figures released by the New York Police Department on Friday, burying hopes for a let-up in the wave of antisemitism that has struck the city.

The NYPD recorded 56 hate crimes against Jews in Feb. 2022, compared with 11 in the same month the previous year. The attacks on Jews comprised about half of the total number of hate crimes in the city, which also registered nine attacks on Asians, 16 attacks on Black people and three attacks on Muslims.

(full article online)









						New York Police Record Astronomical Rise in Antisemitic Incidents for Second Consecutive Month
					

Antisemitic graffiti daubed outside Miriam, an Israeli-owned restaurant on New York City’s Upper West Side. Photo: The Algemeiner. Hate crimes …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Nadia Abu El Haj is a professor of anthropology at Columbia University's Barnard College. 

In 2002, she published "Facts on the Ground: Archaeological Practice and Territorial Self-Fashioning in Israeli Society." The book is meant to be a discussion of how Israel uses and misuses archaeology for its own political purposes.

But she asserts, in her own voice, something so shocking that it should disqualify her in her own field, in a section of her book that discusses Palestinian looting of Jewish artifacts at archaeological sites - something that is rampant.



> Looting could well be analyzed as a form of resistance to the Israeli state and an archaeological project, understood by many Palestinians, to stand at the very heart of Zionist historical claims to the land. In James Scott's words, looting is perhaps a "weapon of the weak" [1985].


Here we have an anthropologist who is praising Palestinian looting of Jewish heritage - because it is "resistance." 

(James Scott's book, called "Weapons of the Weak," does not talk about looting of archaeological sites, and indeed does not appear to discuss the permanent destruction or loss of any major items. Abu El Haj is twisting his thesis.)

In Palestinian thought, any crime, including murder, is justifiable under the rubric of "resistance," so perhaps this shouldn't be considered too shocking. Yet this is an American-born professor of anthropology at an American university who is openly asserting that destroying Jewish culture is a good thing. (Her father is Palestinian.)

This is today's antisemitism, justified as a "principle."

(As I was researching this, I found an excellent critique of the entire book published here. )










						What kind of an anthropologist would condone looting of Jewish antiquities? A Palestinian one at Columbia.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Illinois local official has condemned the distribution of virulently antisemitic flyers in the town of Glenview on the outskirts of Chicago blaming the Russian invasion of Ukraine on a Jewish conspiracy.

Scott Britton, the Commissioner for Cook County, confirmed on Monday that flyers — which also pinned the COVID-19 pandemic on a “Jewish agenda” — had been placed in numerous driveways in the district.

“I am nauseated that someone took the time, during a deadly global pandemic, to create many multiples of these packages and deliver them to residents of the 14th District,” Britton said in a statement. “I condemn these anonymous letters on every level.”

Britton said he was coordinating with the Glenview Police Department, along with the Cook County Sheriff’s Office, to investigate the flyers. “While I am not Jewish, I stand with Jews locally and everywhere. While I am not Ukrainian, I speak out against the war against them,” Britton said. “Hate has no home here.”
​The flyers in Glenview bore the hallmarks of the so-called “Goyim Defense League” (GDL) — a California-based neo-Nazi group that has carried out a coast-to-coast campaigns during the pandemic involving flyer distribution and demonstrations pushing antisemitic COVID-19 conspiracy theories along with Holocaust denial.

(full article online )









						Illinois Official Condemns Antisemitic Flyers Blaming Russian Invasion of Ukraine on Jewish Conspiracy
					

“GDL” founder Jon Minadeo is seen on the “Goyim TV” channel alongside an antisemitic caricature. Image: Screenshot An Illinois local …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A “Mezuzah Project” at Indiana University (IU) prompted by a series of antisemitic outrages has seen hundreds of Jewish ritual prayer scrolls distributed across the campus in support, a Jewish community leader said.

“I stand with my Jewish friends” say the red mezuzahs, recently posted on the doors of the Indiana Memorial Union, a campus landmark and gathering place for students and faculty, according to a school communication Monday.

“The mezuzah is so significant for college students because when they come to campus, it’s the first time they’re creating a Jewish home, the first time they get to make that choice,” IU Hillel Rabbi Sue Silberberg told News at IU Bloomington. “Unfortunately today, it also carries some risk because of antisemitism, so it’s been really meaningful and important to Jewish students to see the mezuzahs on campus.”

This academic year, IU University has been the sight of several troubling antisemitic incidents. Last semester, six swastikas were graffitied on campus, and during the High Holy Days, at least a dozen mezuzahs were stolen from Jewish students, prompting the creation of the Indiana University Antisemitism Task Force.


Most recently, an anonymous user 2 an antisemitic tirade on GreekRank.com that accused Jewish Greek Life members of being “east coast Jews” with an appetite for “money, greed, and sexually assaulting women.”

Supported by the IU Dean of Students, Bias Response Team, and Office of Residential Programs and Services, the task force includes new training programs on the history of Judaism and antisemitism. To help develop the trainings, IU Hillel offered a resource on Sunday for students to submit an “Antisemitic Experience Testimony.”

Diptanshu Rao, IU junior and president of the Memorial Union Board, which partnered with Hillel for the project, told News at Bloomington that “campus bodies who are in place to represent student interests are not letting antisemitism go unaddressed.”

(full article online)









						‘Hundreds’ of Mezuzahs Placed at Indiana University in Solidarity After String of Antisemitic Incidents
					

Indiana University Bloomington. Photo Credit: MARELBU/ WikiCommons. A “Mezuzah Project” at Indiana University (IU) prompted by a series of antisemitic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Acknowledging a series of incidents reported by Jewish students at the University of Wisconsin, Madison, school administrators denounced antisemitism on Tuesday, pledging to strengthen efforts to combat bias.

“Antisemitism is wrong and it will not be tolerated at UW-Madison,” Vice Chancellor for Student Affairs Lori Reesor and Chief Diversity Officer LaVar Charleston said in a statement. “We are working to support all community members and increasing our educational efforts to prevent bias incidents from happening in the future.”

They revealed that recently, a swastika was carved into a residence hall bathroom stall, antisemitic slurs were yelled at a student, and a community member reported being harassed for “looking Jewish.”

(full article online)









						‘Antisemitism is Wrong,’ Says University of Wisconsin After Three Recent Reports
					

Bascom Hall on the University of Wisconsin-Madison campus. Photo Credit: Richard Hurd / Flickr Acknowledging a series of incidents reported …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism has become endemic on American college campuses. While some administrators have taken decisive actions to protect Jewish students, far too many still do not recognize the threat or do not take it seriously.

In a survey published last year, ACF found that 80% of undergraduates and recent graduates have experienced antisemitism in some form. When Israel is attacked or uniquely scrutinized on campuses, Jewish students often pay the price. According to the Anti-Defamation League, when Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) resolutions arise in student government, antisemitic incidents spike, placing Jews in immediate danger. In many cases, anti-Israel activists co-opt the language of DEI and social justice to bully and harass Jewish students.

Diversity, equity, and inclusion are worthwhile principles. Our institutions should not dismiss them out of hand. But we must make sure these initiatives do not become hijacked for illiberal purposes, and ultimately used as a cudgel against Jewish students. As they administer these programs, campus officials must take into account the unique challenges Jewish students face as a minority community on campus. Alumni stakeholders have a responsibility to keep a watchful eye on DEI — and we must all be part of that effort.

(full article online)









						When ‘Diversity’ Efforts on College Campuses Don’t Protect Jews
					

The McKeldin Mall at the University of Maryland, College Park in Maryland. Photo Credit: Radhika Kshirsagar/Wikimedia Commons. American college campuses …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Vogue uploaded its own Instagram post about Gigi’s decision, which quoted the model’s controversial comparison between Ukrainians and Palestinians.

The magazine removed the comparison hours later, after coming under fire for giving it a greater platform, but it remains in Vogue‘s news article on its website.

“While Gigi is pushing a false political narrative to demonize the world’s only state, Israel is actively negotiating peace between Ukraine and Russia. The appropriation of other people’s pain is truly a new low, come on!” StopAntisemitism.org wrote in response to Vogue‘s post.

(full article online)









						After Outcry, Vogue Removes Gigi Hadid’s Claim That Palestinians ‘Experience the Same’ as Ukrainian War Victims | United with Israel
					

The magazine removed the comparison from its Instagram account, but it remains in Vogue‘s news article on its website.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a written response on Monday, 316 Jewish professors called the letter “an attack on Jewish faculty members and the Jewish community.”

“They portray Mr. Cotler’s defence of Jews as anti-Palestinian racism, thereby perpetuating an antisemitic tradition of accusing Jews who defend themselves as erasing the voices and suppressing the lives of others,” the signatories argued. “They represent this Holocaust Remembrance event as ‘reinforc[ing] anti-Palestinian racism,’ thereby trivializing and demeaning the torment and industrialized murder of Jews in the Holocaust.”

They continued, “Taken in its entirety, their letter is an example of the very antisemitism that Mr. Cotler dismantled in his presentation. Naturally the other Faculty members don’t like being exposed. … Sadly, Jews have had to live with this kind of hostility for centuries.”

FSWC head Michael Levitt called the accusations against Cotler “bizarre and disturbing” on Tuesday.

“Time and time again, it appears Jews are being told what is and isn’t antisemitism and what actions can and cannot be taken to combat this pervasive hatred,” he said. “Clearly, the IHRA definition of antisemitism needs to be endorsed by U of T now more than ever, as Jew-hatred continues to fester on campus. We commend the hundreds of U of T faculty members who have chosen to raise their voices in the face of such ugliness.”

(full article online)









						More Than 300 Jewish University of Toronto Faculty Denounce ‘Attack’ on Antisemitism Envoy Irwin Cotler
					

The Daniel Wilson Quadrangle at the University of Toronto, St. George campus in Toronto, Ontario. Photo: Victoria Heath/Wikimedia Commons. More …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This modern antisemite is telling Jews what our core Jewish values are? 

He's saying that Jews don't really give a damn about Jerusalem and they only want a safe space, which could be in Miami Beach. He's saying that millennia of Jewish longing to return to Zion isn't a core Jewish value. 

And how does he know? His gut tells him!

It gets worse:


> Israel “shouldn’t exist as a Jewish state,” O’Brien told some 20 in-person and 30 virtual attendees at the Wednesday lunch event, before adding “Amnesty takes no political views on any question, including the right of the State of Israel to survive.”
> 
> “The right of the people to self-determination and to be protected is without a doubt something that we believe in, and I personally believe that,” said O’Brien. But “we are opposed to the idea — and this, I think, is an existential part of the debate — that Israel should be preserved as a state for the Jewish people.”



So what exactly does self-determination mean for the Jewish people? Living as "protected dhimmis" under benevolent Muslim rule? Not being allowed to defend yourself from those who want to destroy you and your people?

This is Amnesty's antisemitism in a nutshell - claiming that Jews have the right to a "safe space" but demanding that non-Jews define what the parameters of that space are.

It wasn't that long ago that there were regular terror attacks blowing Jews up in Israel. It wasn't long before that when Arab armies fully intended to utterly destroy Israel and throw the Jews into the sea. Israeli Jews are safe because Jews decided to defend themselves and prioritize the safety of their own people, as every other state does. 

Amnesty wants to take that right away, and wants Jews to return to living as second-class citizens who must beg their non-Jewish leaders to treat them with basic human rights. Amnesty wants the Jews to be oppressed so it can issue sympathetic reports while Jews are being slaughtered. 

That, according to Amnesty, is "human rights."

(full article online)









						Wow: @AmnestyUSA director "goysplains" that American Jews don't really want a Jewish state to exist
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Biggest Group of Christian Broadcasters Adopts IHRA Definition of Antisemitism
					

The exposition floor at the NRB Convention in 2011. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The world’s largest association of Christian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A man wearing a Jewish symbol on his clothes couldn't board a bus in Malmö, Sweden, Expressen reported on Friday, citing a Discrimination Ombudsman (DO) announcement. 


The man was going to take a bus in the city - but was asked to get off the bus by the driver because of the Jewish symbol on his clothes. 


In the report to the DO, the man wrote that he wanted to take bus line number three in Malmö - the ring line that runs around the city.

"The DO wants to know, among other things, what the transport company knows about the incident and what possible measures have been taken or are to be taken in connection with the incident," the report stated.










						Swedish Jewish man denied entry to bus due to Jewish symbol on clothing
					

The man was going to take a bus in the city - but was asked to get off the bus by the driver because of the Jewish symbol on his clothes.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Her Majesty’s Courts and Tribunals Service has informed Campaign Against Antisemitism that it has appointed bailiffs to obtain £10,000 from the disgraced antisemitic aristocrat Pier Portman.

The Hon. Piers Portman, the youngest living son of the 9th Viscount Portman and heir to 110 acres of West End real estate, was sentenced in October 2021 to four months in prison and ordered to pay over £20,000 after being found guilty of calling Gideon Falter, Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Chief Executive, “Jewish scum” in a confrontation at a courthouse in 2018. Mr Portman was denied leave to appeal in December.

When Mr Portman was originally sentenced at Southwark Crown Court, His Honour Judge Gregory Perrins said that Mr Portman has “strongly-held antisemitic beliefs”, and that he had “deliberately targeted Mr Falter because of his role in prosecuting Alison Chabloz.” Ms Chabloz is an antisemite who has been repeatedly imprisoned following work by Campaign Against Antisemitism.

In scathing sentencing remarks, HHJ Perrins told Mr Portman: “You said you’re an honourable British gentleman. You’re anything but.”

HHJ Perrins then imprisoned him for four months, with the possibility of release on licence after two months, and ordered him to pay a £10,000 fine, make an additional £10,000 compensatory payment to the victim, Mr Falter, and pay court costs.

Mr Falter intends to donate the entire £10,000 to Campaign Against Antisemitism when the bailiffs obtain it from Mr Portman.

Mr Portman, 50, was prosecuted after approaching Mr Falter, Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Chief Executive, at Westminster Magistrates’ Court on 14th June 2018 following the sentencing of Alison Chabloz, a notorious Holocaust denier and antisemite. Campaign Against Antisemitism had brought a private prosecution against Ms Chabloz which the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) took over, and which ultimately led to a conviction and landmark legal precedent. Mr Falter had testified against Ms Chabloz, who has since been repeatedly sent to prison over her antisemitic statements, including denying the Holocaust and claiming that Holocaust survivors had invented their suffering for financial gain.









						Bailiffs appointed to obtain £10,000 from antisemitic aristocrat Piers Portman after Courts Service says he failed to pay compensation
					

Her Majesty’s Courts and Tribunals Service has informed Campaign Against Antisemitism that it has appointed bailiffs to obtain £10,000 from the disgraced antisemitic aristocrat Pier Portman. The Hon. Piers Portman, the youngest living son of the 9th Viscount Portman and heir to 110 acres of West...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian family has won a human rights case against the Ottawa school board for not addressing a student’s threatening antisemitic behavior toward their son.

The complaint was filed with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario six years ago by the parents of David Armitage, who was a teenager when the abuse took place, _CBC News_ reported.

According to the decision in the family’s favor released by the tribunal, in 2015 when Armitage was 17-years old, “his educational environment was poisoned by the threats, assaults, and discriminatory conduct of another student (“AB”), including conduct that was antisemitic in nature.”

Armitage was harassed by the other student with racist, violent and pornographic rants, including threats invoking the Holocaust, Nazis and Hitler, despite the fact that he told his classmate he was not Jewish, the tribunal wrote in its decision.

“Although the applicant is not Jewish, he was personally targeted by AB and the antisemitism was a factor in poisoning his educational environment,” the tribunal said.

(full article online)










						Family wins human rights case against Ottawa school board
					

Canadian family wins case against Ottawa school board for not addressing a student’s threatening antisemitic behavior toward their son.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year, anti-vaxxer Dr. Sherry Tenpenny was widely reported to be peddling antisemitic Covid-19 conspiracy theories, which she denied. She did quote Holocaust deniers and post that "the CEOs of the major vaccine manufacturers are Jews," which she said was written by a member of her team.

It will be hard for her to deny her latest post about Jews on Telegram.

Quoting Holocaust-denial Telegram channel EndTimesNewz, she posted:




> Whilst everyone is distracted by the events in (((Ukraine))), the (((WHO))) is ramming through an international treaty on 'pandemic' procedures.
> 
> Same tribe every time 🔯









Practically anywhere you find conspiracy theories, you find antisemitism. 











						Covid-19 conspiracy theorist blames Ukraine invasion on Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Things are getting even worse for Jews in New York City.

In January, the number of hate crimes in the city went up 75% compared to January 2021. However, most of that increase came against Jews - anti-Jewish hate crimes increased 275% in January, from 4 to 15.

February was not only worse, but much worse.

Hate crimes against Jews in New York City skyrocketed 409% compared to the same month in 2021, from 11 to 56. That means that there were nearly four times as many hate crimes against Jews in February compared to January.

How does that compare to the scourge of Islamophobic hate crimes that we hear so much about?

In those two months, there were exactly three hate crimes against Muslims. And 71 against Jews.

(full article online)









						Anti-Jewish hate crimes soaring in NYC
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism in the UK appears to be at a modern record high. The Community Security Trust (CST) is an organisation dedicated to protecting Jewish communities. According to the most recent data it has collected, there were 2,255 antisemitic incidents in the UK in 2021. 

This is the highest number ever collected by the CST in a single year. It represents a 34% increase from 2020 and breaks the previous record of 1,813 incidents set in 2019. The organisation explains this rise, in part, as being a consequence of the Israel-Palestine conflict. The flare-up in hostilities in the Middle East that took place in May 2021 led to a sharp spike in antisemitism here in Britain.

These shocking figures alert us to the current threats facing British Jewish communities. For many, the type of antisemitismmonitored by CST and found online is a modern phenomenon. Evidence of anti-Jewish hatred, though, can be traced back across two millennia. 

This long history means that the study of antisemitism has attracted to date far more historians than data scientists. There is, however, a growing body of statistical work that seeks to measure the nature and extent of current issues so that policies can address them more effectively.

Recent research has mapped the scale of problems in the UK, as well as attitudes towards Jews, sensitivity towards anti-Jewish sentiment and the influence of social media. It shows that what might appear to be new forms of antisemitism are often merely age-old tropes revived.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism: how the internet has revived old anti-Jewish tropes
					

Latest figures show antisemitism in the UK is on the rise, with new expressions of anti-Jewish hatred merely reviving older ones.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a conservative Republican, I'm deeply dismayed at lack of voices from GOP condemning McGeachin - Idaho Capital Sun
					

Idaho Lt. Gov. Janice McGeachin's appearance at AFPAC should disqualify her from running for governor as a Republican, writes Lynn Bradescu.




					idahocapitalsun.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

sserting that the IMA “would betray its intellectual mission” by “normalizing” and “standardizing” cooperation with Israel, the group, which included veteran PLO politician Hanan Ashrawi and Columbia University Professor Joseph Massad, denounced attempts “to present Israel and its regime of settler colonialism and apartheid as a normal state.” But the IMA didn’t fall for this boilerplate anti-Zionist guilt trip, objecting instead to “the virulence in the tone of BDS in the face of an exhibition whose scientific quality has been recognized.”

That anti-Zionism is being stripped of intellectual and moral legitimacy in French circles is a most welcome development. Far from its rosy self-portrait as a human-rights campaign, the pro-Palestinian lobby has been exposed as a practitioner of hate speech and a promoter of violence, glorifying terrorism against Israelis and rationalizing antisemitic outrages that target Diaspora Jews as flowing from legitimate Muslim grievances.

Are there any lessons to be drawn in the United States, where here too, anti-Zionist ideology is manifesting as a threat to the Jewish community’s security? Because the provisions of the First Amendment behoove us to emphasize all speech is protected, we have to redouble our efforts to explain what constitutes hate speech.

The fact that an understanding of anti-Zionism as a hateful ideology has emerged, of all places, in France — which last year excused the murderer of Sarah Halimi, a Jewish woman, from a criminal trial on the grounds of mental illness supposedly caused by his cannabis habit — might lead some to conclude that this is a kind of atonement for the ordeals faced by French Jews over the last 20 years. Even so, if it persuades politicians in other countries to revise their views on anti-Zionism in the same spirit, that will count as meaningful progress.

(full article online)









						French Politicians Call Time on Anti-Zionist Provocation
					

French Interior Minister Gerald Darmanin. Photo: Abacus Press / Reuters. JNS.org – Palestine solidarity activists have found themselves a new …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Within our Lifetime (WOL), a New York City-based anti-Israel group that supports the Palestinian right of return “from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea,” resistance to the “Zionist occupation by any means necessary” and “the abolition of Zionism,” said that it had been banned from Instagram last week, apparently after it posted a collage featuring prominent Palestinian terrorists.

The collage—posted March 8 and featuring terrorist women—was WOL’s idea of celebrating International Women’s Day. Among those depicted in the collage were Rasmea Odeh, who was convicted of two terrorist bombings in 1969, one of which killed two Israeli agriculture students in Jerusalem; and Leila Khaled, part of a Palestinian terror group that hijacked a TWA flight that same year. The ban came the next day.

(full article online)









						Instagram Bans Anti-Israel Group After It Posts Collage Featuring Terrorists
					

Silhouettes of mobile users are seen next to a screen projection of Instagram logo in this picture illustration taken March …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Excerpts of the article are based on Qasha's book, "Zionism distorts the Bible:"




> Father Suhail Qasha emphasized that the concept of Zionism is to work towards the formation of a Jewish community in Palestine, and the Zionist thought stems from the doctrines of the Torah, the laws of the Talmud, and the racist Jewish thought.
> 
> Father Qasha reviewed the relationship of Zionism to Jehovah’s Witnesses, Freemasonry, the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, Christian Zionism, and other organizations, all of which, according to his opinion, are forms and means of a single global Zionist plan “aims to dominate the world and subjugate the Jewish people on whom the Zionist movement imposed itself as a guardian.”
> 
> The Zionist movement is working, secretly and publicly, to destroy other religions, especially Christianity, in order to plunge the world into chaos and moral disintegration in implementation of the Zionist scheme to dominate the world.
> 
> This was manifested mainly in the distortion of the Bible and the issuance of an “Israeli version” of the books of the New Testament that was printed in Jerusalem in 1970. Zionism worked to spread this edition in various churches, organized conferences and supported Christian sects and heresy Zionism aimed at persuading the Christian masses in Europe and America to help the Jews to establish the state of Israel in preparation for the return of the Messiah.
> 
> The distortion and forgery movement culminated in the document acquitting the Jews of the blood of Christ, which was issued by the Ecumenical Council in 1963. Zionism took advantage of this tolerant humanitarian position of the Vatican to employ the vindication in the process of distorting the true Christian faith and encouraging heresies, movements and suspicious churches, especially in the United States of America to employ them in support of the government of Israel and the merging of the Zionist ideology with the expansionist American ideology.
> 
> Zionism first targeted Eastern Christianity because the Antiochene churches are the closest to the spirit of true Christianity, and they are the most capable of confronting the attempts of distortion and forgery carried out by Zionism.
> 
> Moreover, Zionism primarily targets eastern Christians because they are an element of resistance to its Judaization projects. Therefore, Zionism sought and seeks to displace Christians from their east, especially in Iraq, Syria, Palestine and Lebanon, so that the land would be permissible for the expansion of “Israel” and its Judaization of the region in order to build Greater Israel.
> 
> Zionism views Eastern Christianity with hostility and hatred, because the Antiochene Church is authentic and solid in its commitment to its Christian faith. The conflict of Antiochian Christianity with Zionism is an existential struggle because it is a civilizational conflict that extends to its historical roots. It is a struggle between racism and abolition on the one hand, and tolerance and love on the other.
> 
> “Zionism distorts the Bible” is not just a book that exposes the infiltration of Zionist Jews into the Church, and their control at times over centers of Christian education, interpretation of the Bible, and theological guidance through distortion and falsification. This book is not just a scientific text. Rather, it is a cry that Father Suhail Qasha wanted as a small bell with gentle ringing to save the human conscience first and the Christian second because of the Zionist plans of demolition and sabotage policies.



People who pretend that there is a distinction between anti-Zionism and antisemitism cannot possibly explain this. 

(full article online)









						An intellectual antisemitic priest dies in Iraq. He said "Zionists" try to destroy Christianity in their quest for world domination.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada
> Jews have 2/3 of their homeland back and time to force them out of West Bank


In 700 BC Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> In 700 BC Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria.


You may rest your garbage at your earliest convenience.  Who remembers these 2 tribes in history?  Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Kurd and Arab Muslims, European Crusaders, Ottomans?

What part of these Arab tribes is so important to any of these invaders history?


----------



## Sixties Fan

At its national convention, the National Religious Broadcasters—a nonpartisan, international association of Christian communicators—announced that its board of directors adopted the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, with the call to fight antisemitism front and center at the convention’s annual Breakfast Honoring Israel.

The convention was held at the Gaylord Opryland in Nashville from March 7 to March 11.

“Fighting antisemitism is a key issue for believers, and it’s very important that our understanding of the issue reflects cultural realities,” said NRB CEO Troy A. Miller. “An accurate and contemporary definition of antisemitism helps us to recognize and combat this form of hatred wherever it emerges.”

Johnnie Moore, the keynote speaker at the breakfast, said “very often, this breakfast has been a pep rally for Israel.” But this year, she said, there was a need to address “this particular topic at this particular moment.”

Moore is the founder of the KAIROS Company and president of the Congress of Christian Leaders.

She noted that “we are seeing all over the world, including in the U.S., a resurgent antisemitism that we have not seen in generations.”

Moore, who grew up in South Carolina and said he did not know anyone Jewish until he was an adult, said it’s not ideal for someone to love Israel yet have no Jewish friends. He emphasized how Christians need to know their Jewish neighbors and do so “with no other agenda than friendship,” a phrase he would repeat later in his remarks.

While mainstream pro-Israel groups maintain a non-proselytizing stance, Moore’s charge was particularly notable at NRB, where the Expo room included a couple of exhibitors promoting the “messianic” movement, and others that had materials on how to witness to the Jewish community.

(full article online)









						Christian Media Joins Fight Against Antisemitism | United with Israel
					

Christian media moves to adopt IHRA's working definition of antisemitism and educate audiences about contemporary forms of Jew-hatred.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1967, Soviet Ambassador Nikolai Fedorenko at the United Nations described Israel’s military operations as examples of “fascist aggression.” During the Yom Kippur War of 1973, his successor, Jakob Malik compared Israel’s response to the Arab state attack to Nazi aggression during World War II in Europe.[4] The Israeli as Nazi canard spread to the radical left around the world. On the West German far left, it served to justify terrorist attacks against Israelis as a form of revolutionary anti-fascism. Such falsehoods about Israeli democracy played a role in Islamist and radical leftist attacks on Israel.[5]

This reversal and transformation of the meaning of antifascism from what it meant during the years before and during World War II and the Holocaust was consequential. It lent apparent legitimacy to what were, in fact, antisemitic and false conspiracy theories about the policies of Israel. Sadly, the Soviet Union achieved great success with its “Israeli as Nazi” propaganda. Associating attacks on the Jewish state with the language of antifascism comprised a crucial chapter in the reemergence and renewed respectability of antisemitism in the international radical left during the Cold War. So, it is not at all surprising that Putin, whose roots lie in the Soviet era KGB intelligence services, denounced Ukraine as a state of Nazis and fascists.

(full article online)









						Putin’s Continuities: From ‘Israelis as Nazis’ to ‘Denazifying’ Ukraine
					

From the blog of Jeffrey Herf at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_In his March 13, 2022 column in the Qatari state daily _Al-Watan_, Palestinian journalist Samir Al-Barghouti wrote that the real reason for the Russian invasion of Ukraine is President Putin's desire to prevent the Jews from establishing a presence on Russia's border. The column states that Jews have begun migrating to Ukraine with the intention of turning it into a place sacred to them, and that Putin, who is aware of the "danger" represented by the Jewish nation, went to war in order to prevent the Jews from harming Russia. Rife with antisemitic allegations and historical errors, the column goes on to blame the Jews for a series of historic events, including the assassination of American presidents Lincoln and Kennedy and of Russian Czar Nicholas II, financing the Soviet leaders Stalin and Lenin, planning the attack on the World Trade Center, stealing the gold of Chinese emperors, toppling the Ottoman caliphate and "selling the Middle East to the West for the lowest possible price," among other things.   _

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Article In Qatari State Daily: Putin Invaded Ukraine To Stop The Corrupt Jews From Establishing A Presence There
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Algerie Presse Service found an anti-Israel Moroccan who is foaming at the mouth over the first Royal Air Maroc flight to Tel Aviv.




> The Makhzen system [Morocco] has raised the pace of normalization with the Zionist entity, in a "hysterical" manner, to include almost all sectors in a short time, including the air transport sector, where, on Sunday, the first direct flight between Morocco and the Zionist entity was launched, despite warnings of human rights organizations, and opponents of normalization, against normalization of tourism, which they considered as a "new colonization of the kingdom."
> 
> The head of the Moroccan Commission for the Support of Nation's Issues, Abdel Samad Fathi, warned ... that the opening of a direct air line between the Zionist entity and Morocco aims to "enable the Zionists to invade Morocco through the tourism gate, and this is after the doors became open for the hordes of occupying settlers, to enter the homeland."
> 
> He highlighted in this context that the opening of direct air routes between Morocco and the occupying entity also aims to “quadruple the number of Zionist visitors compared to before the fateful agreement, and to achieve 200,000 Zionist invaders annually, with the participation of the Zionist entity airline, which will make four weekly flights between the Zionist entity and Morocco."
> 
> The Moroccan human rights defender condemned the opening of this direct route, which falls under the "treason, normalized crime, and moral fallibility", for various reasons, including that "it is a welcome for killers and criminals, and a reward for those who emigrated from Morocco to engage in a Zionist project, occupy Arab land and kill and displace its Muslim people. "
> 
> And the same speaker stressed that if tourism normalization is “treason and a crime”, it is also not without risks for Morocco on several levels, including “weakening the people’s immunity from the Zionism virus, which paves the way for the intellectual and emotional penetration of the Zionist project for the Moroccan people.”
> 
> Besides, tourism normalization, according to him, “facilitates the process of espionage and recruitment for the benefit of the Zionist entity against the interest of the homeland and the nation, with the Palestinian cause at its heart, and contributes to spreading corruption by encouraging sex tourism, as well as contributing to supporting and strengthening normalization lobbies in our country and making them implement tools for its subversive projects.”
> 
> According to the head of the Moroccan Commission for the Support of the Nation, the danger of tourism normalization also lies in “facilitating the process of implementing Zionist plans, because it is an enemy and owner of a racist expansion project,” stressing that “it is an illusion to think that the presence of the Zionists in Morocco will be limited to recreation.”


Now read the first paragraph again and decide who is "hysterical."











						"Hordes of Zionist settlers will bring corruption, sex tourism, and espionage to Morocco"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The headline is culled from the op-ed’s opening paragraph:



> What starts with “P” ends with “E” and is too terrifying a word for many people to so much as mention? “Palestine”, of course! Simply uttering the P-word in a vaguely sympathetic way can be enough to elicit bad faith accusations of antisemitism. The topic has become so loaded that some people seemingly prefer to pretend Palestine and Palestinians don’t exist and just ignore the issue altogether. _Nothing makes liberals abandon their progressive values, or their courage, like someone mentioning Palestine_.


First, the suggestion that Jews use the word “antisemitism” in bad faith whenever anyone expresses sympathy for the Palestinians is a smear straight out of the Corbynista playbook.  In fact, page 28 of the Equality and Human Rights Commission’s report on antisemitism in the Labour Party denounced as racist that very tactic – used by former London Mayor Ken Livingstone and others – of discrediting Jewish complaints of antisemitism by alleging they are merely cynical attempts to stifle criticism of Israel.

Also, it’s absurd for Mahdawi to claim – on the pages of the Guardian no less, the global English-language home of pro-Palestinian journalism – that the issue of Palestinian rights is ignored.  The issue of Palestine in fact garners a disproportionate amount of attention in the media, at international bodies like the UN, and “human rights” NGOs.

The final sentence of the paragraph rests upon the lie that support for the Jewish state – the most progressive state in the Middle East by far – is somehow inconsistent with liberal values. In fact, however one views the nature of the conflict, it is the Palestinians who embrace illiberalism.  This is the case by virtue of their leadership’s undemocratic, authoritarian rule in both Gaza and the West Bank, as well as public opinion polls on the attitudes of ordinary Palestinians.

In fact, if journalists were to take Palestinian views and decisions seriously, their readers would see that they are far more ‘right-wing’ (as the term is generally used by the Guardian) than Israelis on matters ranging from _patriarchy_, LGBT issues, support for violence and attitudes towards religious minorities. Polls from Pew Global and Anti-Defamation League reveal the following:


40% of Palestinians think suicide bombing is sometimes justified (the highest rate of any population in the world).
89% of Palestinians think homosexuality is immoral.
89% of Palestinians favor the imposition of sharia law into their society.
45% of Palestinians think honour killings are sometimes justifiable.
93% of Palestinians hold antisemitic views (the highest rate of any population in the world).

(full article online)









						Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi: liberal, except on antisemitism?
					

The headline of an op-ed by Guardian columnist, and feminist activist, Arwa Mahdawi ("Nothing makes liberals abandon their values, or their courage, like menti




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The omnibus bill dedicates money to strengthen normalization agreements with Israel and to counter antisemitism. At exactly the same time, it funds the council’s new multimillion-dollar venture to deny normalization and promote antisemitism. 

On one hand, the omnibus bill requires reporting on “the prosecution of citizens or residents of Arab countries for … engaging Israeli citizens in any way.” On the other, it funds a U.N. endeavor to criminalize and ban engaging Israeli citizens and businesses, based on slanderous charges of “systematic discrimination and repression based on racial or religious identity.” 

The omnibus bill includes new money to enhance security for the protection of nonprofit groups such as synagogues, yet it simultaneously funds a machine to inflame xenophobic hatred of Jews everywhere under the guise of mere criticism of Israel. 

In a holdover from prior years, the omnibus bill says money for the Human Rights Council itself is dependent on the secretary of state determining and reporting that the council is “taking significant steps to remove Israel as a permanent agenda item and ensure integrity in the election of members to such Council.” 

In practice, however, this requirement is ignored. The council has only 10 permanent agenda items. One is dedicated solely to condemning Israel, and the council has never taken any significant steps toward removing it. Nor will it because the U.S. and its allies don’t have the votes in the U.N. club to prevail. Russia, China, Cuba, Libya, Somalia, and Venezuela, all exemplars of human rights, are laughing all the way to the bank.

(full article online)









						Senate must block omnibus funding for UN antisemitism
					

In 2021, the United Nations Human Rights Council, the U.N.’s top human rights body, created an unprecedented permanent Commission of Inquiry designed to target Israel, applying double standards to the Jewish state and questioning its place in the family of nations. The U.N. General Assembly decided…




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At least two hundred institutions in 2021 endorsed the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, according to a study released Tuesday.

First adopted in 2005 by the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe, the IHRA definition states that “antisemitism is a certain perception of Jews, which may be expressed as hatred toward Jews,” and includes a list of illustrative examples ranging from Holocaust denial to the rejection of the Jewish people’s right to self-determination.

In 2021, Australia, Estonia, Guatemala, Poland, South Korea and Switzerland adopted the definition, with the Philippines’ Feb. 2022 decision bringing the total of country endorsements to 37. At least 60 colleges and universities did the same in 2021, as well 39 non-federal governments and 96 NGOs and other groups.

The IHRA standard has become a “barometer in the global fight against Jew-hatred, serving as a comprehensive and well-known tool to monitor, measure and ultimately combat contemporary manifestations of this age-old societal scourge,” said the report, which was commissioned by the Combat Antisemitism Movement (CAM) and the Kantor Center for the Study of Contemporary European Jewry at Tel Aviv University.

(full article online)









						IHRA Antisemitism Definition Sees ‘Widespread Consensus’ With 200 New Adoptions: Study
					

Part of an exhibit on the Holocaust supported by the International Holocaust Remembrance Association. Photo: courtesy of IHRA. At least …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

He makes them sound like they are different from other people, that they ignore laws. Kind of like how today's self-appointed arbiters of morality falsely say that Israel is violating international law when defending itself.

He implies that these different people could conspire against the Kingdom.

Compare Haman's accusations against the Jews with this description in an 1826 newspaper (it was published in America but appears to have been republished from elsewhere, perhaps England.)





The king's courtiers are essentially the media of the day. They see something happening and - pretending to be only interested in transparency - try to stir things up so they have something to talk about and feel important. They tell Haman - at the equivalent of a press conference - hey, check out that Jew who is not bowing to you! What are you going to do about it?

Haman didn't notice it himself. He's the Grand Vizier, after all. But he cannot ignore an affront to his honor once it is pointed out. People will make fun of him. And, then as now, honor is supreme.

But Haman, like all antisemites in history, generalizes one Jew to the entire nation. He must wipe them all out. It is an obsession. 

Haman knows how irrational it is. So when he presents his plan to the King, he cannot possibly say he hates Jews because of one Jew who doesn't bow. He needs to find an excuse where getting rid of the entire Jewish nation is the moral thing to do. It has no right to exist.  And that bogus reason is treated as if it is truth, even though the actual hatred always precedes the justification given afterwards. 


Haman makes up lies about the Jewish people.  The king really doesn't care that much about Jewish lives. If Haman says there's smoke, there must be fire, and it is not worth the time to find out if there is another side to the story. After all, Haman is a respected member of the human rights community  - he wouldn't lie. 

And Jews cannot rely on others to protect them.

But Haman wants to make sure that the king is on his side, so he literally tries to bribe him. The king might not take the bribe but he is honored at the offer. Just as today's antisemites are honored as brave souls who speak truth to power - once they join that side, they cannot change their mind no matter what the facts are. They are tied to their original opinions and they are lauded for it. 

Notice that Mordechai realizes the psychological power of the bribe offer as well in the next chapter.

Nothing changes.

(full article online)









						Everything you need to know about antisemitism you can learn in the Book of Esther
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslims in Northern Iraq Wave Israeli Flag Following Iranian Attack in the Area
					

This is definitely not what Iran had in mind.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On March 9, 2022, France’s Minister of Interior Gérald Darmanin announced  the dissolution of Collectif Palestine Vaincra (CPV), an anti-Zionist group linked to the EU-designated Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terror group. According to Darmanin, the group “calls for hatred, violence and discrimination.” The following day, CPV’s Twitter, Facebook, and Instagram accounts were deleted.

The governmental decree, signed by President Emmanuel Macron, Prime Minister Jean Castex, and Darmanin, formally declares the dissolution of CPV. It referenced clauses 6 and 7 of Article L. 212-1 of the Internal Security Code, which permits dissolving groups that:


Provoke discrimination, hatred or violence towards people because of their ethnicity, nationality, race, or religion, and/or are found to propagate ideas or theories which justify or encourage such discrimination, hatred or violence (clause 6).
Engage in acts that provoke terrorism (clause7).

(full article online)









						France dissolves anti-Zionist and PFLP-linked Collectif Palestine Vaincra - Main points of the dissolution decree » ngomonitor
					

On March 9, 2022, France’s Minister of Interior Gérald Darmanin announced the dissolution of Collectif Palestine Vaincra (CPV), an anti-Zionist group linked to the EU-designated Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terror group.




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

These obsessive attacks weave antisemitism into anti-Zionism, as the Jewish state becomes the despised, scapegoated collective Jew, the all-purpose lightning rod attracting so many different bolts of hatred. These smears prove that Jews can be guilty of Jew-hatred when they collaborate in the Jew-haters’ dirty work. They prove how plastic Jew-hating Zionophobia is, as the haters keep adapting it to changing headlines. And they prove Natan Sharansky’s analysis that demonizing and delegitimizing Israel, holding it to double standards, sinks from criticizing Israel into traditional cesspools of Jew-hatred.

TO COMBAT this anti-Jewish obsession, three-dozen countries and dozens of universities approved the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of antisemitism as “a certain perception of Jews, which may be expressed as hatred toward Jews.”


Two of the examples the IHRA definition offers – to help people criticize Israel and Jews without crossing redlines – are relevant to the latest onslaught: rhetoric “calling for, aiding, or justifying the killing or harming of Jews” and making “mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews,” in the spirit of “classic antisemitism.”


Nevertheless, now, when the attacks are so brazen, if you resist this gob of Zionophobic lies, you risk being accused of Islamophobia.


This January, human rights activist and former Canadian justice minister Prof. Irwin Cotler marked International Holocaust Remembrance Day at the University of Toronto’s Temerty Faculty of Medicine.


Although Cotler echoed the IHRA statement that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic,” 45 academics secretly protested. They claimed that by endorsing the IHRA definition, Cotler “reinforced anti-Palestinian racism.” Moreover, because U of T did not embrace the IHRA definition, these professo-tyrants objected that Cotler reopened the debate.

(full article online)









						Why anti-Zionists lie and exaggerate about Israel - opinion
					

Anti-Zionists twist facts and use antisemitism to make Israel look bad.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Perfect example as to why Israel needed to be reconstructed on its homeland )

In reaction to the infamous 1840 Damascus blood libel, at least two British newspapers published an antisemitic article that pretends to confirm that Jews indeed have many rituals involving murdering Christians and consuming Christian blood. 

The Cheltenham Chronicle and Gloucestershire Advertiser (July 2) and The Northern Liberator (July 4) both published, without comment, a lengthy antisemitic blood libel as if it was simple truth. (The Liberator claimed the text came from The Times of London. but I could not find that anywhere.)

The specific accusations of that essay don't only concentrate on the Passover blood libel. According to this account, every Jewish holiday and event is dedicated somehow to consuming Christian blood, from the eve of Tisha B'Av to the day of one's marriage and one's death. 

It is the most lurid description of the blood libel I have ever seen. 

Here is what it says about Purim:

-----
Most newspapers at the time were sympathetic to the Jews suffering from persecution in Damascus because of the blood libel, but these two (at least) incited hate against Jews.

(full article online)









						1840 British newspapers: Hamantashen were made with Christian blood, with three sides to ridicule the Trinity
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> While this book purports to be an examination of the European Left and the Jewish Question, it is much more about France and Italy with a brief peek-in by the German and Spanish Lefts. The folly of Brexit seems to mean in this instance the geographical disappearance of the United Kingdom from the European continent — for there is no essay or reference in this work to the travails of the British Left and its attitude towards Jews.
> 
> The publisher, Palgrave Macmillan, has also allowed through a very poor translation into English of the essays and permitted some strange editing. The scholars who have contributed to this excellent work deserve better. Despite this, the essays are deeply interesting and shed new light on the continuing and tortuous relationship between the European Left and the Jews.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Review | The European Left and the Jewish Question 1848-1993: Between Zionism and Antisemitism
> 
> 
> While many look to the rise of both Bolshevik Russia and Nazi Germany to understand the Left's evolution on the Jewish question, one period of time that is often overlooked is that of fin de siècle F...
> 
> 
> 
> fathomjournal.org


This is crap. Hitler wasn't left.... And Arabs are semites. It's a language group not a race


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> These obsessive attacks weave antisemitism into anti-Zionism, as the Jewish state becomes the despised, scapegoated collective Jew, the all-purpose lightning rod attracting so many different bolts of hatred. These smears prove that Jews can be guilty of Jew-hatred when they collaborate in the Jew-haters’ dirty work. They prove how plastic Jew-hating Zionophobia is, as the haters keep adapting it to changing headlines. And they prove Natan Sharansky’s analysis that demonizing and delegitimizing Israel, holding it to double standards, sinks from criticizing Israel into traditional cesspools of Jew-hatred.
> 
> TO COMBAT this anti-Jewish obsession, three-dozen countries and dozens of universities approved the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of antisemitism as “a certain perception of Jews, which may be expressed as hatred toward Jews.”
> 
> 
> Two of the examples the IHRA definition offers – to help people criticize Israel and Jews without crossing redlines – are relevant to the latest onslaught: rhetoric “calling for, aiding, or justifying the killing or harming of Jews” and making “mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews,” in the spirit of “classic antisemitism.”
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, now, when the attacks are so brazen, if you resist this gob of Zionophobic lies, you risk being accused of Islamophobia.
> 
> 
> This January, human rights activist and former Canadian justice minister Prof. Irwin Cotler marked International Holocaust Remembrance Day at the University of Toronto’s Temerty Faculty of Medicine.
> 
> 
> Although Cotler echoed the IHRA statement that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic,” 45 academics secretly protested. They claimed that by endorsing the IHRA definition, Cotler “reinforced anti-Palestinian racism.” Moreover, because U of T did not embrace the IHRA definition, these professo-tyrants objected that Cotler reopened the debate.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why anti-Zionists lie and exaggerate about Israel - opinion
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionists twist facts and use antisemitism to make Israel look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Nobody hates Jews even if your identity depends on that narrative.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( What nice Christians, oops !!!   Muslims, are saying about the Russian/ Ukraine war )

A South African member of parliament who is also the grandson of Nelson Mandela, the country’s iconic leader in the struggle against apartheid during the late 20th century, is making headlines for a bombastic speech in which he branded Ukraine’s leaders as “neo-Nazis” who are allied with “apartheid Israel’s dogs of war.”

Nkosi Zwelivelile “Mandla” Mandela, a convert to Islam who is one of South Africa’s most outspoken anti-Zionist activists, was speaking at a session of the Pan African Palestinian Solidarity Network in the Senegalese capital Dakar last weekend, where he began by greeting “the global BDS family” — a reference to the cluster of pro-Palestinian organizations pushing for a comprehensive boycott of Israel.

Omitting the basic fact that Russia — a country that went entirely unmentioned — invaded Ukraine on Feb. 24, Mandela went on to blame the war on Israel and the western alliance.

“The global military industrial complex that beat the drums of war in Ukraine feeds an agenda of which they are the sole beneficiaries. Behind them lies the ruins of Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq. They are joined in this disgraceful endeavor by neo-Nazis in Ukraine, the apartheid Israel dogs of war and those in NATO intent on advancing cold war politics,” Mandela stated.

(full article online)









						Nelson Mandela’s Grandson Blames Russian Invasion on ‘Ukraine Neo-Nazis’ and ‘Apartheid Israel Dogs of War’
					

Nkosi Zwelivelile “Mandla” Mandela, grandson of the late South African President Nelson Mandela. Photo: Screenshot. A South African member of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> ( What nice Christians, oops !!!   Muslims, are saying about the Russian/ Ukraine war )
> 
> A South African member of parliament who is also the grandson of Nelson Mandela, the country’s iconic leader in the struggle against apartheid during the late 20th century, is making headlines for a bombastic speech in which he branded Ukraine’s leaders as “neo-Nazis” who are allied with “apartheid Israel’s dogs of war.”
> 
> Nkosi Zwelivelile “Mandla” Mandela, a convert to Islam who is one of South Africa’s most outspoken anti-Zionist activists, was speaking at a session of the Pan African Palestinian Solidarity Network in the Senegalese capital Dakar last weekend, where he began by greeting “the global BDS family” — a reference to the cluster of pro-Palestinian organizations pushing for a comprehensive boycott of Israel.
> 
> Omitting the basic fact that Russia — a country that went entirely unmentioned — invaded Ukraine on Feb. 24, Mandela went on to blame the war on Israel and the western alliance.
> 
> “The global military industrial complex that beat the drums of war in Ukraine feeds an agenda of which they are the sole beneficiaries. Behind them lies the ruins of Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq. They are joined in this disgraceful endeavor by neo-Nazis in Ukraine, the apartheid Israel dogs of war and those in NATO intent on advancing cold war politics,” Mandela stated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela’s Grandson Blames Russian Invasion on ‘Ukraine Neo-Nazis’ and ‘Apartheid Israel Dogs of War’
> 
> 
> Nkosi Zwelivelile “Mandla” Mandela, grandson of the late South African President Nelson Mandela. Photo: Screenshot. A South African member of …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


He's a jerk.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The researchers determined that schools with “five or more faculty who had expressed support for academic BDS prior to May 2021” were more than seven times more likely to have academic departments that released or endorsed anti-Zionist statements. They were also 5.6 times “more likely to have a student government that issued an anti-Zionist statement,” and 3.6 times more likely to witness “acts targeting Jewish and pro-Israel students for harm.”

Last May, for example, visibly Jewish students at Rutgers University were verbally assaulted and reported having their car tires slashed. At University of California-Santa Cruz, Zionist students and faculty received antisemitic messages during a student government Zoom meeting on a resolution condemning Israel, including “f**k all jews they belong in the oven” and “u filthy k*ke HEIL HITLER BURN ALL JEWS.”

AMCHA also found, based on a series of regression analyses, an “extremely strong correlation between the number of faculty academic boycotters” on campus before the May conflict, and a surge of new faculty endorsers during the fighting, suggesting faculty boycotters were “successfully influencing their colleagues” to target Israel.

During the conflict, 160 academic departments at more than 120 colleges and universities issued anti-Zionist statements, with each falling within the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s definition of antisemitism, which has been adopted by more than 800 governmental and non-governmental organizations worldwide.

(full article online)









						Anti-Zionist Faculty Fueling Campus Antisemitism, Report Finds
					

Illustrative photo of a university classroom. Faculty support for the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel is strongly …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The researchers determined that schools with “five or more faculty who had expressed support for academic BDS prior to May 2021” were more than seven times more likely to have academic departments that released or endorsed anti-Zionist statements. They were also 5.6 times “more likely to have a student government that issued an anti-Zionist statement,” and 3.6 times more likely to witness “acts targeting Jewish and pro-Israel students for harm.”
> 
> Last May, for example, visibly Jewish students at Rutgers University were verbally assaulted and reported having their car tires slashed. At University of California-Santa Cruz, Zionist students and faculty received antisemitic messages during a student government Zoom meeting on a resolution condemning Israel, including “f**k all jews they belong in the oven” and “u filthy k*ke HEIL HITLER BURN ALL JEWS.”
> 
> AMCHA also found, based on a series of regression analyses, an “extremely strong correlation between the number of faculty academic boycotters” on campus before the May conflict, and a surge of new faculty endorsers during the fighting, suggesting faculty boycotters were “successfully influencing their colleagues” to target Israel.
> 
> During the conflict, 160 academic departments at more than 120 colleges and universities issued anti-Zionist statements, with each falling within the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s definition of antisemitism, which has been adopted by more than 800 governmental and non-governmental organizations worldwide.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionist Faculty Fueling Campus Antisemitism, Report Finds
> 
> 
> Illustrative photo of a university classroom. Faculty support for the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel is strongly …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Have you ever wondered why? Maybe it's time for some introspection and soul searching.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has harmed the region and the Palestinian cause.​
(full article online)









						Opinion | Arabs Against Boycotting Israel
					

It has harmed the region and the Palestinian cause.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycotting Israel is a failure, and has only helped that country while damaging Arab nations that have long shunned the Jewish state, according to a small new group of liberal-minded Arab thinkers from across the Middle East who are pushing to engage with Israel on the theory that it would aid their societies and further the Palestinian cause.

The group has brought together Arab journalists, artists, politicians, diplomats, Quranic scholars and others who share a view that isolating and demonizing Israel has cost Arab nations billions in trade. They say it has also undercut Palestinian efforts to build institutions for a future state, and torn at the Arab social fabric, as rival ethnic, religious and national leaders increasingly apply tactics that were first tested against Israel.

“Arabs are the boycott’s first — and only — victims,” Eglal Gheita, an Egyptian-British lawyer, declared at an inaugural gathering this week in London.

Calling itself the Arab Council for Regional Integration, the group does not purport to be broadly representative of Arab public opinion. Its members espouse a viewpoint that is, to put it mildly, politically incorrect in their home countries: Some have already been ostracized for advocating engagement with Israel and others said they feared retribution when they return.

(full article online)









						Arab Thinkers Call to Abandon Boycotts and Engage With Israel (Published 2019)
					

It’s a viewpoint that is, to put it mildly, politically incorrect in their home countries, but members of a new Arab council say ostracizing Israel simply doesn’t work.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How will Israel survive if it cannot protect itself against terrorist enclaves located as close as Bethesda, Md., is to D.C.? That, alas, seems to be of scant concern to its most ardent critics. The BDS movement demands a “right of return” to Israel for 7.25 million descendants of Palestinian refugees, which would mean that Israel (which has 6.8 million Jews) would cease to be a Jewish-majority state. 

Anti-Israel activists should ask themselves why they’re fine with at least 45 Muslim-majority states in the world — including notorious human rights violators such as Iran, Saudi Arabia and Syria — but they refuse to accept the lone Jewish state?

They should also ask themselves why they are more exercised by human rights violations committed by Israel, a liberal democracy, than by dictatorships that commit far more heinous offenses. If any country is guilty of apartheid, it is China, which is carrying out crimes against humanity in both Xinjiang and Tibet. Its actions against the Muslim Uyghurs have even been described as genocide. In both regions, Beijing is trying to erase an entire culture and religion. By contrast, Israel allows freedom of religion for all.

Yet there is no BDS movement targeting China. Sally Rooney doesn’t want her new novel published in Israel, but her bestseller “Normal People” was published in China by a publishing house with close links to the tyrannical Communist regime. That bespeaks an inexcusable double standard.

I hesitate to hurl accusations of “antisemitism,” and I freely admit that it is fair to criticize Israeli actions (I do so myself). But there is no denying that BDS supporters display a strange, selective animus against the Jewish state. They should do some soul-searching about why they are more anti-Israel than many Arab states.

(full article online)



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/10/18/sally-rooney-israel-china-double-standard/


----------



## Sixties Fan

This boycott, too, has since begun to fade, as a rising tide of Arab youth seek to engage their Israeli neighbors. But now a fourth iteration of the boycott has emerged, this time driven largely by foreigners. The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement brings together Islamist, far-left, and hardline Palestinian elites—primarily in Europe and the Americas—in a campaign to drive a cultural and economic wedge between Israelis and their global partners.

The history of boycotts against Israel is marked by several consistent patterns. First, boycotts have not only failed to defeat Israel and its people; they have actually spurred innovation, invigorating Israeli economy and society. At the same time, boycotts have harmed Arab societies and economies, and the techniques used in these boycotts have spread to other conflicts _within _Arab societies, hardening sectarian attitudes and increasing intra-communal divisions, thereby contributed to the disintegration of fractured nation-states including Yemen, Iraq, Libya, and Syria. Furthermore, the boycotts have effectively isolated Palestinians within the West Bank and Gaza from the region: While hardline “resistance” factions have enjoyed support from numerous external powers, the Palestinians working to build institutions for a future state could hardly find Arab partners. Nor could they work hand in hand with Israelis in engaging the region—a role which would have empowered them economically. 

To rebuild and revitalize the region, we must break with this tragic history: We must overcome the boycott, for the benefit of all, moving from a mindset of segregation to a policy of integration. The following study traces the impact of all four phases of the boycott on Israelis and on Arabs. It then outlines a project to transition to a “post-boycott region,” in which the benefits of partnership overcome the folly of exclusion.

(full article online)









						How the BDS Movement Harms Arab Interests - The American Interest
					

Successive boycotts of Israel and its people have done incalculable harm to Arab countries. It’s time to move forward to a post-boycott region.




					www.the-american-interest.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Claim: Israel Is a Zionist Project*

Referring to a “Zionist project” and accusing the Jewish state of creating propaganda to manipulate the US education system embodies antisemitic tropes. The problematic notion that Jews are manipulators has been used to justify ethnic cleansing and genocide for centuries.

It is not a coincidence that SJP uses this rhetoric. The foundation of modern arguments against Jewish self-determination finds their origins in the Soviet Union, where antisemitism was rampant. Stalin had a long history of pushing anti-Jewish conspiracies within the USSR, even launching a “Jewish Doctors’ Plot” that accused Jewish doctors of conspiring to murder Soviet officials. The USSR continued to push its anti-Israel and anti-Jewish agenda after Stalin’s death, eventually using its power to make the Jewish state a pariah by labeling Zionism (Jewish self-determination) as racism, shaping the rhetoric we see today.

*Claim: Israeli Jews are European Settlers*

The SJP Instagram post also broadly categorizes Israelis as “European Jewish settlers,” and conveniently neglects that Jewish immigration to Israel did not involve stealing land but rather legally purchasing it. Many of course also came after the Holocaust, when no one else would give them refuge. The Nazis certainly didn’t see them as European.

SJP also fails to mention that over half of Israel’s Jewish population are not “White Europeans,” but come from the Middle East and North Africa. 

They also ignore the million Jewish refugees from Arab lands who were forced to move to Israel after being expelled from their home countries.

This is unlikely to be an oversight. SJP’s rhetoric excludes the experiences of Jews who have suffered in Middle Eastern and North African countries that ethnically cleansed them.

Addressing the persecution of Jews in Europe and the Middle East would also put the facts at odds with their political ideology, which deceitfully classifies Jews as white colonizers.

*Claim: Pinkwashing*

SJP claims, “Israel uses a propaganda technique calling ‘pinkwashing’ which exploits queer rights to hide its occupation and apartheid behind an image of progressiveness.”

Pinkwashing is the unsubstantiated and completely fabricated notion that the Jewish state only supports LGBTQ+ rights for purposes of propaganda. Their statement is also seemingly blind to the Palestinian Authority and Hamas’s strict opposition to LGBTQ+ rights.

The Palestinian Authority and Hamas are both extremely repressive governments that are fundamentally opposed to LGBTQ+ rights. In 2019, the Palestinian Authority police cracked down on LGBTQ+ activism and banned Al Qaws, a Palestinian group that advocates for LGBTQ+ rights in the West Bank. The situation is far worse in Gaza, where same-sex relationships are legally punishable by prison, and being outed can mean life and death.

Most of all, SJP’s statement is the ultimate show of SJP’s moral hypocrisy and misrepresentation of values: SJP has a history of responding to criticism from Jewish organizations with accusations of censorship; now, they are calling for a monopoly on free speech.

That’s no surprise, however, because the only way that SJP can win its argument is by distorting and suppressing the facts.

UChicago has and continues to offer a number of divisive anti-Israel courses. Still, SJP would rather limit students to a single perspective that only touches on one aspect of a culturally rich and innovative country.

Ultimately, SJP’s statement speaks to a rather frantic sense of desperation embodied by the anti-Israel movement. These fringe groups seek to monopolize discourse on Israel because they realize all too well that the truth will win out. People around the world are waking up to the fact that Israel is here to stay. Arab countries have signed historic normalization agreements with Israel. It is more apparent than ever that the Jewish story is one of resilience, and that Israel will continue to thrive for generations to come.


(full article online)









						Students for Justice in Palestine Assaults Academic Freedom
					

An SJP demonstration at Hunter College. Photo: StandWithUs/screenshot. Last month, Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) at the University of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rupol2000

I have always wondered why the original Germans should not like the Jews. They lived side by side with the Prussians, had an identical culture, the religion that the Goths spread across Europe was half Jewish, the Ashkenazi language is Germanic, they Germanic in appearance, they loved to trade just like the Germans, in Hebrew the word Ashkenazi means Germans. By all indications, this is a Germanic tribe.

Catherine 2, who is considered a German, settled them in Ukraine and many of them were at court. Many were given estates.

Where did the opinion come from that Ashkenazim are not Germans?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rupol2000 said:


> I have always wondered why the original Germans should not like the Jews. They lived side by side with the Prussians, had an identical culture, the religion that the Goths spread across Europe was half Jewish, the Ashkenazi language is Germanic, they Germanic in appearance, they loved to trade just like the Germans, in Hebrew the word Ashkenazi means Germans. By all indications, this is a Germanic tribe.
> 
> Catherine 2, who is considered a German, settled them in Ukraine and many of them were at court. Many were given estates.
> 
> Where did the opinion come from that Ashkenazim are not Germans?


[Where did the opinion come from that Ashkenazim are not Germans?]

Not an opinion but a fact.

Are Ashkenazi Jews from Germany? - Quora​https://www.quora.com › Are-Ashkenazi-Jews-from-Ge...



Jul 16, 2016 — *No*, the word Ashkenaz refers to a large swath of Europe that included Germany and France. Due to the Exile perpetrated by the Roman conquest, Jews migrated........

--------------------
You are just another fool trying to make others believe that Israel  was reconstructed by Europeans and not the Indigenous Jewish People from the Jewish Nation.


----------



## rupol2000

The Goth historian Jordanes had a typically Jewish name.

Somewhere I read that they had judges instead of Kings.

The word "Knesset" may indicate that this is an assembly of "knyasy", and the "knyasy" were just in Lithuania, in the Ashkenaz settlement area, and they were nowhere else.

The word "knyas" itself obviously meant "booker", it is easy to understand through the feminine gender in the word "knyazhna", it is  inclined as a book("knizhniy").


----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> [Where did the opinion come from that Ashkenazim are not Germans?]
> 
> Not an opinion but a fact.
> 
> Are Ashkenazi Jews from Germany? - Quora​https://www.quora.com › Are-Ashkenazi-Jews-from-Ge...
> 
> 
> 
> Jul 16, 2016 — *No*, the word Ashkenaz refers to a large swath of Europe that included Germany and France. Due to the Exile perpetrated by the Roman conquest, Jews migrated........


Perhaps they were settled in Europe, there were still Visigoths, but how does this prove that they are not Germans? Germans could not settle in Europe? They also traded a lot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

rupol2000 said:


> The Goth historian Jordanes had a typically Jewish name.
> 
> Somewhere I read that they had judges instead of Kings.
> 
> The word "Knesset" may indicate that this is an assembly of "knyasy", and the "knyasy" were just in Lithuania, in the Ashkenaz settlement area, and they were nowhere else.
> 
> The word "knyas" itself obviously meant "booker", it is easy to understand through the feminine gender in the word "knyazhna", it is  inclined as a book("knizhniy").


Thank you for contributing to antisemitism.  Your foolish comments are deeply appreciated.


----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel


It has nothing to do with it at all. The very opinion that anti-Semites denied Israel is false at the root. Maybe someone did it, but in general, on the contrary, it was considered as one of the options for resolving the "Jewish question" - deportation to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you for contributing to antisemitism.  Your foolish comments are deeply appreciated.


I am not an anti-Semite. The study of history is not "anti-Semitism"
By the way, Jews in the male line are not Semites for the most part, they have different genetics. There is evidence that in the male group, the Levites mainly have the R1 group, while the Arabs are dominated by J
There may be female lines, but not a fact. Especially the Chinese Jews or the Uzbek diaspora. They cannot decide who they are, religious or ethnic group.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Some neo-Nazis simply see this new war as a place to act out their violent fantasies. For others, though, the force pulling them toward the conflict is a shared vision for an ultranationalist ethno-state. They see Ukraine as a golden opportunity to pursue this goal and turn it into a model to export across the world,” she wrote.

One group, known as the Azov Battalion, was absorbed into Ukraine’s national guard in 2014, and became Russian President Vladimir Putin’s pretext that the country needed to be denazified. According to Katz, the Azov Battalion is a fringe group in Ukraine, but is widely admired by neo-Nazis around the world.

Since Russia’s invasion three weeks ago, Azov’s Telegram channel has seen a flood of people from Western countries showing interest in joining.

Many make clear that they want to fight for a National Socialism, not for Ukraine’s elected government or its Jewish President, Volodymyr Zelensky.

Katz added that much of the chatter conflates Putin with the former Soviet Union and that the war represents “a sandbox for fascist state-building, ripe for the kind of armed far-right power grab they long to see in their own countries.”

(full article online)









						Neo-Nazis see joining fight with Ukraine as opportunity to kill Jews | United with Israel
					

White supremacists see invasion as a war for National Socialism and an opportunity to kill Jews.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> “Some neo-Nazis simply see this new war as a place to act out their violent fantasies. For others, though, the force pulling them toward the conflict is a shared vision for an ultranationalist ethno-state. They see Ukraine as a golden opportunity to pursue this goal and turn it into a model to export across the world,” she wrote.
> 
> One group, known as the Azov Battalion, was absorbed into Ukraine’s national guard in 2014, and became Russian President Vladimir Putin’s pretext that the country needed to be denazified. According to Katz, the Azov Battalion is a fringe group in Ukraine, but is widely admired by neo-Nazis around the world.
> 
> Since Russia’s invasion three weeks ago, Azov’s Telegram channel has seen a flood of people from Western countries showing interest in joining.
> 
> Many make clear that they want to fight for a National Socialism, not for Ukraine’s elected government or its Jewish President, Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> Katz added that much of the chatter conflates Putin with the former Soviet Union and that the war represents “a sandbox for fascist state-building, ripe for the kind of armed far-right power grab they long to see in their own countries.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo-Nazis see joining fight with Ukraine as opportunity to kill Jews | United with Israel
> 
> 
> White supremacists see invasion as a war for National Socialism and an opportunity to kill Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Ukraine is full of Jews who support neo-Nazism. Their president is loyal to neo-Nazism, and he is Jewish.





There it's legal de jure and de facto
They even keep neo-Nazi brigades in the fed troops.
And these are not just ideological neo-Nazis, they are involved in terror


----------



## rupol2000

Although these neo-Nazis do not actually inherit from the SS. The SS fighters despised Bandera. They mimic the SS, perhaps for the sake of populism, because the SS provided some support to the Ukrainians against the political terror of the NKVD. There, anti-Semitism was not on the part of Bandera, but on the part of people who suffered from the repressions and purges of the NKVD
Bandera destroyed the Poles and not the Jews.


----------



## rupol2000

Bandera spent 2 years in the German concentration camp Sachsenhausen, along with the Bolsheviks and Jews. These are fucking circus clowns, like their president, a clown by profession


----------



## rupol2000

Stalin's son was in the same concentration camp as Bandera


----------



## Sixties Fan

I saw this article in two Arabic news sites:



> The Rothschilds are a wealthy Jewish family originating from Frankfurt. It was founded by Mayer Amschel Rothschild, a Jew who worked in Frankfurt and established his private banking company in the eighteenth century and left his vast fortune to his five children...
> 
> The Rothschild family name is associated with Freemasonry since its inception. This family represents one of the hidden families that control the global economy, and it is the instigator in all the emergencies the world is going through, including wars, economic and political crises.
> 
> It pays for the wars, and this family owns 80% of the world's economy and wealth. Freemasonry, founded by this family, means a set of basic goals, including “the abolition of property, the elimination of the family, the elimination of specialized property, the elimination of religions and freedom from moral restrictions, the elimination of inheritance, the elimination of belonging to the homeland, the control of the world."
> 
> This family sanctifies Lucifer Satan and offers him the sacrifices and heinous deeds that occur under the decree of Lucifer.
> 
> After many Jews immigrated to European countries and began to divide and create problems as a result of their failure to integrate into the new society, and after the emergence of a decision by the Prime Minister of the United Kingdom to have a place in North Africa where modern civilization will grow, so the Rothschilds decided to establish a national home for the Jews in Palestine and to expel the Palestinians from their homeland by force under the Balfour Declaration, which provided for the assistance of the Jews.
> 
> This family is considered the richest family in the world in the eighteenth century. It owns nearly 80% of the world's wealth and, in particular, controls the planet.
> 
> This family owns most of the bonds related to the major countries and most of the world's banks. All monetary services are under its control. It owns many projects and investments, and has the largest proportion of them in extraction, agriculture, industry and trade.



Now you know!











						Arab media: Rothschilds own 80% of the world's wealth
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, shortly after the open-access meeting began, a number of people signed onto the call in a form of harassment known as Zoombombing and began writing in the chat “Hitler was right” and other praise of the Nazi leader, and took over over the screen to write profanities.

(full article online)





__





						Antisemites overrun MK’s town hall aimed at mending Israel’s ties with Jews abroad
					

Blue and White's Alon Tal forced to reschedule Zoom meeting after haters take over, write 'Hitler was right' and profanities onscreen




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Arab Israeli filmed himself yanking a mezuzah off the doorpost of a home, breaking the mezuzah's case with a hammer, and then setting fire to the parchment inside.

The young Arab Israeli is believed to have found the mezuzah on the doorpost of one of the rooms of the workers' living quarters at the construction site where he is employed as a worker.









						Horrific: Arab yanks mezuzah off doorpost - and burns it
					

Arab construction worker pulls mezuzah off doorpost, breaks its case with a hammer, and burns the parchment.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Following the announcement of Lowkey’s appearance, the British Union of Jewish Students (UJS) reportedly met with NUS leaders to raise objections, which it claims were immediately slapped down.

UJS President Nina Freedman told the Jewish Chronicle that instead, officials proffered “insufficient and frankly offensive mitigations,” while also suggesting that Jewish students feeling uncomfortable with his appearance should leave the conference and sit in an “existing safe space” that had been designated for people who are sensitive to loud noises.

Binyomin Gilbert, the program manager at Campaign Against Antisemitism, commented: “Headlining such a person is bad enough, but telling appalled Jews to go and stand in the corner whilst everyone else dances is segregationist and disgusting. Instead of showing solidarity with Jews, NUS is literally casting Jews aside.”

Yet, Lowkey was not the only controversial figure invited to headline an event for a union that claims to be actively working against “all forms of racism.”

Also asked to address students is the current Labour member of parliament for Coventry South, Zarah Sultana, who shortly after taking up her seat in the House of Commons in 2019, was forced to apologize after it emerged she had told an Israel supporter they should “jump off a cliff.”

In another Twitter message, Sultana reportedly compared the Holocaust to the death of people in Iraq, Afghanistan and Chechnya. She was furthermore asked to issue another apology for saying she would “celebrate” the deaths of former Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu and ex-British PM Tony Blair.

Following coverage of the controversy (see here and here), the NUS revealed in a statement that Lowkey had taken it upon himself to pull out of the March 30 event, with the union announcing “he will no longer be appearing.”

However, rather than admitting it had made an error of judgment, the NUS sent out a statement to students in which it suggested the union was “horrified” to learn that some Jewish members might feel uncomfortable despite the fact it was informed of this just several days earlier.

The NUS proceeded to claim that while it welcomes “genuine political debate,” it had been “sad to see the use of harassment and misinformation against Lowkey.” In addition, the NUS argued that media outlets that had simply republished the rapper’s own comments were guilty of using such “tactics” towards “activists and people of colour.”

The entire debacle sheds light on the type of hostility faced by Jewish and Israel-supporting students on university campuses — something HonestReporting has documented on numerous occasions (see here, here, here and here). A hostility that, as the NUS’ most recent statement appears to suggest, will continue to be ignored.

(full article online)









						National Union of Students Invites Rapper Who Sings About 'Zionist Lobby' to Perform, Tells Complaining Jewish Students to Segregate Themselves | Honest Reporting
					

Every coin is a bullet if you're Marks and Spencer. And when you're sipping Coca-Cola, that's another pistol in the holster of the soles soldier. You say




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One year ago, the last handful of Jewish families in Yemen were deported from the country by the Iranian-backed Houthi rebels, marking the end of the 2,600 year old Jewish community in Yemen.

Here we have not only a human rights violation of forcible deportation but a complete ethnic cleansing of a venerable minority group from a country.

Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch did not say a word about this, though. The eradication of the Jewish community didn't reach the threshold of what is noteworthy to human rights groups. Their Yemen pages don't mention Jews, and neither did their annual reports' Yemen sections. 

Amnesty prides itself on fighting to release political prisoners. Levi Salem Marhabi is a Jew in ill health who remains tortured in a Yemen prison. Even though a Yemen court ruled that he should be released in 2019, and even though his release was supposed to be part of the deal to deport Yemen's Jews, he remains imprisoned today. 

The US State Department has called for his release. The plight of the Jews of Yemen and of Marhabi specifically were mentioned in US government annual reports on human rights. 

Amnesty, and HRW, have been silent about Levi Salem Marhabi.

The last time Amnesty said anything about the Jews in Yemen was in 2008. That was also the last time HRW mentioned them as an aside.

The antisemitism of Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International is not only obvious from their obsessive hate of the Jewish state. It is also clear from what they decide not to report. And they bend over backwards to ignore antisemitism like this.

(full article online)









						Somehow, @Amnesty and @HRW missed the stories of the continuing torture of a Jew in Yemen prison and the ethnic cleansing of Jews from Yemen
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Peter Beinart has written, “It’s time to imagine a Jewish home that is not a Jewish state,” and later added that Jews were never entitled to a state in the first place. More recently, he has said that Israelis should seek repentance for the Nakba (Israel’s creation) by forfeiting Jewish sovereignty and allowing five million Palestinian refugees to “return” to the land inside the Green Line. For Beinart, the very existence of the Jewish state is an injustice, and the only proper solution is to dismantle it. To end the conflict, he maintains, there must be an end to Zionism.

In his latest effort to delegitimize the Jewish state, “Justifications for Destroying a People” (Jewish Currents), Beinart argues that Israel’s treatment of Palestinians is worthy of Vladimir Putin.

Pursuing the analogy, Beinart then goes on to play the race card: “In mainstream American discourse, Ukrainians, a mostly white and Christian people battling an American foe, are viewed as fully human, and thus entitled to fight for their freedom. Palestinians, a mostly nonwhite and non-Christian people battling an American ally, are not.” So if we could get over those prejudices, we would realize that Palestinian stabbing attacks and rocket barrages into civilian areas have the same moral value as Ukrainian attempts to fight off an unprovoked foreign invasion. Sure, that works.

Beinart argues that, just as Putin does with Ukraine, “Israeli politicians and commentators routinely link Palestinianism [whatever that is] and Nazism.” He doesn’t say who those Israelis are. But whatever they may or may not have said, there is in fact a long-standing link between Palestinian “resistance” and the Nazis themselves, as well as Nazi ideology.

It began with the Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, leader of the Palestinian national movement during the Mandate period. An inveterate antisemite, the Mufti traveled to Germany, where he met with Hitler, sought an alliance with the Nazis, and asked them to help eliminate Jews from the Arab world. (Beinart disingenuously accuses “Israeli politicians and commentators” of falsely claiming that the Mufti “convinced Hitler to launch the Holocaust” itself.)

Hitler offered his support for the Arabs in Israel, and the Mufti’s plan came close to fruition. As Colin Shindler relates in his “History of Modern Israel”: “Had it not been for the victory at El Alamein, SS Obersturmbannfuhrer Walter Rauff would have ordered his Einsatzkommando to liquidate the Jews of Palestine. The Nazis expected local participation in their actions.”

As historian Efraim Karsh has documented, Nazi-style antisemitism, including the usual Nazi tropes, has continued among Palestinian officials to this day. “The Protocols of the Elders of Zion” is popular with the Palestinian Authority, and is often cited in its largest daily, al-Hayat al-Jadida. Palestinian students are indoctrinated with antisemitic ideology, much like in Nazi Germant. But in Beinart’s world, Israelis who highlight such truths are dehumanizing Palestinians.

And how does Hamas fit into Beinart’s analogy? Are they part of the righteous Palestinian resistance — freedom fighters, victimized by the Putinesque Israeli regime?

(full article online)









						Peter Beinart Sinks Even Lower, Comparing Israel to Putin
					

Peter Beinart. Photo: Joe Mabel via Wikimedia Commons. Peter Beinart has written, “It’s time to imagine a Jewish home that …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The subsequent apologetic editor’s note citing the“need for a more critical editing eye, and a stronger understanding of the violent history and contemporary manifestations of anti-Semitism,” apparently had little lasting impact on Hussain’s journalistic compass for fair and professional reporting about Israel and Jews.

Last year, she was one of at least 10 _Los Angeles Times_ journalists who repudiated the fundamental values of ethical journalism when she endorsed the open letter signed by hundreds of journalists calling for advocacy reporting featuring a fixed mold starring Israeli oppressors imposing “military occupation and apartheid” and hapless Palestinian victims (“From journalists, to journalists: Why reporting on Palestine has to change”).

Hussain’s commitment to this “contextualized truth,” as the renegade journalists call it, is readily apparent in her March 15 _Los Angeles Times_ article, “A Worker Objected to Google’s Israel military contract. Google told her to move to Brazil.”

One might think that Israel’s “military occupation and apartheid” would be far afield for a tech reporter, but that’s the thing about “contextualized truth”: it enables the writer to bend, massage and contort both subject and facts at will. What’s relevant is what serves the predetermined essential narrative of “Israel’s oppression of Palestinians.” 

(full article online )









						From Berkeley to LA Times: Suhauna Hussain's Journey In Unethical Journalism
					

From student editor responsible for publication of a notorious cartoon dripping in antisemitic motifs to Los Angeles Times tech writer practicing unethical journalism in




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is something ironic about the western need to hold on to the artificial Christian Palestine. It is also the height of hypocrisy. Because the stronghold sits primarily on the left – with the Quakers, the Methodists, and throughout the Christian world of NGOs. It is promoted inside movements that preach about anti-racism, shudder at the thought of cultural appropriation, spin stories about the need for decolonisation and help tear down the statues of the slave traders.

They stand strong on each point and push these ‘progressive’ values, deconstructing their oppressive, colonial history in every area – except one – Palestine. Because on that issue, they are religiously stuck. Of all the progressive issues – only the rights of the Jews do not count. Progressive cries about tearing down the statues of slave traders are followed by the more traditional refrains that ‘the Jews betrayed god. Palestine is our Holy Land. Long live ancient Palestine!’

This is why each Christmas the Palestinian propagandists play large on the Christmas tale just as they squeeze every last Christian Arab out of Bethlehem. They are piggybacking on an ancient Christian hatred. And in turn explains why so many Church groups, despite the oppression of Christians by the Palestinian Islamists, are so quick to join anti-Israel boycott movements.

And it is important to remember this when you see it. This is not about Soviet propaganda or PLO revisionism. Those are incidental allies. This is the real big bad, it is the root of western hostility to Israel, and it is why it is so unmoveable. It is Christian revisionism – an ideology that wants to wipe the Jews out and spent centuries literally trying to make it happen. It may be an unfortunate coincidence that Prof. Joann Fletcher is based in York, the site of a massacre of the Jews in 1190which carried the seeds of the total expulsion of Jews from England a century later – but it is still a highly symbolic one.

This anti-Jewish, Christian revisionism has no place in modern society. It has no place in academia. It certainly has no place on the BBC, where they periodically dress up their promotion of Christian replacement ideology in historical documentaries, or as a caring human rights case for the modern Palestinian cause. It is time we draw a line under this, call it out for what it is, and make sure that we never see this type of ahistorical offensive stunt ever again.

(full article online)









						BBC, the revision of history and the invention of Ancient Palestine
					

Ancient Palestine existed 3000 years ago - that's according to a BBC2 historical documentary that has been seen almost 10 million times.




					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Deadly Exchange alleges that such law enforcement training programmes fuel racist policing practices against minority communities in America and militarises the approach to crime and protests.

It often includes antisemitic narratives that Jewish power and money, through Jewish communal institutions, foment violence and racism against African-Americans.  However, as CAMERA and other organisations have shown, the charge is a total lie.  In fact, the proponents of the Deadly Exchange smear have never given one actual example tying police officers trained in Israel to any actual incidents of racist-inspired police brutality.

Indeed, ADL’s program is strictly focused on counter-terrorism for senior US police officials. It deals with management and policy issues, not specific tactical training, and doesn’t train beat cops on ordinary police work, such as how to make arrests of regular criminal suspects.

Readers of this blog may recall that, in 2020, Labour MP Rebecca Long-Bailey was dismissed by party leader Keir Starmer from her role as shadow education secretary after she praised an interview with actress Maxine Peake that advanced a Deadly Exchange-inspired allegation.

During the interview in the Independent, Peake falsely claimed that “The tactics used by the police in America, kneeling on George Floyd’s neck…was learnt from seminars with Israeli secret services”.  The actress later apologised for her remarks, acknowledging that she was wrong.  The Independent issued a correction, noting that the article was “amended to further clarify that the allegation that US police were taught tactics of “neck kneeling” by Israeli secret services is unfounded”.

A subsequent Channel 4 News fact-check similarly found that her allegations were false.

Turning now to the Guardian, which published an article on March 17th co-written by their US correspondent Sam Levine and Alex Kane, a reporter at the anti-Zionist site Jewish Currents, titled “ADL leaders debated ending police delegations to Israel, memo reveals”.

The article’s second paragraph introduces the subject by legitimising the antisemitic criticism:

(full article online)









						Guardian promotes antisemitic "deadly exchange" campaign
					

Deadly Exchange is the name of a campaign promoted by Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP), a radical, anti-Zionist group that partners with terrorists and anti-Semites




					camera-uk.org


----------



## beautress

Why can't everyone just love everybody?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wednesday’s decision by Dutch publisher Ambo Anthos to withdraw the book came on the heels of a damning 69-page critique of the book by a team of Dutch historians. The historians described the original research for the book as “amateurish,” emphasizing that there was “no serious evidence for this grave accusation.” The publisher has now withdrawn the book from distribution and asked bookshops to return their stocks. Ambo Anthos had suspended printing of the book in January after questions were raised concerning its veracity.










						Dutch Publisher Withdraws Widely-Panned Book on Anne Frank After Historians Dismiss ‘Amateurish’ Research Claiming Jewish Official Betrayed Her Family
					

Photos of Anne Frank are seen at the Anne Frank House museum in Amsterdam. Photo: Reuters/Eva Plevier The Dutch publisher …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## JoeBlow

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


This site embraces Holocaust deniers like Sunni man.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> This boycott, too, has since begun to fade, as a rising tide of Arab youth seek to engage their Israeli neighbors. But now a fourth iteration of the boycott has emerged, this time driven largely by foreigners. The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement brings together Islamist, far-left, and hardline Palestinian elites—primarily in Europe and the Americas—in a campaign to drive a cultural and economic wedge between Israelis and their global partners.
> 
> The history of boycotts against Israel is marked by several consistent patterns. First, boycotts have not only failed to defeat Israel and its people; they have actually spurred innovation, invigorating Israeli economy and society. At the same time, boycotts have harmed Arab societies and economies, and the techniques used in these boycotts have spread to other conflicts _within _Arab societies, hardening sectarian attitudes and increasing intra-communal divisions, thereby contributed to the disintegration of fractured nation-states including Yemen, Iraq, Libya, and Syria. Furthermore, the boycotts have effectively isolated Palestinians within the West Bank and Gaza from the region: While hardline “resistance” factions have enjoyed support from numerous external powers, the Palestinians working to build institutions for a future state could hardly find Arab partners. Nor could they work hand in hand with Israelis in engaging the region—a role which would have empowered them economically.
> 
> To rebuild and revitalize the region, we must break with this tragic history: We must overcome the boycott, for the benefit of all, moving from a mindset of segregation to a policy of integration. The following study traces the impact of all four phases of the boycott on Israelis and on Arabs. It then outlines a project to transition to a “post-boycott region,” in which the benefits of partnership overcome the folly of exclusion.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the BDS Movement Harms Arab Interests - The American Interest
> 
> 
> Successive boycotts of Israel and its people have done incalculable harm to Arab countries. It’s time to move forward to a post-boycott region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-american-interest.com


Israel gets alot of foreign aid, plus grants to pay off their loans, plus reparations from Germany.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A January report by Israeli education watchdog IMPACT-se found that the PA had failed to deliver on promises made to European partners to purge its curriculum of antisemitic and violent themes. In one example of study cards for eleventh graders, IMPACT-se found, Jews are accused of being “in control of global events through financial power” and leveraging “Zionist influence” to trigger wars between major powers.

The report’s findings troubled Brussels, according to a recent Haaretz report, prompting Oliver Varhelyi, EU Commissioner representative of Hungary and Commissioner for Neighborhood and Enlargement, to propose withholding 10 million euros from a Palestinian aid package unless the Palestinian Authority agreed to reform its curriculum to meet the standards of the United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization (UNESCO).

------
“Following years of discussion and legislation in Brussels, there is now too much opposition from the European Parliament, the Commission, and the Council itself to transfer massive sums of money to the PA while it brazenly continues to produce antisemitic and violent textbooks, written and taught by EU-financed Palestinian civil servants,” Sheff said in a Tuesday statement. “Clearly the EU does not want to stop aid funding altogether, but the PA point-blank refuses to make any changes at all to the textbooks as per the examples we have provided EU policymakers. The PA does not seem inclined to offer the EU a way out.”

(full article online)









						Palestinian Authority Official Confirms Freeze on Millions in European Aid Over Textbook Concerns
					

European Union flags flutter outside the European Commission headquarters in Brussels, Belgium, March 24, 2021. REUTERS/Yves Herman Palestinian Authority (PA) …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Students for Justice in Palestine at the AU, along with six other AU-sponsored departments, has invited The Nation’s Palestine correspondent Mohammed El-Kurd as part of a settler-colonialism lecture series on March 17. Providing a space for Palestinians to speak about their experiences is necessary to foster inclusive dialogue surrounding the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. 

In fact, as an Israeli, it’s crucial to create space for diverse experiences regarding the conflict. That being said, El-Kurd has completely rejected my Israeli identity as illegitimate, all the while spreading violent antisemitism in his rhetoric.

El-Kurd, like the AU, has an extensive history of normalizing antisemitism. Firstly, El-Kurd has equated Israelis to neo-Nazi pigs. El-Kurd’s equation of Jews to neo-Nazis paints the Jewish people as their oppressors, blatantly insulting the memory of the Holocaust. 

------

Lastly, El-Kurd described Zionism as a death cult. Zionism is the right for the Jewish people to self-determination in their ancestral homeland. Zionism, like keeping the laws of Shabbat or wearing a yarmulke, is an expression of Jewish identity. Dubbing this integral facet of Jewish identity deathly seeks to portray Judaism as a whole as a death cult.

It did not take long for me to find these statements by El-Kurd. Just a quick Google search and I found antisemitic after antisemitic Tweet and Instagram repost. So, I ask AU’s administration: how can you in good conscience claim to fight antisemitism, while endorsing a lecture led by an antisemite? Don’t claim to fight antisemitism if you aren’t willing to protect Jewish students on campus.

(full article online)









						Fight antisemitism or it'll run rampant - opinion
					

Jewish students across the US experience antisemitism regularly.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nides’s main qualification for the job had been yelling “You don’t want to f***ing defund UNESCO” at a former Israeli ambassador. He had also vocally opposed efforts to defund UNRWA and stop subsidizing the terror refugee industry. He has also served on the board of the International Rescue Committee, which has repeatedly attacked Israel.

J Street, the anti-Israel pressure group, welcomed Nides’s nomination and announced that it “looked forward to working” with him. Other anti-Israel groups, including the Israel Policy Forum and Americans for Peace Now (APN), echoed the sentiment.

It didn’t take long for Nides to justify their faith in his hostility to the Jewish state.

Early on, Nides announced that he wanted to open an occupation consulate to the terrorists in Jerusalem, over the opposition of the Israeli government, and that he would not visit those parts of Israel wrongly described as “settlements” because they’re claimed by Islamic terrorists.

(full article online)









						Biden’s Israel ambassador tells BDS group he wants Jews out of Jerusalem
					

“Your agenda is where my heart is,” is what Nides told APN, which opposes Jews living in Jerusalem and opposes anti-BDS legislation. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The bulbous nosed Jewish stereotype has been used since the Middle ages and was a regular feature of Nazi-era propaganda.  Now we see it at one of the top public universities in America.









UC Berkeley has had more of its share of antisemitic activities.  There have been assaults on Jewish students, swastikas carved into dorm doors and bathroom stalls, and exhibits glorifying the murderers of Jews.    This has a cumulative effect on the psyches of Jewish students, Israeli students, and pro-Israel students and has contributed to creating an unsafe space on campus.

(full article online )









						UC Berkeley Group posts antisemitic charicature
					

Everyday antisemitism at UC Berkeley. On World Water Day, Cal Berkeley's Palestinian Public Health group posted an antisemitic charicature o...




					proisraelbaybloggers.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Launched in 2005, the BDS campaign opposes Zionism — a movement supporting the Jewish people’s right to self-determination — and rejects Israel’s right to exist as a Jewish nation-state. It seeks to isolate the country comprehensively, including via economic, political, and cultural boycotts. Official guidelines issued for the campaign’s academic boycott state that “projects with all Israeli academic institutions should come to an end,” and delineate specific restrictions that adherents should abide by — for instance, denying letters of recommendation to students who seek to study in Israel.

The campaign has been widely condemned by Jewish leaders worldwide, including major American Jewish organizations, for rejecting Jewish rights and trafficking in antisemitic tropes, while it has been advanced by anti-Zionist activists and supporters as a vehicle to advance Palestinian human rights.

On Wednesday, MESA said what the resolution’s passage “means in terms of potentially new policies or practice is yet to be determined” by leadership. It also denied that an academic boycott would alienate individual Israeli scholars.

Norman Stillman, professor emeritus of Judaic History at the University of Oklahoma and chair of the Association for the Study of the Middle East and Africa, a competing academic society, said on Wednesday that MESA “has abandoned any pretext of being an academic association in favor of an organization with a singular political cause: to delegitimize Israel.”

He pointed out that while Israel is the highest ranked Middle Eastern country in the annual Freedom House ratings, no other country in the region was targeted by MESA’s initiative, which he said is “deeply rooted in old biases and prejudice.”

Speaking to The Algemeiner on Wednesday, Smith College Professor Donna Robinson Divine likewise called the vote “shameful.”

“It compromises the academic integrity of the association,” Divine said. “It may serve the interests of a discourse and those who control its vocabulary, but that discourse is increasingly distant from providing an accurate explanation of actual developments. Needless to say, it does nothing to provide actual help for most Palestinians wherever they reside.”

(fulll article online )









						Middle East Studies Association Votes to Boycott Israel
					

The University of Haifa campus. Photo: Zvi Roger – Haifa Municipality/Wikimedia Commons The Middle East Studies Association (MESA) announced on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Security officials are reporting a spate of bomb threats targeting Jewish institutions in a number of states.

The threats came into Jewish community centers around the country in recent weeks, most recently in Pennsylvania and Missouri, according to Michael Masters, who directs the Secure Community Network, a consultancy that works with national Jewish groups.

Other JCCs targeted have been in Oklahoma, Arizona and New Jersey. The threats come through online contact forms and have similar language.

The two most recent threats, in Missouri and Pennsylvania, both began, “I’ll be there at 12 to bomb your facility you ukranian jew filth i got bombs there now.”

(full article online)









						Bomb threats target ‘Jew filth’ at Jewish centers in a number of US states
					

'I’ll be there at 12 to bomb your facility you ukranian jew filth i got bombs there now,' said the two latest warnings sent to centers in Missouri and Pennsylvania




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leading candidate to become the new president of the National Union of Students has been forced to apologise for a tweet in which she posted the words of an infamous Islamic chant threatening “Jews” with an attack by “the army of Muhammed.”

Shaima Dallali is the overwhelming favourite to replace current NUS president Larrisa Kennedy later this year, and has been endorsed by the current leader.

But Jewish News can reveal that Dallali posted an inflammotory tweet stating:”“Khaybar Khaybar, ya yahud, Jaish Muhammad, sa yahud.”

In Islamic tradition, the chant – which means, “Jews, remember Khaybar, the army of Muhammad is returning” – is used as a battle cry when attacking Jews or Israelis.

It refers to the Muslim massacre of the Jews of the town of Khaybar in north western Arabia in 628 CE.


It was chanted on the streets of London and elsewhere last May at protests by Palestinian campaigners during the latest conflict between Israel and Hamas.
The Community Security Trust has said the chant is “effectively a call for Jews to be killed.”

Dallali, a president at City University students union, admitted posting the remark in November 2012.

After being challenged about the content on Wednesday she issued a statement which read:”Earlier today I was made aware of a tweet I posted 10 years ago.
“During Israel’s assault on Gaza I referenced the battle of Khaybar in which Jewish and Muslim armies fought. I was wrong to see the Palestine conflict as one between Muslims and Jews.

“The reference made as a teenager was unacceptable and I sincerely and unreservedly apologise.”

The revelations about Dallali emerge only days after the outcry over the decision by NUS to invite the rapper and conspiracy theorist Lowkey to a centenary event later this month, an invitation they later withdrew.

Jewish News has also detailed how the currently NUS leadership is facing claims it has quietly dropped a commitment to the IHRA antisemitism definition.

Boris Johnson told MPs on Wednesday of his concern that UK universities have been “tolerant of antisemitism for too long.”

(full article online)









						NUS presidential candidate ‘apologises unreservedly’ for vile ‘Jews’ tweet
					

Shaima Dallali - favourite to become new NUS president - apologises after tweeting the Islamic 'Khaybar' chant  which threatens "Jews" with an attack by "the army of Muhammed."




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Your Tax Dollars Help Fund Anti-Israel Groups: A Fireside Chat With Prof. Gerald Steinberg, Founder & President of NGO Monitor
					

In a number of Western democratic countries, taxpayers are helping to fund NGOs (Non Governmental Organizations) which are demonizing Israel




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canadian Criminal Code lists the willful promotion of hatred against an identifiable group as a crime, punishable by up to two years in prison. While reasonable people may disagree on the merits of this particular legislation, its existence recognizes the unavoidable fact that while hate speech may begin as a matter of free expression, history has taught it can have very dangerous real-world implications.

For example, in the years preceding the Holocaust, the Nazi regime widely disseminated antisemitic propaganda to its general population, claiming widespread Jewish conspiracies and other common tropes. This Nazi propaganda had a very specific purpose: to facilitate the regime’s genocide against Europe’s Jews by popularizing antisemitic beliefs among the general public.

Joseph Goebbels, Hitler’s Minister of Propaganda, understood this concept, and said in a 1933 speech: “Propaganda is not an end in itself, but a means to an end.”

More recently, the 1994 genocide in Rwanda, where nearly one million ethnic Tutsis and their allies were murdered at the hands of the rival Hutu tribe, was preceded by dehumanizing language and propaganda against the intended target, Tutsis.

While antisemitism may seem like a relic of a bygone history, for Canada’s 400,000 Jews, it has far from vanished. In fact, according to Statistics Canada, Jews represent the single largest target of religiously motivated hate crimes.

So how should Canada react to the propagation of hate speech, whether online or in traditional media?

First, it’s critical to understand the Charter of Rights and Freedoms does recognize freedom of expression as a cherished right to Canadians. Limiting this right should not be taken lightly, or without serious consideration. Unpopular views, no matter how unsavoury or noxious, are not in and of themselves, hate speech just by virtue of their unpleasantness. However, hate speech legislation exists for a reason, and that is to help limit the propagation of hatred and the demonization of identifiable groups in Canada, which can have catastrophic consequences.

One can find jokes about Jews, or even the Holocaust, to be distasteful and thoroughly unfunny, but that does not make them necessarily helping to promote hate, but blurring the line, as Sohier-Chaput has seemingly done in his defense, by claiming that all language is free expression, is similarly unnuanced and overly simplistic.

Sohier-Chaput may be portraying himself as a warrior for free expression, but by peddling antisemitic propaganda on one of the world’s most prominent neo-Nazi websites, he has shown otherwise.

(full article online)









						HRC In The Suburban: 'How Should Canada React To The Propagation Of Hate Speech?'
					

The ongoing court case in Montreal against Gabriel Sohier-Chaput, who contributed antisemitic articles to The Daily Stormer, a large neo-Nazi




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

El-Kurd also describes Zionists (those supporting the existence of the State of Israel) as “Fascists. Terrorists. Colonizers.” On top of that, he describes Zionism as a “death cult”, “murderous”, “genocidal” and “sadistic”.

If a campus speaker spoke about any other group of people this way it would be seen as hate speech. So how do colleges rationalize bringing such a speaker on to campus? 

At the University of Minnesota, the campus paper published an editorial defending El-Kurd’s visit to campus by arguing: “that not all Jews are zionists, nor are all zionists Jewish.”

That is a literally true statement but it turns a blind eye to the close connection between virulent anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism. In demonizing Zionists, El-Kurd takes pains to compare them to Nazis. For example, he calls Zionist settlers “sadistic barbaric neo-nazi pigs”. He has also written that they have “completely internalized the ways of the nazis”. 

This comparison of Zionists to Nazis is commonplace. It is obviously a reference to the suffering of Jews. No one compares Zionist’s treatment of Palestinians to, say, China’s treatment of the Uighurs. The Nazi’s killed 6 million Jews. The constant invocation of the Nazi’s is intended a cruel irony-the Jews are supposedly imitating the very people who tried to wipe them from the face of the earth.

(full article online)









						How Universities Continue To Turn A Blind Eye Toward Campus Anti-Semitism
					

When prominent universities invite hateful speakers who demonize Israel, does this promote anti-Semitism?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The group also took umbrage at several parliament members who criticized the IHRA definition for its potential to impact Palestinian advocacy, like a Green Party parliamentarian who said it “is liable to suppress legitimate criticism of human rights abuses against Palestinians by defaming critics of Israel as antisemitic.”

While the IHRA definition includes examples of contemporary antisemitism that target Israel as a Jewish collective, it also notes that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.”

The AIJAC expressed regret “that there are still those, even in Parliament, who believe they know better than the group of scholars and academics from around the world who dedicated years to developing a consensus working definition of antisemitism.”

A study released earlier this month found that more than 800 organizations have adopted the IHRA definition of antisemitism, including 19 US states, 204 local governing bodies in the United Kingdom, and 314 educational institutions, 236 of which are in the UK. In 2021, it was endorsed by at least 200 governmental and non governmental institutions.

The study found that the definition has attained “mainstream consensus” and is likeliest to be embraced by local organizations when national governments take the lead.

(full article online)









						Australian Jews Applaud NSW Parliament for Adopting IHRA Definition of Antisemitism
					

New South Wales Parliament in Sydney, Australia. Photo: J Bar/Wikimedia Commons. The New South Wales (NSW) Parliament’s Legislative Council adopted …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The British MP called on Johnson to do “everything in his power to ensure campuses were a safe place for Jewish students,” according to Jewish News. He also noted the rise of antisemitism on college campuses and cited examples of Jewish students facing antisemitic attacks, and being “marked down by their own professors.”

Johnson said it was important that the United Kingdom have an antisemitism task force “devoted to rooting out” the problem “in education at all levels.” He also said it was “very important [that] we now have—and I hope everyone understands—the need for change, for rapid and irreversible change.”

(full article online )









						Johnson Criticizes UK Universities for ‘Being Tolerant of Antisemitism’
					

Britain’s Prime Minister Boris Johnson is seen on Downing Street in London, Britain October 29, 2019. Photo: Reuters / Yara …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Security forces arrested an Arab man in his 20s, from the village of Bidiya in the Shomron on Thursday night. The man had previously filmed himself ripping down a Mezuzah from a building’s doorpost, destroying the case with a hammer, and then prepares to burn the parchment that was inside.

He posted the video of his hate crime on TikTok.

(full article online)










						Police Arrest Arab Who Destroyed Mezuzah on TikTok
					

The man posted the video of his hate crime on TikTok.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Dutch Jew regularly subjected to antisemitic harassment in the town where he lives has spoken about his experience publicly to raise awareness of how Jew-hatred impacts its victims.

Kevin Ritstier, 34, a Jewish resident of the town of Wijchen in the eastern part of the Netherlands, this week highlighted his situation in interviews with local media as well as a lecture at a local museum.

----
From that point on, Ritstier has been continually targeted at his home in the center of Wijchen, where he lives with his wife and their one-year-old son.

“They shout all kinds of slogans,” Ritstier said. “‘Hamas, Hamas, Jews to the gas,’ ‘cancer Jew.'” The gang also follows Ritstier when he walks down the street, taunting him with antisemitic invective and sometimes attempting to kick him.

On one occasion, Ritstier was beaten up outside his front door. “My leg was cut open and I had a burst lip and bruises,” he said. Following that attack, local police placed him on a rapid response list in case of future outrages.

However, none of the gang members have been arrested for their harassment of Ritstier. He said that a fine had been handed to one of his tormentors, while police officers have held conversations with the gang members, but the harassment has continued.

(full article online)









						‘Don’t Look Away’: Dutch Jew Reveals Personal Ordeal With Antisemitic Gang
					

Illustrative: The kippah worn by observant Jews. Photo: Reuters/Ibraheem Abu Mustafa A Dutch Jew regularly subjected to antisemitic harassment in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## KoolKolt

Kinda odd that the left calls Trump, Hilter, and all Trump supporters, Nazis. Yet the left is the main ones being antisemitic…


----------



## Sixties Fan

KoolKolt said:


> Kinda odd that the left calls Trump, Hilter, and all Trump supporters, Nazis. Yet the left is the main ones being antisemitic…


Kinda odd that you do not see the extent of antisemitism on the Republican side.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/02/05/199-house-republicans-have-embraced-anti-semitism-violence/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why does America tolerate the GOP’s blatant antisemitism?

I again asked this question after listening to former President Trump’s unabashed antisemitism on fully display during an interview with Israeli journalist Barak Ravid. Here, Trump invoked the hateful “dual loyalty” trope, saying, “I’ll tell you, the Evangelical Christians love Israel more than the Jews in this country,” and complaining that _The New York Times_ hates Israel in the same breath that he said the newspaper is run by Jews. He capped things off by reminiscing about when “Israel had absolute power over Congress.”

-----
Despite all this evidence of blatant antisemitism, Republicans nonetheless have been able to avoid being labeled antisemitic despite bathing in it nearly every day though a simple five-step plan: 1) Deny, 2) Project, 3) Deflect — those first three steps, by the way, are straight out of Roger Stone’s “rules” to “Admit nothing, deny everything, launch counterattack” — 4) Praise Israel, and 5) Attack Ilhan Omar.









						Trump’s GOP Has Five Simple Tricks for Promoting Antisemitism
					

1) Deny, 2) Project, 3) Deflect, 4) Praise Israel, and 5) Attack Ilhan Omar.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## KoolKolt

Sixties Fan said:


> Kinda odd that you do not see the extent of antisemitism on the Republican side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/02/05/199-house-republicans-have-embraced-anti-semitism-violence/


Ummm, Trump was anti-Semitic? He did the most for Israel in recent history. He has a Jewish daughter and son in law. What did he ever do against Israel?

Well I guess that’s why no one gets anywhere. We all want good results but can only throw the blame on the other side. We are all guilty of it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

KoolKolt said:


> Ummm, Trump was anti-Semitic? He did the most for Israel in recent history. He has a Jewish daughter and son in law. What did he ever do against Israel?
> 
> Well I guess that’s why no one gets anywhere. We all want good results but can only throw the blame on the other side. We are all guilty of it.


Trump's main interest in Israel were the Jewish votes. Especially Jewish American votes.

His father was antisemitic, he is antisemitic.

Read the books written by Mary Trump, Michael Cohen and Barbara Est.  They all worked and dealt for hime and with him, amongst many other people .

Ivanka's choice was Ivanka's choice.  Nothing to do with her grandfather or father's antisemitism.

Don't give us the "lets blame the other side" nonsense.

There is proof of both sides having members who are antisemitic.

Educate yourself.


----------



## KoolKolt

Sixties Fan said:


> Trump's main interest in Israel were the Jewish votes. Especially Jewish American votes.
> 
> His father was antisemitic, he is antisemitic.
> 
> Read the books written by Mary Trump, Michael Cohen and Barbara Est.  They all worked and dealt for hime and with him, amongst many other people .
> 
> Ivanka's choice was Ivanka's choice.  Nothing to do with her grandfather or father's antisemitism.
> 
> Don't give us the "lets blame the other side" nonsense.
> 
> There is proof of both sides having members who are antisemitic.
> 
> Educate yourself.


The Middle East peace deals Trump facilitated tells me more about Trump’s feelings about Israel that Mary Trump might say. But say what you want about him. I don’t care.

I wasn’t saying we SHOULD blame the other side. I was saying we DO it and that’s why we never reach a positive outcome.

Yes agreed there are people on both sides of the aisle that are antisemitic. But no more use arguing about it. After this conversation, it’s not something I feel like I should sweat over.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Major U.S. news outlets are, once again, giving antisemites the benefit of the doubt. Two recent reports offer more troubling evidence that many in the media treat antisemitism differently from other types of racial and ethnic hatred.

Take, for example, a March 17, 2022 article by the _Philadelphia Inquirer_, entitled “Former athletic trainer says Agnes Irwin School illegally fired her for social media posts critical of Israel.”

Reporter Maddie Hanna details allegations by Natalie Abulhawa, a twenty-four-year-old Palestinian-American, who claims that she was she was “unlawfully fired” from her position as an athletic trainer at Anges Irwin “after parents complained about years-old social media posts criticizing Israel.”

The _Inquirer_ notes that the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR) has filed charges on Abulhawa’s behalf, arguing that her dismissal from the private school violates the federal civil rights act of 1964, and the Pennsylvania Human Rights Act.

To its credit, the newspaper does briefly note some of Abulhawa’s disturbing tweets:

“’Israel doesn’t have the right to exist,’ one tweet reads — a 2016 post that still appears on Abulhawa’s Twitter account. Many of the other posts compiled by the site, all of which date to 2016 or earlier, appear to have been deleted; among them are posts referring to ‘stocking up on rocks’ while mentioning the presence of Israeli soldiers, and calling for Zionists to ‘rot in fking hell.’”

Later the _Inquirer_ says that Abulhawa participated “in an anti-Israel protest with her mother, a Palestinian author.” Without additional details, this can sound rather innocuous. Indeed, the news report is set up in a manner to give Abulhawa the benefit of the doubt, assisting her claims that she’s not antisemitic.

But the _Inquirer_ omits that that protest which Abulhawa and her mother attended featured signs asserting that “Jews control the U.S. Senate.” Similarly, the newspaper also fails to mention that calling to end the Jewish state of Israel meets the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism, which has been widely adopted by numerous governments, as well as the U.S. State Department. Further, the overwhelming majority of American Jews support Jewish self-determination, or Zionism, and it seems reasonable to think that someone calling for them to “rot in fking hell” should not be teaching children.

(full article online)









						The Press Covers Antisemites—But Omits the Antisemitism
					

Two recent reports by mainstream U.S. news outlets highlight the media's failure to treat antisemitism seriously. Both the Washington Post and the Philadelphia Inquirer




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

_In his March 13, 2022 column in the Qatari state daily _Al-Watan_, Palestinian journalist Samir Al-Barghouti wrote that the real reason for the Russian invasion of Ukraine is President Putin's desire to prevent the Jews from establishing a presence on Russia's border. The column states that Jews have begun migrating to Ukraine with the intention of turning it into a place sacred to them, and that Putin, who is aware of the "danger" represented by the Jewish nation, went to war in order to prevent the Jews from harming Russia. Rife with antisemitic allegations and historical errors, the column goes on to blame the Jews for a series of historic events, including the assassination of American presidents Lincoln and Kennedy and of Russian Czar Nicholas II, financing the Soviet leaders Stalin and Lenin, planning the attack on the World Trade Center, stealing the gold of Chinese emperors, toppling the Ottoman caliphate and "selling the Middle East to the West for the lowest possible price," among other things.   _

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Article In Qatari State Daily: Putin Invaded Ukraine To Stop The Corrupt Jews From Establishing A Presence There
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

That was not Ms Alibhai-Brown’s first offence of this nature either. The year before, she replied to journalist Stephen Bush’s reaction to being appointed to lead a Jewish charity’s review of racial inclusivity in the Jewish community by tweeting: “maybe ask them about the Palestinians.” The review was concerned with British Jews and was unrelated to Israel, a distinction that Ms Alibhai-Brown is apparently incapable of apprehending.

Previously Ms Alibhai-Brown also expressed her opposition to the Labour Party’s adoption of the International Definition of Antisemitism, describing the fringe minority of Jewish individuals who agreed with her as “good Jews”.

Newspapers and television broadcasters who host Ms Alibhai-Brown must think again before giving a platform to someone who takes such positions.

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Antisemitism Barometer 2019 showed that antisemitism on the far-left of British politics has surpassed that of the far-right.

(full article online)









						“These days, any criticism of Israel is deemed ‘antisemitic’,” says inflammatory columnist Yasmin Alibhai-Brown in her latest use of Livingstone Formulation
					

The controversial columnist Yasmin Alibhai-Brown, has deployed the Livingstone Formulation yet again, asserting that “These days, any criticism of Israel is deemed ‘antisemitic’.” Ms Brown made the claim in a column this week for the i newspaper on Israel’s response to Russia’s invasion of...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A writer in Syria's Al Watan, Hassan M. Yousef, has extended this fairy tale to connect the Khazars to the Elders of Zion conspiracy theory of rich Jewish world domination. 



> In the year 802 AD, a number of Jewish merchants, led by Rabbi Ebadi, came to Khazaria from Iran after a revolt broke out against them. The shrewd rabbi succeeded in persuading Khagan Khazaria to convert to Judaism in order to remain independent, because his conversion to Islam would make him a follower of Baghdad, and his conversion to Christianity would make him a follower of Constantinople. After Judaism was declared the official religion of the country, the rabbi refused the entry of the entire population into his religion, and made Judaism a monopoly on the nobility of the major merchants, army leaders and notables of the people.
> 
> The Russian historian and archaeologist Lev Gumilyov states in his book “The Discovery of Khazaria,” that the immigrant Jews “bloodily and brutally suppressed any popular revolt demanding a limitation of the domination of foreign Jews.”
> 
> The important thing is that Khazaria, thanks to its strategic location, controlled the trade of Chinese silk and Siberian fur, and collected taxes from the caravans that passed through it. In the year 965 AD, the Russians were fed up with its policy and attacked it from the land and across the Volga River under the leadership of Prince Svetislav, and its Jews were scattered in Eastern and Central Europe. The most amazing thing that historians have reported is that the Jews of the ruling class in Khazaria disappeared with their money and gold just before it fell into the hands of the Russians. The old Russian references say: "When the Russians entered the city of Itil, the capital of Khazaria, they did not find any of its rulers or anything from the treasury." It is said that the rich Jews of Khazaria left with their money and went to Venice and Sardinia via Byzantium, where they established maritime trading companies that dominated trade in the Mediterranean, through which they doubled their wealth and then moved to Andalusia. After the weakening of Spain's role, they moved to Britain, and established the Bank of England, which collected most of the world's gold reserves. In the mid-nineteenth century, their grandchildren transferred their money to America, which is called “the second Khazaria,” and there they established Hollywood and the American Federal Treasury, and those who remained in Europe established the Zionist movement. As for the rest of the story, we not only know it, but we live it as a daily tragedy.



See? Khazars, Jews, money, brutality, theft, controlling Spain, somehow taking over England 200 years before Jews were allowed to return there, then to take over Hollywood and create the Federal Reserve and also Zionism. It all fits together so perfectly!

Hassan Yousef has a long resume of books, articles, films, stories, and awards. 

(full article online)









						Syrian news site connects Khazar theory to Jewish world domination
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab antisemitism was, and remains, antisemitism. Arab opposition to Zionism and Israel has always been antisemitic. It predates Zionism: the first Arab attack was on Jews in Petah Tikva in 1886 and the first altercation at the Western Wall occurred in 1911. Elder traces all the major influences, from conspiracy theories and blood libels to the role of the wartime Mufti of Jerusalem, author of the  1937 Nazi pamphlet _‘Islam and Judaism’_ , through to Holocaust denial/ inversion and  the Hamas charter.

An important factor perpetuating the conflict is the misplaced Arab sense of honour. Arab tenants in the Jerusalem neighbourhood of Sheikh Jarrahare encouraged not to pay rent because it is more honourable to be homeless than to admit that Jews own the homes they live in.

But in Elder’s estimation, the greatest challenge to Arab antisemites comes from within their own ranks: those countries who have signed the Abraham Accords with Israel. It is a game-changer.

Section Two focuses on international law and all the familiar accusations routinely levelled  at Israel: proportionality, distinction,  the use or misuse of human shields. What does international law say on settlements and the Right of Return?  Elder has plenty to say.

Section Three is about the pernicious corruption of academic Middle East Studies by so-called Experts – the likes of Judith Butler, Ilan Pappé , Jasbir Puar and Avi Shlaim. Peter Beinart, the American liberal turned-anti-Zionist, is a clever propagandist setting the framework to win the argument before it even starts.

What to do ?  Elder of Ziyon’s solution is:  “To fight it, expose it’ . When Elder writes his blogposts, he tries to ensure that the reader learns something they didn’t know before.  And there is bound to be much that even a seasoned antisemitism-watcher can learn from this clearly-laid out and comprehensive guide.

(full article online)









						New book: Arab opposition to Zionism has always been antisemitic • Point of No Return
					

Arab antisemitism is indistinguishable from anti-Zionism, suggests a new book by Elder of Ziyon, veteran analyst and blogger. Point of No Return reviews The Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism. For anyone following Middle Eastern news as it relates to Israel, Elder of Ziyon has long been the...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We are not anti-Christian,” she emphasized. “We appreciate the assistance, but we must draw the line when it comes to proselytizing. To exploit a humanitarian crisis to sell Jesus is just wrong.”

Evangelical Christians are known as strong supporters of Israel, but Nuszen rejected the idea that Israeli government officials and Jews should look the other way and accept the aid without criticizing the missionary agenda among many of them.

“They are targeting vulnerable people who are looking for food and shelter [in order] to rob them of their faith,” she said. “This is not the way that a true friend would act.”

(full article online)

https://worldisraelnews.com/christian-missionaries-slammed-for-exploiting-ukrainian-jewish-refugees-wherever-they-go/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=ATTACK%3A+ISIS-inspired+Terrorists+Kill+2+Israelis%3B+Christian+Missionaries+Exploit+Ukrainian+Jewish+Refugees+Wherever+They+Go%3B+‘This+Isn’t+Obama’s+Iran+Deal_+It’s+Much%2C+Much+Worse’&utm_campaign=20220327_m167162061_ATTACK%3A+ISIS-inspired+Terrorists+Kill+2+Israelis%3B+Christian+Missionaries+Exploit+Ukrainian+Jewish+Refugees+Wherever+They+Go%3B+‘This+Isn’t+Obama’s+Iran+Deal_+It’s+Much%2C+Much+Worse’&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan

The terror groups, and Fatah's "military wing," are more open about their support of terror, and quite proud of the attacks. Even though the attacks are associated with ISIS, which mainstream Arabs generally hate. They are effectively allies of the Islamic State.

Israeli Arabs, on the other hand, appear to be genuinely upset. Part of it might be because of worries about any backlash against them, but their responses to these two attacks do not strike me as being insincere, unlike the reluctant condemnations that we have seen in the past from the PA which appeared to be given under pressure from the US and Europe.

So we have three disparate reactions to terrorism, but really only two: the Palestinian Authority incites terror attacks themselves and praises terrorists constantly in their media. When forced to make a statement,  their condemnations ring hollow. 

Deep down, they are happy.

There is  another group that is important to track as well: the Western apologists for Palestinian "rights." They pretend to be against terror but they always end up justifying it. Their reactions are very similar to the Palestinian Authority. During the height of the second intifada, the Western champions of the Palestinian cause did everything they could to come up with reasons why terrorism against Jews was justified. And you can see them, today, in the pages of Mondoweiss and Electronic Intifada and even UN Special Rapporteur reports. 

Notably, the attendees at the Negev Summit from Egypt, the UAE, Morocco and Bahrain condemned the attack.

The Arab world has been divided. We can see these divisions in how they react to the idea of Jews having their own state. And the divisions are mirrored in the Western world - with some people who claim to want peace being the ones who justify terror. 

The common denominator is old fashioned antisemitism. That is what drives both the the Western haters of Israel and apologists for terror and the Arab rejectionist front - who generally are also pro-Iran and pro-Russia. 

It is a different world now, and the divisions between good and evil, moral and immoral, philosemitic and antisemitic are lined up with the divisions between those who oppose terror without any caveats and those who justify it.

(full article online)









						You can tell how moral people are by their reactions to the murder of Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Nazis have been feeling very free to show their learned hatred of Jews.  Thank you president T )






Nazi Armband-Wearing Woman Accosts Elderly Jewish Man in California​
According to Orange County Sheriff’s Department spokesperson Jaimee Blashaw, the woman made antisemitic comments and threatened an 80-year-old Jewish man who confronted her about the armband.

The Anti-Defamation League posted a photo of the woman, which it said had been provided by a citizen who wished to remain anonymous. It showed a woman wearing a black outfit, wearing a red Nazi armband prominently displaying a swastika.

Blashaw said two witnesses intervened, one of whom took the armband from the woman.

According to local media reports, a complaint was forwarded to the district attorney’s office. It recommended that the woman be charged with threatening the man and hate crimes related to her antisemitic remarks.

(full article online)









						Nazi Armband-Wearing Woman Accosts Elderly Jewish Man in California | United with Israel
					

Woman got into altercation with elderly Jewish man.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guardian’s new Jerusalem correspondent, Bethan McKernan, began her assignment in early December, 2021.

Here is a list of terror attacks which resulted in injury or death since that time:

2021

Dec. 4: A 20 year old Israeli man was seriously injured after being stabbed multiple times by a Palestinian in Jerusalem.

Dec. 6th: An Israeli security guard was seriously wounded in a car-ramming attack at the Te’enim Checkpoint in the West Bank.

Dec. 16th: Palestinians ambushed a car driving near Homesh in the West Bank. Yehuda Dimentman, 25, was killed and two other Israelis wounded.

Dec. 18th: A 38-year-old Israeli was injured in a stabbing attack by a Palestinian woman near the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron.

Dec. 21st: A 14 year old Palestinian girl stabbed an Israeli woman, 26-year-old Moriah Cohen, several times in the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood of Jerusalem.

Dec. 29th: An Israeli civilian was injured by sniper fire from terrorists in Gaza.

2022

Jan. 11: An Israeli soldier was moderately wounded by a Palestinian car-ramming attack near the Halamish settlement

Feb. 6: A 91 year old Holocaust survivor died of wounds suffered by a Gaza rocket attack fired during last year’s war.

March 2: a 48-year-old Jewish Israeli man was moderately hurt in a stabbing attack by a Palestinian assailant in the West Bank town of Hizme.

March 3: A Jewish Israeli man in his 40s was moderately hurt after apparently being stabbed in Hizme

March 6: two policemen were wounded in a stabbing attack by a Palestinian assailant nearby in Jerusalem’s Old City

March 7: Two police officers were moderately hurt in a Palestinian stabbing attack in Jerusalem’s Old City

March 19: an Israeli man was stabbed by and lightly hurt by a Palestinian man when he was out jogging on Jerusalem’s Hebron Road.

March 20:, Two Israeli police officers were hurt in a Palestinian stabbing attack in East Jerusalem’s Ras al-Amud neighborhood,

March 22: Four Israeli civilians were killed and two others wounded in a ramming and stabbing attack in Beersheba by an Arab Israeli.

(*These are merely the attacks which resulted in an injury or fatality.  From December through February, Israel’s Security Agency has documentedhundreds of ‘unsuccessful’ attacks in Judea and Samaria.)

In all of McKernan’s reports since early December, the only time she even mentioned any of these attacks was in a Dec. 19th article about Israeli settler violence. The two sentences were buried in the 13th paragraph of the 1545 word article:



> The _Palestinians can also turn to violence_. Earlier this week, gunmen ambushed a car with Israeli license plates as it left Homesh in the northern West Bank, killing a 25-year-old and wounding two others.


So, since Dec. 1st, 2021, the Guardian’s Jerusalem correspondent has devoted 34 words, _in total_, to the issue of Palestinian terror over the course of 15 terror events.  Further, though, in previous years, the Guardian would sometimes publish wire service reports (from AP, AFP or Reuters) on Palestinian terror attacks if their Jerusalem correspondent wasn’t available at the time, no such wire service reports on the terror incidents listed above were published.

As we observed in a post in December, we’ve written about McKernan for years prior to her Guardian appointment – when she was the Middle East correspondent for the Independent, and we documented her egregious pro-Palestinian bias.  The recent failure of McKernan and her editors to report on Palestinian terrorism – and the impact such racist-inspired violence has on Israeli-Palestinian relations – is another reflection of the Guardian’s institutional hostility to Israel and (at best) indifference to antisemitism.











						Guardian's Jerusalem reporter has ignored months of Palestinian terror
					

The Guardian’s new Jerusalem correspondent, Bethan McKernan, began her assignment in early December, 2021.  Here is a list of terror attacks which resulte




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Knell does not adequately clarify that the “Palestinians in Israeli jails” are convicted terrorists and that “those killed by Israeli forces” were carrying out terror attacks at the time. Her failure – once again – to adequately clarify those crucial points compromises the ability of readers and listeners to understand why “Israel argues that these encourage terrorism”.

Neither does she explain that the US Congress acts in accordance with the Taylor Force Act, as explained in an article at the Jerusalem Post late last year:

“In the US, the Taylor Force Act (TFA) raised the stakes, conditioning the vast majority of US aid to the PA on abolishing the PA’s terror reward payments. Following the US, the Netherlands and Australia cut off all funding to the PA. In parallel, the Israeli parliament passed legislation deducting the amount the PA paid to terrorists from the taxes Israel collects and gives to the PA.

As a result of TFA, the PA has lost over $600 million of potential aid from the US alone. Information recently provided to PMW by the Finance Ministry shows that the implementation of the Israeli law has so far cost the Palestinians over 1.4 billion shekels.”

The “problems” behind the Palestinian Authority’s self-inflicted financial crisis (which the BBC has been reporting badly for years) are hence in no small part rooted in the fact that it prioritises financial rewards for terrorismand encourages incitement to hate and glorification of terror. As explained in the same Jerusalem Post article:

“Now imagine if the PA would stop incentivizing terror by rewarding terrorists: the PA and the Palestinian economy would enjoy a four-fold windfall. First, the PA would save the estimated 700 million to a billion shekels it pays annually to terrorists and their families. Next, the US, the Netherlands, Australia and others who cut funding would be able to renew their aid to the PA, bringing in hundreds of millions of additional dollars. Israel could stop implementing its law, thereby inflating the PA coffers by another 600 million shekels annually. Finally, if the PA also stopped promoting terror, in the absence of constant violence, investment activity in the PA could potentially boom.”

However, not for the first time, rather than challenging the Palestinian Authority officials who are responsible for those harmful policies, Yolande Knell once again preferred to focus audience attentions on some of their effects: the plight of helpless patients and hospital staff. 

(full article online )









						BBC’s Knell once again sidesteps PA payments for terrorism
					

On the morning of March 27th the BBC News website published a report by Yolande Knell headlined “The Palestinian cancer centre that can't take patients” on




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, before the community could do anything about it, the Egyptian Antiquities Authority entered the cemetery and - without any supervision from any Jewish authorities, and apparently without even trying to use modern preservation methods - grabbed the huge collection of documents, stuffing them into bags for 48 hours, and took them away.

It is theorized that the Egyptian government was worried that the documents would be smuggled to Israel so they decided to grab them all now, against the wished of the remaining Jews in Cairo, whose relatives might be mentioned in the collection.

It is unknown how old the genizah is. No one had had the chance to study it yet. The Bassatine cemetery is the second oldest Jewish cemetery in the world, built in the ninth century. The burial plot for the genizah belonged to the Moussiri family, who immigrated to Egypt from Italy in the 18th century. 

Ahmed Gendy, an Egyptian professor of Jewish and Zionist Studies who has studied the famous medieval Cairo genizah confirms that the Egyptian Antiquities Authority has been negligent on how they handled that priceless collection. When he would request an item from the genizah to study, he said that they would bring them to him in cloth bags, where insects and humidity could damage them.

Nevertheless, he supports the antisemitic actions of the authority by invoking his own antisemitism:


> What the members of the Egyptian Antiquities Authority did by transferring the contents of the discovered Genizah is right, from the reality of the first experience that witnessed the theft or sale of the contents of the ancient Genizah.
> 
> What the Jewish community did most likely was done in coordination with the Israeli authorities, in order to internationalize the issue, so that the international community and its institutions would pressure Egypt to implement what the members of the community want in Egypt, on the basis that what was discovered may be linked to Jewish families, and that they do not belong to the Egyptian government. But the fact that members of this sect live in Egypt, and hold Egyptian citizenship, makes the issue of their resorting to the American embassy in order to pressure Egypt on this issue reprehensible, and confirms what we mentioned earlier in another place about the Jews of their constant feeling of isolation and lack of belonging to the countries in which they live.



The community saw that the Egyptian authorities were stealing their property from their own cemetery and ignoring their protests, so they appealed to the Americans who were also working on fixing up the cemetery. This "expert" who understands how little the Egyptian Antiquities Authority cares about the preservation of priceless Jewish items says that this is proof of how Jews in Egypt aren't really patriotic Egyptians. 

As far as whether Israel has the right to these documents: The Egyptian Jewish community in Egypt is reportedly down to only 3 members, while there are over 50,000 Egyptian Jews in Israel. Tens of thousands of Egyptian Jews in Israel should have a large say on their own relatives' possessions, especially when the Egyptian authorities' interest in those items is more to keep them away from Jews than to benefit from them. As with priceless Jewish objects from Iraq and Yemen, it is disingenuous to say that the antisemites who drove out the ancient Jewish communities out of their countries should have the rights to the possessions of those very people they expelled.

(full article online)









						Egyptian authorities steal newly found Genizah of historic Jewish texts from Jewish cemetery in Cairo
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet there are undeniable cases of antisemitism out there which get little or no attention. Not hints of antisemitism, not events that can be interpreted as antisemitic by some definition. I'm talking about the real deal, no two ways about it.




Which brings us to this article in Jordan's Addustour (Constitution) newspaper by Dr. Mohamed Khairy Labada, a medical doctor and writer from Amman.

He writes:


> This golden rule described by Goebbels, the well-known advocate of Nazism, I doubt that anyone in this world - except that Satan - has applied it to the fullest extent, and exploited it to the end like the Zionist movement.
> 
> Lie as much you like, for there is only a limited number of people who know the truth to oppose you, for if some of them raised their voices, the torrential propaganda torrent would cover them up.
> 
> Palestine, and with it the Arab East, and the destinies of its people, is not the victim of a single myth, but rather a victim of a complex series of legends...
> 
> It was launched, then repeated, then established facts, and we are hard at work trying to find the way to know its dimensions, and they did not all come together, because they were local myths, for each stage of the Zionist crusade had its appropriate slogans, and its programmed lie. Six million Jews in gas furnaces, and such as that the Jews are a poor and peaceful people that the Arabs want to slaughter, and that the Jews are the only oppressed people in human history, and they are a people and loved ones that have existed for three thousand years until today, and they are God’s chosen people and the people of geniuses, and that Palestine is the promised land, and it is God Jehovah who promised them, and they are also the first owners of Palestine. The repetition of these legends, slogans, and absolute sayings, inserted between facts and axioms, are heard even among some Arabs...The status quo, power, time, and circumstances are new facts that, in turn, put forward other new myths, such as the myth of security that justified the sequential seizure of land and expansion in connected episodes, after which security always remains threatened without end, and there is no security for others. And the legend of the strong army; had it not been for the humiliating umbilical cord that links it to the American arsenal, it would never have been, and “Israel” would not exist!!



A man who literally cannot tell the difference between truth and lies is accusing Israel of the same. Projection is rarely this obvious.

And as is invariably the case, there is no pushback from the larger Arab world against this bigotry. Antisemitism is mainstream in the entire nation of Jordan but no one wants to talk about it as they accuse their political opposites of not being sufficiently outraged at a hint of antisemitism that is only visible to those with special glasses.

(full article online)









						From the Torah to the Holocaust, Jews can't stop lying - according to a Jordanian newspaper
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The survey found a high correspondence between those who have the most anti-Zionist views and those who have the most classical antisemitic views:



> Twenty one percent of New Zealanders held two or more classical antisemitic views (out of eight questions), and 25% held two or more Zionophobic views (out of seven). This survey found there is a relationship between those holding Zionophobic views and those who hold classical antisemitic views. It shows the more extreme anti-Israel sentiment someone has, the more classical antisemitic tropes they will believe in, and vice versa. For example, there is only a 25% chance that someone who holds four classical antisemitic views will hold no anti-Israel antisemitic views, and only a 29% chance that someone who holds four anti-Israel antisemitic views will hold no classical antisemitic views. This is consistent with a United Kingdom study which also showed a clear empirical link between the two forms of antisemitism.


 I had seen the high level results of the UK survey but hadn't seen that analysis of the link between  classic antisemitic attitudes and anti-Israel attitudes. 

The nexus where classic antisemitism and anti-Zionism meet is perhaps in the questions comparing Israel to Nazi Germany. In the New Zealand survey, 12% agreed that "Israeli government policies are similar to those of the Nazi regime," in the latest UK survey, 24% agreed that “Israel treats the Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews” - which is down from the 31% who agreed in 2019!

One other question asked in New Zealand but not asked in the UK is also another indication of where left-wing antisemitism mirrors classic antisemitism:  14% agreed that "Jews have White privilege."

(full article online )









						Surveys show that extreme hate of Zionism goes hand in hand with classic Jew-hatred
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Losing two teaching positions didn't deter Salaita from continuing his demonization of the Jewish state, backing the antisemitic Boycott, Divest, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, and supporting known terrorists.
In 2018, he alleged that pro-Palestinian speech is being censored and went on an antisemitic tantrum on Twitter:

"Zionists insist that Israel doesn't just shoot unarmed demonstrators. They're right. Israel also shoots journalists and doctors."
"Israel practices anti-Black racism. Israel brutalizes migrant workers. Israel oppresses Muslims."
"The USA and Israel both dispossess Indigenous nations, brutalize Black people, imprison children, torture dissidents, cosset dictators, arm reactionaries, abuse protestors, elect racists, and demand to be seen as avatars of virtue. #SharedValues."





Salaita also outrageously compared himself to convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh who was involved in a terror bombing that resulted in the death of two young Jewish students. Fanning over the cold-blooded murderer, Salaita claimed that like Odeh, he's being prosecuted and tweeted a photo of himself with Odeh stating "I was lucky enough to meet a true hero tonight..."

Despite Salaita's track record of making harmful, dangerous, and antisemitic statements, earlier this week Virginia Tech Graduate and Professional Student Senate (GPSS) invited him to take part in its Research Symposium and Exposition. Calls from students, faculty, and advocacy groups to rescind the invitation didn't suffice. The university provided Salaita a stage to spew his hatred and allegedly paid him a $12,000 speaking fee while refusing to issue a public statement about the highly disputed incident.

This is not the first time that the student senate has acted against the interest of pro-Israel and Jewish students. Last Semester they passed a BDS measure creating a hostile climate on our campus, especially for Jewish graduate students.

College administrations have a great responsibility to ensure the safety of all their students. Universities must stop green-lighting and bank-rolling antisemitic speakers whose sole purpose is to demonize the Jewish people.

(full article online)









						Steven Salaita - The Canned Professor — StopAntisemitism
					

Steven Salaita   is a disgraced Professor from Washington D.C. who lost two teaching positions at different Universities after his atrocious antisemitic social media posts were exposed.  In 2014,   Salaita became the focus of a national controversy   after the University of Illinois at Urbana rescin




					www.stopantisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a gesture of startling hypocrisy, If Americans Knew,  Sabeel, Arab Resource Organizing Center, Jewish Voice for Peace, American Muslims for Palestine, CAIR,  Al Awda and others ignored their own established policies against  "normalization"  and hosted a member of Israel's government. 

Oh, but he wasn't a Jew.  That matters, apparently.   These extremists hosted Sami Abu Shehadeh, a member of Israel's Knesset member of the representing the Arab nationalist party,  Balad.  If you ever had a doubt that BDS and the movement to isolate Israel economically, politically and socially was directed solely toward Jews, now you have evidence.  

The very presence of of Sami Abu Shehadeh within the Israeli government negates the claims of these groups that assert that Israel is an "apartheid" state.   

Incidentally, although Jewish Voice for Peace has, on paper at least, denounced white supremacist Alison Weir, they had no trouble promoting and co-sponsoring this event with her and her group "If Americans Knew".  So much for that "formal policy".

Arabs make up nearly 20% of Israel’s population. They have full citizenship, including the right to vote, and have a major presence in the fields of  medicine, academia and in government.   Whatever these groups original intention was in sponsoring Sami Abu Shejadeh,  it was lost in translation.  The event only served to shine a spotlight on the hypocrisy and the falacies of their own movement.

(full article online)









						Bay Area Anti-Zionist groups sponsor talk with member of Israeli Knesset
					

Yesterday, some of the most extreme anti-Israel groups in the Bay Area got together to sponsor a talk by an Israeli member of the Knesset. I...




					proisraelbaybloggers.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elected NUS president in 2008, Streeting said that since becoming the Ilford North MP he had tried not to provide a running commentary on the student body because “it is for each generation of leaders to set their priorities.”

But he continued: “I just don’t feel I can stay silent when you have got such obvious problems.”

And in a direct message to the current NUS leadership he said: “It should never be for the Union of Jewish Students to fight antisemitism alone.

“I would appeal to student unions who ultimately call the shots in the NUS, whether in policy terms, or the people they elect to lead the organisation.

“Student unions need to really get a grip on this and take NUS back.”

Asked how much of what has happened to the NUS in relation to Jewish students was a legacy of the leadership of Jeremy Corbyn, which oversaw the closure of moderate organisations such as Labour Students, Streeting said: “I think Corbynism has left a long legacy including poisoning the well of the student movement.

“It really breaks my heart that an organisation that has throughout its history played a leading role in the fight against antisemitism has fallen so spectacularly short.

(full article online)









						Wes Streeting: NUS at ‘one of the lowest points in its history’ over Jewish students
					

Labour's shadow health secretary, himself a former NUS president, tells Jewish News  'legacy of Corbynism has poisoned the well of the student movement'




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an email sent to CAMERA, seen by the JC, the BBC acknowledged previous instances of the mistake in its Arabic-language output, promising it had corrected them and taken “internal action with the journalist who edited the piece”. The corporation also claimed to have reminded “all staff” about its impartiality guidelines. 

CAMERA has since identified continued, repeated occurrences of the same mistake. In many cases the BBC’s articles correctly refer to other countries using their capital cities, while referring to Israel as “Tel Aviv”, suggesting a blind spot when it comes to the Jewish state. 

Critics say in doing so the BBC is breaking its commitment to adhere to its own impartiality guidelines by making an alleged “politicised error.” 

The BBC incorrectly used Tel Aviv to refer to Israel in a wide variety of news stories, including reports on Gulf-Israel relations, Israeli plans to allocate billions of dollars to improving conditions for Arabs in the country, Israeli supplying water to Jordan, Israeli relations with Bahrain and Israel’s investigation into the Lag Ba’Omer stampede in Meron. 

In January, the BBC published a report mentioning dealings between Morocco and Israel, referencing “relations between Rabat and Tel Aviv”. In an article last month about diplomatic relations between Turkey and Israel, the BBC referred to Israel’s government as Tel Aviv five times, including a reference to “a Turkish desire to send messages to Tel Aviv”. 

A separate report the same month described Turkish actions towards Israel and Egypt, correctly referring to the Egyptian government as Cairo but once again using Tel Aviv to describe Israel’s.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com


----------



## 1srelluc




----------



## Sixties Fan

The McGill Daily, an independent student newspaper, recently covered a public demonstration on campus against the university’s criticism of the SSMU’s recent resolution, but rather than straightforward coverage of the dispute between the university and the student union, author Saylor Catlin simply repeated the talking points of anti-Israel student groups on campus.

Despite its frequent use in anti-Israel messaging, the allegation repeated uncritically in Catlin’s March 28 article that Israel practices “settler-colonial apartheid” is absurdly false. Israel is the national homeland for the Jewish People, who have continued to live there for three thousand years, against all odds. Not only is Israel definitively not a settler colonial state, it embodies the exact opposite: the hope of a small and marginalized people, long colonized by larger powers, taking back their ancestral homeland and reviving their ancient language.

“At the rally, calls for ‘Free, free, Palestine!,’ ‘No peace on stolen land,’ and ‘the students, united, will never be divided’ bounced off the exterior walls of the James Administration Building, echoing through campus,” Catlin wrote. “Attendees waved Palestinian flags, while one individual mounted the scaffolding in front of the building’s entrance to lead the crowd in chants. Multiple speakers delivered speeches to the crowd, celebrating the passing of the Palestine Solidarity Policy, shaming the university, and encouraging SSMU to stand its ground.”

(full article online)









						McGill Daily Repeats Anti-Israel Talking Points in News Report
					

Across the Western world, university and college campuses are notorious for their anti-Israel activities. From Israel Apartheid Week programs and




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

1srelluc said:


>


Does the soccer player know your using him to spit on Jews and show your level of Jew hatred?

I hope he sues.


----------



## 1srelluc

Sixties Fan said:


> Does the soccer player know your using him to spit on Jews and show your level of Jew hatred?
> 
> I hope he sues.


Damn, sorry I forgot you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

1srelluc said:


> Damn, sorry I forgot you have no sense of humor.
> 
> View attachment 623013


What was the joke in a thread called Stop Antisemitism where you bring antisemitism......as a joke?


----------



## 1srelluc

Sixties Fan said:


> What was the joke in a thread called Stop Antisemitism where you bring antisemitism......as a joke?


I think it has something to do with the duality of man.....Some of us have the ability to joke about what we find repugnant....Especially when the subject has been beaten to death.....Lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

1srelluc said:


> I think it has something to do with the duality of man.....Some of us have the ability to joke about what we find repugnant....Especially when the subject has been beaten to death.....Lighten the fuck up.


Thank you for owning up to being a Jew hater.

I am as light as a feather.


----------



## 1srelluc

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you for owning up to being a Jew hater.
> 
> I am as light as a feather.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Ms Epstein was asked by our host whether she was surprised that polling by Campaign Against Antisemitism showed that a shocking 46% of British Jews said that they do not display visible signs of their Judaism due to antisemitism, she replied that she was not.

“Antisemitism is the oldest hatred documented in terms of people’s disregard, hatred, dislike for cultures that they feel are alien to them,” Ms Epstein said. “I completely understand why in certain circumstances, loathe as we are to admit it considering our history, that people would want to not display their Jewish credentials.”

Ms Epstein went on to reveal that the issue of Jewish visibility was a personal one to her after her son was nearly attacked. 

“One of my kids was rounded upon by three Arab-speaking men when he was travelling recently in Europe. They were staying in the same place…the night before they had seen him and he wasn’t wearing his kippah and they were perfectly friendly. And the next day, when they saw him and he was, they rounded upon him,” Ms Epstein said.

She added: “Fortunately, the German police were very good and they have since been arrested.”

Ms Epstein stated that the incident was an example of what happens “when you display your Judaism in certain situations,” adding: “There are lots of people who are amenable and reasonable but equally, it’s an age-old hatred and we still haven’t found out why they don’t like us.”

Throughout the interview, Ms Epstein touched upon a wide variety of topics, including her Jewish Ukrainian heritage, how her last name can sometimes conjure unwanted connotations, and what it means to be a Jewish mother.

(full article online)









						Broadcaster Angela Epstein reveals her son was rounded upon for wearing skullcap
					

The journalist and broadcaster Angela Epstein appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where she revealed that her son was nearly assaulted by three men after they had seen him wearing his skullcap, or kippah. When Ms Epstein was asked by our host whether she was...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two teenagers have been found guilty of carrying out a hate crime against a rabbi and sentenced in Bonita Springs, Florida.

Seventeen-year-old Tucker Bachman and fourteen-year-old Case Leckbee have been found guilty of criminal mischief when they defaced Rabbi Mendy Greenberg’s home, spray-painting the word “Jew’s” on his driveway, destroying his mailbox, and smashing his car window.

Mr Bachman and Mr Leckbee were reportedly sentenced to community service and a curfew. They also have to attend a Neighbourhood Accountability Board with their parents or guardian, at which Rabbi Greenberg will be present.

State Attorney Amira Fox said: “These juveniles will face their consequences immediately from the community they injured. They will learn of the impact of their senseless behaviour by meeting with leaders of the Jewish community and, together, the community will determine how best to repair the harm.”

(full article online)









						Teenagers in Florida sentenced after spray-painting the word “Jew’s” on rabbi’s driveway
					

Two teenagers have been found guilty of carrying out a hate crime against a rabbi and sentenced in Bonita Springs, Florida. Seventeen-year-old Tucker Bachman and fourteen-year-old Case Leckbee have been found guilty of criminal mischief when they defaced Rabbi Mendy Greenberg’s home...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Progress )

For the first time since the signing of the Abraham Accords, an Israeli research book has been published in Abu Dhabi. The UAE's largest public research institute, the Emirates Center for Strategic Studies and Research, has published _Zionism in Arab Discourse_ by Prof. Uriya Shavit, Head of the Religious Studies Program and the Kantor Center for the Study of Contemporary European Jewry, both at the Entin Faculty of Humanities at Tel Aviv University, and Dr. Ofir Winter, a researcher at the Institute for National Security Studies. Translated into Arabic at the initiative of Egyptian Rami Abd el-Hai Kabil, this is the first Hebrew research book ever published in the UAE. 


Initially published in Hebrew in 2013 by HaKibbutz HaMeuchad Publishing House and in English in 2016 by the Manchester University Press, the book has aroused considerable interest. Its main thesis is that, alongside animosity towards Zionism and Israel, quite a number of Arab thinkers since the end of the 19th century, including members of the Muslim Brothers, have regarded various aspects of the Zionist enterprise as models which the Arab world should also adopt. Arab texts noted by the book glorify a range of Zionist qualities, such as Israeli democracy, the figures of Herzl and Ben Gurion, the status of women in Israeli society, the revival of the Hebrew language, relations between Israel and the Jewish diaspora, and the achievements of Israeli science and academia.

(full article online)









						Making history: the achievements of Zionism studied in the UAE
					

Book by Israeli Islam researchers published in Abu Dhabi.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new report said that NRM aims to stage a revolution to replace democratic governments with a Nazi dictatorship encompassing Scandinavia and the Nordic region. The ADL noted that the group, which vandalized a Swedish synagogue with bloody baby dolls during Passover in 2021, has expanded internationally, including in Norway, Denmark, Finland and Iceland. It also has ties with American white supremacist organizations.

“What is so alarming about the Nordic Resistance Movement is its obsession with violence and its antisemitic core beliefs,” said Sharon Nazarian, ADL senior vice president of international affairs. “Their name refers to its belief that it is fighting a war of resistance against Jews and they have held hundreds of combat training sessions in preparation for what they claim will be the overthrow of European democracies.”

“The NRM distinguishes itself from other Swedish right-wing extremists,” said Daniel Poohl, CEO of the Expo Foundation, the co-author of the report. “They are more violent, more ambitious and more well-organized than any other group. They actively work to disrupt democracy at the local level by intimidating and attacking anyone they deem a target – Jews and other minorities as well as activists, local politicians and journalists. For a quarter of a century, they have successfully sought to expand their reach beyond Sweden’s borders, establishing branches in neighboring countries and forging alliances with extremists across the world.”

(full article online)









						ADL: Swedish neo-Nazi group exporting 'fanatical antisemitism'
					

EU urged to act against leading neo-Nazi group exporting "obsession with violence and antisemitic core beliefs" to other countries.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Appearing on a QAnon-aligned podcast on Monday, Fox Nation presenter Lara Logan claimed that Jews paid Charles Darwin to invent the theory of evolution.

Logan hosts Fox Nation’s “Lara Logan Has No Agenda.”

Logan, a former investigative journalist, told the podcast, “And We Know,” that the Rothschild family paid to Darwin to manufacture his theory of evolution.
----
The article Logan shared also included an infographic claiming that “Zionists” are behind communism, radical feminism, multi-culturalism, the slave trade and a host of other evils.





An antisemitic infographic appearing in an article shared by journalist Lara Logan. (Screenshot)
In December, Logan angered American Jews by comparing Dr. Anthony Fauci to Dr. Josef Mengele, the Nazi doctor who performed experiments on Jews in Auschwitz on Fox News.

“What you see on Dr. Fauci, this is what people say to me, that he doesn’t represent science to them. He represents Josef Mengele — Dr. Josef Mengele, the Nazi doctor who did experiments on Jews during the Second World War and in the concentration camps,” she said.

Organizations such as Yad Vashem, the Auschwitz Memorial Museum and the ADL condemned Logan’s comparisons as outlandish, offensive and accused her of exploiting the Holocaust.


----
As a result of those remarks, the United Talent Agency, which represents entertainers, athletes, journalists and other professionals severed its ties with Logan over her Mengele comments.

Jews on Twitter denounced Logan.

“Fox has a problem. A vanishingly thin line separates the world of conspiracy theories with antisemitism. So you have Tucker Carlson talking about “the great replacement” – a classic White Supremacist antisemitic trope – and now this,” tweeted Paul Gross, a senior fellow at the Menachem Begin Heritage Center.


(full article)









						Fox Host Under Fire for Trafficking in Vile Antisemitic Conspiracy Theories | United with Israel
					

Logan says Jews paid Charles Darwin to invent theory of evolution, shared article blaming Rothschilds for masterminding Lincoln and Kennedy assassinations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Put aside the fact that Gregson is pushing Arthur Koestler’s Khazar myth – which denies Jews their history. I also do not want to focus on the ahistorical Bundist rewrite, which misunderstands Bundism entirely. Nor will I expand here on the lie that only after the Holocaust did the Jews make demands for a state. These are all points I can make another day.

I want to deal only with the Holocaust denial. In this email Gregson states that Hitler only killed Bundists. He goes on to say that the Bundists died and the Zionists lived. Which means – obscenely, in Gregson’s eyes a bad Jew is one who survived Hitler’s slaughter. The good Jews all died. Gregson is taking ownership of the Holocaust – and he – and the Palestinians become its living victims. I, as a Zionist am disconnected from the Holocaust – and become a ‘demon’ who profits from the suffering of others.

Ahistorical, abusive garbage, Holocaust denial and blatant antisemitism.

Gregson – ‘I looked up Judaism’​Finally, there is the part of the email, where Peter Gregson tries to tell me, a Jew, what ‘Judaism’ is about. It is not just that Gregson fails to understand that ‘Jewish’ is not the same as ‘Judaism’, falling into the classic trap that many people who can only understand religion through Christian eyes fall into.

It is more about the racist arrogance that sits behind the comment. Peter Gregson’s mind is full of misconceptions and false history. He has so wrapped himself up in this hatred, that he actually believes in what he promotes. And he is so sure about his position, that he is confident enough to racially abuse Jewish people who support Zionism. This is what antisemitic anti-Zionism turns these people into – racist abusers.

Lie after lie​The entire petition process has been built with antisemitic lies and was put together by a Jew hating racist. In the email Gregson claims that Israel ‘carpet bombs Gaza’ which is nonsensical garbage. He also claims that Hamas have only murdered 44 Israelis in more than 20 years, which is absurd. On Gregson’s website, which is the biggest load of ahistorical garbage you will likely ever see, he even tries to pass some Holocaust images off as being from the 1948 civil conflict. Lie after vicious lie.

Instead of rejecting the petition outright – as they should have done – this is what the councillors in Edinburgh intended to give a platform to – until they were scared away by potential legal implications.

Two final notes.

I received two responses from Councillors to my forwarded email. They were strange to say the least. As the vote did not take place, it is difficult to decipher what the Councillors had intended to do – and for this reason, I am currently not publishing the emails I received.

It is also interesting that Gregson lists the Palestinian activist Issa Amro as a Patron of his antisemitic gang. I asked Amro directly if this were true and his response was not clear, so I have since forwarded him Gregson’s email as he requested – and await his response.

I will keep you posted.

(full article online)









						Peter Gregson and his racist, abusive email
					

Peter Gregson - the activist behind the Edinburgh / Gaza twinning petition - sent me a racist and abusive email - here it is.




					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alice Walker disinvited by Bay Area Book Festival – J.
					

The Bay Area Book Festival has rescinded an invitation to author Alice Walker over her support for an antisemitic conspiracy theorist.




					www.jweekly.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“As we know, viruses mutate,” he says. When we look at antisemitism, what often is called the world’s oldest hatred, we’re looking at something that is not clearly defined. Antisemitism is not A, B and C. Antisemitism is used in every generation as a form of Jew-hatred in whatever way we need to apply it.”

In Cobb recently, antisemitism has been applied via social media. At Pope and Lassiter high schools, students posted pictures of swastikas and the words ‘Heil Hitler’ drawn on bathroom walls. The students who did it said it was part of a social media challenge. Lily says the pictures spread quickly.

“When I first saw the Snapchat stories, I was definitely a little thrown back,” she says. “I was like, ‘What do you mean? Like, is this real?’ It took a moment to realize that it actually had happened because I was sitting in my sixth-period class and it was down the hall from me.”

A few students were involved in the antisemitic posts. One of them, who we’re referring to as John, has been working with Temple Kol Emeth, where Lily, Hannah and Evan belong. John has participated in service projects and came before the congregation to answer questions one night, including: why?

“I don’t really have a valid reason for that,” John says.

John says he and a friend were drawing vulgar words on the wall as part of the social media challenge. The more provocative posts are the most popular ones. Things escalated, John says and soon he and his friend were drawing swastikas and the words, ‘Heil Hitler.’

“We just assumed that we could just keep doing it without like getting caught since we had already drawn like a bunch of stuff and didn’t get caught,” John says. “We didn’t realize how bad the things we were drawing were and like the impacts those things like have on some people.”

(full article online)









						Jewish students say antisemitism isn't as rare as you might think - WABE
					

Antisemitic graffiti at two Cobb County high schools made national headlines last fall. The school district took disciplinary action against the students who drew swastikas and the words ‘Heil Hitler’ […]




					www.wabe.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The report clearly shows a growing antisemitism problem in the German capital. In 2021, Berlin authorities dealt with up to 661 cases motivated by antisemitism, including “antisemitic animosities, insults, threats and physical attacks.” This marks an increase from 417 such incidents in 2020 and 386 in 2019. This follows a similar report put out by the Federal Association of Departments for Research and Information on Antisemitism (RIAS), a Berlin-based agency that reports and documents antisemitic incidents throughout Germany. The RIAS study revealed that there had been 522 antisemitic incidents registered in Berlin between January and June 2021 – a period that includes the elevated tensions between Israel and Hamas – marking a seventeen percent year-on-year increase, and the highest number of such incidents since 2018.

Chief Prosecutor Claudia Vanoni said of the most recent report that “In 2021, the year of the 1700th anniversary of Jewish life in Germany, antisemitism was omnipresent as well.”

(full article online)









						Chief Prosecutor’s report shows “omnipresent” antisemitism in Berlin
					

The publication of the 2021 Antisemitism Report by the Berlin Attorney General’s Office has reportedly sparked concerns among authorities in the German capital. The annual report, which has recorded rising antisemitism in recent years, states that there have been two main trends in antisemitic...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the beginning of March, there have been at least 18 reported bomb threats directed at Jewish Community Centers (JCCs) and synagogues in nine states, according to a report by the Secure Community Network (SCN). In a press release by the Jewish Security organization in the US, it said that it “is actively working with community leaders and law enforcement agencies to address a recent wave of bomb threats against Jewish facilities nationwide.” According to SCN, “this alarming number serves as a reminder that the Jewish community remains a top target for hate crimes in the United States and must continue to foster preparedness and resiliency.”

(full article online)









						18 reported bomb threats directed at US JCCs and synagogues in March
					

'This alarming number serves as a reminder that the Jewish community remains a top target for hate crimes in the United States and must continue to foster preparedness and resiliency'




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionism was already a noxious theme spreading through University of Connecticut’s social media circuit, Shclover told The Algemeiner on Wednesday. Days earlier, when President Maric announced that she, Connecticut Governor Ned Lamont, and other local officials would visit Israel in support of the state’s partnerships with Israeli higher education, an Instagram post about the trip was swamped with comments describing Israelis as “greedy” and demanding “another intifada.”

The flyers that met Shclover at the UConn Library continued the social media criticisms of Maric, prompting her to call student services and ask whether they were posted in violation of university rules. After learning that they were and that any left on the ground are considered “public property,” she and her boyfriend, Zacharia El-Tayyeb, who is Muslim and of Jordanian descent, returned to the library later that day to remove “or even discard them.” But when El-Tayyeb proceeded to remove them, an argument with four other students ensued.

Shclover also urged University of Connecticut to encourage tolerance of Jews who support Israel.

“I know that this is a greater issue, one that the Jews and Zionist on this campus are afraid to talk about because they fear what happened to me might happen to them, and I don’t blame them,” Shclover continued. “UConn is not going to thrive if every Jewish student on this campus feels the way they do now, which is unsafe, unprotected, and unheard. UConn will not thrive as a space that is inclusive for everyone but the Jews.”

On Friday, UConn Hillel condemned the “antisemitic harassment” of Shclover, defending her removal of the flyers as “upholding UConn’s free speech policy.” The Anti-Defamation League has also commented on how Shclover was treated, saying it is “deeply disturbed by what [she] had had to endure after rightfully & respectfully taking a stand for what she believes in.”

Last Wednesday, a petition urging the university to reinstate Shclover in The Chordials was posted on Change.org. “U Conn cannot be the kind of school where this [kind] of racist and bigoted persecution can be allowed to stand,” it said.

Shclover, just weeks away from graduation, told The Algemeiner that since the incident, “nothing has really been the same.”

“[The Chordials] didn’t even speak to me. I had no communication at all from the moment that video was posted to the moment I was dismissed from the group,” she continued. “These were my best friends. When I joined The Chordials, it kept me at UConn. I really was having a hard time my freshman year. I joined an a cappella group and just felt like I found my family.”

(full article online)









						Jewish UConn Student Expelled From A Cappella Group After Facing ‘Antisemitic Harassment’
					

Anna Mabel Snow Hall at University of Connecticut. Photo: Daderot/Wikimedia Commons The University of Connecticut has responded to an incident …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, it was disgraced former professor Steven Salaita earning a reported $12,000 to speak at Virginia Tech, the same university who refused to hire him after he was fired from a job at University of Illinois for his slew of antisemitic and inflammatory comments during Operation Protective Edge in 2014. During the speech he blamed Jews for the demise of his career and said “Zionism is inhuman.”

This week, Mohammed El-Kurd, a radical Palestinian activist and author, will be paid $5,000 by Duke University’s student senate to spread antisemitic blood libels.  El-Kurd will be joined by journalist Ahmed El-Din, who is also earning a per diem, at an event titled, “Narrating Resistance and Agency: Shifting the Discourse on Palestine.” The request for funding this event came from Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), a group known for demonizing Jewish college students who express support for the Jewish nation.

These speaker fees have become a big incentive to spread Jew-hatred and the question remains, why are universities complying? It’s unimaginable to think they would do the same when presented with the opportunity to pay a speaker who spews hate against other minority groups.

When an antisemite speaks on a college campus, the implied endorsement foments a fear-filled environment for Jewish students. Many Jewish students feel compelled to hide their Judaism and their support of the State of Israel. Instead of protecting their Jewish students, these student governments and universities are aiding and abetting the hatred.

A recent StopAntisemitism report details how BDS, the anti-Israel and anti-Jewish boycott, divestment and sanctions movement, is represented on campus by SJP and has led to an increase in antisemitic incidents. These SJP groups ask schools or student governments to fund speakers and activities aimed at vilifying and isolating Jews. None of the speakers they propose look to strike a balance or discuss peaceful coexistence.



(full article online)









						Antisemitism on College Campuses Incentivized at Expense of Jewish Students
					

From the blog of Liora Rez at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The referendum called for, among other items, a boycott of companies associated with Israel’s alleged “settler-colonial apartheid,” and a pro-Palestinian public statement to be made by the SSMU every semester, coinciding with “Nakba Day,” the Arabic term for “catastrophe”, referring to Israel’s establishment in 1948.

Calling the March 21 vote a “historic win,” the editorial took issue with the subsequent backlash from McGill University’s administration, which condemned the vote and called for “remedial action” to be taken by the student union.

Importantly, the Tribune’s editorial was rife with half-truths and outright falsehoods.

First, despite breathlessly referring to the vote as a “historic win” with more than 71 percent of the vote, the referendum was voted in favour of by fewer than 2,300 students – representing a tiny percentage of the nearly 24,000 eligible electors at McGill University. More fundamentally, the editorial condemned the university administration’s public statement, and claimed it “effectively exacerbates existing on-campus tension.” This statement is simply beyond parody. To the degree that there are tensions on campus related to the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians, it is in no small part as a result of anti-Israel misinformation.

The editorial accused the university of characterizing “anti-Zionism as antisemitism,” and defended the right of the student union to be anti-Zionist. It may come as a surprise to the editors of The McGill Tribune, but Zionism is nothing more than the quest for self-determination among the Jewish people in their ancestral homeland. Therefore, referring to Israel’s independence as a “catastrophe,” as the SSMU referendum did, is not merely a critique of Israeli government policy, but a complete denial of the Jewish people’s right to live in self-determination in their own homeland.





In fact, had the SSMU, or The McGill Tribune, consulted with mainstream Jewish voices, they would have learned that antisemitism is more than simply anti-Jewish statements or sentiment, but according to the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA), of which Canada is a signatory, denial of the Jewish people’s right to self-determination is absolutely antisemitic.

(full article online)









						BBC East Midlands fails yet again in ‘Palestine Action’ report
					

For over a year we have been documenting the BBC News website’s reporting on political stunts organised by a group of UK anti-Israel extremists calling themse




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Romania’s Chairman of the Committee on Culture and Media Lucian Romascanu called for an investigation into a newspaper containing nationalist and antisemitic articles on Tuesday.


The national theater in Bucharest, the Romanian capital, hosted a show on Sunday which was led by Dan Puric, a pro-Russian director and actor.


“An antisemitic newspaper was put in the hands of the audience right in front of the interim general director of the TNB,” actor Mihai Calin wrote on his Facebook page.

Prior, the interim director of the National Theater, Mircea Rusu, had stated he will not help organize any events in support of Ukraine or that denounced Russia's invasion of Ukraine, stating that the Theater “does not do politics."


The newspaper contained antisemitic and anti-Romanian articles as well as a few conspiracy theories about Romania’s secret services. Puric, which led that night’s show, has not responded about the incident.

(full article online)









						Romanian minister demands probe into antisemitic newspaper
					

The national theater in Bucharest hosted a show on Sunday which was led by Dan Puric, a pro-Russian director and actor.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A similar instance occurred when New York antisemitic assaults jumped two years earlier. Then-New York mayor Bill de Blasio repeatedly insisted that the attacks were driven by a white-supremacist movement connected to Donald Trump, and a report by the ADL on the spike in antisemitic assaults in New York followed De Blasio's lead. The report noted, "In 2018, ADL documented 67 white supremacist propaganda distribution incidents in New York State, 10 of which were antisemitic in nature," although all the assaults were more specifically in New York City.

As reporter Armin Rosen pointed out, these spurious suggestions were made "despite clear evidence that ... many of the attacks are being carried out by people of color with no ties to the politics of white supremacy." Indeed, FBI statistics demonstrate that black Americans are disproportionately perpetrators of hate crime attacks on other groups, including Asian Americans.

 But the narrative of white supremacy is impervious to the facts. Author Cathy Park Hong admits in the Atlantic that it's "tricky" to talk about "the optics of a black or brown person assaulting or attacking the Asian elderly." She feared that "with older Asian immigrants, these crimes may reaffirm their anti-blackness and drive them toward the right." She even laments that "Whenever I say on social media, ‘These attacks are symptomatic of white supremacy,' white people say, ‘How is it white supremacy when it's not white people committing the crimes?'" She went on to note her fear that "white people will not hold themselves accountable."

(full article online)









						When Will Antisemitism Be Taken Seriously?
					

Antisemitic hate crimes in New York City have recently increased by 409%, representing more than half of all hate crimes citywide. Many of these incidents targeted Orthodox people dressed in distincti




					www.realclearreligion.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Yorkers March Calling for Murder of Jews Right After Week of Terror in Israel
					

Truly horrifying.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

NBA’s Deni Avdija Writes ‘Am Israel Chai’ on Sneakers in Solidarity With Israel After Terrorist Attacks
					

Israeli basketball player Deni Avdija. Photo: Reuters / Karolis Kavolelis. Washington Wizards forward Deni Avdija drew in Hebrew the words …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Survey of Antisemitism in New Zealand 2021, released on Wednesday, involved 1017 people. Of those people, the survey found that 63 per cent of them held at least one antisemitic view.


New Zealand Jewish Council spokesperson Juliet Moses said that this shows that some New Zealanders still believe in stubborn and dangerous myths or tropes about Jewish people.

(full article online)









						'Concerning' levels of antisemitism found in NZers' views
					

NZ Jewish Council's Juliet Moses said that this shows that some people still believe in stubborn and dangerous myths about Jewish people.




					www.1news.co.nz


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a bombshell report from TheJC (which does perhaps the best reporting of any Jewish newspaper):





> YouTube routinely ignored warnings from its own moderators to take down antisemitic videos, including some that inspired the Texas synagogue gunman, a whistleblower has told the JC.
> The refusal to delete the incendiary footage, which glorifies terrorism and brands Jews “agents of Satan”, makes a mockery of the web giant’s supposed commitment to safeguarding users, the whistleblower said.
> Former moderator Khaled Hassan, 31, who was employed to identify extremism in Arabic language videos until two months ago, accuses YouTube of “shirking its legal and moral responsibilities”.
> In shocking testimony, the whistleblower reveals:
> - YouTube ignored warnings that specific videos would incite violence against Jews, just weeks before British terrorist Malik Faisal Akram watched the same clips and took four hostages at Beth Israel synagogue in Texas.
> - YouTube ignored requests to remove videos by Wagdy Ghoneim, a leading Egyptian jihadist who is banned in the UK, on the grounds that he was not on an internal watchlist of just 29 names.
> - Mr Hassan was told that when he wished to “flag” any video about the Middle East conflict, he should seek approval from a Palestinian colleague.
> - The whistleblower was moved to a more menial job because, he claimed, he highlighted videos that YouTube did not want to remove.
> - The social media giant refused to delete clips celebrating the November murder of Jerusalem tour guide Eli Kay because they did not display the logo of a terrorist organisation.








> ...Mr Hassan, 31, a counter-terrorism expert who spent years fighting extremism in Egypt before achieving a master’s degree in security policy at Leicester University, told the JC: “YouTube’s policy is a sham. They claim they will remove content that glorifies terrorism and contains racist hate speech, but what they do behind the veil of company secrecy is very different.
> “They are shirking their legal and moral responsibilities. They tell users that their platform is safe. In fact, they are allowing people to be radicalised and reinforcing claims that Jews are evil and rule the world.”




This is more than just being irresponsible. YouTube, and Google, are arguably accessories to terrorism. 

The part where Google told Hassan that Palestinians must approve removing any jihadist video about Israel is especially insane. Terrorism enjoys wide popular support among Palestinians.

In other words, they allow people who overwhelmingly hate Jews to decide what is antisemitic incitement. 

This means that the Palestinian propaganda that "Zionists" are silencing them has real-world consequences. It causes Google and other social media to err on the side of the terrorists and wannabe jihadists when dealing with antisemitic propaganda, rather than prioritize the lives of Jews.









						Whistleblower: YouTube knowingly allows Arabic antisemitic jihadist videos to stay online  - and the Texas gunman watched them
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nasserist Egyptian site Al Majd has a great example of psychological projection from Firas Hajj Muhammad, in an article named "Only Israel is responsible for the violence in Palestine."





> The ugliness of the Zionist occupation lies in the systematic hatred of the Arab and the Palestinians. The occupation policy and thinking is based on disrespect for everything that is non-Zionist and non-Jewish, Arab and non-Arab. A thought is based on human hatred and only recognizes them alone, and everyone is harnessed to serve them. It is a “neo-Nazi.”
> Whoever contemplates the two, “Jewish Zionism” and Nazism, will find that they are very close in view of the other, so they are inhumane experiences, and as history cursed the Nazi experiment, it will curse the Zionist-Jewish experience, as it is a curse on the world and an uncontrollable evil. The real solution lies in removing this illegal and inhuman entity that is based only on enslaving and controlling the world.
> The problem with this occupation is that its leaders are devoid of all human responsibility and do not share with others and do not intersect with human beings in any of the general values, so they created for themselves values and standards that differ from the rest of the world.  So, they are on one side and the world on the other, so they do not recognize truth, goodness and beauty as general human values, but rather they have their right, goodness and beauty, those values that mean nothing but evil in the consequences of the living reality. They practiced this with everyone, with us Palestinians, with Arab princes and poor politicians, with Iranians, and with other leaders in the world, so what evil is this upon which the Zionist movement is based while it is destroying the world politically and morally, to sit on the throne of the leadership of evil. This is neither a construction nor an exaggeration, it is the reality of the Zionist criminality that polluted Judaism with it, to rise on its shoulders.
> The whole world should warn against this evil and resist it with all it can. Eliminating evil is a human value necessity and an end in itself, and this is not the task of the Palestinians alone, but the task of the whole world. So let us take the initiative to end and eliminate this evil. Is the world’s affliction not enough as a result of its care for this evil thought for a century and more? Let the world return to its senses, to international politics its wisdom, and to the people's respect for their values!




The site that cares so much about morality supports Russia against Ukraine.














						Projection of the day: "Jews hate Arabs. Here's why Jews are all racist pigs hell-bent on ruling the world."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( The obsession with Jewish Israelis and Americans.  No Jews live anywhere else in the world )

In a letter to Jewish House Democrats, Amnesty International USA Executive Director Paul O’Brien apologized for “representing the views of the Jewish people,” responding to the members’ unanimous condemnation of his recent remarks that his “gut” tells him American Jews want “a safe Jewish space” rather than a Jewish state. 

All 25 Jewish House Democrats came together earlier this month in a rare joint statement condemning O’Brien’s comments at a Woman’s National Democratic Club event as “patronizing,” “alarming,” “deeply offensive” and “antisemitic.”

In his response letter, dated March 25 and obtained by Jewish Insider on Thursday, O’Brien wrote, “I regret representing the views of the Jewish people. What I should have said is that my understanding from having visited Israel often and listened to many Jewish American and Israeli human rights activists is that I share a commitment to human rights and social justice for all with Jewish Americans and Israelis.”

In the letter, O’Brien says he wants to “provide context” to comments to a JI reporter after the event. In those comments, O’Brien said Israel “shouldn’t exist as a Jewish state.” He claims his comments were in reference to Amnesty’s concerns about Israel’s 2018 Nation State Law. O’Brien made no reference to the Nation State Law in the conversation with the reporter, but had mentioned it in an earlier part of the event. 

(full article online)









						Amnesty’s O’Brien responds to Jewish Dems: ‘I regret representing the views of the Jewish people’
					

In response to unanimous criticism from Jewish House Democrats, O’Brien apologized for some of his remarks made at a recent event in Washington.




					jewishinsider.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Barghouti, who has also previously written for and contributed to outlets including The New York Times, The Guardian, and Newsweek, came to HonestReporting’s attention last year after we uncovered a series of now-deleted tweets, such as one in which she asserted that “Israel has been beating Hitler at his own game since 1948,” and another that referred to former Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu as being “nothing more than a war criminal and a Nazi.”

There are a number of points that deserve to be noted in response to such allegations.

For starters, the accusation of apartheid, which has been primarily promulgated by three organizations — Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch (HRW), and B’Tselem — has previously been thoroughly debunked by HonestReporting.

In addition, two of the organizations, Amnesty and HRW, that have spread this libel have been accused of having a fixation on alleged misdeeds by Israel. For example, when Amnesty released its widely-publicized report last month, an analysis of its Twitter account over the next six days revealed it had posted no fewer than 132 tweets accusing the Jewish state of perpetrating various crimes, compared to just 13 about every other human rights issue in the world.

Human Rights Watch released a 5,000-word report about Israel in December last year, in which it claimed Israeli law enforcement responded to outbreaks of violence in May in an “apparently discriminatory manner.” Yet the same document completely ignored what had been described as “pogroms” by Arab-Israelis against Jews and their property during the same period.

In April, HRW penned a 213-page report that peddled the “apartheid” canard and a third 6,500-word report was released in May that accused Israel of “war crimes” for its response to the barrage of indiscriminate rocket fire by Hamas during last year’s conflict.

The NGOs that Barghouti claims Israel has unfairly targeted have proven links to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a designated terror group by most of the western world.

Finally, there is an irony in Barghouti accusing Jerusalem of weaponizing antisemitism, when she has manifestly spread anti-Jewish hatred online.

Just this week — mere hours before a Palestinian gunman murdered five people in the central city of Bnei Brak and amid a wave of terrorism — Barghouti tweeted that every year around the time of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, Israel becomes “charged with intensified aggression” to create circumstances whereby Palestinians face violence or “the fear and crippling anxiety of anticipated attacks.”

(full article online)









						Washington Post Publishes Op-Ed by Mariam Barghouti, Who Compared Israel to Nazi Germany
					

The former Washington Post building. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. It would appear that having a documented history that has included comparing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Exactly when are the Barghoutis going to return to their ancient homeland.....anywhere on the Arabian Peninsula will be a peaceful move.  Stop Antisemitism/ Jew hatred )


----------



## Sixties Fan

The French film director Claude Lanzmann, celebrated for his documentary _“Shoah_”, once remarked that in order to encourage Arab schoolchildren to sympathize with Jews, he would highlight how during the Holocaust the Imam of the Grand Mosque of Paris helped save Jews from Nazi deportations. This _modus operandi_ is quite ubiquitous and is also reflected in Jewish efforts to showcase Muslim righteousness during the Holocaust in predominantly Islamic Albania, Bosnia and Tunisia. Analogous efforts have also sought to highlight how Jewish life in Muslim lands was historically better than Jewish life in Christian lands.

In my opinion, these efforts are necessary in order to dispel the prejudice popular among quite a few Jews that Arabs and Muslims are irremediably vicious anti-Semites. Such efforts, directed toward Muslims do not serve the cause of Jewish-Muslim reconciliation, but actually add to the amount of resentment and hostility in the Muslim camp.

These efforts are often orchestrated by Ashkenazi Jews who conflate Christian antisemitism with Islamic antisemitism. Christian European antisemitism is nevertheless fundamentally different from Arab Islamic antisemitism. Christian antisemitism is ontological: The Jew by virtue of rejecting Christ as his savior is implicitly complicit in the death of God’s son. Islamic antisemitism is hierarchical: As long as the Jew is subordinate and docile toward Islam, the Jew is actually an asset to the prestige and truth of the Prophet’s message.

That is the reason antisemitism in Islamic lands reached historically Christian proportions only once Zionism proved to the world that Jews were better than Muslims at fighting and ruling. Since Islamic pride hinges on Muslim political and military power, defeat at the hands of Jews, the model _dhimmis_ during over one thousand years, provoked an existential crisis in the _Ummah:_ The Jew, in order to defeat Muslims on the battlefield, must have conjured diabolical forces. Hence, the contemporary myth popular in the Islamic world, that Jews are an all-powerful cabal bent on destroying Islam.

For this reason, when Muslims are reminded about the Golden Age of Judeo-Islamic harmony in Andalusia, the hospitality extended by Ottoman rulers to Jews fleeing from the Spanish Inquisition and more recently, Muslim rescue efforts during the Holocaust, they easily read history as follows: “Look at the Jews, after all the kindness we extended to them throughout the centuries, they repaid us Muslims with the _Nakba_ and the occupation of Jerusalem. What a thankless lot!”

To avert this reaction, any Jewish-Muslim attitude must mention the dark sides of Jewish life under Islam: Starting with the massacre of Khaybar and culminating in the Farhud of 1941 which heralded the end of thousands of years of peaceful Jewish life in Iraq. It is only once these tragic chapters are read that Muslims can understand that Zionism was not just legitimized by European Christian antisemitism, but also by the injustices and abuses that the Ummah heaped on its Jewish subjects, including the complicity of Palestine’s supreme leader, Haj Amin al-Husseini, with Hitler’s plans to destroy the Jewish people.











						Jewish-Muslim dialogue must not whitewash the dark side of life under Islam • Point of No Return
					

In this perceptive post on pitfalls of Jewish-Muslim dialogue, Rafael Castle observes that hierarchical Arab/Muslim antisemitism is not the same as ontological Christian antisemitism.  It is necessary to mention the dark side of Jewish life under Islam in order to vindicate Zionism. (With thanks...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new audit by the Jewish Community Relations Council of the Milwaukee Jewish Federation revealed an increase of 450 percent in reported antisemitic incidents in Wisconsin since 2015.

While the annual audit released last week also showed that the overall number of incidents went down 4 percent from 2020, in the last year there has been an 80 percent increase in antisemitic incidents in middle and high schools, “many of them ranging around Holocaust jokes or direct harassment of Jewish students.”

Other areas that saw an uptick in 2021 were conspiracy theories tying Jews to the coronavirus pandemic (46 percent increase); antisemitic social media activity (30 percent increase); and Holocaust minimization and comparisons (30 percent increase). There were also small increases in antisemitic references to Israel and Zionism, as well as in harassment, threats and assaults.

(full article online)









						Audit Shows Increase in Antisemitic Incidents, Especially in Wisconsin Schools
					

The Wisconsin state capitol. Photo: Wiki Commons. JNS.org – A new audit by the Jewish Community Relations Council of the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new president of the National Union of Students has come under fire for having a slogan used by Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood in her Twitter bio.

Shaima Dallali had 'death for the sake of Allah is our most exalted wish' promoted at the top of her page.

The City University activist had the sentence - which experts said is not in the Quran and is associated with the two groups - written in Arabic next to #Tunisia.

(full article online)









						NUS chief had Muslim Brotherhood slogan in her Twitter bio
					

Shaima Dallali from City, University of London, had 'death for the sake of Allah is our most exalted wish' promoted at the top of her page.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish teens were given a “final warning” for not complying with COVID-19 protocols regarding their masks and were threatened with arrest, said the complaint. They believe KLM staff targeted them with warnings “solely for the purpose of unlawfully harassing plaintiffs because of their Jewish race, ethnicity and/or religion.”

KLM apparently then didn’t allow the girls to board their next flight from Amsterdam to New York, according to the complaint cited by Insider. The banned passengers included two tour group members who had not traveled with the girls on their trip from Kyiv to Amsterdam. The group spent the night sleeping at Amsterdam’s Schiphol Airport.

“By barring plaintiffs from traveling without any regard to their individual conduct, defendants sought to target and penalize the group of Jewish passengers as a whole by barring 19 of its members from traveling,” said the complaint.

The following morning, the plaintiffs boarded a Delta flight to New York but were ordered off the plane for “misbehaving” after one girl switched seats with a woman who asked the teenager to do so.

(full article online)









						Jewish Teens Sue Two Airlines for Discrimination After Being Banned From Flights
					

A Boeing 737-900 operated by Delta Airlines at San Diego International Airport. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – A group of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Authorities in Columbus, Ohio, have charged a man who threatened to commit a mass shooting at a Jewish day school with making terroristic threats, according to local reports.

On Friday, a CBS affiliate reported that Thomas Develin photographed himself holding a semi-automatic handgun, and posted the image on social media with the caption, “I’m at a Jewish school and about to make it everyone’s problem … This playground is about to turn into a self-defense situation.”

Develin, who said in a second post that he “wanted to shoot parents coming to pick up their children,” made the posts while working security at Columbus Torah Academy.

(full article online)









						Security Guard at Ohio Jewish Day School Charged With Making Terroristic Threats
					

Columbus, Ohio Police vehicle. Photo: Raymond Wambsgans / Wikimedia Commons Authorities in Columbus, Ohio, have charged a man who threatened …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The motion was proposed by the left-leaning Renew Europe Party and supported by the centrist European People's Party. It demands that the Palestinian Authority be “closely scrutinized” and that the curriculum be modified “expeditiously.”


The EU “deplores that problematic and hateful material in Palestinian school textbooks has still not been removed and is concerned about the continued failure to act effectively against hate speech and violence in school textbooks and especially in the newly created study cards,” the motion reads.

The EU "requests, therefore, the Commission to closely scrutinize that the Palestinian Authority and relevant experts modify the curriculum expeditiously,” it says.

“This new resolution received bipartisan support: left-leaning parliament members are as concerned about the Palestinian Authority teaching hate as their right-leaning colleagues," IMPACT-se CEO Marcus Sheff said. "Meanwhile, a funding freeze worth hundreds of millions of euros is in place because of the textbooks.


“The issue is being discussed by EU member state ministers and the EU Commission president," he said. "But the Palestinian Authority leadership remains unshakable in its belief that teaching to follow in the footsteps of a terrorist like Dalal al-Mughrabi is worth the pain. That’s a terrible decision.”


Deliberations on continued funding suspension and conditionality of EU funding to the PA have now reached EU Commission president Ursula von der Leyen and its College of Commissioners.

(full article online)









						PA slammed by EU Committee for producing new antisemitic textbooks
					

The report reviewed thousands of pages of new teaching material produced by the PA, which was worse than in previous Palestinian textbooks.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The book of Leviticus as well as other parts of the Torah make it clear: Jews are strictly forbidden from eating the blood of animals.


Therefore, it is peculiar that out of all the European-originated anti-Jewish fables, the one that stuck and became the icon of Middle Age opposition to Judaism was the accusation that Jews consume blood – but not the blood of animals, but that of children.


The “fact” that Jews prepare Passover matzos using the blood of Christian children became common knowledge in many European mainstream communities throughout the middle-ages and into the modern era. It was later exported by Europeans to the world, such as in the 1840 French-orchestrated Damascus blood libels.

This is not just coming from a few “rotten apples.” It is coming from mainstream media outlets and credible organizations, such as the United Nations and Amnesty International.


As the organizing principle of the Jewish nation-religion has shifted from its religious aspect (Rabbinic Judaism – Judaism 2.0) to its national aspect (Zionism – Judaism 3.0), so has the currency of age-old opposition to Judaism.

-----

Unlike in the past, there is an invaluable asset available today to the Jews and their friends (and there are a lot of them around the world: Arabs, Americans, Africans, Asians and even righteous Europeans).

The bashers of the 21st century do not want to be perceived as Jew-haters. For the first time, hating Jews is no longer fashionable. Hence, by artificially separating Judaism from Zionism, the haters can achieve both of their objectives: Pursue with vigor their age-old opposition to Judaism (through Zionism), and maintain their modern-day claim that they love the Jews.

Israel-bashers must stay in Judaism 2.0. As long as Judaism’s organizing principle is perceived to be its religious aspect and not its national aspect, they can claim that they are pro-Jewish and anti-Zionist. Once it is broadly recognized that Judaism has transformed and that its national aspect, Zionism, is now its organizing principle, one can only be an Israel-basher if he is okay with being a Jew-basher. Are Jews committing crimes against humanity (“again”)? Is Judaism an apartheid concept? (After all, non-Jews do not have the same status in Jewish houses of worship as Jews do.)

Recognizing that we are in Judaism 3.0 would address existential threats to Judaism, but it would also provide Jewish clarity that would advance humanity, just as Herzl envisioned. The Israel-bashers would then have a choice: Come out and proclaim your opposition to Judaism openly, or abandon your ways and join those in the Middle East and around the world who are benefiting from Zionism and praying for the success of the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						European blood libels continue, but now there's a solution
					

Recognizing that we are in Judaism 3.0 would address existential threats to Judaism, but it would also provide Jewish clarity that would advance humanity, just as Herzl envisioned.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On March 16th, the College Dean’s Office at American University (AU) announced that the university would drop its co-sponsorship of a March 17th event featuring virulent antisemite Mohammed El-Kurd.

AU’s rescission of sponsorship came after more than 30 concerned students brought a series of libelous and inflammatory comments made by El-Kurd to the administration’s attention. The letter requested that AU drop its co-sponsorship of the event.

On the evening of March 17th, El-Kurd recited 35 minutes of poetry from the pulpit, including a poem featuring an antisemitic blood libel. After El-Kurd completed his segment, Hagler spoke enthusiastically about hosting El-Kurd, and stressed his commitment to the anti-Zionist cause.

Hagler argued that “white supremacy must be defeated; that’s what we have to deal with, from South Africa to Palestine to Washington D.C.”

Hagler’s words are just a thinly-veiled contemporization of classic antisemitism: vilify Jews and the world’s only Jewish state — one of the most historically persecuted minorities — by conflating them with contemporary evil.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Reverend Is a Wolf in Sheep’s Clothing
					

Illustrative: An “apartheid wall” erected by Students for Justice in Palestine at University of Illinois at Urbana–Champaign. Photo: SJP at …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to earlier reports by the same website, the suspect, 49, shouted antisemitic obscenities at Perelman on the street as he and other members of the local Jewish community delivered food and aid to needy residents.


The suspect, who was not named in Ukrainian media, is being charged with premeditated hooliganism committed with the use of a sharp weapon, an offense carrying a prison sentence of at least three years.

(full article online)









						Jewish community leader in Ukraine stabbed while delivering aid - report
					

Perelman’s injuries were not life-threatening.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In short, allowing Walker to have a platform allows her to spew her lies, and unless a rabbi is invited to each of her talks, any challenge to her views will be turned around with the audience not knowing whom to believe. 

To think that Walker can become contrite over her views, when she has been unrepentant about them even as they have been refuted, is dizzyingly optimistic. The person who proudly says that her knowledge of the Talmud somes from watching YouTube videos of antisemites is not about to start caring about facts.

Walker is an antisemite. There is no reason to sugar-coat it or excuse it because of her writings or skin color or political views. She should be treated exactly as a unrepentant racist would be treated on a book tour - and nowadays, that means that her hosts would want to be very careful not to be associated with someone whose views are so repugnant. 

If that is cancellation, so be it. 

Walker has had years to revisit her views. Her slanderous, patently false poem on the Talmud remains on her website, today. Even beyond the fake Talmud quotes, her poem considers all Jews the enemies of "us":

Are Goyim (us) meant to be slaves of Jews, and not only
That, but to enjoy it?
Are three year old (and a day) girls eligible for marriage and intercourse?
Are young boys fair game for rape?
Must even the best of the Goyim (us, again) be killed?
Pause a moment and think what this could mean
Or already has meant
In our own lifetime.

You may find that as the cattle
We have begun to feel we are
We have an ancient history of oppression
Of which most of us have not been even vaguely
Aware. You will find that we, Goyim, sub-humans, animals
-The Palestinians of Gaza
The most obvious representatives of us
At the present time – are a cruel example of what may be done
With impunity, and without conscience,
By a Chosen people,
To the vast majority of the people
On the planet
Who were not Chosen.

The only person she listened to was an anti-Zionist Israeli whose knowledge of the Talmud is nearly as poor as Walker's. And Walker's response was...more antisemitism.

This has nothing to do with Israel. This is a seething hatred of Jews. Perhaps it is because of Walker's hate of her first husband, who was Jewish. Who knows? It isn't important.

What is important is that this noxious, hateful person is about to be celebrated for her "journals."  Her publisher will call her a genius who must be read. She will do the talk show circuit. And even well-meaning interviewers will not know enough to confront her intelligently without ending up legitimizing her and her hate.

The proper response to antisemitism and racism is not always so clear. Some people who spout offensive opinions can be educated. Alice Walker is not one of them. 

(full article online)









						Here's what would happen if someone asked Alice Walker about her antisemitic beliefs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## bodecea

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


You know you're posting on Stormfront Lite, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shaima Dallali was confirmed as the next president of Britain’s National Union of Students in March and is already in hot water over antisemitic social media posts.


Jews denounced Dallali over another recently-surfaced tweet. In 2012, she tweeted in Arabic, “Khaybar Khaybar O Jews … Muhammad’s army will return #Gaza.”

The tweet referred to the Battle of Khayber in 628 C.E. An army of Muslims led by Mohammed overran an the Khayber oasis in the Arabian peninsula inhabited by Jews and defended by a network of forts.

Scholars suggest that the terms of surrender set a precedent in Islamic law for the status of dhimmis, or non-Muslims living under Muslim rule.

Dallali apologized for that tweet and removed it, calling it “wrong” and “unacceptable.” She said she posted it as a teenager.

Other contentious tweets cited in British media reports include:

• Labeling Jordanian-Emirati preacher Waseem Yousef a “dirty Zionist” after he criticized Hamas for firing rockets at Israeli civilians.

• Praising firebrand Islamic preacher Yusuf al-Qaradawi as a “moral compass” even though he is banned from entering the US, Britain, France and Germany for incitement.

•  A prayer for the soul of Hamas commander Ahmed Jabari on the day he was killed in an IDF targeted assassination in 2012. Jabari was connected to several suicide bombings in the 90s and masterminded the 2006 kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Shalit.

• Tweets saying former UK Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn should never have been suspended over antisemitism in his party.

• Tweets criticizing Britain’s Union of Jewish Students for “bullying” pro-Palestinian student leaders.












						British Student Leader Blasted for Jew-Hatred, Embrace of Terror Groups | United with Israel
					

Shaima Dallali labeled a Jordanian-Emirati preacher a 'dirty Zionist' after he criticized Hamas for firing rockets at Israeli civilians.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						USA - Illinois police officer placed on leave after racist, antisemitic posts emerge on social media - CFCA | The Coordination Forum for Countering Antisemitism
					

Springfield, IL – A Springfield police officer has been placed on unpaid leave after allegedly posting racist and anti-semitic posts on social media. Springfield opened an investigation after online reports identified officer Aaron Paul Nichols, 46, as the person responsible for racist and...




					antisemitism.org.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Australian state of New South Wales is preparing to pass legislation that would outlaw waving Nazi flags and publicly displaying memorabilia featuring swastikas.

NSW Attorney-General Mark Speakman said the government is set on introducing a bill criminalizing the public display of Nazi symbols in order to “provide an additional safeguard to the existing protections in NSW against vilifying conduct,” Australian Associated Press reported on Sunday.

(full article online)









						New South Wales to Ban Public Display of Nazi Flags, Swastikas
					

A swastika flag flying in the backyard of a house in Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island. Photo: YouTube screenshot. The Australian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While it’s not news that the BBC has promoted antisemitism and has an anti-Israel agenda, sometimes the coverage is beyond shocking.
Last week, BBC Trending presenter Rania Attar highlighted a Twitter post by Palestinian-British journalist Abdel Bari Atwan. In his tweet, Atwan praised the terror attack in Hadera that killed two Israelis, and referred to it as the “Hadera operation.” Additionally, Atwan tweeted a link to a video in which he expressed joy over the March 27 killing of Israelis.
Atwan is a regular contributor to BBC Arabic.
The BBC gives a platform to an antisemitic glorifier of terror and has some explaining to do.

(full article online)









						WATCH: BBC Journalist Praises Terror Attack That Killed Two Israelis | United with Israel
					

The BBC continues to give a platform to a journalist who glorifies terrorism and spews antisemitism.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Lebanese journalist wants 'bodies of Zionists' on the streets
					

Lebanese journalist says she longs to see "Zionists" murdered and their bodies dumped on the street.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Six Jewish boys were the target of antisemitic intimidation last week on New York’s Upper West Side, by three other teens bearing a knife, sword, and crowbar who threatened to attack them because of their faith.

According to the NYPD, the incident occurred on April 2 at 7:20pm at West End Avenue and West 86 Street.

The six victims, reported as between the ages of 12-16, were approached by three male teenagers who were carrying a knife, sword, and crowbar.

The three then said they wanted get the Jewish pre-teens and teens because they were Jews, and followed the group home before fleeing the area.



(full article online)









						Six Jewish Kids Threatened With Sword, Knife and Crowbar in Latest New York City Antisemitic Attack
					

An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. Six Jewish boys were the target of antisemitic intimidation last …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

David Miller, the former University of Bristol professor who was fired after harassing Jewish students, has lost an appeal to be reinstated.

In October, University of Bristol fired David Miller after he called for “the end of Zionism” and spread conspiracies about British Jewish students. At the time, the university issued a statement saying that Miller’s conduct was unbecoming and that his employment would be “terminated with immediate effect.”

“Support David Miller,” a group representing Miller, announced on Wednesday that the appeal had failed. Responding to the news the following day, Campaign Against Antisemitism (CAA), an education watchdog, said the appeal decision vindicates the concerns of Jewish advocacy groups about the sociology professor’s treatment of Jewish students. CAA had previously planned to sue the university over the issue.

-----
Miller’s firing last year concluded a months-long investigation of his activity, which began making news in 2018 when he mocked Jewish students for feeling unsafe on campus — blaming their fears on “propaganda which they have been schooled with.”

(full article online)









						Bristol University Professor Loses Appeal to Overturn Firing for Harassment of Jewish Students | United with Israel
					

Prof. David Miller blames 'pernicious witch hunt led by known assets of the State of Israel in the UK and funded by the dirty money of pro-Israel oligarchs.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Union of Jewish Students of France (UEJF) has condemned antisemitic messages scrawled in the bathroom of the law building at Paris Nanterre University.

Photographs of the graffiti shared by UEJF show a Star of David scrawled on yellow tile with “MEDIA” written in black permanent marker. Others said “Hitler, you’re the best,” and invoked the antisemitic “qui?” (who?) slogan, which was launched after a retired French general insinuated in a television interview that Jews control the media, according to Le Figaro Étudiant.
-----
The student-focused imprint of the French paper noted a 2019 survey commissioned by UEJF, showing that 45% of Jewish and non-Jewish respondents having witnessed antisemitism at school. Antisemitic graffiti — showing up at Sciences Po Paris, University of Grenoble, and University of Créteil — was found to be especially common.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Graffiti at Paris Nanterre University Draws Condemnation from Jewish Students
					

University of Paris Nanterre. Photo: Jean-Pierre Dalbera/Flickr. The Union of Jewish Students of France (UEJF) has condemned antisemitic messages scrawled …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier this week, a 28-year-old fan displayed a Hitler salute — which is banned in Germany — at a game between the national teams of Germany and Israel, in the southwest German town of Sinsheim. Police are investigating the incident.

------

At a daylong conference titled “Antisemitism and Professional Football: Challenges, Opportunities, Network,” organized by the Central Council of Jews in Germany, the World Jewish Congress and the Deutsche Fußball Liga (German Soccer league, or DFL), participants looked at best practices — from history education to increased encounters with Jews — and renewed their commitment to tackle the problem.

“Antisemitism was and is more than ever a danger in the here and now,” Carsten Cramer, managing director of the famed Borussia Dortmund team, said at the conference.

With their diverse fans, football leagues “are in a unique position to initiate discussions that benefit society as a whole,” WJC Executive Vice President Maram Stern said in a statement ahead of the event. Many clubs have already launched good initiatives, Josef Schuster, president of the Central Council, said in announcing the conference.

(full article online)









						Germany’s top soccer league aims to tackle its antisemitism problem
					

With one survey showing that 66% of German Jewish athletes experience bigotry on the field, a daylong conference offers best practices and a renewed commitment to solving the issue




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Father Manuel Musallam, a prominent Palestinian Christian priest, was quoted as wanting Palestinians to use "weapons" to defend Jerusalem - and he was not speaking metaphorically.

Speaking as a member of the Committee for the Defense of Islamic and Christian Sanctities, Musallam  said today that "every weapon that does not ululate for the sake of Jerusalem, the Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Church of the Nativity, is suspicious, and we must defeat it."

He added, "By normalization, the Arabs will sign with Israel the defeat of the Islamic conquest and the fall of Umar’s Assurance, and that Palestine is no longer the land of the Arabs, and that Jerusalem is not the  Arab capital."

Musallam has a history of antisemitic statements. In a 1993 rally in Jenin, where the Oslo Accords were framed as a means to eventually wrest all of Israel from Jews, he received a seven minute standing ovation after saying:

_From the gate of Al-Aqsa the herald cries:
"The Crescent and the Cross are the marks on my hands!"
God is greater than the enemies
Who occupy the Dome of the Rock and crucify us._

But he's just anti-Zionist, right?









						Prominent Palestinian Christian cleric calls for violence to defend Jerusalem from Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a pre-recorded video address broadcast to attendees at the Jerusalem Post London Conference, Ronald S. Lauder, president of the World Jewish Congress, discussed a wide range of topics, including antisemitism, the war in Ukraine, the Iranian threat to Israel, and the importance of maintaining the unity of the Jewish people.


Lauder suggested that ‘Jew-Hatred’ is a more apt and accurate term than antisemitism. “Anti-Semitism” is a holdover from the 19th century,” said Lauder, and it has lost its meaning. No one cares when they hear Anti-Semitism. From now on, let’s all call it what it really is – the hatred-of-Jews, or Jew-Hatred.”









						Jew hatred! -WJC head Ronald Lauder calls antisemitism what it really is
					

"No one cares when they hear antisemitism. From now on, let’s all call it what it really is – the hatred-of-Jews, or Jew-Hatred."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Four of the five students have said in a statement of claim filed with the court that they left the Melbourne bayside school prematurely to escape the alleged serial racist abuse and discrimination that occurred between 2013 and 2020 and the school’s repeated failure to protect them or discipline perpetrators.

----
Many of the allegations relate to frequent verbal abuse of the five students, often within earshot of staff, it is claimed, including taunts of “Jewboy”, “skullboy”, “Heil Hitler”, and “burn in an oven”.

Swastikas were often graffitied around the school, the boys were subjected to Nazi salutes, while one boy claims to have had Star of David symbols, a reference to the Holocaust, scrawled on the front of his schoolbook and stuck on his locker, it is alleged.

A boy who began to wear a kippah or skullcap to school claimed it was regularly torn off his head and sometimes tossed around as a Frisbee.

(full article online)









						Former Brighton students sue over years of ‘anti-Semitic bullying’
					

Five former students of Brighton Secondary College allege the school’s tolerance of anti-Semitism resulted in breaches of their human rights and the Racial Discrimination Act.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

Councillors in the northern Bavarian town of Bayreuth have voted to give new names to two streets once dedicated to noted antisemites.

One was named after the bishop, Hans Meiser, the first Landesbischof (Regional Bishop) of the Evangelical Lutheran Church in Bavaria from 1933 to 1955. Bishop Meisner, boasting a huge following among Bavarian Protestants, was said to have had Nazi ties and once wrote that there was something “corrosive, caustic, dissolving about the Jewish mind”. It has been renamed Dietrich-Bonhoeffer-Straße in honour of the anti-Nazi theologian.

Hans-von-Wolzogen-Straße, named after the friend and biographer of the antisemitic composer Richard Wagner, is now to be called Friedelind-Wagner-Straße. Friedelind Wagner, the composer’s granddaughter, escaped Nazi Germany to the United States in 1941 after being implicated in anti-Nazi propaganda. Baron von Wolzogen, believed to have shared the composer’s antisemitic views, was the editor of the publication Bayreuther Blätter, which published antisemitic material, from 1878-1938.

Richard Wagner lived in Bayreuth from 1873 until his death in 1883. The Bayreuth Festspielhaus (Opera House) was constructed especially for the purpose of showing Wagner’s operas. His villa, Wahnfriend, was converted into a museum dedicated to his life and work after the Second World War.











						Streets once named after prominent antisemites in Bayreuth given new names
					

Councillors in the northern Bavarian town of Bayreuth have voted to give new names to two streets once dedicated to noted antisemites. One was named after the bishop, Hans Meiser, the first Landesbischof (Regional Bishop) of the Evangelical Lutheran Church in Bavaria from 1933 to 1955. Bishop...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has been reported that a man woke up his Jewish neighbours at 4:00 by knocking on their door and yelling antisemitic abuse.

The man was said to have shouted: “I will kill you all, Hitler should come back.” 

The alleged incident took place on 19th March and is understood to have occurred in the Stamford Hill area of North London on the morning of the Jewish Sabbath and lasted for approximately one hour.

It was also alleged that, yesterday, the same man told a six-year-old girl: “Get inside, I will kill you”, before threatening to burn her house down.

(full article online)









						“I will kill you all, Hitler should come back”: Man in Stamford Hill knocks on neighbours’ door yelling abuse at 4am on Jewish Sabbath
					

It has been reported that a man woke up his Jewish neighbours at 4:00 by knocking on their door and yelling antisemitic abuse. The man was said to have shouted: “I will kill you all, Hitler should come back.” The alleged incident took place on 19th March and is understood to have occurred in the […]




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A neo-Nazi activist and rapper from Austria has been handed a ten-year jail sentence by a Vienna court.

The 37-year-old artist, who recorded music under the name ‘Mr Bond’, was found guilty of glorifying Nazi ideology. This is a crime in Austria under the country’s 1947 Verbotsgesetz (Prohibition Act), which not only banned the far-right paramilitary organisations that flourished even after the defeat of the Nazi regime, but made it illegal to deny, condone or try to justify the Holocaust.

Mr Bond’s music was based on the appropriation of existing rap songs, to which he gave new lyrics with Nazi and antisemitic themes. One such song was used by the assailant of the October 2019 attack outside a synagogue in the eastern German city of Halle, in which two people died. The murderer, Stephan Balliet, filmed his crime and put it on the internet, soundtracked by Mr Bond’s song.

Mr Bond was described as “particularly dangerous” by the court. In the same trial, his brother was sentenced to four years in prison for running an antisemitic website.

(full article online)









						Far-right Austrian rapper sentenced to ten years in jail for glorifying Nazi ideology
					

A neo-Nazi activist and rapper from Austria has been handed a ten-year jail sentence by a Vienna court. The 37-year-old artist, who recorded music under the name ‘Mr Bond’, was found guilty of glorifying Nazi ideology. This is a crime in Austria under the country’s 1947 Verbotsgesetz...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

More antisemitic fliers popped up over the weekend in a Sarasota neighborhood. Sarasota police have said they are investigating the source of the hate messages. 
The anti-Jewish fliers showed up on Wisteria Lane and the Arlington Park neighborhood overnight and police started getting calls about them on Saturday morning.  

The fliers showed up in Ziploc bags, weighed down with rice. They read: "Every Single Aspect of the Ukraine Russia War is Jewish."

This would be the second time in a month that such hate-filled fliers have been distributed in neighborhoods. Similar fliers showed up in the Cherokee Park neighborhood in February, which referenced COVID-19 propaganda.

But neighbors and leaders in the community have responded to the hate message with their own message of unity

More than 1,000 yard signs that read "United Against Hate" have now been placed in front of several homes across Sarasota since the February incident. Community leaders have urged neighbors to use the signs to drown out the hate message popping up in their driveways.

(full article online )









						Sarasota neighbors use peaceful yard signs to drown out antisemitic fliers
					

More than 1,000 yard signs that read "United Against Hate" have now been placed in front of several homes across Sarasota.




					www.wtsp.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

More antisemitic fliers popped up over the weekend in a Sarasota neighborhood. Sarasota police have said they are investigating the source of the hate messages. 
The anti-Jewish fliers showed up on Wisteria Lane and the Arlington Park neighborhood overnight and police started getting calls about them on Saturday morning.  



(full article online )









						Sarasota neighbors use peaceful yard signs to drown out antisemitic fliers
					

More than 1,000 yard signs that read "United Against Hate" have now been placed in front of several homes across Sarasota.




					www.wtsp.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lithuania’s major Holocaust memorial at Ponary, where the mass murder of up to 100,000 people took place, was smeared with antisemitic graffiti on April 1 and April 3, the Simon Wiesenthal Center said on Thursday. The graffiti ostensibly expressed support for the Russian military campaign in Ukraine and is cause for grave concern, it said.

Linking the local Jewish community with the Russian invasion of Ukraine is a completely false and very dangerous accusation that can only inspire the spread of antisemitism and encourage attacks on Jews and Jewish institutions, said Dr. Efraim Zuroff, the center’s director for Eastern European affairs and a Holocaust historian.

“These incidents are reminiscent of the false accusations of Judeo-Bolshevism, which fueled the collaboration of tens of thousands of local Nazi collaborators in Eastern Europe during World War II and their active participation in the mass murder of hundreds of thousands of Jews,” he said. “We urge the local authorities to apprehend and punish the perpetrators of these ugly incidents as quickly as possible.”

(full article online)









						Two Holocaust memorials smeared with antisemitic, pro-Russian slurs
					

"The Ponary massacre" took place between 1941 and 1944 near the railway station at Ponary (now Paneriai), About 100,000 Jews, Poles and Russians, were murdered.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wikipedia describes the 1934 Constantine pogrom:






> The 1934 Constantine riots was an anti-Jewish riot that erupted in the Algerian city of Constantine.
> The general consensus is that the initial cause of the conflict was a confrontation between Eliahou Khalifa, a Jewish Zouave, and Muslim worshippers in a mosque next to his home. The Muslims said that Khalifa was drunk, and insulted Islam. A report by the Jewish authorities claimed he was not intoxicated, and that after getting into an argument with them, the Muslims had cursed Khalifa's faith and he cursed them and their faith back.
> JTA reported on August 8, 1934:



(full article online)









						Algerian newspaper praises 1934 Constantine pogrom that killed dozens of Jews as "battle of glory"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The notorious antisemite Alison Chabloz has been found guilty of a communications offence after action by Campaign Against Antisemitism.

The two-day trial at Westminster Magistrates’ Court concerned a video of the scene in the classic Oliver Twist film when Fagin, a fictitious Jewish criminal (a character that has come under significant criticism over the past century for its antisemitic depiction), is explaining to his newest recruit how his legion of children followers pick pockets. Ms Chabloz uploaded the video and sings an accompanying song of her own about how Jews are greedy, “grift” for “shekels” and cheat on their taxes.

The video appeared to be either a bizarre fundraising effort for her mounting legal costs due to numerous charges she has faced, including several ongoing prosecutions in which Campaign Against Antisemitism has provided evidence, or an attempt at mockery of Campaign Against Antisemitism for pursuing her in the courts.

At court, Ms Chabloz tried to suggest that the video was part of a personal quarrel and that her racism is directed not at “Jews” but at “Zionists”. She expressed scepticism about the facts of the Holocaust on the stand, and replicated a racist Quennelle gesture, which she has performed in the past. She rather insightfully observed that “antisemitism is not a crime. If it was, the prisons would be full.”

Summing up, the magistrate said that the defendant “was making up evidence” as she went along, and she did not accept Ms Chabloz’s claim that her song was about the controversial activist Tommy Robinson, describing that suggestion as “ludicrous”. Instead, the magistrate said, “I have not doubt” that the song related to Jews. She further noted that, given Ms Chabloz’s previous convictions, she “knew exactly what she was doing” and that she had a propensity to commit these types of offences.

(full article online)









						Notorious antisemite Alison Chabloz found guilty of communications offence after action by CAA
					

The notorious antisemite Alison Chabloz has been found guilty of a communications offence after action by Campaign Against Antisemitism. The two-day trial at Westminster Magistrates’ Court concerned a video of the scene in the classic Oliver Twist film when Fagin, a fictitious Jewish criminal (a...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Given Sarsour's record - supporting antisemite Louis Farrakhan, invoking "Jewish supremacy," saying Zionists cannot be feminists, and supporting Palestinian terrorist Rasmea Odeh, this is an accurate representation of her views. Beyond that, she has publicly praised a misogynist and anti-gay Muslim cleric, Imam Siraj Wahhaj, as her mentor.

Sarsour is no role model for Muslims. She is filled with hate, and Geico was correct in uninviting her.

But now she is very upset, and her disingenuous argument is that Geico is effectively Islamophobic for this cancellation, placing herself as being synonymous with Islam itself. Here's most of an email she sent out to her MPower Change mailing list: (A shorter version demanding Geico apologize is here.)





> I’m sending this message to you with a heavy heart, shortly after beginning my daily fast for Ramadan.
> Just before Ramadan began, GEICO Insurance invited me to meet and talk with their Diversity, Equity and Inclusion team. I was happy to discuss Arab-American heritage, especially during the holy month ofRamadan.
> Then, yesterday, in the middle of my fast for Ramadan two things happened that shocked me — and broke my heart.
> I got the news that GEICO — the world-famous insurance company worth tens of billions of dollars — had decided to abruptly cancel the event with me.
> Then, GEICO publicly justified their decision by smearing my work advocating for marginalized communities as “hatred” across their social media accounts.
> All during Ramadan.
> Let GEICO know you demand they do the right thing and rescind their statement & apologize to their Muslim, Arab, and Palestinian employees and customers. This is an all-hands-on-deck moment to push back against anti-Arab and Islamophobic hate.
> On Twitter? Tweet at GEICO to let them know that we won’t back down from anti-Arab, anti-Muslim discrimination.
> If one of the largest companies in the world can get away with smearing advocacy for U.S. Muslims, Arab Americans and Palestinian-Americans as “hatred,” all in the midst of Ramadan, then we are in very, very big trouble.
> GEICO decided they were more comfortable publicly vilifying and dehumanizing a prominent advocate for Arab Americans, U.S. Muslims, Palestinians and other marginalized communities — caving at the first sign of disapproval from anti-Muslim, anti-Arab and anti-Palestinian voices — than simply having a conversation with me.
> GEICO thought they could silence me from talking to their staff about fighting bigotry, racism and Islamophobia.
> They were wrong about that.
> But if we want GEICO to realize that there’s a real price to be paid for ignoring or antagonizing millions of people — U.S. Muslims, Arab-Americans, and the righteous allies who organize alongside us — then we need to be as loud as possible, right now.
> P.S. This latest attack on the Muslim communityreminds me of how important our Muslim-led organizing work with marginalized communities is...




Of course Geico didn't say or imply anything negative about Muslims. There are plenty of wonderful non-bigoted Muslims they can invite to speak to them - and they probably did exactly that after this incident. 

Sarsour is so full of herself that she is pretending that she represents Islam itself. And her repeated references to Ramadan are meant to imply that Geico deliberately chose to disrespect a Muslim "leader" during their holy month.




Funny, I didn't hear her say anything about Muslims attacking Jews in Israel during the "holy month of Ramadan." Her interest in Ramadan's holiness is more that a little self-serving. 

And who exactly does she lead, anyway? 

Sarsour is saying that Geico, by canceling the speech of someone who supports Islamic antisemitism, homophobia and hate for women, is really attacking Islam. 

If that's true, Linda Sarsour is Islamophobic herself.

Sarsour's supporters of course are circling around and mimicking her absurd charges. CAIR and other hate groups issued a statement saying, "GEICO’s defamatory attack on Linda Sarsour is an attack on all Americans who dare to criticize the Israeli government and other human rights violators." One of her fans said that the cancellation is a "violation of human rights." 


(full article online)









						Linda Sarsour claims Geico is Islamophobic for canceling her hate speech on Ramadan
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Chicago woman has been charged with a hate crime for attacking a Jewish bartender with antisemitic abuse and a cocktail glass, _CWB Chicago_ reported.

On Wednesday, prosecutors filed a hate crime charged against CVS pharmacy manager Sara Abdulrasoul who is accused of using antisemitic language and throwing a cocktail glass at a River North bartender at 2:30 a.m. on November 7, 2021.

The incident, which occurred at The Underground bar, started when Abdulrasoul, 30, began talking with the bartender and allegedly demanded that she remove her Star of David Necklace. Abdulrasoul called the Jewish bartender a derogatory term and then used “offensive and virulently antisemitic language” to demand that she remove her necklace, Assistant State’s Attorney Loukas Kalliantasis said.

The bartender told Abdulrasoul that she went to school in Israel. Abdulrasoul called her “derogatory terms” and repeated her demand that she take off the necklace, Kalliantasis recounted.

According to Kalliantasis, the bartender apologized and told Abdulrasoul that she wasn’t trying to upset her. However, Abdulrasoul responded that she hated Jews and once again told the Jewish woman to remove her necklace. She then said that the “bartender’s people were killing her people.” The bartender replied, “Oh, you’re Palestinian?”

It was at that point that Abdulrasoul allegedly threw her cocktail glass, which was full, at the bartender, hitting her in the collarbone.


(full article online)









						Hate Crime: Palestinian Arab allegedly attacks Jewish bartender with glass
					

Chicago woman charged with hate crime for attacking a Jewish bartender with antisemitic abuse and a cocktail glass.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A New Jersey man was charged with attempted murder and bias intimidation on Saturday after a violently antisemitic crime spree that left four Jewish victims injured, including two critically.

27-year-old Dion Marsh was charged Friday after a string of incidents around Lakewood, NJ, that began at about 1 p.m., when he assaulted a driver and stole his car, the Lakewood Police Department said. At around 6 p.m., Marsh hit another man with the vehicle, who was left in stable condition.

Before 7.p.m, Marsh then stabbed a third man in the chest, and at about 9 p.m. struck another pedestrian with his car. Both victims were in critical but stable condition on Saturday.

All four of the victims were Orthodox Jews, according to reports in the local Lakewood Alerts and Lakewood Scoop news sites.

(full article online)









						NJ Man Charged With Attempted Murder After Antisemitic Stabbing, Hit-and-Runs
					

Dion Marsh, charged with a string of attacks on Jews in Lakewood, NJ. Photo: Lakewood Police Department A New Jersey …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A banner at UC Berkeley as part of the ‘Palestinian Apartheid Week’ held by Students Supporting Israel. Photo: Students Supporting Israel

JNS.org – A pro-Israel student group is going on the offensive by tabling at multiple campuses across the United States, highlighting systemic discrimination against Jews in Palestinian-controlled territories such as the West Bank and Gaza Strip for the first time ever in what the group is calling “Palestinian Apartheid Week.”

Students Supporting Israel (SSI) has visited three college campuses throughout the country since March 21, highlighting the realities college students rarely confront about the Palestinian-controlled territories.

Issues like salaries paid to the families of Palestinian terrorists for killing Jews as part of a policy called “pay for slay;” the Palestinian Authority making it illegal to sell property to Jews; Jews not being able to openly pray at holy sites in the Palestinian territory unless accompanied by security; erasing the existence of Jews from Palestinian textbooks and maps; as well as Hamas’s charter calling for the killing of all Jews.

“Those policies — if someone wants to discuss true apartheid and discrimination and separation from people — this is it,” said Ilan Sinelnikov, president and founder of SSI. “This is maybe not even true apartheid because nothing is the same as South Africa, but this is the closest that can possibly be that shows signs of apartheid like that.”
-------------
They set up in high-traffic areas, such as in front of student unions or, as at UC Berkeley, in a staircase by the entrance with multiple tables featuring different banners. Some of the banners include portraits of victims of Palestinian terrorists in Israel, such as Taylor Force, a 28-year-old American graduate student; Ari Fuld, a 45-year-old father of four; and three teenage boys kidnapped in June 2014. The signs also included the amounts the PA pays their families each year.

Other banners include a quote from Hamas’s charter or anti-Semitic statements from Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas.

Nearby, the group put up an improvised tent made to look like a bomb shelter they called a “Safe Space” and painted on it the many threats faced by Israelis from Palestinian terrorist attacks. They also erected a plastic children’s playhouse. On the house there is a “For Sale” sign, stating that under Palestinian law, selling a house to a Jew is considered high treason, punishable by either a life sentence or death.

Nowhere in the display are there any Israeli flags or pro-Israel messages or T-shirts from their organization. This is done so that the event focused only on Palestinian policies, rather than always bringing the issue back to Israel.

(full article online)









						‘Palestinian Apartheid Week’ as New Approach to Facing Anti-Israel Activity on Campus
					

A banner at UC Berkeley as part of the ‘Palestinian Apartheid Week’ held by Students Supporting Israel. Photo: Students Supporting …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In other words, suspect Dion Marsh told detectives he was specifically attacking Jews. And he attacked four, not three - and three of them remain hospitalized, two in critical condition.

Marsh's Facebook page shows nothing antisemitic, although one disturbing video on the site includes brief scenes of him holding an automatic weapon and of him flipping off the camera.


Black antisemitism is the third rail for the media and politicians. No one wants to talk about it even as we see multiple attacks a week by Black people against Orthodox Jews in New York and elsewhere This is not the first such attack in Lakewood. It's been happening in Chicago as well.

Black attackers of Jews are not white supremacists. They are usually not Muslims. They don't pretend to be mere anti-Zionists.  It is an entirely different category of attacker,  The motives are different. The solutions would be different.

But from reading the articles about attacks, the media is reluctant to identify anything about the perpetrator unless he (or she) is a white supremacist. Journalists and politicians are afraid that pointing out the motivation will be flipped around and they will be labeled racist or Islamophobic. 

What exactly did Marsh tell the detectives about Jews? Shouldn't this be publicized as a first step in determining how to fight this flavor of antisemitism? 

Unless it is defined, no one can do anything to combat it. We have some ideas of why Black antisemitism existed in the past, but how do we know this is the same thing? Is it influence from Nation of Islam along with their lies that Jews controlled the slave trade? Is it an outgrowth of the idea that Blacks are the real Jews and Jews are imposters, as Nick Cannon and his guests have claimed?

Sweeping this under the rug does no one any favors, including the Black people that the largely white media are trying to mollify. 
\
Let's hear exactly what Dion Marsh believes. I bet it is not unique to him, and if 20% of Black people believe the same thing, it needs to be exposed and debunked - forthrightly and honestly. 

(full article online)









						Lakewood and Brooklyn attacks show, again, that we need to directly confront Black antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A court in Vienna has jailed two Austrian neo-Nazi brothers over a vehemently antisemitic website that was described by one prosecuting lawyer as “incitement to murder.”

One brother, named in the local press as “Benjamin H.”, was sentenced to a four-year jail term last Tuesday by the Vienna Regional Criminal Court under Austrian laws prohibiting the revival of national socialism. His website, titled “Judas Watch,” listed the names of 1,787 individuals and organizations, with Jewish individuals marked with a “Judenstern” — the “Jews’ Star” which the Nazi regime forced Jews to wear upon their outer clothing.

(full article online)









						Austrian Court Sentences Neo-Nazi Brothers Behind Infamous ‘Judas Watch’ Website to Lengthy Jail Terms
					

Illustrative: Austrian police face off against far-right protestors in the city of Innsbruck, during a Jan. 2022 demonstration against COVID-19 …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Officials in Nassau County in New York State have expressed disgust over a speech by a local resident heard at a recent town meeting that they allege was littered with antisemitic tropes.

The resident, named Michelle Zangari, delivered an extraordinary speech to the Board of Trustees of the Village of Rockville Centre on Apr. 4 lambasting Orthodox Jewish residents in the area. Under the guise of urging trustees to prevent the construction of “new houses of worship in existing residential areas,” Zangari related a nightmarish tale of local Christian residents being driven out of their neighborhoods by Orthodox Jewish newcomers, resulting in declining standards in schools, soaring real estate prices and pressure upon local businesses to close down

Zangari complained that a menorah “almost 8 feet high” had been erected outside a home in her neighborhood. While her neighbors believed the menorah was a leftover decoration from last Hanukkah, “I know all too well that this is not the case,” Zangari claimed — asserting that the house was now being turned into an informal synagogue so that its owners could avoid paying property taxes.

She then related her experience of growing up in the Five Towns on the south shore of Long Island as evidence for her view, asserting that during the 1980s, Orthodox Jews had moved into the area, causing a flight of long-established residents, “many of whom live in Rockville Centre now.”

------
The sole evidence of alleged Jewish pressure on non-Jewish businesses to close during the Sabbath cited by Zangari was a bagel shop where she had worked, whose owner had been approached on several occasions, she said.

Zangari ended her speech with an appeal for action to prevent new synagogues from opening. “This may sound extreme, many people have said to me, ‘you sound crazy,’ I get it,” she said. “You may think it could never happen here, but trust me, none of us living in the Five Towns thought it would happen there either.”

----
Calling her comments “offensive and un-American,” Bruce Blakeman — Nassau County’s chief executive — stressed in a tweet that it was the “duty of responsive public officials to condemn the type of antisemitic hate speech that was in evidence at the Rockville Centre Village Board Meeting. I am hopeful that the Members of the Board will also respond forcefully in this matter.”

(full article online)









						‘Un-American’: NY Officials Excoriate ‘Antisemitic’ Speech by Local Resident to Board Meeting in Nassau County
					

Rockville Village Centre resident Michelle Zangari speaking to the town’s Board of Trustees. Photo: Screenshot Officials in Nassau County in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a pre-recorded video address broadcast to attendees at the Jerusalem Post London Conference, Ronald S. Lauder, president of the World Jewish Congress, discussed a wide range of topics, including antisemitism, the war in Ukraine, the Iranian threat to Israel, and the importance of maintaining the unity of the Jewish people.


Lauder suggested that ‘Jew-Hatred’ is a more apt and accurate term than antisemitism. “Anti-Semitism” is a holdover from the 19th century,” said Lauder, and it has lost its meaning. No one cares when they hear Anti-Semitism. From now on, let’s all call it what it really is – the hatred-of-Jews, or Jew-Hatred.”

(full article online)









						Jew hatred! -WJC head Ronald Lauder calls antisemitism what it really is
					

"No one cares when they hear antisemitism. From now on, let’s all call it what it really is – the hatred-of-Jews, or Jew-Hatred."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Noa Tishby, Israel’s new envoy, says anti-Zionism is antisemitism “100%”
					

Noa Tishby touts her background in the world of entertainment and activism as a crucial set of tools to fight antisemitism.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism isn't treated as seriously as Islamophobia, homophobia or transphobia. Why? Asks Patrick Christys
					

I can’t help but feel that antisemitism is just accepted, it’s not seen as being as bad as Islamophobia or homophobia or transphobia. Why not?




					www.gbnews.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

The sternly worded warning – signed also by columnist David Aaronovitch and former Labour MPs Phil Woolas and Stephen Twigg – states:”We are writing to you privately as former Presidents with serious concerns about antisemitism, the safety and treatment of Jewish students at NUS events and within your democracy, and the way in which the NUS is responding to these concerns.”

The letter refers to the decision to invite the conspiracy theorist and rapper Lowkey to give “a keynote at NUS conference”. It also notes how NUS representatives failed to attend a recent session of the Education Select Committee Westminster, to face questions over antisemitism on campus.

It calls on the President and the trustees “to act urgently” and issue “a full and unreserved apology” to Jewish students and the Union of Jewish Students.

It then demands an independent investigation is launched “into antisemitism within the organisation.”

The signatories suggest it is “crucial” the NUS “rebuild relationships and trust with Jewish students.”

(full article online)









						NUS row: 20 ex-presidents sign letter expressing safety fears for Jewish students
					

Unprecedented warning  - sent to NUS trustees and current president Larissa Kennedy - is signed by ex-cabinet ministers,  Wes Streeting , Trevor Phillips and David Aaronovitch




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Listeners who may have pondered quite how the Jewish holiday of Purim fits into the category of “thornier issues of the day” (along with the question of why presenter Roy Jenkins consistently mispronounced the name of that festival throughout the entire 28-minute programme) had only to wait until the section beginning 18:34 minutes in when Jenkins and one of his guests managed to shoehorn Palestinians into the discussion.

[emphasis in italics in the original, emphasis in bold added]

Dan Cohn-Sherbok: “It’s not just the story of Purim. We’re talking about Purim but it’s connected to other aspects of Jewish life and Jewish festivals. The festival of Hannuka is the same; it’s a story about threats and survival. And that’s really at the heart of Jewish life. We are aware as a people that we have been around for literally thousands of years; nearly three thousand years. At the time of the exodus, thousands and thousands of years ago, we were threatened with extinction. And we have _always_ been threatened by extinction and yet here we are. We have survived. It runs in our blood and if you ask about the contemporary significance, it underlies the creation of the State of Israel. The State of Israel is a response to antisemitism. Jews who were Zionists at the end of the nineteenth century feared that without a country of our own we would never survive and that the solution to the problem of antisemitism was to have a country where we could be secure and we could defend ourselves. And no matter how secure we feel in other countries – and this is true everywhere – we are conscious of this potential threat. People hate us. It is the longest hatred of humanity: hating the Jews. And it runs in our blood. We are frightened and we need to defend ourselves and this story crystalises the idea that we _can_ survive and that God is on our side and that we _will_ survive into the future.”

Roy Jenkins: “Some people of course would look at the present State of Israel and say well actually they’ve gone back to some of their less pleasant roots and they certainly aren’t treating people in the way they _should_.”

Cohn-Sherbok: “Yes, certainly there is criticism of Israel. I think that the State of Israel was founded on the assumption that Jews needed to protect themselves. But the historical circumstances were such that the Palestinians suffered. The residents of what was Palestine – now Israel – have really suffered and many Jews are very sympathetic. _I’m_ very sympathetic about the plight of Palestinians. I’ve written books about this and I’ve written a book with a Palestinian and we debated the issues. So there is within the Jewish world sympathy for those who suffer. We don’t want others to suffer as we’ve suffered. But it’s so problematic – the creation of the State of Israel – because it’s in the place it is. So I…I…you mustn’t think that Jews are not sympathetic to the plight of the Palestinians. Many of us are. Many of us want to see a two-state solution. _I _want to see a two-state solution. I think it’s the only way. But it is very fraught. There’s such hatred, such enmity, on both sides: on the Jewish side and the Arab Palestinian side. It’s a problem that hasn’t been resolved.”

While this section of the programme clearly contributed little to audience understanding of the festival of Purim and its meaning for the tiny Welsh Jewish community, the producers chose to include it anyway. What listeners heard were trite talking points promoting a dumbed-down, one-sided narrative on a complex topic unrelated to the programme’s declared subject matter along with an unexplained reference to Israeli Jews and “their less pleasant roots” which surely requires explanation from Jenkins.

CAMERA UK has written to BBC Radio Wales requesting clarification of the use of that phrase and the gratuitous insertion of Palestinians into a programme supposedly about a Jewish festival.   











						When BBC Radio Wales shoehorned Palestinians into Purim
					

BBC Radio Wales describes its weekly programme ‘All Things Considered” as a “[r]eligious affairs programme, tackling the thornier issues of the day in a t




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The man who stabbed and ran over four Jews in Lakewood, NJ on Friday told police detectives that “it had to be done.”





> “It’s going to be a bloodbath,” Marsh allegedly told a family member before the attacks, according to documents NJ Advance Media.
> Marsh also told detectives that “these are the real devils.” When asked to whom he was referring, he responded, “the Hasidic Jews.”




But this morning an even more frightening attack was caught on video in Elizabeth, NJ.

In a Jewish neighborhood, a driver went on a sidewalk and onto a lawn to deliberately run over what appears to be a fleeing, screaming religious Jewish woman. He ran over her multiple times. The incident occurred only a couple of blocks from a well-known Jewish girls' high school, and mezuzahs can be seen on many doors in the neighborhood.

The video is graphic and chilling:



The driver has been charged with attempted murder. There is nothing in the news yet about any bias motivation. 

But given what's going on with Jews lately, it seems quite likely that she was targeted because she is an identifiable Jew.

(full article online)









						People trying to kill Jews in New Jersey -  after Lakewood, horrific car ramming attack in Elizabeth (video) (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The owner of a car repair shop in Belgium said he will not serve Jewish clients to protest Israel’s position over Russia’s war on Ukraine.


The Forum of Jewish Organizations, a group representing Flemish-speaking Belgian Jews, said it will take legal action against Ludo Eyckmans, the owner of the shop in Stabroek near Antwerp. Denying service to individuals based on their faith, race or sexual orientation is illegal in Belgium.


“As of today, our Jewish clients are no longer welcome for maintenance of their cars or solving electronic problems,” Eyckmans wrote in an email that he sent to Belgian media last week, according to the Jewish group. He cited Israel’s “failure to recognize war crimes” by Russia’s army in Ukraine.

(full article online)









						Belgian car shop owner won’t serve Jews, claims Israel supports Russia
					

Denying service to individuals based on their faith, race or sexual orientation is illegal in Belgium.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian site Maspero, "Egynews", has a fairly bizarre conspiracy theory by columnist Nasser Farouk.


It starts off with:





> The tongues of smoke and fire still fill the skies of Ukraine in a war that was created by an effective action and over the course of five years it was prepared for it, and recently the curtain was revealed about who is behind it.. *It is the family that rules the world, the Rothschilds*, the Jewish Zionists, and the real founder of Freemasonry, which was based in Russia under a contract for the Russian Central Bank since 1917 for a hundred years.


The Balfour Declaration was also written in 1917, and he says this is no coincidence!





> The Jews (were behind) the formation of the first government after the coup against the Tsar. There were 23 Jewish members out of 25 of the government, headed by Lenin and Stalin.
> [The Rothschilds] owns nearly 500 trillion dollars which is half of the world’s wealth and monopolizes the trade and gold mines in the world, as well as medicine and its industry, weapons, technology, media, satellites, Hollywood, petroleum and a third of the world’s fresh water, medicine, influence and world domination, and their scheme was a unified government for the world based in Washington.



(full article online)









						"The Rothschilds are behind the Ukraine war" and other amazing facts from an Egyptian newspaper
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

She returned from a “sabbatical” in late February, just three months after giving a speech casting the vast majority of Jews as “enemies” because they support Israel.

She warned her audience to “pay attention to the polite Zionists” who seek to work together on social justice and other issues. They are behind “a well-funded conspiracy” to push “Islamophobia … to marginalize us, to imprison us, to deport us, to silence us.”

Jews. A well-funded conspiracy. To imprison us.

That kind of rhetoric might sound at home among tiki-torch carrying mobs in Charlottesville, but not from the leader of a “civil rights” group’s San Francisco chapter.

Yet, CAIR never asked Billoo to apologize for her comments. Instead, CAIR arguedthat she was the victim of an “online smear campaign.”

It was no surprise, therefore, to hear Billoo repeat her blanket dismissal of pro-Israel Jews on Saturday, during a program that was advertised as focusing on “Islamophobia” in France and India.
-------
If “resistance against occupation” is justified, as CAIR officials have said, and they believe Tel Aviv is occupied, then it’s not a stretch to assume CAIR’s silence about the recent wave of terrorist attacks means that some could believe the killings somehow are justified.

Billoo has bigger fish to fry. She retweeted a picture of Muslims who are in the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) as they enjoyed a meal breaking their Ramadan fast.

Some might be surprised to see Muslims proudly serving in the IDF and pleased to see their religious traditions respected.

Not Zahra Billoo.

The picture she retweeted included a comment that the men were headed straight to “hellfire.”

Observant Muslims are no better than “polite Zionists” to Billoo, if they believe Israel should exist and be defended.

And CAIR calls us a hate group.

(full article online)









						Zahra Billoo’s Antisemitism Unleashed with CAIR’s Backing
					

Zahra Billoo. Photo: REUTERS/Rebecca Cook. I’ve spent a lot of time in recent months chronicling the unabashed hatred spewed by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Education Department began investigating NYU after a civil rights complaint alleged that the school had not responded appropriately to incidents of anti-Semitism, thus creating a hostile environment for Jewish students. The incidents included a student tweeting that he wanted "all Zionists to die" and another student assaulting attendees at a pro-Israel dance party.

The latest episode began on April 7 when Law Students for Israel circulated an email to the NYU Law student body. "The Middle East is big enough for all its indigenous peoples to enjoy self-determination, security, and prosperity," the group said. "Do not give credence to those, including in our Law School, who say otherwise."

Two hours later, Students for Justice in Palestine issued a 1,500-word response to the email, arguing that it flipped "the realities of aggressor and victim on its head."

"Framing is everything," Students for Justice in Palestine said. "It is imperative to emphasize that the loss of any lives is a direct result of the Israeli occupation, not the resistance of those who are occupied."

The statement went on to berate the "Islamaphobic, Zionist-funded U.S. and Western media" for presenting the violence as "a ‘conflict’ with two sides."

Over the next 24 hours, 11 student groups wrote to the law school’s all-student listserv to express their support for the statement: the Black Allied Law Students Association, the Middle Eastern Law Students Association, the Muslim Law Students Association, the South Asian Law Students Association, the Disability Allied Law Students Association, the National Lawyers Guild, the Women of Color Collective, the Coalition on Law & Representation, the NYU Review of Law and Social Change, and Ending the Prison Industrial Complex.

When Jewish students protested the pile-on, they encountered a torrent of vitriol. "Quiet, you baby," replied Michael Stamos, a first-year student at the law school. Helen Campbell, a third-year student, ridiculed the suggestion that Students for Justice in Palestine should condemn attacks on Israeli civilians. After all, she wrote, "you don’t condemn an earthquake or a lethal outbreak of flu."

New York University did not respond to a request for comment.

The diverse list of signatories reflects an ongoing shift in progressive attitudes toward Israel—one that has been accelerated by the transposition of American racial politics to conflicts in the Middle East.

"Embedded in the Zionist supremacy narrative," Students for Justice in Palestine wrote, " is the orientalist, Islamophobic idea that Azkenazi [sic] Jewish whiteness is fundamentally superior to Palestinian lives, culture, and identity." That jargon has its roots in black nationalists like Angela Davis, who argued in a 2015 book that Palestinians and black Americans are part of a global struggle against police violence.

The statement from Students for Justice in Palestine also likens Palestinian terrorists to Ukrainian soldiers. "The root of the violence we see today is the violent founding of the Israeli state," the statement reads. "Any Palestinian resistance should be understood with reference to this foundational violence—a concept American media seems to have no trouble applying to the Ukranian [sic] response to Russia."

(full article online)









						Under Federal Scrutiny, NYU Law School Faces Uproar Over Anti-Semitism - Washington Free Beacon
					

New York University School of Law may be legally obligated to punish some of its star students after nearly a dozen student groups signed a statement that defended terrorist attacks on Israeli civilians and bemoaned the "Zionist grip on the media."




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A headline with the words “Iowa” and “antisemitism” caught my eye and brought me back to the story of my grandfather. The headline declared that Iowa has become the first state in the country to pass a bill adopting the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of antisemitism when assessing the motivation behind illegal discriminatory conduct.

That headline took me back to the story of my grandfather, Max Barish, his car dealership in Iowa, Henry Ford, Sr. and the antisemitism of 101 years ago. As I write these words, I wonder if anyone would be interested in something that happened 101 years ago in the little town of Sioux City to a family of Jewish immigrants. It occurred so long ago in such an out-of-the-way place. But is it really so remote? In fact, the story could be an example of what Jews can accomplish when they take a stand on their Jewish heritage and identity, and their own self-respect.

Grandfather Max and his family settled in Sioux City at the turn of the last century. In 1916 they opened a Ford franchise there and were very successful. So much so that Henry Ford, Sr. himself complimented the Barish brothers calling them “The boys who do things.” That was in January 1921 when Ford was desperate for scrap metal to keep his assembly lines running. He reached out to the brothers for help, as reported in The Lion’s Roar, the Sioux City Jewish newspaper. Jews helping the well-known antisemite stay in business? Why not? In those days, his assembly lines employed thousands of workers, and franchise owners like my grandpa were profiting.

Ford bought the Dearborn Independent in 1919 and starting in May 1920 his antisemitic articles became a mainstay of the weekly newspaper, until he finally capitulated and shut it down in 1927. Yet even Iowa’s recently passed law could not have kept Ford from publishing his libelous views or led to the paper’s demise. This bill does not prevent antisemitic speech but rather focuses on defining antisemitism when assessing a discriminatory act.

So, what did convince Ford to shut down? The answer is simple. It was courageous people like the Barish brothers. When Ford took over the newspaper, he demanded that his franchise owners make it available for the customers in the showrooms. _Well, okay_, they thought. _It’s just sitting there. Maybe no one will notice._However, by September 1921, Ford had changed his policy. He declared that the Dearborn Independent was a “Ford product” just like his cars and ordered his dealers to actively promote the sale of subscriptions to all who entered.

(full article online)









						Iowa’s Antisemitism Bill and 101 Years Since My Grandpa Confronted Henry Ford
					

Ford bought the Dearborn Independent in 1919 and starting in May 1920 his antisemitic articles became a mainstay of the weekly newspaper, until he finally capitulated and shut it down in 1927.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

She has described Israel’s “occupation” as a “colonial project that has turned into apartheid”.

Now online investigators GnasherJew have uncovered further material that seems to make absurd any notion of Ms Albanese maintaining neutrality .

In one post in 2015, she celebrated terrorist Leila Khaled, a leader in the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. 

Alongside a news story on Electronic Intifada, which revealed “Palestinian resistance icon Leila Khaled” was to tour South Africa, Ms Albanese wrote: “Go Leila go!”

The same year, she shared a story about a border official in Latin America who drew a picture of a penis on the passport of an Israeli citizen and wrote “Viva Palestinia”.

She also shared a post likening Israelis to the Nazis. It featured two pictures of soldiers. The accompanying text read: “In the first pic, a Nazi soldier, a dog, a man on the ground – who is a Jew. In the second pic, an Israeli soldier, a dog, a man on the ground – who is a Palestinian.” 

During the 2021 conflict between Israel and Hamas she frequently tweeted under the hashtag “No More Nakbas” (the Arabic term for “catastrophe” used to describe the displacement of Palestinians in 1948).

The 2021 conflict was said to be in part sparked by the dispute over property in the Sheikh Jarrah area of east Jerusalem.

In one post she wrote: “If we stand alone, we are frail like the wings of a butterfly. If we stand together, our wings can unleash a revolution. #SaveSheikhJarrah #NoMoreNakbas.” She claimed Israel was “indiscriminately” bombing civilian areas and said “deliberately targeting civilians… is a war crime”. 

She also re-tweeted a post of a bomb-hit building during the conflict that said: “This is not Hiroshima 1945. This is Gaza 2021!” 

Israel has formally objected “in the strongest terms” to the appointment of the Italian lawyer to head the UN Human Rights Council’s open-ended investigation into Israel and Palestine, arguing that she has significant bias against the Jewish state. 

Merav Marks, legal adviser for the Israeli mission to the UN in Geneva, said during the closing session of the Human Rights Council that Ms Albanese was “unfit” to take the role of Special Rapporteur on Palestine. He said: “The newly appointed special rapporteur’s opinion expressed in numerous articles, events and media outlets endlessly voicing anti-Israel libel shows that she is unfit to take up this role.” 

He said that the appointment of Ms Albanese added to the “already one-sided mandate dedicated to delegitimising and demonising Israel”.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_On February 4, 2022, Channel 2 (Egypt) aired news report about Jewish assimilation that claimed that the Protocols of the Elders of Zion contains the outline of a Jewish scheme to establish a "global kingdom" and destroy non-Jewish nations. The report claimed that the Jews failed to integrate into European societies because of "their enmity towards humanity" and their "hostile Jewish personality" that was formed because they lived in ghettos. It also claimed that wars and conflicts erupted because of Jewish "schemes." It is noteworthy that Egyptian TV channels are known for airing antisemitic shows and reports. For example, in 2002 Egyptian TV aired an antisemitic Ramadhan TV series titled "A Horseman Without a Horse," in which The Protocols of the Elders of Zion are a central subject (see MEMRI TV Clips Nos. __3383__ and __7279__.)_

(full article online)









						Egyptian TV: The Jews Plotted To Form A 'Global Kingdom,' Destroy Non-Jewish Nations In A Scheme Outlined In The Protocols Of The Elders Of Zion
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Passover, liberate yourself and stop apologizing for being Jewish | Opinion
					

This Passover, I will sit at the Seder with my family, following traditions that millions have kept, and rejoice that our people live free.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Princeton University's student government manipulated its voting rules to ensure the success of a Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions referendum that passed on Wednesday. The referendum, which demanded that Princeton boycott a construction company with ties to Israel, received a minority of votes but passed nonetheless after the school’s chief election administrator misled pro-Israel students about how the vote would be tallied.

The tight vote took place at a university home to the "dirty bicker" of 1958 and which has been notoriously inhospitable to Jewish students. It followed a contentious campus debate that received attention from both the Israeli press and Jewish outlets in the United States, where anti-Semitic hate crimes are on the rise.

The controversy over the vote counting began on March 28, when Tigers for Israel president Jared Stone asked the student government's elections manager, Brian Li, whether abstentions would count in the final vote total. The referendum, held between April 11 and April 13, required a 50-percent-plus-1 majority to pass, according to the student government constitution; if the denominator included abstentions, those votes would effectively count against the referendum, giving pro-Israel students a procedural edge.

Li told Stone abstentions did count, so Tigers for Israel developed a campaign that encouraged students to abstain. Rather than persuade students to vote against the referendum, Stone explained, Tigers for Israel assured them it was OK to remain neutral about a complicated geopolitical issue.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Referendum at Princeton Marred by Fraudulent Instruction From Top Voting Official
					

Princeton University's student government manipulated its voting rules to ensure the success of a Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions referendum that passed on Wednesday. The referendum, which demanded that Princeton boycott a construction company with ties to Israel, received a minority of votes...




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canary Mission released a new report that documents and exposes Students for Justice in Palestine at Cornell University (SJP Cornell) and its efforts to “create an environment hostile for Jews on campus.”

The 25-page report highlighted the activities of the group and its supporters, including students, graduates and professors, from 2014 to 2022. It provided examples of how SJP Cornell “intimidates supporters of Israel and has even waged a misinformation campaign to dismiss the rise in anti-Semitism,” according to Canary Mission.

It also documented the group’s “hostility and gaslighting,” and its strategy to place their activists on the student government to use their positions to demonize Israel and pass resolutions in support of the BDS movement.

The report additionally revealed that Cornell SJP has “a history of aggressive anti-Israel protests and disruptions on campus.”

(full article online)









						New report exposes SJP’s methods of intimidating Jewish students at Cornell
					

Hillel has reported that Jewish students felt increasingly “unsafe” at the school due to a series of anti-Semitic acts on campus.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Teen Vogue_, the fashion magazine, has published a 1200-word essay attempting to educate teen readers about Passover. (What Is Passover? Meaning and Traditions of the Spring Jewish Holiday, April 13, 2022.) The article commendably discusses foods that are prohibited on Passover, the length of the holiday, and the fact that Jews may have one or two seders.

But there’s a big omission.

Discussing the Haggadah, author Michael Pincus explains,



> Jewish families follow a script called the Haggadah, which means “the telling.” A Haggadah is often chosen to fit a family’s interests, with themes including environmentalism and global justice, and many families opt to create their own.
> Throughout the Seder, the Haggadah outlines readings, the ritualistic drinking of four cups of wine, the consumption of symbolic foods, and singing. One notable tradition observed in tandem with the Seder is to fill an extra cup of wine (and for some, to open the door) for Elijah, a prophet who — according to superstition — visits every Jewish home on Passover to witness each celebration. Think of Elijah as a Jewish Santa Claus, but instead of material gifts, he delivers a promise that the messiah will arrive one day to bring the world peace and justice.










Setting aside the issue of the appropriateness of the Elijah/Santa Claus comparison, what’s missing from this description ought to be obvious to anyone who’s ever sat painstakingly through a long seder, waiting for the end. For centuries, Jews around the world have concluded their seders by proclaiming, “L’Shana Haba B’Yerushalayim!” Next year in Jerusalem!

_Teen Vogue_ has a long history of publishing biased articles against Israel, so it’s hard to see this omission as merely a well-intentioned mistake. By trying to strip the Jewish religion of its connection to Jerusalem and Zionism, _Teen Vogue_ is miseducating its young readers, and does a disservice to its Jewish and non-Jewish readers alike.










						Teen Vogue Tries to Educate Readers About Passover, but Forgets Something Major
					

Teen Vogue has a long history of publishing biased articles against Israel, so it’s hard to see this omission as merely a well-intentioned mistake.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“The student signatories to this statement are peddling some of the worst and most historically deadly anti-Semitic screeds against Jews, similar to those used by Hitler to justify the Holocaust, and utilized today by far-right and neo-Nazi conspiracists like former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke,” said Sacha Roytman Dratwa, CEO of CAM. “The defaming of the national liberation movement of the Jewish people in its indigenous and ancestral homeland is not a mere legal matter, it provides a tailwind for terror and attacks on Jews. We have seen far too many murderous attacks on Jews in the U.S. in recent years parroting these same conspiracy theories against Jews and Jewish collectivity that have ended in bloodshed.”

He continued, saying “this is sadly no mere academic matter, but a matter of the safety and security of all Jews whose fellow students read this hate and incitement.”

In 2020, NYU agreed to revise its non-discrimination and anti-harassment policy to include anti-Semitism after the school’s response to such incidents was investigated by the U.S. Department of Education’s civil-rights office.

(full article online)









						‘Deadly Screeds Against Jews’ Peddled by Students at NY Law School | United with Israel
					

Students at NYU Law School defend terror and push 'some of the worst and most historically deadly anti-Semitic screeds against Jews, similar to those used by Hitler to justify the Holocaust,' warned an activist.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nazi swastika drawn onto a soccer field in Australia

(full article online)









						Giant Nazi swastika carved onto Australian soccer pitch
					

The ADC expressed shock over the local council's perceived disregard of the swastika.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sulzer argued that Le Pen knows the significance of the hand gesture, because she had been involved in a controversy involving it in 2019, after Le Pen took a photo with Estonian legislator Ruben Kaalep – who has a long history of associations with neo-Nazis – in which they both made the gesture. At the time, Le Pen said she thought it only meant “OK,” and asked that Kaalep take down the photo from his Facebook page. He obliged, but it can still be found online.












						Jewish group demands Le Pen remove ‘white supremacist dog whistle’
					

“If she does not change the photo, we will call to vote for Macron,” National Jewish Rally leader Jean-Richard Sulzer said.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new report by the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) found that Linfield University in McMinnville, Oregon, wrongly fired Shakespeare scholar Daniel Pollack-Pelzner after he exposed sexual misconduct allegations against university trustees and reported antisemitic harassment.

According to a civil complaint filed last July, Pollack-Pelzner was dismissed from his tenured position after urging his colleagues to address reports of sexual harassment by implementing new training programs and other measures. The proposal was rejected by Linfield University President Miles Davis, who asked Pollack-Pelzner to withdraw a faculty report detailing the allegations, one of which prompted a trustee accused of abusing four students to resign.

The complaint also said that Davis made antisemitic remarks about “Jewish noses” during a discussion of Shakespeare’s The Merchant of Venice.

(full article online)









						Jewish Shakespeare Scholar Wrongly Fired, National Academic Group Finds
					

Riley Center at Linfield University in McMinnville, Oregon. Photo: Wikimedia Commons/DerRichter A new report by the American Association of University …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The same week, the Palestinian students held a massive banner on this same campus saying “Free Palestine” in the same location, and uploaded it to social media with a message to the “Zionists” that the anti-Israel students are “waiting for them.”

At a time when Israel has been experiencing a wave of terrorism, this language is most certainly meant to intimidate and threaten not only Haddad, an Israeli-Arab who disproves their narrative, but the Jewish students on campus.

FOR YEARS, Chilean students have suffered from a climate of bullying and silencing without the proper backing and attention of the global Jewish community. Jewish students, of whom there are less than a hundred, are vastly outnumbered by Palestinian students, and are routinely harassed each time tensions with Israel arise. Some former students even reported having pictures of injured Palestinians being put on their classroom desks every day.

This type of antisemitism is appalling and little reported in the pro-Israel world, unlike the virulent antisemitism in Ireland and South Africa. The problem with ignoring what’s happening in Chile, however, is that the same path Chilean campuses have followed over the last few years is the path that US campuses are now rapidly taking.

(full article online)









						Chile's Jewish students situation grows worse by the day - opinion
					

Last week Chile’s Israel hatred finally went viral, with Chile trending on Twitter in Israel during Chile’s “apartheid week.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I had read great things about this book, and they are all true.

Dara Horn, who is normally a novelist, put together a series of essays about today's antisemitism. She is an excellent writer, but more importantly, she has the ability to cut through the bull and point out what seems obvious in retrospect.

The title of "People Love Dead Jews" is its theme: Jews are adored when they are dead, and are not liked at all when they are still alive. The first essay is about Anne Frank and points out that her famous diary is loved because it makes non-Jews feel good about themselves. This paragraph is devastating:



> The line most often quoted from Frank’s diary—“In spite of everything, I still believe that people are really good at heart”—is often called “inspiring,” by which we mean that it flatters us. It makes us feel forgiven for those lapses of our civilization that allow for piles of murdered girls—and if those words came from a murdered girl, well, then, we must be absolved, because they must be true. That gift of grace and absolution from a murdered Jew (exactly the gift, it is worth noting, at the heart of Christianity) is what millions of people are so eager to find in Frank’s hiding place, in her writings, in her “legacy.” It is far more gratifying to believe that an innocent dead girl has offered us grace than to recognize the obvious: Frank wrote about people being “truly good at heart” three weeks before she met people who weren’t.


That paragraph is worth the price of the book - and there are observations like that on every page.

Horn notes that this is not a unique issue with Holocaust memoirs. The ones that are popular in English have happy or inspiring messages, tied up in a neat bow. But the ones written in Hebrew and Yiddish are far more bleak and reflect the reality of the Holocaust more accurately. The gentile audience wants the inspiration, and the dead Jews provide it for them.

Chapter 2 is an amazing essay about Harbin, China. In three decades, the Jewish community lived a history of the exact trajectory that Jews have gone through over centuries in most other places that they went through in the Diaspora. They moved there when Russia needed Russian speakers who they could convince to move to a frozen wasteland in Manchuria to support the Trans-Siberian Railroad, and the opportunity to not be persecuted by Russian antisemites was enough to attract Jews. The Jews built the city from scratch and became successful. White Russian fascist antisemites and later Japanese occupiers decided they wanted the Jews' money, and the persecution started - extortion, kidnapping, murder, and finally the Soviets returned and sent Jews to the gulag and likely death. 

But the microcosm of Jewish diaspora history doesn't end there. The Chinese who control Harbin now decided that they have a Jewish Heritage Site, and they built up a museum with mostly fake pieces that supposedly show the history of the Jews there - with the intention that rich Western Jews will visit and bring more prosperity to celebrate the dead Jews.

Horn's trenchant observations continue. She only touches upon anti-Zionism being antisemitism - it is obvious to her - but I was struck by her observation that German Nazis in 1935 would chant slogans as they publicly beat Jews - a leader saying a line and the crowd joyfully repeating it. Horn says this sounded like Christian liturgy, but the Nazis sound exactly like how anti-Zionists hold their own rallies today.

(full article online)









						Book review: "People Love Dead Jews"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

AFP reports:



> Israeli-organized twin dance festivals in the Sinai have sparked outrage in Egypt as they come just days before the anniversary of the end of the Jewish state’s occupation of the peninsula.
> 
> The Nabia and Grounded festivals, which coincide with the Jewish Passover holiday, also come as Muslims observe a daytime fast during the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> The Nabia festival is due to run from April 17 to 20; the Grounded festival from April 20 to 23. Both offer all-night dancing with an international lineup of artists.



There's a hashtag going around, " #أوقفوا_المهرجانات_الصهيونية" - "Stop Zionist Festivals." Lots of upset Egyptians are writing about how terrible this is.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100057545982378
Samar Farag Fouda, daughter of a famous Egyptian writer who defended secularism and was against Islamism before he was assassinated by Islamists in 1992, went on an antisemitic tirade against Jews visiting Egypt. (She said that Israel expelled 4 million Christians . Who knew?)











						Egyptians upset over Israeli visitors during Passover
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of Germany’s domestic intelligence service has warned that antisemitic outrages are continuing to soar, and that those incidents which are reported to the authorities are merely the “tip of the iceberg.”

Thomas Haldenwang — the president of Germany’s federal office for the protection of the constitution (BfV) — remarked on Wednesday that it was “frightening that antisemitic narratives are sometimes embraced by people in the middle of German society, serving as a link between social discourse and extremist ideologies.”

----
“Currently, we are also seeing it in connection with Russia’s war of aggression in Ukraine,” Haldenwang added. Moreover, antisemitic ideology was present on the far right, on the extreme left and among Islamists.

The intelligence chief noted with alarm that while antisemitic incidents in Germany continued to increase year on year, the majority went unreported. “The dark field is much larger — those incidents that are not reported in the first place for various reasons,” Haldenwang commented.

According to data released by the German interior ministry in February, there was a 30 percent increase in antisemitic crime in 2021, with more than 3,000 incidents reported. The police registered 63 violent assaults in 2021 — six more than in 2020. Nearly half of the incidents (1,306) occurred in the second quarter of last year, during the conflict between Israel and Hamas in the Gaza Strip that witnessed antisemitic violence accompanying “Free Palestine” demonstrations around the world.

(full article online)









						Soaring Antisemitic Outrages in Germany Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg,’ Intelligence Chief Warns
					

Supporters of the Lebanese Islamist organization Hezbollah at a rally in Germany. Photo: Screenshot. The head of Germany’s domestic intelligence …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Labour Party has suspended a candidate in the upcoming local elections after he reportedly referred to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, who is Jewish, as a “Zionist”, questioning why he had so much support.

Ziad Alsayed, a candidate for the Baruc ward in Barry, Vale of Glamorgan, allegedly wrote the tweet in Arabic on 26th February, saying “How could we side with a country that has a Zionist president?” He has since deleted the tweet.

Alun Cairns, Conservative MP for the Vale of Glamorgan, expressed his concern about another tweet written by Mr Alsayed, in which the Labour candidate calls Mr Zelenskyy a “fascist”. Mr Alsayed is understood to have responded to an expression of solidarity for Ukraine written by London Mayor Sadiq Khan with the words: “If you mean the Ukrainian people that’s OK, but not the fascist president.”

Although the Labour Party has suspended Mr Alsayed pending an investigation, he will remain on the ballot for the election, nominally as the Party’s candidate, because nominations have already closed.

A spokesperson for Labour said: “The Labour Party takes all complaints seriously. They are fully investigated in line with our rules and procedures, and any appropriate action is taken.”

The Labour Party was found by the Equality and Human Rights Commission (EHRC) to have engaged in unlawful discrimination and harassment of Jews. The report followed the EHRC’s investigation of the Labour Party in which Campaign Against Antisemitism was the complainant, submitting hundreds of pages of evidence and legal argument. Sir Keir Starmer called the publication of the report a “day of shame” for the Labour Party.

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Antisemitism Barometer 2019 showed that antisemitism on the far-left of British politics has surpassed that of the far-right.

(full article online)









						Labour Party candidate in Vale of Glamorgan suspended after referring to Ukrainian President as a “Zionist” and “fascist”
					

The Labour Party has suspended a candidate in the upcoming local elections after he reportedly referred to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, who is Jewish, as a “Zionist”, questioning why he had so much support. Ziad Alsayed, a candidate for the Baruc ward in Barry, Vale of Glamorgan...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A preliminary report released on Monday by Fresno State University (FSU) has uncovered the shockingly antisemitic and pro-Nazi views of former university librarian Dr. Henry Miller Madden, after whom the school’s main academic library is named.

The revelations were discovered by the “Task Force to Review the Naming of the University Library” in papers Madden donated to the university after his death in 1982. A reevaluation of Madden’s legacy began after Fresno State University professor Dr. Bradley W. Hart discussed his antisemitism in a book published in 2018.

Later, the report continued, Madden, writing a friend in California, indulged in genocidal fantasies of Nazi stormtroopers killing Jews.

“The Jews: I am developing a violent and almost uncontrollable phobia against them,” he wrote in February 1935. “They are the oppressors: they should be driven barefoot to some remote spot in Texas, ther [sic] to find shelter under the bushes, closed in by electrically charged barbed wire, with imported SA men stationed every ten yards apart, three men to each machine gun emplacement.”

He continued, “Target practice will be permitted twice weekly, with explosive bullets to be used on Yom Kippur, Rosh Hashanah, Purim, etc. And yet isn’t it strange that all my friends, all my good friends, have been Jews?…Whom do I hate more than Jews? They have oppressed my mother, stolen her saving from her, chained her with interest servitude, made a Via Dolorosa of her life. They must go!”

The report’s assessment of Madden’s papers found that he held pro-Nazi views throughout and after World War II, that such views were never rescinded, and that his racialist ideology influenced his lessons and other administrative work. For example, Madden confessed to ignoring job applications from people of Asian and Indian origin. Additionally, it said that Madden gave the university his papers “with full knowledge that they contained antisemitic and racist statements.”

Final recommendations on how the public university should go forward were not given in the report, but are “forthcoming,” the task force said.

(full article online)









						Fresno State University Report Exposes Virulent Antisemitism of Library’s Namesake
					

Henry Madden Library at Fresno State University in California. Photo: HenryMaddenLibrary/Wikimedia Commons. A preliminary report released on Monday by Fresno …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The average number of reported antisemitic incidents each year from 2013 to 2020 was 280. As such, the number of reported incidents in 2021 is above that average by 167 incidents.​
(full article online)









						35% rise in antisemitism in Australia - report
					

The average number of reported antisemitic incidents each year from 2013 to 2020 was 280. As such, the number of reported incidents in 2021 is above that average by 167 incidents.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A segment this week on state-owned Russian television devolved into a baldly antisemitic attack on critics of the regime, in response to a US journalist highlighting the devastation of Ukrainian cities by Russian forces.

In the segment aired on the Russia-1 channel — which was circulated on social media and translated by Julia Davis, creator of the Russian Media Monitor — a panelist quotes a translated tweet by the writer Anne Applebaum, which placed Russian brutality in Ukraine alongside past wrongs perpetrated by Soviet and Russian soldiers.


(full article online)









						‘Listen to the Names Being Named’: Russian State TV in ‘Straight-Up Antisemitism’ Against Critics of Ukraine War
					

A March segment featuring pro-Kremlin talk show host Vladimir Solovyov on Russia-1 TV. Photo: Youtube screenshot A segment this week …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Princeton University's student government conceded on Monday that its handling of an anti-Israel referendum was "unfair and incorrect," upholding an appeal against the school's chief elections manager, Brian Li, who misled students about how the vote would be tallied.

(full article online)










						Pro-Israel Princetonians Notch Victory With Appeal Against Election Official on BDS Vote - Washington Free Beacon
					

Princeton University's student government conceded on Monday that its handling of an anti-Israel referendum was "unfair and incorrect," but will pass the referendum nonetheless over the objections of Jewish students.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Here was the scene yesterday at a "US Palestinian Community Network" rally in Chicago that was co-sponsored by American Muslims for Palestine. (Video here, starting around 13:45)

Most of the speakers simply led mindless chants to brainwash people to hate Israelis, but one speaker gave a brief, twisted synopsis of the events of the past week. In only one minute, she claimed:

* Israelis invaded, and Jews desecrated, Al Aqsa for no reason, injuring hundreds
* Israeli forces invaded the Church of the Holy Sepulchre (they didn't)
* Israel banned Muslims from the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron (they did - during two days of Passover; but during Ramadan they will ban Jews for six days!) 
* The terrorist acts that started before Ramadan that have killed 14 were heroic acts of "resistance across 1948 Palestine."

This is incitement, justifications and praise for murdering Jews, in the streets of Chicago, today.

And it contributes to attacks on Jews - today. In Chicago, there has been an uptick of hate crimes against Jews, and some have been done by Chicago-area Muslims who have been exposed to this kind of hate.

(vide video online)










						US Muslims inciting against Jews and praising terrorism in Chicago "#HandsOffJerusalem" rally
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For over a hundred years, Palestinian Arabs have been making up the lie that JEws are plotting against Al Aqsa mosque.

Why? Because no matter how Jews react, Palestinians end up gaining more support.





Incidentally, the lie that "Al Aqsa is in danger" is an example of something that is definitely antisemitic under the EoZ definition of antisemitism (as a "malicious lie against Jews as a people/nation"), and not obviously under the IHRA Working Definition or the others.









						Palestinians cannot lose with the "Al Aqsa is in Danger" libel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Student editors at the Chicago Maroon published a letter of apology for running an op-ed that condemned antisemitism and also removed the piecefrom their website.

The controversial op-ed had condemned Students for Justice for Palestine’s “Don’t Take Sh*tty Zionist Classes” boycott campaign.

The “sh*tty Zionist classes,” according to SJP, are “Multiculturalism in Israel,” “Narrating Israel and Palestine through Literature and Film” and “Gender Relations in Israel.”

In the now-deleted op-ed, first-year students Benjamin ZeBrack and Melody Dias had argued that the SPJ campaign was antisemitic and amounted to harassment.

They wrote that the SJP campaign actively encouraged students to drop classes taught by professors who recognize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Israel as a country. They argued this violates the university’s discrimination and harassment policies, in particular against Israeli faculty.

“This furthers the trope that Jewish courses and professors work to contribute to propaganda for Israel, which is a blatantly false narrative,” the two wrote.

They also opined in their mid-February piece that the Jewish student community is “indirectly discriminated against.”

(full article online)









						UChicago student newspaper editors remove op-ed denouncing antisemitism from website | The College Fix
					

Opinion piece had been in response to boycott campaign.




					www.thecollegefix.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish advocacy group is joining a Jewish University of Connecticut student’s efforts to resolve a complaint she filed after facing antisemitic harassment for removing anti-Zionist flyers posted at a school library.

On February 28, senior Natalie Shclover and her boyfriend, Zacharia El-Tayyeb, went to Homer Babbidge library to remove the flyers, when an argument ensued with four students who objected to their actions. The flyers, showing a map of Israel juxtaposed with an image of a child being strangled and a picture of university president Radenka Maric, were posted in violation of school rules, Shclover learned.

During the confrontation, one student allegedly said, “Even though you’re a Jew, you still have to respect us,” while others called her a ““f***king b**ch,” a “white supremacist,” and a “f***king Zionist.”

The incident was denounced by Jewish groups on campus and across the country, with the Anti-Defamation League saying it was “deeply disturbed.”

(full article online)









						The Pro-War Proclivities of Harvard’s ‘Anti-Apartheid’ Speakers
					

Widener Library at Harvard University. Photo: Joseph Williams To find more evidence of the emptiness of the “apartheid” slur against …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

ewish groups this week denounced a University of Illinois-Urbana Champaign (UIUC) student activist group for holding an anti-Israel protest outside the campus’ Hillel center during Passover.

Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) included a stop at the Illini Hillel Cohen Center during what it advertised as an “emergency protest” over clashes between Palestinian rioters and Israeli police at Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa mosque.

On Monday, Illini Hillel executive director Erez Cohen called SJP’s actions “unacceptable.”

“Our students are celebrating Passover right now, and they come here for kosher food that they can’t get anywhere else,” he told The Daily Illini, a campus newspaper. “We find it really unacceptable that Jewish students need to be cornered in a situation where they need to cross through a field of yelling people to come and get their religious needs answered.”

“When people come to the Jewish center to yell against Israel, they’re creating an equation between any Jewish person and the state of Israel. That’s singling out an entire community based on a country that’s miles away.”

Cohen additionally told the campus newspaper that one of the SJP protestors committed a “verbal attack,” and that another pelted an object at Illini Hillel.

(full article online)









						Outcry After Anti-Israel Protest Held at University of Illinois Jewish Center
					

The Illini Union at University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign (UIUC). Photo: Chiwara / Wikimedia Commons. Jewish groups this week denounced a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crowds of anti-Israel protesters have repeatedly chanted a chilling Arabic death threat to Jews under the noses of police without a single person being charged, a JC investigation has revealed.

Officers and prosecutors have acknowledged the antisemitic cry is criminal incitement to racial hatred, with a penalty of up to seven years in jail.

But Jewish community leaders say police are “reluctant” to enforce the law even as hundreds of protesters shout out vile hate speech at demonstrations against Israel.

The chant, “Khaybar, Khaybar Ya Yahud, Jaish Mohammed Sauf Ya’ud” means “Watch Out Jews, Remember Khaybar, the Army of Mohammed is returning”.

It refers to a massacre of Jews said to have been carried out at Khaybar in Arabia in 628CE — more than 1,300 years before the modern state of Israel was founded.

The Arabic-language cry has the “official endorsement” of Al-Qaeda Central — the terror group’s global hub — which issued a statement praising those who used the chant after it was heard at demonstrations in Britain and Israel. 

It said: “How did life revive in us with your glorification and your shouts with the oath of loyalty and your chants! 

“How much you cooled our chests with launching your jihadi missiles at the people of Zion.” 

The chant can be heard in video recordings of seven separate rallies last year, all of which took place across Britain against the background of the conflict in May between Israel and Hamas.

The first of the seven demonstrations took place in London on 11 May, 2021, and was attended by Richard Burgon, the hard-left Labour MP for Leeds East.

The chant was again in the capital on 15 May, when both former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn and former shadow home secretary Diane Abbott addressed a huge crowd, which chanted “death to Israel” in Arabic. 

The Khaybar cry was heard the same day at a protest in Newcastle attended by former MP and Labour National Executive member Laura Pidcock. It was also heard at another event in Manchester the same day, attended by local Labour MP Afzal Khan. 

On 16 May, Geraint Davies, the Labour MP for Swansea West, made a speech attacking Israel at a rally in Wales. When he had finished, he handed the microphone to man wearing a keffiyeh who promptly used the mic to work the crowd up to a fury by leading the Khaybar chant.

It was heard again in London on 22 May at a rally addressed by former Labour deputy leader John McDonnell, and yet again at a further demonstration there the following day. On this occasion a video recording shows protesters being escorted away from the protest by police. One says very clearly in English: “We’ll find some Jews! We want the Zionists! We want their blood!”

The chant’s use in Britain dates back at least to 2010, when it was shouted at the then-Israeli deputy foreign minister Danny Ayalon when he spoke at the Oxford Union. The JC reported this at the time, and the Community Security Trust (CST) stated then it should be treated as a crime.

It was already an established battle cry used by members of al-Qaeda. After Amrozi bin Nurhasin was convicted in an Indonesian court for the 2002 Bali nightclub bombing that killed 202, he shouted “Khaybar, Khaybar, ya Yahud” as he was sentenced to death. 

In 2009, Abu Muhammad al-Maqdisi, described by terrorism experts as al-Qaeda’s “ideological father”, published a book that that used the words of the chant as its title. 

The newly elected president of the NUS, Shaima Dallali, tweeted the hate chant in 2012, though she has now apologised for the “unacceptable” post.

The chant was recorded at a protest outside the Israeli embassy in London in 2017.

But the upsurge in its use in 2021 was triggered by the latest conflict in Gaza, which saw Hamas fire more than 4,000 rockets at Israel, followed by Israeli strikes.

Dave Rich, spokesman for the CST, told the JC that he had been in correspondence with both the police and the CPS for many months over the use of the chant. He said both have accepted that its use constitutes a crime of incitement to racial hatred under section 18 of the Public Order Act.



(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It followed a December pronouncement by Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine, who issued a strong statement recently against anti-Semitism on college campuses in a letter to all 111 university presidents in the state calling for them to take a serious look at how Jews are treated at their campuses.

“Historically, anti-Semitism has been so deadly due to its evolving nature, making it difficult to identify and address. Arizona’s legislation is a first step in the right direction given that the IHRA definition addresses contemporary anti-Semitism and provides examples of such behavior,” said StandWithUs CEO Roz Rothstein in a released statement after Arizona passed HB 2675.

(full article online)









						Arizona votes to adopt IHRA definition of anti-Semitism
					

It passed by a vote of 49-4 and will be considered by state authorities when they investigate incidents of crime or discrimination.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Expecting the impossible from Christians ]

In the songs about Jews, whose lyrics are printed and distributed to passersby, the singers denounce “the Jews who with their false council sacrificed Jesus on the cross.”


The caroling is led by eight lead singers wearing raincoats. The oldest of the eight men smokes a cigar. He is the group’s treasurer and is nicknamed the “Judas.”

The age-old allegation of deicide against Jews has fueled countless acts of violence against Jews in Europe and beyond. According to Christian gospel, Judas Iscariot betrayed Jesus, leading to his crucifixion.


The Catholic Church in a 1965 document titled Nostra Aetate asserted that “the Jewish authorities and those who followed their lead pressed for the death of Christ” but that this cannot be “charged” against Jews today or all the Jews who were alive during the Crucifixion.


Rabbi Lody van der Kamp, who was born in the east of the Netherlands, called the tradition “unfathomable” in an interview published Wednesday in the Tubantia news site.

“It is beyond me how the residents of Ootmarsum can sing along to this knowing the history of their city,” where four Jews were gunned down during the Holocaust, he said.

(full article online )









						Dutch carolers intend to keep singing antisemitic Easter song
					

In the song about Jews, singers denounce “the Jews who with their false council sacrificed Jesus on the cross."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Croatia Jews boycott WWII memorial, say government tolerates pro-Nazi sentiments
					

Jasenovac death camp, where some 100,000 were killed during Holocaust, was run by Ustasha regime, whose symbols are not banned in the country




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On April 23, video of a conversation involving Muna El-Kurd was postedon an Instagram account, during which El-Kurd begins by urging someone named Fathi not to suggest that there are Jews (not Zionists, not Israelis, but Jews) in solidarity with Palestinians. Fathi responded that yes, there is a Jew from the “left-wing” there. At this point, El-Kurd angrily interjects:



> “There is no left-wing! It is all right-wing, it is all settlers, and it is all Zionist dogs. If someone wants to be in solidarity with me, he should get out of Palestine, [then] be in solidarity with me.” (Translated by CAMERA Arabic)


This statement, at best, is an open call for “Palestine” to be ethnically cleansed of Jews. This would include _all_ of Israel, considering that she openly declares that “Palestine” is from “its sea to its river.” Considering that polls show that as many as 95% of American Jews have favorable views of Israel, the embodiment of Zionism, it seems Muna has some rather dehumanizing terminology for diaspora Jews, too. Referring to Jews as “dogs” is a common antisemitic term, particularly among Palestinians and even among antisemites at the United Nations. Chantsof “Jews are our dogs” are heard fairly regularly at demonstrations. No matter what way you slice it, Muna’s words are deplorable and overtly bigoted.

The statement also exposes the emptiness of the supposed “principles” of individuals like El-Kurd. While openly calling for the ethnic cleansing of Jews, her social media accounts are replete with cries to “#EndEthnicCleansing.” It’s yet another example of how much of anti-Israel activism is not about principled human rights, but about the destruction of the Jewish state and the denial of Jewish self-determination.




An Instagram post from Muna El-Kurd showing the red general prohibition symbol over a visibly Jewish person.
What makes this all the more disturbing is that this is the woman the media has fawned over for the last year. _TIME_ named both her and her twin brother Mohammed among its list of the “100 most influential people” in 2021, claiming they “challenged existing narratives about Palestinian resistance…humanizing the experiences of their neighbors. Charismatic and bold, they became the most recognizable voices of those threatened with losing their homes in Sheikh Jarrah.” In July 2021, _The Times_ published a glowing profile of the two that, as CAMERA-UK wrote, “resembles a Palestinian Solidarity Campaign (PSC) press release.” The _Financial Times_ claimed Muna and her brother’s “calls for justice echo the same values of equality that fuel global campaigns such as Black Lives Matter.”

Apparently, the value of equality includes referring to Jews as “dogs” and calling for them to be ethnically cleansed.

The media cannot claim they could not have known about El-Kurd’s extremism. Social media posts from long before her 2021 rise to fame displayed open antisemitism and frequent praise for infamous terrorists like Dalal al-Mughrabi, who led the Coastal Road Massacre terrorist attack, murdering 38 Israelis, including 13 children.

But this story is not just about media outlets riding catchy, profitable narratives at the expense of actual journalistic investigation. It’s also a story about the radical Jewish left and the role they’ve played in normalizing this extremism.

(full article online )









						Muna El-Kurd: Jews are Zionist Dogs, and ‘Palestine’ Should Be Ethnically Cleansed of Them
					

The statement also exposes the emptiness of the supposed “principles” of individuals like El-Kurd. While openly calling for the ethnic cleansing of Jews, her




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Catholic Church’s 1965 publication of Nostra Aetaterepresented an unequivocal statement that the Jewish people should not be held responsible for the death of Jesus. The document also overturned centuries of teachings that insisted God held the Jewish people “in contempt.”

The Dutch lyrics are relatively mild compared to a controversy over a 2013 Romanian Christmas carol.

The carol, which was aired on Romanian national television, featured the lyrics, “A beautiful child was born / His name was Jesus Christ / All the world worships Him / But the kikes / Damn kikes / Holy God would not leave the **** alive / Either in the sky or on the Earth / Only in the chimney as smoke / This is what the **** is good for / To make **** smoke through the chimney on the street.”

The persistence of antisemitic folk songs was a theme in the material of comedian Sacha Baron Cohen’s Borat character. In a scene typical of the character’s skits, Borat convinced townspeople to sing along to a song that implored them to “throw the Jew down the well” so their country “can be free.” Whether or not the people were aware the song was a joke remains to be seen.

While Cohen’s Borat character lampooned people’s willingness to engage in antisemitic stereotypes, European towns such as Ootmarsum continue traditions that promote Jew-hatred. An annual parade in the Belgian city of Aalst, for instance, includes floats displaying bulbous-nosed Jewish puppets standing on money bags, marchers dressed in Klu Klux Klan costumes, and young Europeans donning blackface makeup.

(full article online)









						‘Throw the Jew Down the Well’ Part 2? Easter Carolers Insist on This Antisemitic Song | United with Israel
					

The song promotes the false accusation that the Jews are responsible for Jesus' death.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some tweets from a German "anti-Zionist" rally show that many of the participants have a problem with...Jews.

Here, a reporter from Bilde who was being protected by police from the protesters is jeered as a "fucking Jew."

Journalists were also insulted as "dirty Jews."

Here, someone is called a "Drecksjude" - a Shit Jew. Also "Khaybar, Khaybar, oh Jews, the army of Mohammed will return." And chants in support of Qassam rockets aimed at Jewish civilians.


What lovely people!

Multicultural Germany! The exact opposite of Nazi Germany - except, of course, for how they think about Jews.

Notice also that the anti-Zionists who swear up and down that they abhor antisemitism never say a negative word about things like this.

I'm blocked from most of the JVP idiots, but if you are not, challenge some of them to condemn this hate without adding a "but."

(full article online)









						Scratch an "anti-Zionist," find an antisemite (Germany edition)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic incidents spike by 34%, break US records in 2021 - ADL
					

The surge of incidents in May 2021 coincided with the military conflict between Israel and Hamas, the ADL found.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It quotes a Jordanian ministerial statement that "called on the occupation to return the situation in Al-Aqsa Mosque to what it was before the year 2000 and *close the Mughrabi Gate through which settlers carry out their daily incursions* into the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque.

Meanwhile, the Sheikh of Al Azhar in Egypt rejected out of hand the suggestion that he meet with rabbis. 

Egyptian newspaper Al Majd has this headline: "The number of Jews in the world is *15 million evil people:* only 7 million of them occupy Palestine and 6 million occupy the “Zionist” United States."






Rai al-Youm has an article that says that an unnamed (they) have been performing espionage and mass murder of civilians from the time of Joshua until today.

Ma'an offhandedly accuses Jews of murdering Jesus. 

There is a famous Yiddish story of a poor man who complains to the rabbi that his house is too small, and the rabbi asks him to fill it with farm animals for a while. After the animals are removed the man is happy that he has so much more room. This article, however, twists it into a tale of how Jews manipulate their enemies psychologically without doing anything concrete to help them.

And then there is this article in Al-Omah that is supposedly against normalization with Israel, but the examples of such normalization in the UAE include their hotels providing kosher food for visitors, plans for a Jewish neighborhood and sending Passover greetings. For good measure, it adds "Al-Aqsa Mosque must be liberated from the defilement, terror and arrogance of the Jews."

There's even more! Mohamed Mokhtar Gomaa is the Egyptian minister of religious endowment (waqf). He came under attack on social media, because the ministry of waqf forbade night prayers in mosques this year because of COVID. People were upset and therefore called him the worst insult possible: they claimed he was a Jew. (A person who wanted to defend him considered calling one of his attackers the son of a Jewish mother, but decided that this was too harsh of an insult.)

All of this in only in the past 24 hours!

(full article online)









						Arab antisemitism just keeps on coming, and keeps getting worse
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian demonstrators in Berlin displaying the national flags of Algeria and Morocco. Photo: 
Reuters/Michael Kuenne/PRESSCOV/Sipa US

Muslim activists in Germany who chanted antisemitic slogans at a pro-Palestinian demonstration in Berlin last Saturday were motivated not by a personal connection to the conflict, but by their exposure to bigoted religious and media messages, a leading Middle Eastern expert on Islamism said on Tuesday.

Ahmad Mansour — an Israeli-Arab psychologist who is based in the German capital — told Berlin’s BZ news outlet that the outbursts of antisemitic invective at pro-Palestinian rallies in the Kreuzberg and Neukölln districts came from participants with “no biographical proximity” to the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.

“It’s the methods of upbringing, religious understandings, education and media that work every day to further fuel this hatred,” observed Mansour, who recently led an investigation into allegations of antisemitism at the Arabic-language service of Deutsche Welle, Germany’s taxpayer-funded broadcaster.

In a separate interview with German radio, Mansour remarked that while schools in Germany educated students about the Nazi Holocaust, scant attention is paid to the antisemitism that crystallizes around the hatred of Israel. Given the profusion of antisemitic conspiracy theories, educators had “a lot of catching up to do,” Mansour said.


(full article online)









						Following Antisemitic Incitement at Pro-Palestinian Rally, Berlin Politicians Urge Tougher Police Crackdown
					

Pro-Palestinian demonstrators in Berlin displaying the national flags of Algeria and Morocco. Photo: Reuters/Michael Kuenne/PRESSCOV/Sipa US Muslim activists in Germany …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

These Jewish students are absolutely right to declare that references to “Zionist-funded US and Western media,” “the Zionist grip on the media,” and “Ashkenazi Jewish whiteness” cross the line from legitimate criticism of Israel to blatant antisemitic rhetoric.

It is important to acknowledge the uptick in such Israel-related antisemitism.


This spring semester, SJP chapters on multiple campuses are hosting the incendiary Palestinian activist Mohammed el-Kurd, who has said that Israelis have “an unquenchable thirst for Palestinian blood,” describes Zionism as a “genocidal” and “sadistic” “death cult,” and insists that Israelis are akin to Nazis.
Furthermore, this obnoxious trend to marginalize Jews on campus is not confined to SJP and other explicitly anti-Israel groups. At American University, the Muslim Student Association just pulled out of an interfaith Seder/Iftar event due to Hillel’s support for Israel as a Jewish and democratic state.

These actions have consequences — a recent AEN-supported research paper found that colleges and universities with an active SJP chapter suffer 253% more antisemitic bias-reporting incidents than campuses without one.

All of this creates a campus climate where Jewish and Zionist students, such as those who wrote to NYU’s administration, feel increasingly unsafe to publicly express their identity. A just-released survey by the American Jewish Committee (AJC) found that nearly 23% of American Jewish millennials agreed that the statement “anti-Israel climate, on campus or elsewhere, has forced me to hide my Jewish identity” described their own views “very well” or “somewhat well.”
Campus administrators must ensure that their institutions remain places that promote civic discourse and create a supportive environment for all students. This requires that university leaders develop and implement robust action plans, involving educational programming and trainings around Jewish identity, the Jewish experience, and antisemitism. Anti-Israel groups and activists, and the campus community as a whole, need to better understand how targeting “Zionists” isn’t an automatic get out of jail free card for hateful expression. Since Zionism is a central component of Jewish identity for most Jews on campus, antisemitic bigotry can’t be avoided simply by replacing the word “Jew” with the word “Zionist.”

To be sure, criticism of Israeli government policies, along with its state and society, is not necessarily antisemitic, but rhetoric that delegitimizes and demonizes Israel and normalizes violence against Israelis must be called out for what it is: anti-Jewish hate speech that’s antithetical to the values of any academic institution.

Thus, it is encouraging that NYU Law School Dean Trevor Morrison recently sent a statement to students emphasizing that “NYU Law condemns as immoral the intentional killing of civilians. … That includes, but is not limited to the recent attacks in Israel,” and that a broader statement from NYU and NYU Law highlighted that those institutions “vehemently reject and condemn anti-Semitism.”

(full article online)









						Universities Should Exercise Moral Leadership to Address SJP Antisemitism
					

The New York University campus. Photo: Cincin12/Wiki Commons. When does anti-Zionism become antisemitic? Anti-Israel activists often attempt to shield themselves …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


>











						When Jews praised Mussolini and supported Nazis: Meet Israel's first fascists
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tonight is Yom Hashoah, Holocaust Remembrance Day. 

The usual reasons given for this day are so that we won't forget the evils of antisemitism, and we solemnly pledge "never again."

Unfortunately, much of the world already has forgotten the lessons and support the rights of those who want to see it repeated.

Today's antisemites who style themselves as being merely "anti-Zionist" or "pro-Palestinian" say that they have learned the lessons of the Holocaust, so much so that they can give instruction to the Jewish state as to how it hasn't learned those lessons. They strenuously deny being antisemitic, and they have lots of "proof:" they have Jewish friends, they have Jewish members, they have seders, they are acting according to Jewish morality, they quote "Justice, Justice thou shalt pursue." 

And for the most part, the world that claims to be horrified by the Holocaust believes their denial of being motivated by Jew-hatred.

But they aren't the only ones who have denied being antisemitic.

This 1990 Canadian news story shows that a neo-Nazi skinhead also denied hating Jews:




He didn't hate Jews. He just didn't want them around anymore.

The Soviet Union also denied hating Jews. Soviets were only anti-Zionist, and they defined “international Zionism” as a “shock detachment of imperialism, colonialism and neo-colonialism" that happened to be led by the "Jewish bourgeoisie." 

Nazis denied discriminating against Jews as well. In the run-up to the 1936 Berlin Olympics, they claimed that they would allow any Jewish athletes to compete. The only problem was that sports clubs in Germany didn't allow Jews, and they didn't want to interfere with their decisions.

And one couldn't expect Germany to support Jewish sports clubs, because they were...Zionist! 

"It is hardly fair to expect that state support be given to purely Jewish organizations, which, *being composed almost exclusively of Zionists, are even today in sharp political conflict with the government,*" said Hans Von Tschammer und Osten, the German minister of sport.

Like the Soviets, the Nazis were merely anti-Zionist, not anti-Jewish!

Father Charles Coughlin amassed a huge radio audience in the 1930s and emphasized that Jews were behind the Communist revolution. He published a magazine, Social Justice, which serialized the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. But he denied being antisemitic as well. (NYT, November 28, 1938)

(full article online)









						Great news for Yom HaShoah! There are no antisemites!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new Tel Aviv University study found a record-high number of reports of antisemitic activity throughout the world in 2021, much of it tied to the bloody conflict between Israel and Palestinian terror groups in the Gaza Strip in May of that year and the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.

The report found that the number of antisemitic attacks nearly doubled in the United Kingdom, from 97 assaults in 2020 to 173 last year; that the number rose in France by more than a third in 2021 compared to the year before, from 44 to 60; and that the total number of antisemitic incidents in Germany rose to its highest level in recent years, to 3,028 in 2021, compared to 2,351 in 2020 and 2,032 in 2019.

“The annual report on antisemitism worldwide for 2021, published on the eve of Holocaust Remembrance Day, does not convey good news,” the study’s authors wrote.

(full article online)









						Tel Aviv U reports record-high global antisemitism, linked to COVID and Gaza
					

Echoing recent ADL study on antisemitism in US, investigators find worldwide increase in Jew-hatred over the past year




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s Federal Minister of the Interior, Nancy Faeser, has spoken out about the use of antisemitic slogans during anti-Israel demonstrations.

Hundreds of protestors took to the streets of Berlin, Hanover and Dortmund for the annual Al-Quds Day march – an Iranian-backed anti-Israel parade held throughout the world – chanting antisemitic slogans and reportedly attacking journalists and the police.

Some of the chants, like “Free Palestine from the river to the sea”, are common features at these demonstrations. The chant of “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free” only makes sense as a call for the destruction of the world’s only Jewish state — and its replacement with a State of Palestine — and is thus an attempt to deny Jews, uniquely, the right to self-determination, which is a breach of the International Definition of Antisemitism.

Video footage posted to social media showed participants in these protests also shouting phrases like “Scheiße Jude!” (“S**tty Jew!”), “Drecksjude” (“dirty Jew”), and “Strike, oh Qassam, don’t let the Zionists sleep.” The latter is a reference to the kind of rocket fired by the genocidal antisemitic terrorist group Hamas at Israeli civilian targets, and Hamas’ military unit – the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades – shares the name of the rocket.

Samuel Salzborn, Professor of Political Science at Justus Liebig University in Gießen and the Antisemitism Officer for the City of Berlin, said: “Antisemitic terror against Israel was backed up with anti-Israel slogans, while at the same time the hatred is directed against all Jews. The core of these assemblies is antisemitism – nothing else.”

Nancy Faeser said: “There is no place in our society for antisemitism. The rule of law must act consistently here. We must never get used to antisemitic insults – no matter from where and from whom they come.”

(full article online)









						German Minister of the Interior speaks out against antisemitism at annual Al Quds Day marches throughout the country
					

Germany’s Federal Minister of the Interior, Nancy Faeser, has spoken out about the use of antisemitic slogans during anti-Israel demonstrations. Hundreds of protestors took to the streets of Berlin, Hanover and Dortmund for the annual Al-Quds Day march – an Iranian-backed anti-Israel parade held...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

To my law school classmate who tweeted, “my love language is marg bar [death to] Israel”: thank you.

To the Students for Justice in Palestine, who explained: “Zionism is, by design, an ideology that promotes violence against, and hatred and delegitimization of Palestinians. Embedded in the Zionist supremacy narrative is the orientalist, Islamophobic idea that Azkenazi [sic] Jewish whiteness is fundamentally superior to Palestinian lives, culture, and identity”: thank you.

To the dozen NYU student groups that signed on to their statement defending terrorist attacks on Israeli civilians because “People living under occupation have a right to resist their violent occupation,” and bemoaned the “Zionist grip on the media”: thank you.

To the the Black Allied Law Students Association, Middle Eastern Law Students Association, National Lawyers Guild, Law Students for Economic Justice, Muslim Law Students Association, The Coalition on Law & Representation, and Disability Allied Law Students Association that affirmed: “Palestinians are not obligated to engage in racialized ‘nonviolence’ theory”: thank you.

To the first-year law student who said, “Quiet, you baby,” when a Jewish student pleaded for a bit of sympathy: thank you.

To the 3L who mocked her Jewish classmates when they begged for reassurance that their supposed friends would condemn firing an AR-15 at unarmed men, women, and children, quipping “you don’t condemn an earthquake or a lethal outbreak of flu”: thank you.

To my classmates who lecture their Jewish classmates that “Zionism is a racist, imperialist, white supremacist ideology, not a religious movement,” and those others who insist that Israelis’ sense of victimhood is “delusional” because Israel “colonized Palestinian land”: I thank you.

All of you have done more than I ever could to convince my fellow Jews that the left doesn’t just have a Corbyn problem or a Tlaib problem or a Farrakhan problem. It has a big, fat Jew-hatred problem right in its ideological core. This time it happened to rear its head at one of the best law schools in the country. One where the name Steinhardt adorns the buildings and about a quarter of the students are Jews. Yes, even here. Especially here. 

Thank you for starting one of those “courageous conversations” we’re always supposed to have. This one not about gender or systemic racism or climate change, but about the burning debate over whether it is fantastic or merely acceptable that innocent Jews are being murdered in Israel.











						To the Antisemites Who Sit Next to Me at School
					

My NYU classmates talk about the 'Zionist grip on the media' and tweet 'death to Israel.'




					bariweiss.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Felix Adler (1851-1933) was a well-known chair of political and social ethics at Columbia University who was also the rector for the Ethical Culture School. The son of a popular Reform rabbi, he believed that the world needs a universal religion does away with God and concentrates on ethical teachings.

He was a social justice warrior before its time, supporting the popular social causes of the day. 

He was quite opposed to antisemitism. He lectured about it at Carnegie Hall in 1897, saying that it was "un-Christian," and emphasizing the evils of stereotyping people.

But in 1893, speaking at a Jewish venue in New York, he pretty much blamed American antisemitism on its victims - doing what he would later decry himself by characterizing Jews as unrefined, loud and obnoxious. 









He said that German antisemitism at the time was the result of nationalism gone amok, but American antisemitism came from social factors - and if American antisemites hated Jews, it must be at least partially the Jews' fault.



> In this country the opposition to the Jew is not on account of his race or religion, as there is no country on the face of God's earth where the freedom to worship according to the dictates of conscience is so respected. Jews are opposed here principally from social reasons, and in keeping with that unrest which is tending to the improvement of the world in everything. It cannot be denied that Jews are despised and condemned in this country, and*there must be a reason for it*.
> 
> When I am injured, what should do? Should I return like for like? No. That is the reasoning of the ancients. |I should inquire if there is not a cause in me that led to the injury. As Jews we are bound to ask ourselves what it is that makes the anti-Semitic feeling in the United States.
> 
> A few ignorant persons may find fault with thé Jew because of his religion, but the great evil is that Jews have made themselves unpopular because of their habits. They lack reserve,  modesty of behavior, talk loudly in public places, grab for the best of everything among others, by the lack of good manners do not consider the rights of others and render themselves obnoxious in other ways. Jews have many admirable qualities: They are temperate, domestic, virtuous aad law abiding, but the evil that they do makes the greatest impression. It is the 'loudness' of Jews that makes them disliked, and there's  often good ground for the complaint.
> 
> It is said that Jews are a menace to American institutions, There will be a reform movement to take politics out of the hands of politicians and turn the city's affairs over to those who do not make a living of it, who will give the city what is needed in the way  of improvements. Now, if the Russian Jews, who will join the reform party, cast 20,000 votes for good government, they will show that they are good citizens and prove that they are in favor of the republic.
> 
> Jews must cultivate self-respect, not pride, by the study of Jewish literature and history and show that they are proud of the title of gentleman. Then they will be welcomed everywhere as worthy members of society.



This philosophy echoes today among the intelligentsia, who say that only if Israel acts the way they say is refined and moral, the world will accept it and embrace it. It isn't up to Jews to decide how to act.

Other minorities must be allowed to act however they want because it is prejudiced to demand that they change their ways. Other groups cannot be judged according to the standards of others. Hate for other groups is irrational and terrible. But Jews must act as their critics say they should act,  otherwise those who hate them are justified.

The bigotry is the same as it ever was. It is just dressed up in nice language.









						A Jewish ethics professor in 1893 blamed Jews for American antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1938, Nobel Prize-winning physicist Johannes Stark published a paper in Nature, called "The Pragmatic and the Dogmatic Spirit in Physics." 

In that paper he argues that there are two types of mindset among physicists:




> I have come to recognize that there are two main types of mental attitude among workers in the field of physics.
> The pragmatic spirit, from which have sprung the creations of successful discoverers both past and present, is directed towards reality ; its aim is to ascertain the laws governing already known phenomena and to discover new phenomena and bodies as yet unknown.
> 
> The physicist of the dogmatic school operates in quite a different manner in the field of physics. He starts out from ideas that have arisen primarily in his own brain, or from arbitrary definitions of relationships between symbols to which a general and so also a physical significance can be ascribed.


As one reads the paper, one sees that Stark has a marked preference for the "pragmatic" school and hi8s special loathing for Einstein.
Finally, towards the end, he comes to his point:



> I have taken the field against the dogmatic spirit in Germany because I have been able to observe repeatedly its crippling and damaging effect on the development of physical research in this country. *In this conflict I have also directed my efforts against the damaging influence of Jews in German science, because I regard them as the chief exponents and propagandists of the dogmatic spirit. *
> This reference brings me to the national aspects of the mental outlook of men of science in research. It can be adduced from the history of physics that the founders of research in physics, and *the great discoverers from Galileo and Newton to the physical pioneers of our own time, were almost exclusively Aryans,* predominantly of the Nordic race. From this we may conclude that the predisposition towards pragmatic thinking occurs most frequently in men of the Nordic race. If we examine the originators, representatives and propagandists of modern dogmatic theories, we find amongst them a preponderance of men of Jewish descent. If we remember, in addition, that Jews played a decisive part in the foundation of theological dogmatism, and that the authors and propagandists of Marxian and communistic dogmas are for the most part Jews, we must establish and recognize the fact that *the natural inclination to dogmatic thought appears with especial frequency in people of Jewish origin. *



This was published in one of the most prestigious science journals, which remains respected today!

For its part, Nature published a tepid statement slightly distancing itself from the article:


> "At the moment we make no comments upon the views expressed by Professor Stark; and we gladly give him the opportunity of making them known to the scientific world. We should, however, be surprised if the limitations which these new principles impose . . . are generally accepted as the highest or the best means of promoting the advancement of natural knowledge."



But in the end they "gladly" published the ravings of an antisemitic, pro-Nazi fanatic. 











						In 1938, "Nature" published a paper saying Jews can't easily be good physicists - but Aryans are the best
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Articles about Israel in the Qatari press, which is known for its anti-Israel bias, also feature antisemitic messages and tropes. These articles, both reports and op-eds, create an identity between Israel and Jews as another dimension of their attacks on Israel.  Antisemitic motifs are especially conspicuous in cartoons published in the London-based Qatari daily _Al-Quds Al-Arabi_, which represent both Israel and Jews using the antisemitic stereotype of the black-robed, bearded and long-nosed Jew.[1] 

The antisemitic messages and tropes in the Qatari press are drawn both from Islamic sources like the Quran and the Hadith (sayings attributed to the Prophet Muhammad) and from Western sources. In the Islamic sources the Jews are often described as the enemies of Islam, as cunning and treacherous violators of treaties, and as murderers of prophets, who were cursed and punished by God.[2] Among the antisemitic motifs mentioned in the Qatari press is the story of the Apes and Pigs, found in both the Quran and the Hadith, according to which Allah turned some of the Jews into apes and pigs for disobeying him and fishing on the Sabbath. Another is the _hadith_ of the stones and the trees, which states that, on the Day of Judgement, the Muslims will fight the Jews and kill them, and the stones and trees will call the Muslims to come kill Jews hiding behind them. 

Western antisemitic texts mentioned in the Qatari press include the _Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, which are presented as authentic. Qatari press articles describe the Jews as seeking to take over the world and the global economy, or as a burden for mankind. Others present them as responsible for all the wars and catastrophes in the world, such as the 9/11 attacks and even the current war in Ukraine.    

Alongside antisemitic content, the Qatari press periodically publishes articles that accuse Israel of perpetrating a holocaust against the Palestinians. Others deny the historicity of the Jewish holocaust, of the extermination camps or of specific testimonies, like Anne Frank's.

Qatari Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Aal Thani recently objected that the accusations of antisemitism against Qatar are groundless because they refer to criticism against Israel. In a March 26, 2022 speech at the opening of the Doha Forum, he said "that these allegations are wrongfully directed at anyone who criticizes Israel's policy, and that this undermines the fight against actual racism and antisemitism."[3] 

This report presents examples of antisemitism and Holocaust denial in the Qatari press since the beginning of 2020.[4]

(full article online)









						Antisemitism, Holocaust Denial In Qatari Press
					

Introduction




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part of an exhibit on the Holocaust supported by the International Holocaust Remembrance Association. Photo: courtesy of IHRA.


A proclamation by Governor Mike Dunleavy of Alaska made the state the 25th in the US to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) definition of antisemitism, Jewish leaders announced Thursday.

“Almost eight decades have passed since the concentration camps were liberated, but the scourge of antisemitism remains with us,” the Conference of Presidents of Major American Jewish Organizations said, as the Jewish world commemorated Yom HaShoah, Israel’s Holocaust Remembrance Day.

(full article online)









						Alaska Becomes 25th US State to Adopt Leading Definition of Antisemitism
					

Part of an exhibit on the Holocaust supported by the International Holocaust Remembrance Association. Photo: courtesy of IHRA. A proclamation …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish fraternity house at Rutgers University was egged during an annual ceremony held to recite the names of Holocaust victims, days after it was targeted for antisemitic harassment by anti-Zionist protesters.

The series of incidents began Friday, when a caravan of participants from a Students for Justice in Palestine rally drove up to the Alpha Epsilon Pi (AEPi) house, shouting antisemitic insults and spitting in their direction, fraternity members reported.

(full article online)









						Rutgers Jewish Fraternity Egged During Yom HaShoah Ceremony for Second Straight Year, After House Targeted by Anti-Israel Protesters
					

Rutgers University’s college avenue campus. Photo: Tomwsulcer/Wikimedia Commons. A Jewish fraternity house at Rutgers University was egged during an annual …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

IfNotNow, the hate-Israel group that used to be able to grab headlines and not much else, had been in serious trouble for a while now. 

We noted last October that the group sent out a mailing to its list, asking its own people why it should exist and trying to figure out what it should do next.

Yet a look at their website shows that they have been floundering for a while. They haven't issued a press releasefor over a year. Their blog hasn't been updated since August 2020. And they haven't updated their news section since 2019! Even Jewish Currents noted last year that the group was imploding.

On their Facebook page, to kick off 2022, they started a fundraiser to raise $40,000 for "leading our community to reject apartheid and embrace equality, dignity, and safety for all."

*They did not get a single donation.*







Today, anti-Israel group IfNotNow's co-founder quit the group. He says there is a new leadership team, but they are nowhere to be found in their webpage. 

On that webpage, however, they have a section describing their "principles."  One of their twelve principles is the vague, and vaguely egocentric, "We show up for ourselves." And within the description they say, "We acknowledge the existence of anti-Jewish oppression, in the world* and in ourselves.*"





The have always recognized that they are antisemitic!

This is a fitting epitaph for the childish, full-of-themselves, antisemitic hate group. 











						An epitaph for IfNotNow
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

But if you read past the title, the essay—by Paul Elie, a senior fellow at Georgetown’s Berkley Center for Religion, Peace, and World Affairs—turns out to be excellent, a model of the form. It neither shies away from an accounting of O’Connor’s sin nor treats her stories and essays as diminished by that sin. Elie invites us to do something difficult: to hold both the artist and the art in our minds at once.

It’s a tall order, because her opinions are vile. “You know, I’m an integrationist by principle & a segregationist by taste,” she wrote to a friend. “I don’t _like_negroes. They all give me a pain and the more of them I see, the less and less I like them.” As for James Baldwin, she said that he is “very ignorant but never silent.” James Baldwin—_ignorant_! The statement is preposterous. “My question is usually, would this person be endurable if white. If Baldwin were white nobody would stand him a minute.”

Elie gives no quarter to the often-made argument that all of this is explained—and therefore mitigated—by the time and place in which she was born: “All the contextualizing produces a seesaw effect, as it variously cordons off the author from history, deems her a product of racist history, and proposes that she was as oppressed by that history as anybody else was.”

It’s loathsome; she is loathsome. But Elie turns the coin over and over in his hands, at every turn complicating the story. He makes a powerful summation: O’Connor’s words “don’t belong to the past, or to the South,” he writes. “They belong to the author’s body of work; they help show us who she was.”

------
Here’s what i don’t understand, in the case of the_ New Yorker_essays and in the broader sense: Of all the forms of hatred in the world, why is anti-Semitism so often presented as somehow less evil than the others? Alice Walker’s beliefs are every bit as repugnant as Flannery O’Connor’s. Yet even _The New Yorker_ is willing to dismiss them as the consequence of boomerism, of the sorrow and oppression of her youth, of YouTube—as a late-in-life aberration. It is willing to print an assessment of _And the Truth Shall Set You Free_ that describes it as promoting “anti-Semitic crackpottery.” _Crackpottery_? That’s one way of putting it. I realize now that this phrase includes the only appearance of the term _anti-Semitic_ in the essay. If you didn’t come to this essay with a preexisting understanding of Walker’s hateful ideas, I expect it would be very easy to read these sentences about her beliefs and not really know what they are.

Would _The New Yorker_ publish an article on someone with vile beliefs about gays, for example, and never mention those beliefs until the very end—and then in such a coded way that a reader might miss them altogether?

It wouldn’t and it shouldn’t. So why is hatred of Jews treated so gently—and in _The New Yorker_ of all places? Something is rising, and it’s happening right in front of us, and somehow we are all sleeping through the part when there is still time to step in. Last year, David Baddiel, a Jewish comedian from Britain, wrote a book, _Jews Don’t Count_, arguing that “a sacred circle is drawn around those whom the progressive modern left are prepared to go into battle for, and it seems as if the Jews aren’t in it.” Why? “There are lots of answers. But the basic one, underpinning all others, is that Jews are the only objects of racism who are imagined—by the racists—as both low and high status … somehow both sub-human and humanity’s secret masters.”


(full article online)









						What The New Yorker Didn’t Say About a Famous Writer’s Anti-Semitism
					

Why are Alice Walker’s vile beliefs about Jews treated so gently?




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas' Gaza leader Yahya Sinwar delivered an hour-long speech yesterdayin which he threatened to attack thousands of synagogues worldwide.

Referring to a large photo of Israeli police responding to riots and attacks in Al Aqsa Mosque staged behind him, Sinwar said, “Whoever makes the decision to allow this photo to be repeated, the violation of Al-Aqsa — he has decided to allow the violation of thousands of synagogues all across the world.” 

He warned that this could happen if Israelis set foot in the Temple Mount on Israel's Independence Day or Jerusalem Day.

This year, Yom Ha'Atzmaut is celebrated this coming Thursday, May 5. Jerusalem Day is May 29.

So far, no human rights group has shown the slightest concern over the threat. Neither have so-called "experts" on antisemitism Linda Sarsour or Rashida Tlaib or Marc Lamont Hill or Peter Beinart, all who have participated in panels on the topic of antisemitism.

Absurdly, Sinwar also claimed that Hamas is not interested in making this into a religious war. That's really amusing from an organization whose founding documents are steeped in calls for jihad, who praise "martyrdom operations" and whose many obituaries are laced with imagery of paradise awaiting their mujahadin ("holy warriors.")

Notably, Hamas seems slightly embarrassed by this blatant Jew-hatred. While that part of the speech was highlighted in the Hamas-oriented Felesteen newspaper and the Al Qassam website, the Hamas.ps website didn't transcribe that part of the speech - and the Hamas English site didn't even mention the speech at all as of this writing. 

But Hezbollah's Al Manar English news site made that part of the speech its headline:





When those who claim to human rights activists and who pretend to be dead-set against antisemitism pointedly ignore a direct threat against Jews worldwide by genocidal jihadists, it is difficult to escape the conclusion that they share the same goal as the jihadists do. 











						Genocidal jihadist leader of Hamas threatens Jews worldwide. Human rights groups and "antisemitism experts" are silent.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At its heart the TIME Magazine article is part of TIME’s very public displeasure at Elon Musk’s purchase of twitter (see examples 1,2,3,4,5). Those at TIME seem to think that if you create a space in which the different parts of the political spectrum are treated equally – then the sky will fall in.

I do not want to deflect attention from the core of this piece by spending time on discussing Twitter. Needless to say I take issue with a forum in which people can freely call for a genocide of Jews, but are punished if they question someone’s pronouns. There is little doubt that Twitter’s Overton window is in desperate need of an overhaul. This change of course scares those who have enjoyed the echo chamber created by a suppression of contra voices. That is why TIME is so vocally opposed to it.

The article attacking me was published under the umbrella of ‘anti-Musk’. It argues that allowing more freedom to ‘right-wing’ voices will increase the level of harassment upon left-wing voices. TIME displays no concern at all for the abuse when it is delivered the other way around. According to TIME – it is just the left that needs protection. It seems TIME is completely happy when those it disagrees with are not allowed to speak at all.

The antisemitic hit-piece​The article opens with a heavy dose of antisemitism. It claims that Jews attack Pro-Palestinians with ‘smears’ (accusations of antisemitism) – even reaching out to their place of work or study:





The journalist Rebecca Chowdhury (more on her shortly) reaches out for a key example of this harassment – and the best she could find was me. Worse still – and digging a massive hole for herself – the example she uses was about a Lebanese based, pro-Hezbollah, Assad-doting, US-hating, propaganda agent, named Hadi Nasrallah (more on him shortly too).

I’d be interested to know what possible damage my justified ‘outing’ of Hadi Nasrallah can possibly do in his Lebanese, Hezbollah loving stronghold.

The article goes on to suggest I conflate ‘critiques of Israel with antisemitism.’ I am not going to waste time pointing out these basic accusations against me are false. The journalist is just throwing mud.

The result is an empty hit piece that relies on antisemitism to get its message across. It is disgraceful that TIME used its platform to downplay antisemitism in such an awful fashion. I would hope that either CAMERA or Honest Reporting (or both) will take this matter further. Across the west, antisemitic incidents are on the rise. TIME’s solution is to silence Jews who complain – support banning them from platforms – and to suggest that their accusations of racism are inherently dishonest. The article even opened with a clear example of the Livingstone Formulation.

Would TIME publish an article in which racism against any other minority group is treated in such fashion? Shameful stuff.

(full article online )









						TIME Magazine comes out batting for Assad and Hezbolllah
					

TIME Magazine publishes an article that ridicules antisemitism and supports a pro-Hezbollah and pro-Assad propagandist.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

VIENNA, Austria (AFP) — From 19th-century antisemitic caricatures to disinformation linked to the COVID-19 pandemic, the Rothschild international banking dynasty has been a favorite target of conspiracy theorists blaming it for the world’s ills.

Now an exhibition at the Vienna Jewish Museum seeks to debunk some of the wild rumors and explore why the Rothschild name continues to attract them, especially as some people on social media look for what they say is proof that the elite is making money out of the virus.

“We often hear the names of George Soros or Bill Gates, Jewish or non-Jewish people who are responsible for everything,” exhibition curator Tom Juncker told AFP.

“And the name Rothschild keeps coming up, although no specific Rothschild is named, but the name Rothschild is used as a wild card,” he added.

The fame — and conspiracy theories — that the Rothschilds have long drawn have their roots in the family’s success in banking.

With “their rapid success,” the Jewish family — which made its fortune setting up banks in the 1800s around Europe — became “the face of the emerging banking industry,” drawing public attention and comment, Juncker said.

After censorship was abolished in the Habsburg Empire in 1848, cartoons and caricatures about them became ever more virulent and began to evoke an “alleged worldwide Jewish conspiracy, which has in fact continued until today,” he said.

(full article online)









						Vienna exhibit explores persistence of conspiracy theories around the Rothschilds
					

Jewish Museum examines why the banking dynasty continues to be blamed for many of the world's ills and how the family name became a codeword used by antisemites




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

LONDON — A new exhibition at London’s Wiener Holocaust Library showcases 150 years of efforts in France, Germany and the UK to battle Jew-hatred. Called “Fighting Antisemitism from Dreyfus to Today”, the exhibit runs until September 2022. Among the objects on display are French newspapers proclaiming the innocence of Alfred Dreyfus, leaflets that aimed to refute antisemitic Nazi propaganda in the 1920s, and photos depicting Jewish former servicemen protesting against fascist meetings in post-war Britain.

It highlights the depressing endurance of antisemitism in Europe and noble attempts to counter it, as well as presents some more positive developments in the attitude of the state and law-enforcement agencies. “Much of what we know about antisemitism over the last century comes from the work of those who have monitored and challenged it,” according to the exhibition.

The exhibit, Warnock adds, is also linked to the library’s desire to display documents about its own role in the fight against Jew-hatred. The library houses the world’s oldest and Britain’s largest collection of original archival material on the Nazi era and the Holocaust. Its origins lay in the work of Dr. Alfred Wiener, who campaigned against Nazism during the 1920s and ’30s and gathered evidence about antisemitism and the persecution of Jews in Germany. After fleeing Germany with his family in 1933, Wiener established the Jewish Central Information Office (JCIO). It collected information about the Nazis, facilitating campaigns to raise public awareness of their crimes.

(full article online )









						London exhibit charts 150 years of Europe’s antisemitism – and the fight against it
					

Through September, a display at the Wiener Library showcases efforts to monitor and combat Jew-hatred in France, Germany and the UK, from the Dreyfus affair through today




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UK’s Queen Mary University of London will host an event called “Marxism 2022” in July, which features speakers who have been plagued by antisemitism scandals.

One of the most well-known voices at “Marxism 2022” will be Jeremy Corbyn, the former leader of the UK’s Labour Party. Corbyn presided over the party during a period in which it committed “unlawful acts of harassment and discrimination,” according to the UK’s Equality and Human Rights Commission, and faced persistent accusations of promoting Jew-hatred.

“Under his leadership, and the semi-respectable sheen of anti-Zionism — let’s have a Rainbow Nation with Hamas! — the poison spreads,” wrote former Chief Rabbi of England Jonathan Sacks in The Spectator in 2019. “The libel that the Jews are the enemy of everything holy (formerly Christ, now socialism) has returned.”

(full article online)









						Palestinians’ $1.6 Billion UN Agency on the Rocks | United with Israel
					

Palestinians would rather have diminished support from the UNRWA than better services from other UN agencies. Why?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

There has been lots of justified criticism of the Anti-Defamation League under Jonathan Greenblatt, and how it has apparently embraced the woke ideology and de-emphasized leftist antisemitism. (One of the most pointed and trenchant critiques came from Seth Mandel in this Commentary piece last month - it is worth reading.)

Perhaps in response, Greenblatt gave a speech at the ADL Virtual National Leadership Summit yesterday.  (Video here.) While it only partially addresses the critics, he was emphatic that anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and his arguments are as good as one can find. He did not pull any punches.





> To those who still cling to the idea that antizionism is not antisemitism – let me clarify this for you as clearly as I can –* antizionism is antisemitism.*
> 
> I will repeat:* antizionism is antisemitism.*
> 
> Antizionism as an ideology is rooted in rage. It is predicated on one concept: the negation of another people, a concept as alien to the modern discourse as white supremacy. It requires a willful denial of even a superficial history of Judaism and the vast history of the Jewish people. And, when an idea is born out of such shocking intolerance, it leads to, well, shocking acts.
> 
> I’m sorry, but why would this surprise anyone?
> 
> Let me give you a recent example.
> 
> All of us held our breath in recent weeks as yet another wave of terror attacks rolled over Israel. Murderous terrorists in cities across the country targeted anyone within arm’s reach – police officers, children, teachers, etc.
> 
> And how did organizations like Students for Justice in Palestine (also known as SJP) or the Jewish Voice for Peace – this name is not intended be ironic – respond? With increasingly dangerous language.
> 
> Just this month, Georgetown SJP invited Mohammed El-Kurd to its campus, a man who alleged that Jewish Israelis and Zionists eat the organs of Palestinians and claimed that Zionism is inherently linked to “blood thirsty[sic] and violent” actions.
> 
> And in the face of recent violence against Israeli civilians, an SJP spinout, Within Our Lifetime, marched through Manhattan a few weeks ago. They carried signs and chanted slogans.
> 
> And what did they say?
> 
> Did they call to “stop the violence?”
> 
> No.
> 
> Did they call to “give peace a chance?”
> 
> No.
> 
> They called to “globalize the intifada.”
> 
> Let me say that one more time – their response to a surge in homicidal violence against civilians was literally a call for more homicidal violence against civilians. And this isn’t the first time SJP and students have called for this.
> 
> And this isn’t just SJP. Recently, JVP in NY promoted another rally using the hashtag #globalizetheintifada.
> 
> Now you might hear from some voices on the fringe that the word “intifada” is not about a call to violence, that it is about liberation.
> 
> That is a complete fiction. It is an utter lie.



(full speech online)









						ADL leader Jonathan Greenblatt is explicit: Anti-Zionism is antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazi ideology spoke of “redemptive anti-Semitism”, namely a form of anti-Semitism that explains all in the world by offering a form of “redemption” by exterminating and purifying humanity of the Jews. Islamic religious and political leaders broadcast daily sermons of incitement to murder Jews, promising heaven and redemption for those that carry out this call to rid the world of Jews.

“Redemptive anti-Semitism” is a theory expounded by the Holocaust historian Professor Saul Friedländer. He maintains that Nazi anti-Semitism was distinctive for being “redemptive anti-Semitism”, namely a form of anti-Semitism that could explain all in the world and offer a form of “redemption” for the anti-Semitic person. Friedländer spoke about a specifically Nazi aspect of anti-Semitism. That's the belief in a racial hierarchy, with the "the Jews" at the bottom. It holds that everything wrong with the world, and everything wrong with people, is a result of the malign influence of "the Jews." According to this idea, exterminating the Jews will prevent them from corrupting the world any further and will enable people to be redeemed and purified. Friedlander’s use of the term "liberation from Jews" begins with attacks, the expulsion of Jews from their homes and communities and ends with their physical annihilation.


(full article online)









						"Redemptive antisemitism"  aims to rid  the world of Israel and the Jews
					

We are seeing the rebirth of Nazi "redemptive anti-Semitism” where all the world's problems are solved by exterminating and purifying humanity of the Jews. Listen to what they are saying. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A antisemitic death threat written in yellow paint was discovered on Monday morning outside Congregation Beth Israel in Portland, Oregon, along with fire burn marks, local media reported.

Staff members of the Reform synagogue in northwest Portland found the phrase “Die Juden” on a wall of the building mere days after Yom HaShoah, Israel’s Holocaust Remembrance Day, according to The Oregonian. “Juden” is the German word for “Jews,” and the congregation’s Rabbi Michael Z. Cahana believes yellow paint was specifically used to reference the yellow stars Nazis forced Jews to wear during the Holocaust.

(full article online)










						Portland Synagogue Vandalized With Antisemitic ‘Die Juden’ Threat, Fire Marks
					

Portland, Oregon. Photo: Another Believer/Wikimedia Commons. A antisemitic death threat written in yellow paint was discovered on Monday morning outside …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An experienced diplomat and an educated man, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov knew perfectly well what he was saying when he erupted into a tirade about Jews, antisemites and Hitler in an interview this week on Italian TV. It was neither a slip of the tongue nor a mistake, nor is anyone in the Kremlin asking to correct the record about what he said or apologize for them. 


Lavrov’s comments were one of Russia’s clearest crossings of a revisionist red line since it invaded Ukraine. He declared: "So what if Zelenskyy is Jewish? The fact does not negate the Nazi elements in Ukraine. I believe that Hitler also had Jewish blood. It means absolutely nothing…the most ardent antisemites are usually Jews."

(full article online)









						Russia's antisemitic attack on Israel is shocking and deliberate | Opinion
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Wednesday, May 4th, the Students for Justice in Palestine Rutgers-Newark will host an event featuring Norman Finkelstein, best known for calling Holocaust deniers “very good historians,” writing a book called “The Holocaust Industry,” and even justifying Hezbollah terrorism. Among the apparent co-sponsors of the event, featured on top of the Instagram flyer promoting the event, was a very surprising logo: UNICEF USA.

As UNICEF USA is purportedly a non-partisan organization, CAMERA contacted the charity to confirm if they were indeed a cosponsor of the event. To the organization’s credit, they responded quickly and professionally to our inquiry and confirmed that the event “has nothing to do with us” and that they will seek to have their logo removed from the event.





That would mean that, without permission, anti-Israel activists used the UNICEF USA logo to promote and give a false veneer of credibility to their event featuring an apologist for terrorism and Holocaust denial.

The Rutgers system has already seen many incidents affecting the Jewish community. In April 2021, the Alpha Epsilon Pi fraternity’s house was vandalized during their 24-hour reading of names of victims of the Holocaust for Holocaust Remembrance Day.

The following month, the Rutgers-New Brunswick chancellor issued a statement condemning antisemitism and then shockingly apologized for the statement after pressure from the Students for Justice in Palestine chapter.

More recently, the Alpha Epsilon Pi fraternity was again targeted on April 29 for attack when protestors leaving a Students for Justice in Palestine rally traveled to the fraternity’s house to shout antisemitic rhetoric and spit in their direction. A few days later, the house was once again vandalized during the fraternity’s commemoration of Holocaust Memorial Day.

These antisemitic incidents involving SJP, and their decision to coopt without permission the UNICEF USA logo to promote their hateful agenda, should be a warning to the administrators in the Rutgers system. One can only hope they will honestly reflect on the shocking way in which they threw their Jewish students under the bus and caved to SJP’s hate last year and commit to protecting their Jewish students.

(full article online)









						SJP at Rutgers Use, Without Permission, UNICEF USA Logo to Promote an Apologist for Terrorism and Holocaust Denial
					

Without permission, anti-Israel activists used the UNICEF USA logo to promote and give a false veneer of credibility to their event featuring an apologist




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We also urge the University to take the next step and adopt the IHRA working definition of antisemitism, as the federal government and opposition have done," Leibler continued. "Doing so would empower university staff and students to call out antisemitic conduct when it occurs and send a strong message of support and inclusion to Jewish students.”


AIJAC Executive Director Dr. Colin Rubenstein said: “We gratefully welcome the University’s principled statement on the motion and especially the fact that the University has correctly identified the appalling UMSU motion as antisemitic. AIJAC would also welcome any further steps the University could take to prevent a repeat of this travesty. Chief among these would be for the University to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance Working Definition of Antisemitism.

(full article online)









						Melbourne University calls BDS resolution by Student Union 'antisemitic'
					

The Zionist Federation of Australia (ZFA) welcomes the strongly-worded statement by Melbourne University that repudiated the antisemitic motion.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We all know Jew hatred didn’t end when the Holocaust did,” he added. “New York State has recently experienced an alarming increase in Jew hatred crimes … it’s a tragedy that New York leads the nation in antisemitic incidents.”

He noted that antisemitic incidents doubled in Rockland County from 2020 to 2021. New York State recorded more than 415 such incidents in 2021—up from nearly 340 in 2020, according to the Anti-Defamation League’s Audit of Antisemitic Incidents.

“How do we shift the growing trend from hate and violence to love and tolerance? All of you who are here are part of that solution. This movement is part of that solution,” he continued. “We can be the generation that ends Jew hatred once and for all in New York State, in the United States and in the world.”

(full article online)









						New York Lawmaker Prompts ‘End Jew Hatred Day’ Amid Uptick in Antisemitism
					

New York State Sen. Elijah Reichlin-Melnick. Photo: NY Senate/Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – A day after Yom Hashoah, the annual remembrance …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Suddeutsche Zeitung news outlet, which saw a copy of the leaflet, reported that one element “runs through the text from start to finish: aggressive hatred of Jews, right up to the call to ‘liquidate’ all Jews worldwide by the end of 2023.” There was no signature or any other identifying marks visible on the leaflet, leading one recipient to remark that the author’s anonymity proved that “hatred and cowardice go hand in hand.”

Felix Balandat, an analyst with the Research and Information Center for Anti-Semitism in Bavaria (RIAS), emphasized that the violent message of the leaflets was a primary concern.

“You can tell that the author has a blatant urge to spread his antisemitism by taking the trouble to distribute [the leaflets] in mailboxes,” Balandat said. “The antisemitic fantasies of annihilation in the text are particularly alarming.”

Balanadat added that “antisemitism urges action and in the end antisemites only want one thing: that there are no more Jews in the world.”










						German Police Investigate Leaflets Calling for ‘Liquidation’ of Jews by 2023
					

Illustrative: A participant at a demonstration in Munich on May 9 carries a sign comparing coronavirus precautions with the atrocities …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leaflets were posted as the community gathered to mark Yom HaShoah – Holocaust Remembrance Day.

Six million Jews were killed in the Holocaust.  

The person whose family survived the Holocaust said they were now considering moving to Israel with their family and that Australia is no longer safe for Jews. 

The hate attack also referred to the federal election campaign. Slurs on the leaflets said Australian politics is 'dominated by Jews' and Scott Morrison is their 'puppet'.

(full article online)









						Nazi posters at Jewish temple on day it meets to remember Holocaust
					

Swastikas and vile anti-Jewish slurs were put on a pole outside Temple Shalom as the community gathered to mark  Holocaust Remembrance Day on the Gold Coast.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Yemeni university professor Dr. Abd Al-Wadud Muqasher said in an April 26, 2022 show that aired on Al-Masirah TV (Houthis – Yemen) that the Muslims' conflict with the Jews is religious and existential and not a conflict over borders. He elaborated that according to the Quran, the Jews are the "filthiest and most evil human beings" and were transformed into apes and pigs by Allah. In addition, Dr. Muqasher said that the Muslims must exterminate the Jews and that every Muslim must fight in order to liberate Palestine and Jerusalem from their filth. Dr. Muqasher also cited Adolf Hitler and Mein Kampf, and accused the Jews of spreading AIDS, cancer, and immorality throughout Egypt after the Camp David Accords.

(vide video online)_










						Yemeni Academic Dr. Abd Al-Wadud Muqasher: Muslims Must Exterminate The Jews; Allah Transformed Jews Into Apes And Pigs, They Are The Filthiest Of Allah's Creatures
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Gratefully, there are few of them ]

IfNotNow didn't ignore the terror attack that killed three Jews yesterday. They justified it, while pretending to "grieve."

They tweeted:




> We are grieving the loss of life today from an attack in the city of Elad, where three Israelis were killed and four were injured.
> 
> Each of these lives is sacred, each one a whole world no longer with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we grieve the power imbalance fueling this violence – Israel’s apartheid system, where walls and weapons create a daily nightmare for all Palestinians.
> 
> Where Israeli gov. has nuclear arms and intl support, while Palestinians lack rights to self-defense + self-determination.



They pointedly don't condemn the murders. After their perfunctory "grief" at the loss of life, they then also "grieve" the circumstances that forced Palestinians to murder Jews. That would be the "power imbalance" where Jews have power so therefore Palestinians, having no sense of free will or morality according to INN logic, have little choice but to murder random Jews. 

You see, the only reason Jews are dead is because of that Jews do. Palestinians, as always, have no agency. This was merely self defense, a right that Israel doesn't give them so they must take it. 

Israel has nuclear arms. So, naturally, Palestinians have to kill Jews. This is the pathetic logic of rabid Israel haters who use their ostensible Judaism for the sole purpose of saying Jews are pure evil.

If Jews being powerful is reason for them to be murdered, then what was the excuse of the Cossacks and Crusaders and Nazis and pre-1948 Arabs who attacked Jews when they were weak?

Anti-Zionist Jews who justify these sorts of attacks are reprehensible. 











						Contemptible If Not Now antisemites justify the murder of Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday, the government of Kuwait said that Jews are the only people on Earth whose very existence violates international law - when they quietly walk on the Temple Mount.




> The Kuwaiti Ministry of Foreign Affairs expressed the State of Kuwait's strong condemnation and denunciation of the Israeli occupation authority's allowing extremists to storm Al-Aqsa Mosque under the protection of the occupation forces.
> 
> The ministry warned in a statement today, Thursday, of the consequences of the continuation of such serious violations, *which constitute a flagrant violation of the rules of international law and the Geneva Conventions *and cause to *stoke the spirit of violence and tension and a threat to international peace and security.
> *
> The ministry called on the Security Council to assume its responsibilities to curb these violations.



This statement is nothing less than a justification of ethnic cleansing of an entire people.  After all, if Jews cannot exist in their holiest spot because it offends bigoted Muslims, they they cannot exist *anywhere *that offends bigoted Muslims - which includes all of Israel and possibly the entire Middle East. Hamas has famously declared, with no one arguing, that all of Palestine is holy Islamic waqf land - Jews existing in Israel is just as offensive as Jews existing on the Temple Mount.

Jews must know their place.

Jews, by existing, violate international law.

Jews, by existing, stoke violence.

Jews, by existing, are a threat to international peace and security.

What is left unsaid is that Jews, by existing, offend antisemitic Muslims who are therefore somehow compelled to act violently. Antisemitic Muslims who use Jews' very existence as an excuse to murder Jews.

This statement was released before the murders in Elad yesterday, but the murders are a direct result of this kind of officially sanctioned antisemitism and incitement that is still endemic in much of the Arab world.

According to the antisemites. killing Jews isn't against international law. Murder is a natural consequence of the offensiveness of Jews existing and living their lives in their historic homeland. 

This statement does not only justify ethnic cleansing. It justifies genocide.

Such thoroughly offensive statements by a sovereign nation don't even elicit the tiniest of protests from the nations of the world, nor from the "human rights" community, nor from the people who claim to be against all forms of racism and hate. 

It is so easy to dismiss this. Kuwait is not important, their rantings aren't worth getting upset over, they are playing to their citizens, they don't really mean it - there is no shortage of justifications for hate. But it should not be dismissed. It is part of the normalization of antisemitism in the international arena. It is part of the rewriting of international law specifically to limit Jewish rights - a process that starteddecades ago.

 It means that Jew-haters are the ones who decide where and when Jews can exist, and they can also decide when and where Jews must be destroyed. 










						Government of Kuwait declares the existence of Jews anywhere that offends Muslims to be  a violation of international law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It takes understanding the history of the Jews as a Peopleto dismantle the false narrative of anti-Zionism. We were always “Zionists” longing in our hearts to go back to Zion before the modern day term/movement was created. It’s no surprise the reggae tune “By the Rivers of Babylon ”gave me chills the first time I heard it.

The fact that Jews from every part of the globe, from Ethiopia to Iraq to Poland, are an indigenous People to the land of Israel, and managed to return after an exile of 2,000 years and more only makes sense when you know the history.  

A lovely woman I chatted with about clothes and our puppies when I shopped at her store turned out to have strong assumptions about Zionism. 

I was shopping for a trip to Israel. “You’re not going with a *Zionist* group are you?” Ok, so I explained; “Zionism means Israel’s right to exist as a Jewish country.” Her projectile yell, “No! It has to be worse than that!” was shocking. 

Anti-Zionism is being normalized. Michelle would never imagine her anti-Zionism is antisemitism stemming from popular misinformation and a deep unexamined ambivalence towards Jews being a free People/Israel.

When Jews in progressive circles have to disavow Israel to fit in  there is nothing “progressive” about the space. It doesn’t matter whether it’s on a college campus, jobsite or a social occasion. It’s just not progressive to single out the one progressive country in the MENA as evil. 

Antisemitism is never a “limited” hate. When Jews are targeted it doesn’t matter if they are Zionists connected to Jews as a People, if they have brown, black or white skin, if they are Torah Jews or atheists, rich or poor. 

Questioning the Jew’s right to exist is not new. Progressives embracing the “new” antisemitism as anti-Zionism have been infected with a very old sickness. 

(full article online )









						Progressively Sliding into Antisemitism
					

From the blog of Rachel Wahba at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic incidents in Minnesota rose 226% last year compared to 2020, according to new data from the Anti-Defamation League. 

The ADL's annual audit recorded 2,223 antisemitic incidents nationwide, marking the highest number of incidents ever recorded in the organization's history. 

In Minnesota, 68 incidents of harassment and seven incidents of vandalism were recorded in 2021, representing a 226% increase compared to the 23 total incidents in 2020, and more than double the 37 total incidents in 2019.

Nationwide, acts of harassment targeting Jewish people with antisemitic conspiracy theories, slurs or stereotypes were up 43%, according to ADL. Antisemitic assaults increased 167%, and vandalism – which most commonly involved swastika graffiti – rose 14%. 

The report also found antisemitic incidents surged in May during the military conflict between Israel and Hamas. Many of the incidents were tied to known extremist groups. 

(full article online)









						Audit: Antisemitic incidents rose 226% in Minnesota last year - Bring Me The News
					

The Anti-Defamation League's data shows staggering increases nationwide.




					bringmethenews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A manager at the Stonegate pub chain is no longer employed by the group, after Campaign Against Antisemitism assisted a colleague of his who had made allegations of antisemitic abuse.

The Jewish victim, who wishes to remain anonymous, appealed to us after her line manager at the pub where she worked allegedly engaged in antisemitic abuse and, on at least one occasion, made unwanted physical contact by trying to place his legs on her lap and tried to spit beer over her.

The alleged antisemitic remarks included stating that Hitler was not a fascist and pointing at the victim and saying “a Jew!”.

The pub group, which is one of the largest in the UK, initially declined to take action.

There were numerous allegations of abuse, both before and after the colleague became the victim’s line manager. The incidents were made even more challenging for the victim, as this was her first job. Ultimately the victim decided to leave her position, but bravely insisted on working with us to continue to seek justice.

(full article online)









						Pub manager is out after CAA helps victim of alleged antisemitic abuse and harassment attain justice
					

A manager at the Stonegate pub chain is no longer employed by the group, after Campaign Against Antisemitism assisted a colleague of his who had made allegations of antisemitic abuse. The Jewish victim, who wishes to remain anonymous, appealed to us after her line manager at the pub where she...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fiyaz Mughal OBE, the founder of Muslims Against Antisemitism (MAAS), a charity comprising British Muslims whose mission is to tackle antisemitism, appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where he discussed the growing danger of Islamist antisemitism.

Referring to antisemites within pockets of the Muslim community, Mr Mughal said that “We need to tackle them, we need to call them out. We need to inform, we need to educate. But we can’t hide this poison anymore under the carpet.”

He added: “It’s very much linked to Islamism, and the rise of Islamist extremism, and it’s not clearly linked to being a Muslim or Islam but Islamists, the political idealogy of taking the religion and fusing it with political ideology, and that political ideology, we know, has been influenced by groups like the Muslim Brotherhood…by groups like Hamas. And these groups actively use antisemitism to draw people into their web, into their activism, to draw money from them, to use them as cannon fodder in conflicts.  

“And so it is clear that antisemitism is part of a campaign by Islamist groups as a means of mobilising more people against Jews. So, we need to tackle it. It can’t just be swept under the carpet, This is dangerous, dangerous stuff.”

Mr Mughal added that whilst it is clear that polling has shown that the majority of Muslims do not harbour such views, Islamist ideas were “quite entrenched” within a “vocal minority” of the community, making the issue, as he sees it, “a long-term problem”. 

“We know that British Muslims just want to get on with their lives. They want to have, like Jewish communities, the opportunity to be Muslims, be British, and to just get a job, get on with their lives,” the MAAS founder said. “But correspondingly, that small but vocal minority within British Muslim communities, has become much more entrenched, much more vocal, much more aggressive, and willing to turn out and intimidate Jewish institutions, Jewish communities, and those where there are larger concentrations of Jews.

“Take for example, who would have thought in London, a convoy of people from Bradford would turn up in Golders Green to talk about raping Jewish women? That is a prime example of the violence, of the state of open violence, in that small but vocal section of Muslim communities.”

(full article online)









						“We can’t hide this poison anymore”: Fiyaz Mughal OBE on the growing danger of Islamist antisemitism
					

Fiyaz Mughal OBE, the founder of Muslims Against Antisemitism (MAAS), a charity comprising British Muslims whose mission is to tackle antisemitism, appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where he discussed the growing danger of Islamist antisemitism. Referring to...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a statement the Metropolitan Police said: “We can confirm that a 39-year-old man was arrested on Friday, 29 April on suspicion of a Section 19 offence under the Public Order Act 1986.

“He was taken to a north London police station and was subsequently released on bail to return on a date in mid-June. Enquiries are ongoing.

“The arrest relates to two incidents where offensive materials were distributed in the South Hampstead area.”

Mike Katz Jewish Labour Movement national chair said: “Izzy had to contend with some horrendous antisemitism during her campaign in South Hampstead from anonymous cowards.

“She showed real courage in standing up to these bullies. I’m so pleased she won resoundingly, and that residents rejected these vile attempts to bully and silence a young Jewish woman. 

“It proves local people want their councillors to focus on council issues, not foreign affairs.”

(full article online)









						Man arrested after newly-elected councillor targeted in antisemitic campaign
					

lzzy Lenga, who won overnight in South Hampstead, reveals she faced "levels of antisemitism I've never had before" in the run-up to Thursday's vote.




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yuri Foreman talking to CUFI Weekly. Photo: Screenshot.

Israel’s first world champion boxer Yuri Foreman invited victims of an antisemitic assault in New York last year to take boxing lessons from him to better defend themselves against future attacks, the athlete told the Christians United For Israel organization in a video released on Thursday.

Foreman, who was born in Belarus but moved to Israel at the age of 10, said he heard on social media about the two Jewish men who in December were assaulted in Brooklyn and called “dirty Jews” because one of them wore a sweatshirt featuring the Israel Defense Forces emblem. The boxer, who now lives in New York and is also an ordained rabbi, said he contacted the two victims and brought them to his gym in Brooklyn, where he offered them “a couple of [boxing] lessons.”

Foreman also commented on the recent spate of attacks against Jews, telling CUFI that antisemitism has “always been [and] it’s always will be, as long as Jews [are] alive. There’s even countries where there’s hardly any Jews living, but yet there are antisemites.”

“Don’t learn something from a [social media] reel, cartoon or comic,” he said, discussing those who express hatred of Israel. “That’s bad. I know a lot of people who learn their news from tweets, or from the cartoons, because that’s where our patience is. They show evil rockets with the Star of David on it and there are little babies there, and it’s emotion[al].”

(full article online)









						Israeli Former World Boxing Champion Offered Lessons to Jewish Victims of Brooklyn Antisemitic Attack
					

Yuri Foreman talking to CUFI Weekly. Photo: Screenshot. Israel’s first world champion boxer Yuri Foreman invited victims of an antisemitic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robert Underhill (second right) is seen with three fellow mountaineers at Mt. Whitney in California in 1931. 
Photo: Glen Dawson Collection / Creative Commons


One of America’s leading mountaineering associations is to rename its prestigious annual award after discovering that one of the individuals in whose honor it was created had expressed crudely antisemitic views.

-----
Underhill, who died in 1983, was a professor of philosophy at Harvard University who became a mountaineering legend as a result of his exploits in the Sierra Nevada range in California during the 1930s. According to Rassler, in “letters written to friends at the Sierra Club and the AAC in 1939 and 1946, respectively, he referred to Jews as ‘k*kes,’ ‘mutts,’ and ‘lowgrade.’ He implied that Jewish people didn’t belong on rock faces at all and said they lacked the character and physical traits to be successful in challenging mountain environments.” His wife Miriam, for whom the award is also named, is not known to have made similar remarks.

Past recipients of the award who spoke to Rassler expressed support for removing Underhill’s name. “I had no idea he had that past,” Lynn Hill, who won in 1984, said. “I believe that climbing is a sport that is inclusive and welcomes all races, all genders, and people who love climbing and love the earth and love nature and love humanity. And that is not humanity.”

(full article online)









						Discovery of Climbing Legend’s Antisemitic Views Prompts US Mountaineering Association to Change Award Name
					

Robert Underhill (second right) is seen with three fellow mountaineers at Mt. Whitney in California in 1931. Photo: Glen Dawson …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Can England apologize for giving 78% of the Jewish Homeland to foreigners during the Mandate for Palestine?  It should be the next step.  ]

The Church of England has apologized for the anti-Jewish laws that the Catholic Church in England passed 800 years ago.


The event marks the anniversary of the 1222 Synod of Oxford, which culminated in the expulsion of England’s Jews 68 years later, followed by similar repercussions across Europe.


The event was attended by civic dignitaries and faith leaders, including Chief Britain’s Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis and representatives of Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby.


In promulgating the decrees of the Fourth Lateran Council (1215) the Synod added a range of further anti-Jewish measures for the medieval church in England. The resulting canons forbade social interactions between Jews and Christians, established specific church tithes on Jews and imposed the need for English Jews to wear an identifying badge. These prejudicial laws were followed by further anti-Jewish statutes and the mass expulsion of the Jewish community.

(full article online)









						Church of England apologizes for 800-year-old antisemitic laws
					

Antisemitic laws issued by the Synod of Oxford eventually led to the expulsion of Jews from England in 1290.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Father of Canadian ‘hate-monger’ fined for obstructing police
					

Father of Alberta man being investigated for publishing extreme antisemitic material refuses to let police access son's computers.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A cult of real people​And before anyone deflects, most of these are not ‘trolls’ or bots, they are real people. Nor do they all live in Jordan or Algeria. Some are living with us in the west. Like this guy from Chicago, USA:





Mouhanad Rahami was educated in Chicago, attending school, college, and university in the city. Yet he actually celebrates brutal axe-murders. From the emojis he uses we know that he sees it as a sign of the movement’s ‘strength’. In the image below (on right) we can see him helping to lead an anti-Israel protest in Chicago:





He is a real, living, human being. The world’s leading NGOs will even look at the image above and tell you he is a ‘human rights activist’.

Clare Spaulding at the Chicago Tribune disgracefully called the Chicago event ‘a call for the end of bloodshed’. Miles Kampf-Lassin posted a tweet about the event which went viral. He called it a ‘march for justice in Palestine’. This is how anti-Israel demonstrations are always described.

They are nothing of the sort. They are not a call to end bloodshed, nor a march for justice. These marches are the embodiment of a movement that seeks to disempower Jews and leave them vulnerable within an environment that is both violent and hostile towards them.

People who celebrate the death of innocent civilians are not human rights activists. They are part of a death cult.

Cartoons and memes celebrating the violence quickly go viral:





There are trolls too of course. But behind them are just people who prefer to laugh at dead Jews through a cloak of anonymity. We see examples such as this twisted Twitter account, which depicts an axe doing battle with ‘3 Zionists’:





It is not an insignificant minority​The naive do-gooders will claim these extremists are just a tiny minority. But the truth is that there are far more people who want to kill Jews, or support those that do – than there are actual Jews.

Many of those waving the Palestinian flag will claim they only want peace. But for all their words, there is not a single current anti-Israel activist who feels that this obsession with Israeli blood, this murderous intent, is enough for them to stop their support. If they say they oppose extremism whilst waving the Palestinian flag – they still support the violent cause it represents.

Every major post about the murder turned into a celebration. Uri Gobey’s post on Facebook became inundated with pictures of axes. Hananya Naftali received 179 ‘laughing’ emojis on his post. In under an hour, I counted tens of thousands of disgusting signatures – either through comments or emojis. And this is even before I looked to see what is taking place on Twitter. This vile tweet, posted within hours of the attack, received 1632 likes:





Endless hate​None of this would exist without support from the west. UNWRA’s schools, Palestinian textbooks – all paid for with our tax money. Palestinian children are openly taught lies – a twisted version of history that strips from Jewish history any ethical justification. It renders Israelis as sub-human and worthy only of death. Last night I watched a Hamas propaganda film ’11 days in May’ at a picture house in London. The decontextualised narrative suggests Israelis are ‘homocidal maniacs‘. It is raw Gazan propaganda spreading freely on our streets. The movie – which does nothing but spread hate – has UNICEF’s stamp of approval on it.

While governments of third world countries cannot afford to dig wells or place solar panels – Hamas channels its money into rockets and tunnels. Why is a place that is not even a fraction as desperate as others – given so much funding – if all it does is use it to try to kill Jews? How is it possible that the money continues to flow towards them?

You’ll have to ask the myriad of NGOs who persistently set up campaigns to get people to divert their charity money towards Gaza. There are more NGOs helping Hamas build rockets than there are NGOs helping fund new wells in Niger (see Israel – Niger). And perversely, periods of Hamas-driven violence always sees more money flow into the Gaza strip. The leaders in Gaza see the material benefits of murdering Jews. This is the world that Jews have to live in.

The silent and willing allies​And then there are the death cult’s allies. Organisations, movements, and individuals. From Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch to the Teachers Union, Church groups and political figures.

You know the type – each and every one of them posts endless manufactured anti-Israel propaganda when Israel kicks squatters from a tent, but there is total silence when Jews are slaughtered in the streets.


Rashida Tlaib – no tweets about Israel since the murderous violence started.
Jeremy Corbyn – no tweets about Israel since the murderous violence started
Chris Williamson – attacks Israel constantly – no mention of Palestinian violence
Russell Brand – only mention of the conflict was to promote a Hamas inspired PR documentary
Ilhan Omar – no tweets about Israel since the murderous violence started
Amnesty International – only tweets about Israel have been to attack it – no mention of murderous violence
Human Rights Watch – only tweets about Israel have been to attack it – no mention of murderous violence
It does not matter what the reasons for this are. The end message is the same – a drumbeat of dehumanised Israelis spreads deeper and deeper into the mainstream.

(full article online)​








						The Palestinian death cult - worshipping the murder of Jews
					

At its core, the anti-Israel movement is a death cult, a movement that denies truth, craves bloodshed, glorifies violence, and worships death.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The opening panel’s “art” consisted entirely of large words, which read—wait for it—“Zionism is Racism Settler Colonialism White Supremacy Apartheid.” (Even the U.N. gave up on “Zionism is Racism,” a moldy Soviet slogan that the USSR spent decades promoting to its client states in the developing world.) Another panel featured a faceless police officer bearing a truncheon over the bodies of dark-skinned people behind bars with bullet wounds on their chests, their blood dripping onto an overturned American flag. This subtle image was nearly identical to memes circulated by Iranian-backed groups online. (If you’re too thick to get it, American police brutality is _the Jews’ fault_.) Two more panels included anodyne images of doctors and a pill bottle, with vaguely worded references to “health.” Those digging online for what this could possibly have to do with “Zionism” will quickly encounter long-debunked lies about Israel withholding Covid vaccines and harvesting Palestinian organs—part of a centuries-old tradition in both the Christian and Islamic worlds of accusing Jews of spreading disease and killing children. Another panel went all-in on Holocaust imagery, featuring gray-clad prisoners with a Palestinian flag behind Auschwitz-style barbed wire fencing, along with a boxcar train headed for a bricked-up destination marked with an Israeli flag.

(full article online)









						At Harvard, Facts Are For Losers
					

It turns out that nobody’s SAT scores can provide immunity to propaganda.




					bariweiss.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Below is an excerpt from her book:

Outside of rap music, which is singular in its provocative and often antagonistic lyrics directed toward a wide spectrum of groups, including women and gay people as well as Jews, I rarely witnessed an outward expression of classic antisemitism in my twenty-plus years working in the entertainment business.

When Mel Gibson was arrested for drunk driving in 2006 and, according to the police report, blurted out a barrage of antisemitic remarks about the “f*****g Jews,” saying, “The Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world,” members of the entertainment industry, along with the rest of the country, were shocked by his comments. Anti-Zionism, on the other hand, has been slowly rising since the start of the cultural boycott campaign in 2005.

Both classic antisemitism and anti-Zionism in the entertainment industry, however, exploded in 2020 during the COVID-19 pandemic and the summer of protests that divided our nation. There are two main reasons for this: first, Jew-hatred wanes during times of prosperity but inevitably flows during chaos and unrest; and second, fifteen years of the BDS movement describing the Jews of Israel as monsters had normalized and even legitimized this perversion.

(full article online)









						New Book Takes on the Cultural Boycott Against Israel
					

The cover of “Artists Under Fire.” Photo: provided. “Artists Under Fire: The BDS War against Celebrities, Jews, and Israel” by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an April 20th Guardian article (“New NUS leader welcomes antisemitism inquiry, but fears for her safety”) Sally Weale, the outlet’s education correspondent, casts Shaima Dallali, the new president of the National Union of Students (NUS), as a victim while downplaying her record of antisemitism.

Readers are told that the current investigation into antisemitism within the NUS , prompted complaints from Jewish student organisations, including the Union of Jewish Students (UJS), and a letter signed by 21 former NUS presidents, has made Dallali feel “unsafe”.  The article then quotes her saying she’s been “misrepresented since her election and denied that she was antisemitic”.

However, the only example of Dallali’s antisemtism by cited by the Guardian is a Twitter post from 10 years ago which read: “Khaybar Khaybar O Jews … Muhammad’s army will return Gaza”, referencing the Muslim massacre of the Jews of the town of that name in northwestern Arabia in 628 CE.

Weale then writes:



> Dallali has apologised for the tweet, saying she is not the same person she was then and has since changed the language she uses to talk about the Israel-Palestine conflict.


However, the Guardian fails to cite widely reported evidence that she hasn’t in fact “changed the language she uses” to talk about the conflict.  As the Jewish Chronicle reported, at the height of the war between Israel and Hamas last year, Dallali tweeted a justification for Hamas terror, writing: _“Palestinians have a right to resist by all means possible — even with weapons — this right is acknowledged in international law — Hamas did not start the aggression, what would you like them to do for example?”_

This post came just two days after three Israelis were killed when a barrage of rockets were fired from Gaza at Tel Aviv.

That Arabic language post, translated for the JC by CAMERA Arabic, continued: “_Does this serve the Palestinian Cause? An important question. To my point of view the answer is according to your opinion regarding the solution of the cause — but armed resistance is a right and we should accept this.”_

On May 29 last year, the Dallali tweeted: “From the river to the sea,” a chant understood as a call for Israel’s destruction.  And, the same month, Dallali also wrote: “Good morning to everyone except Zionists, settler colonialist and apartheid sympathisers. Free Palestine.”

Further, in an 2018 article, she praised, as a “moral compass for the Muslim community at large”, Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood cleric Yusuf al-Qaradawi, who’s banned from entering the the US and UK due in part to his support for suicide bombings.  Al-Qaradawi also prayed for “every last” Jew to be killed.  Though the Guardian article, in the penultimate paragraph, alluded to her support for the hate preacher, it referred to him as “homophobic”, though not antisemitic.

(full article online)









						Guardian and Times whitewash NUS president's antisemitism
					

In an April 20th Guardian article ("New NUS leader welcomes antisemitism inquiry, but fears for her safety") Sally Weale, the outlet's education corresponden




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“I am saying to the Lebanese state: If you want to continue negotiating, go ahead, but not in Naqoura, and not with Hochstein, Frankenstein, or any other Stein coming to Lebanon,” the terror chief said in an address to the Lebanese government.

(full article online)









						‘No Steins’: Nasrallah rejects Israel-born US envoy to maritime talks with Jerusalem
					

Hezbollah terror chief says negotiations over offshore zones, thought to contain large natural gas deposits, cannot continue with 'Amos Hochstein, Frankenstein, or any other Stein'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Victorian government is set to become the first Australian state or territory to ban the public display of the Nazi swastika, Attorney-General Jaclyn Symes said in a Wednesday statement.


“We want to do all we can to stamp out hate and give it no room to grow,” Symes said, according to Melbourne 9news.


According to the report, Anti-Defamation Commission chairman Dvir Abramovich has said the move has been much-needed in Victoria.

-----
ZFA President Jeremy Leibler also thanked the Premier for his decision, and added, “Antisemitism is increasing everywhere. Premier Andrews has demonstrated that he stands with the Jewish community in the fight against bigotry, and the community thanks him for it."

(full article online)









						Victoria to be first Australian state to ban Nazi symbols
					

"I've said it again and again, we have a Nazi swastikas epidemic in this state," the Anti-Defamation Commission chairman said.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

German COVID-19 conspiracy theorist Sucharit Bhakdi. Photo: Screenshot.


An outspoken COVID-19 conspiracy theorist in Germany who was cleared of antisemitic incitement charges last November is to face criminal proceedings after all.

The public prosecutor in the state of Schleswig-Holstein announced on Thursday that Sucharit Bhakdi — a former professor of microbiology at the University of Mainz who emerged as a vocal conspiracy theory advocate at the height of the pandemic — would now have to answer to incitement charges on two separate counts.

The charges relate to comments Bhakdi made in a video that was widely circulated online to support his failed bid for election to the German parliament. Bhakdi, a German citizen born in the US to parents who were Thai diplomats, said that Jews were a people who had “learned the evil” from their Nazi persecutors.

“The people who fled this country, where there was arch evil, and founded their own country, they have turned their country into something that is even worse than [Nazi] Germany was,” Bhakdi opined.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic German COVID-19 Conspiracy Theorist Will Face Incitement Charges After All
					

German COVID-19 conspiracy theorist Sucharit Bhakdi. Photo: Screenshot. An outspoken COVID-19 conspiracy theorist in Germany who was cleared of antisemitic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word “yahody” — a derogatory term for “Jew” in Arabic and Turkish — is seen alongside an inverted swastika in Vienna. Photo: Jewish Community of Vienna

Austria reported a record number of antisemitic incidents during 2021 according to a new report released on Friday, providing further confirmation of the upward trend in anti-Jewish acts globally.

The statistics, compiled by the Jewish Community of Vienna, recorded 965 incidents in 2021 — the highest number since the organization began documenting antisemitic outrages 20 years ago. The figure represents an increase of 65 percent over the previous year, when there were 585 recorded incidents.

(full article online)









						Record Rise in Antisemitic Incidents Reported in Austria
					

The word “yahody” — a derogatory term for “Jew” in Arabic and Turkish — is seen alongside an inverted swastika …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a speech at the US Holocaust Memorial Museum, Lipstadt said that “too many people, organizations and institutions do not take antisemitism seriously.”


“They fail to include it in their litany of legitimate prejudices,” she said. “They wonder, 'what is it that Jews are complaining about? After all, they're powerful. They have no reason to complain.' Conversely, too often, when there is an act of antisemitism, those who condemn it cannot bring themselves to focus specifically on this particular prejudice, they condemn antisemitism together with all other acts of prejudice.”

“It's as if antisemitism is not a true outrage and cannot stand alone as something of real concern,” said Lipstadt. She also said that “we must acknowledge that antisemitism does not come from one end of the political spectrum. It is ubiquitous and it is espoused by people who disagree on everything else.”


“This does not mean that all threats are of equal severity,” she continued. “Sometimes the threat from one group might be more severe than that from another. One of the striking features, however, of this ubiquitous nature of antisemitism is irrespective of where it's coming from, it relies on the same template of charges.”

(full article online)









						Deborah Lipstadt: 'People, orgs. don't take antisemitism seriously'
					

The Biden administration's new envoy to monitor and combat antisemitism delivered her first speech since being confirmed by the Senate.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nick Griffin posted the tweet on 6th December 2021 before deleting it. In it, he wrote: “If anyone had told me 5 years ago that I’d post this, I’d have said they’d gone mad. But now the world has gone mad (thanks to its current masters) so this is where I have to stand. All other differences must be left aside until the #GreenResetters burn in hell.”

The text accompanied an image of a giant grotesque spider with a star of David on its head urging forward a horde of zombies waving flags and banners in favour of LGBT rights, Black Lives Matter, feminism and equality – essentially representing different minority groups apparently under the influence of the Jews – against a Saracen and Christian crusader, presumably representing Western and Islamic civilisations. The clear message is that Christianity and Islam must unite to repel Jewish subversion of civilisation.

The tweet from the notorious figure was originally reported to Gloucestershire Police and then transferred to West Mercia Police, which declined to investigate, logging the case merely as a “hate incident” rather than a crime, despite the explanations that we provided for the numerous antisemitic tropes in the image, ranging from Jewish power to parasiticism and Jewish inhumanity to the corrupting influence of the Jews.

(full article online)









						West Mercia police won’t￼ investigate Nick Griffin over tweet showing giant grotesque spider with Star of David on its head urging forward horde of zombies to destroy civilisation as it isn’t￼ “racially offensive language”
					

West Mercia Police have declined our request to investigate the former leader of the BNP after assessing that his tweet suggesting a giant grotesque spider with a star of David on its head urging forward a horde of barbarians – whom he appeared to say should “burn in hell” – to destroy...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A report in the student outlet The Highlander described the legislation as “a work in progress worked with students, faculty and administration,” and said it passed the ASUCR Senate on May 4 by a vote of 11-0, with 1 abstention.

On Friday, the UCR Hillel Student Board told The Algemeiner that it “remains committed to our core mission of enriching the lives of Jewish students and will continue to stand against antisemitic efforts to demonize Israel.”

“We are confident that this misguided vote does not represent the students, faculty, or administration of UC Riverside,” the Hillel board said. “We are deeply disappointed that ASUCR passed this problematic and simplistic resolution and that they did so while deliberately excluding Jewish student leaders from discussion.”

(full article online)









						Jewish Students Censure ‘Misguided’ BDS Vote at University of California Riverside
					

University of California Riverside. Photo: Patso21/Wikimedia Commons. A recent University of California, Riverside (UCR) student government resolution pressing for a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The British government is severing all ties and funding with the National Union of Students over systemic antisemitism, the Times of London reported on Saturday.

According to the Times, Minister of State for Universities Michelle Donelan has reported the union to the UK Charity Commission. She told the paper that the union has “antisemitic rot at its heart” and that she was “deeply disappointed this had to be taken as a necessary step.”

The NUS represents Britain’s seven million university students and is affiliated with 600 student unions.

(full article online)









						‘Antisemitic Rot’: British Gov’t Cuts Off Student Union Over Jew-Hatred | United with Israel
					

Union representing 7 million students has lost Jewish trust.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The suspect posted a “manifesto” online prior to the attack expressing hatred for Jews, declaring support for the Nazi ideology, and supporting the antisemitic “Great Replacement” conspiracy theory, according to multiple reports in the media.

In the 180-page document, attack plans were outlined, but the time frame in which it was posted remained unclear.

The suspect identified Jews as “the biggest problem,” claiming that they “can be dealt with in time” in a war between Jews and non-Jews.

“The real war I’m advocating for is the gentiles vs the Jews. We outnumber them 100x, and they are not strong by themselves,” said the suspect.

“It is my sincere hope that this individual, this white supremacistwho just perpetrated a hate crime on an innocent community, will spend the rest of his days behind bars. And heaven help him in the next world as well,” said Gov. Kathy Hochul, speaking near the scene of the attack.

(full article online)









						‘Jews Must Be Killed’: NY Massacre Suspect Posted Antisemitic Manifesto | United with Israel
					

The attacker's racist, anti-immigrant and antisemitic beliefs included a desire to drive all people not of European descent from the U.S.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zionists control the world – and to get around their sway over news outlets, one should follow a controversial BDS figure that has promoted violence and intifadas – Mohamed Hadid, father of International supermodels Bella and Gigi Hadid, said in an Instagram post on Sunday.


World under Zionist control​"How long the world can be so silent?" asked Hadid. "The Zionists have the world under their control, unfortunately. They even want to kill the the [sic] journalists and buy the outlets..._The New York Times_ and others."

Hadid made the comments on a post featuring an image made by the Shehab news agency of his daughter Bella, with the caption: "How long will we remain silent, as Israel kills journalists?"


The post was deleted not long after _The Jerusalem Post_'s initial coverage of Hadid's comments.

Bell and Mohamed Hadid's comments were in reference to the death of Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh in a firefight in Jenin between IDF troops and Palestinian gunmen. Although investigations into her death have so far been inconclusive as to who fired the fatal bullet, some such as the Hadids have been quick to cast Israel as the guilty party.


This is not the first time that Mohamed Hadid evoked conspiracies about control of the media. In mid-April, pro-Israel blog IsraellyCool reported that he sent private messages on Instagram to Israeli influencer Danit Greenberg, stating that "The Israeli [sic] and the Jews control the media in the world."

(full article online)









						Zionists control the world, buy up media outlets, says Mohamed Hadid
					

"The Zionists have the world under their control, unfortunately. They even want to kill the the [sic] journalists and buy the outlets..." wrote the father of supermodels Bella and Gigi.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAIR and a bunch of other anti-Israel groups, most of them Muslim, issued this press release:

(online)

There is literally nothing true in this statement.

Jonathan Greenblatt did not attack any "human rights organizations" or activists. He did not insult any Muslims as Muslims. 

He said that anti-Zionism - saying that Jews have no rights to a state of their own, and such a state is inherently illegitimate - is antisemitism. 

He didn't say that supporting Palestinians is antisemitic. Not one word of his speech indicated anything like that. On the contrary, he supports a Palestinian state side by side with Israel. He supports Palestinian human rights. He supports the right of protest. He supports the right to criticize Israel. 

This statement didn't even include the words "anti-Zionism" because they don't want to address the actual message Greenblatt said.  Instead of arguing with what Greenblatt said, they made up lies about what he said - and attacked that.

Now, that's dishonesty.

The Muslim groups' press release did say "Greenblatt also claimed that the ADL now considers any criticism of Zionism to be anti-Semitism." That is also a lie. He never said that. He never claimed that criticism of Israel or Zionism is antisemitism, because everything can be legitimately criticized. Wanting to see Israel destroyed and its adherents canceled and shunned is not "criticism."

It is hate.

In addition, the claim that these groups stand up against antisemitism is equally a lie. There are daily antisemitic attacks in Muslim and Arab media - Holocaust denial, calling Jews "sons of apes and pigs," denying Jewish history, claiming Jews are not real Jews - and not once have any of these organizations criticized fellow Muslims for antisemitism. 

The press release and statement show clearly that anti-Zionist organizations are incapable of telling the truth - because the truth proves that they are bigots. They instead lie about what their critics are saying to label them.

But beyond this, they are making a slander against all Muslims themselves. Because they are claiming, in the name of all Muslims, that there is no difference between being "pro-Palestinian" and being "anti-Zionist." They are saying, in the name of all Muslims, that those who marched on Sunday saying that murdering Jewish civilians in Israel is legitimate "resistance" are merely "supportive of Palestinian rights" and not hateful supporters of terror.

If their claim is correct, then according to their own logic, all Muslims are antisemitic bigots.

But they aren't. And Zionists don't make that claim.

These self-proclaimed leaders of Muslims are the bigots. And they have no compunction about supporting terrorism against, and the ethnic cleansing of, Jews in the Middle East. But beyond that, they want you to believe that they represent all Muslims - and in doing that, they do as much to spread Islamophobia as any right wing group.

(full article online)









						Want to see how dishonest anti-Zionist groups are? Look at this press release!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sunday, David Miller - the antisemitic professor from Bristol University who spins conspiracy theories that are identical to those of the Goyim Defense League, and who was fired after saying that Jewish students were "pawns" of the Israeli government, which incidentally is hell bent on taking over the world - returned to Twitter after a prolonged absence with a cryptic tweet that seems to say that the Zionist  UAE forced him off the platform:





Anyway, Miller says he has been working on his latest anti-Israel project. He is allying with Iran's PressTV to produce original short anti-Israel clips of 2 minutes or less, taking short sections of interviews and other stories on PressTV, all of which are aimed at the only Jewish state.

His YouTube channel, "Palestine Declassified," has so far attracted practically no one. But some of the brief reports that pretend to be exposes of Zionist evil use a very interesting graphic design.

Here is a screenshot from part one of their short video on the "nakba:"




Sinister looking barbed wire in front of Al Aqsa Mosque is not a subtle message. But what are those threatening looking blocks of text? 

Let's zoom in:






It's Hebrew, from the Torah!

Yes, David Miller, together with Iran's state run PressTV, produces anti-Zionist videos that try to *subconsciously tell people that the Jewish scriptures are evil and sinister.*

Nah, nothing antisemitic about that!










						Proving yet again that anti-Zionists are antisemites: Using the Torah in a sinister graphic design
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

With all of the talk of "Nakba Day" this week, I wanted to see how many times Jews had become refugees in history.

A Wikipedia page lists no fewer than 70 different occasions when Jews became refugees. And it really doesn't list them all - it lumps all the Jews of Arab countries who were forced out from 1948-1972 as a single expulsion, for example. 

There are many that are not well known, such as the 1679 Mawza Exile, when nearly all Jews in Yemen were banished to a desert town (for a year until their Arab neighbors who depended on them begged the king to allow them to return.)

So what do the many expulsions of Jews have in common with the so-called "Nakba?"

*They are all blamed on - Jews!*

A recurring motif in both Western and Arab antisemitic rhetoric is that Jews' behavior is responsible for their being kicked out of so many countries. Even Mahmoud Abbas said this in a public speech. 

Jews have the unique distinction of being responsible not only for every one of the world's ills and the persecution of others, but they are also responsible for their own persecution!










						What does the "Nakba" have in common with the many times Jews were expelled or forced out of their homes? It's obvious!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Man of Ethics

Thank you!  I am also Jewish.  We had experienced some antisemitism in USSR -- our family left when I was 13.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baddiel’s book, published in September 2021, argues that antisemitism is often left out of the fight against racism, and discusses why and how “Jews don’t count as a real minority.” The new TV documentary will be “a searing and forensic look not just at antisemitism throughout the world today — but at the whole state of identity politics in contemporary discourse,” said Shaminder Nahal, head of specialist factual at Channel 4.

Baddiel, who identifies as a Jewish atheist, will speak in the program about the antisemitic abuse he has experienced on social media and a “lack of support” he has faced during his crusade. The show will also feature conversations with prominent Jewish figures and those who have experienced antisemitism, and will try to examine “why identity politics seems to have failed this one particular identity.”

(full article online)









						David Baddiel’s ‘Jews Don’t Count’ Coming to British TV as Documentary
					

David Baddiel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. A book by British comedian and author David Baddiel about antisemitism will be the basis …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mr Davies, of Swansea, was found guilty by a jury at Winchester Crown Court of being a member of the proscribed group, which he founded in 2013, between 17th December 2016 and 27th September 2017.

National Action was proscribed by the British Government following repeated calls by Campaign Against Antisemitism and others.

Following the ban, Mr Davies was involved in the development of a “continuity” organisation, designed to continue the work of the banned group and initially called the Southern Activist Network, later renamed NS131. That group was also banned as an alias of National Action nine months after the proscription of its predecessor organisation.

During the trial, Mr Davies explained his ideology, saying that “If we were to take power, our aim is to have an overwhelmingly white Britain as it more or less has been for centuries. It’s only in the past 50/60/70 years we have had mass immigration. It would be to return to the status quo of before the Second World War.” He was asked if he would repatriate Jewish families with British heritage dating back centuries and replied: “Yes, that’s how repatriation would work.”

The court also heard that he was photographed in 2016 performing a Nazi salute in the Buchenwald death camp execution chamber, and said that he did not believe that the Holocaust occurred. He said that he felt “badly” about the photograph, and, regarding the Holocaust, insisted: “I do not believe there was a systematic extermination of Jews. I can’t be a national socialist if the Holocaust occurred, I cannot support an ideology that supports genocide. I have the same moral compass as anyone else, I believe murder is wrong and I cannot support something that engaged in systematic genocide of people because they are Jewish.”

(full article online)









						Alex Davies convicted of membership of neo-Nazi terrorist group, National Action
					

Alex Davies, 27, has been convicted today of membership of the neo-Nazi terrorist group, National Action. Mr Davies, of Swansea, was found guilty by a jury at Winchester Crown Court of being a member of the proscribed group, which he founded in 2013, between 17th December 2016 and 27th September...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of Jews were told “Hope you die in another Holocaust, f***ing Jews” after leaving a restaurant in Hendon yesterday.

Two Caucasian men directed a series of expletive-laden antisemitic insults in the direction of the group as the victims walked up Church Lane yesterday evening.

One of the group told Campaign Against Antisemitism: “What a pitiful way to end our enjoyable evening. The abusers didn’t even appear to be drunk, only hateful. Saddest of all was how unremarkable it felt – a sad reminder of how common this sort of unreported and under-the-radar antisemitism still is in the UK.”

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Antisemitism Barometer 2020 showed that three in five British Jews believe that the authorities, in general, are not doing enough to address and punish antisemitism.

(full article online)









						“Hope you die in another Holocaust, f***ing Jews”, group of Jews told in Hendon
					

A group of Jews were told “Hope you die in another Holocaust, f***ing Jews” after leaving a restaurant in Hendon yesterday. Two Caucasian men directed a series of expletive-laden antisemitic insults in the direction of the group as the victims walked up Church Lane yesterday evening. One of the...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Stop funding Jew Haters. !!!!   Using Jew haters to change the minds of people ignorant of the issue ]

The Freedom Theatre is currently promoting a show called The Revolution’s Promise, with the support of hard-left campaign group Momentum. In a series of recent tweets to promote this, the show’s director, Zoe Lafferty, said earlier this month: “Join Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions” and posted a logo reading “BDS, Justice and Equality.”

The Hawiyya dance company’s chief producer Jamila Bourghelaf tweeted on 21 May last year the famous photo of a child raising his hands at gunpoint in the Warsaw ghetto during the Holocaust, juxtaposed with a picture of an Israeli soldier pointing a weapon at a Palestinian child. She wrote “there is absolutely no difference between these 2 images & what they represent. Worst bit is that the outrage for the 1st has been INSTRUMENTALISED to justify the 2nd. How F***ED UP this is?!”

In July she tweeted that it was vital to “stop normalisation” of Israel adding “#BDS #Proud”.

The JC approached Hawiyya and The Freedom Theatre for comment.

A British Council spokeswoman told the JC: “Both these organisations were successful with grants awarded through a competitive open call.

“These funding decisions have been through vetting at the British Council and comply with UK Government policy.” The Freedom Theatre was “committed to using the arts as a catalyst for social change”, she said.

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/uk-taxpayer-funds-pro-bds-arts-company-founded-by-terrorist-4q07MoDYx5wrQsMIwrLRfa


----------



## TheParser

Well, when it comes to Jewish people, they are just human beings.

Some are good; some are bad.

But I know one thing: one does *NOT* have to worry about a Jewish person sucker punching one on the sidewalk or subway, or invading one's  home, or looting one's store, or ...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Payton Gendron, the 18 year old white supremacist who targeted Black people as he murdered 10 at a Buffalo supermarket last weekend, wrote a 180 page manifesto where laid out his bizarre philosophy.

The document is divided into three major sections. The first describes Gendron's racial theories, the second describes in detail his preparations for the massacre, and the third is his call to action for white people.

For the most part, his racial theories are copy/pastes from far Right websites. He does not have any real original thoughts. (One interesting deviation is that he describes himself a "ethnically White" but admits having partial Italian ancestry, and Italians were not historically considered to be white people for much of American history.)

His chapter on Jews in the first section likewise copies both text and graphics from far Right websites. However, there is a bit of cross-pollination between the far-Left and the far-Right in how they regard Jews. One can see that his sources both take materials from the far-Left antisemites and that Leftist antisemites take materials from the same far-Right materials that he quotes. 

His document includes talking points taken directly from the "anti-Zionist" Left as well as from the Arabs that he hates as well:





He also takes talking points from the Nation of Islam:




Some of his neo-Nazi antisemitism is adopted by heroes of the Left, like Alice Walker and Roger Waters, who have said things about Jews and the Talmud that directly come from the same mistranslated Nazi sites that Gendron quotes. In the case of Walker, both say falsely say that Judaism allows rape of three year old girls and that gentiles must be killed; in the case of Roger Waters, that religious Jews believe that non-Jews exist to be their slaves and are not considered human. 

Like the antisemitic Left, Gendron argues that he doesn't hate all Jews: "When referring to 'the Jews' I don’t mean all ethnic or religious Jews. Some can be actually decent, and make significant progress to humanity. However many of them are not." Is there any difference between what he says and the antisemitic Left saying that their obsessive hate of Israel has nothing to do with hating Jews, since they think there are "good Jews" as well?

Finally, Gendron reproduces the graphics that far-Right sites use to "prove" Jewish influence in the media, government, porn and pharmaceutical industries:
------------

The far-Left and the far-Right might say they hate Jews for different reasons, but neither of them have a problem with using the arguments and methods of the other side. Because, in the end, the real goal is to get the majority to hate Jews - that is the only consistent philosophy that both sides have, prompting both sides to paper over the obvious and massive self-contradictions in their pretense of having  a cohesive philosophy to justify their hate.


(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the UNHRC’s own charter, when creating a commission of inquiry, “members should, in all cases, have a proven record of independence and impartiality...” The point of a leader of a commission of inquiry is to be impartial. That is not a word that can be used to describe Pillay nor the UNHRC when it comes to Israel.


On several occasions, Pillay has been shown to be a vocal supporter of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, openly accused Israel of apartheid, signed The Global South Statement that calls on the UNGA to sanction Israel. Pillay has also accused Israel of war crimes and crimes against humanity for its defensive actions in 2014, once again against Hamas’s unprovoked terror.


Pillay’s prejudice dates back to the antisemitic Durban Conference, as well as the Durban Review Conference in 2009, both of which she fiercely supported. That very same conference in 2009, made a mockery of Human Rights and International Law by not only allowing then Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Holocaust denier to attend but also providing him a platform.

(full article online)









						Israel is guilty until proven innocent in the UN - opinion
					

Israel has been in the sights of the UN for so long that targeting the country has become an institutionalized feature of the world body.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Following an academic year that saw a surge of antisemitic incidents on campus, the University of Indiana-Bloomington has opened a new Jewish center to foster cultural exchange and knowledge of the history of antisemitism.

The Jewish Culture Center will offer programs for Jewish students and faculty, along with others on campus hoping to learn more about Judaism. Its opening comes after several high-profile incidents led to the creation of an Antisemitism Prevention Task Force on campus, as well as the Mezuzah Project, an effort to distribute hundreds of Jewish prayer scrolls across the campus.


(full article online)









						Indiana University Opens New Jewish Cultural Center After String of Antisemitic Incidents
					

Sample Gates at Indiana University Bloomington. Photo: IT Communications Office / Wikimedia Commons. Following an academic year that saw a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The House of Representatives overwhelmingly passed a bipartisan resolution to condemn antisemitism on Wednesday. In a vote of 420-1, the House passed H. Res. 1125, which denounces the rising hostility towards Jews in recent years and a surge in physical violent incidents.
-----
The effort was led by Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-Fla.) along with Reps. Brad Schneider (D-Ill.), Mario Diaz-Balart (R-Fla.) and Lee Zeldin (R-NY).

In a news release, the resolution's supporters said that the nationwide rise in antisemitic incidents is a result of increased antisemitic "propaganda" on social media and the spread of misinformation and lies, including accusations that Jews are responsible for the COVID-19 pandemic; that Jews control the media, government policies and the financial system; and that Jews have dual loyalties and other negative stereotypes.

The resolution did not mention anti-Israel bias or the targeting of Jews for their pro-Israel beliefs and advocacy.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/05/22/with-just-one-no-vote-house-passes-resolution-condemning-antisemitism/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Church of England cleric is facing expulsion after an internal tribunal heard of his involvement in pushing Holocaust denial, conspiracy theories related to the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist atrocities and similar content rooted in antisemitic prejudice.

The Rev. Stephen Sizer, who was ordained in 1984, is the subject of a clergy disciplinary hearing examining 11 separate cases of antisemitic agitation between 2005 and 2018. The case, which is being heard in the courtroom of St Andrew’s Church in central London, is the first of its kind to be held in public.



(full article online)









						Disciplinary Tribunal for Church of England Vicar Accused of Antisemitism Opens in London
					

Church of England vicar Rev. Stephen Sizer is seen on the Iranian regime’s official Press TV channel. Photo: Screenshot A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Resistance by any means necessary.”

This statement, a thinly veiled expression of support for violence, has become something of a slogan for Within Our Lifetime (WOL) and the terror-linked Samidoun, two radical groups that have organized numerous protests over the last few years in New York City. On May 15, they held a march in Brooklyn commemorating “Nakba Day,” in which anti-Israel activists mourn the establishment of the State of Israel. As with prior WOL and Samidoun demonstrations, this protest was a tour de force of Israel demonization and intimidation toward Jewish New Yorkers.

-----
Yet despite Samidoun’s terror links and WOL’s violent rhetoric and actions, neither has faced any repercussions in the U.S. for their activities.

It is troubling that these groups run rampant on the streets of New York, intimidating Jews. They must face far greater scrutiny from law enforcement, local politicians and the public, especially in light of an unprecedented wave of anti-Semitism in New York, which they undoubtedly help foment.

(full article online)









						The groups intimidating New York Jews
					

“Resistance by any means necessary.”




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

He's referring to the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) that was held in Hungary over the weekend. 

The conference was not antisemitic. There is plenty to criticize about holding an American conservative conference in Hungary, and about the choice of speakers, but that doesn't mean that the conference itself or the attendees are antisemitic, and it is libelous to say so.

But that's not the truly offensive part of Schatz's tweet. 

Schatz is demanding an ideological purity test for all Jews - we must condemn what he doesn't like, and if not, we must explain why. He is implicitly saying that Jews who do not  condemn the conference of being disloyal; *only *Jews must condemn the conference, only Jews must prove themselves to be against what he considers to be antisemitism, not everyone else. 

Beyond that, the idea that if you don't condemn something you condone it or support it is thoroughly offensive. By his standards, he must condone child pornography, wife beating and homophobia, because he has never condemned them, at least not on Twitter. He must explain why!

There is also a huge amount of hypocrisy here. Schatz pretends that he is showing his strong opposition to antisemitism, and he claims he has "condemned all antisemitism." But he hasn't. He considers left-wing antisemitism to be mere criticism of Israel, and he falsely accuses those who insist on everyone condemning it to be trying to silence legitimate criticism of Israel:





He is accusing some members of Congress of trying to use antisemitism as a cudgel to accomplish political goals - which is *exactly *what he is doing in his own tweet!

The idea that Zionists claim that all criticism of Israel is antisemitic is itself a slander. No one does.  Criticism of Israel's policy on Ukrainian immigrants or funding Arab communities or allowing Palestinians in Area C to build is perfectly legitimate. No one is "killing debate."

When Americans publicly support Islamic Jihad and Hamas on the streets of New York, that is not "criticism of Israel"  - it is a call to genocide and to ethnically cleanse Jews from the Middle East. Schatz has never condemned that. And that is exactly what Schatz's tweet is defending, consciously or not. 

So not only is Schatz imposing a loyalty test to American Jews, he is defending those who want to destroy Israel as not being antisemitic. 


(full article online)









						Hawaii senator @BrianSchatz calls for an ideological purity test for American Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Strikingly, anti-Semitic hate crimes in New York City were up by nearly 100% in March compared with March 2021, per NYPD data. That followed an even more disturbing 400% hike in February and a 300% hike in January.

The upsurge in anti-Semitic attacks in the city is driving a statewide crisis: Anti-Jewish violence here is at an all-time high, the Anti-Defamation League’s annual report released last month found — with the state leading the nation in such incidents.

Anti-Semitic incidents in the state rose 24% last year, with 416 recorded cases, including 51 assaults — the most physical attacks the ADL has recorded since it began collecting data more than 40 years ago. Attacks on Jewish institutions like synagogues and schools were up 41%.

[IMG alt="The New York City Police Department is asking for the public's assistance in identifying the individual depicted in the attached surveillance video and photos who is wanted for questioning in regard to multiple acts of criminal mischief that occurred within the confines of the 50th Precinct within the last week. The NYPD's Hate Crime Task Force is investigating the incidents. The details are as follows:
"]https://nypost.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2022/05/synagogue.jpg?w=1024[/IMG]Serial vandals are throwing rocks and breaking windows at synagogues.DCPI
“We had Jews beaten and brutalized in broad daylight in Midtown Manhattan, in Brooklyn, in the Diamond District. What was remarkable about it was people acted with impunity,” said Jonathan Greenblatt, ADL chief executive. “These were Jewish people wearing a kipa or who were visibly Orthodox being assaulted for being Jews, and that is brand-new.”

The report specifically notes several incidents that occurred during or shortly after the May 2021 Israel-Hamas conflict, which led to a series of attacks on Jewish people and institutions across the United States, including in major cities like Los Angeles and New York City.

There is a documented and inextricable link between the prevalence of anti-Israel attitudes in the public sphere — most of which are not grounded in fact — and the victimization of Jewish individuals and institutions.

(full article online)










						Beware: A new wave of anti-Semitism is sweeping New York City
					

The Big Apple is experiencing a new wave of anti-Semitism that is sweeping the city as never before — with Jews being targeted in universities and neighborhoods.




					nypost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Staten Island sex offender who threatened to kill Democrats, protesters and a Jewish senator from “Jew York” after the 2020 election, was sentenced to three years behind bars on a gun charge conviction Wednesday.

Brian Maiorana made death threats on social media in the months leading up to and continuing after the Nov. 3, 2020 presidential election – including saying, “We blow up the FBI building for real,” prosecutors have alleged.

Brooklyn federal Judge Frederic Block handed down the sentence after Maiorana pleaded guilty in April 2021 to one count in the case, being a felon in possession of a weapon.

(full article online)









						NYC man who wanted to kill Democrats in ‘Jew York’ sentenced to 3 years
					

Brian Maiorana made death threats on social media in the months leading up to and continuing after the Nov. 3, 2020 presidential election – including saying, “We blow up the FBI building for …




					nypost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Raths's comments echo those of Omar, who in 2019 said U.S. support for Israel is "all about the Benjamins baby," a reference to $100 bills bearing Benjamin Franklin's face. The far-left congresswoman's remark prompted swift condemnation from many of her Democratic colleagues—former New York representative Max Rose, for example, said Omar invoked "hurtful stereotypes and caricatures of Jewish people to dismiss those who support Israel." Republican Jewish Coalition national political director Sam Markstein similarly rebuked Raths, calling his remarks "blatantly anti-Semitic."

"Both Mr. Raths and Ilhan Omar now share the distinct dishonor of suggesting that Jewish Americans buy political influence—a well-known, age-old anti-Semitic stereotype," Markstein told the _Washington Free Beacon_. "It is disgusting, appalling, and has absolutely no place in the GOP."

Raths did not respond to a request for comment. His decision to appear at the candidate forum is a curious one for a Republican congressional hopeful. The Orange County Islamic Foundation's leader, Sheikh Tarik Ata, has called Israel a "Nazi-like, apartheid, racist, aggressive, tyrannical, vicious, child-killing Zionist entity." Raths's campaign site says the California Republican will "support Israel."

(full article online)









						California Republican Goes Full Ilhan Omar in Anti-Semitic Rant
					

California's upcoming primary elections could deliver Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) an unlikely foreign policy ally—Republican Greg Raths, who last week said the "Jewish community" uses money to "control" U.S. politicians.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

NUS President Attends Buckingham Palace Garden Party Despite Antisemitism Allegations
					

Not for the first time in recent months, it looks like the Royal Households' political receptors aren't properly tuned. This weekend hundreds descended on




					order-order.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Libels is what they have  had for the past---ALMOST 
2000 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> Libels is what they have  had for the past---ALMOST
> 2000 years


Who are you responding to?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Congresswoman Tlaib attends Nakba rally featuring incitement to violence against Israeli Jews | World Israel News
					

he Michigan Democrat did not protest speaker's incitement.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Linda Sarsour, still klinging to any Democrat or Republican who will believe anti Israel misinformation]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first step taken by the liberated ethnic folks to harm our plaintiffs and all Jews, is to disaggregate Israel from the Jews, insisting that they are unrelated, that Judaism is distinct from Zionism.  Once you’re convinced that the Jews have no roots in the land of Israel, you need another reason to explain what they are doing there now.  The Consortium solves this problem by drawing on its deep well of hostility to Western civilization, explaining that the Jews’ presence in Israel is an exercise in Western imperialism, and so an exercise of power by white people over people of color.  The measures Israel takes to defend its citizens (all of its citizens, one might point out, if one actually wanted to understand reality, including the 20% who are Arabs) from the efforts to eliminate them are thus transformed into “genocide,” “apartheid” and “ethnic cleansing.”  If this is where you start, it’s no surprise that the end result was a public LA Teachers’ Union seminar on how to teach Ethnic Studies at which Palestinian advocate Celine Qussiny taught the teachers that “we have to always be confronting Zionism.”  Qussiny went on to explain that when she’s talking about Zionism, she’s “talking about a political, settler-colonial ideology that justifies ethnic cleansing of the Palestinians from their central homeland,” and described Israel as a “fascist dictatorship.”

All of these ideas are incorporated into the Liberated Ethnic Studies Model Curriculum.  This is what that Consortium wants your kids, and all kids, taught about Israel, starting in pre-kindergarten.  When those kids grow up and are shown pictures of children someone claims were killed by the Israeli army, what reaction do we think those children will have?  How much evidence will they need to collectively convict the Jewish State and Jews?

(full article online)









						California’s Ethnic Studies Curriculum is Hiding Its Anti-Jewish and Anti-Israel Teachings
					

Our lawsuit seeks to expose the use in Los Angeles public schools of the same hateful teaching materials previously rejected by Governor Newsom.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Australasian Union of Jewish Students (AUJS) said on Thursday that UMSU decided to rescind it “after countless meetings between AUJS and UMSU and after the legal action taken by Melbourne University student Justin Riazaty against UMSU for racial discrimination”.

“AUJS and Melbourne University Jewish Students Society (MUJSS) welcomes today’s decision by the UMSU University of Melbourne Student Union to rescind the resolution,” AUJS said in a statement.

“The original UMSU motion was put forward over the objections of Jewish students. UMSU attempted to define Judaism, Zionism and antisemitism in a way that solely reflects the views of a fringe group of Israel-haters but bears no relationship to the lived experience of the Jewish people.”

AUJS said the recent move by the ANU Students Association to support the now-rescinded UMSU resolution made it evident that it “blindly followed virtue-signalling rather than consultation”.

“AUJS calls on UMSU and other student unions to ensure that unions represent the viewpoints of all students. Universities and their student representative bodies should be places for well-informed, nuanced and open dialogue rather than hectoring polemics,” AUJS continued.

“We simply ask that student unions consult AUJS and relevant Jewish bodies on campus before putting forward motions impacting Jewish students on campus.”

(full article online)









						“Blatantly antisemitic” motion rescinded
					

Decision made after "countless meetings" with AUJS and after non-Jewish student takes legal action against UMSU for racial discrimination, AUJS says




					www.australianjewishnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

GOP House Candidate Walks Back Antisemitic Diatribe
					

People try to see the Capitol as streets are blocked for security reasons ahead of U.S. President-elect Joe Biden’s inauguration, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

GOP House Candidate Walks Back Antisemitic Diatribe
					

People try to see the Capitol as streets are blocked for security reasons ahead of U.S. President-elect Joe Biden’s inauguration, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

DAIA insisted that Bodart’s posts on Twitter had violated both Argentina’s own Anti-Discrimination Law and the widely-accepted International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism, which includes certain expressions of anti-Zionism among its examples.

At issue are two tweets posted by Bodart. On May 11, he posted the meme “Zionists = Nazis,” while on May 15, he denounced what he called “the racist and genocidal state of Israel.” According to the DAIA statement, Bodart’s Twitter posts represented an “attack on peaceful democratic coexistence” that was based on “culturally-rooted prejudices which society should not normalize.”










						Argentine Jews Launch Legal Action Against Far-Left Politician Agitating for Israel to Be ‘Destroyed’
					

Argentine far-left politician Alejandro Bodart’s tweet equating Zionists with Nazis. Image: Screenshot An Argentine politician is facing legal action launched …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A partial view of the pro-BDS cartoon reported on by the South Africa Jewish Report. Photo: Screenshot.

The Press Council of South Africa (PCSA) said on Friday it expelled a South African Jewish outlet after it refused to apologize for describing a pro-BDS caricature as antisemitic, drawing a swift response from the publication.

Judge Phillip Levinsohn, the PCSA chair of appeals, said the press group kicked out the South African Jewish Report (SAJR) after the outlet did not heed its rulings on a complaint over a November 2020 article covering the controversial cartoon.


(full article online)










						South African Jewish Outlet ‘Expelled’ From Press Group After Reporting on ‘Antisemitic’ Cartoon
					

A partial view of the pro-BDS cartoon reported on by the South Africa Jewish Report. Photo: Screenshot. The Press Council …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

French Court Sentences Imam for Antisemitic Sermon Following Appeal
					

Toulouse Grand Mosque Imam Mohamed Tataiat. Photo: Screenshot. The imam of a mosque in the French city of Toulouse has …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

MUNICH – Austria needs to emulate how Germany has learned from its history during the Holocaust and how it combats antisemitism, according to Wolfgang Sobotka, president of the National Council of Austria, the lower house of parliament.


“We have a lot to learn from the Germans when it comes to owning our history and taking action,” he said Monday in an interview on the sidelines of the Conference of European Rabbis convention in Munich.


“We always perceived ourselves as the victims of the Nazi regime until the election in 1986, when Kurt Waldheim was elected” president of Austria. “There was an act of changing of minds with the Austrian population: that we are not only the victims but actually also perpetrators.”

(full article online)









						Austrian Parliament President: We have to own our antisemitic past
					

Sobotka was a keynote speaker at the Conference of European Rabbis (CER) convention in Munich.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A conspiracy-debunking Rothschild is writing the book about Jewish space lasers
					

Professional mythbuster Mike Rothschild isn't related to the well-known banking family, but he's out to expose the antisemitic theories that, left unchecked, can lead to violence




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Melbourne school principal has been accused of giving speeches endorsing Nazis, calling Jewish people subhuman and failing to protect his students from racial discrimination.

Five former Brighton Secondary College students are suing the school, alleging they were subjected to years of antisemitic bullying, discrimination and negligence.

Defence barrister Chris Young has said the school, the state of Victoria and the other respondents denied all of the allegations.

The students, who include Joel Kaplan and Liam Arnold-Levy, along with three minors, allege they experienced physical and verbal bullying by students and teachers between 2013 and 2020.

The principal, Richard Minack, and two teachers Paul Varney and Demi Flessa are also named in the suit.


The school was “littered” with swastika graffiti, drawn on students hands and desks, the students’ barrister Adam Butt told the federal court on Wednesday. Students were subjected to Nazi salutes, he said.

(full article online)









						‘A normalised culture of antisemitism’: students sue Melbourne school, alleging Jews were bullied
					

Five former Brighton Secondary College students allege principal endorsed Nazis and called Jewish people ‘subhuman’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Tuesday, in Egypt, The Karama Party organized a symposium on the topic "The Roots of Violence Among the Jews," about a book with that name, with the author Dr. Saher Rafea.

It turns out the book was written in 2008. Here's its blurb:



> The importance of the Torah, the Talmud, and the sayings of the rabbis in shaping the Jews' mindsets and cultural identities lies in the absence of geography for the Jewish community on which history is built and fabricated. Thus, what is left under their hands to fabricate and make their own history they can, through its events and tales, to shape the Jewish mind, are the written religious texts and its rabbinical explanations. Therefore reading the book directly and also reading between the lines should drive us to change our policies against the other / Jews so that we can achieve what we set for under the light of an explicit religious text which calls for the necessity of killing and extermination of the other - meaning Arabs,  Muslims and Christians, all foreigners in their homes and their livestock: Total elimination of the other, physically and spiritually.


Yes, Jews are violent because that is what they are taught in the Torah and Talmud.

In case you cannot quite grasp the antisemitism, here is the cover:














						"The Roots of Violence Among the Jews from the Torah and the Talmud"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An image of Israel Defense Forces soldiers drinking blood was shared on Instagram by anti-Zionist NGO Jewish Voice for Peace last Thursday, leading to accusations by Jewish social media users that the NGO engaged in the classic antisemitic narrative of the "blood libel."


Israeli soldiers drinking blood​The picture, entitled "Independence Day," depicts celebration of Israel's independence day by Israeli soldiers, who raise their blood-filled glasses in toast. The appendage of a construction vehicle holds up a string of blue and white decorations, which is being cut by a Palestinian boy with scissors. The ground is soaked in blood and strewn with the bodies of Palestinians and uprooted trees.










						IDF soldiers drink blood in 'blood libel' post by anti-Zionist NGO
					

The picture, entitled "Independence Day," depicts celebration of Israel's independence day by Israeli soldiers, who raise their blood-filled glasses in toast.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, this is a literal blood libel, accusing Jews of drinking Palestinian blood.

It doesn't get more antisemitic than this.

Actually, maybe it does.  At least one of the corpses wears a striped uniform that evokes Holocaust victims.  

The Jews in the cartoon aren't just killing Palestinians for no reason - they are celebrating murdering people to steal their land. 

Many of the comments to the ADL tweet double down on the antisemitism, or say that the ADL is distracting from supposed Israeli crimes. One even claims the blood libel was true.  

When "anti-Zionists" excuse antisemitism, it tells you all you need to know about "anti-Zionists."










						"Jewish Voice for Peace" espouses the blood libel - literally
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_two Palestinians go dogging_ at the Royal Court is set in the year 2043 in the fictional Judea/Samaria Arab village of Beit-al-Qadir.  Thanks to a transparently ludicrous fiction ………..







…… presumably so the author can include cheap shots, Benjamin Netanyahu is still the Prime Minister of Israel.

Sara Yadin a female IDF soldier is killed and a young Arab woman Salwa is killed in reprisal. The Fifth Intifada breaks out. For more detail see here and here.

After the antisemitic play ‘Seven Jewish Children’ and the ‘Hershel Fink’ antisemitic debacle in 2021 you’d think the Royal Court management would be more careful about showing an Israel Hatefest.

No chance.


(full article online)









						Guardian fawns over anti-Israel propaganda at the Royal Court
					

Written by Jonathan Hoffman    two Palestinians go dogging at the Royal Court is set in the year 2043 in the fictional Judea/Samaria Arab village of Beit-a




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranian news organization _IranWire_ published an eye-popping deep dive analysis into more than 1,000 articles on an antisemitic website with the misleading name “Jewish Studies Center” that is backed by the Islamic Republic of Iran.


Australian Islamic studies academic Kylie Moore-Gilbert, who was held hostage by Iran’s regime from 2018-2020, tweeted on Thursday about the _IranWire_ exposé: “An important and frightening window into the horrific antisemitism promoted by the regime in Iran.

(full article online)









						Iran's 'Jewish Studies Center' published 1,000 antisemitic articles
					

An antisemitic Iranian regime-backed website published more than 1,000 antisemitic articles, reports, comment pieces, books and videos since 2016.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Days after a council member pulled her discretionary funding for the City University of New York’s law school in response to its faculty endorsing a boycott of Israel, the NY City council announced a committee hearing next week to examine a pattern of anti-Semitism on CUNY campuses.

The Council’s Higher Education Committee, led by the council’s Jewish Caucus chair Eric Dinowitz, will hold an oversight hearing called “Examining Anti-Semitism on College Campuses” on June 8.

“The embracement and normalization of BDS by both CUNY students and faculty have fostered an extremely hostile campus environment that has resulted in the more blatant forms of anti-Semitism that are becoming all too common in our city,” said Dinowitz.

(full article online)









						ENOUGH IS ENOUGH: NY City Council Seeks to Root Out ‘Blatant’ Antisemitism on University Campuses | United with Israel
					

The New York City Council had enough of the 'extremely hostile campus environment' that results in 'blatant forms of anti-Semitism.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Students at Stanford University in California are working to “turn the tables” and foster the narrative of “Palestinian apartheid,” Stanford MBA student Jonathan Rozenberg told i24NEWS.

“College campuses are not a very friendly place for people who are Israeli or Jewish,” Rozenberg said. 

“It’s not just during ‘Israeli Apartheid Week’ that college campuses are so hostile toward Israel. But it is sort of the climax. They throw around the word ‘apartheid’ to bully anyone who walks around with a kippa or who openly supports Israel. It’s pretty nasty.”

(full article online)









						US: Students start 'Palestinian Apartheid Week' against anti-Israel narrative - I24NEWS
					

'The idea is to turn the tables, put the spotlight where it really belongs, which is Palestinian apartheid' - Click the link for more details.




					www.i24news.tv


----------



## Sixties Fan

The campus wars against the Jews
					

With an entire globe from which to choose, they pinpoint the Jews — only the Jews. The one country in the world with a Jewish majority.Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Charity Commission has confirmed that it has opened an investigation into the National Union of Students’ (NUS) charitable arm, following a letter calling on the regulator to do so from Robert Halfon MP and Campaign Against Antisemitism.

In his letter, Mr Halfon, who is the Chair of the Education Select Committee, wrote to “voice my dismay at the actions and behaviour of the National Union of Students and its trustees, in regards to their treatment of Jewish students and the Jewish community’s concerns regarding antisemitism. Together with Campaign Against Antisemitism…I politely request that the Commission launch a Section 46 inquiry, pursuant to the 2011 Charities Act into the NUS and look forward to receiving your response.”

Mr Halfon enclosed a dossier of evidence by Campaign Against Antisemitism detailing how NUS has failed Jewish students. He wrote that he is “particularly concerned about the enclosed dossier of antisemitic events that have taken place within the NUS over the past several years — and which come following decades of concerning trends — which was prepared by CAA.”

Mr Halfon made particular reference in his letter to the recent scandal involving the rapper Kareem Dennis, known as Lowkey, who was due to headline NUS’s centenary conference last month. After initially dismissing the concerns of Jewish students, who pointed out the rapper’s inflammatory record, the union came under media scrutiny and eventually Mr Dennis withdrew from the event.

As the scandal erupted, Mr Halfon excoriated NUS for failing to send a representative to attend a hearing held by his committee.

This scandal was immediately followed by the election of Shaima Dallali as NUS’s new President, despite her history of antisemitic tweets and other inflammatory social media posts. Prior to the election, she apologised for one such tweet.

As the dossier produced by Campaign Against Antisemitism observes, “Despite [its] ostensible and much-vaunted commitment to anti-racism, NUS has a long record of controversy in relation to Jewish students and antisemitism, dating back decades.

The dossier notes that antisemitism on campus has surged to record levels, with CST recording a 191% increase in antisemitic incidents on campus in 2021, and that Campaign Against Antisemitism’s latest Antisemitism Barometer found that an overwhelming 92% of British Jews believe that antisemitism in universities is a problem.

(full article online)









						Charity Commission confirms investigation into NUS’ charitable arm following letter from Robert Halfon MP and CAA
					

The Charity Commission has confirmed that it has opened an investigation into the National Union of Students’ (NUS) charitable arm, following a letter calling on the regulator to do so from Robert Halfon MP and Campaign Against Antisemitism. In his letter, Mr Halfon, who is the Chair of the...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

We are pleased to report that with the help of the entire HonestReporting Canada community, the original account from Firas al-Najim, which had a following of over 8,000 people, and which hosted multiple antisemitic videos, no longer exists on TikTok.

Just days after International Holocaust Remembrance Day, HonestReporting Canada is alarmed to see that a Canadian anti-Israel detractor, Firas al-Najim, used his TikTok account comprised of 8,281 followers, to spew antisemitism and to intimate Jews.

In a video entitled: *#StopPalestinianHolocaust*, al-Najim says that: “On the Holocaust Remembrance Day, we want to talk about the *Palestinian Holocaust that is happening every minute and every hour inside the holy occupied land of Palestine that they call Israel.”*


He went on to say that : *“Jewish Rabbis… say that Zionists are using the Holocaust Remembrance Day to play a victim role so they can occupy Palestine and hurt the Palestinians…*“

The description of his video says that: *“Antisemitism is a fraudulent card being used & abused by Zionists to justify occupation.”*

Al-Najim spread this antisemitic conspiracy theory on TikTok asserting that antisemitism is a fraud that “Zionists” use to justify occupation and that “Zionists” use Holocaust Remembrance Day to “play a victim role” to occupy Palestine.

As it stands, comparing Israeli policies to the Nazis (claiming that Israel is carrying out a “Palestinian Holocaust” I.E. a genocide) meets the IHRA Definition of Antisemitism.

(full article online)









						Success! Canadian Anti-Israel Detractor's Original Account No Longer Exists On TikTok
					

SUCCESS!!! We are pleased to report that with the help of the entire HonestReporting Canada community, the original account from




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Quasar44

2/3 of anti Semitism is caused by the very own actions of Jews
 They can be grating , insufferable, rapacious and crude 

I said it


----------



## Quasar44

I am sure my last few fans here will block me 

Most Jews f suck !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UK Charity Commission ordered the dissolution of an Arab charity group for spending the bulk of its multi-million pound income on antisemitic and terror-inciting videos, the Jewish Chroniclereported last week.

The commission’s decision ended a two-year investigation of the Dubai-based Peace-TV one of the largest Muslim TV broadcasting networks in the world. The Charity Commission began probing Peace TV when Ofcom, Britain’s media regulator, fined Peace TV £300,000 for airing hate speech and incitement to murder in 2020.

The Peace TV and Peace TV Urdu channels offer programs in Arabic, Urdu, Albanian, Chinese, English and other languages.

(full article online)









						‘Dangerous and Anti-Social’: Antisemitic ‘Peace TV’ Shut Down in UK | United with Israel
					

More than 90 percent of budget spent on antisemitic and terror-inciting videos.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Chalk Over Hate’: Fighting hate speech, anti-Semitism with positive public art
					

Among the 34 organizations and 20 partners taking part in the event was one Christian group—Passages, which organizes trips to Israel for Christian American students.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Las Vegas Police are searching for a man who entered a synagogue on June 4, on Shabbat and during the Jewish holiday of Shavuot, and threatened congregants.

According to Las Vegas Metropolitan Police bulletin, “On June 4, 2022, at approximately 10:20 a.m., patrol officers responded to a synagogue located in the 9000 block of Hillpointe Road for a report of a suspicious person. Upon arriving, security advised officers that an unidentified male entered and caused a disturbance and made threatening comments.”










						Las Vegas Police seeking man who threatened synagogue congregants
					

Shavuot programs went on at Temple Sinai Las Vegas as scheduled but with additional security.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kennan Institute scholar Izabella Tabarovsky wrote in a 2019 essay for Fathom that the Soviet Union’s campaign against Zionism and Jews “succeeded at emptying Zionism of its meaning as a national liberation movement of the Jewish people and associating it instead with racism, fascism, Nazism, genocide, imperialism, colonialism, militarism and apartheid.” Not surprisingly, students on college and university campuses across the United States often hear similar if not identical rhetoric from anti-Zionist groups like Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), Solidary for Palestinian Human Rights (SPHR) and Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP).

The Soviets’ decades-long anti-Semitic and anti-Zionist campaign was multi-faceted and not limited to statements from the Soviet government itself. Anywhere that Communist cells were active, on any radio broadcast controlled by Moscow, in any printing house receiving instructions from the Kremlin, the demonization of Zionism featured prominently and was always related to specific current events in order to keep the embers of the world’s oldest hatred aglow.

This campaign also went beyond mere rhetoric. At times, it involved outright judicial murder. In 1951, for example, leading Czech communist Rudolf Slansky was imprisoned and, under extreme torture, falsely confessed to involvement in a Zionist conspiracy, for which he received the death penalty. In 1952, on the “Night of the Murdered Poets,” Stalin executed 13 pro-Soviet Jewish intellectuals for supposed loyalty to Israel and the “imperialist camp.” These are only two of many examples.

(full article online)









						The Soviet origins of left-wing anti-Zionism
					

Today’s haters of Israel are heirs to one of the longest and most effective anti-Semitic propaganda campaigns in modern history.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran's Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Hosseini Khamenei, left no doubt as to his Jew-hatred in a tweet this morning.




"Today, #Zionism is an obvious plague for the world of #Islam. The Zionists have always been a plague, even *before establishing the fraudulent Zionist regime*. *Even then*, *Zionist capitalists were a plague for the whole world*. Now they’re a plague especially for the world of Islam," he tweeted in a thread about his message to Iranians going on the Hajj trip to Mecca.

When Khamenei talks about "Zionist capitalists" who were a "plague for the whole world" *before *Israel was established, it is quite obvious he's referring to the classic conspiracy theory about Jews, not "Zionists." In fact, he is using the exact same timeline as the forgers of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.

He goes on to attempt to use his Jew-hatred as a means to disrupt the Abraham Accords as he continues to use the term "Zionist" as an obvious euphemism for "Jew:" "The plague of Zionism should be exposed, in any way you can. These Arab and non-Arab states that shook hands, kissed & held meetings with the Zionists won’t benefit from what they did at all, not at all. This will only be to their loss. "

In another allusion to the Protocols, Khamenei concludes by saying that the "Zionists" are secretly exploiting the Arabs much like the Jews are said to be secretly manipulating gentiles: "Muslim nations oppose the normalization of relations with the Zionists, clench their fists & shout slogans against states seeking normalization. *The Zionist regime exploits these states.* They don’t realize it, but we hope they realize it before it’s too late."

The Jew-hatred is as blatant as it can be. But Iran's Supreme Leader avoids using the word "Jew" so apologists for modern antisemitism can continue to pretend that Iran isn't systemically antisemitic.










						Iran's Supreme Leader tweets classic "Elders of Zion" style antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s Jewish community of nearly 100,000 has disproportionately felt the effects of conspiracies and fear mongering in recent years. In 2021 German Jews were the target of 3,028 antisemitic hate crimes involving verbal abuse and assault, including a twelve percent increase in the number of antisemitic crimes committed by right-wing extremists. Four murders were also classified as antisemitic when it emerged that the killer, a vaccine skeptic, was motivated by the conspiracy of “a new world order under Jewish control.” Nearly half of all incidents recorded, which rose 30% from the previous year, occurred during Israel’s 2021 operation in Gaza.

Antisemitism in Germany has evolved in recent decades, according to a 2020-2021 report on antisemitism by the Federal Office for the Protection of the Constitution.

“Just as Jewish life in Germany has changed over the past 30 years and has often become more diverse, so has the hatred of Jews that has been going on for centuries and in some cases for thousands of years,” the report said. “The demonstrations and riots that took place against the background of the escalation in the Middle East conflict in the spring of 2021 demonstrated how antisemitism is currently and directly manifesting itself in Germany.”

The agency, which began issuing a yearly assessment of antisemitism in 2020, identifies six ideological strains of antisemitism — religious antisemitism, social antisemitism, political antisemitism, racist antisemitism, secondary antisemitism, and anti-Zionist antisemitism — that “do not usually occur in isolation, but rather refer to one another and are intertwined.”

Antisemitism on the far right, the report said, has plagued German politics since the 19th century when nationalist and folk hatreds combined into Nazi racial supremacy.

It is now resurgent, especially on social media, where anonymity and “largely unfiltered means of communication create an attractive and comparatively safe space for any kind of extremist ideas.”

(full article online)









						Jews in Germany ‘Under Massive Threat’ Jewish Leader Warns
					

Berlin, Germany in 1937. Photo: Thomas Neumann/Pixabay. Jewish life in Germany is “under massive threat” amid a resurgence of white …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision (וורלד ויזון in Hebrew).  As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar alleges that the local non-profit did not implement humanitarian projects as it claimed to and conducted financial transactions for purposes other than its stated goals – including providing funds to Hamas.  Moreover, the Registrar charges that the non-profit’s executive and oversight frameworks were non-functional and ineffective.

These evidence-based findings are particularly significant in light of the ongoing trial against Mohammad El-Halabi, manager of World Vision’s Gaza operations, over his alleged diversion of $50 million in aid materials to Hamas. Responding to his arrest and trial, World Vision officials in Australia, who funded this operation, have repeatedly insisted that local finances were managed competently, and that the allegations could not possibly be true. Although they claimed that a full audit was conducted after Halabi’s arrest, in fact, no report has been made public.

In contrast, the Registrar’s conclusions, based on an independent audit conducted by the Schmidt, Ben-Tsvi, and Perlstein accounting firm, [on file with NGO Monitor] confirm concerns revealed by previous NGO Monitor analyses of World Vision financial reports.  (For more on the financial inconsistencies and irregularities discovered by NGO Monitor, see “World Vision’s Operations in Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza” and “World Vision Finances in Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza”.)

The following primer summarizes the Registrar’s assertions – as well as World Vision’s responses – on a series of issues


Terror funding
Financial and organizational mismanagement
Funds not utilized to achieve the non-profits goal
Unclear financial transactions
Salary payments
Cash withdrawals
Multiplicity of bank accounts

(full article online)









						In-depth Audit Says World Vision Totally Incompetent, Funded Hamas » ngomonitor
					

On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision. As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hatem Bazian and Rabab Abdulhadi are just two protruding examples of faculty members in universities across the country enabling hostile environments toward Jewish and Zionist students. Not only are they spreading hate through their platforms, but they also support student groups that target Jewish students and organizations on campus.


Now, don’t get me wrong – while it is true that antisemitism and anti-Zionism are real problems on US college campuses, there is also plenty of support for Jewish and Zionist students, both from on and off-campus organizations that offer exceptional social, educational and professional opportunities. At UC Berkeley, for instance, there is a thriving Jewish community with dozens of Jewish student organizations, Hillel, Chabad, a Center for Jewish studies, an academic institute, and more.


Although these organizations are many times targeted by anti-Israel groups on campuses all across the country, they serve as a great resource for Jewish students to feel safe on campus and to help them combat antisemitism.


While we should praise and acknowledge what we have on our campuses, we must also fight for what we want to change. As Zionist students, it is our duty to stand firm against faculty spreading hate against us. By providing platforms to professors such as Hatem Bazian and Rabab Abdulhadi, university administrations are enabling bigotry and antisemitism to take root on their campuses.

(full article online)









						Hostile environments toward Jewish students
					

Anti-Zionist faculty in US colleges are responsible for creating such environments.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

United States Senator Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) is leading bipartisan colleagues to urge the Senate to increase funding to combat antisemitism and strengthen the US-Israel relationship, her office announced on Wednesday. 


Earlier this month, Gillibrand requested Senate appropriators provide $500 million to fully fund US-Israel missile defense cooperation. She also joined senators Ben Cardin (D-MD) and Kevin Cramer (R-ND) in requesting that Senate appropriators support the US Holocaust Memorial Museum’s Holocaust Education programming as authorized under her bipartisan legislation, the Never Again Education Act, which was signed into law in 2020.

(full article online)









						Sen Gillibrand requests funding to combat antisemitism
					

US Senator Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) requested $2 million for the US-Israel Homeland Security Program and $6 million for the US-Israel cybersecurity cooperation grant program.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

David Miller, the disgraced academic whose attacks on Jewish students got him fired from the University of Bristol last year, wrote a follow-up to his antisemitic thread last month that doubles down on his hate of Jews.

Even though he was heavily criticized for saying in that thread that Chabad Lubavitch was an extremist group that had "occupied" and built "settlements" in Palestine as early as 1777, he responded that Chabad is behind virtually all "price tag" attacks and has advocated murdering non-Jews - both of which are absurd lies.  Miller's out of context and cherry picked examples (like "The King's Torah" controversy) are of people whose links to Chabad are either nonexistent or tenuous.

One of his tweets defending calling Chabad a violent, extremist and racist group  includes a link to a video of the late Lubavitcher Rebbe launching a youth group, "Tzivos Hashem." Miller describes this video as "*blood-curdling*" and proof that the group is "dedicated to waging war against non-Judaism."
---------
The video explains exactly what Tzivos Hashem is and why it has that name - in its own words to children, "You see, this Army is very special! You children are its soldiers and officers, and the Commander-in-Chief is G-d Himself. That’s why it’s called the Army of Hashem. By learning the Torah and keeping its Mitzvos, you are fighting the battle against the Yetzer Horah (the Evil Inclination) to bring peace and light into the world."

When the Rebbe says that the "army" would wage war against "non-Judaism [_'nit Yiddishkeit'_] and the Evil Inclination," Miller absurdly interprets "non-Judaism" as meaning a war against all Gentiles. (He doesn't quote the "evil inclination" part.) The purpose of the group is to instill pride in Judaism and to strengthen Jewish children's education and observance, and the Rebbe's phrase was obviously meant that it will help children withstand secular influences as they grow up - not to fight non-Jews!

Only a true, dyed in the wool antisemite can watch that video, take that phrase out of context, and then claim that this youth group is "dedicated to waging war against non-Judaism." 

I can't wait to hear how Miller interprets Chabad's "Mitzvah Tanks."

(full article online)









						Academic David Miller thinks that a Chabad youth group is a literal army of Jews against Gentiles
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAFI accused the Assembly attempted to “break the common bonds of humanity, intellectual integrity, and unfettered discussion that are essential for a flourishing civil society and university.”

The group continued, “You will not find any Delegate Assembly resolution touching upon the Russian and Iranian assault on Syria, the mass imprisonment of Uyghurs in Xinjiang, the suppression of civil liberties in Hong Kong, and on and on.”

The “Resolution in Support of the Palestinian People” compounded the sense of antisemitism felt by Jews at the City University of New York, several faculty told The Algemeiner after it passed last June. It also touched off two other high profile CUNY endorsements of BDS, with the CUNY Law Student Government Association (CUNY LSGA) and CUNY Law school faculty voting to embrace the Palestinian-led campaign to boycott the world’s only Jewish state later in the year.

(full article online)









						Faculty at City University of New York Issue Fresh Warning Against ‘New Antisemitism’ on Campus
					

(Illustrative) Hundreds of people participated in a rally and march in support of the Palestinians on 42nd street in Manhattan …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Until now, that is. On Tuesday evening, Shrine held an event titled “The Jewish-Catholic Relationship: Past, Present, and Future,” a series of historical lectures co-sponsored by the Archdiocese of Detroit and the local Jewish Community Relations Council, known as the JCRC/AJC. Jews and Catholics alike filed into the pews to hear two academics, one Jewish and one Catholic, discuss the history of relations between the two faiths, most of it revolving around Catholic antisemitism.

The choice of venue was deliberate.

------------
“Father Coughlin was a force to be reckoned with in the 1930s. Getting that place built was a feat,” David Conrad, coordinator of interfaith relations at the archdiocese, told JTA. But, he said, “when you have to get our government and the Pope in Rome involved to shut down his views and his antisemitism, that’s a stain on our history. That’s an unavoidable fact. And it has to be recognized.”

The pairing of organizations at the head of Tuesday’s event made for an interesting historical wrinkle: The Detroit JCRC/AJC was originally founded in 1937 as the Jewish Community Council of Metropolitan Detroit, and one of its first orders of business was to publicly oppose Coughlin’s broadcasts as antisemitic. Meanwhile, the Archdiocese of Detroit supported and protected Coughlin for the first decade of his broadcasting career, until 1937, when the death of the area’s bishop combined with Coughlin’s escalating bad press led the Vatican to appoint a new bishop, Ed Mooney, who worked more aggressively to control the Radio Priest’s rhetoric.

(full article online)









						Antisemite Father Coughlin’s former church reaches out to Jews in show of good faith
					

Once a base of hatred, the National Shrine of the Little Flower in metro Detroit co-hosts interfaith event aimed at maintaining and continuing to improve Jewish-Catholic relations




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The date of the event was the one-year anniversary of the attempted arson at the synagogue, which authorities say was perpetrated by a 45-year-old dual citizen of Turkey and Germany. He poured gasoline on the façade and set it ablaze. Rapid intervention by neighbors and firefighters prevented the flames from spreading into the building.

The suspect fled Germany and is hiding in Turkey, which is refusing to extradite him.

(full article online)









						‘Stop white genocide’: Neo-Nazi rally outside German synagogue on attack anniversary
					

Rabbi says group may have been celebrating attempt by Turkish-German dual national to set house of worship on fire; local residents told far-right group to leave




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Trócaire also advocates for the ill-conceived and illegal “Occupied Territories” bill that seeks to criminalize Irish citizens doing business with Israelis beyond the Green Line with fines of up to €250,000 and/or a 5-year prison term. The language of the bill leaves no doubt about its broader agenda, which is to wage political warfare through economic sanctions against Israel.


The Ireland Israel Alliance has called out Trócaire’s political campaigning on a number of occasions, including publishing a report in December 2019 detailing where funding from Ireland’s official international development aid program ‘Irish Aid’ goes with respect to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and where it subsequently ends up. Amongst other issues, our report revealed that out of €292,000 given by Trócaire to anti-Israel groups during 2016-2018, an unknown amount was given to a group called Medical Aid for Palestinians (MAP), founded by Dr. Swee Ang, who promoted an antisemitic video by the extreme-right American activist David Duke. 


For too long, Trócaire was allowed to act with impunity regarding its anti-Israel political advocacy. That is until someone within the organization thought it would be a good idea to post Palestinian flags to Irish households as part of its Christmas 2021 campaign. It turned out to be a step too far.


On Sunday, June 5th, the Irish edition of the Sunday Times revealed that Trócaire had finally fallen foul of the Irish charities regulator.  The article stated that Trócaire had received a ‘reminder’ about its political activity. The letter from the regulator was prompted by two formal complaints about Trócaire’s recent campaigns, relating to the treatment of Palestinians in Gaza. 


One of the complainants said he had received an unsolicited mailshot from Trócaire containing a Palestinian flag, along with a request to “display the flag overleaf inside your home to show solidarity with the children, women and men of Gaza and Palestine.” The complainant went on to say that “it is particularly reprehensible this is done at Christmas, the season of goodwill, when the same flag is flown over Gaza by Hamas, a violent Islamist, misogynistic, anti-Jewish cult pledged to wipe the world’s only Jewish state off the map.”

(full article online)










						Irish charity gets reminder from charities over its anti-Israel activity
					

In recent years, Irish people have been referring to Trócaire charity as a political organization, funding highly politicized and problematic NGOs active in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						'Shoot a Jew in the head' graffitied near Toronto university
					

The graffiti depicts a dead Jew with a kippa and sidelocks in a gun scope's crosshairs. Next to the cartoon, the text "shoot a Jew in the head" is scrawled on the wall.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ofcom considered that the reports potentially breached Rule 5.1 and 2.3 of the Broadcasting Code, the first covering “due accuracy” and the second referring to “generally accepted standards”, including discriminatory or offensive language. Ofcom’s investigation was prompted by two complaints that the references to a “Jewish embassy” could contribute to antisemitic hate speech and attacks in the UK, which were skyrocketing at the time.

(full article online)











						Ofcom decides against LBC after reporter repeatedly describes Israel’s Embassy in the UK as the “Jewish embassy”
					

Ofcom has decided against the broadcaster LBC after one of its reporters repeatedly described Israel’s Embassy to the UK as the “Jewish embassy”. In a report on the radio channel on 15th May 2021, during the antisemitic genocidal terrorist organisation Hamas’s war with Israel, LBC covered one of...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al-Binaa is a Lebanese newspaper controlled by the Syrian Social Nationalist Party. They just published an op-ed by Yousef al-Mismar saying that it is a duty to annihilate Israel:




> There is no way to deal with an existential, life and fateful enemy of this kind except by eliminating it no matter how high the price. There is a sacred duty is to attack and eliminate it even if the whole world stands against us and on its side, because when the world supports the side of the aggression, it becomes a world of void, and the best solution is annihilation. ... The germ of normalization lies between right and wrong, between justice and injustice, and between crime and innocence. The right that reconciles with the wrong is no longer a right, nor the justice that accepts injustice remains justice, nor the innocence that fraternizes the crime continues to be innocence.
> 
> The call to international federations, cultural and legal bodies, and Arab and international cultural ministries has proven that it is not effective. If it was useful, it would put an end to the evils and grievances of this aggressive, cancerous, dangerous entity that killed, kills, and continues to kill the children, women and men of Palestine in cold blood, and makes it homeless and will continue to displace millions of our nation’s sons and prevent them from returning to their homeland, homes and livelihoods.


You don't see this sort of thing as often as in the past, but calls to destroy Israel are common enough in the Arab world. But then the writer shows exactly who he wants to destroy:



> The process of Jewish robbery and theft of the heritage of others is not new. Rather, it is old in history, and it has occurred and is still happening constantly in all countries and all the peoples in which they live and with them. In an old article by the Syrian social scientist and philosopher, founder of the Syrian Social Nationalist Party, Antoun Saadeh, published in the magazine “Al Majalla” in São Paulo in Brazil on February 1, 1925, he stated: “We know, as the whole world knows, how the Jews live as independent groups among peoples.” [Jews] take their money without providing any benefit to [their host countries.]. In many countries, Jewish geniuses rose, but the rise of Jewish geniuses does not mean that they wanted to give to the peoples* from whose hearts they suck blood.* ...And when we wanted to analyze, we asked a simple question, which is: 'Did the Jewish geniuses change the character of the Jews?'
> 
> “There has never been a genius Jew who was able to instill in the hearts of the Jews the trait of rapprochement with the peoples among whom they live, and solidarity with them in their social and urban works. The Jews, with their talents, remained like Jews without their talents, living like dreams, taking from the heart of the social organization for free. Then the Jews complain about being persecuted by the people [they are leeching from]!”



Anti-Zionism and antisemitism are the same thing. 

The SSNP wants to see a Greater Syria that includes Lebanon and, yes, all of Palestine. 

Its logo is a stylized swastika, created in the 1930s, although the party claims it is a whirlwind and a combination of the Islamic crescent and the Christian cross.















						Lebanese article calls for annihilating Israel because Jews are the bloodsuckers of society
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is a GONGO?
					

How government-sponsored groups masquerade as civil society.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It comes as no surprise to those acquainted with the group’s increasingly radical anti-Zionist and anti-Semitic activities.  Read on for a fuller exposition of the group’s anti-Jewish hate rhetoric and actions.




The self-proclaimed anti-Zionist group “Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP)” has been described in the mainstream media as: 

“an organization that opposes Israel’s policies toward Palestinians and the continued expansion of settlements in the region” (Chicago Tribune, May 5, 2014)

“an anti-discrimination group” (Boston Globe, Aug. 7, 2015);

“an American Jewish group” that has been “critical of Israeli treatment of Palestinians” (Los Angeles Times, Jan. 8, 2018 and Sept. 9, 2015);

a “U.S. organization…run by Jewish activists” (Washington Post, July 8, 2018);

“an organization that opposes the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories” (Detroit Free Press, Sept. 14, 2019);

a “liberal group… critical of the right-wing Israeli government of Benjamin Netanyahu” that “advocates Palestinian rights” (New York Times, Dec. 7, 2017 and Sept. 19, 2019)

Given its choice of name and the media’s descriptions, people might believe Jewish Voice for Peace is a human rights group representing Jewish concerns while promoting Israeli-Palestinian peace, but nothing can be further from the truth: The name “Jewish Voice for Peace” is simply a mask – the group neither promotes peace nor represents the overwhelming majority of Jews. Rather, it partners with anti-Semites of all sorts to attack mainstream Jewish organizations and interests while it labors to redefine “anti-Semitism” to exclude its own activists’ malevolent activities.   

Despite its sanctimonious claim of being “inspired by Jewish tradition to work together for peace, social justice and human rights,” JVP is not focused on constructive promotion of human rights and peace, but on destructive attacks on Israel and Jews. Its animus is not directed against any specific Israeli policy or leader, but against the entire notion of a Jewish ancestral homeland and of Jewish self-determination. Its overarching goal is to delegitimize and promote the dismantlement of a Jewish state and its major focus is to  provoke rancor against the concept of Jewish nationhood and nationalism whilst portraying such  anti-Jewish hostility as outside the realm of antisemitism. 

CAMERA’s backgrounder provides a detailed look at JVP’s actions, demonstrating how – despite its disclaimers – it is, both in effect and intent, an anti-Semitic hate group that seeks to damage the interests of Jews worldwide.



(full article online)









						UPDATED: “Jewish Voice for Peace” (JVP): What the Media is Concealing
					

What is 'Jewish Voice for Peace'? It is an anti-Semitic hate group that masquerades as a Jewish social justice, peace-promoting organization. And the mainstream




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jackson Township in Ocean County, New Jersey has settled a US Department of Justice of lawsuit that was filed after town officials used zoning codes to drive Orthodox Jews from the area and deter others from the community from moving in, town officials announced on Tuesday.

Under the terms of the agreement, Jackson Township will pay a $45,000 penalty and its land use policies will be monitored by the Justice Department for a three year period during which any “amendments or modifications to the township’s zoning code, rules, laws or ordinances that affect land uses for schools, residential schools, houses of worship or other religious uses” must be disclosed to government officials.

(full article online)









						New Jersey Town Settles Antisemitism Lawsuit Over Zoning Laws
					

A welcome sign at the entrance to the township of Jackson, New Jersey. Photo: Wikipedia. Jackson Township in Ocean County, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What does it mean when a society makes peace a crime, and adds the death penalty as a consequence? My native Iraq is about to find out.

A grotesque new law by radical cleric Moqtada al-Sadr is expected to be implemented by the Iraqi government in the coming weeks, prescribing the death penalty for Iraqi citizens, foreigners visiting Iraq, and Iraqis abroad who communicate with Israelis in any way, even online.

This means that I, for one, would risk death if I returned to Iraq, but I have now known this for quite some time.

In 2017, I had the honor of serving as Miss Iraq in the Miss Universe pageant, the first time in 45 years that my country had been represented.

During a pre-pageant photo shoot in Las Vegas, I said to Miss Israel, Adar Gandalesman: “let’s take a picture so our people can see we don’t have a problem and we’re actually ambassadors for peace.”

In the caption, I wrote: “Peace and Love from Miss Iraq and Miss Israel.”

The reaction back home was not what I hoped for; I began to receive death threats, and the Miss Iraq organization threatened to strip me of my title if I didn’t take down the photo. A day after posting the selfie, I agreed to put up a second post explaining that I don’t support the Israeli government or its policies in the Middle East, and apologized for “anyone who thinks it’s an attack for the Palestinian cause.”

It didn’t make any difference; my family and I have since permanently left Iraq for safety.
------
In pushing this ugly new law, Iraq is attempting to solidify its ugly heritage of ethnic cleansing, most notably of its Jewish citizens.

Before World War I, Jews were one-third of Baghdad’s population. In 1941, during a Nazi-inspired coup, a Baghdad mob was responsible for a pogrom — the Farhud — that killed, raped, and maimed hundreds of Jews.

In 1950, when 130,000 Jews remained in Iraq, the government passed the Nazi-modeled Denaturalization Act, providing for the confiscation of property and revocation of citizenship of any Jew who left the country. By 1951-2, nearly the entire Jewish community had left, with the assistance of an Israeli airlift, Operation Ezra and Nehemia. In 2006, after the American liberation, the new constitution excluded only Jews from the right to retrieve their Iraqi nationality, which Iraqi Jews have rightly called “a continuation of the policy of ethnic cleansing.”

Sadly, Iraq’s diversity is being destroyed. Iraq’s Yezidi population — massacred, tortured, raped, and displaced during the reign of the ISIS Caliphate – has plummeted from as many as 700,000 before 2014, to just 300,00 today. Over 90% of Iraq’s ancient Mandaean gnostic community has departed in the last two decades, from 100,000 strong in 2003 to fearing extinction today. Iraq’s Christian population has fallen by over 80%, from 1.4 million in 1987 to about 250,000 today. Iraq’s religious minorities are fleeing because they see no future in their ancient homeland.

It is important for Westerners to understand what kind of Iraq is being built on the rubble of years of oppression, hope, and then further war. The new Iraq is so tightly under Iran’s thumb that it will bend the truth and initiate a witch hunt against the long-expelled Jews — and any who dream of peace — even as the region as a whole bends decisively in favor of establishing ties with Israel.


(full article online)









						Miss Iraq: Grotesque Antisemitic Iraqi Law Demands Strong Response
					

Supporters of Iraqi Shia cleric Muqtada al-Sadr celebrate in Baghdad following the passage of legislation by the Iraqi parliament criminalizing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several antisemitic brochures were found littered throughout the Westwood neighborhood on the morning of June 15.

Photos obtained by the Journal showed brochures with statements including:


“Every single aspect of the media is Jewish”
“Every single aspect of the Ukraine-Russia War is Jewish”
“Every single aspect of Disney child grooming is Jewish”
“Every single aspect of the COVID agenda is Jewish”
Jews are “the real slave bringers”
Also depicted was a faux New York Times page stating that there were Holocaust stories in “the Jew owned New York Times” before the end of World War II. The flyers were adorned with advertisements for GoyimTV, which is operated by the Goyim Defense League (GDL); the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) has described the GDL as “a small network of virulently antisemitic provocateurs.”

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Brochures Found in Westwood
					

Several antisemitic brochures were found littered throughout the Westwood neighborhood on the morning of June 15. Photos obtained by the Journal showed brochures with statements including: “Every single aspect of the media is Jewish” “Every single aspect of the Ukraine-Russia War is Jewish”...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canadian province of British Columbia is the latest municipality to use the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of anti-Semitism as a means to combat Jew-hatred.

In a letter sent to the local representative of the Centre for Israel and Jewish Affairs in Vancouver on Wednesday, BC’s Premier John Horgan wrote: “Our government understands that systemic racism looks different for different communities and that it can change over time. Therefore, there are many terms in the legislation that have not been specifically defined. … We also understand that to effectively combat one of the world’s oldest forms of hatred, we must first clearly identify it.


“In this light, we see the IHRA definition as an important non-legally binding educational tool to help us determine what is and what is not anti-Semitic, which allows us to work toward a society that is better for all British Columbians,” Horgan wrote in his letter to Nicolas Slobinsky, senior director, Pacific region at CIJA.

(full article online)









						British Columbia latest Canadian province to adopt IHRA definition
					

Premier John Horgan: “We understand that to effectively combat one of the world’s oldest forms of hatred, we must first clearly identify it.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sadly, the “Mapping Project” is not a one-off from a fringe group. Rather, it exemplifies how the increasingly aggressive purveyors of anti-Zionism are spewing raw antisemitism into the mainstream. The movement barely attempts to use the fig leaf of opposition to Israeli policies to cover a venomous hostility to the Jewish people.

Zionism is a belief that the Jewish people have the right to self-determination and statehood in their ancestral homeland. The yearning to return to Zion (the biblical term for the land of Israel) has been central to Judaism and Jewish identity for thousands of years.

Anti-Zionism, in its current form, is not just the intellectual opposition to this idea. It is a belief system predicated on the negation of Jewish nationhood and the Jewish right to self-determination. These anti-Zionist groups deny the historic and spiritual connection that Jews have to the land of Israel and seek to de-legitimize and extinguish the existence of the world’s only Jewish state.

And as seen in the aforementioned mapping project, modern-day anti-Zionist groups regularly employ antisemitic tropes and imagery — as well as incendiary rhetoric — to vilify all individuals and groups associated with Zionism and Israel, i.e. Jews.

Listen to how Zahra Billoo – a prominent Muslim-American activist and longtime leader of the San Francisco chapter of Council of American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) – spoke about Palestinian solidarity. In a public speech last year, she said the enemy is not just right-wing extremists, but “polite Zionists,” including mainstream American Jewish organizations like the Jewish federations, Hillel, and “Zionist synagogues.” She weaved a conspiracy of nefarious Jewish organizations that supposedly are working together to harm Muslims. And the response of CAIR? The organization stood by her despite this naked bigotry.

At Brooklyn College, Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) posted on Instagram: “Zionism is not welcome on campus” and “#ZionismoutofCUNY,” effectively calling for the exclusion of Jews (students, staff, faculty) from all CUNY campuses.

(Full article online)









						You don’t need a map to find antisemitism
					

Anti-Zionists may wrap themselves in the cloak of solidarity with the oppressed, but this movement is as conspiratorial and anti-Jewish as the far-right




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There should be no complacency just because no such attack has yet been perpetrated in Ireland. Social media commentary originating from Ireland is replete with anti-Semitic rhetoric. Anti-Semitic tropes are commonplace in anti-Israeli protests of Irish NGOs and university student groups. Unbalanced Opposition Dáil speeches and questions on the tragically long-enduring Israeli-Palestinian conflict act as an incitement to hatred.

The IHRA examples of anti-Semitism include “denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavour”. Essentially that is the Sinn Féin narrative.

Sinn Féin appears intent on undermining the right of the Jewish people to self-determination in the land to which they are indigenous. The objective of the depiction of Israel as “an apartheid state” is to undermine its international legitimacy and the standing of the 1947 UN General Assembly resolution prescribing Israel’s re-emergence as an independent modern state.

A party that is truly “firm” around issues of self-determination with some knowledge of a peace process would, as I do, recognise the right of both the Jewish people and of Palestinians to self-determination, advocate for an end to conflict, terrorism and human rights violations, encourage constructive dialogue, positive engagement and advocate for two independent states — Israel and Palestine — living side by side in peace and security. Instead Sinn Féin’s priority is to demonise and delegitimise the world’s only Jewish state.

Our Government and the Dáil should adopt the IHRA working definition of anti-Semitism in the action plan on anti-Semitism the State is obliged to publish this year. Doing so would result in an inclusive all-Ireland approach — the Northern Ireland Assembly having adopted the IHRA definition of anti-Semitism in May 2021, despite opposition from Sinn Féin. This is not an issue on which our parties in government should remain EU outliers aligned with Sinn Féin.



(full article online)









						Alan Shatter: Ireland lags the rest of Europe in fighting anti-Semitism
					

Anti-Jewish tropes are commonplace in anti-Israeli protests and misleading speeches in the Dáil




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why would Hamas and Hezbollah be as designated terrorists groups, indeed. ]

During the event, which was held at a city-owned community center, Kates claimed that Jewish groups – calling out B'nai Brith Canada and the Centre for Israel and Jewish Affairs by name – tried to shut down the event because they were hoping to silence the voices of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails.

She praised a group of six Palestinians who escaped from Israel's Gilboa Prison last September, claiming it showed the "regime of Zionism is not impenetrable … Palestine from the river to the sea is a right we stand with."

The men, who were apprehended within days and were members of either the Palestinian Islamic Jihad or the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, were all serving life sentences for terror attacks on Israelis.

During his talk, Barakat also took aim at the government and its Foreign Terrorist List, which include Hezbollah and Hamas, asking why Israel isn't on it along with Arab groups that have murdered Canadians.

"We challenge the Canadian government, and we say why are you listing, for example, the Popular Front on your terrorist list? What did the PFLP do against Canada or Canadian interests, or commit any crime against Canada here or abroad? Zero. Nothing.

"Yet Hamas is on the terrorist list. We have to ask these questions and mobilize in order to erase this shame – this list is the so-called terrorist list – it has to be abolished. … We aren't going to shy away and say we don't support the Palestinian and Lebanese resistance."

And for what, he added, so Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau "can like us?"

Becca Wertman-Traub, director of Research at CIJA said, "We are concerned by remarks made by speakers at the ILPS conference that took place at a venue that is under the jurisdiction of the City of Ottawa. Some of those remarks incite hatred against the Jewish community.

"CIJA and the Jewish Federation of Ottawa will continue to engage directly with the city and ensure in future they apply their own guidelines, and not provide a platform to groups or individuals that have links to organizations that are designated by Canada as terrorists."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/16/vancouver-jews-alarmed-after-anti-israel-activist-defends-palestinian-armed-struggle/


----------



## Sixties Fan

> Exeter College’s Junior Common Room (JCR), a representative study body within the University of Oxford, has passed a motion accusing Israel of apartheid and murdering Palestinian journalist Shireen Abu Akleh, The Oxford Student reported on Thursday. The student group also resolved to mount a Palestinian flag in the JCR’s common room and donate £100 to Medical Aid for Palestinians, a charity organization.
> 
> The measure was “unprecedented,” Oxford Student said.
> 
> The Oxford Union, a university debating society, also announced that it will host Israeli ambassador to the UK, Tzipi Hotovely, on Thursday evening.
> 
> Hotovely’s last trip to an English university in November resulted in her swift evacuation from the steps of the London School of Economics (LSE) as protestors tried to reach her car. After the incident, Hotovely tweeted, “I will not be intimidated. I will continue to share the Israeli story and hold open dialogue with all parts of British society.
> 
> The Oxford Students’ Palestine Society (OSPS) has vowed to protest the event.
> 
> “We are calling on everyone to join us outside the Union at 5pm to show Hotovely that she and the Apartheid regime she represents are not welcome in our city,” the group said in a statement
> 
> On Thursday, Oxford’s Jewish Students Against Antisemitism (JSAA) pledged on Twitter to join OSPS’s demonstration, and claimed that those who don’t are “complicit” in war crimes. After being called out by Board of Deputies of British Jews Director of Public Affairs Daniel Sugarman, who said the tweet “is in fact extremely antisemitic,” JSAA deleted its original post and replaced it with another issuing a general invitation to the protest against Ambassador Hotovely.





> *I hate to break it to this astroturf group, but this tweet, which is saying *If Jews don't explicitly speak out against Israel then they are complicit in what Israel is accused of doing*, is in fact extremely antisemitic. pic.twitter.com/SqcIkvpDVa
> — Daniel Sugarman (@Daniel_Sugarman) **June 16, 2022*



(full article online)









						Exeter College Student Union Condemns Israel as Oxford Union Prepares to Host Israeli Ambassador
					

Chapel of Exeter College. Photo: Flickr. Exeter College’s Junior Common Room (JCR), a representative study body within the University of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

CCTV showing a Jewish man in Brooklyn seconds before he was violently assaulted. Photo: NYPD Crime Stoppers.

The New York Police Department has arrested two teenagers in connection with an assault on a Jewish man in Brooklyn last month during which the slogan “Free Palestine” was shouted as the victim was being beaten.

The two boys, aged 14 and 16, were charged on Wednesday with third-degree assault and first-degree harassment, with both classed as hate crimes.

The unnamed yeshiva student was attacked on May 6 at the intersection of Avenue M and East 18th Street in the Flatbush section of Brooklyn. Five males surrounded him and punched him in the face as one of the assailants shouted “Free Palestine.” The victim was briefly hospitalized at Maimonides Medical Center and released.

(full article online)









						NY Cops Arrest Teens Over ‘Free Palestine’ Assault on Jewish Man in Brooklyn
					

CCTV showing a Jewish man in Brooklyn seconds before he was violently assaulted. Photo: NYPD Crime Stoppers. The New York …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian Parliament minister took to social media this week to recount an incident of antisemitism at her daughter’s graduation ceremony, held on the grounds of a Toronto area amusement park.

In her posting, Ya’ara Saks, MP for York Centre in Toronto, wrote: “I debated whether to share this because it was so hard, but I think it’s important to state that this happens nearly every day: Yesterday, I went to my daughter’s graduation at Wonderland. … Many of the parents there were visibly Jewish (kipot, modest dress, sheitels). As families were walking, a group of young people passed and yelled out ‘stop killing Palestinians.’”

“These parents are Canadians, living here. This wasn’t a public event nor had it anything to do with the conflict; it was a high school graduation,” wrote the MP. “They’re just visibly Jewish. This is so wrong. It’s collectively blaming Jews for a foreign conflict. It’s hate, it’s antisemitism, it’s dangerous, and it needs to stop.”

Marvin Rotrand, national director of B’nai Brith Canada’s League for Human Rights, told JNS: “The haters can spin anti-Zionism anyway they want, but the reality is it results in hate and violence aimed at Jews everywhere in the world. There is always an underlying threat of violence. We offer our support to MP Saks and her family, and indeed all those at this school graduation who are victims of this antisemitic act. We can never allow Jew-hatred to be normalized in Canada.”

(full article online)









						Canadian MP Laments Anti-Israel Taunts at Daughter’s High School Graduation
					

Skyline of Toronto, Canada. Photo Credit: Aaron Davis, Wikimedia Commons, June 2020. JNS.org – A Canadian Parliament minister took to …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitism is endemic. Which is why this story from The Independent is not surprising:




> Amnesty International UK is “institutionally racist”, “colonialist” and faces bullying problems within its own ranks, a damning inquiry has concluded.
> 
> Initial findings of Global HPO’s independent inquiry into the charity were published in April but now the scale of the organisation’s issues with race have been laid bare in their final report.
> 
> Released to Amnesty staff members on Thursday, the 106-page document explains that equality, inclusion and anti-racism are “not embedded into the DNA” of the organisation.
> 
> “White saviour”, “colonialist”, “middle class” and “privileged” were among the words most used during the testimony and focus groups to discuss Amnesty.
> 
> Examples of racist incidents that left black and Asian staff uncomfortable include:
> 
> - Being regularly mistaken for other colleagues with similar skin tone
> - Negative comments about fasting during Ramadan
> - Treating black skin, hair and appearance as matters of fascination and touching hair without consent
> - Rude comments about minority celebrities, politicians or events



The same "white savior" complex that permeates the so-called "human rights community" is closely related to the left wing antisemitism we've seen from Amnesty and Amnesty-UK. The mostly white leadership of Amnesty pretends that Palestinians are "people of color" under attack from white "Jewish supremacists" and as such have no responsibility for their own actions - the same kind of infantilizing of non-white people that this report highlights under the pretense of being anti-racist itself. 

In short, groups like Amnesty are the pot that call the kettle black. 

Yesterday, the head of Amnesty International Agnes Callamard lashed out against accusations of antisemitism in its report accusing Israel, the most diverse state in the Middle East of "apartheid." She claimed that calling out the obvious double standards and antisemitism in Amnesty are "weaponizing antisemitism." 

Just as the previous probes finding that Amnesty-UK is systematically racist were dismissed by its leadership, so are the provable accusations of antisemitism. 

Their objections in both cases are the same: we are the leaders in human rights, we are against discrimination, we work hard to hold others accountable for their racism, how dare you accuse us!  

But accusations of racism and apartheid against Israel, falsely claiming that it deliberately targets Arab children, are the 21st century equivalent of accusations of Jews deliberately killing Christian children in medieval times. 

Accusing those who call out leftist antisemitism as "weaponizing antisemitism" is as offensive as saying that those who document Amnesty-UK's racism are "weaponizing racism." 

Groups like Amnesty hide behind the pretense that they fight some kinds of bigotry to justify their own. 

Antisemites are racists, and racists are antisemites.

(full article online)









						Amnesty International UK is “institutionally racist”, “colonialist” - and its antisemitism is closely linked to that
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When some Christians or Muslims believe that the role of the Jews is to be in the Diaspora ]

Nikos Kazantzakis (1883-1957) was the famed  20th century Greek writer whose novels included Zorba the Greek and The Last Temptation of Christ.

In 1926 and 1927, he traveled to Palestine and wrote of his experiences. 

He had a very telling conversation with a young Jewish woman where he - less than a decade before the rise of Nazism - claimed that Zionism was a disaster in the making because Jews belong in the diaspora, forever.

Even though he professed his love for Jews, he proved himself to be a racist and, in hindsight, his young adversary bested him. 

(full article online)









						Nikos Kazantzakis vs. a 20 year old Jewish woman, 1926
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The PCUSA is fully within its rights to support Armenian settlements. Nothing in international law requires boycotts or sanctions against such communities. It is understandable if, as Christians, the PCUSA’s members are touched by the plight of one the most ancient churches in Christendom. It shouldn’t be a crime for members of a particular ethnic group to live in part of its historic homeland, and surely the PCUSA would be scandalized if third parties boycotted Armenians for returning to Karabakh. 

Yet that is exactly what the PCUSA urges when it comes to the Jewish state. It has made Armenian nationalism a funding priority while treating Zionism as a horrible crime. The PCUSA is far from alone. As I have written in these pages, vocal critics of Jewish settlements in the Holy Land on the far left, such as Rep. Rashida Tlaib and senior officials at Human Rights Watch and CodePink, have been active supporters of Armenian settlements. 

The PCUSA says anti-Semitism doesn’t drive its obsession with the Jewish state. Instead, it acts under pretense of upholding international law, which it claims Israel violates by allowing Jews to live in parts of the West Bank. Doubtless the PCUSA’s role in supporting settlers in occupied territory will not lead it to disavow its Karabakh projects. Nor will it drive a wedge between the denomination and the many other progressive “anti-occupation” groups with which it makes common cause. This highlights how “settlements” and “illegal occupation” are not general terms of international applicability. Rather, they are part of special vocabulary, a kind of neutral euphemism, designed to discuss only one particular people. 

The church sees itself as progressive, but its views on Israel are a throwback to something very old.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Israel, Armenia and Presbyterians
					

An American church has a glaring double standard when it comes to settlements in the West Bank and Nagorno-Karabakh.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

THE PLEASURES OF ANTISEMITISM IN THE MORNING​We meet Stephen Dedalus first on the morning of 16 June 1904, engaging in edgy conversation with Mulligan, his Irish roommate and, a little later, with Haines, who Mulligan describes as ‘a ponderous Saxon… Bursting with money and indigestion.’ Stephen is afraid of Haines, who owns a firearm and has nightmares about hunting black panthers.

Later in the chapter, Stephen realises Haines is ‘not all unkind,’ and Haines’ eyes are ‘unhating.’ Indeed, a few moments after Stephen’s realisation, the Englishman reassures him that he does not hate the Irish.

‘We feel in England that we have treated you [the Irish] rather unfairly. It seems history is to blame. [–] Of course I’m a Britisher, Haines’ voice said, and I feel as one. I don’t want to see my country fall into the hands of German jews either. That’s our national problem, I’m afraid, just now.’

Haines blames history for British oppression of the Irish and, apropos of nothing, his mind turns to the Jews, voicing a more urgent national problem, that of the international Jewish conspiracy.

Later that morning, near the end of the second chapter, ‘_Nestor’, _the proud Unionist Mr. Deasy, headmaster at the school where Stephen is a teacher, expands ghoulishly on Haines’ theme of Jewish power, mixing old and new antisemitic slanders:

‘Mark my words, Mr Dedalus, he said. England is in the hands of the jews. In all the highest places: her finance, her press. And they are the signs of a nation’s decay. Wherever they gather they eat up the nation’s vital strength. I have seen it coming these years. As sure as we are standing here the jew merchants are already at their work of destruction. Old England is dying.[-] They sinned against the light, Mr Deasy said gravely. And you can see the darkness in their eyes. And that is why they are wanderers on the earth to this day.’

Stephen, mainly passive in this exchange, asks Deasy, ‘A merchant … is one who buys cheap and sells dear, jew or gentile, is he not?’

As Stephen walks out, Deasy runs after him, anxious to belabor his point:

‘I just wanted to say, he said. Ireland, they say, has the honour of being the only country which never persecuted the jews. Do you know that? No. And do you know why? [-] Because she never let them in, Mr Deasy said solemnly.[-] She never let them in, he cried again through his laughter … that’s why.’

These early passages – Haines’ reference to Jewish power and Deasy’s incontinent obsession with Jews – signal to the reader that antisemitism is not only well established in Ireland; it is multi-dimensional and thickly ambient in the culture. The venomous statements prompt Leopold Bloom’s appearance in the novel.

(full article online)



			https://fathomjournal.org/what-is-your-nation-if-i-may-ask-antisemitism-and-zionism-in-james-joyces-ulysses/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

We are not being listened to and non-Jews are deciding whether we are allowed to define antisemitism. Yes this is real.”

He added on Friday:”Whilst debate on matters on the historical and current complexities of anti-Zionism and antisemitism must be discussed, a limited forum where both ‘sides’ do not feel properly heard, was not the place to do it.

“We are grateful that are more nuanced, informed, collaborative, and ethical discussion can now take place at BASW on this matter, with Jewish voices at the centre. We also hope that the Social Work Union will work with us so that they can better understand Jewish experiences and not deter Jews from joining them.”

Commenting on the podcast dispute, the Community Security Trust said:”“This is the reality of how antisemitism played out at that time and rather than censoring Jewish voices, social workers would do better to listen and learn.”

(full article online)









						Social worker conference skips vote on ‘uncomfortable’ antisemitism motion
					

British Association of Social Workers (BASW)  conference cancels Friday's vote as Jewish professional admits; 'Today caused untold stress and worry'




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A newly-elected Birmingham Labour councillor has apologised after posting historic 'anti-Jewish' messages on Facebook. Shabina Bano had accused council waste contractor Veolia of being a 'zionist supporter' in one post. 

In other messages, the newly-elected Small Heath councillor's Facebook account wished that a court defendant - a child cancer survivor - had died. The historical posts came to light as she faces a separate Labour party probe over controversial Covid comments.

A statement, issued on her new Facebook account, said: "In recent days historic social media posts of mine have come to light. I take full responsibility for them, I recognise that they are utterly unacceptable and I apologise unreservedly for them. I am also sorry for the harm they have caused, especially to the Jewish community.


"Since joining the Labour Party, my opinion on many issues have changed and these historic posts reflect ignorant views that I no longer hold."

She added: "I will be undertaking further awareness training and I look forward to meeting with the Jewish communities of Birmingham to discuss what more we can do to stamp out anti-semitism in our city.

"There is no place for racism or discrimination in our society and I remain committed to serving all the people of Small Heath, who put their trust in me at the elections last year."


The messages were posted to friends from Ms Bano's previous Facebook account as far back as 2014. In one, the account replies to someone asking for views on not paying the TV licence fee and seemingly criticises Veolia, the city council-appointed waste collectors. At that time the council contractor had come under fire publicly over its waste management work in Israeli settlements in Palestine.

(full article online)









						Councillor apologises over historic 'anti-semitic messages' on Facebook
					

New Birmingham Labour councillor Shabina Bano undergoing 'further awareness training' following historic messages




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Forum in Britain, in cooperation with the European-Palestinian Communication Forum (Europal), organized a symposium in London on “How Interfaith Groups Are Being Used to Normalise Israeli Apartheid.”

Zaher Birawi, head of the Palestinian Forum in Britain, said during his opening speech, “The aim of the symposium is to warn of the danger of the occupation state or the Israeli lobby institutions in Europe using this concept (of interfaith dialogue) as a means to normalize the practices of the apartheid state, or to infiltrate communities. It promotes the occupation’s false narrative about the conflict, or is even an attempt to distance the Muslim community, its institutions and mosques from talking about the crimes of the occupying state against Jerusalem and the Israeli violations against the first two Qiblas and the third of the Two Holy Mosques. "

Birawi added: “We are certainly with the idea of coexistence, tolerance, and even cooperation between religions, but on the basis of respecting everyone’s minds and rights, and not according to the model supported by the Israeli lobby, but on the basis of rejecting the occupation and its practices against Muslims and Christians in Palestine, mosques and churches, and on the basis of rejecting racism in all its forms.”

In short, they support dialogue which is a monologue of Palestinian Arab claims. 

It looks like it attracted about a dozen people.













						Palestinians in the UK warn about the "dangers" of interfaith dialogue - they normalize Israel!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitic American Muslims for Palestine has a lobbying arm called AJP Action. 

They recently released a scorecard for members of the Senate where they score them on how much they believe they support their cause. They base the scorecard on these criteria:

If they opposed S.1751 - Emergency Resupply for IRON DOME Act of 2021
If they supported S.J.Res.19 - Congressional disapproval defense support of Israel
Opposing S.1061 Israel Normalization Act of 2021
Opposing Combating BDS Act (H.R.336)
Opposing S.Res.120 - anti-BDS act
Supporting a letter urging Israel to provide Covid vaccines to Palestinians
Signing a letter supporting Gaza Aid (includes urging Israel to open Gaza border)
Signing a letter supporting sanctions on Israelis associated with NSO Group
Not signing a letter for the full cooperation of US and Israel on missile defense
Not signing a letter to Halt UNRWA Funding
Not attending AIPAC convention

It is quite clear that these criteria aren't "pro-Palestinian" but anti-Israel. 

The scorecard results shows a mix of Democrats and Republicans who get a failing score of F. Democrats with the most pro-Israel scores include Amy Klobuchar and Jacky Rosen.

Of course Bernie Sanders gets an A. But Mitt Romney gets a B, Ted Cruz gets a C.

Other prominent names include Elizabeth Warren (A), Chuck Schumer (B), Rand Paul (B), Jon Ossoff (A), Mitch McConnell (B), Marco Rubio (F), and Patrick Leahy (A).

Whether or not this is a reasonably accurate proxy for how these politicians think about Israel is up for debate. But it is definitely useful tool for the pro-Israel crowd as well as the other side!










						A Palestinian Senate scorecard has some surprising results
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitism problem in France is not only from the (usually) Muslims who attack. It includes the French authorities who refuse to accept that there is a problem at all.

From Gatestone Institute by  Guy Millière


> Lyon, France. May 17, 2022. A district called La Duchère. René Hadjadj, an 89-year-old Jew, was thrown off a 17th floor balcony -- an act quickly revealed as a murder. The murderer was Rachid Kheniche, a 51-year-old Muslim Arab, with a Twitter account containing many antisemitic messages. The public prosecutor, who has since partially reconsidered his position, immediately declared that the murder was not an antisemitic crime. The mainstream media never reported the murder; only local Jewish newspapers did. Hadjadj's family, who live in the same neighborhood, said they preferred to remain silent.





> Journalists have analyzed the situation of Jews in districts such as La Duchère. The responses from the families with whom they meet are always the same: constant Muslim harassment and threats.


The article summary includes:



> First, the authorities always say, as quickly as possible, that the murder of the Jew was not at all motivated by antisemitism. When evidence to the contrary accumulates and becomes impossible to deny, the antisemitic motive may reluctantly be recognized -- as with the abduction, torture and murder of Ilan Halimi in 2006; the murder of Sarah Halimi in 2017; and the murder of Mireille Knoll in 2018.
> That the murderers are generally Muslim further encourages the French judiciary not to speak of antisemitism. In fact, it is almost taboo to speak of any Muslim antisemitism in France: Muslim antisemitism is supposed not to exist. All organizations dedicated to fighting antisemitism target only the "far-right."
> The French authorities and mainstream media describe crime, but do not explain it -- meaning that crime is rising but not being fought.
> The French government has declined to document the religion or race of people charged with crimes. Although the refusal may be well-intentioned, it prevents any understanding of what is taking place and consequently any the means of addressing or preventing it.






> French authorities don't want to admit Muslim antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What may not be immediately obvious is that contemporary anti-Semitism should be a grave concern not only to Jews, whom it most immediately and directly impacts, but to those outside the Jewish community as well.   

While it denotes hatred of the Jewish people, anti-Semitism actually threatens all societies and is an indicator of wider problems. As the world’s “oldest hatred,” it exposes the failings in each society, and though Jews are often the first group to be scapegoated, unfortunately, they are not the last. History has shown us, time and again, that hateful discourse initially targeting Jews soon broadens to other members of society. 

Moreover, anti-Semitism exists regardless of the size or presence of a Jewish community. As UNESCO Director General Audrey Azoulay has said, it doesn’t even “require the presence of a Jewish community to proliferate.” Rather, she said, “it exists in religious, social and political forms and guises, on all sides of the political spectrum.” 

For instance, Jews are attacked for being “capitalist” as well as “communist;” for being rich as well as poor; for being insular as well as cosmopolitan. They are accused of controlling the world, sometimes through puppet figures, and of secretly running the media, governments and economies. 

But as much as anti-Semitism puts “the Jews” at the center of all that is bad in the world, anti-Semitic discourse has little to do with Jews. 

Shortly after the liberation of Paris from the Nazis, French philosopher Jean-Paul Sartre wrote that the anti-Semite is “a man who is afraid.”  

He’s afraid “not of the Jews, to be sure, but of himself, of his own consciousness, of his liberty, of his instincts, of his responsibilities, of solitariness, of change, of society and of the world — everything except the Jews,” Sartre stated. Adding, “If the Jew did not exist, the antisemite would invent him.” 

Anti-Semitism also goes together with anti-democratic politics, especially in Europe and North America, as well as conspiracy myths, which offer oversimplified half-truths and erode the basic fabric of our societies. 

For example, during the COVID-19 pandemic, we saw a surge in anti-Semitic incidents where Jews were blamed for creating or profiting from the virus, as well as the trivialization of the Holocaust, as evidenced by anti-vaccine proponents donning yellow stars, or comparing lockdowns to the experience of Anne Frank.  

Conspiracy theories thrive in segments of the electorate that lack critical judgment and media literacy. It’s no coincidence that people who express anti-Semitic ideas are often part of the anti-vaccine movements or support illiberal regimes. In this regard, anti-Semitism doesn’t primarily target the Jews, especially in Europe where they represent a small minority. 

We can also see a direct line between conspiracy myths and disinformation, which often spread virally, and violence, as regrettably, people are still being victimized today — some even killed — by those with anti-Semitic motives, in cities ranging from Buffalo, New York to Halle, Germany. 

When left unchecked, anti-Semitism enables prejudice and active discrimination against multiple communities within societies, threatening the rule of law and human rights protections. It emboldens intolerant members of society wherever they may be.  

The ambassadors, government delegates, academics and other global leaders about to descend on Stockholm will surely discuss the current manifestations of anti-Semitism and how best to combat it as a follow-up to the commitments made in October 2021, at the Malmö International Forum on Holocaust Remembrance and Combating Antisemitism.   

And to be sure, some progress has since been made. For example, the first ever EU Strategy on combating antisemitism and fostering Jewish life and the Action Plan of the U.N. Special Rapporteur on Freedom of Religion or Belief present action items that should be implemented without delay. 

Fueled by conspiracy myths and propelled by social media, today’s anti-Semitism shows no signs of abating. And we need to weed out racism and intolerance once and for all, educating future citizens about the essential values of democracy and tolerance. 

We have no time to lose. 

(full article online)









						Anti-Semitism should concern us all
					

With no signs of abating, we need to weed out racism and intolerance once and for all.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement, said Gelbart, is “ugly and anti-Semitic,” favoring the creation of a political and cultural ghetto for Jews. Its claim to only boycott Israelis but not Jews is ridiculous and hypocritical, he added. “Almost 80% of Israelis are Jews, so Jews are the evident target of the BDS movement,” Gelbart said.

Malca Goldstein-Wolf, an anti-BDS activist, told JNS, “It is unacceptable for a municipal website to advertise an anti-Israel movement that the German Bundestag has unequivocally classified as anti-Semitic. If the German judiciary does not see itself in a position to issue legal judgments against Jew-hatred, that speaks volumes.”

Goldstein-Wolf then addressed the role of Michael Blume, the commissioner tasked with combating anti-Semitism in the state of Baden-Württemberg, where Stuttgart is located.

“It is undoubtedly one of the tasks of an anti-Semitism commissioner to clearly condemn this scandal and call for an appeal against this unacceptable verdict. If there is no other legal option, it would make sense to not publish any advertising at all for NGOs on municipal websites.”

(full article online)









						Fury over German court’s ‘anti-Semitic’ pro-BDS ruling
					

German Jews want Stuttgart to appeal the decision.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The festival told BDS to go to hell, which is the proper response. In previous years, Israel-haters urged the festival to not screen Israeli films, and the festival refused then as well. 

Because the festival made it clear that they would not censor  Israeli films, the boycotters changed their tactics to attack their funding. That didn't work either.

However, the Israel haters went to Plan C so they can declare some sort of victory. From the official Palestinian Wafa news agency:



> International filmmakers have called out the Documentary Edge Festival for its “art-washing” of Israeli racism and apartheid against Palestinians.
> 
> In a letter signed by a number of filmmakers such as Cole Yeoman, Gabriel Shipton, David Rane, and others, the directors and writers noted that they “don’t endorse the festival’s continued acceptance of funding and official support from the Israeli Embassy.”
> 
> “As filmmakers and participants in DocEdge Film Festival, we are deeply concerned by the festival’s continued acceptance of funding and official support from the Israeli Embassy. It is an offensive and unacceptable affiliation which we do not endorse,” the letter said.
> 
> “Our concern is not fearing Israeli influence in the festival selection, rather, the credibility and legitimization that Israel gains from DocEdge’s endorsement and platform. Our call isn't to take ‘sides’ or censor films, it is to recognize human rights and to keep our cultural spaces free from the harm and normalization of racism and colonization,” the letter said.
> 
> “It is in firm solidarity with the Palestinian people and the global recognition of human rights that we request DocEdge end their affiliation with the apartheid Israeli Embassy and divest from a relationship that endorses and legitimizes the systemic and racist persecution of Palestinians,” the letter concluded.



I found the letter itself, and it is signed by a directors and producers of eight (out of 113) festival films.

Cole Yeoman  -  ‘The Milford Road’ - Director/Producer
Gabriel Shipton  -  ‘Ithaka’ - Producer & brother of Julian Assange
Haidy Kancler  -  ‘Melting Dreams’ - Director/ Writer
Neasa Ní Chainaín  -  ‘Young Plato’ - Director
David Rane  -  ‘Young Plato’ - Producer
Rich Felgate  -  ‘Finite: The Climate of Change’ - Director/ Producer
Julia Maria Diana Jansch  -  ‘Coming Home’ - Director/ Producer
Olha Zhurba  -  ‘Outside’ - Director
Kaia Kahurangi Jamieson  -  ‘Scope’ - Director/ Producer

Notice that *none of these filmmakers actually withdrew their films from the festival.* Their supposed concern over how terrible Israel is doesn't extend to them doing anything that will affect their careers. They just signed a letter - a letter designed for the BDSers to claim that they garnered some support from some people who are willing to publicly call Israel an apartheid state.

Now everyone wins: BDS can issue press releases making it sound like their movement achieved a victory by saying that they got prestigious directors to support their message, and the directors can claim that they took the moral high ground without actually doing anything. 

The list of festival sponsors is here. Besides the Israeli embassy in New Zealand, the festival is also funded by the embassies of the US, Canada, France, Australia, the Netherlands and the EU. 


(full article online)









						BDS calls on directors to boycott NZ film festival. A story of propaganda and cowardice.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


>


   Muhummad was a lie.   His pronouncements were meant to justify 
   bloody conquest and the eternal worship of his own person


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, alongside depictions of the military figures and bureaucrats who served Suharto are two antisemitic caricatures. One image shows a man with a hooked nose and fanged teeth wearing sidelocks and a black hat traditionally associated with Orthodox Jews embossed with letters “SS” —  a reference to the Nazi paramilitary organization. A second image in the same mural showed a soldier wearing a helmet shaped in the head of a pig and emblazoned with the word “Mossad,” Israel’s security and intelligence agency.

On Tuesday morning, Christian Geselle, the Mayor of Kassel, confirmed that the mural would be removed from the exhibit entirely. However, critics of the exhibition urged festival organizers to take further action.

Claudia Roth, the German government’s commissioner for culture and media, demanded clarification as to “how this mural with antisemitic image elements was installed there in the first place.”

(full article online)









						Crudely Antisemitic Mural Removed From Top Art Show in Germany as Controversy Over Jew-Hatred Roils On
					

Display boards in the German city of Kassel advertising tickets for the 15th Documenta art festival in 2022. Photo: Reuters/DPA …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What might have seemed unimaginable to many American Jews just a few years ago has now become all too frequent. Anti-Israel, anti-Zionist, and antisemitic incidents are being reported near and far. Those who thought that threats faced by Jews occurred elsewhere in the world, but not here at home, have woken up to new realities.

The overarching question is how to respond. There is no one-size-fits-all answer, but here are ten ways to fight back:

(full article online)









						Jew-Hatred Is on the Rise: 10 Ways to Fight Back
					

Ohel Menachem Riverdale Jewish Youth Library Lubavitch, where glass windows were smashed in New York on April 25, 2021. Photo …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where Was the Media When an Independent Investigation Found Amnesty Int'l to Be 'Institutionally Racist'? | Honest Reporting
					

Amnesty, incessantly described as a "leading human rights group," is simultaneously peddling racism against Jews and other minorities.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Alarm bells recently went off among American Jews when Boston BDS, a shadowy group that has no identified members, published a detailed, interactive Mapping Project report online.


The report is a roadmap to anti-Jewish violence: The Mapping Projectbrazenly and openly maps and promotes “dismantling” and “disrupting” long lists of Boston-area Jewish institutions across the political spectrum, synagogues throughout Massachusetts, staff members, Jewish family foundations, schools and numerous other entities that allegedly have some sort of connection, past or present, real or imagined, to American Jews, Judaism, Jewish charities, Jewish education, Jewish donors or Israel.


Congressman Seth Moulton (D-MA) aptly called the Mapping Project a dangerous “antisemitic enemies list with a map attached.” The Zionist Organization of America (ZOA) sent a detailed letter to the US attorney-general and FBI director, urging them to investigate, monitor and where appropriate, prosecute the Mapping Project and other groups, such as Within Our Lifetime (WOL), which are mapping, promoting and inciting violence against American Jews and Jewish organizations.

-----
The Mapping Project and its ilk demonstrate that Israel-haters will ultimately turn on all of us, because hatred of Israel is ultimately hatred of all Jews. The hardcore Israel-haters consider all of us – Left, Right and Center – to be evil colonialist Zionists who deserve to be destroyed.


To understand this reality we are dealing with, we only need to hear WOL leader Nerdeen Kiswani threatening, while WOL activists burned a Zionist (Israeli) flag in front of Rockefeller Center in New York City, “The most notorious Zionists in this country, they’re right here in our city. We marched today, we took over the streets and we visited multiple Zionist settler foundations – multiple. We let them know we know where they’re at. We know where they work. We’re gonna find out more about where they’re at, too. And we’re gonna go after them.”

(full article online)









						The BDS Mapping Project targets every Jew in the US - opinion
					

The Mapping Project and its ilk demonstrate that Israel-haters will ultimately turn on all of us, because hatred of Israel is ultimately hatred of all Jews.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In fact, Norway has allowed the state-owned Telenor company to offer services to settlers in the Nagorno-Karabakh region which is claimed by both Azerbaijan and Armenia. Norway also allows Turkish Airlines, which transports settlers in and out of Northern Cyprus daily, to operate out of Norwegian airports. Norway does not discourage economic relations with the large Swedish company Trelleborg, which has supplied equipment for water supplies to Northern Cyprus. Norway is not asking its industry companies to stop cooperation with the German industrial giant Siemens, which supplies wind energy to Western Sahara.


What about all the other 150 land and sea areas that are disputed, not only in Africa and Asia, but also in Europe? Should Norway start labeling these goods as well? Should Norwegian governments begin to discourage economic relations with all disputed areas that we believe are doing something wrong?


The EU regulation is not a decision that Norway, a non-EU member, is obliged to follow, and a number of EU countries have chosen not to take the decision into account. It is strange that the Center Party, which is so opposed to EU policy in Norway, has agreed to introduce one of the most grotesque EU decisions from recent years.


Norway’s Foreign Ministry claims that “Norway considers the Israeli settlements in the occupied territories to be contrary to international law.” If international law is applied fairly, there is no basis for saying that the settlements are illegal. Facts show that the Israeli settlements are not the biggest obstacle to peace either, as the Israeli residential and agricultural areas in Judea and Samaria cover only 2.7 percent of the area.


“The settlements are not the whole and not the main cause of the conflict – of course, they are not. Nor can you say that if they were moved, you would have peace without a more comprehensive agreement – you would not…” said John Kerry, President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State, in 2016. If Norwegian and other European leaders had echoed this sentiment, they would have contributed to peace. Now, with this double standard labeling, they are just fueling the conflict further.

(full article online)









						Norway’s new labeling policy is a double standard against Jews - opinion
					

On June 10th Norway announced that they will be labeling goods from Judea and Samaria. Interestingly, Norway has never adopted a similar ruling for any other disputed areas around the world.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitic former Labour Party leader, Jeremy Corbyn, has described allegations that he is antisemitic as “foul, dishonest and utterly disgusting and appalling.”

In an in-depth and candid interview with Declassified UK, he was asked if he thought that the antisemitism scandal that engulfed him “was the result of his pro-Palestinian political position,” and replied: “Very largely that is the case.”
------------

Mr Corbyn, who has repeatedly played down Labour antisemitism, is indefinitely suspended from the Parliamentary Labour Party but remains a member of the Labour Party after his brief suspension was overturned.

Campaign Against Antisemitism has lodged a complaint against Mr Corbyn, holding him responsible for conduct that is prejudicial or grossly detrimental to the Labour Party, as the leader during the period of the Equality and Human Rights Commission’s (EHRC) shameful findings. Given the serious detriment that this conduct has caused, we are seeking Mr Corbyn’s immediate resuspension and, if the complaint is upheld, we will be requesting his expulsion. On the day of the publication of the EHRC’s report, we also submitted a major complaint against Mr Corbyn and other sitting MPs. These complaints are yet to be acknowledged by the Party, and they must be investigated by an independent disciplinary process that the EHRC has demanded.

The Labour Party was found by the EHRC to have engaged in unlawful discrimination and harassment of Jews. The report followed the EHRC’s investigation of the Labour Party in which Campaign Against Antisemitism was the complainant, submitting hundreds of pages of evidence and legal argument. Sir Keir Starmer called the publication of the report a “day of shame” for the Labour Party.

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Antisemitism Barometer 2019 showed that antisemitism on the far-left of British politics has surpassed that of the far-right.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Jeremy Corbyn describes claims he is antisemitic as “foul, dishonest and utterly disgusting and appalling”
					

The antisemitic former Labour Party leader, Jeremy Corbyn, has described allegations that he is antisemitic as “foul, dishonest and utterly disgusting and appalling.” In an in-depth and candid interview with Declassified UK, he was asked if he thought that the antisemitism scandal that engulfed...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Long, Long LOONNNNG ago when I was a child---
there was ----local in my county, a program which 
MAPPED the "christian" businesses for the purpose 
of letting people know ----where to shop or obtain 
needed services.   The "christian" businesses were 
owned by church going people and closed on 
Sundays,  etc.    I believe that today a "christian business"  that would have qualified back then is 
"CHICK-A-FIL" ???   (I may be wrong----sorry if I offend the chicks or non-chicks)   The practice was challenged in court and LOST as being discriminatory and seemed 
to have disappeared.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Recent ‘Nakba’ Protest Showcases Raw Hatred and False Narratives
					

Poster for a 2022 Seattle ‘Nakba Day’ rally. The hateful and often violent rhetoric prominent at anti-Israel rallies is something …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Ilhan Omar's problem with Jews and Israel*

• In July 2020, an Omar campaign mailer accused her congressional opponent of being “in the pocket of Wall Street” and mentions three Jewish donors by name. The mailer references only the three donors, plus “Michael, a donor from Scarsdale, New York.” This echoes the anti-Semitic trope that Jews exercise excessive political influence through use of outsize wealth. 

• In February 2019, Omar employed the anti-Semitic dual loyalty trope while referring to American Jewish supporters of Israel: “[There is] the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country.” 

• In February 2019 Omar tweeted, “It’s all about the Benjamins, baby!” in response to a report about AIPAC, a pro-Israel organization. Omar’s tweet echoed a longstanding anti-Semitic trope — the implication that Jewish political influence operates entirely (“all about”) through money as well as the implication that Jews exercise undue political influence. The tweet refers to the fact that a representation of Benjamin Franklin is on the $100 bill, the largest U.S. dollar bill in circulation.

• In March 2019 Omar stated: “some people [who] did something” — in describing the Islamist terrorists who killed thousands of Americans on Sept. 11, 2001.

• In a November 2012 tweet, Omar accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world,” while insinuating that her fellow lawmakers are purchased by Jewish money, and that the Jewish Americans among them have dual loyalties. Her comments meet the widely accepted International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism, used by the U.S. State Department and others.

_Is there any other prominent ethnic/religious/national group that would be so egregiously overlooked or slighted as in these interviews on MSNBC or C-SPAN or, for that matter, any other major network?_

(full article online)



			CAMERA Snapshots: When TV Interviews of Ilhan Omar Constitute Journalistic Malpractice


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Exposed: UN Teachers Call to Murder Jews - UN Watch
					

GENEVA, June 23, 2022 — As the U.S. and other Western states gather today at the United Nations in the presence of Secretary-General Antonio Guterres to pledge funding for the UN agency that runs schools and social services for Palestinians, a watchdog group urged democracies to stop funding...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hitler's intention, continues to be the intention of too many who have learned only lies about the Jewish People]

“That is why, your holiness, we’ve come here today to present to the Vatican Archives one of the most significant documents in the history of humankind: a copy of an original letter, typed and signed by Hitler on September 16, 1919, in which he openly maps out the need for the final removal of the Jewish people in Europe.”


In the letter, Hitler wrote: “Our final aim must be the uncompromising removal of the Jews altogether. Both are possible only under a government of national strength, never under a government of national impotence.”

Hier said that “what began as one man’s opinion would become state policy of Nazi Germany 22 years later, which led to the systematic murder of one-third of world Jewry. This document shows the power of words, and is a warning for everyone to take threats of any demagogue seriously.”


The pope denounced the current wave of antisemitism and cautioned that the threat of populism continues to be a threat. He noted that the letter written and signed by Hitler in 1919 revealed that he did not care about the German people, but only promoted a dangerous ideology.

(full article online)









						Jewish organization presents Pope Francis with Hitler’s document
					

A delegation from the Simon Weisenthal Center presented Pope Francis with a facsimile of an original document by Adolf Hitler openly espousing the destruction of the Jewish people.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Swedish Medical Association is suing Karolinska University Hospital after the firing of a Jewish doctor who says he suffered antisemitic abuse during his tenure, Israel National News reported. He also claims that his Jewish identity was the reason for his dismissal.

According to the report, the doctor filed a lawsuit in 2018, claiming harassment due to antisemitism, and the hospital subsequently fired him, although he is known to be an excellent physician.

Among the complaints documented was that Svensson was told that he has a “Jewish nose,” is stingy and “whines like a Jew.”

Furthermore, according to the lawsuit, less-qualified colleagues were given higher positions and better salaries. He was eventually let go after pointing out the discrimination.

(full article online)









						Doctor in Sweden fired because he’s Jewish - The Jewish Voice
					

By World Israel News Staff The Swedish Medical Association is suing Karolinska University Hospital after the firing of a Jewish doctor who says he suffered antisemitic abuse during his tenure, Israel National News reported. He also claims that his Jewish identity was the reason for his...




					thejewishvoice.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several Polish websites have drawn harsh criticism this week for selling mugs that depict a stereotypical caricature of a Jewish man.

The sales are part of a promotion of a book called "Poznaj Żyda," ("Meet the Jew"), which first came out in 1912, but is now being published in a new edition.

Written by Polish writer Teodor Jeske-Choiński, it describes Jews as a "parasitic tribe."

The cover of the modern version, which is published by far-right media group Magna Polonia, depicts a Jewish man in various forms, such as a communist, a reporter, and an LGBTQ activist, hinting that Jews are behind these events and movements.

Anna Tatar of the anti-racist Never Again Association condemned the sale, saying that republishing a historical text word for word without commentary does nothing more than promote its message.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/24/jewish-groups-condemn-sale-of-antisemitic-household-items-in-poland/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As the number of hate crimes targeting Jewish people around the globe soars, an area that is receiving less attention is the existence of anti-Jewish stereotyping in the modern music industry. In this article, we will explore how Judeophobia has subtly crept into both music lyrics and live concerts, how musicians abuse their fame to spread anti-Jewish conspiracies and how online music platforms are having an effect on the spread of antisemitism in the 21st century.

---------
As we have seen, the modern music industry is no stranger to antisemitism and anti-Jewish prejudice. Whether it’s musicians turning classic Jewish conspiracy tropes into songs, performers displaying anti-Jewish symbols at live shows, or artists using their influence to spread antisemitic conspiracy theories online, the industry should be concerned about the relationship between antisemitism and popular music.

However, a greater concern is the utilization of antisemitic tropes by artists who are not personally antisemitic. In these cases, artists who hold no disdain for the Jewish people are helping to spread negative and hateful representations of the Jewish people throughout the wider culture.

(full article online)









						Off Key: How Some Popular Music Is Spreading Antisemitism | Honest Reporting
					

As the number of hate crimes targeting Jewish people around the globe soars, an area that is receiving less attention is the existence of anti-Jewish




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Anna Rajagopal is a rising senior at Rice University in Texas, a self-described child convert to Judaism, and the newest hire of a Jewish social justice organization, Avodah. She was raised by her parents who are both Rice Professors, Collin Thomas and Asha Rajagopal, who identify as Christian and Hindu, respectively.
Anna is also a rabid antisemite that weaponizes her alleged conversion to Judaism to vilify the Jewish people and nation, endorse violence, and support the terror group Hamas via her increasing social media presence. Not only does she have a platform as the Editor-in-Chief of Rice University’s English Department’s digital publication, but now she is also astonishingly being paid to potentially spread her vitriol via her new position at Avodah.





*HeyAlma by Anna Rajagopal April 7, 2021*
Anna often insults the physical appearance of Jews, tweeting in 2021 "sometimes I sit here and wonder why zionists are so physically unattractive. it's very interesting to me how ever zionist is just extremely ugly." The vast majority of Jews globally identify as Zionists and when she was confronted about her tweet she used her Judaism as a shield to protect herself against claims of antisemitism she tweeted "im jewish and hot".




In a separate incident she referred to Zionists as "genocidal freaks" and are "ugly, sunburnt, violence outcasts". Her ongoing antisemitic rants recently landed her in a Twitter brawl with acclaimed actor William Shatner.

(full article online)









						Anna Rajagopal - The Jew Bashing Convert — StopAntisemitism
					

Anna Rajagopal is a rising senior at Rice University in Texas, a self-described child convert to Judaism, and the newest hire of a Jewish social justice organization,   Avodah  . She was raised by her parents who are both Rice Professors,   Collin Thomas   and&amp




					www.stopantisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In extreme antisemitic circles, there is a story circulating of a Rabbi Reichorn who supposedly made a speech describing hw the Jews will take over the world - decades before the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. The New Arab article is based on that lie.





This wholly fictional speech was published in 1921 in antisemitic French magazine La Vieille France It claimed to have copied this speech from the book La Russie Juive.

Here are the supposed Protocols of 1869:

(vide online)

The text is actually derived from a chapter of an 1868 novel by Hermann Goedsche called "Biarritz."   After he died, antisemites turned the fictional chapter into a leaflet purported to be true. 

The chapter includes an entire scene of representatives of the Twelve Tribes each meeting in a cemetery in Prague and each reciting a protocol. The New Arab version quotes from this novel, not from the "protocols" listed above. There seem to have been some major changes between the novel and the 19 protocols listed above.

And mainstream Arab media still embraces this antisemitic libel. 

Strangely, this French text published during the Nazi era in France is in an online Museums of Paris collection today, without mentioning its antisemitic nature.

(full article online)









						The Proto-Protocols of Jewish Domination, 1868
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> In extreme antisemitic circles, there is a story circulating of a Rabbi Reichorn who supposedly made a speech describing hw the Jews will take over the world - decades before the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. The New Arab article is based on that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wholly fictional speech was published in 1921 in antisemitic French magazine La Vieille France It claimed to have copied this speech from the book La Russie Juive.
> 
> Here are the supposed Protocols of 1869:
> 
> (vide online)
> 
> The text is actually derived from a chapter of an 1868 novel by Hermann Goedsche called "Biarritz."   After he died, antisemites turned the fictional chapter into a leaflet purported to be true.
> 
> The chapter includes an entire scene of representatives of the Twelve Tribes each meeting in a cemetery in Prague and each reciting a protocol. The New Arab version quotes from this novel, not from the "protocols" listed above. There seem to have been some major changes between the novel and the 19 protocols listed above.
> 
> And mainstream Arab media still embraces this antisemitic libel.
> 
> Strangely, this French text published during the Nazi era in France is in an online Museums of Paris collection today, without mentioning its antisemitic nature.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Proto-Protocols of Jewish Domination, 1868
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


   nothing new-----idiot libels are/were just as florid 
   in Muzzy land was they are/were  in jesus/land 
  and commonly BELIEVED----justifying pogroms, etc


----------



## theHawk

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

theHawk said:


> View attachment 662900


What an absolutely PERFECT example of antisemitism.

The antisemites are greater victims then the Jews they commit acts of disdain and violence against.

Hawk should start a thread of how people like him are "victims", more than Blacks, more than women, more than Asians, more than children, and yes, by all means....more than Jews.

The idiot on the photo does not even know the definition of the word Caucasian.

Lets pity the fool.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a separate interview with French radio on Sunday, Arfi discussed the latest antisemitic scandal to hit France: a mural unveiled in the city of Avignon last Wednesday that depicted French President Emmanuel Macron as a puppet controlled by Jacques Attali, a French Jewish banker.

The mural represented an “age-old antisemitic conspiracy theory that has been completely trivialized in the minds of some French,” Arfi argued.

The work of a street artist named Letko, the mural shows Macron dressed as the children’s character Pinocchio and dangling from puppet strings wielded by the sinister-looking Attali, who has advised successive French presidents on economic affairs. The mural was removed on Friday following widespread protests from politicians and Jewish groups.










						Jews in France Facing ‘Unprecedented Political Threat,’ Warns Newly-Elected Community President Yonathan Arfi
					

A mural in the French city of Avignon, since removed, depicting French President Emmanuel Macron as the puppet of Jacques …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An anti-Israel activist who shared a number of social media posts with anti-Semitic content has campaigned with multiple Democrats over the past year.

Mahel Abdel Qader has come under fire for repeatedly promoting anti-Semitic conspiracy theories. In 2017, he shared a graphic that included the names of dozens of Jewish members of Congress, implying that they have a dual loyalty to Israel and the United States. The Daily Callerreported that, in 2018, Qader shared an anti-Semitic video that claimed Jews are “satanic” and control the media. The video also dipped into Holocaust denial, questioning whether six million Jews died at the hands of the Nazis. It also claimed that Jews aren’t actually Jewish, but rather invented their historical claims to Israel.











						Anti-Semitic activist campaigned with multiple Democrats over the past year
					

Mahel Abdel Qader, who is close to Rep. Rashida Tlaib, posted claims that “satanic” Jews control the media and are not real Jews.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New York City has a word cloud to indicate the relative number of the types of bias crimes the city is seeing.

Here are the results for January:





February:





March:




See a pattern?











						Anti-Jewish crimes still dominate NYC bias crimes
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The New Yorker has an article by Ross Barkan that asks "Is the BDS Movement Too Alienating to Make Real Change?"

Barkan completely accepts and supports the goal of BDS, to destroy the Jewish state, as perfectly legitimate. The author is merely uncomfortable about its strategy and methods. 



> The goals of BDS are a blend of the pragmatic (Israel’s withdrawal from the occupied territories in compliance with international law) and the radical (gaining the right of Palestinian refugees and their descendants to return and claim the property they lost during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and 1967 Six-Day War). The radicalism of the latter goal lies not in whether it’s just — *believers in pluralist, U.S.-style democracy should welcome the idea of a binational state that treats Palestinians and Israelis equally* — but in the cataclysm it would likely unleash.


To Barkan, the problem with BDS isn't that it is manifestly genocidal and antisemitic. It is that it is too polarizing to be accepted by mainstream liberals who, deep down, want to destroy Israel too.

I wrote this comment in a small effort to expose the truth that the BDS movement has managed to obscure about itself:




> What a disgusting and gaslighting article.
> 
> BDS is an antisemitic movement. It is a direct descendant of the boycotts of Jews that were enforced by the Arab League since before Israel existed. It doesn't boycott Arab Israeli businesses - only Jewish-owned businesses. Its goal is the destruction of the Jewish state. It rewrites the history of Israel and Zionism to recast a national liberation movement for the most oppressed people in history - Jews - into a racist, genocidal fiction.
> 
> This article accepts that fiction as truth.
> 
> Moreover, while BDS presents itself as a liberal movement and one that cares about Palestinians, it is the opposite. It mercilessly attacks any Palestinian who wants peace. It is silent about both the Palestinian Authority and Hamas' decidedly illiberal policies - against women, against LGBTQ+, against abortion.
> 
> Giving legitimacy to modern antisemitism is condoning it.













						The @NewYorker carries water for antisemitic BDS movement
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) announced the launch of a nationwide plan to combat antisemitism in the United States on Tuesday, asserting that with incidents targeting Jews having reached “unprecedented levels,” a comprehensive strategy is overdue.

The Jewish civil rights organizations’ COMBAT plan is based on six pillars to guide federal, state and local government in countering antisemitism on college campuses and in the wider community, as well as online and internationally.

(full article online)









						ADL Launches ‘COMBAT’ Strategy to Counter Rising Antisemitism in US, Internationally
					

The ‘No Hate, No Fear’ march against antisemitism, in New York City, Jan. 5, 2019. Photo: Seth Harrison / The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Goldsmiths, University of London has announced an “independent review into antisemitism at the College” after Professor David Hirsh was reportedly calleda “far right white supremacist” by its then-Students’ Union President.

Initially, the Students’ Union apparently refused to investigate Sara Bafo, its now-former President, following allegations of antisemitism, despite being requested to do so by the University.

Ms Bafo’s alleged tweet was said to have been written in response to a tweet from Prof. Hirsh, a prominent and highly-respected antisemitism expert, which said: “There is an antisemitic edge to official, institutional, university campaigns to ‘decolonise’ education.”

In response to the University’s request for the investigation, Ms Bafo tweetedthat the University “has tried to get the SU trustee board to investigate me for a tweet I made in response to a Zionist Goldsmiths academic’s explicit racist history & his delegitimisation of ‘Decolonisation’ campaigns,” adding: “This was a dirty tactic from the institution to silence me further as I was leaving.”

However, despite the Student’s Union denying the investigation on grounds of “free speech”, the University has announced that an independent probe will take place.

Frances Corner, the Warden of Goldsmiths, said: “We are supporting Dr Hirsh after unwarranted messages about him were posted on social media which I believe are utterly without foundation. These kinds of behaviours are completely unacceptable and will always be challenged.


(full article online)









						Goldsmiths undermines its own antisemitism probe announcement by adopting wrecking Jerusalem Declaration and International Definition of Antisemitism but without examples
					

Goldsmiths, University of London has announced an “independent review into antisemitism at the College” after Professor David Hirsh was reportedly called a “far right white supremacist” by its then-Students’ Union President. Initially, the Students’ Union apparently refused to investigate Sara...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Biden Administration’s special envoy to Iran is being urged to raise the Tehran regime’s antisemitic incitement at talks in Qataraimed at salvaging the 2015 nuclear deal between Iran, the US and five other world powers.

In a statement posted to Twitter, the US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF) — a federal government entity — called on US Envoy Rob Malley to challenge his Iranian interlocutors over a coarsely antisemitic cartoon published on the website of the regime’s “Supreme Leader,” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, last Friday.

(full article online)









						‘The Zionist Regime Will Fleece Them’: US Religious Freedom Commission Condemns Iranian ‘Blood Libel’ Cartoon
					

A detail from an image published on an Iranian regime website condemned for promoting the antisemitic “blood libel.” Image: Screenshot …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Presbyterian Church voted to declare Israel an apartheid state and establish a Nakba Remembrance Day, as well as passing two other resolutions highly critical of Israel on Tuesday at the American religious body's 225th General Assembly.

-----------

Notably, the Racial Equity Advocacy Committee supported the resolution with the recommendation that it replace mentions of antisemitism with "anti-Jewish" as it believed that antisemitism " encompasses other people groups in addition to our Jewish siblings."

(full article online)









						US Presbyterian Church: Israel is apartheid state, creates Nakba Day
					

The resolutions called Christian Zionist doctrine heretical and idolatrous and compared Israel's treatment of the Palestinians to the Holocaust.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anna Rajagopal: Antisemitic Convert Hired, Then Fired by Avodah (Judean Rose)
					

Anna Rajagopal is an "as a Jew" antisemite who pretends she only hates Zionists. She is also social justice org Avodah's latest hire.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism has been largely eliminated from Saudi textbooks, The Institute for Monitoring Peace and Cultural Tolerance in School Education (IMPACT-se) revealed in its annual report on education in Saudi Arabia.


The report, released on Monday, found that content portraying Jews as disobedient and teachings of antisemitic tropes such as Jewish wealth were removed from the Saudi curriculum.


*Antisemitic Qu'ran verses removed*​Saudi Arabia has seen a trend of improvement in removing antisemitism from its curriculum in recent years, IMPACT-se said.

According to the institute, Qur’an verses describing Jews being turned into monkeys were removed, as was the antisemitic myth that one of the goals of Zionism is a “global Jewish government.”


In addition, Qur'an verses prohibiting friendships with Jews and Christians and condemning homosexuality have all been removed in the past three years.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism largely eliminated from textbooks in Saudi Arabia - report
					

Saudi Arabia has seen a trend of improvement in removing antisemitism from its curriculum in recent years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The West Yorkshire Combined Authority adopted the International Definition of Antisemitism last week.

Mayor of West Yorkshire Tracy Brabin said: “West Yorkshire’s strength comes from its diversity but sadly discrimination, racism, islamophobia and antisemitism still exist here.

“That’s why it was important that we today formally adopted the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of Antisemitism. Our local Jewish communities face increasing threats and it is important we stand by them and understand the changing nature of the scourge that is antisemitism.”



(full article online )









						West Yorkshire Combined Authority adopts International Definition of Antisemitism
					

The West Yorkshire Combined Authority adopted the International Definition of Antisemitism last week. Mayor of West Yorkshire Tracy Brabin said: “West Yorkshire’s strength comes from its diversity but sadly discrimination, racism, islamophobia and antisemitism still exist here. “That’s why it...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Richard Minack, the principal of Brighton Secondary College in Melbourne, took to the stand in a lawsuit brought by five Jewish former students: Joel and Matt Kaplan, Liam Arnold-Levy, Guy Cohen and Zack Snelling. The plaintiffs claimed that they experienced antisemitic bullying, discrimination and negligence during their time at the school from 2013-2020, _The Canberra Times_ reported.


According to testimony previously heard in the trial, hundreds of hand-drawn swastikas adorned the walls and furniture of the school. Minack denied ever seeing swastikas, however. “I never observed a swastika on a table," he testified per _The Canberra Times_. "I never saw any of them on yard duties. In my experience, the level of graffiti at Brighton is a very low level."


In the supposedly rare instances when students would complain to Minack about swastika graffiti at the school, the principal told the court that he would demand that it be removed. Nevertheless, Minack never made sure that the swastikas were gone. “I never inspected the pavement to see if it was removed, no one reported that afterward so I assumed it had been," he said, according to _The Canberra Times_.

(full article online )









						Melbourne school principal testifies in ex-student antisemitism lawsuit
					

Antisemitic activity reportedly increased at the school after the principal gave a speech that called Jews “subhuman.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From Times of Israel:




> Palestinian gunmen opened fire during clashes with IDF troops guarding worshipers at a Jewish shrine in West Bank early Thursday, lightly wounding three Israelis.
> 
> The clashes erupted as hundreds of Jewish worshipers under military escort arrived to pray at Joseph’s Tomb on the outskirts of Nablus. According to the Israel Defense Forces, armed Palestinians directed “massive gunfire” at the compound.



Here is video from the attackers' side:

(vide online)

And here's what it looked like inside the compound:



The comments on the video praises the people shooting at religious Jews, and takes pride in the "cowardice" of Jewish worshipers taking cover from bullets and firebombs.
https://paltoday.ps/ar/post/449460/...ت-الاحتلال-والمستوطنين-بصليات-كثيفة-من-الرصاص
Islamic Jihad is taking credit for the attack, couching it in religious terms as they praise their "blessed fire."

And yet the one phrase one hardly hears when the media talks about Palestinians is "antisemitism." No matter how blatant the attacks are against Jews, no matter how much Palestinians cheer attacking recognizable Jews, no matter how explicit their Jew-hating rhetoric is on their own media - Western reporters stay far away from mentioning what is obvious to all. 

These attacks aren't against "Zionists." They aren't targeting "Israelis." *They are targeting Jews*. Everyone knows this. Yet no one wants to say it out loud.

The "pro-Palestinian" crowd that claims to be against antisemitism will be silent about this. So called "experts" on antisemitism like Marc Lamont Hill and Linda Sarsour and Peter Beinart will not say a word of condemnation. "Human rights" organizations will likewise stay silent because Palestinian Jew-hatred contradicts their carefully constructed narrative of Jewish culpability for all problems in the region. 

Meanwhile, Palestinians themselves openly celebrate the blatant attack on a Jewish holy site and the people who want to pray there. 

Jews should be allowed to freely worship in their holy spaces. Under the Oslo accords, Jews visiting Joseph's Tomb should be protected by Palestinians, not attacked by them. 

The insistence that Palestinians only hate "Zionists" or "settlers" is, to put it simply, a lie. It is a lie that the Arab world made up a century ago and one that the West has embraced, because hate is so distasteful. Accusing people of hate for no reason is seen as Islamophobic or Arabophobic; much better to pretend that it is a political issue and that the bigots are really just fighting for their rights. This, in turn, encourages the modern antisemites to increase their efforts to ethnically cleanse the region of Jews, knowing that the West is fully embracing their narrative. 

The Western world's refusal to face the truth doesn't make things more peaceful. On the contrary, it prolongs the conflict. 

Call this incident what it is: a Palestinian attack on Jews because they are Jews. 












						Is shooting religious Jewish worshipers at Joseph's Tomb just "anti-Zionism," too?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Blame the Jews.  Be ignorant and blame the Jews ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Noa Tishby, Israel’s Special Envoy for Combating Anti-Semitism and Delegitimization of Israel, shares her vision for the future of Jewish education.

(full article online)









						Passion for advocacy: Meet Israel’s Special Envoy for Combating Anti-Semitism
					

Noa Tishby, Israel’s Special Envoy for Combating Anti-Semitism and Delegitimization of Israel, shares her vision for the future of Jewish education.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The organization has a four-part mission to achieve its goal, according to its website. The plan includes stressing to the academic community that Israel is a legitimate state and that Zionism is a national self-determination movement like any other.

To that end, the network seeks to combat academic portrayals of Israel and Zionism that rely on misinterpretations of social science concepts such as apartheid, genocide and racial supremacy.

“It is our responsibility as educators to offer diverse perspectives to our students,” said Youngstown State University Associate Professor of Politics and International Relations Adam Fuller, who is also a member of the group’s coordinating committee.

The organization also seeks to ensure that campuses remain a “safe space” for students and scholars who identify as Jews and Zionists, according to its website.

(full article online)









						More than 80 scholars form group to fight anti-Zionism on campus
					

“We believe that the double standard to which Israel is held in the academy has not only stifled scholarship, but has created a climate of fear among faculty and students,” Jarrod Tanny, associate professor of Jewish history, said.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Council Member Inna Vernikov — a South Brooklyn Republican who earlier this month disappropriated $50,000 of funding for CUNY Law School over the BDS vote — said that antisemitism had “infested” many of CUNY’s 26 campuses across the city, with Jewish students and professors feeling “harassed, intimidated, [and] afraid to express their viewpoints.”

She similarly criticized the top administrator’s no-show, saying, “instead, he sent three witnesses who are here on Zoom, they’re not even here in this room to listen to the painful testimony of the professors and the students who have experienced pervasive, ongoing, discrimination and antisemitism at school.”

(full article online)










						New York City Council Members Grill CUNY Officials on ‘Pervasive’ Campus Antisemitism in Hearing
					

CUNY School of Law in New York City. Photo: Evulaj90 / Wikimedia Commons. The New York City Council held a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Next, Lori Lowenthal Marcus, the legal director of the Deborah Project, a public-interest law firm that is suing to halt the teaching of an anti-Semitic ethnic studies curriculum in California, joins Tobin on the show.

Marcus explains that a group calling itself Liberated Ethnic Studies, supported by political activists and the teachers’ unions, has used a California law mandating the teaching of ethnic studies to push a curriculum steeped in critical race theory and hatred of Israel.

“What the curriculum does is say over and over again that Israel is a colonialist settler white state that engages in apartheid genocide and land theft, and the Palestinians are the indigenous people,” says Marcus. “And the definition of apartheid includes what happens in Israel—that’s in lesson plans for kids. And settlers are defined as Jews who have stolen the land and the homes of … the indigenous Palestinians. So it’s really ugly. And that encouraged us to look into this carefully and bring this lawsuit,” she adds.

Besides being a scandal for what it’s doing to public schools, the implications of this curriculum going unchallenged are even more worrisome, she points out.

“If we think the college campuses are bad now for pro-Israel students, just wait until these children graduate from these schools after having been marinated in this hatred, starting at pre-kindergarten,” she says.

What’s more, she asserts, you can draw a straight line from this kind of anti-Israel propaganda to the anti-Semitic violence that took place in Los Angeles last spring during the fighting in Gaza.

(full article online)



			https://www.jns.org/anti-semitic-ethnic-studies-courses-are-marinating-students-in-hatred/?utm_source=The+Daily+Syndicate&utm_campaign=d0a70d1878-Daily+Syndicate+06-26-22+%28copy+2%29_COPY_03&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8583953730-d0a70d1878-%5BLIST_EMAIL_ID%5D&ct=t%28Daily+Syndicate+06-26-22+%28copy+2%29_COPY_03%29


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2016, a lawsuit was filed by Bassem al-Tamimi and many others against a host of American Jews and companies, including Sheldon Adelson, Elliott Abrams, Fox News and the United States itself, alleging that they are supporting genocide against the Palestinian people.

Recently, one of the plaintiffs - Abdul-Rahim Dib Dubar - filed his own motion for immediate partial summary judgment in the case. 

His motion looks like it was copied and pasted a crazed antisemitic website - including all caps.

Here's one page of 30, but most of them look like this, with falsified quotes that have been debunked hundreds of times. 

(full article online)









						Crazed, antisemitic rant submitted as a motion in US District Court
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## whoisit

I don't blame Israel for people like Barbara Spector, but I do blame us for helping her destroy the west and American culture. She couldn't do anything without the help of the welcomed communist Marxist in America.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is major confusion about the nature and range of antisemitism today. Most people recognize antisemitism when presented with it in simple statement form, such as calling someone a dirty Jew. Accusing all Jews of killing Jesus, while anachronistic, also falls into this simple, easily recognizable category of antisemitism.

However, it is much harder to identify the essence of some of the antisemitism disseminated through social media, a major channel used for this purpose nowadays. This particular form of antisemitism frequently uses stereotyping as its modus operandi, i.e. blaming all Jews for the actions or statements of one or a few Jews.

News items, speeches, and articles — frequently taken out of context — are shared on antisemitic social media platforms. This snowballs, drawing a host of inciting and violent talkbacks. One extreme case demonstrates the use of stereotyping in social media-disseminated antisemitism in recent years.  Barbara Lerner Spectre is an American Jew fairly unknown in Europe, outside of Sweden. She is a founding director of Paideia, the European Institute for Jewish Studies in Sweden.

In 2010, Spectre said in a rather minor broadcast: “I think there is a resurgence of antisemitism because at this point in time Europe has not yet learned how to be multicultural. And I think we are going to be part of the throes of that transformation, which must take place. Europe is not going to be the monolithic societies they once were in the last century. Jews are going to be at the centre of that. It’s a huge transformation for Europe to make. They are now going into a multicultural mode and Jews will be resented because of our leading role. But without that leading role and without that transformation, Europe will not survive.”

Few, if any, European Jewish leaders will share her views, but the relevance of her judgment is not the issue here. Hate-promoters picked up the broadcast and shared it en masse, presenting it as proof that Jews intend to take over Europe. Over recent years, this broadcast has attracted a barrage of at least 50, if not many more, articles and postings on hate sites and blogs, including Stormfront, a large white-supremacist site. Antisemitic hate reactions have overwhelmed Google, making it difficult to find any other statements by Spectre using the search engine.

There is a huge need for teaching materials on how to discern antisemitism once it goes beyond the direct curse or insult. Recognizing antisemitism in all its tactics and strategies is the indispensable first step toward fighting it. Incorporating it into teaching materials is the essential second step.










						Recognizing Antisemitism Is the First Step to Fighting It
					

Barbara Lerner Spectre. Photo: Wikipedia. There is major confusion about the nature and range of antisemitism today. Most people recognize …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This report has been written by John Færseth on commission from the Norwegian Centre against Racism

Conspiratorial anti-semitism – a Cause for ConCern
Contents
Introduction 4

A Conspiratorial Tradition 5
A Short History of Antisemitic Conspiracy Theories 6 The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and 20th-Century Antisemitism 6 Early Post-WWII Far Right Antisemitism and the Rise of Holocaust Denial 7 The Radical Right of the 1970s, 80s and 90s 9 William Pierce, The Turner Diaries and ZOG 10 James Mason and SIEGE 10
Modern Far-right Antisemitic Groups and Environments 11 The Alt-right and the White Ethnostate 11 Sources: Identitarianism and the European New Right 12 Some Important Exponents of the Alt-right 13 Other Far-right Antisemitic Groups 16
Antisemitism and Conspiracy Culture 18 “Cultural Marxism” 19 George Soros as Bogeyman 19
Other Manifestations of Antisemitism 20


Eastern and Central Europe:
Normalization and Utilization of Antisemitic Conspiracy Theories 21


Antisemitism and anti-Zionism in Western Europe: A Complicated Matter 23 The Role of Jewish Voices in Anti-Zionist Antisemitism 24 Conspiracy Theories and the War in Syria 24


Conclusions

(full article online)



			http://antirasistisk.no/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Conpiratorial-Antisemitism-A-Cause-for-Concern.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

“One teammate, who I got along with well was just kind of egging me on with some derogatory comments,” he told the outlet. Green then opened up about an encounter with an antisemitic fan.

“One time a guy looked at me and gave the ‘Heil Hitler’ salute. That was pretty disturbing,” he shared. “I just get more upset that some people kind of have that much anger that they feel like they need to get it out. It just didn’t make any sense to me. So yeah, not many times, but there’s certain ones that strike a nerve, and that one definitely did.”

----
During the online event he also recalled one game in the majors when he saw a fan of the opposing San Francisco Giants perform a Nazi salute from the bleachers. He said at the time, “You kind of just feel sad — not as much angry as just sad — that people have that type of hatred, anger, frustration, and they have no outlet for it.”










						Jewish Ex-MLB Outfielder Recalls Facing Antisemitism, Fan Giving Nazi Salute
					

Former New York Mets outfielder Shawn Green. Photo: Wknight94 via Wikimedia Commons. Former professional baseball player Shawn Green revealed in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> There is major confusion about the nature and range of antisemitism today. Most people recognize antisemitism when presented with it in simple statement form, such as calling someone a dirty Jew. Accusing all Jews of killing Jesus, while anachronistic, also falls into this simple, easily recognizable category of antisemitism.
> 
> However, it is much harder to identify the essence of some of the antisemitism disseminated through social media, a major channel used for this purpose nowadays. This particular form of antisemitism frequently uses stereotyping as its modus operandi, i.e. blaming all Jews for the actions or statements of one or a few Jews.
> 
> News items, speeches, and articles — frequently taken out of context — are shared on antisemitic social media platforms. This snowballs, drawing a host of inciting and violent talkbacks. One extreme case demonstrates the use of stereotyping in social media-disseminated antisemitism in recent years.  Barbara Lerner Spectre is an American Jew fairly unknown in Europe, outside of Sweden. She is a founding director of Paideia, the European Institute for Jewish Studies in Sweden.
> 
> In 2010, Spectre said in a rather minor broadcast: “I think there is a resurgence of antisemitism because at this point in time Europe has not yet learned how to be multicultural. And I think we are going to be part of the throes of that transformation, which must take place. Europe is not going to be the monolithic societies they once were in the last century. Jews are going to be at the centre of that. It’s a huge transformation for Europe to make. They are now going into a multicultural mode and Jews will be resented because of our leading role. But without that leading role and without that transformation, Europe will not survive.”
> 
> Few, if any, European Jewish leaders will share her views, but the relevance of her judgment is not the issue here. Hate-promoters picked up the broadcast and shared it en masse, presenting it as proof that Jews intend to take over Europe. Over recent years, this broadcast has attracted a barrage of at least 50, if not many more, articles and postings on hate sites and blogs, including Stormfront, a large white-supremacist site. Antisemitic hate reactions have overwhelmed Google, making it difficult to find any other statements by Spectre using the search engine.
> 
> There is a huge need for teaching materials on how to discern antisemitism once it goes beyond the direct curse or insult. Recognizing antisemitism in all its tactics and strategies is the indispensable first step toward fighting it. Incorporating it into teaching materials is the essential second step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognizing Antisemitism Is the First Step to Fighting It
> 
> 
> Barbara Lerner Spectre. Photo: Wikipedia. There is major confusion about the nature and range of antisemitism today. Most people recognize …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



Oh I get it now so your saying all white people are white supremist and thats why you hate white people and attack them for outing a NWO woman who thinks she knows what is best for others. 
 See how that feels to be falsely accused?Or maybe in your case it isn't false.
How can you deny what this woman said in the video?


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> Oh I get it now so your saying all white people are white supremist and thats why you hate white people and attack them for outing a NWO woman who thinks she knows what is best for others.
> See how that feels to be falsely accused?Or maybe in your case it isn't false.
> How can you deny what this woman said in the video?


When you do get to understand what she said, do let me know.

It will only take the next hundred years, or longer.


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> When you do get to understand what she said, do let me know.
> 
> It will only take the next hundred years, or longer.



Your signature,

_*"The natural response against anti-Zionism which derives from the hatred of Jews and the desire to destroy Israel as a sovereign Jewish nation"*

Denialism* is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.*_
See how this works is all nations want to be sovereign, including America, but don't worry America is no longer now so your defendant got her way, what I worry about now is who will defend Israel now that China is the world's superpower.America was Israels best friend and ally but guess you didn't know that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> Your signature,
> 
> _*"The natural response against anti-Zionism which derives from the hatred of Jews and the desire to destroy Israel as a sovereign Jewish nation"*
> 
> Denialism* is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.*_
> See how this works is all nations want to be sovereign, including America, but don't worry America is no longer now so your defendant got her way, what I worry about now is who will defend Israel now that China is the world's superpower.America was Israels best friend and ally but guess you didn't know that.


"See how this works is all nations want to be sovereign, including America, but don't worry America is no longer now so your defendant got her way, what I worry about now is who will defend Israel now that China is the world's superpower.America was Israels best friend and ally but guess you didn't know that."

Your antisemitic deranged brain gets all of these misinformation and conspiracy theories from other deranged brains.

Your paragraph above fully proves that.

You live in the world created by fools, and you think and act and react like a fool.

Thank you for posting again, as I checked the video you first posted.  You are probably one of the 230 subscribers.  Here is what I found:

230 subscribers


This video is free to use and redistribute under the FOIA. And is protected by TITLE 17  CHAPTER 1  S 107 of the U.S. Code. This clip is nonprofit and for educational purposes only. A clip from IBA television illustrating Israeli imposition toward The European Race. Partnered with The Right to Research Coalition.  http://www.righttoresearch.org/ And under 5 U.S.C. 552b(b) All Public information; agency rules, opinions, orders, records, and proceedings are to be available to the public. This video is public evidence in the case against _________ for commiting or attempting to commit Genocide on the European Race (a) Killing members of the group; (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. — Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide, Article II ANY REMOVAL OR CLAIM TO PROPERTY WILL BE TRIED IN UNITED STATES FEDERAL COURT WITH THE FULL SUPPORT AND COOPERATION OF THE  UNITED STATES FEDERAL GOVERNMENT
--------------------------------
What the above happens to be is the work of a very deranged, and dangerous mind which sees nothing but the boogey man in Jews, all Jews, and Israel.


To that imbecile, Europe is a Race.  A "Race" in danger from the Jewish people.  From Israel.

Europe would be surprised to learn that. Actually, Europe would be quite surprised at all of the above, since none of it is remotely true.  One will not find normal Europeans, Americans, or anyone else having such thoughts or beliefs.

"Israeli Imposition on the European Race".

What European toxic garbage that is.

And you should try to be the first one to be ashamed of the trash above and start thinking like a normal person, as most people in the world are.

You wish to continue to believe any and all of those lies, that is on you.

This thread is full of examples of people who decided to put the blame of everything on Jews and Israel, and the consequences they end up facing .


You have choices.


What will you choose?


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> "See how this works is all nations want to be sovereign, including America, but don't worry America is no longer now so your defendant got her way, what I worry about now is who will defend Israel now that China is the world's superpower.America was Israels best friend and ally but guess you didn't know that."
> 
> Your antisemitic deranged brain gets all of these misinformation and conspiracy theories from other deranged brains.
> 
> Your paragraph above fully proves that.
> 
> You live in the world created by fools, and you think and act and react like a fool.
> 
> Thank you for posting again, as I checked the video you first posted.  You are probably one of the 230 subscribers.  Here is what I found:
> 
> 230 subscribers
> 
> 
> This video is free to use and redistribute under the FOIA. And is protected by TITLE 17  CHAPTER 1  S 107 of the U.S. Code. This clip is nonprofit and for educational purposes only. A clip from IBA television illustrating Israeli imposition toward The European Race. Partnered with The Right to Research Coalition.  http://www.righttoresearch.org/ And under 5 U.S.C. 552b(b) All Public information; agency rules, opinions, orders, records, and proceedings are to be available to the public. This video is public evidence in the case against _________ for commiting or attempting to commit Genocide on the European Race (a) Killing members of the group; (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. — Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide, Article II ANY REMOVAL OR CLAIM TO PROPERTY WILL BE TRIED IN UNITED STATES FEDERAL COURT WITH THE FULL SUPPORT AND COOPERATION OF THE  UNITED STATES FEDERAL GOVERNMENT
> --------------------------------
> What the above happens to be is the work of a very deranged, and dangerous mind which sees nothing but the boogey man in Jews, all Jews, and Israel.
> 
> 
> To that imbecile, Europe is a Race.  A "Race" in danger from the Jewish people.  From Israel.
> 
> Europe would be surprised to learn that. Actually, Europe would be quite surprised at all of the above, since none of it is remotely true.  One will not find normal Europeans, Americans, or anyone else having such thoughts or beliefs.
> 
> "Israeli Imposition on the European Race".
> 
> What European toxic garbage that is.
> 
> And you should try to be the first one to be ashamed of the trash above and start thinking like a normal person, as most people in the world are.
> 
> You wish to continue to believe any and all of those lies, that is on you.
> 
> This thread is full of examples of people who decided to put the blame of everything on Jews and Israel, and the consequences they end up facing .
> 
> 
> You have choices.
> 
> 
> What will you choose?



I'm done with this debate since all you know is to call people names and act like a child.Your a hateful person.


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> I'm done with this debate since all you know is to call people names and act like a child.Your a hateful person.


Ignorant Coward


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember Marc Garlasco?

Back in 2009, I discovered that Garlasco, a Human Rights Watch researcher who wrote that organization's typically one-sided anti-Israel reports, was an avid collector of Nazi memorabilia.

He was forced to resign after it was discovered that he had written things like "The leather SS jacket makes my blood go cold it is so COOL!"

Now, NPR is rehabilitating him, interviewing him as an "expert" in a story about how Israel supposedly cannot be trusted to investigate itself in the Shien Abu Akleh killing:




> ESTRIN: Israel is similar to other militaries, which tend to protect their own when they ask troops to risk their lives for their country, says former Pentagon official Marc Garlasco, who has investigated war crimes around the world.
> 
> MARC GARLASCO: Militaries in particular have a very poor record of investigating themselves. It doesn't matter if we're talking about Israel or the United States, Myanmar. When organizations investigate themselves, they tend to either exonerate their personnel, or they'll go after the lowest-hanging fruit, and we very rarely see any kind of justice.



If so, why did the IDF immediately identify a possible weapon that could have killed Abu Akleh? Why didn't it do what the Palestinians did and insist that the other side must have killed her?

The NPR piece is a typical example of choosing the narrative first and then finding an "expert" to support the already chosen outcome. In this case, they chose someone who used to use the nickname "Flak88" after a German anti-tank weapon that also happens to include the "88" dog-whistle that neo-Nazis use as a shorthand for "Heil Hitler" (H being the 8th letter of the alphabet.)

And someone who not only collects Nazi memorabilia, but wears modern sweatshirts celebrating Nazi-era medals.











						NPR rehabilitates disgraced HRW researcher (and Nazi memorabilia fan) Marc Garlasco
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ice Cube, whose real name is O'Shea Jackson, has in his songs referred to a Jewish music producer as a "white Jew" and "cracker" and Asian shopkeepers as "little Chinese motherfucker." He is also an admirer of Louis Farrakhan, the Nation of Islam leader who has called Jews wicked and compared them to "termites."

Now, Ice Cube will lead the NFL's "economic equity" program to spur partnerships with black–owned businesses. The partnership is through the rapper's Contract With Black America Institute, which supports reparations and affirmative action for secondary schools and colleges.

The move comes as the NFL faces intense criticism over its handling of race issues. Former Miami Dolphins head coach Brian Flores earlier this year sued the league and three of its teams for alleged racial discrimination. Social justice activists have criticized the NFL for failing to hire more black head coaches.

Ice Cube has an extensive history of anti-Semitic, anti-white, and anti-Asian rhetoric. He came under fire in 2020 for a series of social media posts with anti-Semitic tropes and for praising Farrakhan.

-----
Ice Cube at the time denied allegations of anti-Semitism, but the scandal renewed scrutiny of songs from earlier in his career that urge violence against Asians and Jewish music executive Jerry Heller.

In the track "No Vaseline" from the 1991 album _Death Certificate_, Ice Cube called Heller a "white Jew" and "cracker."

"Get rid of that devil real simple. Put a bullet in his temple," he rapped.

(full article online)









						Flag on the Play: NFL Taps Anti-Semitic Rapper To Lead Social Justice Initiative - Washington Free Beacon
					

The face of the NFL's newest social justice initiative is an anti-Semitic rapper who in his songs has called for violence against Jews and Asians.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish junior footballers aged seven have been taunted by children on opposing teams with hissing sounds meant to evoke the gas chambers.

The disturbing practice has emerged as former cabinet minister Theresa Villiers urges the football authorities to enforce the same “zero tolerance” on antisemitism in the professional and amateur game that is rightly applied to other forms of racism.

In a parliamentary debate on antisemitism in football last week, Labour MP for Bury South Christian Wakeford said: “Even at grassroots and junior football, I have heard local reports from Maccabi of their Jewish players – some only seven years of age – being hissed at by players on the opposite side, replicating the noise of the gas chambers. I am sure that we can all agree that is truly shameful, shocking and abhorrent.”

Tory former Northern Ireland secretary Ms Villiers told the JC: “I found that incredibly disturbing. To have young children inflicting that on each other is horrifying.” She suggested that many referees would be unaware of what the hissing meant. The answer, she added, was “to improve referee training at all levels of the game, so that they will realise what’s happening and put a stop to it”.

Ms Villiers, the MP for Chipping Barnet, is calling for a clampdown on anti-Jewish bullying involving clubs, police and prosecutors.

She told the JC: “As in other spheres, antisemitism is taken less seriously in football than other forms of racism.

“Some action is already being taken, but there has to be more.

“Clubs and the footballing authorities need to make it clearer that this kind of behaviour will not be tolerated and they must take action quicker, while the police must be readier to make arrests.

“And when people are found guilty, clubs should ban the perpetrators from their grounds, even if they are season ticket holders. Such people should not be welcome at games.”

She told the JC that well as banning supporters guilty of antisemitic acts from grounds and training referees to recognise and deal with the problem, football authorities must do their utmost to educate fans, players and officials.

Her proposals were endorsed by Jonathan Metliss, a longstanding campaigner against football antisemitism and the chairman of Action Against Discrimination (AAD), who held lengthy discussions with Ms Villiers before the debate in Westminster Hall.


(full article online)




			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/jewish-footballers-aged-seven-taunted-by-opponents-with-'gas-chamber'-hissing-sounds-sVCBx8UlmBNIYYB1pOEWz


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Mayfield Heights business owner’s video posted on TikTok and espousing that a Jewish elite controls the world has been condemned by the chair of the community relations committee of the Jewish Federation of Cleveland.

Gregg Levine told the Cleveland Jewish News on June 30 that “this is vile, disgusting and dangerous antisemitism right here in our own community, where many of us live and work and shop.”

He said the video was “especially concerning as it is so easily and falsely spread on social media,” he wrote. “Twitter, Tic Tok (sic) and other forms of social media make the spewing of this hatred, this blatant antisemitism grow exponentially.”

------
“Upon receiving your call, we immediately reached out to the franchisee and found that, starting Monday of this week, the situation was already being addressed. The franchisee asked the member to take down the video and is handling this matter internally with the member. The franchisee also sent a message to all members at the location that this type of behavior does not align with the company’s values. My Salon Suite follows FLAIR core values that are intended to provide a safe and secure place for beauty professionals to own and operate their business. FLAIR stands for Fun, Loving, Creatively Inspired Entrepreneurs. Our goal is to create a thriving and connected community of entrepreneurs.”

In a separate video on TikTok, the woman, whose account name is jennyrosep13, said she was raised Catholic, which she described as “culty.”

However, “She’s claiming she’s Jewish, as many antisemites do once they are exposed,” Rez said. “That’s not an uncommon practice.”

Rez said StopAntisemitism took an interest in the video because of her audience of 69,000 viewers.

“So this is very concerning that when you and I and the average citizen takes a look at (it), whether we laugh or we laugh in disgust, and we say this is completely false,” Rez said. “She’s influencing young minds again, because the average user is under 25. On TikTok with this antisemitic nonsense.”

The woman established a backup account under the name Jennyrosespace13. In a video at that account, she said, “This page is for when I’m not able to go live on my main account, when I’m being shadow-banned like I am currently, when my videos aren’t doing too well and all that.”

No one returned a telephone call from Jenny Rose Luxury Hair Salon on June 30.

Levine, who is a member of the Cleveland Jewish Publication Company Board of Directors, addressed the issue in light of the growing number of antisemitic incidents documented in recent months and years.

“We continue to see growing antisemitism around the world, in our country and sadly in our own community,” Levine wrote. “It is unacceptable and just plain heartbreaking that so many in our community are scared to be Jewish in 2022. It is critical to call out these conspiracy theories, to fight antisemitism and all forms of hatred as soon as they are discovered.”


(full article online)









						Mayfield Heights hairdresser’s antisemitic video condemned
					

A Mayfield Heights business owner’s video posted on TikTok and espousing that a Jewish elite controls the world has been condemned by the chair of the community relations committee of




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Jewish cemetery in Winnipeg, Canada, finds 70 tombstones toppled to ground
					

According to Gustavo Zentner, president of the Jewish Federation of Winnipeg, “you would be hard-pressed to find a Jewish person in Winnipeg who doesn’t have a friend or relative buried there.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In April, Debbie Wasserman Schultz and Dan Crenshaw sponsored a bipartisan resolution calling for the US to declare infertility as a disease and to fund research to combat infertility.

The resolution says, "Blacks, Hispanics, Ashkenazi Jews, American Indians, Alaska Natives, Native Hawaiians and Pacific Islanders, East Asians, Indians and Pakistanis from the Punjab region, and persons of Caribbean, Mediterranean, French Canadian, or Middle Eastern ancestry suffer from disproportionately higher rates of certain diseases and gynecological, endocrine, and autoimmune disorders, that may contribute to higher rates of infertility among these populations."




A Jordanian writer thinks that this is evidence that Jews have taken over the US government.

At the end of a screed attacking Special Envoy to Monitor and Combat Antisemitism Deborah Lipstadt, Mohamed Kharroub writes:




> There is a strange and provocative bill that reveals the depth of the Zionist penetration into the American political fabric. Democratic Congresswoman Debbie Schultz, *who is Jewish*, presented a new bill to Congress on 4/29/2022 for Congress to finance research and awareness-raising related to the prevalence of infertility among white/Ashkenazi Jews in Israel.
> 
> The draft resolution states that “that the United States Government has a responsibility to help examine, create, and implement solutions to address and alleviate the problems associated with the disease." It is a project that, as usual, has been supported by Jewish/American organizations , which supports Congress funding research and education on infertility rates among Jews/Ashkenazis in Israel...
> 
> Do not be surprised that we will wake up one day soon to an American decision to include all white-only Israeli Jews with the US government/free health insurance for life.



Needless to say, the bill doesn't mention Israel once. It mentions Jews fewer times than it mentions Hispanics and American Indians.  Dan Crenshaw is not Jewish. 

Yet to paranoid antisemitic Jordanians, it is proof positive that Jews are forcing Congress to provide health care to "white" Israelis. 

This is the level of paranoid antisemitism that is mainstream in much of the Arab world. 











						Congressional resolution on infertility cited as proof that Jews control America
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli passengers, who were traveling back home, said they made several attempts to find Israel on the list, but to no avail.

"We tried to find Israel and complete the check-in in advance, but we just couldn't find it," the passengers told Israel Hayom. "We didn't really understand why, and we checked a few times and Israel wasn't on the list, but Palestine was, which is crazy."

Unable to find Israel on the list, the passengers arrived at the airport without prior check-in.

"Because of that, we were seated at different seats than we were originally assigned," they said. "But that is not too bad, what is terrible is that all countries of the world are on the list, like Iran and Iraq, but Israel isn't. 

A few weeks ago, Transavia informed its passengers traveling moments before boarding the plane that the country did not allow its place to land at Ben-Gurion International Airport. Left stranded, the travelers attempted to find alternative ways of getting home, although most were stuck in Paris for several days. 

The Israeli Embassy in France, the Foreign Ministry, and the Administration of Border Crossings, Population and Immigration said they were unfamiliar with any such limit.

A few days later, the airline announced that it had experienced technical difficulties and apologized for the inconvenience. 

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/04/travelers-shocked-over-dutch-airlines-exclusion-of-israel-on-list-of-countries/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In “Artists Under Fire” (Lioncrest, 2022), author and activist Lana Melman lays out clearly and succinctly just how big a threat BDS and its cultural boycott of Israel have become — not only to Israel, and not even only to Jews worldwide, but to the flourishing of the arts everywhere.

As Melman writes, “The BDS campaign against Israel seeks to use the celebrity of artists as a tool to destroy Israel and stir up hate against Jews worldwide … They want international artists to shun performances in Israel and international venues to rescind invitations to Israeli artists. Their rhetoric reeks of classic antisemitic tropes, demonizes Israel, and is stirring up Jew-hatred worldwide.”

Part of the problem, the author explains, is the general acceptance of the BDS movement’s self-defensive argument that it is not anti-Jewish, but “merely” anti-Israel — a protest against the country’s politics, not its people.

Melman isn’t buying it. “We are told antizionism is about Israel, but in fact, it is an attack on Jews — and many Jews either do not see that or are bullied into not accepting what they see,” she writes. “Antizionism is antisemitism. It traffics in modern-day blood libel (the false allegation that Jews murder Christians during their rituals) and anti-Jewish conspiracy theories about money and power. It demonizes Israel and creates an environment that makes Jew-hatred more acceptable worldwide. And it singles out the Jewish homeland for criticism and reproach disproportionate to its errors.”

Just how dangerous this is, and how much damage BDS has already done, turns out to be worse than you might think.

“Numerous polls conducted in recent years have shown a direct correlation between antizionism and antisemitism, with large segments of the population echoing the false accusations circulated by BDS,” Melman explains in “Artists Under Fire.” “An Action and Protection League (APL) poll collected 500,000 data points from a total of 16,000 people in 16 EU countries from December 2019 to January 2020. One-fourth of those polled equated Israelis to Nazis and agreed that this justifies an international boycott of Israel — and 21 percent expressed their belief that “there is a secret Jewish network that influences political and economic affairs in the world.”

No wonder antisemitic attacks have grown worse and more frequent in most of Europe, as well as in the United States, in recent years.

Much of this antisemitism comes not, as many would expect, from neo-Nazis and extremists on the far right, but rather, from so-called “progressives” and “social justice warriors” on the left. It often attaches itself — ironically enough — to “wokeness,” a movement theoretically based on supporting the rights of minority groups.

(full article online)









						Artists Under Fire: The BDS War Against Celebrities, Jews, and Israel
					

The cover of “Artists Under Fire.” Photo: provided. The announcement came just recently on social media: the folk band Big …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazarian said that if the ADL had to pick one country on which to focus its efforts, “that would be the Islamic Republic of Iran.” She cited Tehran’s ongoing nuclear ambitions, its backing for terrorist groups across the Middle East such as Hezbollah in Lebanon, and its gruesome human rights record as the basis for concern about the regime’s future behavior — including its attempt to extend its “long arm” into Europe, Africa and Latin America.

She recalled that on a visit to Jerusalem in the wake of the May 2021 conflict in Gaza, then Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett had referred to an op-ed authored by the ADL that exposed “Supreme Leader” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei’s personal involvement in inciting antisemitism, remarking that a bigger push was needed on this front. Khamenei “has a specific ideological connection with the worst conspiracy theories to exist,” Nazarian argued. “We know, when a head of state has that kind of background, where it’s going to lead.”

Iran’s presence on social media platforms has led the ADL to reach out to the companies operating them, pointing to the profusion of antisemitic content that they permit, particularly in languages other than English. “It’s not enough to moderate content if it’s only in English,” Nazarian said. She added that the ADL had examined Iran’s social media output in Farsi, “to demonstrate the discrepancy.” Social media companies were “not paying attention to content in French, Arabic, Spanish, Farsi, Turkish and other languages,” she said. The ADL regularly conducts searches of core terms like “Jew” in 12 languages to determine, said Nazarian, “the proportion of the use of the word ‘Jew’ with a negative connotation, as opposed to an objective one.”

(full article online)










						‘Iran Is the Number One Sponsor of Antisemitism, Hands Down,’ Says Departing ADL Head of International Relations
					

ADL’s departing director of international affairs, Sharon Nazarian, is seen with Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz. Photo: ADL Five years …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The folks at Amnesty USA are not shy about admitting that they are anti-Zionist. They just redefine it to mean "critical of Israel." But in reality it means that they oppose self-determination for the Jewish people. Which is pretty antisemitic.

The account consistently dismisses any pro-Israel viewpoint as a lie by definition - and accuse anyone who supports Israel of being trolls paid by the Israeli government.  In one exchange, they wrote to a critic, "R u one of the paid trolls by #Israel?  Wonder what a person's soul sells for nowadays." And "R u a paid troll perhaps?" And "Do you get paid to troll?  How much do you make?"

They actually said that no one should believe a word that the Israeli government or pro-Israel people says:"Don't believe the 'hasbara' (propaganda) being spread by Israeli military and supporters.  They always try to control the narrative so their statements should never be taken at face value." 

They've never said this about the Palestinian Authority. Or Hamas. Only supporters of Israel are accused of being liars by definition. 

Yet they insist that they aren't biased.

Judge for yourself.

(full article online)










						Amnesty USA's "Israel-Palestinian" Twitter account never condemns terrorism, rails against "hasbara," accuses pro-Israel tweeters of being "paid trolls"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the heels of a landmark trip to Saudi Arabia, the newly sworn-in United States special envoy to monitor and combat antisemitism, Prof. Deborah Lipstadt, said Tuesday at Jerusalem’s Hebrew University that “there is a change afoot in this region.”

She made her comments at the forum “New Tools in Combating Contemporary Antisemitism,” which was jointly held by the US Embassy in Jerusalem, Israel’s Foreign Ministry, the Hebrew University in Jerusalem and the Diaspora Ministry.

“For too many decades, the kingdom of Saudi Arabia was a great exporter of Jew-hatred, but what I found is something quite different, something that has changed there dramatically in the last few years,” Lipstadt said, noting that the kingdom has also begun to implement changes in religious laws and the position of women in the country.

“I met with the heads and staffs of embassies focused on combating violent extremism, focused on interfaith dialogue, including the Muslim World League, whose secretary-general visited Auschwitz in 2020,” Lipstadt said. “We heard from a number of people who seemed willing to divide between the geopolitical crisis as it stands here in Israel vis-à-vis the Palestinians and the fact that antisemitism is something separate and apart.

“These are important first steps. There was a clear willingness to continue this conversation. There is room to move things forward.”

----
At the forum in Jerusalem, Nides said, “None of us would disagree that antisemitism is on the rise. You can’t open a newspaper or look at social media and hear about the violence that takes place and not believe it to be true. We’re doing our best, but our best is not enough.”

Repeating Lipstadt’s statement that antisemitism seeps in from all corners of society and across the political spectrum, Greenblatt said, “Something has changed in the US and around the world. In 2021, the ADL recorded the highest number of antisemitic incidents we’ve ever seen in American history — 2,717 acts, a 34 percent increase over the prior year… The number last year was almost triple that of 2015.”

Greenblatt noted that over 100 white supremacists from a group called the Patriot Front marched on July 4 in front of the state house in Boston, Massachusetts, while just weeks before, an anonymous “mapping project” published details of Boston-area Jewish institutions, calling them part of the “Zionist empire of oppression.”

“Who do they blame, who do they make this slander against? The Jewish Community Center of Boston, the Jewish day school, the synagogues. How does this happen that you blame the synagogues for the devastation and ‘colonization’? It’s because for years, we’ve seen this in some elements of the anti-Israel community. Anti-Israeli NGOs in the US have been saying this kind of thing for years, with no one stopping them, no one protesting them,” Greenblatt said.

(full article online)









						07/05 Links Pt2: Antisemitism envoy Lipstadt sees Jew-hatred declining in Mideast, rising in US; Lessons of Ben & Jerry's: Boycotting Israel isn't low-risk
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Professors Confino and Goldberg spent much of their time on the webinar denouncing the IHRA definition, and echoing the sentiment of an articlewhere they jointly argue that, “The IHRA definition is nothing but a document used by Israeli propagandists to protect Israel against any harsh criticism regarding its attitude toward the Palestinians.”

In December 2020, Professor Zreik signed a petition that claimed: “The IHRA is used to delegitimize the Palestinian cause and silence defenders of Palestinian rights,” a bald-faced lie that he reiterated throughout the webinar.

Zreik also complains about the semantics of the term “antisemitism,” but fails to acknowledge the history of the world’s oldest hatred.

Zreik’s attempt to redefine antisemitism is an age-old attempt to trivialize the Jewish experience. For thousands of years, Jews have remained the target of systemic discrimination and intense pressure to erase their culture, language, and identity. These experiences have come to be known as antisemitism. It is disrespectful and intellectually dishonest to appropriate this term to describe something completely unrelated.

Contrary to Confino, Golberg, and Zreik’s mischaracterization, the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance is an intergovernmentalorganization that makes it clear in its working definition that criticism of Israel, in and of itself, is not antisemitic.
-----

It isn’t hard to see why Confino, Goldberg, and Zreik take issue with the IHRA working definition of antisemitism. In this webinar alone, the three discussed the possibility of a “pro-Israel” conspiracy, defended the targeting of Jews by anti-Zionists as a form of “activism,” and shared their affinity for anti-Jewish historical revisionism. Behind the academic-speak and the imprimatur of their respective academic institutions lies an antisemitic agenda, one that they evidently do not want to be challenged by those informed by the IHRA’s working definition of antisemitism.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Academics Attack the IHRA Definition of Antisemitism in Hate-Filled Webinar
					

The campus of the University of Massachusetts at Amherst. Photo: UMass Amherst. On May 8, 2022, the Institute for Holocaust …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last Friday, a small group of anti-Israel protesters rioted with Palestinian flags and threatened the life of a store owner in an Orthodox Jewish neighborhood in the Greater Toronto Area.

At the Chabad Gate Plaza, situated in a largely Jewish area of Thornhill, a few blocks north of Toronto, several protesters managed to practically shut down the plaza for over three hours as Orthodox Jews were shopping for Shabbat.

Only those coming by foot managed to enter the area, as the parking lot was completely taken over by the anti-Israel activists who made claims such as that Israel is killing Palestinian children.

But Gabriel, the owner of Taste of Israel, which sells a variety of Israeli products, told World Israel News that it wasn’t the loss of sales that was upsetting him. Rather, he is now worried about his safety.

According to Gabriel, who asked not to publish his family name, one of the leaders of the gang – a woman – claimed that they have nothing against the Jews, just Zionists. She also told him they know where he lives and would come to his home.

(full article online)

https://worldisraelnews.com/were-coming-to-kill-you-bds-activist-threatens-toronto-store-owner-selling-israeli-products/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Jews+Fear+Being+Trapped+in+Russia%3B+‘We’re+Coming+to+Kill+You%2C’+BDS+Activist+Threatens+Jewish+Store+Owner%3B+What+We+Know+About+Shooting+Victims%3B+Stabbed+in+Head+on+Way+to+Pray&utm_campaign=20220705_m168482710_Jews+Fear+Being+Trapped+in+Russia%3B+‘We’re+Coming+to+Kill+You%2C’+BDS+Activist+Threatens+Jewish+Store+Owner%3B+What+We+Know+About+Shooting+Victims%3B+Stabbed+in+Head+on+Way+to+Pray&utm_term=_E2_80_98We_E2_80_99re+Coming+to+Kill+You_2C_E2_80_99+BDS+Activist+Threatens+Jewish+Store+Owner


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a Jewish student who believes in Israel’s right to exist as a Jewish state, but also as a member of a family that fought against government suppression in the US, I was shaken when I realized the resolution’s incredibly broad sweep. Was this a nightmare, or was I seeing a form of creeping McCarthyism — albeit one wrapped in the cloth of what is now labeled anti-Zionism?

After all, if the resolution is implemented as is, it will harm current and prospective students, faculty, and staff members and contractors who are or who are perceived as being Jewish, pro-Israel, or have ties to Israeli universities and businesses. The rights of students to participate in on-campus clubs with similarly suspected ties could also be jeopardized.

In the 1940s and 1950s, faculty and staff members and students were dismissed from universities, based on a suspicion that they were or had links — however tenuous — to those that were or were perceived as being Communists, or had links to links to links to those who might be Communists.

Now, at the law school — where the focus is purportedly on anti-Zionism — the BDS resolution would become a new form of McCarthyism. Just substitute the word “Zionism” for “Communism.”

To protect the freedoms and rights that we all cherish in this Nation, this State, this city, this university, and at this school, the student government and Faculty Council should reconsider the BDS resolution, as it is currently framed. They need to ensure the enhancement — not a reduction — of the constitutional and academic freedom rights of all concerned.

Our school’s motto is “Law in the Service of Human Needs.” To the student government and Faculty Council, I say that all human beings in or at the doorway of this school need to be treated as equal under all, including your laws.

(full article online)









						Why CUNY Law School Is Heading Towards a New McCarthyism
					

CUNY School of Law in New York City. Photo: Evulaj90 / Wikimedia Commons. My name is Lisa Y. Rubin, and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The whole premise is even more absurd when considering the fact that Israel is a multicultural society with equal rights for all. In a Nazi society this wasn’t the case. Jews were stripped of all rights. They were forbidden from holding public office or working in academia. Jewish books were burned and it was forbidden to have sexual relations with Jews. By contrast, Arabs in Israel can and do hold the highest office, arabic books are printed, and Arabs and Jews have sex. Good for them. It’s nice to know someone’s having fun.

If Jews and Israel aren’t behaving like Nazis in either thought or deed, why does this allegation exist? There are a few reasons. None of them complicated. Firstly, Holocaust inversion is a way for Europe to assuage their guilt over their role in the extermination of Jews. If it turns out we’re evil like the Nazis - well then it wasn’t such a bad thing that people collaborated or turned a blind eye to our deaths. The eagerness to believe Jews _are_ disposed to such evil is itself a case of simple, old school antisemitism. Being able to throw the Holocaust in the face of its Jewish victims adds a deliciously taboo, antisemitic frisson, calibrated to cause maximum pain and degradation to the Jews that hear it.

Then there’s the role it can play in hurting the world’s only Jewish country. The goal of pro-Palestinian extremists who reject peace, despise Jewish self-determination and who seek arab-muslim hegemony in the Middle East is to say whatever is conducive towards channeling hatred at Israel. As Nazism is synonymous with evil, a civilised person would endorse anything - including violence - to eradicate such evil. Equating Israel with Nazism incites the destruction of the Jewish State and the genocide of its inhabitants. It now becomes clear that Holocaust inversion is actually a strategy for Holocaust _continuation. _

It also incites violence against Jews living in America, Britain, France and the entire diaspora. Most Jews in the world support the right of Israel to exist on land to which Jewish origins are indigenous and which is central to Jewish identity. But if it transpires that these Jews are supporting “_Nazis_” - then they deserved to be ostracised, screamed at, shoved and punched, right? 

In conclusion: the notion that Israel and the Jews are acting like modern days Nazis is ridiculous and hateful. It is an assault on history and aims to inspire actual assault on Jews today. It reveals the level of hatred and danger that still exists for Jews. And so when people mockingly say, “_Haven’t the Jews learned the lesson of the Holocaust?_” We answer: yes we have - that’s why Israel exists.

(full article online)









						ARE JEWS THE NEW NAZIS?
					

The internet is awash with claims that Jews are like Nazis. This comes through insinuation or is explicitly stated. Some say Israelis are behaving like the Nazis today. Others, (invariably the same people), say Jews collaborated with Hitler in the past.




					leekern.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The article you’re reading now addresses the claim that Hitler and Jewish Zionists collaborated back in the 1930s. Once again the notion is entirely mischievous. The goal is to depict Israel and Jews as unremittingly evil and to therefore legitimise violence against them. If Zionism and Nazism are fraternal brothers - and if Nazism is a crime against civilisation - then Zionism must similarly be extinguished.

It’s elementary to even say this, but sane and decent people should know intellectually and instinctively that Zionism is not Nazism: it is a _response_ and _solution_ to Nazism. The goals of Nazis and Zionists never overlapped - despite attempts to misrepresent scattered evidence in order to reach perverted conclusions. The “evidence” in question is the Haavara Agreement. This agreement was reached in 1933 between Nazi Germany and some Zionist German Jews. It allowed German Jews - living under Nazism - to sell their assets in Germany. A Jew could transfer their money to the Haavara Company. Haavara then had to use this money to purchase goods manufactured in Nazi Germany. These German-made goods would then be sold in the British Mandate in Palestine. Any German Jew who managed to escape Nazi Germany and reach this destination would then receive their proceeds from the sale of these goods. Approximately 60,000 German Jews who sold their possessions did manage to escape Nazi Germany through this scheme in the years 1933–1939.

Those who claim Hitler’s desire for Jews to _leave_ Germany, and Zionists wanting Jews to _escape_ Germany means they collaborated in pursuit of a shared goal, have made a monstrous assault on history. It is an hateful attack on the memory of one of the most unfortunate, unempowered groups of the 20th century: Jews trapped between a rock and the Holocaust. It removes all intention and motivation from the equation. It removes all context. It removes the power dynamics at play. It removes the entire truth of the relationship: that Jews in Nazi Germany weren’t equal citizens - they were hostages. Jews weren’t voluntarily walking to freedom. They were being made to walk the plank.

We could also add that the British Mandate in Palestine was just one of _many_ places the Nazis wanted Jews to emigrate to. They simply wanted to get rid of their Jews and plunder all they could from them. Do we say Britain collaborated with the Nazis because they also took in German Jewish refugees? Do we say Britain is therefore equivalent to Nazi Germany and has no right to exist?

Of course we don’t. Because the accusation of Zionist-Nazi collaboration is a racist trick to incite hatred against Israel and Jews.

Let’s put it simply: Zionism wanted to _save_ Jews - Nazism wanted to _kill_ Jews.

The goal of Jews was to live freely with dignity. 

Hitler's goal was to strip them of every freedom and dignity.

Jews wanted to thrive. 

Hitler wanted to burn, gas, shoot and drown them. 

As the pretty reasonable goal of being alive could not be met under Hitler, Jews sought emancipation through the liberation movement of Zionism and to join other Jews already living on the land to which their origins are indigenous. 

To say Hitler supported Zionism is as stupid as saying Hitler supported Jewish pride by giving them yellow stars to wear…

…or that he helped create more leisure time for Jews by passing laws closing their shops….

…or that he made Jewish neighbourhoods safer by building walls round them and placing soldiers with machine guns outside…

…or that Kristallnacht was an attempt by Hitler to provide air conditioning to Jewish shops on those famously warm German winter evenings… 

…or that he helped Jews with their feng shui by taking their possessions and allowing them to embrace minimalism…

…or that such a big fan of the Jewish mother-in-law joke was Hitler that he passed a law forbidding Jews to marry any non-Jews in order to preserve his favourite comedy…

…or that he wanted life to be one big spring break for Jews so barred them from attending universities…

…or that he loved Jews so much that he funded a German expedition to try and find them across the whole of Europe and carried on doing so in spite of the best efforts of Britain, America and the allied nations to stop him…

It's absurd.

Zionism wanted to _save_ Jews - Nazism wanted to _kill_ Jews. 

I guess this is too subtle a difference for those so blinded by dogmatic opposition to Israel and Jewish self-determination that they’re prepared to rewrite the history of a minority whose backs were against the wall in a way we should shudder to imagine. 

Zionism was, and is, the emancipation movement of the Jewish People. Those who oppose it are the ones who actually have a closer kinship with Nazis in their desire to strip Jews of a right they happily bestow upon others. Seeing as we do live in a world where intentions towards Jews can often seem indistinguishable from those held by Nazi Germany - thank G-d for Zionism.

(full article online )










						DID ZIONISTS COLLABORATE WITH HITLER?
					

This is the second of two articles. The first article deals with the assertion that present day Israel behaves the same way towards Palestinians as Nazis did towards Jews. In that article I outline why the notion is absurd and the toxic reasons why Jew-haters make the claim. It can be found




					leekern.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In early June 1946, Haj Amin el-Husseini, also known as the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, escaped from a year of pleasant house arrest in France and flew to Cairo. Husseini, by then often referred to in Egypt simply as “the Mufti,” was internationally renowned as a collaborator with Nazi Germany as a result of his meeting with Adolf Hitler in Berlin in November 1941, and his Arabic language tirades to “kill the Jews” broadcast to the Middle East on the Third Reich’s short wave radio transmitters. Husseini was a key figure in an ideological and political fusion between Nazism and Islamism that achieved critical mass between 1941 and 1945 in Nazi Germany, and whose adherents sought to block the United Nations Partition Plan to establish an Arab and a Jewish state in former British Mandate Palestine, helping to define the boundaries of Arab politics for decades thereafter.
On June 11, 1946, Hassan al-Banna, the leader of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, penned the following welcome home to Husseini:



> Al-Ikhwan Al-Muslimin and all Arabs request the Arab League on which Arab hopes are pinned, to declare that the Mufti is welcome to stay in any Arab country he may choose, and that great welcome should be extended to him wherever he goes, as a sign of appreciation for his great services for the glory of Islam and the Arabs. The hearts of the Arabs palpitated with joy at hearing that the Mufti has succeeded in reaching an Arab country. The news sounded like thunder to the ears of some American, British, and Jewish tyrants. The lion is at last free, and he will roam the Arabian jungle to clear it of wolves.





> The great leader is back after many years of suffering in exile. Some Zionist papers in Egypt printed by La Societé de Publicitéshout and cry because the Mufti is back. We cannot blame them for they realize the importance of the role played by the Mufti in the Arab struggle against the crime about to be committed by the Americans and the English…The Mufti is worth the people of a whole nation put together. The Mufti is Palestine and Palestine is the Mufti. Oh Amin! What a great, stubborn, terrific, wonderful man you are! All these years of exile did not affect your fighting spirit.





> Hitler’s and Mussolini’s defeat did not frighten you. Your hair did not turn grey of fright, and you are still full of life and fight. What a hero, what a miracle of a man. We wish to know what the Arab youth, Cabinet Ministers, rich men, and princes of Palestine, Syria, Iraq, Tunis, Morocco, and Tripoli are going to do to be worthy of this hero. Yes, this hero who challenged an empire and fought Zionism, with the help of Hitler and Germany. Germany and Hitler are gone, but Amin Al-Husseini will continue the struggle.



Al-Banna, himself an ardent admirer of Hitler since he first read Mein Kampf, then compared Husseini to Mohammed and Christ.

When al-Banna wrote his panegyric to Husseini, the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt had a membership approaching 500,000 sympathizers and was the world’s leading Islamist organization. The Brotherhood sought to establish a state based on sharia law. It proposed to abolish political parties and parliamentary democracy. It called for nationalization of industry, banks, and land. It proposed an Islamist version of national socialism and anticommunism, and waged cultural war for male supremacy against sexual freedom and equality for women. It led the cry of opposition to the Zionist project in Palestine with language that made no distinction between antisemitism and anti-Zionism. It was recognized at the time by the Egyptian left as a reactionary if not fascist organization. Hence, al-Banna’s praise for the Nazi collaborator Husseini was not at all surprising for his liberal and left-leaning contemporaries.

After four decades of Soviet and PLO propaganda during the Cold War, then another four decades of Islamist propaganda from the government of Iran and organizations such as Hamas and Hezbollah, the reactionary and antisemitic core of the Muslim Brotherhood and the ideas of al-Banna and Haj Amin el-Husseini have, for many, been lost from view, were never known in the first place, or are dismissed as musty historical details. Yet al-Banna’s statement that Husseini would “continue the struggle” that Hitler had waged against the Jews and Zionism proved correct. As leader of the Arab Higher Committee in Palestine, Husseini did “continue the struggle” against the Jews by insisting on war in 1947 and 1948 in order to prevent Israel’s establishment, and by fueling the fusion of Islamism and Palestinian nationalism that would make rejecting the fact of Israel’s existence a core principle of Arab politics for the next half-century.

(full article online)









						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews Building Homes: If the Thought Makes You Nuts, Congrats! You’re an Antisemite (Judean Rose)
					

A letter from 29 Democratic congressman demands that Biden stop Jews from building homes.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Educational material for Palestinian students provided by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) promotes jihadi violence and incites antisemitism, according to a new report by Israeli education watchdog Impact-se.

Released on Thursday, the Review of 2022 UNRWA-Produced Study Materials in the Palestinian Territories found that the UNRWA curriculum describes Jews as “impure and inherently treacherous” and teaches that murdering Israelis leads to glory and martyrdom. The findings were made after UNRWA’s maintaining several times that its curricula was purged of antisemitism.

Examples included in Impact-se’s findings include a grammar lesson that uses the sentence, “The Palestinians sacrifice their blood to liberate Jerusalem,” and “Arabic Drill Cards” for 9th graders that say, “When the [Muslim] nation is negligent in protecting al-Aqsa, then the Jews will dare to defile it.” Neither does Israel appear on any maps.

Much of the material is “UNRWA branded,” Impact-se continued, but it cannot be accessed through its online education portal and is essentially hidden from public scrutiny.

“After a similar scandal last year, UNRWA promised that all offending material produced by them would be removed. It seems that UNRWA has interpreted this as removal from the website, where it can be scrutinized, rather than removed from actual classrooms,” Impact-se CEO Marcus Sheff  said in a statement. “UNRWA was again made aware of our concerns just two months ago.”

He observed that the US “is currently financing UNRWA to the tune of $338 million annually, the majority of which goes to education. Sadly, it is clear that hate teaching in UNRWA schools is increasing rather than abating since US funding was restarted. Surely, the will can be found to enforce policy, given that red lines are being crossed so egregiously.”

(full article online)









						UNRWA Palestinian Textbooks Still Inciting Antisemitism and Jihadi Violence, Concludes New Report
					

Palestinian employees of UNRWA in Gaza City demonstrate against the US decision in Jan 2018 to cut contributions to the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of the city government in the Spanish capital Madrid is urging that the promotion of the boycott campaign against Israel be considered a hate crime, as part of a new initiative to combat antisemitism in the cities and regions of the European Union.

Isabel Díaz Ayuso, the president of Community of Madrid, told a visiting US Jewish delegation on Tuesday that she had presented three amendments to a comprehensive strategy to combat antisemitism drawn up by the EU and debated last week by its Committee on the Regions — a body that allows regions and cities a voice in the formation of European law and policy.

The Madrid delegation’s key demand was that support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which seeks to isolate Israel as a prelude to its replacement with a single Palestinian state, be prosecuted as a hate crime under European law. According to the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism endorsed by the EU, “denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor” — a position embraced by the BDS campaign — is an example of antisemitic rhetoric.

(full article online)










						Prosecute BDS as a Hate Crime, Says Spanish Lawmaker | United with Israel
					

BDS should be prosecuted as a hate crime, president of city of Madrid tells visiting U.S. Jewish delegation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police are investigating a hate email a Jewish Florida mayor received Saturday that told him to kill himself, according to a local report on Tuesday.

The Venice Gondolier reported that an anonymous message sent to Venice Mayor Ron Feinsod contained various antisemitic slurs and said that Jews should leave Florida and the USA, among other statements.

(full article online)









						Jewish Florida mayor told ‘kill yourself’ in email | World Israel News
					

Police are investigating the antisemitic message Mayor Ron Feinsod received Saturday.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hint:  They are not Jewish ]




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/07/jewish-voice-for-peace-post-on-july-4-america-was-colonized-just-like-palestine/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A follower of mine from Brazil asked me a question on Twitter:


> Good morning, Sr. Elder of Ziyon. I'm from Brazil and could you tell why does Palestine hate Israel? In Brazil, all history teachers love Palestine and hate Israel. Why??


My brief response, expanded here:

Anti-Zionism is the modern (and socially acceptable) version of antisemitism. My book describes it in great detail. The unhinged loathing you see for Israel and Zionists have few parallels beyond historic hate of Jews. (And Palestinians admit they hate Jews in Arabic.) 

Anti-Zionists will claim that they are only supporting human rights, or opposing Israeli policies. But there is an entire NGO industry dedicated to making up or exaggerating Israeli crimes without context and without comparison to others. See my recent post on how Ben and Jerry's ignore human rights abuses in many countries they sell ice cream to. 

In order to accuse Israel of "apartheid," for example, Amnesty and HRW had to create an entirely new definition of apartheid that only applies to Israel. Now haters can point to that and claim Israel is worse than anyone - which is objectively absurd. 



The haters also go on to redefine Zionism itself. Zionism is a movement supporting self determination for the Jewish people. Anti-Zionists make up new definitions to justify their hate.

Another way to prove this is that virtually all of these people who pretend to care about Palestinian rights have little to say about discrimination against Palestinians in Arab countries. They are only upset when they can blame...Jews.

By any normal yardstick, Israel cares *more *about human rights than most countries. It is *more *progressive. It is far more tolerant of Muslims than much of Europe. It has worked harder than almost every other country to avoid civilian casualties in war. 

Haters deflect and ignore the facts. The only reason for their obsession is because Israel is a Jewish state. 










						A brief Twitter thread on anti-Zionism and antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In January 2020, Republican Gov. Bill Lee of Tennessee signed a bill effectively allowing Christians the “religious freedom” to discriminate against whomever they deemed non-Christians. The bill was designed most obviously to allow Christian organizations to discriminate against LBGTQ+ parents but had the added bonus, in Holston United Methodists’ eyes, to discriminate against other religions as well.

In January 2022, Elizabeth and Gabriel Rutan-Ram sued the Tennessee Department of Children’s Services after Holston United Methodist Home for Children refused to help them with the state-funded foster training services required by the state. The reason Holston United Methodist Home for Children refused to help them was because Elizabeth and Gabriel are Jewish.

On June 27, 2022, a three judge panel in a Tennessee court rejected their lawsuit on the grounds that: "Because the Couple has received the very services they claim they were previously denied, the Panel Majority adopts the Defendants' analysis and concludes that any issue related to denial of services is not capable of the prospective relief the Plaintiffs seek and is now moot.”

If you feel like you’ve heard this chestnut before, that’s because you have—in 19th century America. That’s when Supreme Court Justice Henry Billings Brown argued that having “separate but equal” accommodations for different races did not conflict with the 14th Amendment to the Constitution. Why? Because their legal equality was not impinged upon since there were other ways for Black Americans to receive services—just not the white services. In _Plessy v. Ferguson_, this made the point _moot_.








I guess these guys would be more in line with the “Christian values” Tennessee is willing to spend taxpayer money on?

The Tennessee court majority opinion, in this case Judges Roy B. Morgan Jr. and Carter S. Moore (with Chief Judge Ellen Hobbs Lyle dissenting), argue that because the Rutan-Rams were—after losing out on a foster child opportunity—finally able to foster a child, there was not enough “harm” done. They subsequently argue that just because the defendants were denied state-funded services because they were Jewish isn’t a sign of “stigmatic injury.” How? Because technically the law doesn’t consider Jewish people less than.

(full article online)









						‘Separate but equal’ returns to Tennessee with judges’ ruling against Jewish couple
					

Tennessee-based, state-sponsored Holston United Methodist Home for Children is a foster care and adoption agency. While they are a “private” entity, they receive taxpayer money under the guise that they are doing the heavy lifting service of placing...




					www.dailykos.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Note the use of the word Contributed. And the lack of was Zionism is actually about.
Rebuilding the Jewish Nation in its ancient homeland, even if one calls it Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

We wish that we were wrong in our prediction about PCUSA. Sadly, we were not.

No Jews were invited to committee meetings in preparation for the PCUSA’s upcoming General Assembly, but “Jews” were very much in evidence. A raft of anti-Israel resolutions, all of them unthinkable just eight years ago, were discussed and passed. And it’s not a huge surprise.

Over the last several decades, PCUSA has lost hundreds of thousands of members, and many dozens of churches.

When it comes to Israel, the PCUSA initially focused on the alleged evils of “the occupation.” Now its hate has vastly expanded, from discussions on withholding military aid from Israel, to labeling Israel as “apartheid” and supporting the Kairos Palestine statement — a pseudo-theological document that denies the connection between Jews and the land to which they were attached since Biblical times. PCUSA also gives a moral pass to Palestinian terrorism.

PCUSA’s fig leaf self-description as supporting both sides in a complex dispute has been dropped, leaving PCUSA’s naked anti-Israel worldview on full display.

Over the years, the PCUSA would mourn the destruction in Gaza without mentioning the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza into Israel. Throughout, however, PCUSA was careful not to attack Jews. At most, it was “Zionists” who were guilty.

But now, they’ve dropped the pretense. The commissioners who spoke at recent meetings spoke openly, not about Israelis, but about “Jews,” and things “Jewish” — such as, “The Israeli regime … advances one group, Jews, over another, Palestinians.”

The final spiral actually began last year, with a statement by PCUSA’s Stated Clerk, J. Herbert Nelson, who conveyed in the style of Louis Farrakhan: “The nation of Israel has declared Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.” He then went on to demand that Jews in America use their power to rein in their errant brothers and sisters. He thus channeled multiple stereotypes about Jews — collective guilt and monetary power — all while antisemites were attacking Jews walking the streets of New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, and other US cities.

None of this happens in a vacuum. The World Council of Churches (WCC), representing some 500 million Christians in 110 countries, has been antagonistic towards Israel since its inception in 1948.

The WCC’s hostility towards the Jewish state reached its nadir with the election of the Rev. Jerry Pillay of South Africa to its top position. Speaking to a PCUSA group in 2014, he advocated for global BDS (boycott, divestment, and sanctions), whose mission includes the dismantling of Israel, and has been recognized as fundamentally antisemitic by foreign governments and a number of US states. He has spoken of the “exclusionary and violent character of the Israeli Zionist project,” and decried the creation of a Jewish state “on the land of Palestine.”

In self-defense and with unmitigated chutzpah, Rev. Pillay wrote, “I sincerely value and cherish my Jewish friends and the Jewish community and faith.” Claiming to cherish the Jewish faith while ignoring the connection between Jews and their historic homeland is the equivalent of professing love for all Christians — except for those who believe in Jesus.

What churches say still has influence — from world diplomacy to the board room.

But today, we live in interesting times. We used to look to faith leaders for moral guidance. Now we invoke corporate CEOs. Want to know what’s wrong with BDS? Here is what Unilever said in reversing Ben & Jerry’s boycott of Israel:



> Unilever “…rejects completely and repudiates unequivocally any form of discrimination or intolerance. Antisemitism has no place in any society. We have never expressed any support for the Boycott Divestment Sanctions (BDS) movement and have no intention of changing that position.”


We will continue to work with Christians of all denominations to defeat the efforts of all who seek to demean, degrade, and ultimately destroy the Jewish people’s return to Zion.

(full article online)









						Presbyterian Church (USA) Scrapes the Bottom of the Antisemitic Slippery Slope
					

Members of the Presbyterian Church USA’s Israel Palestine Mission Network pose in front of Israel’s security barrier during one of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In August of 2021, when most newly-arrived postdoctoral fellows at Yale were busy settling into new apartments and new labs, the “Racial Justice Subcommittee” of the Yale Postdoctoral Association (YPA) published a “Resource on Palestine” on the YPA website, which is an official platform of Yale University.

The statement was issued as a guide for, and in the name of, more than 1,000 postdoctoral fellows at Yale. In the short — and mostly fact-free — statement, one can find many of the usual anti-Israel (and antisemitic) tropes about a “colonial” power and an “apartheid” state that oppresses Palestinians. Why any of this propaganda belongs in a guide for Yale postdocs is not at all clear.

To their great credit, a group of (mostly Israeli) postdocs, knowledgeable about the realities in Israel, Gaza, and the West Bank, took exception to the “Resource.” They did so using reason and logic, and by drawing on facts and reports and reality — entirely unlike the original screed.

After eight months of patient and often painstaking negotiations with the YPA leadership, these postdocs succeeded in publishing a thoroughly-documented counter-argument on the YPA site (although there is as yet no link from the original to the counter-statement).

But now, the same postdocs who attacked Israel last year are at it again.
-------

To make matters worse, a co-author of the divisive and hate-filled “Resource” on the YPA website, Dr. Azmi Ahmad, a postdoc at the Yale School of Medicine, is now one of three candidates for Co-Chair. How he or the YPA can square his statements and candidacy with the Yale values of inclusion, non-discrimination, and civility, is anyone’s guess.

Lest one imagine that Dr. Ahmad’s 2021 statement is only accidentally antisemitic, consider his behavior during the recent screening of a virulently anti-Israel film, “Five Broken Cameras” by the YPA. When an Israeli postdoc asked to be recognized to give his reactions to the film, Ahmad and his friends blocked him from speaking. This cannot be squared with “every point of view is welcome” as proclaimed in their posted “Resource.”

Yale has many principles and procedures to engender a welcoming environment and academic and civil exchange. One is that Yale resources should not be used for private partisan purposes. But Yale has trouble enforcing its own rules.

When the Yale student government publishes an anti-Israel screed in the name of all students, no Yale entity objects. When Yale’s federally-funded Council on Middle East Studies continues to affiliate and pay dues to the Middle East Studies Association (MESA) that calls for a boycott of Israeli academics, Yale does nothing. This institutional inaction aids and abets antisemitism on our campus.

Yale is the home to many earnest, well-meaning people of all faiths and political persuasions. These good people populate its administration, its faculty, and the ranks of its postdocs. Now is the time for the good people of Yale to stand up.

At this juncture, it is Yale postdocs who must stand up to reject the candidacy of Azmi Ahmad. By his statements and actions, Ahmad has proved himself unfit to represent the whole postdoc community.

The YPA is in serious need of reform. Votes must be held in person, only after adequate time is allowed for the rank-and-file to examine and hear from the candidates, and according to proper bylaws that mandate quorums. The YPA Racial Justice Subcommittee has invalidated itself.

But the problem at Yale goes beyond the YPA. The faculty have responsibilities. Departments that currently have anti-Israel statements on their websites (conveniently posted anonymously) that represent partisan views but purport to speak for all affiliated faculty, must take down those statements. Anything less sends a strong message that Jews and Israelis do not belong.

The Yale administration can no longer ignore the growth of antisemitism and anti-Zionism in our midst. Statements of principle are fine, but principles don’t amount to much if Yale-sanctioned organizations intended to serve all can be commandeered to exclude some.

Trafficking in anti-Israel falsehoods, shouting down opposing views, and appropriating official organizations and their websites for partisan propaganda, are all anathema to academic exchange and an environment that welcomes all qualified scholars and professionals.

If left unchecked, these offenses damage the Yale brand and send the message that our great university is not a place for Jews, Israelis, or friends of Israel. We, the Yale faculty who train young scholars and doctors, have an interest in making sure that Yale remains a place for all views and all qualified trainees.

(full article online)









						When ‘Racial Justice’ Means Antisemitism: A Takeover of the Yale Postdoctoral Association
					

Yale University Law School in New Haven, Conn. Photo: Juan Paulo Gutierrez/Flickr. In August of 2021, when most newly-arrived postdoctoral …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations released a report by Ahmed Shaheed, the Special Rapporteur on freedom of religion or belief, called Action Plan to Combat Antisemitism, a four-page report that is a follow-up to an earlier novel report. Both reports are especially notable coming from an organization that has long been accused of displaying bias against Israel.


The first-of-its-kind report identifies antisemitism as a pressing and enduring challenge that governments, as well as social media giants, religious leaders, government officials, and others, should confront with urgency.


"As UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres [stresses], antisemitism is not a problem for the Jewish community alone. Rather, antisemitism is a phenomenon that is toxic to democracy and mutual respect of citizens, that threatens all people’s human rights," it states. 

(full article online)









						UN presents follow-up to unprecedented report to combat antisemitism
					

The new report, which outlines in detail how nations can combat antisemitism, is a follow-up to a historic report from 2019.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the most important features of antisemitism is that it morphs over time to make Jews villains as circumstances change. 

Jew-haters of the 18th century - where Jews were primarily considered Christ-killers (or the Islamic equivalent of "killers of prophets")  - would not recognize the "scientific" antisemitism of Wilhelm Marr asserting that Jews were racially inferior and criminal. They would be mystified at the idea of the traditionally weak Jews in ghettoes being the Elders of Zion controlling the world. 

Jew-hatred is insidious because it changes with the times, to claim that Jews are guilty of whatever the worst crimes of the age are. Today, that would be racism, violation of human rights, white supremacy, and colonialism.

But to Peter Beinart, in a discussion in Germany last month, antisemitism is exactly the same as it was in the 1940s, as he defines it here:



"By antisemitism I mean a kind of classical definition that says you don't like Jews because they're Jews, right, you say they have too much power, they stick together too much, you know, they're trying to rip everyone off, whatever."

As a master propagandist, Peter first frames the argument before he makes it. But he uses a false framework, and he knows it. He repeatedly says "classic antisemitism" because he knows that antisemitism does change, and today's antisemitism is as different from that of a hundred years ago as that one was from a hundred years before that. 

The examples that he uses are telling as well. Beinart doesn't mention that classical antisemitism also says that Jews enjoy killing Christian children, that they poison the wells of the non-Jews, that they control the world politically. But he doesn't want to mention those examples in his definition, because the audience might realize that modern antisemites on the Left say that the Jewish State enjoys killing Palestinian children, that Israel poisons Palestinian water supplies, and that Zionists control the Western world. 

Modern antisemites accuse the Jewish state of everything the "classic" antisemites accused Jews themselves of doing. Mentioning that fact would undercut Beinart's thesis that anti-Zionism has nothing to do with antisemitism.

His absurd extrapolation that Zionists are themselves antisemitic itself fits the pattern of how antisemitism morphs. After the Holocaust, antisemitism became a major social crime. So of course, anyone who supports Israel must be guilty of that crime, because Zionists and Israelis are guilty of *every *social crime, by the Left's definition. Beinart then twists reality to ensure that Israel is guilty of antisemitism just as Jews have been guilty of every social crime in history. 

Beinart's selective definition of antisemitism is itself proof that anti-Zionism is modern antisemitism.











						Peter Beinart pretends antisemitism hasn't changed since 1944
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the case of anti-Israel T-shirts, the wearer gets the positive feedback thrill because there are enough fellow haters that would respond positively. 

The reason you don't see "End Chinese Genocide" or "End Myanmar Persecution of Rohingya" T-shirts is because they wouldn't elicit the same positive response. No one wants to hang out with those T-shirt wearers; their message is fundamentally anti-social. Anyone who reads them are likely to be offended, too, because real human rights abuses are trivialized when placed on T-shirts.

But publicly proclaiming you hate Israel brings a thrill that would usually be amplified by the positive reactions of other haters. It is like being part of a club - just like the appeal of the German "League of Antisemites." 

The only nation that is is socially acceptable to publicly hate is the Jewish state. So the only T-shirts that Amnesty would ever sell that call out a specific nation would obviously be anti-Israel T-shirts. 

Just like the only nation called out for hate in Amnesty's children's book is also Israel. 

(full article online)









						The @Amnesty T-shirts that prove anti-Zionism is antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why does the Palestinian cause get so much attention, when there are much more compelling causes around the world such as those of the Kurds, Uyghurs, and other stateless and oppressed people? There are more demonstrations on university campuses against Israel than against Russia, China, Belarus and Iran. Why?
The answer has little to do with the Palestinians, and everything to do with Israel, as the nation state of the Jewish people. It is a political manifestation of international antisemitism. It is only because the nation accused of oppressing Palestinians is Israel.
It has little to do with the merits and everything to do with antisemitism. It calls itself anti-Zionism, but it is only a cover for anti-Jewish bigotry.
A recent example is the decision of Ben and Jerry's ice cream to boycott parts of Israel, while continuing to sell to countries in which far greater abuses occur. When asked why Ben and Jerry's limits their boycott only to Israel, its founders admitted they had no idea.
Who is leading the crowd of antisemitic bigots? The movement to single out the nation state of Israel for boycott, known as BDS, was originated by a Palestinian radical named Omar Barghouti, who does not hide the fact that his goal is the destruction of Israel....
Do the Palestinians deserve a state? Yes, but no more so than the Kurds and other stateless people. Why no more so? Because the Palestinians have been offered statehood numerous times and have rejected it.
Palestinians were offered a state on the vast majority of arable land, as part of a United Nations proposed two state solution; the Jews were offered a state on a far smaller area of arable land. The Jews accepted the compromise two state solution. The Arabs rejected it and went to war against the new Jewish state seeking to destroy it. It was this act of unlawful military aggression that resulted in the Palestinian refugee situation, which they call the "Nakba" ("catastrophe"). But it was a self-induced catastrophe. And many current Palestinian leaders and followers fault their predecessors for not accepting the two-state solution offered by the United Nations 75 years ago.
The Palestinians could have had a state in 1948, 1967, 2000-2001, 2005 and 2008. They still preferred no Jewish state to a Palestinian state living in peace with Israel. They can have a state now, if they would negotiate a compromise instead of fomenting terrorism.
I wonder how many of those who demonstrate against Israel have any idea of this history.


(full article online)









						Why is the Flawed Palestinian Cause So Prominent on the Hard Left?
					

Why does the Palestinian cause get so much attention, when there are much more compelling causes around the world such as those of the Kurds, Uyghurs, and other stateless and oppressed people? There are more demonstrations on university campuses against




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new book has just been published,titled "Bioethics and the Holocaust: A Comprehensive Study in How the Holocaust Continues to Shape the Ethics of Health, Medicine and Human Rights." It is a free download from the Maimonides Institute for Medicine Ethics & The Holocaust. 

Chapter Two, "Teaching Medical Ethics in Nazi Germany: Debunking the Myth that the Nazi Physicians Abandoned Their Ethics," by Tessa Chelouche  is mind-blowing.

Believe it or not, Nazi Germany was in the forefront of publishing a guide for medical ethics.  medical ethics manual, _Medical Jurisprudence and Rules of the Medical Profession,_was written by Dr. Rudolf Ramm. In its own sick and twisted way, it created an ethics system that in some ways resembles the one used by doctors worldwide - but it was steeped in Nazi racial ideology.




> The uncomfortable reality is that the physicians who executed these crimes were of the conviction that their actions were morally and scientifically right (Caplan 2010). These were not incompetent, insane physicians from the fringes of the profession. Many were distinguished, experienced professionals from mainstream German medicine, which was considered to be the most progressive of the time (Aly et al. 1994; Weiss 2005). The German physicians were not coerced to join the Nazi Party, but did so on their own initiative and in greater numbers than any other free profession (Kater 1989). Among them were university professors and experienced physicians who, like Rudolf Ramm, took it upon themselves to inculcate future generations of physicians precisely due to the fact that* they believed that what they were practicing and preaching was ethically and morally right *(Bruns and Chelouche 2017). In Ramm’s words: _“So this book should be a companion and a guide to the student of medicine and to the young physician for his established goal and an adviser to the young person in his choice of profession.”_






> ..*.Nazi Germany became the first country in the world to hold mandatory ethics classes in medical schools.*
> *Antisemitism was an inherent feature of Nazi medical ideology. *One of the first steps taken in the newly formed Nazi regime was the removal of Jews from medical practice, both academic and clinical. In reading the textbook we realize the extent to which the Nazi physicians internalized and embraced antisemitism as inherent to, and acceptable with, medical and ethical norms. Ramm praises the new antisemitic directives: “_One of the first measures of the National Socialist Physicians leadership was the cleansing of the profession of politically unreliable and racially foreign elements, so long as the medical benefit for the Volk population was not endangered_”  “Cleansing the profession” refers to the expulsion of the Jewish physicians from medicine in 1938, whose licenses were revoked and who were no longer considered doctors, but rather healers permitted to treat only fellow Jews. “_One can however today already grasp the blessings which are important to life and to our Volk in the offices of the states that have emerged after the forceful expulsion of the Jews from the profession_”  He rationalizes the self-righteous persecution and marginalization of Jewish physicians: “_It was the Jew who forced some German doctors into a crass materialistic employment of professionally unworthy methods of competition; the Jew who endangered the German Volk, and the one who through extension of his souls-poisoning ideas, enabled the destruction of germinating life while generating the impression, through his methods of advertising in wide circles of the population, that he was indispensable as a medical researcher and medical practitioner…Today no full-blooded German would allow himself to be treated by a Jewish doctor_”. Although these passages read as blatant racist propaganda, they are in essence what was deemed morally right to teach medical students in Nazi Germany.


The chapter goes on to discuss sterilization, eugenics and euthanasia as all being placed in an ethical framework.

Ramm's medical ethics manual created a framework that was 'ethical" in the sense that it had an ethical basis - the importance of the Volk and the nation, ensuring that the most fit people would lead the nation in the future. Those who would be deleterious towards that goal should be marginalized and ultimately eliminated. It is monstrous, but it is a self-consistent ethical framework that appealed to the medical professionals in Germany of the day. 



The conclusion includes:


> [E]thics instruction does not ensure future virtuous medical practice. In addition, the existence of codes and directives and in this case, ethical textbooks, does not assure moral integrity. In fact, Ramm’s work shows us just how training and education can be used deleteriously.


If we expand a little beyond the medical profession, this is exactly what we are seeing today. So called "human rights" groups, taking the mantle of the highest ethical arbiters as medical professionals have been, have created their own self-consistent definition of morality that just happens to be twisted against today's Jews. They created brand new definitions of "apartheid" and "persecution" and "colonialism" that have been custom built to apply only to Israeli Jews, or terms like "indigenous" that have been interpreted deliberately to exclude Jews. 

The insidiousness of their methodology is that they are not just spreading hate. They are teaching their ethical framework as if it is the only ethical system that exists. 

Within that framework, it is impossible to defend Israel (as well as the traditional family, religion, and a host of other issues.) 

This chapter is meant to teach doctors that they cannot assume that their ethical training makes them immune to doing immoral things in service of the prevailing standards and mores. But others who claim to have the moral high ground should read this as well. 

Bioethics and human rights both became much more prominent as a response to the Holocaust.  This book reminds us that adhering to an ethical framework is not enough: sometimes the framework itself can justify even the most heinous crimes. 










						Nazi doctors and today's antisemites: Redefining ethics to justify persecuting Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New York City Council’s Higher Education Committee held a long awaited hearing to examine Antisemitism at CUNY. I and my colleague NYC Council Member Eric Dinowitz chaired the meeting.

The hearing was originally set for June 8, 2022, but was rescheduled to the end of the month to accommodate CUNY Chancellor Félix V. Matos Rodríguez, as he said it was “important for him to attend.” Then, the night before the hearing, the Chancellor backed out in cowardly fashion and did not attend. Instead, he sent a lawyer and two CUNY representatives, who attended on Zoom.

Dozens of past and present CUNY students and faculty members lined up to testify and tell their stories about pervasive harassment, discrimination, bullying and assaults that the CUNY administration blatantly refuses to address. The line was so long that the hearing went on for close to eight hours.

CUNY is a publicly funded school system that claims to protect students from ethnic/religious discrimination. The City Council hearing demonstrated that in fact, CUNY actually enables ethnic/religious discrimination against only one group – Jews.

The Chancellor’s inaction and cowardice are unacceptable. He takes a salary of $670,000 from taxpayer dollars and has yet to do his job.

Those at the meeting demanded that CUNY Chancellor Félix V. Matos Rodríguez immediately RESIGN from his public, taxpayer-funded position and have initiated a campaign to achieve that result.

Here are some astounding excerpts from that hearing.

(vide videos online)









						Watch: Shocking videos  of CUNY antisemitism  hearing
					

The message from the Higher Education Committee's hearing to examine antisemitism at CUNY is that CUNY does not care about its Jews. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Students/Faculty Complain to American Bar Ass’n that CUNY Law School Discriminates With Pervasive “Anti-Zionist” Anti-Semitism
					

The complaint letter charges CUNY Law discriminates against students, faculty, other employees, and prospective students, faculty, and employees, and that the law school faculty’s recently-adopted BDS policy puts the school out of compliance with ABA req'ts. Meanwhile, NYC Council Higher Ed...




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I’ve never seen so much antisemitism,” Massey University Sociology Prof. Paul Spoonley told 1News. “A lot of it is fueled by far Right conspiracy groups in the United States, in particular QAnon.”

What do most New Zealanders really think about Jews? Because Jews make up just 0.2% of New Zealanders, one of the questions asked in a new survey was if most New Zealanders even knew a Jew.


“The recent global emergence of left-wing associated antisemitism creates a particular paradox,” the survey summary stated. “While most forms of discrimination are unacceptable in ‘progressive’ thinking, antisemitism does not seem to count as racism because Jews can be accused of ‘white privilege,’ despite Jews being indigenous to the Levant and often of color, and latent hatred can be hidden under a cloak of Zionophobia.”

While there is a significant proportion of New Zealanders holding antisemitic views, there is also generally a high level of warmth toward Jews. A surprising result was that almost a third (32%) said they knew a Jewish person. This compares with 88% who knew an Asian, almost half (47%) who knew a Muslim, and just over one-quarter (28%) who knew a Buddhist.

Of those surveyed, only 42% could correctly identify the number of Jewish people killed in the Holocaust, and more than a sixth (17%) said they knew virtually nothing about the Holocaust. These results mirror a 2019 poll by the Auckland Holocaust Memorial Trust, which found that only 43% of New Zealanders knew six million Jewish people were murdered in World War II.


“This shows the importance of Holocaust education in New Zealand,” the survey summary noted.

(full article online)









						Jewish org in New Zealand reports sharp rise in antisemitism online
					

What do most New Zealanders really think about Jewish people? Since they make up just 0.2% of New Zealanders – fewer than 10,000 people according to the 2018 Census.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An advertisement for discounted liquor in a Chilean newspaper featured the antisemitic “Happy Merchant” meme. Image: Screenshot

According to the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), the “Happy Merchant” meme “is by far the most popular antisemitic meme among white supremacists, who have created a nearly endless series of images and variants featuring it.”

The ADL observed that the meme “has become nearly ubiquitous in modern online white supremacist and antisemitic iconography. A 2018 study by scholars examining memes displayed in various online communities determined that the ‘Happy Merchant’ was among the most popular memes on both 4chan and Gab, two major online outlets for alt right expression.”

Approximately 18,000 Jews live in Chile, which is also home to the largest Palestinian diaspora outside of the Middle East. Antisemitism has been a persistent problem; during the war between Israel and Hamas in Gaza in May 2021, Palestinian activists and their supporters gathered outside the Israel Embassy with signs denouncing a “Palestinian Holocaust” and accusing Israel of practicing apartheid.

Last December, the country elected a far-left president, Gabriel Boric, with a record of stinging attacks against Israel. Following the Russian invasion of Ukraine in February, Boric complained that the world’s attention was focused on Moscow’s onslaught, while “Palestine has been occupied for a long time, and we do not know much about what is happening there.”

More recently, however, Palestinian activists have expressed frustration with Boric, with one academic telling a pro-Palestinian outlet that the Chilean leader had “abandoned the Middle East, he doesn’t seem to be interested or seem to care in terms of political diplomacy.”

“He has domestic issues that keep him very busy, he has plenty of fires to put out and has too much on his agenda to make room for another problem,” the academic, Jorge Araneda, added.

(full article online)









						Jews in Chile Outraged by Use of Notorious Antisemitic Meme in Ad for Discount Liquor
					

An advertisement for discounted liquor in a Chilean newspaper featured the antisemitic “Happy Merchant” meme. Image: Screenshot Jewish community leaders …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canadian Standing Committee on Public Safety and National Security issued a 54-page report on "The Rise of Ideologically Motivated Violent Extremism in Canada."

The report includes 33 recommendations to combat violent extremism - and Israel haters were very upset at one of them:


> That the Government of Canada *thoroughly reject the demonization and delegitimization of the State of Israel*, and condemn all attempts by Canadian organizations, groups, or individuals, including university campus associations, to promote these views, both at home and abroad.


The Canadian government recognizes, correctly, that demonization and delegitimization of Israel aren't legitimate criticism but manifestations of hate - and that hate can easily turn into violence when left unchecked.

Naturally, the Israel haters condemned it - by misstating it:


> A report from the federal government's Standing Committee on Public Safety and National Security recommends the Canadian government "thoroughly reject" harsh criticism of Israel and denounce anyone who engages in it.


There is a huge difference between criticism and saying a nation has no right to exist. The tweeter knows this which is exactly why he misrepresents it. 

In 2020, Jews were by far the most victims of anti-religious hate crime in Canada. 13% of all hate crime was towards Jews, who comprise 1% of the Canadian population. 


(full article online)










						Canada includes Israel-haters with potential "ideologically motivated violent extremists"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*WHY ARE THEY SCREAMING ALLAH AKBAR?*

The tourist walking next to me cringed as the wave of noise hit our ears. He asked: “Why are they screaming Allah Akbar? This is very scary.”

Muslim women were screaming Allah Akbar at the Jews beginning their tour. Men and children joined in, the sound carrying palpable waves of hate. These Arabs know the limits of the laws – had they physically attacked anyone, they would be arrested but there is no law against violence by sound. Even when they scream “Khaybar, Khaybar ya Yahud” an actual threat (it means, we will do to you what Mohammad did to the Jews of Khaybar in 628 CE i.e., slaughter everyone).

I saw women and very small children get in the face of Israeli policemen, scream at them, threaten them and make painfully loud siren sounds at them. Some of these women are professional screamers, paid to harass Jews and the police who are seen as symbols of the Jewish State. Others join in, just for the fun of it.  

*BACK TO THE KOTEL*

I left the Temple Mount both more alive than ever before and at the same time, crushed.

Walking back down to the Kotel I heard a tourist ask his guide: “So why is the Wall so important? What’s its significance?” The guide started explaining that Jews, for 2000 years prayed to the Wall. That’s when I interrupted: “The Wall isn’t significant in and of itself. It’s what’s on top that is significant. It’s like standing outside your garage door. That’s not your home.” 




View of the Western Wall and the Golden Dome of the Rock peeping over the wall
And therein lies the core of the problem. After 2000 years of exile, the re-establishment of the Jewish State, and the reunification of our eternal capital Jerusalem, we are not yet home.

*WHAT CAN YOU DO?*

Go. Ascend the Temple Mount. Walk where our ancestors walked. Jews and, through their Jewish Messiah, also Christians are rooted there. Non-believers and people of other faiths should also go and soak up the beauty of this ancient site. As the House of God, the Temple Mount is supposed to be a place of prayer for ALL nations. It is wrong for one People to claim dominance and push out all others. It is wrong to be violent and spew hate in a holy place. It is wrong to watch children being raised in hate and turn a blind eye. It is wrong to let injustice continue because it is inconvenient to deal with. No Jew should ever have to hide his or her identity – particularly not in the holiest place to Jews in the world. 

Nature abhors a vacuum. If Jews do not ascend the Temple Mount, despite the hate, despite the harassment and humiliation, others will. Zion is our ancestral homeland; Jerusalem is our eternal capital, and the Temple Mount is her beating heart. He who is sovereign over the Temple Mount is sovereign over the Land. The Muslims know that. The question is what about the Jews?

(full article online)









						Hiding my Jewish identity on the Temple Mount
					

After 2000 years of exile, the re-establishment of the Jewish State, and the reunification of our eternal capital Jerusalem, we are not yet home. My personal experience visiting the holiest site for the Jewish people.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Three people have been arrested on hate crime charges for blanketing a small upstate New York city with white supremacist pamphlets, authorities said.

The racist, antisemitic literature was left at locations including a synagogue and a largely Black church in Hornell, in New York’s Southern Tier, Police Chief T.J. Murray said Monday in a Facebook statement.

The May 14 shooting that killed 10 Black people about 70 miles away at a supermarket in Buffalo has underscored racist attitudes in the largely white Southern Tier region, near the Pennsylvania border.

(full article online)









						3 arrested as city in upstate New York swamped with antisemitic, racist flyers
					

Pamphlets promoting 'Ayran National Army' and featuring swastika found at synagogue in Hornell, local church, other locations; 2 of the suspects caught in the act




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatar Airways, Iraqi Airways, Kuwait Airways, Egyptair, Middle East Airlines from Lebanon, Syrian Airlines and others now have the rights to show 1618, a film about the Portuguese Inquisition in the city of Porto, which took place 120 years after Portuguese Jews were forcibly converted to Christianity or coerced into exile.

(full article online)









						Arab airlines to screen film about Portuguese Inquisition’s persecution of Jews
					

Airlines from a number of Arabic-speaking countries have acquired the rights to show a film about the Portuguese Inquisition in Porto. Qatar Airways, Iraqi Airways, Kuwait Airways, Egyptair, Middle East Airlines from Lebanon, Syrian Airlines and others now have the rights to show 1618, a film...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Among its findings, the report noted that nearly half of all Holocaust-related content on public Telegram channels, which are not moderated, are false, misleading or distorted. Posts about the Holocaust on moderated platforms such as Facebook and Twitter were found to include denial or distortion 10 percent and 15 percent of the time, respectively.

The study — “History Under Attack: Holocaust Denial and Distortion on Social Media” — is the first report from UNESCO and the UN to address Holocaust denial and distortion. Characterizing social media platforms as “fertile ground for hate and prejudice,” the study proposed updated content moderation standards for governments, online platforms, educators and researchers.

(full article online)









						UNESCO Report Reveals Spread of Holocaust Denial, Distortion on Social Media Networks
					

Silhouettes of mobile users are seen next to a screen projection of Telegram logo in this picture illustration taken March …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This brings up an additional benefit of the Abraham Accords: it has significantly reduced the amount of antisemitism in the media of Gulf countries and Morocco. 

The ADL's polls from 2014 in the states most affected by the Abraham Accords indicated that in Morocco, 80% of the citizens held antisemitic attitudes; UAE 80%, Bahrain 81%, Saudi Arabia 74%, Oman 76%.. The Palestinian territories was 93%.  

Until there is a new survey, we won't know how much the Accords have reduced Arab antisemitism, but it is a fair bet that with fewer antisemitic articles and stories in the media - and far more stories sympathetic to Jews - the attitudes of the citizens will be positively impacted towards Jews.

(full article online)









						The other Abraham Accords benefit that the progressives won't talk about: Far less antisemitism in the Arab world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Among the examples cited of the Times’ “fetish” was its coverage of the killing of Al Jazeera correspondent Shireen Abu Akleh, which included an “investigation” that found Israel responsible for the killing. Both the U.S. and Israel determined there was no way to conclude with certainty who killed Abu Akleh.

“Sigan points out that it was unusual for the NYT to invest resources in such a report after CNN, the AP, and The Washington Post had all released similar findings,” said the Algemeiner.

Sigan also documented the Times‘ refusal to report negatively about the Palestinians, which includes failing to report 124 stories about “Palestinian terror, incitement, and violence against Israelis,” “64 that dealt with the Palestinian Authority and Hamas’ corruption and cruelty towards Palestinians (including journalists),” and “six that focused on Israel’s growing relations with neighboring Arab countries.”

Of the 122 mentions of “antisemitism” in the Times in 2022, none of them addressed Jew-hatred among Palestinians, which include virulently antisemitic content in their United Nations-sanctioned European Union-funded curriculum.

The Times also routinely refuses to call perpetrators of terror attacks “Palestinian terrorists,” describing them instead as “Arab assailants.”


(full article online)










						NY Times’ ‘Israel Fetish’ Exposed by Veteran Journalist | United with Israel
					

The New York Times not only focuses a disproportionate amount of attention on Israel, it promotes a disparaging image of the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The troubling story told by Rachel (not her real name) to the JC is not included in the official statistics informing the shocking report on antisemitism in secondary schools revealed in today’s edition.

Her ordeal began towards the start of the last school year.
She walked into class before a lesson to find some of her classmates holding a large Palestinian flag.

Aware that she had close family members living in Israel, they were chanting: “Free, free, Palestine.”

Her teacher was present but chose not to intervene.

The school is a large and successful comprehensive rated “outstanding” by Ofsted.

Teacher told Rachel’s daughter that what she was experiencing was not antisemitic, and so the incident was never official recorded. Rachel says that in the months after the flag incident, her daughter was subjected to antisemitic comments in the playground.

On one occasion a group of 12-year-old boys drew swastikas on their hands and threw things at her.

Rachel says she complained to her daughter’s head of year.

Even now, the form teacher flatly denied that any of the abuse was antisemitic in nature or intent.

Rachel says: “It was ignorance, not malice. But that doesn’t make it any less harmful.”

A situation that was already deeply concerning for Rachel and her daughter became unendurable when the Israel-Hamas conflict broke out in May last year.

In Israel, the family’s relatives were taking shelter from the more than 4,300 rockets fired against civilian targets by Hamas over the 11 days of the conflict. At the school, there was not even a pretense at striving for a balance.

With the conflict still raging, it held a “special assembly” to focus on the Palestinian victims of Israeli airstrikes, while failing to mention the other side of the narrative.

In the playground, the response was worse antisemitic abuse.

On one occasion, Rachel’s daughter was planning to take a bus while wearing a Magen David around her neck and a male student, spotting it, “did a Nazi salute at the bus stop”.

Finally, one evening towards the end of the conflict the daughter could take no more. She came home and said: “Mum, I just want to get out.”

Although she knew that it would mean travelling across London every day, a journey that can take hours, she asked to be moved to a Jewish school on the other side of the capital.

Rachel says: “My daughter holds her cards close to her chest. She’s not any kind of drama queen. But it’s very clear that she was deeply distressed, and now she’s not.

“She and other Jewish students are growing up facing a level of hostility that was never visible to me when I was that age. Antisemitism then was an outlier. Now it’s becoming the norm. To be honest, it’s heartbreaking.”

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/my-daughter-has-to-travel-across-london-to-learn-after-antisemitism-drove-her-out-of-school-1CoG92MWgPRL9mmL31aI9X


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A judge in the Netherlands has sentenced two men found guilty of creating an antisemitic mural in the city of Rotterdam to 60 hours of community service and a mandatory visit to a memorial to the Nazi Holocaust in Amsterdam.

The pair, supporters of Rotterdam soccer team Feyenoord, unveiled the mural last July after one of the club’s top midfielders, Stephen Berghuis, signed for rival Amsterdam side Ajax. The mural portrayed Berghuis with an outlandishly large “Jewish” nose, wearing a kippah and a striped concentration camp uniform marked with a “Judenstern,” or “Jews’ Star.”

------
Passing sentence on the two fans, who have not been named, the judge highlighted their delighted conversations on a WhatsApp group after the mural was unveiled. Comments included compliments about the “pajamas” in which Berghuis was dressed — a reference to the concentration camp uniform — and a joke that “if we get reported, we’ll get a free trip to Auschwitz with CIDI [a Dutch Jewish organization]. Then they can all get typhus.”

The judge declared: “You do not understand what this means for survivors of the Holocaust and the bereaved. This will continue for generations to come.”

(full article online)










						Dutch Judge Passes Sentence on Rotterdam Soccer Fans Who Created Antisemitic Mural
					

An antisemitic mural in Rotterdam attacking professional soccer player Steven Berghuis. Photo: courtesy of CIDI. A judge in the Netherlands …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The California State University Board of Trustees has voted to rename the main library at Fresno State University (FSU) after revelations that its longtime namesake, Dr. Henry Miller Madden, was a Nazi sympathizer who held violently antisemitic views throughout his life.

The decision comes months after the school released a final reportuncovering the shocking writings of Madden, who served as University Librarian for 30 years between 1949 and 1979 — a topic first explored by FSU Professor Dr. Bradley W. Hart in a 2018 book.

On Wednesday, the university said a task force will be created to propose a new name for the library, and that the building will be called Fresno State Library or “the Library” until a new moniker is approved by the state board of trustees.

“While Dr. Madden had the opportunity later in life to reflect on those views, there is no evidences that he renounced those views,” FSU President Saúl Jiménez-Sandoval said in a statement. “It is unfortunate that the undercurrents of his racist views remained palpable throughout his life. Naming a building or any key campus area must align without communal values and reflect our shared spirit of discovery, diversity, and distinction.”

(full article online)









						Fresno State University to Rename Library Honoring Nazi Sympathizer With ‘Disturbing’ Antisemitic Views
					

Henry Madden Library at Fresno State University in California. Photo: HenryMaddenLibrary/Wikimedia Commons. The California State University Board of Trustees has …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Efrat Gilad is a Postdoctoral Researcher at the Institute for Jewish Studies at the University of Bern. She wrote "A Colonial Legacy of Cultured Meat" describing how Israel's meat industry, including its recent leadership in lab-grown cultured meat, is really all just a history of Jewish colonialism.

Without the politics, the article would be a pretty good overview of the history of the meat industry in Palestine since Ottoman times. But instead, it is a screed about how evil Jews have upset the wonderful balance of nature in Palestine by introducing a meat-based diet into the region.

You see, native Palestinians didn't consume much meat. But the evil Ashkenazi Jews who selfishly returned to Palestine to save their lives from pogroms brought with them a love of meat, and that transformed the country into something it was never meant to be.




> In Europe, Jews had been associated with the cattle trade since the Middle Ages. But in Palestine, consuming meat depended on Palestinian peasants and regional Arab breeders. Jewish actors (importers, butchers, religious authorities, urban officials) tried to gain more ground in the country’s meat trade. In the 1930s, Jewish cattle dealers began to import cattle from Europe, relying on their old continental networks. By shipping in animals from overseas, Jewish dealers expanded Palestine’s regional trade into a transcontinental trade. This ...allowed Jewish dealers to penetrate the country’s meat trade by importing to Palestine European bovines three times the size of local species.
> 
> ...Tel Aviv, for example, was the settlement’s most important city financially, demographically, and also in terms of meat consumption. Its emerging meat infrastructures – especially its slaughterhouse built in 1931 – facilitated the expansion of the city, *and by proxy, the entire Jewish settlement.*
> 
> Rather than a land of milk and honey, *settlers *hankered for meat as the material manifestation of arriving at a utopia of prosperity and plenty. Increasing Jews’ access to meat in Palestine under British rule may have been against economic ideals, but* still served the Zionist goal: the expansion of the settlement and the colonization of Palestine.*



I suppose that their draining the malaria-infested swamps was also a colonialist interference to destroy the natural beauty of Palestine.

Gilad goes on to describe the austerity period after the War of Independence when there was very little meat, and Israeli attempts to create vegetable-based substitutes, as a precursor to today's cultured meat industry. She includes this marvelous cartoon from Maariv in 1949:




“We have been informed of the invention of “artificial meat” in our country, and it was produced from mushrooms and eggplant..” - “What kind of animal is this?” - "It's an artificial cow!"

But she absurdly interprets a brief history of the Israeli meat market by the Tnuva conglomerate as evidence of how Israelis hate Palestinians:



> On its website, the company recalls how it entered the meat business: Until 1948 meat supplies depended on “Arab agriculture and nomadic Bedouins. But with the creation of the state, this main source of meat disappeared”. Echoing the hegemonic Israeli stance, *Tnuva’s website reduces Palestinians to a “source of meat” and their forced exodus to a “disappearance”.*


If you write a history of meat that doesn't center Palestinian suffering, you must be a racist colonialist pig.

In short, when Zionists import beef, it is colonialist. When they try to create ersatz substitutes, it is colonialist. When they lead the world in cultured meat, it is colonialist.




Anti-Zionist glasses are a requirement for academia


Her very thesis that meat is an alien part of the Middle East diet brought in by colonialist European Jews is another manifestation of viewing the world through anti-Zionist glasses. The consumption of meat in Arab countries today roughly corresponds with wealth, not historic diet habits. The per capita consumption of meat in Gulf states - almost all of it imported - is not much different than that of Israel. 

And guess who consumes the most meat in the Arab world?  Palestinians, by far! 

No doubt, Gilad would blame Israel for irrevocably ruining the diet of the natives.

As countries become richer, they buy more meat. It has nothing to do with colonialism. It has everything to do with the crazy idea that people like meat. 

Ascribing Jewish colonialist and racist motives for what is a consumer preference and economic issue is just a more sophisticated  - and academically approved - version of antisemitism. 

(full article online)









						Even Israeli lab-grown meat is colonialist, according to this academic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Israel is entirely criminal.
Israel is not at all Jewish, and Jews do not believe in going to Zion until the coming of the Messiah.
Ashkenazi Jews like Netanyahu do not have any Mideast connection at all.
No 1 religion should ever control any state.
And the word "antiSemitic" does  not at all mean "anti-Jew". 
It means "anti-Arab".
The word "Semitic" comes form Noah's son Shem, and is Arab, not Jewish.
Jews simply happen to be one type of Arab.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A European Parliament committee canceled its planned visit to Israel and the Palestinian Authority after Israeli officials refused to meet the group as long as a Nazi sympathizer was a member, and declined to allow them to visit arch-terrorist Marwan Barghouti.


The Foreign Ministry notified the European Parliament Subcommittee on Human Rights that it would not meet with the group because it includes Estonian lawmaker Jaak Madison, leading to the trip’s cancelation on Thursday night.


“We clarified to the heads of the committee that we will not agree to hold official meetings with members of parliament who express opinions inspired by the Nazi worldview,” the Foreign Ministry said on Friday. “In the end, the committee chairman decided to cancel the visit to Israel.”

Madison has called for a “final solution” against immigration to Europe. In 2015, he wrote a blog post sympathizing with the Nazis, in which he said “it is true that there were concentration camps, forced labor camps, games with gas chambers…but at the same time, such strict order brought Germany at the time out of a thorough ‘s***hole.’” He called fascism “an ideology that consists of quite a few positive and necessary nuances to preserve the nation state.” 


On the delegation’s schedule for next week was a meeting with Barghouti, a leader of the Tanzim terrorist group, who is serving five life sentences in Hadarim Prison for masterminding deadly terrorist attacks during the Second Intifada, though Israeli authorities ultimately denied them permission to meet with him.


(full article online)









						European Parliament planned Israel trip with Nazi sympathizer delegate
					

Estonian lawmaker Jaak Madison has called for a “final solution” against immigration to Europe, and in 2015, he wrote a blog post sympathizing with the Nazis




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twitter does not delete an overwhelming majority of antisemitic tweets published on its platform, a study by the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) foundon Thursday.

Over a nine week span, the ADL’s Center for Technology and Society (CTS) identified and reported 225 antisemitic tweets that accused Jews of everything from pedophilia and controlling the world to exaggerating the horrors of the Holocaust. Only 11, or just 5%, were removed, the group said.

(full article online)









						Twitter Leaves Up Vast Majority of ‘Blatantly Antisemitic’ Posts, Finds Analysis
					

An antisemitic graphic shared on social media blaming the COVID-19 pandemic on a Jewish conspiracy. Image: Hope Not Hate. Twitter …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I experienced four years of antisemitic abuse from Nicholas Nelson of Cambridgeshire. 

Despite being found guilty of such crimes for the THIRD time, Nelson was initially spared jail. However, during today’s review by the Court of Appeal, that lenient decision has been overturned. 

Nicholas Nelson’s racial harassment, which included calls for another Holocaust, the glorification of terrorist organisation Hamas, as well as perverted sexual fantasies involving Adolf Hitler, started anonymously. In one of his comments today the judge stated, “_For the avoidance of doubt, the fear of violence being perpetrated against Lee was entirely rational and justifiable._”

The judge also stated that the harassment was _“some of the worst kind imaginable…about as low as it can get… the most despicable of all in a crowded field_”, and noted that it had a “_chilling effect_” on my life and livelihood.

With the help of Campaign Against Antisemitism and the esteemed libel lawyer, Mark Lewis, we exposed Nelson’s identity and kickstarted a prosecution, which has now reached an appropriate conclusion. 

The criminally antisemitic Jeremy Corbyn fanatic, Nicholas Nelson, is now going to prison for eighteen months.

I dedicate this victory to all Jews who don’t take any crap from idiots.

Shabbat Shalom.











						BREAKING: ANTISEMITE WHO HARASSED ME FOR YEARS IMPRISONED
					

Nicholas Nelson of Cambridgeshire sentenced to 18 months




					leekern.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The HJS researchers also found that just 47 schools have any kind of formal, written policy that might make staff more aware of the vicious forms antisemitic bullying often takes, or require them to crack down on it.

The figure represents a derisory 3.4 per cent of schools that reported back.

Some of the schools in the survey shared details of individual cases. Of these, 58 per cent involved mockery and abuse of Jewish students through references to the Nazis and the Holocaust.

The list of disturbing incidents includes the practice of hissing at Jewish students to emulate the supposed sound of Nazi gas chambers.

Such taunting has taken place immediately after Holocaust education classes in some schools, community sources have told the JC.








The HJS report recounts how at a school in Sussex, non-Jewish pupils made the hissing sound in a science lab as they turned on Bunsen burners.

Schools’ incident reports submitted in response to the FoI request reveal antisemitism across the country:

•In Cumbria, a student brought in a copy of Hitler’s Mein Kampf and suggested his class read it together as a set text. Another pupil at the same school asked questions during a personal development lesson about the “Jewish conspiracy” that runs the world;

•At a school in east London, a pupil threw a drink over a Jewish classmate while delivering antisemitic abuse;

•There were three separate incidents at a school in Norfolk. One pupil was referred to Prevent for using “racist and threatening language” in class towards both Jews and other minorities, another expressed “unacceptable views about Nazis” in a piece of creative writing written from the perspective of a Nazi concentration camp guard, and a third student was referred to Prevent after scrawling swastikas and pro-Nazi graffiti on a classroom whiteboard;

•At a school in Lancashire, a swastika was drawn on a classroom wall at a school where a pupil was also heard making antisemitic comments in relation to the Israel-Hamas conflict.
Senior politicians from both of the main parties called for immediate action.

Tory MP Robert Halfon, chairman of the Commons Select Committee on Education, told the JC: “This is horrific. It’s hard to believe that in 2022, Jewish students are being subjected to antisemitism and abuse of this kind — and yet nothing seems to be being done about it.”

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/hate-soars-at-uk-schools-classroom-antisemitism-triples-in-five-years-report-says-1h2QsuutdjOgHvdDiMiDoK


----------



## Sixties Fan

Around half the public content related to the Holocaust on the Telegram messaging service denies or distorts facts about the killing of six million of Europe's Jews in the Holocaust, according to a new study by the United Nations cultural agency.

The UNESCO report found that 80% of public German-language messages about the Nazi genocide during World War Two denied or distorted facts, and the same was true for 50% of English- and French-language posts about the Holocaust.

-----
UNESCO found that even on moderated platforms, the deniers and distorters eluded censors by using humorous and parodic memes to normalize anti-Semitic ideas.
It recommended that governments invest in developing public media literacy and that platforms take action against such content and redirect to verified information.

(full article online)









						Half of Holocaust-related posts on Telegram deny or distort facts, UN says
					

Report shows intimate links between high rate of Holocaust denial and other online violence rooted in racism; 'We must never forget how easily hate speech can turn to hate crime,' says UN chief




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

36 graves in the Jewish Hasköy Cemetery in Istanbul Turkey were vandalized and destroyed Thursday night, July 14, 2022 
(photo credit: @tyahuditoplumu VIA TWITTER)











						600-year-old Jewish cemetery in Turkey vandalized, graves destroyed
					

Hasköy is one of the oldest districts where Jews used to live and one of the older still-used Jewish cemeteries is located there.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An antisemitic flyer was placed on the front steps of a Melbourne synagogue this week, claiming that the coronavirus pandemic is an elaborate conspiracy procured by Jewish people.


A religious Jewish woman found the flyer at the Sassoon Yehuda Synagogue in the heart of the religious Jewish community of the city. The woman was the granddaughter of Holocaust survivors.


The flyer lists Australian CDC members with Jewish background or names as a form of evidence for the claim that "every single aspect of the COVID agenda is Jewish".

(full article online)










						'COVID agenda is Jewish': Antisemitic flyer found at Melbourne synagogue
					

The flyer lists Australian CDC members with Jewish background or names as a form of evidence for the claim that "every single aspect of the COVID agenda is Jewish".




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the punch line is that there is a Peace Treaty between Israel and Jordan.  But the teachings against Jews and Israel continue.  Time for Jordan to follow in Saudi Arabia's steps.  Get rid of any and all anti Jewish sayings in their textbooks, tv, media, etc, etc..... ]


Jordanian media doesn't even try to hide its antisemitism.

Addustour, a major newspaper, has called Jews the devil, said that Jews are the most stubborn enemies of Islam, and only recently that Jews lie about the Holocaust.

On Saturday, columnist Rashid Hassan came up with an interesting alternate history of Palestine:


> The White House and the whole world knows that Palestine is the homeland of the Palestinian Arab people, and Biden knows, if he reads history, that *the Jews are an invading nation*.. They occupied Palestine.. Just as your people, Mr. Biden, occupied America, and exterminated tens of millions of Red Indians -- with Britain's support. ... History has proven that *the Palestinian people established a developed state that surpassed Britain and France in civility and progress. and institutions...*


Not only have Jews never lived in the region, but  he reminds us of that famous Palestinian state and all its developed institutions!





Meanwhile, in Ammon News, Dr. Bassam al-Amoush tells President Biden that "We know that you and all the presidents who preceded you to the White House are Zionists and *slaves to Jewish organizations such as AIPAC*, in whose hands anyone who wants to enter the White House will sit to present his pledges towards the occupying state!! "

Yes, all American presidents beg Jews to allow them to gain power. Which is pretty much what David Duke says.

But when Jordanians say it, the media doesn't think it is newsworthy.










						As most Arab antisemitism gets muted, Jordanian media Jew-hate increases
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

‘I receive a lot of threats,” says Liora Rez, executive director of StopAntisemitism, matter-of-factly. “The antisemites try to intimidate me, but I’m not going anywhere.” Though she dismisses the threats with a chuckle, antisemitism in the United States, says Rez, is no laughing matter.


StopAntisemitism is a watchdog organization dedicated to calling out antisemites and antisemitic behavior across the United States. Rez co-founded the organization as a response to the antisemitism she had encountered in her professional life and the frustration she felt in dealing with the phenomenon. “I have been working in the digital space since 2012,” she says. “My social media handle that I was using identified me as Jewish, and I received atrocious comments – everything from ‘baby killers’ to ‘you’re like Nazi Germany – you guys are doing to the


Palestinians what was done to you,’ to ‘Hitler should have finished the job.’”Rez says she also felt frustrated that expressions of antisemitism from the extreme Right seemed to attract more attention than comments made by members of the extreme Left. “It was very frustrating to have those that espouse hatred toward Jews get a pass,” she says.
---------

Rez says that while antisemitic activity keeps skyrocketing, more organizations and employers are becoming receptive to the fact that Jews are a minority that deserves the same treatment as other minorities. “But,” she adds, “there is still so much work to do to level the playing field when it comes to this.” Rez explains that while most schools, corporations and universities in the US have diversity, equity and inclusion departments, they do not properly address issues of discrimination against Jews.


Society views the Jews, she explains, as what she terms a “model class minority.” Despite the fact that two-thirds of Europe’s Jews perished in the Holocaust, the general public sees the Jews as having rebounded quickly and thrived “to a point of vilification where we are all (falsely) perceived as white, rich and educated.” Though the Jews comprise less than 2% of the total US adult population, almost 60% of all religious hate crimes in the US are committed against Jewish people.

(full article online )










						Facing antisemites and beating them at their own game
					

Liora Rez uses the power of social media to hold Jew-haters accountable




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many college campuses across the United States have become hotbeds for antisemitism, as HonestReporting has documented extensively in our recent series. The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) reported that there were 155 antisemitic incidents on college campuses in 2021, a 21 percent increase from 2020. With the 2021-2022 academic year behind us, let’s examine some of the more noteworthy and perhaps less documented antisemitic incidents which impacted Jewish students across America.

1. Rutgers’ Alpha Epsilon Pi Fraternity House Egged on Holocaust Remembrance Day Two Years in a Row​On Yom Hashoah, AEPI at Rutgers was the target of a series of antisemitic incidentsfor the second consecutive year. During the fraternity’s annual 24-hour reading of the names of those who died in the Holocaust, its house was egged by two unidentified perpetrators. This same incident had occurred during the previous year’s Yom Hashoah ceremony. Days prior to this year’s egging, multiple cars full of people waving Palestinian flags drove up to the fraternity house, where they launched an antisemitic verbal assault, calling the fraternity members “terrorists” and “baby killers.”

2. Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) at Tufts Promotes Discriminatory Boycott of Jewish Clubs on Campus​Tufts University has a troubling history of antisemitism, and a string of events over several months this year unfortunately reinforced this notion. SJP at Tufts consistently promoted antisemitic rhetoric and blatant lies about Israel throughout the year, including the launch of an “Israel Apartheid Week,” painting “End Israeli Apartheid” on the school’s landmark cannon, and denigrating Hillel in a published statement that contended that, “Hillel cannot both support a genocidal, settler-colonial state and be committed to every student feeling accepted and treated with respect.”

Accusing Hillel of supporting a “genocidal” state directly falls under the widely adopted IHRA working definition of antisemitism, which holds that “Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis” is inherently antisemitic. Most notably, the Tufts Observer published an article by SJP, calling on students to boycott a variety of Jewish clubs which “normalize or benefit Israel,”including J-Street, an organization that has repeatedly stated its support for a two-state solution.

3. Jewish Student at University of Central Florida Beaten, Berated and Pepper Sprayed by Protestors Wearing Swastikas​In February, a Jewish student at the University of Central Florida was driving past a rally being held by the white supremacist, neo-Nazi National Socialist Movement. One of the members spat on the student’s car, sparking an altercation that led to multiple members of the group beating and pepper spraying the student, and subsequently throwing the student’s phone down a storm drain. According to video footage from the scene, the NSM members were shouting antisemitic slurs throughout the attack. The three main perpetrators were arrested shortly thereafter.

4. Diversity, Equity and Inclusion Student Senator at University of Southern California (USC) Posts Virulently Antisemitic Messages on Social Media​USC student Yasmeen Mashayekh, formerly a diversity, equity and inclusion senator for the university’s Viterbi School of Engineering, posted a plethora of antisemitic posts on social media throughout the academic year. Some of the posts included statements such as, “I want to kill every motherf***ing Zionist,” “The death of Israel is coming. I will do it single handedly if I must,” “Yes I f***king love Hamas,” and  “curse the Jews” in Arabic. These posts sparked outrage at USC — that is, for everyone but the university itself.

Other than a halfhearted apology via Twitter from the School of Engineering, the university failed to issue any sort of statement or condemnation of the blatant antisemitism. This prompted sixty faculty members to sign a letter calling upon the university administration to end its silence in regards to “ongoing open expressions of antisemitism and Zionophobia.”



(full article online)









						Ten of the Most Shocking Instances of Antisemitism on College Campuses This Past School Year | Honest Reporting
					

Many college campuses across the United States have become hotbeds for antisemitism, as HonestReporting has documented extensively.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This doesn't happen often, but Amad published a columnby Abdulaziz Al Zayed that emphasizes that Palestinians should hate ZIonists, not Jews.




> Is Judaism really an insult? I say: “Wake up the nation of Islam, for this is not from the religion of Muhammad.” I say: “Wake up my people, for your blame on the Jews is a mistake that must be corrected."
> 
> So why blind hatred against Jews and Judaism? Judaism is a divinely respected religion in Islam, and the Jews are our brothers among us. And they have many commonalities and ties.... Is the Islamic religion really a religion of tolerance and kindness? So why blind hatred against Jews and Judaism? Judaism is a divinely respected religion in Islam, and the Jews are our brothers among us.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are thinkers who have overstepped their position and floated in the balance, and did not do justice to the Jews from themselves, and the Qur’an threatens by saying: (Woe to the delinquents), when will we sheath the sword of grudges? And when will we raise the banner of love?



Of course, Zionists should be loathed. But this is a very rare article that calls out Muslim antisemitism. 










						A rare Palestinian article against antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two swastikas and the slogan “Heil Hitler” were found carved onto a concrete block that is part of the Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe in Berlin, Germany.

Police said a security guard discovered the graffiti on Friday morning at the site commemorating the 6 million Jews murdered in the Holocaust, the German daily Bild reported. Germany’s State Security Service is investigating the incident to find those responsible for the vandalism at the memorial, which opened in 2005.










						Holocaust Memorial in Berlin Vandalized With Swastikas, ‘Heil Hitler’ Graffiti
					

Berlin’s Holocaust memorial. Photo: Alexander Blum/Wikimedia Commons Two swastikas and the slogan “Heil Hitler” were found carved onto a concrete …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I regret that the ‘Spanish Law’ has become an antisemitic weapon against wealthy Portuguese citizens, all of whom are, astoundingly, of Jewish origin,” Gabriel Senderowicz, president of the Porto Jewish community, said on Monday. “This is nothing more than deception by some powerful state officials in the country who seek to disguise their antisemitic attitudes on the grounds that these businessmen received their citizenship insincerely.”


Last Thursday, Porto police searched the home of Hugo Vaz, curator of the Jewish Museum in Porto, in search of “documents and a portable drive containing evidence against those powerful state officials,” said Senderowicz, adding that the Jewish community recently announced that “those officials who see fit to pursue representatives of the Jewish community in Porto will be documented as a new chapter in the history of antisemitism in Portugal and displayed in the museum."


(full article online)









						Portuguese police search home of lawyers helping Jews get citizenship
					

A list of 20 rich Jews who received citizenship was displayed to the lawyers.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism as an ancient, toxic, resilient virus, mutated over millennia, in accordance with guiding social pillars or constructs of each century: from religion to race to nationality, now full cycle back to religion. It is the mainstreaming and normalization of this ancient hatred that is most alarming.


For antisemitism can be seen as a predictive example for other forms of hate and racism, rendering the tracking, understanding and addressing of its unique mutation important not only for Jews or their nation state, Israel – as a proverbial canary in the mineshaft – but for all concerned and committed to identify and combat all forms of hate and racism.


The intersection between religion and universal values of human rights – developed as a secular religion – harbors the opportunity and responsibility for vital collaboration in the 21st century: to identify and combat the appropriation and weaponization of those universal principles for political ends. Such appropriation and weaponization undermine the very commitment of “Never Again” that the international-rules-based order was intended to ensure and secure, even as, instead, we face the devastating reality of “Again and Again” – in Iran, China, Ukraine, etc.

An antisemitic hit list​BDS has made no secret about its ultimate agenda: demonizing, delegitimizing and singling out Israel, with the ultimate goal of destroying it. In an Orwellian inversion, it appropriates universal values and rhetoric, weaponizing them against Israel, a lawful and human-rights abiding state. This interactive map is but a recent, escalating and visual manifestation of a “clear and present danger.”


Many in the Boston community view this map for precisely what it is: an antisemitic hit list. This one example is replicated in a plethora of insidious manifestations, on digital platforms and on the streets, echoing toxic antisemitic tropes as defined in the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA)’s working definition of antisemitism, the result of a long democratic process, which includes the 3 Ds – the demonization, delegitimization and double standards – towards Israel.










						The mutation of antisemitism back into the mainstream - opinion
					

BDS has made no secret about its ultimate agenda: demonizing, delegitimizing and singling out Israel, with the ultimate goal of destroying it.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/italian-israeli-journalist-defines-modern-antisemitism-in-jewish-lives-matter/2022/07/18/


----------



## Sixties Fan

We've discussed Columbia University professor Joseph Massad before and noted his antisemitism and bigotry since this blog began in 2004.

In an article for Arabi21, Massad strongly indicates that he subscribes to the discredited Khazar theory. While it is not the main point of his article, he writes, "The Zionists of European Jews claimed that they are the descendants of the ancient Palestinian Hebrews and that their settlement project is nothing more than a 'return' to their ancient country, Israel....The pan-Jewish nationalism of European Zionism, which sought to re-establish the glories of the 'Jewish' kingdoms of the Palestinian Hebrews (who were appropriated by the Zionists as ancestors of *Europeans who had converted to Judaism*), was portrayed as 'progressive' and socialist."

This is similar to what he wrote in English for Electronic Intifada in 2017, saying that European Jews were converts to Judaism. 

The Wikipedia entry on the genetics of Ashkenazic Jews shows that nearly all studies find their origin is in the Middle East. So Massad, in the 2017 article, makes his argument that most European Jews as converts by calling it "an established historical fact."

That is "proof by assertion."

The usual version of the theory that Jews are converts is the Khazar theory, which has also been repeatedly debunked from genetic, historical, linguistic and other perspectives. It is embraced by Palestinians because their entire claim of indigeneity is destroyed when another people were there first and most Palestinian Arab families proudly trace their ancestry to Arabia. (The Palestinian Christians, on the other hand, seem to be descended from Jews.) 

Since the truth is not on their side, they need to push the Khazar lie. And that lie is meant to say that Jews don't have any historic ties to the Jewish homeland.

Denying Jewish history is just as antisemitic as denying the Holocaust.











						Columbia professor Joseph Massad espouses discredited - and antisemitic - Khazar theory
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Goshen, New York are searching for a man who harassed congregants of a synagogue attending a talk by a Holocaust survivor.

The man was speaking about the horrors of the Holocaust and calling for an end to hatred on Thursday night when the incident occurred.

According to police, a suspect in a red car twice drove by the Chabad of Orange County screaming obscenities.

(full article online )









						NY police searching for man who harassed Jews at Holocaust event
					

Man who drove by Goshen, NY synagogue spewing hatred during talk by Holocaust survivor wanted by police.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

To understand the connection to Southeast Asia, however, requires understanding how European colonialism spread antisemitism, particularly around Egypt and elsewhere in the Middle East and North Africa (MENA). This led first to Arab Christians adopting antisemitic ideas, which seeped into secular Arab nationalism then into Islamic Arab nationalisms, and into a full-blown Islamic antisemitism. This latter move came during the 1930s, and two key figures were the mufti of Jerusalem Hajji Amin Al-Husseini and Syed Qutb of the Muslim Brotherhood. Qutb wrote a tract called _Our Struggle With the Jews _in in 1950 which still circulates in Southeast Asia today and defined an eternal enmity between Jews and Muslims, but drew on Western antisemitic tropes.

The prominence of antisemitism in recent times, particularly in Malaysia, where we have noted the endogenous Jewish community has disappeared, may seem puzzling. But attention to the discursive function of the trope of “the Jew” and how antisemitism operates makes it clear.

Firstly, it was arguably under Prime Minister Mohamad Mahathir that antisemitism gained a major public profile there, a discourse he has repeated in recent years. He was instrumental in turning towards a Muslim identity in the political sphere and away from a secular framing. As such, given Wahhabi-Salafi infiltration and the prominence of Palestine-Israel as a point of identity for a global Muslim _ummah_ (community), it was a natural discursive trope to help found arguments for a beleaguered and oppressed Muslim identity that would bind group identity and garner support.

Secondly, within Malaysia’s context, as Mary Ainslee has argued, antisemitism without Jews has been a cipher for a different group: the Chinese. In other words, antisemitic discourse about Jews as a minority but yet a prosperous and controlling group (playing on old antisemitic tropes noted below), has acted as a code to criticise and stir up resentment against local Chinese, perceived as a successful business community which prospers at the expense of Malays. A similar pattern has also been observed in Indonesia.

It has been noted that copies of Henry Ford’s deeply antisemitic text _The Universal Jew_ were handed out at Mahathir’s political rallies in the 2000s. This points to the ongoing Western influence. Moreover, the conception of controlling and prosperous Jews plays upon tropes developed through European history, but very particularly on a nineteenth century forgery, _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, which allegedly records a secret meeting of Jewish leaders discussing their plot for world domination. Originally a scene from a novel, it has taken on a life of its own and has the passage we have discussed: from Europe (both France and Russia were posited origins), to MENA where it influenced Qutb’s writings, and now to Southeast Asia in the Islamic ideological framing of antisemitism.

All this brings us back to the context of the detained 20-year-old Singaporean youth. While actual violence, or planned violence against Jews is rare in Southeast Asia—though a planned (Jemaah Islamiyah) JI attack in 2001 on Singapore targeted not just the US but also the Israeli embassy—antisemitic sentiment clearly festers regionally.

This is particularly tied to anti-Israeli sentiment. Amongst the countries surveyed here, only Singapore has close ties with Israel, and Malaysia in particular has had sometimes tense relations. But anti-Israeli sentiment can be separated from antisemitism (many Israeli and non-Israeli Jews criticise the government’s harsh policies towards the Palestinians). Therefore, while many Muslims regionally may criticise Israel, certainly not all are antisemitic. Muslims and Jews sit side-by-side in the Interreligious Organisation of Singapore and other platforms. In Indonesia, for example, some have stressed kinship. Respect for Jews, as People of the Book, is integral to Muslim identity for many.

As such, it was no surprise that Singapore’s Mufti and others expressed their outrage at the planned crime. Indeed, Jewish and Muslim leaders united together to condemn it. It may be said that it was not Islam that gave this young man these ideas, but a politicised hatred learnt via colonial imposition and the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

Nevertheless, like synagogues globally, those across Southeast Asia have security in place, and the need for reviewing security across places of worship in Singapore has been noted. Although Singapore’s Chief Rabbi has contrasted the safety felt here compared to Europe, there is no room for complacency given regional discourses on antisemitism.

Read article in full

(full article online)






						Point of No Return
					

Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The irony of "it could/should happen to you" is lost on this Iranian ]

The project classified Jewish schools, synagogues, nonprofits, businesses and media as “being complicit” in what it considered to be societal ills, including Zionism, U.S. imperialism, policing, militarization, ethnic cleansing, harm to the environment, colonialism and other social “harms.”

Jewish groups, including the Anti-Defamation League and the American Jewish Committee, condemned the project for championing antisemitic tropes, such as myths of overarching Jewish influence in society, and making Jews and Jewish communal organizations scapegoats for society’s troubles. Others expressed concerns about the safety and security of the organizations named.

The project has caused such backlash that the Palestinian BDS National Committee wrote a letter to its Boston branch demanding that it either close down the project or “remove the BDS acronym” from its name, saying that “the association of the BDS name with such groups and activities hurts our entire movement.”

Rahimi, the Iranian TV anchor said that the “best response” to critics of the project is “to intensify the targeting of Zionist and pro-Israel groups so they can be more effectively seen and held accountable.”

“The project should be rolled out in all 50 U.S. states, as well as internationally,” she said. “In the end, of course, like all other racist groups, each one will have to be dismantled as part of the process of liberating Palestine.”

(full article online)









						Iran Endorses BDS ‘Attack’ Map Targeting Jews | United with Israel
					

'The project should be rolled out in all 50 states, as well as internationally,' said news anchor Bianca Rahimi.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

That original campaign, called “Deadly Exchange” was launched in 2017 by Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP) to target both Israelis in Israel and Jews living outside Israel who support the Jewish state.  In this way, it seeks to deny Jews and Jewish organizations their freedom of speech and freedom of association – and is typical of BDS campaigning in general.  Singling out exchange programs between American police, the FBI, ICE, and Israeli law enforcement agencies, among all other police exchange programs – for example, those with Mexico and European countries – “Deadly Exchange” attacks Israel alone for allegedly advancing racist policies in the US. According to the campaign, the Jewish state serves as the evil role model for Americans.  It demands exchange programs with Israel be cancelled and calls on people to “hold accountable the Jewish institutions that run and fund the deadly exchange.”  A visual graph that accompanies the campaign shows the mainstream Jewish organizations that are allegedly “complicit” in promoting racism in America — AIPAC, Taglit Birthright, JINSA, the ADL and the AJC. 





The campaign evoked the standard anti-Semitic trope of Jews spreading their tentacles to encompass the world and corrupt others with their evil.  It’s classic anti-Semitism.   



*Anti-Semitic cartoon by Seppla (Josef Plank) 
Nazi Germany, circa 1938*
(vide online)

The Boston mapping project’s launching point echoes the “Deadly Exchange” campaign with its first item cited being “policing” — to demonstrate the “institutional support for the colonization of Palestine.” And beyond those allegations, the mapping project connects the Jewish community to “white supremacy,” “colonization,” “US imperialism,” and “vast theft” – the central crimes of Marxist ideology that echo the most radical themes of today’s turbulent politics.  With its stated goal of “visualizing connections,” the mapping project expands the Deadly Exchange graph to include a wider range of Jewish targets — a council of synagogues, schools, a disability group, an artist collaborative, unions, and others associated with being Jewish or with incorporating Jewish belief, history or culture, of which the Land of Israel has always been a central component. It names communal leaders, philanthropies, and board members of some groups. 




(full article online)









						Boston Mapping Project: An Anti-Semitic Campaign Goes Awry
					

The Boston Mapping Project, launched on June 3, 2022, is the latest variant of BDS poison and reflects the movement's anti-Jewish bigotry. The sinister




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism is on the rise and attacks of all kinds are becoming more commonplace in the United States.

Over the weekend, a group of young men placed Patriot Front stickers on signs and light posts in Chicago, promoting the the white supremacist group.

Residents of the area were furious and one Jewish man took matters into his own hands, chasing the hatemongers out of his the community.

(vide video online)











						WATCH: Jewish Man Chases Neo-Nazis Out of His Neighborhood | United with Israel
					

A Chicago man chased men out of his neighborhood who were placing stickers from the white supremacist group Patriot Front on signs and light posts.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This TikTok video shows a large assembly at the Anata Secondary School east of Jerusalem, where students play-acted a kidnapping of religious Jews.










						Palestinian high school stages kidnapping of religious Jews to adoring audience (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty-UK issued a press release linked to a 19-page paper on Wednesday warning the UK to ensure that a proposed expansion of its free trade agreement with Israel doesn't include any business in the territories nor include any dealings with companies that they claim are violating human rights.

Has Amnesty-UK ever gone through a similar amount of effort to sabotage a UK trade agreement with any other country?

You know the answer.

I found some blog posts questioning trade with Colombia in 2009 and one blog post from 2013 questioning trade with Mexico because of human rights issues. That's it.

Amnesty-UK has no campaigns, no reports, no press releases warning about UK (or, pre-Brexit, EU) free trade agreements with any nations besides Israel.  

Yet the UK has an extensive free trade agreement with Turkey that was updated only last year. The same Turkey that occupies lands and has built settlements in Northern Cyprus and in Syria.

Amnesty-UK is silent.

The UK has trade agreements with the Palestinian Authority. The same government that pays salaries to terrorists and teaches children to hate Jews.

Amnesty-UK is silent.

The UK has trade agreements with Egypt, Jordan, Morocco, Lebanon. *Not a word of objection from Amnesty-UK.*

The UK is currently negotiating a trade agreement with Algeria. Amnesty knows quite well the depth of human rights abuses there. But Amnesty-UK is not campaigning to stop that agreement. 

No, Amnesty-UK chooses to campaign against UK trade with one and only one country. The one that happens to be Jewish.

Amnesty-UK will claim that their campaign is simply meant to support human rights. But somehow Israel always gets far more attention than any other country.

Their "Get Involved/Issues" section includes only four country-specific sections: Israel, Syria, North Korea and the US(!). In those sections, it lists over 60 issues with Israel, but only ten entries on Syria, nine for North Korea, and ten for the United States. There is far more effort and money spent on attacking Israel than any other country, by far.

That is modern antisemitism. It hides behind "human rights" but it abuses the issue of human rights as a club to attack only Israel. 










						Antisemitism by omission: Amnesty-UK only opposes trade agreements with one country
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabic media is reporting that the Bahraini minister for Culture and Antiquities has lost her job because she refused to shake hands with the Israeli ambassador to Bahrain.

According to the story,  on June 16, US Ambassador to Bahrain Steven Bondy held a special memorial service at his home on the occasion of the death of his father. He invited some ambassadors and officials, including the Israeli ambassador to Bahrain, Eitan Naeh, and the Bahraini minister (and member of the royal family) Sheikha Mai bint Mohammed.

During the ceremony, the officials were shaking hands as they were introduced to each other. When Sheikha Mai  was told she was about to shake hands with Naeh, she withdrew her hand and refused to shake his hand. She then left the house of the American ambassador and asked the embassy not to publish any picture of her in the memorial service.

Previously, in her position, she refused to recognize various Jewish landmarks in Bahrain.











						Bahraini minister fired for refusing to shake hands with Israeli ambassador
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

His claim that there is a “fascist” system of “Jewish supremacy” within Israel ignores that two million+ Israeli-Arabs have full and democratic right alongside the Jewish majority in Israel. Israeli Arabs can vote and be elected to the Knesset, Israel’s parliament. They have served on Israel’s supreme court, and are active in business, diplomacy, media and more within Israel. Clearly, then, Waters’ attempted portrayal of Israel as being under a “system of Jewish supremacy” is fanciful, and based in nothing more than ideology, not facts.
Comparing Israeli polices to the Nazis by insinuating that Israel is carrying out a “Holocaust” of Palestinians is antisemitic according to the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism.
Saying that Israel was founded by “settler colonialists” denies 3,000 years of Jewish indigeneity.
His claim that wealthy donors put pressure on McGill University to oppose pro-Palestinian policies a) has not been substantiated and b) insinuates that wealthy pro-Israel donors, Jews implied, control McGill University. This reeks of the antisemitic trope and conspiracy theory from the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.

Roger Waters, made famous from his band Pink Floyd, was given an undue platform to spread disinformation, lies and to make unsubstantiated allegations, which has the potential to fan the flames of hatred towards Jewish Canadians, who continue to be disproportionately the victims of hate crimes in Canada.

(full article online)









						Roger Waters Bashes Israel In Support Of Pro-Palestinian Students At McGill University
					

On July 14, Roger Waters performed in Montreal and spoke at an anti-Israel event called: “Standing Up For Student Solidarity




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic tropes about Jewish wealth have been around for centuries. While there are some truly wild conspiracy theories out there it does beg the question…are Jews rich? While not ALL Jews are rich, Jewish people are still statistically overrepresented among the wealthy.  This may be due to the overall Jewish value of education and a gravitation towards more urban environments where there are greater opportunities for economic advancement. Historically, Jews have experienced periods of great economic instability, yet the challenges they have faced have created a culture of resilience and entrepreneurial perseverance still evident today.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Holocaust memorials in Buchenwald, Berlin vandalized
					

Police in Germany said they lack information on perpetrators of vandalism at memorials in Buchenwald and Berlin.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The deadliest post-Holocaust attack on Jews was an outside job. While commemorating the 1994 AMIA bombing this week, those fighting Jew-hatred in Latin America vowed not to let homegrown anti-Semitism go unchecked.

The second Latin American Forum for Combating Anti-Semitism met this week in Buenos Aires, in conjunction with the 28th anniversary of the suicide bombing of the Argentine Israelite Mutual Association (AMIA) Jewish community center. The July 18 attack, which killed 85 people and wounded 300 others, is largely believed to have been carried out by Hezbollah, with Iranian backing.

The World Jewish Congress and its Latin America branch, together with the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Latino Coalition for Israel and a host of other organizations co-hosted this year’s forum, six years after the initial edition. The forum featured more than 300 participants from every Latin American nation except Nicaragua, along with American and Israeli officials, and various Christian and Jewish leaders, in an attempt to coalesce efforts against anti-Semitism across the region. Former Guatemalan President Jimmy Morales attended, as did the president of Colombia’s Constitutional Court Dr. Cristina Pardo, together with deputy ministers, parliamentarians and journalists.

(full article online)











						Pro-Israel entities in Latin America work to battle anti-Semitism, promote co-existence
					

“This is a part of the world that is far physically from Israel but not distant from our point of view,” said Ruth Cohen-Dar, the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs’ director of the Department for Combating Anti-Semitism.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Derbyshire County Council member was suspended by the Conservative party after the discovery of social media posts with antisemitic conspiracy theories about “Zionist controllers” and “Jewish supremacism.” The Derby Telegraph and the BBC tried to contact Rose by phone and email, but he is not responding to inquiries.

(full article online)









						Shirtless Conservative Councilman Suspended for 5 Years over Antisemitic Posts
					

When asked if his constituents deserved an explanation about his 5-year suspension, he answered, “No.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, AIPAC-backed Glenn Ivey defeated J-Street candidate Donna Edwards for the Democratic nomination for Maryland’s 4th Congressional District.

J-Street's backing of Edwards should put to rest the lie that J-Street is in any way pro-Israel.

The Washington Examiner summed up Edwards' congressional record on Israel:



> During Edwards's first year in the House, she voted "present" on a resolution "recognizing Israel's right to defend itself against attacks from Gaza." And Edwards voted present on a resolution expressing support for direct Israeli-Palestinian negotiations. She also voted present on 2012 legislation to enhance security cooperation between the United States and Israel. All three measures passed with overwhelming majorities, at times when Democrats and, later, Republicans were running the House.


J-Street pretends to be pro-Israel, but it supports someone who cannot even vote that Israel has the right to defend itself? Or that there should be direct Israel-Palestinian negotiations? 

Clearly, Edwards is an outlier in her hate for Israel compared to most members of Congress.

J-Street cannot credibly claim to be pro-Israel in any context if this was the candidate that they spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to support.










						J-Street proves yet again that it is not "pro-Israel"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism remains widespread within Britain’s COVID-19 conspiracy movement and could present escalating risks for Jews in the UK, according to a report by the Community Security Trust nonprofit.

“There are elements within the COVID conspiracy movement that are moving in a more confrontational and violent direction,” the CST warned, pointing to public harassment of journalists and politicians in the UK and preparations by some groups to physically confront law enforcement.

“The antisemitism in the COVID conspiracy movement, combined with this gradual move towards violent activism, could therefore pose a direct threat to the Jewish community,” said the CST, which works to secure the British Jewish community.

Released Tuesday, the report, “Covid, Conspiracies, & Jew Hate,” adds to the growing picture of antisemitic activity among some pandemic conspiracists — who, having determined that the coronavirus is “a fake pandemic being exploited by elites to control their populations,” are also more likely to believe that world events are steered by a Jewish cabal.

The group added that through 2020-2021, COVID-related antisemitic incidents in the UK rose 95%, with 78 in 2021 compared to 40 in 2020. Last year saw the highest total number of antisemitic episodes ever reported to the CST, the organization said in a separate report released in February.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism ‘Flourishing’ Among Pandemic Conspiracy Groups in UK: Report
					

A sign displayed at an anti-vaccination protest in Manchester, UK, in November 2021. Photo: Community Security Trust / screenshot Antisemitism …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A look at El-Kurd’s profile confirms that The Nation’s “Palestine correspondent” follows Azeez Azeez’s hate-filled account on Instagram. Upon further inspection, HonestReporting discovered that Azeez Azeez more than once invoked overt anti-Jewish tropes and blood libels in his work, frequently illustrating Jews as subhuman creatures secretly controlling world affairs.

The West Bank-based graphic designer also glorified Palestinian terrorism. For instance, on November 21, he wrote that there “is no sound louder than that of a Carlo.” Just hours earlier, Hamas terrorist Fadi Abu Shkhaydam had murdered Israeli tour guide Eli Kay using a Carlo submachine gun, as well as injuring four others.

(full article online)









						‘Palestine Correspondent’ Mohammed El-Kurd Shares ‘Nazi-Like’ Cartoon: Will The Nation Remain Silent? | Honest Reporting
					

The Nation and other media organizations continue to turn a blind eye to El-Kurd's brazen displays of antisemitism.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On June 10, 2022, the National Council of Social Studies (NCSS) issued a Position Statement on “antisemitism, antisemitic violence, and all bigotry and discrimination.” The statement reflects the urgency felt by NCSS members to respond to a spate of recent attacks on Jewish citizens and to a perceived increase in antisemitism in American society. It follows a 2020 resolution on antisemitism.  The current position statement encourages educators to examine their understanding of the Jewish people and consider what constitutes antisemitism.   

The position statement:   

– Includes the widely adopted IHRA definition of what constitutes antisemitism  

– Establishes that Jews are indigenous to the Middle East with their center of worship in Jerusalem 

– Explains that Jews are a people comprised of individuals of diverse backgrounds and that grouping Jews as a race is prejudicial  

– Elucidates that education about the Holocaust must include teaching the history of antisemitism. This history is not limited to Europe or America but includes antisemitism emanating from the Middle East and North Africa.   

NCSS Position statements are developed through a consensus process to present a carefully considered position on a topic of importance.Individual members or regional groups can submit a resolution for approval to the house of delegates (HOD) representing all constituents, followed by approval from the Board of Directors. A resolution can include taking a stance on an issue, leading to a position statement. A position statement is written after a resolution is passed by the Board.

History of the Most Recent Position Statement  ​In December 2020, the National Council for the Social Studies (NCSS) House of Delegates (HOD) passed Resolution # 20-04-8 “Against antisemitism and antisemitic violence,” which was approved as policy by the NCSS Board of Directors in 2021. The  resolution was sponsored by the NY State Council and co-sponsored by the Florida, Georgia, and New Hampshire Councils and the NCSS Human Rights Education Community. It condemns all antisemitic attacks, opposes discrimination of any kind and invites the development of a position statement as an organization. It also called for education against antisemitism. NCSS approved and released the resulting Position Statement in June 2022.   

On June 27, 2020, the Marshall Memo, a weekly publication of important ideas and research in K-12 education, featured the Position Statement. However, it has not been widely publicized. It remains to be seen what effect it will have on K-12 curriculums, instruction and educators’ professional development.    

Why is this Position Statement on Antisemitism so Important? ​Educators and students have been given erroneous information about Jews in some curricula. For example, the first version of California’s model curriculum for a mandatory Ethnic Studies Courserequirement included prejudicial and inaccurate information on Jews and Israel. Proponents of this biased curriculum, known as Liberated Ethnic Studies, continue to peddle it to California school districts in professional development workshops and actively promote their version as a requirement for graduation.  

The Liberated curriculum falsely depicts Israel as a settler-colonial state, giving “pedagogical importance to comparing and contrasting settler colonialism in the US and Palestine” and promotes classroom discussion of Israel’s alleged “role in the oppression of Palestinians,”representing the Jewish state as a racist enterprise. In addition, it offers resources with only a one-sided view of Israel’s history and current events.  The NCSS position statement sets the historical record straight by establishing that Jews originated in the Middle East and highlights the Jewish presence in Jerusalem going back several millennia. In contrast, the Liberated Ethnic Studies curriculum denies Jews their indigeneity to their ancestral homeland.  

As part of the clarifications for teachers, the Liberated curriculum vilifies Jewish organizations and Zionists as groups of people with malicious intentions and agendas in education. The Liberated curriculum claims “Zionist organizations, their primary goal is to stunt the development of authentic anti-racist curriculum.” It also raises classical antisemitic conspiracy theories of a Jewish cabal, stating “These aren’t spontaneous protests from random individuals; they are led, organized and financed by Zionist organizations in the United States and Israel.”   

While the Liberated curriculum lists antisemitism as the final item among 18 topics in the last section of a lesson, it fails to provide any guidance on how antisemitism should be incorporated into class instruction. The Liberated curriculum explicitly acknowledges in notes for teachers on one slide that it is “not sure how to incorporate antisemitism.” It omits the American Jewish experience altogether.  

The NCSS Position Statement calls for using education to combat antisemitism as a form of bigotry and prejudice. It provides a clear definition of what it considers antisemitism and describes the proper role of education to combat it. It clearly addresses the inaccurate portrayals of Jews pushed into schools by Liberated Ethnic Studies and others. Educators in K-12 need to take notice.  










						NCSS Issues Strong Position Statement on Antisemitism
					

The National Council of Social Studies (NCSS) recently issued a strong position statement on antisemitism statement encouraging educators to examine their understanding of the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism and denialism within the Labour Party​The Forde Inquiry found that there was a "vociferous faction" within the Labour Party that saw any allegations or incidents of antisemitism to be an exaggeration of "the Right" created to embarrass "the Left." 


Despite the acknowledgment of the antisemitism problem by many in the party following the involvement of the Equality and Human Rights Commission, "some still deny the existence and seriousness of the problem, or the need to take action to combat it," Forde states.

At the same time as staunch supporters of Corbyn's leadership weaponized antisemitism by minimizing its presence, Party members opposed to Corbyn's leadership also weaponized the allegations, the report continued.


"It was of course also true that some opponents of Jeremy Corbyn saw the issue of antisemitism as a means of attacking him," the report states. "Thus, rather than confront the paramount need to deal with the profoundly serious issue of antisemitism in the party, both factions treated it as a factional weapon."

The report stresses that "taking sides" is not always wrong, but rather that "the taking of sides should be based upon reason, and should not be motivated by blind loyalty or irrational and entrenched opposition to a member, or leader, of a perceived tribe."



> *"Rather than confront the paramount need to deal with the profoundly serious issue of antisemitism in the party, both factions treated it as a factional weapon."*
> Martin Forde



Expanding on the themes of denialism that emerged from the investigation, the report calls the denialism troubling, and states that it was found "principally amongst some of Jeremy Corbyn's supporters in relation to antisemitism, but was also evident more widely across all factions of the Party in relation to issues of race and gender."


The factions involved in weaponizing antisemitism, whether as a means to defend or attack Corbyn, "failed to recognize the seriousness of antisemitism, its effect on Jewish communities and on the moral and political standing of the Party," the report states.

(full article online)









						Corbyn supporters 'weaponized antisemitism by minimizing its presence'
					

Responding to the 138-page Forde Inquiry report, former Labour Party leader Jeremy Corbyn avoided mentioning antisemitism, despite a large portion of the report focusing on the subject.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Half a century before the Internet was invented, an American Jewish organization was asking how new media might be harnessed in the fight against antisemitism. Their answer, launched in 1937 as the Nazis rose to power in Germany, was a 15-year effort to spread the message of tolerance through comic books, radio, advertising, newsstands and eventually television spots.


The organization was the American Jewish Committee, and its pioneering effort to combat prejudice through mass media is the subject of an exhibit, “Confronting Hate 1937-1952,” which opens July 29 at the New-York Historical Society. The exhibit represents a deep dive into AJC’s holdings by Charlotte Bonelli, AJC’s archives director, and displays the wide variety of materials — radio scripts, cartoons, film clips, posters and magazine and newspaper articles — generated largely under the direction of Richard Rothschild, the advertising executive recruited by AJC to run the campaign. 


The materials’ relentlessly upbeat messages about brotherhood and Americanness might strike modern audiences as naive, but at the time the stakes couldn’t have been higher nor the rhetoric more sincere: Hitler was on the march, American isolationists were a political force to be reckoned with, and demagogues such as Father Charles Coughlin and Gerald L. K. Smith were using the airwaves to broadcast popular versions of America-first antisemitism.

(full article online)









						When a Jewish group fought antisemitism with radio shows and comic books
					

The American Jewish Committee pioneered the effort to combat prejudice through mass media and is the subject of an exhibit, “Confronting Hate 1937-1952,” which opens July 29.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Responding to reports that those involved in the protest were “actors,” the Anti-Defamation League tweeted on Monday: “Our Center on Extremism is aware of claims that the neo-Nazi protesters outside this weekend’s TPUSA [Turning Point USA] conference were ‘paid actors.’ These claims are false.

“In fact,” the ADL continued, “these protesters were known white supremacists who were there to promote their racist, hateful beliefs.”

Executive director Liora Rez of StopAntisemitism.org pointed out that one of the men in the group was 74-year-old David Howard Wydner, a member of the neo-Nazi National Socialist Movement.

(full article online)









						Group carrying swastika flags in Tampa, Fla., disperses anti-Semitic fliers
					

Similar papers, including ones that blame the coronavirus pandemic on Jews, have been distributed in cities across the country in recent months, tied to the Goyim Defense League.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Total lack of thinking behind this ]

A Tiverton restaurant apologized Monday after an anti-Semitic meme was posted on their Facebook page over the weekend.

Atlantic Sports Bar and Restaurant issued the apology following a post shared Sunday that featured a meme of Anne Frank, making reference to the hot weather in an insensitive manner.

The initial post received much backlash and criticism.

The restaurant has since removed the post and issued an apology, saying in part that “the post was poorly thought out and we realize that it was incredibly inappropriate and does not reflect our values as members of our community.”

“There is no excuse for the sharing of this post, and there is nothing we can do to rectify it, all we can do now is offer our deepest apology to those who were rightfully hurt by our actions. The Atlantic Restaurant prides itself on being a tolerant, inclusive and safe space for all people,” added the restaurant.

(full article online)









						Tiverton restaurant issues apology after posting anti-Semitic meme | ABC6
					

This post has since been deleted by the Atlantic Sports Bar and Restaurant. TIVERTON, R.I. (WLNE) — A Tiverton restaurant apologized Monday after an anti-Semitic meme was posted on their Facebook page over the weekend. Atlantic Sports Bar and Restaurant issued the apology following a post shared...




					www.abc6.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I came across an online copy of Arab-Israeli Conflict: The Essential Reference Guide, a 2014 volume that attempts to distill the conflict to less than 400 pages, including source materials. 

Written and edited by southeast Asia-based academic Priscilla Roberts, it attempts to be even-handed and there is little that is offensive or too inaccurate (it certainly has mistakes.) 

But when I searched the book for "antisemitism," it mentions only the European version. It says nothing about Arab antisemitism. It doesn't have a separate entry on the Mufti of Jerusalem and his virulent hate nor anything about his Nazi collaboration. It mentions the Hebron pogrom of 1929 only as an aside in the article on United Kingdom Middle East policy: "Sporadic armed conflict between the two communities simmered until, in August 1929, 67 Jews were murdered by rioters in Hebron. This shocking event eroded what little confidence Jewish leaders had in a binational compromise future for the region and led to the rapid expansion of the paramilitary Jewish self-defense force known as the Haganah."

Throughout the book, Arab antipathy towards Jews is framed as a logical response to Zionism and the history of Islamic and Arab antisemitism is simply not there.

This is what we see in the media as well as academia. Jew-hatred is fundamentally irrational and no one wants to accuse Arabs or Muslims of being irrational, because that sounds Orientalist. Ignoring the very real history of antipathy towards Jews in the Arab world is not doing anyone any favors, though - if one ignores a fundamental reason for the conflict, one cannot possibly pretend to explain it.

Since the beginning of Islam, Jews were regarded as dhimmis in Muslim-majority (mostly Arab) lands. They were second class citizens with limited rights. They were tolerated, mostly, as long as they kept in their place. When they were perceived as having crossed some imaginary line, they were subjected to pogroms no less violent than those in eastern Europe. And the very existence of a Jewish state in the midst of Arab lands is hated not because of pro-Palestinian sentiment: it is from the shame that the weak, hated, dhimmi Jews defeated the combined Arab armies.

To ignore that history in describing the Arab Israeli conflict is to effectively censor an important narrative. Even worse, it ignores the antisemitism that is still seen in Arab media, today. 

Roberts worked with a larger team on the four volume 2008 "The Encyclopedia of The Arab-Israeli Conflict: A Political, Social, and Military History" which is also online. In that work, Arab antisemitism is not ignored, but it is minimized.
Its entry on antisemitism concentrates on how historic European antisemitism has animated modern Zionism, while Arab and Muslim antisemitism is mentioned only as a logical result of Jewish ambition. Even the Mufti's antisemitism, which is well documented from his own writings and radio broadcasts, is  downplayed as a response to Jewish power or realpolitik:



> The figure of Haj Amin al-Husseini, grand mufti of Jerusalem, serves as an excellent indication of growing anti-Jewish sentiment during this period. A significant leader of the Palestinian Arabs, al-Husseini moved *incrementally *toward anti-Semitism as he opposed Jewish *ambitions *in the region. While he had economic dealings with the Jewish population, he also inspired and organized the growth of Arab paramilitary groups intent on thwarting the growth of *Jewish power. *When disputes over access to the holy places in Jerusalem led to open conflict in 1929, *he proved unable to control his followers *and ultimately gave assent to their actions.






> ...The grand mufti of Jerusalem gained notoriety for his active courting of the Axis powers. However, his motivations also involved *significant anti-British sentiment, *for he viewed the Germans as the likely victors in the war and sought to gain influence with them.




This is ahistorical but it reflects the general attitude of scholars towards Arab antisemitism: when it is mentioned at all, it is regarded as an unfortunate consequence of Jewish greed and power or an unintended result of other historical events. It is never considered on its own, and it is not mentioned as a continuation of centuries of Muslim attitudes towards Jews, as well as the influence of virulent Christian Arab antisemitism on Arab nationalism in the early 20th century which converted the Arab attitude towards Jews into full blown hate. 

The bias is clear when we see the full-page entry on "Anti-Arab Attitudes and Discrimination:" 



> Anti-Arab attitudes, especially toward Muslim Arabs, as well as formal and informal policies and codes of conduct that unfairly target Arabs and are sometimes known as anti-Arabism have been *especially virulent in Israel since 1948*.


From reading this encyclopedia, one would believe that the only irrational hate in the conflict is that of Jews towards Arabs!

There is a major gap in scholarship towards the Middle East, and there are no signs that anyone is interested in filling it.











						Arab antisemitism: The hate that cannot be named
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“We are very disheartened by the social media that is controlled largely by – whether it is the Jewish lobby or specific NGOs,” said Indian human-rights expert Miloon Kothari.

-----
NGO Monitor legal adviser Anne Herzberg said the Mondoweiss interview with Kothari revealed the extent of the anti-Israel bias of the COI. He admits that the “COI is solely targeting Israel,” and “most egregiously, he questions why Israel is allowed to be a member of the UN,” she said.


“Kothari’s outrageous statements add to the extreme prejudice towards Israel expressed by the members of the COI prior to their appointment, and it is clear that they were selected precisely because of this prejudice,” Herzberg said.



> *"UN member states should demand full disclosure from [UN] High Commissioner Michele Bachelet regarding how Kothari and the other Commissioners were selected, and they should immediately defund this broken body."*
> Anne Herzberg, NGO Monitor legal adviser



(full article online)










						UN official: Social media largely controlled by Jewish lobby, NGOs
					

“Israel has no intention of ending the occupation and the persistent discrimination against the Palestinians lies at the heart of the systematic recurrence of violations," Kothari said.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> *WHY ARE THEY SCREAMING ALLAH AKBAR?*
> 
> The tourist walking next to me cringed as the wave of noise hit our ears. He asked: “Why are they screaming Allah Akbar? This is very scary.”
> 
> Muslim women were screaming Allah Akbar at the Jews beginning their tour. Men and children joined in, the sound carrying palpable waves of hate. These Arabs know the limits of the laws – had they physically attacked anyone, they would be arrested but there is no law against violence by sound. Even when they scream “Khaybar, Khaybar ya Yahud” an actual threat (it means, we will do to you what Mohammad did to the Jews of Khaybar in 628 CE i.e., slaughter everyone).
> 
> I saw women and very small children get in the face of Israeli policemen, scream at them, threaten them and make painfully loud siren sounds at them. Some of these women are professional screamers, paid to harass Jews and the police who are seen as symbols of the Jewish State. Others join in, just for the fun of it.
> 
> *BACK TO THE KOTEL*
> 
> I left the Temple Mount both more alive than ever before and at the same time, crushed.
> 
> Walking back down to the Kotel I heard a tourist ask his guide: “So why is the Wall so important? What’s its significance?” The guide started explaining that Jews, for 2000 years prayed to the Wall. That’s when I interrupted: “The Wall isn’t significant in and of itself. It’s what’s on top that is significant. It’s like standing outside your garage door. That’s not your home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the Western Wall and the Golden Dome of the Rock peeping over the wall
> And therein lies the core of the problem. After 2000 years of exile, the re-establishment of the Jewish State, and the reunification of our eternal capital Jerusalem, we are not yet home.
> 
> *WHAT CAN YOU DO?*
> 
> Go. Ascend the Temple Mount. Walk where our ancestors walked. Jews and, through their Jewish Messiah, also Christians are rooted there. Non-believers and people of other faiths should also go and soak up the beauty of this ancient site. As the House of God, the Temple Mount is supposed to be a place of prayer for ALL nations. It is wrong for one People to claim dominance and push out all others. It is wrong to be violent and spew hate in a holy place. It is wrong to watch children being raised in hate and turn a blind eye. It is wrong to let injustice continue because it is inconvenient to deal with. No Jew should ever have to hide his or her identity – particularly not in the holiest place to Jews in the world.
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum. If Jews do not ascend the Temple Mount, despite the hate, despite the harassment and humiliation, others will. Zion is our ancestral homeland; Jerusalem is our eternal capital, and the Temple Mount is her beating heart. He who is sovereign over the Temple Mount is sovereign over the Land. The Muslims know that. The question is what about the Jews?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding my Jewish identity on the Temple Mount
> 
> 
> After 2000 years of exile, the re-establishment of the Jewish State, and the reunification of our eternal capital Jerusalem, we are not yet home. My personal experience visiting the holiest site for the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelunwired.com



The Western wall is all that's left of Fortress Antonia which was built by Herod in honor of Marc Anthony's daughter. Jews began worshipping there after the expulsions from Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Latin-Jewish alliance to use star power to combat media antisemitism, misinformation
					

New effort by Fuente Latina, a pro-Israel Spanish-language media group, aims to combat racist ideas and conspiracy theories, and prevent them from seeping into community discourse




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bosnia and Herzegovina's parliament officially adopted the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance's (IHRA) working definition of antisemitismon Wednesday. Bosnia and Herzegovina is the 38th state to adopt the definition.


This important decision, which took place at the parliamentary level and the president's cabinet, is due to the leadership of Bosnia and Herzegovina's Chairman of Parliament Dargan Čović and the Serb member of the presidency cabinet, Milorad Dodik, following their visit to Israel last month. 


The adoption is a joint effort by different governmental and non-governmental entities, including the Combat Antisemitism Movement (CAM) and the Center for Jewish Impact (CJI). 

(full article online)









						Bosnia & Herzegovina's parliament adopts IHRA definition of antisemitism
					

This important decision is due to the the leadership of Dargan Čović and Milorad Dodik, who visited Israel last month.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Police Department Hate Crimes Dashboard has been updated through the second quarter of the year, and once again anti-Jewish hate crimes dominate them all.

Here is the word chart showing the relative number of hate crimes for April, May and June:





When it comes to only counting more serious felonies, not misdemeanors, the dominance of anti-Jewish hate crimes is even starker:





For the first half of the year (until June 28,) 150 of 338 hate crimes in New York City were against Jews - over 44%.But when it comes to felonies, about 57% of them were against Jews. 

This must be what "Jewish privilege" means.











						Anti-Jewish hate crimes dominate NYC statistics during second quarter
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crimo also posted images of himself wearing a Pepe the Frog shirt. Pepe the Frog is a symbol associated with the alt-right movement, including neo-Nazis, the Ku Klux Klan and other white supremacy groups online. The frog has even been added to the Anti-Defamation League’s database of antisemitic symbols.

Even more damning, after Crimo’s arrest, Highland Park Chabad emissary Rabbi Yosef Schanowitz told police that Crimo had showed up at his Central Avenue Synagogue around Passover time. The rabbi told police Crimo wore a yarmulke but “seemed out of place.” A security guard kept an eye on Crimo, who left without incident after a few minutes of just looking around.

Rabbi Schanowitz said he now believes that Crimo was surveilling the synagogue, which is just two blocks from where the parade shooting took place.

However, coverage of the indictment by key news services, including the Associated Press, CNN and the Washington Post has not mentioned Crimo’s antisemitic background.

While Reuters mentioned antisemitism, it quoted police as saying “they had no immediate evidence of any anti-Semitic or racist basis for the attack.”

(full article online)









						Chicago Killer’s Antisemitism Ignored by Media Amid 117-Charge Indictment | United with Israel
					

The signs of Crimo's antisemitism are in plain sight for journalists, who have largely refused to report on it.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Every year, Henry Ford sent a new Model T as a gift to his neighbor, Rabbi Dr. Leo Franklin. They lived on the same street in Detroit, and when Ford learned that the spiritual steward of Temple Beth El needed a new car, he added the rabbi to the list of Americans who had a Model T — which eventually topped 15 million.

In 1920, however, Franklin sent back the latest gift with a letter of explaining why. Ford had begun publishing a series of antisemitic articles in his newspaper, The Dearborn Independent. It ran for nearly two years – 91 consecutive weeks. The series was derived from “The Protocols of the Elders of Zion,” although some of its headlines blamed Jews for domestic American issues, such as the “Moron Music” of jazz. Ford later published them as an internationally bestselling four-book series titled “The International Jew.”

But Ford never understood why the articles upset the rabbi, according to an unconventional new film, “10 Questions for Henry Ford,” directed by Andy Kirshner. The film will screen online at the oldest Jewish film festival in the United States, the San Francisco Jewish Film Festival, from August 1-7.

(full article online)









						Henry Ford’s ‘ghost’ opens up about his infamous antisemitism in new art documentary
					

A century after the publication of 'The International Jew,' filmmaker Andy Kirshner revives the automaker in '10 Questions for Henry Ford,' screening at the SF Jewish Film Festival




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Pure ignorance, what are they reading? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

For example, Greyman referenced Hamas’s use of human shields, saying it was viewed as “a betrayal of the Palestinian people by their government,” the report said. The moderator’s note on that point read: “This ignores the fact that the Israeli state commits acts of violence.”

Greyman also gave eight examples of antisemitism being taught to children in UNWRA schools in Gaza, including a teacher who praised Hitler and others who celebrate acts of terror against Israelis, the report said.

One of the academics who marked Greyman’s paper was Claudia Radiven, who had signed a petition defending virulently anti-Israel Prof. David Miller. Bristol University had fired him for claiming Jewish students were being used as ”political pawns by a violent, racist foreign regime,” TheJC noted.

Leeds could potentially have discriminated against Israelis and Jews, legal experts say, according to TheJC report. “Jewish students are more likely to write a pro-Israel essay that is critical of Palestinian terrorists, while Arab and Muslim students are more likely to write an essay that is critical of Israel,” UK Lawyers for Israel Director Jonathan Turner told the outlet.

“If students are penalized for defending Israel, then that may constitute indirect discrimination,” he said.

After a review, an external examiner gave the essay a passing grade, but suggested that it could be improved, the report said.

However, it was too little too late. It took almost an entire year for the results of the appeal to be issued, and Greyman therefore did not qualify for acceptance to a Master’s program at Glasgow University.

“We welcome this recognition that Danielle’s essay was wrongly failed but are appalled by the fact that it has taken a whole year to get this far,” Turner said.

“We are also very concerned that the underlying bias has not been addressed and remains liable to result in discriminatory treatment of other students,” he added, noting that it’s common for essay markers at university to penalize students who defend Israel.

“After this happened I had an entire meltdown where I was like, my dream isn’t going to happen, there’s no other career that appeals to me, what I am going to do, where am I going to go. I don’t think returning to sociology is an option,” Greyman told TheJC.

“I can’t retrain in another subject, I’ve used my student loan, I’ve basically wasted this time in my life. If retroactively I’d known what I know now I wouldn’t have studied sociology.

“It was a field created by Jews, and now the hostility towards Jews and Jewish students is insane. It’s really crazy,” she said.

Her lawyers are suing Leeds for “negligence, discrimination and victimization.”

[full article online]









						Student Sues Leeds University over Failing Grade for Not Condemning Israel | United with Israel
					

'If students are penalized for defending Israel, then that may constitute indirect discrimination,' the student's lawyer said.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A deliveryman for DHL is claimed to have thrown a package in a driveway and recorded that it was “signed for by jews [sic]”.

The recipient of the package, who is a member of the Jewish community, reported to us that their package was left in the driveway by a representative of the delivery company. No attempt had been made to ring the doorbell, even though the recipient was at home.

The package was left in a damaged state, as evidenced in a photograph provided to us.

The recipient, who lives in a heavily-Jewish neighbourhood, received a notification claiming that the package had been signed for, which was apparently not true, and that it had been “signed for by jews [sic]”.

We are in touch with the victim and are writing to DHL.

A spokesperson for Campaign Against Antisemitism said: “This is not the first time that deliverymen, from any company, have made racial comments about Jewish people. For someone simply waiting to receive a package and relying on a basic service to have to endure antisemitic abuse is intolerable. We are grateful that the victim has come forward and we will be writing to DHL and expect the company to take urgent action.”











						DHL deliveryman throws package in driveway and claims it was “signed for by jews”
					

A deliveryman for DHL is claimed to have thrown a package in a driveway and recorded that it was “signed for by jews [sic]”. The recipient of the package, who is a member of the Jewish community, reported to us that their package was left in the driveway by a representative of the delivery...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, IfNotNow published a "havdalah service" for people who were campaigning for Andy Levin in Michigan - "Jews for Andy."

Havdalah is meant to separate the Sabbath from the weekday, but for these people, it was done in broad daylight, which is something we have seen anti-Israel groups do before. 

This was also done in a "Jews for Rashida" "Passover seder" held in 2020 where the entire idea of a seder was subverted and perverted for political ends. 

In this case, though, IfNotNow tried to pre-empt any criticism with this tweet:




> To all the trolls ready to dunk on a Havdalah ceremony while there’s still light out — you’re just telling on yourself when you police others’ Jewish practices.
> 
> There’s no right or wrong way to be Jewish.


It didn't work out for them. As of this writing, this tweet has been "ratioed" 3-1, one of the relatively rare cases where far more people comment negatively to a tweet than click on "Like." My comment was, "So I can light a Christmas tree and call it a Chanukah menorah? I can have a Yom Kippur feast and call it a fast? I can replace a shofar with a kazoo?"

Yet the tweet says a great deal about the Israel haters who claim Jewish legitimacy and their relationship with Judaism. 

To these "progressives," anyone can declare themselves to be anything and this must be respected because it is "their truth." But that cheapens and ultimately makes worthless the religion they claim to respect. If there are no rules, then being Jewish means nothing. It is as absurd as saying that there is no right or wrong way to be a vegan, or no right or wrong way to play soccer, or no right or wrong color of a stoplight to decide to go. 

But Judaism isn't completely worthless to these "progressives." To them, it is a prop - declare themselves Jewish, do something that vaguely resembles a Jewish tradition, tie it to a political cause and then discard it. 

This isn't "pick and choose" Judaism. This is claiming that Judaism simply has no value or meaning except for selfish political reasons. 

And if you proclaim that Judaism has no intrinsic value, then you are an antisemite.











						IfNotNow says Judaism has no intrinsic meaning. Which is pretty much the definition of antisemitism.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

I am fascinated by the lump of excrement  "MILOON"  because I have interacted 
with lots of people from India--------the hindus, christians, and zoroastrians are 
nothing like him-----but muslims in that country are


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

I was raised---the child of jewish parents in a very christian town in the USA.   I had NO 
'jewish" education at all----not even the two hours, "after school hebrew school" thing 
that is imposed on most jewish kids.    I learned from simple exposure-----to both christian and muslim  "ethos"-----THERE IS NOTHING ANYONE CAN DO!!!!!   The christians have a "book" and the muslims have a "book"----which  SOMEHOW they 
consider  "'holy"    -----both STINK.   Those disgusting "books"  engendered  
genocides and hatred and FILTH-----and counting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abdel Wahab El-Messiri is an Egyptian academic who is more famed in the Arab world for writing an eight-volume "Encyclopedia of Jews, Judaism and Zionism."

Ever since the Abraham Accords, a quote from him from decades ago has been making the rounds of op-ed writers, most recently this past weekend.

About twenty years ago, he wrote, _"From now on we will find Jews in Muslim clothes, the functional Jew, a Muslim who prays with us in the mosque, but he plays the same role as the Jewish general, and therefore this phenomenon must be analyzed so that many of us do not turn into Jews without realizing." _

Notice that he doesn't say "Zionist" but "Jew," showing that even the biggest supposed expert on Judaism in the Arab world saw no distinction between the two - the Jew was a danger to Islam. 

And now, to these pundits, the worst thing about the Abraham Accords is not the Arab turning into a Zionist - but the Muslim turning into a Jew.










						Arabs seeing Egyptian author of encyclopedia of Judaism as a prophet
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Abdel Wahab El-Messiri is an Egyptian academic who is more famed in the Arab world for writing an eight-volume "Encyclopedia of Jews, Judaism and Zionism."
> 
> Ever since the Abraham Accords, a quote from him from decades ago has been making the rounds of op-ed writers, most recently this past weekend.
> 
> About twenty years ago, he wrote, _"From now on we will find Jews in Muslim clothes, the functional Jew, a Muslim who prays with us in the mosque, but he plays the same role as the Jewish general, and therefore this phenomenon must be analyzed so that many of us do not turn into Jews without realizing." _
> 
> Notice that he doesn't say "Zionist" but "Jew," showing that even the biggest supposed expert on Judaism in the Arab world saw no distinction between the two - the Jew was a danger to Islam.
> 
> And now, to these pundits, the worst thing about the Abraham Accords is not the Arab turning into a Zionist - but the Muslim turning into a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs seeing Egyptian author of encyclopedia of Judaism as a prophet
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


  oh gee----  TURN INTO A JEW???    Does that refer to the new technology----
  circumcision by drone?     Speaking of turning into----Posthumous "REVERSION"  
  to islam is a very prevalent phenomenon in the islamic mind.    Pay attention to 
  any account of history that describes some notable scholar as a "muslim"---
  Such a person could be a victim of POSTHUMOUS REVERSION----the scholars 
  of the historic islamic world were mostly christians, jews, zoroastrians, etc


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Now, how did Donna Edwards…lose this race? A lot of it has to do with dark money, and more dark money.”

So Mehdi Hasan claimed, pointing at AIPAC, at the beginning of his segment with Congressman Andy Levin on July 24th.

The problem? Donna Edwards, who lost to Glenn Ivey in the Democratic Primary for Maryland’s 4thCongressional District, was already losing _before_AIPAC’s United Democracy Project (“UDP”) got involved. As reported by Jewish Insider, “Polling conducted on behalf of Edwards’ supporters in early June, before UDP began spending in the race, already showed Ivey leading Edwards by 13%.”

Such details went unmentioned by Hasan, which is certainly no surprise given the content of the rest of his conversation with Rep. Levin, which sought to accuse Jewish “dark money” of “running the Democratic primary,” “corrupting our primary,” and “dominat[ing] our politics.”

 “But,” one might claim, “Hasan never explicitly said _Jewish_ dark money!”

Consider, then, how Hasan introduced his guest, Rep. Levin:



> “Congressman Levin joins me now. Thank you for coming on the show*. Let me get right to it*. *You are Jewish*. Why is a pro-Israel lobby group using a super PAC and dark money to try and defeat you in a democratic primary?”


The person who made Jews the issue here is Hasan.

This isn’t just about the obvious and cringeworthy tokenism in this statement, though it is evident throughout the interview. Levin assured us shortly afterward that “I’m not just Jewish…I’m _really_Jewish,” and for good measure, Hasan emphasized to his viewers that Levin was a “former synagogue president,” which makes it “much harder to accuse [him] of being an antisemite.”

The tokenism is so transparent one almost wonders if the Mehdi Hasan Show has actually become a parody show.

What Hasan’s statement shows is his clear association of AIPAC, and its super PAC “dark money,” with Jews. Hence why he needed a token Jew to rail against the evils of the dark money he associates with Jews and blames for corrupting American politics.

It only gets more obvious when Hasan doesn’t voice any problem with the other PAC he mentions. Consider the fuller context of the statement that opened this article:

(full article online)










						Mehdi Hasan, Tokenism, and the Alleged Jewish Threat to Democracy
					

At a certain point, when a discussion throws important facts aside in favor of a narrative that points at a perceived Jewish organization as




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

_A slightly different version of this article was originally published at Jewish News Syndicate on July 26, 2022._

Earlier this year, the Foundation for Individual Rights and Expression (FIRE) published a piece explaining its opposition to the legislative adoption of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA)’s working definition of antisemitism.

Unfortunately, FIRE’s position appears to be based on an understanding of the IHRA definition that is directly contradicted by what the definition actually says.

Writing in the context of the American Association of University Professors’ statement opposing the adoption of the definition by the state of Florida, FIRE states: “While the AAUP consistently opposes legislation restricting how race and sex can be taught on college campuses, its opposition to legislation that defines anti-Semitism to include _any _criticism of Israel is a new and welcome development” (emphasis original).

The claim that any criticism of Israel is considered antisemitic under the IHRA definition is false. The definition itself makes this very clear. In part, it reads: “Manifestations _might_ include the targeting of the State of Israel, conceived as a Jewish collectivity. _However, criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as anti-Semitic_” (emphasis added). The Florida law adopting the definition includes virtually identical language.



------
When “criticism” of Israel holds that a Jewish state shouldn’t exist, but no objection is made to the existence of any other nation-state in the world, that is not legitimate criticism. It’s applying a double standard on the basis of Israel’s Jewish character.

The IHRA definition recognizes that antisemitism has evolved over many centuries. As the late Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks once said, “In the Middle Ages, Jews were hated because of their religion. In the 19th and early 20th centuries, they were hated because of their race. Today, they are hated because of their nation-state: Israel. It takes different forms, but it remains the same thing: the view that Jews have no right to exist as free and equal human beings.”

FIRE has played an important and admirable role in American society, standing up for one of our most important democratic values. It’s perplexing that the group’s position on the IHRA definition rests on an obvious factual error.

Hopefully, the organization will issue a correction. Efforts to protect our freedom of speech and expression should be based on an honest discussion of what is and isn’t at stake.


(full article online)









						CAMERA Op-Ed: FIRE misfires on the IHRA definition of antisemitism
					

FIRE has played an important and admirable role in American society, standing up for one of our most important democratic values. It’s thus perplexing




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Iranian news agency said that the Indonesian International Book Fair was being held in Jakarta this week. As far as I could tell, it is being held in November. 

Either way, since Indonesia is the largest Muslim country, I was curious as to what their books say about Jews.

A cursory look at the top search results for books in Indonesian about Jews shows nothing but pure antisemitism. 

History of Judaism's blurb includes:






> What kind of events happened until today we witness how Jews dominate almost all aspects of life? The dominance that makes them act as they please; seized the land of the Muslims by force, houses were demolished with barbarism, children, women and the elderly were brutally killed, their possessions greedily robbed. What's worse, they don't even feel ashamed or guilty, instead they become proud and arrogant.  Before the end of the world, a great war will occur between the Muslims and the Jews. This book will be very helpful in providing knowledge and understanding about the religion so we understand who is really the enemy and who is the friend.



Jewish Red Reports Throughout History:


> Lots of rottenness, cunning, tyranny, and all the crimes committed by the Jews, all have been described in the Qur'an. Where the Qur'an shows us about the opposition of the Jews to the Prophets, their denial of the Apostles, their defilement of Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala, and much more.
> 
> Alhamdulillah, this book unpacks and explains the Jewish red report cards, which are explained in 30 chapters throughout history, based on the Qur'anic sources which are explained clearly and are easy to understand. I hope this book is useful.







There is an entire book that is the transcript of a 2006 interview between a pastor and a fake Jew who called himself "Rabbi Abe Finkelstein" who "admits" that  Jews made up the Holocaust and kill Christian children for Passover matzoh. This is a popular audio on American antisemitic sites today.




The Zamzam Illustrated  Encyclopedia of Judaism Book of Religion by Dr. Tariq As-Suwaidan is described this way: "The Jews always instill hatred and hostility towards the Muslims, both openly and hidden. Thus, understanding the causes of hostilities, their history, and the methods they use requires in-depth and careful research; includes history, creed, system, and all things related to Judaism. So we will be alert and know where their strengths and weaknesses are. Furthermore, we will be able to deal with them by focusing attacks on those weaknesses. Because, how can we be able to face an enemy that we do not know? ...So, this book is very important and deserves to be owned by every Muslim in order to know the true nature of the enemy. 

These are the first four books I found. The next one, another encyclopedia,  looked like a somewhat more objective history but it still claims that Freemasons and Lions Clubs are Jewish organizations and Jews killed all the prophets. 

This is what a quarter of a billion Muslims are being taught about Jews, today.











						Indonesian books on Jews are uniformly filled with hate
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Indonesia is an INTERESTING example of the vile filth of  SHARIAH.    The "law"  demands that every person in the land "belong"  to a
"LEGAL RELIGION" of which there are six----
Judaism is NOT one of them so the very few jews left in that shit hole carry papers identifying them as christians.   All the synagogues have been destroyed----THERE were jews there in the past----escapees from 
the islamic conquered Levant.....something like 
seven left.    In any case---the traditional islamo nazi line is defines the ethos of that sewer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sign Our Petition: Help End UN-Backed Hate Campaign Against Israel and the Jewish People | Honest Reporting
					

Sign Our Petition Help End UN-Backed Hate Campaign Against Israel and the Jewish People On July 25, a UN expert tasked with investigating the Jewish state




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.



You can find hundreds of antisemitism reports every day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A former Olympic table tennis star from Taiwan made a racket at the nationals competition, berating her daughter’s Orthodox Jewish doubles partner as “ugly” and dissing her conservative style of dress. 

Fei Ming Tong verbally slammed Estee Ackerman, 20, before the doubles competition earlier this month in Texas, dropping F-bombs, calling her a “piece of s–t” and saying her modest outfit with its long sleeves and skirt was “unprofessional” and “disgusting,” Ackerman and her father, Glenn, told The Post.

“This was discrimination,” Glenn Ackerman said, noting both families were from Long Island and that Tong had once trained Estee and knew she was Jewish.

The tirade took place at the Fort Worth Convention Center with Tong yelling “No one wears that!” Estee Ackerman recalled.

While playing, Ackerman, a senior at Stern College for Women in Manhattan, wears shirts with shooting sleeves covering her elbows, along with skirts with leggings to adhere to her religion’s modesty rules.

(full article online)









						Trash-talking table tennis mom allegedly harassed daughter’s Jewish doubles partner
					

A former Olympic table-tennis star from Taiwan made a racket at the nationals competition, berating her daughter’s Orthodox Jewish doubles partner as “ugly” and dissing her conser…




					nypost.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> A former Olympic table tennis star from Taiwan made a racket at the nationals competition, berating her daughter’s Orthodox Jewish doubles partner as “ugly” and dissing her conservative style of dress.
> 
> Fei Ming Tong verbally slammed Estee Ackerman, 20, before the doubles competition earlier this month in Texas, dropping F-bombs, calling her a “piece of s–t” and saying her modest outfit with its long sleeves and skirt was “unprofessional” and “disgusting,” Ackerman and her father, Glenn, told The Post.
> 
> “This was discrimination,” Glenn Ackerman said, noting both families were from Long Island and that Tong had once trained Estee and knew she was Jewish.
> 
> The tirade took place at the Fort Worth Convention Center with Tong yelling “No one wears that!” Estee Ackerman recalled.
> 
> While playing, Ackerman, a senior at Stern College for Women in Manhattan, wears shirts with shooting sleeves covering her elbows, along with skirts with leggings to adhere to her religion’s modesty rules.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trash-talking table tennis mom allegedly harassed daughter’s Jewish doubles partner
> 
> 
> A former Olympic table-tennis star from Taiwan made a racket at the nationals competition, berating her daughter’s Orthodox Jewish doubles partner as “ugly” and dissing her conser…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



Hundreds... Day after day, month after month.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You can find hundreds of antisemitism reports every day.


Shall I look for antisemitic acts reported about you?

Where shall I look first?  Atlanta?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Hundreds... Day after day, month after month.


Actually, one can find dozens of antisemitic acts posted by you almost daily. Right here on the threads.

You are helping count those "hundreds" of reports on antisemitism by posting antisemitic screed on an almost daily rant.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Shall I look for antisemitic acts reported about you?
> 
> Where shall I look first?  Atlanta?



Are you kidding?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Actually, one can find dozens of antisemitic acts posted by you almost daily. Right here on the thread.
> 
> You are helping those "hundreds" of reports on antisemitism by posting antisemitic screed on an almost daily rant.



Historical facts are not antisemitic. They are just facts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Historical facts are not antisemitic. They are just facts.


STOP your antisemitism.

That is, if you ever become aware that you are committing those acts of antisemitism .


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> STOP your antisemitism.
> 
> That is, if you ever become aware that you are committing those acts of antisemitism .



The demographics of Palestine over the past 1500 years are not antisemitic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The demographics of Palestine over the past 1500 years are not antisemitic.


How antisemitic of you to play the numbers game about the Jewish Homeland.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Historical facts are not antisemitic. They are just facts.


   Historical FACTS?      I read lots of "historical 
facts"  ----long ago----many written by nazi war criminals living in Syria and Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISGAP, the Institute for the Study of Global Antisemitism and Policy, held its conference this week in Cambridge, England. The theme of the conference is "Global Antisemitism, ‎A Crisis of Modernity Revisited."

I gave a short talk (virtually) on the topic of "A modest proposal for a new definition of antisemitism" based on the definition I came up with last year. 

Here it is.










						My speech at ISGAP on my definition of antisemitism (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> The demographics of Palestine over the past 1500 years are not antisemitic.


   gee----that's like saying that the demographics over the past 1000 years 
of LAHORE has nothing to do with islamic PROPENSITIES.    (hint---long ago Lahore 
(pakistan) was hindu with a secondary jewish 
population


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


>


Fan...   have some sympathy for our dear 
suradie.........   you are driving her to distraction
.......she cannot BEAR to read about JOOOOOS 
all  DA TIME


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


>





Sixties Fan said:


>


  that's IMPOSSIBLE ---our very own Suradie lived in saudi arabia for YEARS and never heard a murmur against   DA JOOOOOOS  there


----------



## Sixties Fan

m Yemen's Saba news site:




> *The Council of Ministers approves its plan for the [Islamic] year 1444 AH and renews its condemnation of the desecration of the Holy Land by Jews*


But it turns out they are really condemning Saudi Arabia, and Jews are an excuse:



> The Council of Ministers renewed its condemnation of the Zionist Jews’ violation and desecration of sacred lands and feelings *in light of the Saudi regime’s complicity and neglect of sacred things, *as part of its continuous approach of neglecting Palestine and Al-Aqsa Mosque, and* the founder’s approval to give it to the Jews, as stated in the historical document that was widely circulated in various media.*


I haven't seen this but there must have been some rumor in Yemeni media that Saudi Arabia agreed that Israel should control Al Aqsa.




> He pointed out that compromising Islamic sanctities confirms that the Saudi regime is dishonest in managing the holy sites in Makkah and Madinah.. He called on the entire Islamic nation to confront the practices of normalization with the Jews, and allow them to enter the holy lands and sites in Makkah and Madinah, and to roam in such a way that provokes feelings of Muslims.





> The Council pointed out that this condemned act by all the sons of the Islamic nation confirms the existence of an aggressive scheme targeting religious sanctities and feelings in Mecca and Medina.


This is about the Israeli reporter who sneaked into Mecca. The consporacy-theory addicted Yemenis are convinced that it was done in collusio with the evilSudis, just to upset Muslims.

It doesn't have to make sense.











						Yemen's Council of Ministers condemns Jews. Because that's what one does, apparently.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As every commander knows, you do not train a soldier to fight when he is in the middle of a battle, you do it before he gets anywhere near the combat zone.
Victimhood culture, too often the corrosive first resort of those who face injustice or feel wronged, is not in Club Z's creed. Students are taught that an individual's character is defined not by what obstacles are thrown in their path but by how they have overcome those obstacles and turned them to advantage.
Club Z teens are not aggrieved victims but active and proud defenders. They know that weakness incites while strength deters, that keeping quiet about antisemitism, meeting the bullies half way or compromising with calumnies does not protect them, does not make the problem go away and does not diminish the diatribe against them.
Courage cannot be taught but it can be fortified, and that is fundamentally what Club Z does. It is what empowers these teens to say, as the finest soldiers say when there's a perilous task to be done: "Here I am; send me".

(full article online)










						'Here I Am; Send Me': Teens Stand Against Jew Haters
					

As every commander knows, you do not train a soldier to fight when he is in the middle of a battle, you do it before he gets anywhere near the combat zone. Victimhood culture, too often the corrosive first resort of those who face injustice or feel




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Follow the Leader - The Atavist Magazine
					

In the waning days of the Cold War, Rainer Sonntag helped fuel a neo-Nazi movement that still plagues Germany today. He was also a Communist spy—and worked for Vladimir Putin.




					magazine.atavist.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Touma-Sliman’s piece also includes the following:



> [Israel] passed the racist Citizenship and Nation-State Laws, which legally enshrine and codify Jewish supremacy.


First, all the Nation State Laws [sic] did was to re-establish that Israel is a Jewish state.  The law doesn’t in any way abrogate the civil or political rights of Israel’s non-Jewish citizens, and even the Israel Democracy Institute characterised its impact as largely symbolic.

However, even worse that the egregious mischaracterisation of the law is the claim that it codifies “Jewish supremacy”.

Anti-Semites have historically used the term “Jewish supremacy” to suggest Jews believe themselves to be racially or ethnically superior to non-Jews – and therefore must dominate them.  In fact, the idea of “Jewish supremacism” is often associated with neo-Nazi David Duke, who wrote a book using that very term in the title, and published a “Ph.D.” dissertation titled “Zionism as a Form of Ethnic Supremacism”. “Israel”, he wrote on page 208, “lives as a testimony to the…supremacist nature of…Zionism”.

Further, commentator Gil Troy documented that Nazis in Hitler’s Germany similarly employed the term. Washington’s Holocaust Museum houses a photograph of a Hitler Youth proclamation that translates to “Hitler breaks _Jewish supremacy_ with his movement.”

The term “Jewish supremacism” is also used frequently in the writings of notorious anti-Semite Gilad Atzmon, and, as Anti-Defamation League documented, the American far-right employ the term in their vilification of George Soros.

We’ve complained to Indy editors, both about the factual errors and the author’s use of the antisemitic “Jewish supremacy” charge.


(full article online)










						Indy op-ed evokes antisemitism
					

An op-ed in the Independent by Aida Touma-Sliman, who represents Hadash/Joint List in Israel's Knesset, written prior to the US president's trip to the Middle




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The books section of The Daily Telegraph is continuing to sell books by the conspiracy theorist and antisemitic hate preacher, David Icke, despite his output being banned by some other retailers.

The website currently lists eleven David Icke titles, available either in hard copy or e-book formats. 

They include the upcoming self-published tract, The Trap: What it is, how it works, and how we escape its illusions, which will be available from 1st September, which the website has put it in the “Philosophy of Mind” category.

Mr Icke has self-published all of his work since the mid-1990s, after his endorsement of the notorious antisemitic hoax The Protocols of the Elders of Zion in his books The Robots’ Rebellion (1994) and And the Truth Shall Set You Free (1995) saw him dropped by his publisher, Gateway.

This has not, however, prevented Mr Icke’s books being available from some mainstream retailers. Although, in 2020, Britain’s most popular book retailer, Waterstones, said that it would remove all of Mr Icke’s books from sale, WH Smith was still found to be selling his books and DVDs by May 2021.

Mr Icke uses social media, his books and his stage performances to incite hatred. His preaching is so absurd that since the 1990s he has been dismissed as a crank, but because he is dismissed, there has been no major opposition to him and he has built up a following of thousands upon thousands of disciples whom he has persuaded to adamantly believe that the world is in the grip of a conspiracy run by the “Rothschild Zionists”. His repertoire includes conspiracy myths and tropes classified as antisemitic according to the International Definition of Antisemitism, adopted by the British Government. Campaign Against Antisemitism has successfully persuaded some venues to pull out of hosting his events.

After years of pressure from Campaign Against Antisemitism, Mr Icke was banned from most social media platforms.

Campaign Against Antisemitism shall be writing to The Daily Telegraph.











						Daily Telegraph Books sells antisemitic hate preacher David Icke books despite other bans by other retailers
					

The books section of The Daily Telegraph is continuing to sell books by the conspiracy theorist and antisemitic hate preacher, David Icke, despite his output being banned by some other retailers. The website currently lists eleven David Icke titles, available either in hard copy or e-book...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Statistics Canada released police-reported hate crime data for 2021 on Tuesday, revealing once again that hate crimes targeting the Black and Jewish populations remained most common.


Overall, hate crimes targeting religious groups increased 67 percent from 2020, breaking an encouraging three-year downturn. Incidents targeting the Jewish community grew dramatically by 47 percent since 2020 and cumulatively 59 percent over the last two years. Statistically, this reflects 1.3 in a thousand members of Canada’s Jewish community reporting having been the target of a hate crime in 2021.


Jewish-Canadians remain the most targeted religious minority for hate crime and second overall. There are approximately 380,000 Jews in Canada, representing only one percent of the population, yet members of the Jewish community were victims of 14 percent of all reported hate crimes in 2021.

(full article online)









						Close to 50% rise in hate crimes towards Jews in 2021
					

Hate crimes targeting religious groups increased 67 percent from 2020, breaking an encouraging three-year downturn.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Henry Samueli, whose parents were both Holocaust survivors, said about the donation: “Susan and I enjoy supporting innovative solutions through many areas, ranging from engineering to health, but this is an area that uniquely touches our hearts.”

Combating antisemitism, added Susan Samueli, “requires a community effort, and we hope this matching gift will inspire others to join us.”

Launched in 2017, UC Irvine’s Center for Jewish Studies is led by historian Matthias Lehmann, who recently organized a fellowship program for undergraduates called Confronting Anti-Semitism. With the Jewish Federation of Orange County in California, the center will co-host a one-day learning experience on Aug. 30 focused on tackling antisemitism and hate, called Driving

(full article online)









						UC Irvine Gets Millions to Educate on Holocaust, Antisemitism
					

The insignia of the University of California Irvine. Photo: UC Irvine. JNS.org – The University of California, Irvine, has received …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the comment section under Trusch’s videos is revealing. In China, the line between loving Jews and hating them for the same stereotypical traits can be thin. On his most viral video, which has over 7 million views and explains how China helped give refuge to Jews escaping Europe during World War II, comments laced with antisemitic tropes seem to outnumber the ones thanking Trusch for sharing Jewish culture and wisdom.


“You don’t want to take my money, do you?” reads one top comment. 


“Wall Street elites are all Jews,” another comment says; others call Jews “oily people,” a play on the Chinese characters that spell out the word for “Jew.” Many blame Jews for the mid-19th century Opium Wars between China and foreign powers, or for inflation in pre-World War II Germany. Other commenters repeatedly ask Trusch to address Palestine on videos that have nothing to do with Israel.

The comments reflect the fact that in the minds of many in China, the Talmud is not a Jewish religious text but a guide to getting rich. The belief has spawned an entire industry of self-help books and private schools that claim to reveal the so-called money-making secrets of the Jews.


In his Douyin bio, Trusch appeals to this belief, describing himself as a rabbi who shares “wisdom of the Talmud,” “interesting facts about the Jewish people,” “business thought” and “money-making tips.” Trusch told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency that appealing to Chinese stereotypes about Jews was a strategic decision meant to expose more Chinese people to Jewish precepts. 

------------------
Jews living in China are likely to tell you that they’ve rarely experienced what they would consider antisemitism. As in any other country, young people on social media are being introduced to antisemitic ideas and conspiracy theories — such as a correlation between the Jews and COVID — that they would be unlikely to encounter elsewhere, said Simon K. Li, executive director of Hong Kong’s Holocaust and Tolerance Center.


“I think that the problem of the Jewish conspiracies in our region persists and runs deeper than we think because it’s expressed more openly in the anonymity of social media and web portals like Douyin/TikTok and Tencent QQ rather than in face-to-face interactions,” he said.


One recent study of China’s online “alt-right” community did not find signs of significant antisemitism, but Kecheng Fang, a co-author of the study, said it’s no surprise that “sensationalist nationalist” figures are spewing antisemitism online. 


Chinese authorities are aware of hate speech online: In June, a BBC investigation into an industry of racist videos popular in China prompted a response from the Chinese government. China’s embassy in Malawi, Africa — where one racist video was shot — said it “strongly condemn racism in any form, by anyone or happening anywhere.”


Later that month, China released a set of draft rules instructing content platforms to review social media comments before they are published and to report “illegal and bad information” to authorities. 


But these developments haven’t seemed to make much impact, at least on Trusch’s videos, which receive a fresh set of antisemitic comments each time he posts daily. 


(full article online)









						This American rabbi fights Jewish stereotypes via China’s TikTok
					

The comment section under Rabbi Trusch’s videos is revealing. In China, the line between loving Jews and hating them for the same stereotypical traits can be thin.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The City of Tampa and Mayor Jane Castor invite the public to view a new art exhibit, Shine A Light Youth Art Contest, produced by the Tampa JCCs & Federation.

This exhibit, on display now in the lobby of the Tampa Municipal Office Building, is helping raise awareness about antisemitism, share educational resources and empower individuals to stand against the hatred of Jewish people through the power of art.

Mayor Jane Castor and the Tampa JCCs & Federation will honor the winners with a short ceremony on Thursday, July 14 at 1:30 p.m. on the first floor of the Tampa Municipal Office Building, located at 306 E. Jackson St.

The Shine A Light Youth Art Contest was held in March 2022. The contest was developed to raise awareness of antisemitism, share educational resources and empower individuals to stand against the hatred of Jewish people through the power of art.

“We were curious to see what these remarkable students would do if we tasked them with the challenge of helping combat antisemitism through art,” said Jeffrey Berger, President, Tampa JCCs & Federation. “As you can see from the inspired and inspirational artwork on display here, our students were up to the challenge – they did not disappoint! We thank and applaud all of our contest participants for their thoughtful and creative submissions and congratulate the winners for their valuable contributions.”

"We need to remember lessons from history," Mayor Jane Castor said. "Even in 2022, synagogues, Jewish cemeteries and Jewish people have been attacked. Community projects like Shine A Light help in raising awareness about the human cost of antisemitism."  

Students in grades 4-12 were invited to submit two-dimensional artwork measuring no more than 24” x 24” along with a written description of their piece. Artwork included computer graphics, charcoal, pencil, lithography, pastels, oils, acrylics, mixed media and more.

The entries were submitted to the Tampa JCC and Federation for review in two age groups:

Junior Division, which included fourth through seventh graders;

Senior Division, which included grades 8 through 12. 

Mayor Jane Castor served as an Honorary Judge alongside a panel that includes educators, artists and community volunteers to select the winners. Winning pieces were selected based on artistic expression, style, message carried by the work, emotion depth depicted, originality and creativity.

Ten prizes in each division were awarded. First place earned $1,000, second place earned $500 and third place earned $300. Seven students in each division were awarded an honorable mention earning a $100 prize.  

Visitors will be able to view the exhibit of the winning pieces as a tabletop display. The works can be found on display in the TMOB lobby through August 8, 2022. The next stop for the exhibit will be at Tampa International Airport late Fall 2022.

To view the artwork, please visit jewishtampa.com/shinealight










						Local Students Shine A Light On Antisemitism With New Art Exhibit in Lobby of TMOB
					

The City of Tampa and Mayor Jane Castor invite the public to view a new art exhibit, Shine A Light Youth Art Contest, produced by the Tampa JCCs & Federation. This exhibit, on display now in the lobby of the Tampa Municipal Office Building, is helping raise awareness about antisemitism, share...




					www.tampa.gov


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UN investigator Miloon Kothari apologized on Thursday for his comment that social media was largely controlled by the Jewish lobby, and emphasized that he had not meant to question Israel’s status as one of the organization’s 193 member states.


“It was completely wrong for me to describe the social media as being controlled largely by the Jewish lobby,” Kothari said in a letter he wrote to UN Human Rights Council President Federico Villegas. “This choice of words was incorrect, inappropriate, and insensitive.”


 His apology came 10 days after _The Jerusalem Post_ reported Kothari had spoken of the Jewish lobby to the Internet site Mondoweiss in a podcast that accompanied a July 25 article. Mondoweiss had not included the Jewish lobby quote in its article based on the podcast.

(full article online)









						UN investigator apologizes for Jewish Lobby remark
					

Kothari explained that his intention had been "to denounce the relentless and vitriolic personal attacks against the members of the commission."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A small village in Spain that features the word “Jews” in its name has been targeted by antisemitic vandals for the second time in less than a year.

Neo-nazi symbols were daubed and garbage containers set alight on Wednesday night in the village of Castrillo Mota de Judíos — which translates as “Jews Hill Camp” — in the northern province of Burgos. The village became a subject of international interest in 2014, when its 52 residents voted in a referendum to change its name from from Matajudíos, which means “Kill Jews,” to the more benign “Mota de Judíos,” which is reputed to have been the town’s original name when it was founded by a group of Sephardic Jews in the 11th century.

(full article online)









						Spanish Village of Mota de Judíos Targeted Again by Antisemitic Vandals
					

The entrance to the Spanish village of Catrillo Mota de Judíos vandalized with antisemitic graffiti. Photo: Twitter A small village …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just a few days after the miserable provocation—in the midst of commemorating the Vel’ d’Hiv’ Roundup—by Mathilde Panot, the head of the left-wing party La France Insoumise in the Assembly, 38 of her colleagues from La Nupes (the New Ecological and Social People’s Union left-wing alliance) piled on in abjection.

The resolution they were planning to present must have been truly disgusting for it to have disappeared from the National Assembly’s site.
But agencies have provided enough extracts for us to know that we were dealing with an unprecedentedly violent attack against the “apartheid regime” supposedly imposed by Israel on the “Palestinian people,” calling for BDS-style reprisals.

We should first note that such calls for boycott are illegal in France: Two memorandums said this in 2010 and 2012 … it was confirmed in 2020 in a dispatch dedicated to the “suppression of discriminatory calls for boycotts of Israeli products …”

Then we might note that the delegitimization of the State of Israel is also not very legal: Doesn’t it go against a resolution initiated by President Macron that, using the definition of antisemitism promulgated by the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance, criminalizes anti-Zionism?

And so we observe that we have, in France, 38 elected legislators whose first initiative would have been to place themselves, twice over, outside the law.
The will to annihilate Israel is not lacking champions in my country. But never before, in this body, had we gone so far. Recognizing immediately a unitary Palestinian state? To be clear, that would include everything between Gaza and the West Bank—and therefore, if words mean anything, the full territory of Israel.

We can then observe the push of a fully uninhibited left-wing antisemitism.
It was a strong current, at the start of the 20th century, among a young French Socialist Party: Wasn’t it common then, among the friends of Jules Guesde, to call oneself “republican, socialist, and anti-Semite”? To castigate, along with Edouard Drumont, “the yids of finance and politics”? And wasn’t Jean Jaurès himself capable of writing, before the Dreyfus affair, that “the Jewish race” is “devoured by profit fever” and that it was the duty of a line of socialists of “the old Catholic race” to “crush” that “mechanism of pillaging, lies, corruption, and extortion”?

It’s a current that reappears, at the height of the 1930s, in the ranks of the pacifist left: The socialist Fernand Buisson, accusing George Mandel of wanting war “like all Jews”; the radical Yvon Delbos, foreign minister for the Popular Front, explaining that “the Jews chased out of everywhere look for salvation in a world war”; or the head of the party, Paul Faure, indignant with Blum, “ready to have us all killed for the Jews.”

These quotes are cited by Michel Dreyfus in two published studies, one, in 2009, by the Rennes University Press, and the other, in 2010, available on Cairn.info.

We have to believe that this third crisis, today, of the liberal and democratic conscience is happening in a France that has learned nothing, forgotten nothing.

Of Mélenchon insulting the Conseil Représentatif des Institutions Juives de France (the umbrella body of French Jewish communities), parading with Islamists who shout “death to Jews,” or accusing a grand rabbi of dual loyalties, they say he is “Corbynizing.” Yes and no. He is above all loyal to a dark part of the European and French left. It haunts our memory. It should be not flattered but exorcised.

And to the good-faith men and women who no longer understand anything and ask the question, “What is, exactly, the fate of Palestinians in Israel?” we would note the following.

Of the territories occupied in the 1967 war, there is already one, Gaza, where the accusation of apartheid is grotesque, since it is empty of Jews ever since Ariel Sharon decided in 2005 to withdraw.

In the other, the West Bank, it would take a lot of bad faith, or stupidity, or both, to confuse the fight against terrorism with segregation.

As for Israel itself, the one which the Nupes resolution declares is “since 1948” governed by “a single racial group,” we must tirelessly remind of how it is a multi-ethnic, religiously pluralistic country where 2 million Arabs, Muslim and Christian alike, enjoy the same economic, political, and social rights as their fellow Jewish citizens; we should repeat and say again that it’s a parliamentary democracy where that Arab minority has representation in the Knesset through several parties, of which one, the United Arab List, is currently in the kingmaker position between the centrist Lapid and the opposition leader Netanyahu; and finally we should retain that it’s a lawful state where not a single construction, not the breaking of one branch of a centenary olive tree or a hint of discrimination, is not open to be brought before a sovereign court where one judge out of five is Arab and of which no serious person doubts the equity.

Evidence of all this is innumerable. I’ll return to it if necessary. What the German leftist August Bebel called more than a century ago the “Socialism of Imbeciles” should pipe down and bow its head.











						Socialism for Imbeciles
					

France’s left declares its loyalty to a dark, antisemitic past




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Malmö imam has been charged with incitement to racial hatred by Swedish prosecutors after antisemitic sermons in which he claimed Jews run the west and the Muslims who collude with Jews are “traitors.”

(full article online)









						Radical Malmö Imam Faces Hate Charges Over Antisemitic Preaching
					

A Malmö imam has been charged with incitement to racial hatred by Swedish prosecutors over antisemitic sermons.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, one of the preachers at the Great Mosque in Mecca, Imam Saleh Bin Al-Humeid, gave an antisemitic sermon, calling for genocide of all Jews.

He said, "*Oh Allah, bring annihilation upon the plundering and occupying Jews,* for they are no match for You. Oh Allah, bring down upon them Your punishment, from which criminals cannot escape. Oh Allah, we make You our shield against them, and take refuge with You against their evil."

These sermons are televised and approved by the Saudi kingdom.

Popular Israeli expert on the Arab world Edy Cohen launched a one man campaign against Humeid, demanding that he be fired and that the Saudi government apologize for this clear incitement against world Jewry.

His campaign has been noticed and widely publicized in the Arab world - and the backlash has resulted in many major Islamic figures defending Humeid.

The Grand Mufti of the Sultanate of Oman, Ahmed bin Hamad Al Khalili, expressed his solidarity with Humeid on Thursday, saying his Jew-hatred "warmed our hearts."

The head of the Palestine Scholars Association, Nassim Yassin, used similar language, saying "Sheikh bin Hamid warmed our hearts with his support for our cause and our Palestinian people," complaining about Cohen's campaign as "a despicable arrogance, and a clear and unjust injustice against the virtuous Sheikh and our Palestinian cause."

There was a popular hashtag in some Arab countries on Wednesday saying "We are all Sheikh Bin-Humeid."

Notice that, as usual, antisemitism is whitewashed as "support for Palestinians."

This explicit antisemitism has been roundly ignored in international media, but it is not like they aren't aware of it. CNN Arabic has written at least two articles about this controversy so far. As far as I can tell, this is the first time it is being discussed in English, a full week after the offensive sermon.










						Major Saudi cleric calls for genocide against Jews - and gains lots of support
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

August 4, 2022




Dear University Administrators and Stakeholders,





We write on behalf of StandWithUs, an international non-profit organization with the dual mission of educating about Israel and fighting antisemitism. We wish to alert you to five issues relating to the Jewish community that are likely to arise on campuses throughout the country this academic year. Should they emerge, they will adversely impact the climate for Jewish students. We write to ensure you have notice of these issues and suggest solutions for addressing them. We also wish to provide you with resources to protect against the normalization or minimization of antisemitism at your school. Most importantly, please know we are here to help you navigate these matters. The five issues of concern are:





*1) Faculty members hindering students’ educational opportunities because of antisemitic and/or anti-Israel bias.*





In recent years, faculty members have attempted to stifle Jewish and Zionist students’ educational opportunities in line with the discriminatory Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) campaign, which calls for an academic boycott of Israel. An academic boycott violates university academic guidelines and discrimination policies. Examples of a faculty member’s academic boycott may include refusing to help students apply for study abroad programs in Israel, refusing to review dissertations about Israel, or refusing to make recommendations on hiring, promotion, and grant-making decisions involving Jewish, Zionist, or Israeli students.  





In short, there are numerous activities in which students regularly engage that could be stifled by biased faculty members who participate in BDS. We ask your administration to be on alert for student allegations of such discriminatory practice. If such incidents occur, we request that you take swift remedial action to protect students’ academic rights, hold faculty members accountable, and ensure an educational environment free from antisemitic discrimination. See this illustrative example from the University of Michigan.





*2) Exploitation of the classroom to indoctrinate students with anti-Israel or antisemitic bias rather than teaching them critical thinking.


*


Classroom discussions that normalize or minimize antisemitism remain a primary way in which Jewish students feel marginalized on campus. Students increasingly report hiding the Zionist aspect[1] of their Jewish identity in the classroom for fear of retribution, intimidation, or ostracism by peers and/or grade retribution by professors. The American Association of University Professors’ (AAUP’s) Joint Statement on Rights and Freedoms of Students makes clear that “[t]he professor in the classroom and in conference should encourage free discussion, inquiry, and expression”; students “should be free to take reasoned exception to the data or views offered in any course of study and to reserve judgment about matters of opinion”; and they “should have protection through orderly procedures against prejudiced or capricious academic evaluation.”





We urge you to (1) explain this AAUP principle to all teaching faculty and staff; (2) ensure that there is an identifiable process for evaluating claims of antisemitic discrimination or bias in the classroom; and (3) educate students about their right to protection from biased instruction and how to avail themselves of a remedy should such bias occur. See this illustrative example from William Patterson University.



(full article online)









						Attention University Administrators
					

August 4, 2022 Dear University Administrators and Stakeholders, We write on behalf of StandWithUs, an international non-profit organization with the dual mission of educating about Israel and fighting antisemitism. We wish to alert you to five issues relating to the Jewish community that are...




					www.standwithus.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In August 2021, the Yale Postdoctoral Association's (YPA) 'Racial Justice Committee' published a “Resource on Palestine” on its website. 

The publication included several anti-Se, causing other members of YPA to publish the “Response to the Resource on Palestine” in May 2022, which called on YPA to make changes to the original source. 

The YPA sub-committee initially referred to Israeli citizens as colonizers, likened Israel’s treatment of Palestinians to apartheid in South Africa, and supported the boycott, divestment, and sanctions movement (BDS), an international campaign that, according to the 'Response to the Resource on Palestine,' aims “to isolate and pressure Israel until it ceases to exist.”

Members of YPA claimed that the resource contributed to instances of anti-Semitism across Yale University's campus, pointing to the fact that emails of the statement were shared by multiple faculty members, who created “an anti-Israeli sentiment on campus.”

Both YPA’s publication of the resource and the internal feud between members is just one example of the undercurrent of antisemitism on college campuses. 

In February, for example, _Campus Reform_ reported that University of Chicago students told their peers “not to take ‘S****Y ZIONIST CLASSES.” They did so just before Holocaust Remembrance day.

Then in May, _Campus Reform_ discovered that Natalie Shclover, a Jewish student at the University of Connecticut, was denied a meeting with her university’s interim president to discuss her experience of anti-Semitism.


(full article online)









						Yale Postdoctoral Association  called out by members to correct anti-Semitic statements
					

The publication included several anti-Semitic terms, causing other members of YPA to publish the 'Response to the Resource on Palestine' in May 2022.




					www.campusreform.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meshwar Media has been accused of publishing content in the past denying the Holocaust, with references to “the Holohoax” as being “virtually the biggest lie in history.” It has also republished a odious opinion article from Al Jazeera which claimed that violence is an inherent characteristic in Judaism. And it has also been accused of attempting to use the Hebrew Bible to spread antisemitic messaging, by republishing an Al Jazeera column which claimed that “if you look at the Bible, the Jews are the real terrorists in the name of the Lord.”

While errors sometimes happen even by the best journalists, this is not the case with these incidents from Sakher Sabeel and Meshwar Media. In our view, these two recent cases – of Ghalia Abu Sitta’s interview and poem, and Nabeel Oudeh’s short story and the corresponding cartoon, demonstrate deeply problematic antisemitic incidents requiring both condemnation and rectification.

When asked for comment, Nazih Khatatba, the General Director for Meshwar Media, failed to condemn Oudeh’s short story and instead accused HonestReporting Canada of following “what your officials in the Israeli occupation government” dictates, and claimed that Arabs “are victims of these holocausts.” This statement alone qualifies as antisemitism according to IHRA as Khatatba compared contemporary Israeli policy to the Nazis.

(full article online)









						Toronto-Area Arabic Media Peddles What HRC Regards As Antisemitic Propaganda
					

In the mainstream Canadian news media, problematic news coverage related to Israel isn’t a rare occurrence. And while sometimes there




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## BothWings

Well...I posted a poster here earlier, from the Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership organization... (the Jewish NRA)...depicting how if Jews had not been disarmed in Germany they might have had a fighting chance to deal with the hatred being directed at them. And then one can also look at incidents such as the mass killing in a Pittsburgh synagogue, any common Sense can tell you that if one of those Jews had been armed he may have been able to save some lives, and maybe have one less hater around to perpetrate crimes against people for being Jewish. 

That poster was deleted, and being "off topic" was cited as the reason. 

I fail to see how arming oneself against hatred doesn't answer the question at least from one point of view...how hatred can be stopped. One can only clue that whichever moderator chose to delete it was driven by highly subjective motivation in their decision to do so, and in fact was way more off topic than I was.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BothWings said:


> Well...I posted a poster here earlier, from the Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership organization... (the Jewish NRA)...depicting how if Jews had not been disarmed in Germany they might have had a fighting chance to deal with the hatred being directed at them. And then one can also look at incidents such as the mass killing in a Pittsburgh synagogue, any common Sense can tell you that if one of those Jews had been armed he may have been able to save some lives, and maybe have one less hater around to perpetrate crimes against people for being Jewish.
> 
> That poster was deleted, and being "off topic" was cited as the reason.
> 
> I fail to see how arming oneself against hatred doesn't answer the question at least from one point of view...how hatred can be stopped. One can only clue that whichever moderator chose to delete it was driven by highly subjective motivation in their decision to do so, and in fact was way more off topic than I was.


Your post was a clear Pro Gun Propaganda, and not anything that had to do with antisemitism.

Education, not guns, is the way to stop antisemitism.  Fighting BDS is stopping antisemitism.  Catching those who attack Jews physically or verbally, is fighting antisemitism.  Fighting Antisemitism in Campuses, is stopping antisemitism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the material has been known for more than a decade and has been touted by the AJC for even longer, this exhibit could have not come at a better time. The Anti-Defamation League reported earlier this year that in 2021, anti-Semitism reached the highest level since they began tracking it in 1979. This includes of 2,717 reported incidents of assault, harassment and vandalism, with more than 680 “Jewish individuals violently beaten in the streets from New York to Los Angeles” last May during Israel’s 11-day conflict with Hamas in the Gaza Strip.

With that, “Confronting Hate,” says Bonelli, doesn’t tell you how to combat anti-Semitism; the message is to not give in to fear or cynicism. “Not that they are going to wipe out anti-Semitism and racism,” the archivist says, “but they believe that they can make progress.”

Schmidt Bach says that the material expresses optimism and goes beyond explaining that Jews are just like the others: “Even if you don’t understand someone who is different than you, there is so much that we could learn from each other.”

(full article online)









						‘Confronting Hate’ exhibit portrays how AJC broached anti-Semitism during World War II
					

Writer Richard Rothschild points out that anti-Semites portrayed themselves as “defenders of all the good” and Jews as “enemies of mankind.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an article in the Jewish News last week, Lionel Idan, the hate crime lead prosecutor for the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) claimed that the CPS takes antisemitic crime seriously. Our experience, however, has suggested otherwise.

In our response in this week’s Jewish News, Chief Executive of Campaign Against Antisemitism, Gideon Falter, argued that “most of the article sought to defend the CPS against the accusation levelled by 59 percent of British Jews in our most recent polling that his organisation fails to do enough to protect our community,” but that the examples and statistics that he cited failed to provide the reassurance that the CPS believed that they would.

To find out why, read the full article at OPINION: Smoke and mirrors from the CPS cannot hide the truth

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s analysis of Home Office statistics shows that an average of over three hate crimes are directed at Jews every single day in England and Wales, with Jews more than four times likelier to be targets of hate crimes than any other faith group.










						CAA challenges CPS’s claim that it takes antisemitic hate crime seriously
					

In an article in the Jewish News last week, Lionel Idan, the hate crime lead prosecutor for the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) claimed that the CPS takes antisemitic crime seriously. Our experience, however, has suggested otherwise. In our response in this week’s Jewish News, Chief Executive of...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

When asked for what advice they would give to Jews in the acting industry who may be experiencing antisemitism but aren’t sure what to do, the actor said: “Find other Jews that you can talk to and you can say, ‘This happened and I’m not sure about that,’ and more often than not, someone else can go ‘That is antisemitism,’ or ‘That’s not okay’. 

“Just try and talk as much as possible. And if you can, call it out. You’d probably be surprised that people are willing to listen. If I could say something to myself ten years ago, I would say call it out more.”

Mr Thorpe-Spinks explained that he found it easier to call out antisemitism once he began tracing his familial roots back, which offered him an appreciation of his Jewish heritage, allowing him to feel emboldened enough to say something.

“It made me understand who I am a bit more, and was proud of who I am, and I think that sense of empowerment would make it easier to call things out,” he said. “For a lot of my childhood, I was Sam who was technically Jewish but wasn’t interested, and maybe when I experienced antisemitism, I would not have associated myself with it, to be honest. But because I have discovered my ancestry, I suddenly go ‘I am proud of what they went through and of who I am’, and I think there’s a real empowerment to that kind of self-discovery.” 

Throughout the interview, the duo touched upon a variety of other issues, including whether non-Jews can play Jewish characters and last year’s incident in which the Royal Court Theatre came under intense scrutiny after the greedy billionaire character in its play Rare Earth Mettle was given the name Herschel Fink.


(full article online)










						“Find other Jews you can talk to”: Meet the Jewish actors calling out antisemitism
					

Dan Wolff and Sam Thorpe-Spinks, two Jewish actor-producers, appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where they shed light on the antisemitism they experienced at drama school that now serves as inspiration for their upcoming play. Their play, Emanate Presents: A...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A court has agreed to reinstate the racially/religiously aggravated element to charges against Abdullah Qureshi. The decision comes after Campaign Against Antisemitism and other groups applied pressure to the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS), which had earlier dropped the hate element from the charges.

On 7th April, Mr Qureshi, 28, from Dewsbury in West Yorkshire, pleaded guilty at Thames Magistrates’ Court to one count of assault by beating and one count of grievous bodily harm with intent. The charges related to a series of assaults on 18th August 2021 in Stamford Hill in which five religious Jews in the North London neighbourhood were violently attacked.

Campaign Against Antisemitism then revealed that the CPS had dropped the racially/religiously aggravated element of those charges as part of a plea deal with Mr Qureshi. After we, Shomrim, CST and other communal organisations made representations to the CPS, it agreed to reinstate the aggravated elements, but Mr Qureshi appeared in court to resist the reinstatement of the aggravated element.

Explaining the reinstatement at court, the prosecutor said that these are “serious allegations” and that “the file was reviewed again and a decision was made to proceed with the offences.” However, counsel for Mr Qureshi argued that this submission should not be accepted, describing it as “ridiculous” and an “abuse of process”.

The CPS was instructed to provide its reasons in writing, with an opportunity for the defence to respond in writing, followed by a hearing in the summer.

That hearing took place today at Stratford Magistrates’ Court, where the court decided in favour of the reinstatement. There will now be a plea hearing later this month at Thames Magistrates’ Court.

In one incident at 18:41 on the day of the attacks last August, an Orthodox Jewish man was struck in the face with what appeared to be a bottle. In another at 19:10, a child was slapped on the back of the head, and in yet another at 20:30, a 64-year-old victim was struck and left unconscious on the ground, suffering facial injuries and a broken ankle. Two further incidents were also alleged.

The incidents received significant media attention at the time, and the Mayor of London, Sadiq Khan, condemned “this appalling attack,” adding: “Let me be clear, racist abuse and hate crime, including antisemitism, have absolutely no place in our city.”











						Court allows reinstatement of racially/religiously aggravated element to charges against Abdullah Qureshi after CAA and others pressure CPS
					

A court has agreed to reinstate the racially/religiously aggravated element to charges against Abdullah Qureshi. The decision comes after Campaign Against Antisemitism and other groups applied pressure to the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS), which had earlier dropped the hate element from the...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## BothWings

Sixties Fan said:


> Your post was a clear Pro Gun Propaganda, and not anything that had to do with antisemitism.
> 
> Education, not guns, is the way to stop antisemitism.  Fighting BDS is stopping antisemitism.  Catching those who attack Jews physically or verbally, is fighting antisemitism.  Fighting Antisemitism in Campuses, is stopping antisemitism.



There is no "one" answer. Many...or several....things, can help deter antisemitism. Arming against it is one way. Education is another. And "education" is ALSO full of subjective opinions as well. If you don't like the fact that I both support Jews AND guns, that's too bad. I am 1/4 Jewish myself and am frequently asked if I am (which religiously I am not).  That is one consideration I have submitted, and I maintain that if many of these Jews who have been victims of violence were armed, it likely could have been stopped earlier. Jews have a tendency to be pacifists and are anti-gun MUCH more frequently than not, and this has contributed to their victimization in many places. There is no one perfect right answer.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

If we can’t create a watertight consensus around the fact that caricatures of Jews with hooked noses are not just antisemitic, but impregnated with the potential for the violence of the Nazi era, or that casual references to the “Jewish lobby” revive those same tendencies, then we are never going to be successful when it comes to the more coded expressions of antisemitism. Jewish educators, unfortunately, now need to focus on drawing out the intimate links between the anti-Semitic caricatures of the last century and those in this one. We can no longer assume that basic knowledge of the Holocaust plays an immunizing role, especially as the Nazi extermination program fades further and further into history.

Just as the fight against racism starts with identifying and isolating its ugliest and most dishonest claims (black men as “natural” sexual predators, Roma and Sinti gypsies as “natural” thieves and so forth) so it is with antisemitism (Jews as “natural” exploiters who cynically damage other people’s interests as they pursue their own). As hard as it is to admit, we still need basic education about how to identify and correctly respond to the transparent, uncomplicated antisemitism seen at the Documenta exhibition and in Miloon Kothari’s comments. Until we pull that basic task off, all the ambassadors and envoys and members of parliament lining up to condemn antisemitism are in danger of being written off as just so much window dressing.


(full article online)










						Antisemitism: Back to Square One?
					

Demonstrators protesting the inclusion of antisemitic artworks at the Documenta festival in Kassel, Germany. Photo: Reuters/Swen Pförtner/dpa JNS.org – Monitoring …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Vince's personal fight against Israel has attracted two individuals to home games who share his worldview: former Labour Party chairman Jeremy Corbyn, and the Palestinian Liberation Organization's representative in Great Britain, Husam Zomlot.

Corbyn attended a Rovers home match at the height of his party's antisemitism scandal – following the revelation of several of his pro-Hezbollah and pro-Hamas remarks – during which he defiantly posed for photographs wearing the team scarf.

Zomlot, who was expelled from Washington after the Trump administration decided to shut down the PLO's office in the US, became a welcome guest at Rovers' stadium after the PLO flag was raised there at Vince's orders.

Last April, in a match against Rogate, Vince took his messaging a step further, inviting Zomlot onto the field. The billboards around the stadium were also put to use with messages calling to "End the invasion and occupation of Palestine." At the same time, Vince repeated his customary denigrations, through the exploitation of sports, and accused Israel of murdering civilians and destroying hospitals.

In accordance with antisemitic tradition, he even complained that the US was protecting Israel, evoking a familiar Jewish conspiracy theory. Anyone who remembers Vince's past on the fringes of the radical left (in the 1980s, he and a group of fellow radicals took over a military base earmarked for housing US soldiers), isn't really surprised. In Great Britain, however, which is accustomed to hostile sentiments toward Israel, this was apparently too much to bear.

Vince's spree of antisemitism woke up the UK's Jewish groups from their slumber, and one of them – UK Lawyers for Israel – petitioned the English Football Association to put an end to the practice of turning Rovers' matches into a stage for the dissemination of hate for the only democracy in the Middle East.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/08/08/antisemitism-on-the-field-the-english-soccer-team-inciting-israel-hatred/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Some Jews fuel antisemitism instead of helping to stop it ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Algerian, Syrian and Iraqi newspapers have remained as resolutely antisemitic and anti-Israel over the years even as some other Arab countries have somewhat moderated their views.

This article in Algeria's Echorouk Online is a fever dream on how Israel can get destroyed, which is sort of an obsession in Algeria (Morocco's normalization treaty with Israel is driving them insane.) 

The basis for the article is that Jews have sinned for thousands of years, and they are violating Allah's will now, so Allah will fulfill his promise and punish them and destroy Israel. 

The article thinks of five scenarios of how this can happen:




1. Terror groups get the technology to create better missiles and ballistic missiles, which will be shot to the heart of Israeli cities and cause the frightened Jews to run away.

2. Terror groups acquire nuclear or biological weapons, which they can purchase from countries with more advanced programs. Hate for Israel is so extreme that the terror groups will happily scorch the land even if it becomes uninhabitable.

3. Arab countries combine into a democratic superpower which will them acquire nuclear weapons of their own. They can then force Israel to do whatever they want, including dismantling itself.

4. Less ambitious but Arab countries agree with each other to create a bloc that can act with magnified force.

5. Arabs will demographically take over Western countries in four or five generations, as the Westerners will prefer gay marriage and no children. They can then create international law and enforce it however they wish.

The article doesn't pretend that the purpose of destroying Israel is to create a Palestinian state - Palestinians are barely mentioned. Genocide of the Jews in the Middle East is its own reward; turning Israel into a vast nuclear wasteland that Palestinians cannot use is well worth it. 

There is no other nation besides Israel that anyone writes such articles about. While there are plenty of articles that are similarly depraved, the scenarios listed where nuking Israel is considered a reasonable solution to the Jewish problem proves one thing: 

Antisemitism is a mental illness.











						Algerian newspaper fantasizes about five scenarios on how Israel can get destroyed
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A St. Louis man arrested outside of Central Reform Congregation last November admitted in federal court Monday to threatening to blow up the synagogue in 2021.

Cody Steven Rush admitted calling the St. Louis office of the FBI on Nov. 5, 2021 and saying, “I’m going to blow up a church.” Rush gave his name and identified his target as the Central Reform Congregation in the Central West End. Rush said he would take action the next morning when people were inside.

Rush said he hated Jewish people. He called back later and again threatened to attack the synagogue “while they are in service.” Asked if had anything else he wanted to say, Rush said, “Yeah, that I hate them with rage.”

In a third call, Rush gave his location, which was on the same street as the CRC. When authorities called Rush back, he again made threats.


(full article online)









						Cody Rush admits threatening to blow up CRC -
					

A St. Louis man arrested outside of Central Reform Congregation last November admitted Monday to threatening to blow up the synagogue in 2021.



					stljewishlight.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Hebrew is by no means the only language that has been the target of calls for change,” the New York Times concedes somewhere in the middle of a long article about Hebrew.

“Many world languages, like French, make every noun either masculine or feminine. And the United Nations has issued guidelines for nondiscriminatory communications in the six official languages of the organization: Arabic, Chinese, English, French, Russian and Spanish,” it adds.

So if French and other languages are the same way, why does the Times bother devoting a whole long news article — illustrated online with seven photographs — to a kerfuffle over gender in Hebrew? Maybe because an article about French wouldn’t provide the opportunity to bash Orthodox Jews.



The Times helpfully explains, “Some ultraconservatives and strict Orthodox Jews oppose the new focus on linguistic equality, since they reject the principle of equality in general.”

That is clumsily worded, unclear, and negative. My own view of it is that Orthodox Jews (and many others) would say they believe all humans are created with equal dignity in God’s image and should have equal civil rights to vote or to drive a car, but that does not mean all gender or other differences in language or in other regards are to be ignored or eradicated.

Note also the “they” pronoun. It’s used by the Times not in a friendly, inclusive way, as in, The strict Orthodox Jew prefers they/them pronouns.

It’s used in a nasty, exclusive way, as in, those bigoted not-just-merely conservative but ultraconservative and not just merely Orthodox but strict Orthodox Jews are against “the principle of equality in general” (as opposed to the principle of equality in specific?), unlike we enlightened New York Times readers, who are more equal than they are, those benighted strictly Orthodox Jews over there.

The New York Times is all for “the principle of equality in general” — unless and until it applies to giving equal, fair treatment to Orthodox Jewish views. Then the Times throws the principle of equality overboard, letting readers know without a lot of guile who the paper thinks is inferior.



The Times news article, published in English under the headline “Israel’s Biblical Tongue Collides With Gender Politics,” itself uses gender-specific honorifics — “Mr. Levinson,” “Ms. Shomer.” Does that mean the paper’s editors, or its publisher, “reject the principle of equality in general”?

If the Times itself is so committed to equality, maybe it should try enforcing a new policy of giving strictly Orthodox Jews equal space every time it publishes an article disparaging strictly Orthodox Jews.











						NY Times: Orthodox Jews ‘Reject Equality in General’ | United with Israel
					

The New York Times is all for 'the principle of equality in general' — unless and until it applies to giving equal, fair treatment to Orthodox Jewish views.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two other issues the letter addressed were faculty members introducing anti-Semitic and anti-Israel biases in the classroom and creating biased curricula to that end.

Citing the American Association of University Professors Statement of Principles on Academic Freedom and Tenure, which states that while “[t]eachers are entitled to freedom in the classroom in discussing their subject,” they “should be careful not to introduce” unrelated “controversial” content in the classroom, StandWithUs urged university administrations to investigate cases where instructors used course time to promote anti-Jewish or anti-Israel biases.

“Faculty members who use classroom time to espouse biases against Israel and Jews often do so outside the scope of the subject matter at hand,” the letter said. “This is in violation of professional standards and marginalizes Jewish students based on the Zionist component of their Jewish identity.”

“University administrators must recognize that words and ideas can have terrible consequences,” said Rothstein. “As a daughter of Holocaust survivors, I know firsthand the dangers that can arise when critical thought deteriorates, minority groups are marginalized, and bias and hate are normalized on campus.”

StandWithUs also stressed the issue of university “social-media accounts, listservs, and school logos or brands” being used to promote one-sided perspectives on political issues, such as the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, saying when college departments engage in such use of school resources, “they likely act outside the scope of their departmental purview, professional standards of conduct and the bounds of academic freedom.”

The letter urged universities to address discrimination and harassment students face for their perceived connection to Israel or their Jewish and Zionist identities. It called for university administrations to include training on anti-Semitism in faculty diversity training programs, to appoint a diversity officer focusing on anti-Semitism and to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of anti-Semitism.



(full article online)









						StandWithUs kickstarts second letter campaign to fight campus anti-Semitism
					

It highlighted five top issues of concern for Jewish students, as well as addressed faculty members and university administrations.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

John Cooper, the mayor of Nashville, Tenn., said “hateful, divisive rhetoric and anti-Semitism have no place” in the city after anti-Semitic propaganda fliers were discovered last week at the houses of private residents.

The fliers targeting the Jewish community were found outside more than 40 homes in Nashville’s West End neighborhood on Aug. 3, less than a mile away from two synagogues.


They propagated anti-Semitic conspiracy theories, including language such as “gun control is Jewish,” “Disney child grooming is Jewish,” “mass immigration is Jewish” or “the COVID agenda is Jewish.” The fliers also featured the Star of David on the forehead of various people. They were similar to other fliers found across the country in recent months, many of which have been attributed to the anti-Semitic group, Goyim Defense League.

“This disturbing anti-Semitic propaganda is similar in tone and style to that used for generations to target the Jewish people and paint them as the enemy,” Cooper said in a joint statement on Aug. 4 with vice mayor Jim Shulman, Metro Nashville Police Department chief John Drake, Council members Kathleen Murphy and Thom Druffel, the Jewish Federation of Nashville and Middle Tennessee, and the Gordon Jewish Community Center.

“We stand united in support of the Jewish community, and against the extremism and hatred of a small but dangerous faction of our city,” they wrote. “We will not surrender to these dangerous and damaging efforts intended to divide and distort. We will not stand idle in the face of treacherous and threatening attempts to sow chaos and fear.”











						Nashville mayor condemns anti-Semitic fliers on 40-plus homes near synagogues
					

“We stand united in support of the Jewish community, and against the extremism and hatred of a small but dangerous faction of our city,” the mayor wrote in a statement with other city leaders.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Five years ago, a rally cry of ‘Jews will not replace us’*

Tonight marks the fifth anniversary of the start of the ‘Unite the Right’ rally at which white supremacists, neo-Nazis and other groups gathered in Charlottesville, Virginia, to protest the removal of a monument to Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee from a city park.

Two blocks away from the statue site was Congregation Beth Israel, a 400-plus family Reform synagogue led by Rabbi Tom Gutherz.

Being on the front lines of the mayhem meant that his community was forced to grapple with the role of antisemitism in white nationalism – a movement that broke into public conscious following President Donald Trump’s election. It has continued to be buoyed by the mainstreaming of the “great replacement theory” and the attempt to overthrow the government on Jan. 6, 2021, at the U.S. Capitol – where some similar groups participated in the rioting.



​

Rabbi Tom Gutherz of Charlottesville's Congregation Beth Israel. (Eze Amos)

The Unite the Right rally “made us accelerate our self-reflection on the stories we have been telling ourselves,” Gutherz wrote in an essay for the _Forward _in November, “and to look harder at the things we have not known or not wanted to see.”

Our Arno Rosenfeld traveled to Virginia last year to cover the civil trial of 14 men and 10 groups accused of conspiring to commit racist violence at the rally. They were found guilty of conspiracy to commit violence, and are now liable for more than $25 million in damages to the rally’s victims. 

James Alex Fields Jr. is serving multiple life sentences for driving a car into a crowd of counter-protesters, killing 32-year-old Heather Heyer and injuring 35 others. Today, there is a memorial service at that spot.

But the wound remains fresh for many of those who were closest to the violence. “There’s not going to be closure,” Gutherz told Rosenfeld. 



The Forward


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite the warm peace between Israel and the UAE, at least one member of the royal family has maintained her hate for Jews.

Sheikha Hind bint Faisal Al Qasimi has been sending out some outrageous tweets recently, displaying her hate and ignorance.

One was a bizarre attempt at a comparison between Jews killed in an organized, planned genocide in the Holocaust and millions of Muslims killed mostly by...each other.





Of course, Israel killing terrorists is the *exact same* thing as the Holocaust, in her twisted mind:






To hammer the point, she says that what Israel is doing is the "systematic annihilation" of Palestinians, just like the Nazis.







Yet she insists she is not antisemitic - one of her best friends is Jewish!







Al Qasimi makes her antisemitism crystal clear in this tweet:




"You know who."

(full article online)









						Member of Emirati royal family has been spouting antisemitism in her Twitter account
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Secker, a long-time ally of Jeremy Corbyn who faced antisemitism charges before being threatened with expulsion from the Labour Party, then said:”For those Jews who place Israel at the core of their being, this is what they incorporate into their identity.

“But there are many Jews who resile from such obscenity.”

Secker then proceeded to list the names of organisations, including JVL and Jews For Justice For Palestinians who were “proud to state, not in our name!”

He added these groups stand for “human rights everywhere” adding “human rights for only Jews are hollow rights.”


(full article online)









						Senior Jewish Voice For Labour official calls Jews who support Israel ‘obscene’
					

Glyn Secker launches enraged attack on "Jews who place Israel at the core of their being", describing their Zionist identity as an "obscenity".




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1922, a Jew who graduated from harvard in 1900 wrote a letter to the president of the university Lawrence Lowell about newspaper reports that Harvard was limiting the number of Jews who would be accepted at the university.

Powell's response was that limiting the number of Jews at universities was good for Jews.

The logic is convoluted and recognized at the time as being absurd, but this is how antisemites who don't consider themselves antisemites think.

The exchange of letters was published in the New York Times and various Jewish publications in June of that year. Here is Lowell's initial reply:




> Dear Mr. Benesch: There is no need of cautioning you not to believe all that you see in the newspapers. As a colleague said to me yesterday, there is perhaps no body of men in the United States, mostly Gentiles, with so little anti-Semitic feeling as the instructing staff of Harvard University. But the problem that confronts this country and Its educational institutions is a difficult one, and one about which I should very much like to talk to you. It is one that *involves the best interests both of the college and of the Jews, *for I should feel very badly to think that these did not coincide.





> There is most unfortunately, a rapidly growing anti-Semitic feeling in this country, causing—and *no doubt in part caused by*—*a strong race feeling on the part of the Jews themselves*. In many cities of the country Gentile Clubs are excluding Jews altogether, who are forming separate clubs of their own. Private schools are excluding Jews, I believe, and so, we know, are hotels. All this seems to me fraught with very great evils for the Jews, and very great perils for the community.
> 
> The question did not originate here, but has been brought over from Europe—especially from those countries where it has existed for centuries. The question for those of us who deplore such a state of things is how it can be combated, and especially for those of us who are connected with colleges, how it can be combated there —how we can cause the Jews to feel and be regarded as an integral part of the student body.* The anti-Semitic feeling among the students is increasing, and it grows in proportion to the increase in the number of Jews.
> 
> If their number should become 40 per cent of the student body, the race feeling would become intense. When, on the other hand. the number of Jews was small, the race antagonism was small also.* Any such race feeling among the students tends to prevent the personal intimacies on which we must rely to soften anti-Semitic feeling.
> 
> *If every college in the country would take a limited proportion of Jews, I suspect we should go a long way toward eliminating race feeling among the students, and, as these students passed out into the world, eliminating it in the community. *
> 
> This question is with us. We cannot solve it by forgetting or ignoring it. If we do nothing about the matter the prejudice is likely to increase. Some colleges appear to have met the question by indirect method,  which we do not want to adopt. It cannot be solved except by co-operation between the college authorities and the Jews themselves. Would not the Jews be willing to help us in finding the steps best adapted for preventing the growth of race feeling among our students, and hence in the world?
> 
> *The first thing to recognize is that there is a problem—a new problem, which we have never had to face before, but which has come over with the immigration from the Old World. *After the nature of that problem is fairly understood, the next question is how to solve it in the interest of the Jews, as well as of every one else.
> 
> Very truly yours,
> A. LAWRENCE LOWELL.



Lowell is saying that hating Jews is a natural part of being human. The more Jews, the more hate. If only there would be fewer Jews, then antisemitism can be limited. 

In fact, as Mr. Benesch pointed out in his response, if there were no Jews at all, then that would solve the problem, right?

The last paragraph says it all. Too many Jews on campus is the problem, and Harvard was looking for a solution - and it found one: discriminate against them.

People use similar convoluted logic to justify bigotry today, and they are just as certain that there is no prejudiced bone in their bodies. And in a hundred years, we will marvel at how today's intelligent people accepted today's version of antisemitism as normal. 











						100 years ago: When Harvard's president said that discrimination against Jews was GOOD for the Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The former director-general of Al Jazeera on Friday shared and then deleted an image that said “the same killer” — inferring Jews — was responsible for the deaths of Jesus Christ and slain Palestinians.

The image shared by Yasser Abu Hilala was a composite of art depicting the Virgin Mary cradling a dead Jesus, and a Palestinian woman in a similar pose by the body of a young Palestinian, presumably her son.

Text emblazoned on the image declared: “After 2000 years & it’s the same killer…”

(full article online)









						Ex-Al Jazeera chief tweets that ‘same killer’ behind deaths of Jesus, Palestinians
					

Yasser Abu Hilala later deletes image 'to prevent confusion,' says everyone can understand it 'in their own way'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another step forward ]

A member of the Saudi Council of Senior Scholars and an advisor at the Saudi Royal Court, Sheikh Dr. Saad bin Nasser Al-Shathri, called on the Saudis to be kind to Jews who visit the Kingdom.

During a fatwa program on "Alif Alif" radio, a listener asked how a Muslim should treat a Jew who visits the kingson.

Al-Shathri responded that “not every Jew is an Israeli, and a Muslim must approach God by kindness in dealing with all people,” warning against “being deceived by malicious propaganda and rumours.”

The cleric pointed out that Mohammed had good relations with some Jews.

“A person must draw closer to Allah by showing kindness to all people, of whatever religion they are,” he added.

"People must abide by these instructions and these etiquettes that were brought by Islamic Sharia, with regard to good logic and beautiful speech.. A kind word is charity, as the Holy Prophet said.”

He added the need to "provide assistance to others, whatever their religion, so that the Muslim can be a good model, and provide correct propaganda to introduce Islam." 

Although it appears that some Jews have managed to visit Saudi Arabia for business over the years, they have kept a low profile. Lately that has been changing, as Israelis have been allowed into the Kingdom as well under special circumstances. 

Even though the answer seems to say at the end that it is allowed to treat Jews well in order to ultimately attract them to Islam, the answer itself is pretty good. 














						Saudi cleric causes controversy by ruling one should be nice to Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish band writes 'Free Palestine,' vandalizes Israeli flag
					

Spanish band Tribade defaced an Israeli flag at the Sziget Festival in Hungary last night writing "Free Palestine," and "Israel doesn't exist" on it.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The image featuring Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad and his wife posted by Far-right Dutch politician Thierry Baudet. Photo: Screenshot
The leader of a far-right, pro-Russian political party that currently holds five seats in the Dutch parliament was in open conflict with the main Jewish advocacy organization in the Netherlands on Monday, after he posted a tweet with a mocking reference to the Rothschilds, the Jewish banking dynasty that has long provided the raw material for antisemitic conspiracy theories.

Thierry Baudet — leader of the Forum for Democracy (PvD) and the head of its parliamentary group — tweeted a photo of the Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad and his wife Asma with speech bubbles for each. Asma al-Assad asks her husband, “Why does the West want to invade Syria?”, to which he responds, “To rob our oil, put in a puppet government and install a Rothschild bank.”


(full article online)









						Pro-Russian Dutch Politician Under Fire for ‘Antisemitic Dog Whistle’ Post About Rothschilds
					

The image featuring Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad and his wife posted by Far-right Dutch politician Thierry Baudet. Photo: Screenshot The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian site Amad discusses a new song by anti-Israel folksinger David Rovics, celebrating British antisemites who broke into Elbit Systems and destroyed equipment.

I hadn't heard that name in years. 

Back in 2010, I saw that Rovics had a series of really bad, barely sung songs that were rabidly anti-Israel and aligned with other "social justice" issues.

While Rovics has a song to praise the Warsaw Ghetto uprising, he seems to lose interest in Jews fighting when they actually win. Similarly, he has a song about how terrible it was for Jews and Muslims to be expelled from Christian Europe - but he says that Jews are European and Israelis are Nazis.

And while I am sure he would insist he is not in any way antisemitic, one of his more recent songs ironically titled "God Bless the USA"  lists the things he hates about America - which includes "Jewish bankers." 

Here are the lyrics from the beginning so no one can accuse me of taking it out of context.




> God bless all the Indians living in their reservations
> God bless all the strippers and their bodily gyrations
> God bless Trump Towers reaching up so high
> God bless the Blue Angels screaming through the sky
> God bless Appalachia, mountains and moonshine
> God bless the creeks, bulldozers and strip mines
> God bless the megachurches and all of those who speak in tongues
> God bless the corporate ladder, every single rung
> God bless the homeless families living under bridges
> God bless the golden valleys and the mountain ridges
> God bless the beaches and the swamps and the alligators
> God bless the NFL and the Oakland Raiders
> God bless the USA
> 
> God bless the conspiracy theorists *and the Jewish bankers*
> God bless ExxonMobil and all their oil tankers
> God bless Clearchannel, Toby Keith and Taylor Swift
> God bless anorexia, lyposuction and facelifts
> God bless the mighty rivers and the nuclear reactors
> God bless Fox, Rupert Murdoch and X Factor
> God bless the USA



Yeah, this sounds antisemitic to me. (He could have said "*their *Jewish bankers" if he meant that they were part of the conspiracy theory.)

At the time, I wrote my own song, with an accurate history of the Palestinian people, called "Pawns of the Middle East." I didn't bother working too hard on rhyming and meter, because Rovics sure doesn't.

The pawns of the Middle East

_In 1948 their leaders abandoned them
The rich Arabs packed up and went to Lebanon
Their confident leaders told them to get out of the way
So the Jews could be slaughtered and then they'll be back to stay

But that's not what happened. Their fighters didn't fight.
Wild rumors scared them, and most then joined the flight
They ended up in Egypt, Syria, Jordan
The Palestinian Arabs thought they'd start over again

They thought that they'd be welcomed by the Arabs who said that they loved them
But they were placed in giant camps, and had to stay in tents
They thought that they were all Arabs, but they were only that in name
The other Arabs didn't want them to remind them of their shame

Chorus:
Decade after decade, the Arabs let them down
They treated them like animals, and just used them as pawns
They thought that their problem was that they didn't have a state
But the real problem was that they were taught only to hate.

They wanted jobs, they wanted land, they wanted to fit in
Their hosts only wanted the millions given by the UN
They kept them stuck in camps, in disgusting misery
They did everything possible to ensure they'd never be free.

The Arab states passed laws to let them know where they stand
They couldn't work in certain jobs, couldn't own any land
They had no choice, no rights, no control over their fate
And they raised a generation who was taught nothing but hate.

Chorus

Jordan never gave them an inch of "historic Palestine"
The entire world had no problem. They thought that this was fine.
The only land that Arabs would allow them to receive
Was the land that would be left over when they forced the Jews to leave.

Their new leaders taught terror, for them not to be so meek
Jordan slaughtered thousands of them in a matter of just weeks
And so it went, year after year, kept in dire straits
400,000 of them got kicked out of Kuwait

Decade after decade, the Arabs let them down
They treated them like animals, and just used them as pawns
They thought that their problem was that they didn't have a state
But the real problem was that they were taught only to hate._

At the time, I found someone to actually sing this for me, but unfortunately my YouTube channel was taken down and I cannot find the original video anymore.

So if anyone wants to record this folksong, I'll make a new video.











						Calling all folksingers! "Pawns of the Middle East" needs a singer (and guitarist.)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An antisemitic caricature on display at the Documenta art festival in Germany. Exhibiton organizers covered the kippa worn by the figure on the left with a piece of black adhesive tape. Photo: Screenshot
Yet another antisemitic artwork has been identified at the Documenta festival of contemporary art in Germany, leading to renewed calls from Jewish activists for the festival’s organizers to face the consequences of their alleged neglect.

Since announcing in January that ruangrupa — an Indonesian artists collective — would be curating the 15th edition of the festival, held in the city of Kassel every five years, Documenta has been immersed in a series of scandals around antisemitism relating to ruangrupa’s endorsement of the anti-Zionist BDS campaign targeting Israel as well as the presence of antisemitic iconography in several works on display.










						Outrage Among Jewish Activists as Yet Another Antisemitic Image Is Discovered at Leading German Art Festival
					

An antisemitic caricature on display at the Documenta art festival in Germany. Exhibiton organizers covered the kippa worn by the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan Cope shakes hands with NM Governor Michelle Lujan Grisham. Standing (left to right) are community leaders Halley Faust and Dr. Todd Goldblum. Photo: StandWithUS.
New Mexico Governor Michelle Lujan Grisham signed today an executive order adopting the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism, prompting praise from US Jewish groups.

The order ensures that New Mexico’s Executive Department will base its assessments of antisemitism complaints on the definition.










						New Mexico Governor Adopts IHRA Definition of Antisemitism by Executive Order
					

Jordan Cope shakes hands with NM Governor Michelle Lujan Grisham. Standing (left to right) are community leaders Halley Faust and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an op-ed at Arabic21 TV, Ahmed Al-Hila writes:


> [Israel] was founded on the concept of gentiles, the concept of human slavery to the Jews, the concept of humans in the service of Judaism, the concept of the ego god that resembles humans in their bodies, eyes, noses, hands and feet, but in fact they are a state of human nausea, a cloud of hatred and loathing, and a source of the racism that permeates the chest of humanity.
> 
> Many prestigious international institutions spoke about the racism of these people and their entity, and the level of sadism that they love to the point of death...



He must be an expert on Judaism!










						Today's crazed Jew-hate from Arabic media
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Death Angel

1srelluc said:


> LOL.....Ethiopian Jews might take issue with all that "whiteness" being bandied about..


They follow the religion of Judaism,  but they are not racially Jews.

Jews are the Children of Jacob. These people CONVERTED


----------



## Sixties Fan

Death Angel said:


> They follow the religion of Judaism,  but they are not racially Jews.
> 
> Jews are the Children of Jacob. These people CONVERTED


Jews are not a race.   Europeans did not convert to Judaism en mass.  These are people who left Israel for Europe and other places for the past 3000 years, and returned again and again, and then returned for good.

Thank you for your  re-writing of Jewish history.

No Thanks.


----------



## Death Angel

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are not a race.   Europeans did not convert to Judaism en mass.  These are people who left Israel for Europe and other places for the past 3000 years, and returned again and again, and then returned for good.
> 
> Thank you for your  re-writing of Jewish history.
> 
> No Thanks.


The term "Jew" comes from JUDAH, one of the sons of JACOB whose name God changed to ISRAEL.

The religion they commonly follow is called JUDAISM. 

Yes, JEWS are a "race" first.  Africans are not true JEWS. This group simply follows the RELIGION of JUDAISM


----------



## 1srelluc

Death Angel said:


> They follow the religion of Judaism,  but they are not racially Jews.
> 
> Jews are the Children of Jacob. These people CONVERTED


_Really?_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Death Angel said:


> The term "Jew" comes from JUDAH, one of the sons of JACOB whose name God changed to ISRAEL.
> 
> The religion they commonly follow is called JUDAISM.
> 
> Yes, JEWS are a "race" first.  Africans are not true JEWS. This group simply follows the RELIGION of JUDAISM


Oh, you are talking about the Ethiopian Jews?

So what if they are converts to Judaism?

How many non Arabs converted to Islam?

How many non Europeans converted to Christianity or Islam?

Jews know who they are and where they are from, and they welcome all people as they always have especially to live in the Jewish Homeland, Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not quite antisemitism, but........what next? ]

It was the latest in a string of book removals being implemented at schools at the behest of conservative activist parents and school board members who are challenging a slew of texts on grounds ranging from their LGBT-friendly content to their supposed connections to “critical race theory.” Some of these challenges have ensnared books with Jewish themes in the past. 



> *“When we got ‘The Diary of Anne Frank,’ we thought, ‘This is a joke.’ But it wasn’t.”*
> Laney Hawes



*Ban on Anne Frank's diary "disgusting, devastating"*​“It’s disgusting. It’s devastating. It’s legitimate book banning, there’s no way around it,” Laney Hawes, a parent of four children in the Keller district, told JTA about the order. “I feel bad for the teachers and the librarians.”

(full article online)









						Texas school district orders removal of Anne Frank’s diary from shelves
					

It was the latest in a string of book removals being implemented at schools at the behest of conservative activist parents and school board members




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Group that targets antisemitism and anti-Zionism publishes report documenting hundreds of examples of antisemitism in the past 18 months.​
(full article online )



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/08/17/report-highlights-glaring-anti-semitism-in-entertainment-sports-music/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pink Floyd co-founder Roger Waters describes himself as “pro dialogue, pro peace, [and] anti authoritarian.” Maybe he should listen to his own music more, because he clearly can’t tell heaven from hell. Far from standing “in defense of Mistress Liberty,” Waters has become an advocate for antisemitism, Vladimir Putin’s imperialism, and the Chinese Communist Party’s genocide.

For years, the British rocker has expressed violent, unjustified hatred for the state of Israel, referring to it as an “apartheid state” and the construction of a “settler-colonialist cabal.” He accuses Israel of ethnic cleansing and genocide and publicly supports the radical Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, known to harbor many antisemites. Meanwhile, he refuses to condemn Palestinian terrorist organizations like Hamas.

Waters may have escaped mainstream criticism, but the Anti-Defamation League makes clear Waters’ rhetoric and activism is antisemitic. That shouldn’t come as a surprise. When you tell interviewers that an “Israel lobby” is responsible for Jeremy Corbyn’s electoral loss in Britain, that there is a Zionist conspiracy to block criticism of Israel in America’s news and music industry, and that believing the Jews are God’s chosen people is the same as saying Arab lives “are worthless,” you can’t be surprised that people take you for an antisemite.

Sadly, left-wing celebrities tend to get a pass. However, Miami’s vibrant media landscape will have a chance to hold Waters accountable when he comes to FTX arena on August 23. Every reporter covering the concert should note, at a minimum, that Waters has a history of antisemitic comments.

If reporters want to dig deeper, Waters provides plenty of material for stories, much of it similarly unflattering. For example, in his new show he calls President Joe Biden a war criminal for “fueling the war in Ukraine.” Touting propaganda lines as if he were a Russian state media rag, Waters blames Putin’s invasion on the West, alleging it is NATO’s fault for “pushing right up to the Russian border.”

That’s not the only time Waters has sided with a murderous authoritarian. He called verified reports of Beijing’s enslavement of Uyghur Muslims and massacre of Tibetan Buddhists “absolute nonsense.” Waters freely excuses Beijing’s aggression toward Taiwan, too, because––as he claims every educated person should know––“Taiwan is part of China.”

Waters’ fans should be aware of his antisemitic and pro-authoritarian rhetoric. This is not to say Waters should be canceled. In this country, unlike in Waters’ beloved Russia or China, there’s such a thing as free speech. But free speech is not without consequences, and Waters’ history of gross and indefensible comments might just hit him where he feels it the most––the money that fuels the “new car, caviar, four-star, daydream.”











						Will Miami Media Ignore Roger Waters’ Antisemitism?
					

<strong>By Senator Marco Rubio</strong> <p style="font-weight: 400;">Pink Floyd co-founder Roger Waters <a href="https://www.facebook.com/




					floridianpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A German security guard has been arrested for making a Hitler salute in front of a group of Israeli athletes visiting a memorial to the 1972 Munich Olympics massacre, police said on Wednesday.

The 16 athletes from the Israeli European Championships team were visiting the Olympic Park in Munich on Tuesday evening when the banned gesture was made, police said in a statement.

“One of the four security guards present was observed at around 7:20 pm making a National Socialist gesture [forbidden ‘Hitler salute’],” the statement said.

(full article online)









						German guard detained for Hitler salute to Israeli athletes visiting Munich memorial
					

Security guard banned from all European Championships events; 16 Israeli competitors participating in games said to have not noticed forbidden Nazi gesture




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flyers claiming that “challenging Jewish privilege” is “social justice” were distributed to homes in Brighton and Hove recently.

The flyers utilise classic antisemitic tropes of power and control in asking why Jewish people “get special privilege when it comes to top universities?”

It goes on to state: “Challenging White Privilege and Jewish Privilege is not antisemitic. It is not defamatory. It does not insult anyone. It is social justice.”

The flyers also depict the yellow star containing the word German ‘Jude’, meaning ‘Jew’, that was forced upon Jewish people during the Holocaust and advertises the online domain of the Goyim Defense League (GDL).

The GDL is a hate group whose membership reportedly contains several neo-Nazis and is understood to be led by Jon Minadeo II, who created t-shirts carrying antisemitic slogans such as the Holocaust was “a hoax”. The GDL is responsible for stunts such as hanging a banner from a bridge in Austin, Texas that read “Vax the Jews” and driving around Los Angeles dressed as Nazis.

(full article online)









						Flyers asserting that “challenging Jewish privilege” is “social justice” distributed to homes in Brighton and Hove
					

Flyers claiming that “challenging Jewish privilege” is “social justice” were distributed to homes in Brighton and Hove recently. The flyers utilise classic antisemitic tropes of power and control in asking why Jewish people “get special privilege when it comes to top universities?” It goes on to...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An artificially intelligent chatbot that shared antisemitic conspiracy theories and anti-Israel messages in conversations with users highlights the challenges of bias and discrimination within the booming AI industry as it continues to grow, an Israeli AI expert told The Algemeiner on Monday.

BlenderBot 3, a chatbot released by Facebook and Instagram’s parent company Meta Platforms Inc. on Aug. 5, was found saying in one conversation with a Wall Street Journal reporter last week that it believes Jewish people control the economy and that Jews have “been a force in American finance and are overrepresented among America’s super rich.”

“This recent Meta experience underscores the need for being vigilant,” Yoav Shoham, CEO of AI21, an AI product company, told The Algemeiner. “But at the end of the day it’s solvable. Cars today are much safer than they were 20 years ago. Language models — and systems built on them — will be that way too, and sooner than 20 years from now.”

Artificial intelligence, which uses computer science, machines and data to copy the problem-solving and decision-making capabilities of humans, is a rapidly growing industry. Globally, it is valued at over $65 billion and is expected to reach over a trillion dollars by 2030, according to a report cited by Yahoo in June. Seventy percent of businesses around the world are expected to use AI by the end of the decade.

------
“Just as there are rules of civil discourse among people, there can and should be such rules for discourse with (and among) bots,” Shoham said. “We know a lot about how to control for it — from cleaning the training data, to monitoring the output and blocking toxic output that got through anyway, and a variety of other methods.”

In Meta’s case, the issue with its chatbot was fixed shortly after the problems surfaced in the press.

Shoham said that though he was surprised that “Meta fell into this trap,” he recognized that that AI is still a relatively new technology, and more work needs to be done to prevent similar incidents.

(full article online)









						Meta’s Antisemitic Chatbot Highlights Challenges of Toxic Content in Evolving AI Industry
					

Entrance sign at Meta’s headquarters complex in Menlo Park, California. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. An artificially intelligent chatbot that shared antisemitic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Northern Ireland lawmaker accused the European Union of using Brexit paperwork to block the import of kosher food on Monday.

Brandon Lewis, the MP for Great Yarmouth was on Sky News discussing allegations of antisemitism in the British civil service when he leveled the charge against the EU.

“Where I saw anything against the Jewish community it was coming from the EU who were trying to block the Jewish community of Northern Ireland from getting access to kosher products,” Lewis told presenter Niall Paterson.

(full article online)









						EU Accused of Blocking Kosher Food Deliveries to Northern Ireland | United with Israel
					

A Brexit protocol is making life for Belfast Jews increasingly untenable.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lately there has been a flurry of articles about whether recent harsh criticism of George Soros is antisemitic.

Since I have written my definition of antisemitism, I have been keenly interested in boundary cases to see if my definition can clarify the issue of whether a specific utterance or act is antisemitic or not.
My definition says:





In an academic paper that I submitted along with my presentation on the topic at ISGAP earlier this month, I tackled this exact topic, comparing specific criticisms of Sheldon Adelson and George Soros to see whether they are antisemitic or not. There is no doubt that some criticism of both of those men is antisemitic, but each case must be judged on its own.
Here is what I wrote in the paper:



> How does this definition do with more controversial or ambiguous cases of potential antisemitism?
> George Soros is a Jewish billionaire who funds many left-wing causes. Sheldon Adelson was a Jewish billionaire who funded many right-wing causes. Both have been the object of conspiracy theories. Are those theories antisemitic?
> Frank Gaffney said about Soros:
> _Is George Soros the anti-Christ? While former New York mayor Rudi Giuliani has put the question in play, theologians may be better equipped to debate it than politicians.
> The decades-long record of this billionaire financier and philanthropist, however, is one of such malevolence and destruction that he must at a minimum be considered the anti-Christ’s right-hand man. _https://d.docs.live.net/b4ac6398dc7d22fb/Documents/antisemitism definition.docx#_edn1_
> This was regarded by the ADL as being antisemitic[ii]. Is it?
> I’m no expert on Christian eschatology, but I have seen that non-Jewish rich people like Bill Gates[iii]and Jeff Bezos[iv] have also been accused of being the Antichrist, so without any mentioning or hinting of Soros’ religion, it does not fit my definition of antisemitism – the attack on him is as an influential rich person, not as a Jew, at least on the face of it.
> In contrast, Pink Floyd singer Roger Waters had this to say about Sheldon Adelson[v]:
> Sheldon Adelson believes that only Jews – only Jewish people – are completely human. That they are attached in some way…and that everybody else on Earth is there to serve them.
> There is no record of Adelson ever saying anything remotely like this. Waters is – consciously or not – invoking antisemitic interpretations of the Talmud and ascribing that to Adelson.
> Both Waters and Gaffney are accusing rich Jews of being puppet-masters, but only Waters is couching that accusation is clearly Jewish terms. Under my definition, he is showing hostility toward, denigration of and malicious lies about a Jew *as an individual Jew*. While Gaffney’s slur can be interpreted as being against any rich person, Rogers’ invective cannot be interpreted any other way except for being antisemitic.
> To be sure, the puppet-master motif has been associated with Jews for more than a century. Yet it is not exclusively applied to Jews, so without additional evidence, we cannot say that the accusation itself is antisemitic when applied to an influential Jew.
> This brings up another issue in determining whether something is antisemitic or not. The IHRA Working Definition takes pains to point out that much of the determination of whether something is antisemitic or not depends on context. I would be a little more specific and note that much of that determination depends on the mindset of the potential offender. Their intentions may have been wholly innocent, they may have been malicious, and they very possibly may have been clueless or careless as to the implications of their offensive actions or statements.
> We cannot read minds, but we can take educated guesses based on other statements or actions by the person or group that is behind the offensive words or actions. In this example, if Gaffney has a history of antisemitism, or he has previously specifically referred to Soros’ being a Jew, or he has cited sources saying that the Antichrist must be a Jew, then we can reasonably assume that his statement was indeed antisemitic, because in that case it would also be hostility toward, denigration of and malicious liesabout Soros *as an individual Jew*.
> Knowing the motivation of the person making the offensive comment is key in any determination. I believe that we should err on the side of caution and not assume antisemitic motives unless there is a compelling reason to do so, typically a history of other obviously antisemitic comments or a consistent pattern of singling out Jews for opprobrium.
> _


_

(full article online)









						When is criticism of George Soros antisemitic?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com
				



_


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Lately there has been a flurry of articles about whether recent harsh criticism of George Soros is antisemitic.
> 
> Since I have written my definition of antisemitism, I have been keenly interested in boundary cases to see if my definition can clarify the issue of whether a specific utterance or act is antisemitic or not.
> My definition says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an academic paper that I submitted along with my presentation on the topic at ISGAP earlier this month, I tackled this exact topic, comparing specific criticisms of Sheldon Adelson and George Soros to see whether they are antisemitic or not. There is no doubt that some criticism of both of those men is antisemitic, but each case must be judged on its own.
> Here is what I wrote in the paper:
> 
> 
> 
> _(full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is criticism of George Soros antisemitic?
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



This definition of "antiSemitism" is incorrect.
First of all, Semitism is a proper noun, so has to be capitalized.
Second is that Semitism comes from Noah's son Shem, so refers to all Arabs, not just Hebrew Arabs.
So does not refer to Jews alone, but all Arabs, including Jews.
Third is that it is immoral to associate any nation with any religion.
So Israel should not be a Jewish nation.


----------



## Rigby5

George Soros and Sheldon Adelson are both corrupt because they both believe only Jews are the Chosen People and are due special entitlements, like the Promised Land.
Christians are very much like Jews except that they reject this dangerous elitism and lack of empathy.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN will air on Sunday a one-hour special about the spread of American antisemitism, the reasons for its normalization in America and ways to help tackle the growing issue.

In “Rising Hate: Antisemitism in America,” CNN anchor and chief political correspondent Dana Bash examines antisemitism online, on neighborhood streets, in the halls of politics and across college campuses. Bash visits Jewish communities in America recently plagued with antisemitic violence. CNN cameras were the first allowed inside the Chabad of Poway synagogue in California since the deadly attackthat took place at the temple in 2019 and Bash also visited Congregation Beth Israel in Colleyville, Texas, where a gunman took congregants hostage earlier this year.












						CNN to Air Special on Rising Antisemitism Featuring Interviews With Victims of Hate, Former Skinheads and More
					

Antisemitic graffiti shown in the CNN special “Rising Hate: Antisemitism in America.” Photo: Screenshot. CNN will air on Sunday a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The FIFA World Cup, which is set to take place in Qatar from Nov. 21 through Dec. 18, has a website that offers the public help in purchasing hospitality packages, but Israelis looking for their country were originally given the sole option of “Palestinian Territories, Occupied” rather than “Israel.”

After multiple news reports drew attention to the omission, the option of “Palestinian Territories” was removed and replaced with “Palestine.” Israel is still not listed on the website.

StopAntisemitism.org pointed out the continued error on Sunday in a Twitter post, asking the FIFA World Cup, “Why is Israel STILL not listed?”














						ERASED: World Cup Hospitality Website Lists ‘Palestine,’ Not Israel | United with Israel
					

Multiple news reports drew attention to Israel's omission, but web site organizers merely replaced 'Palestinian Territories' with 'Palestine.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Entertainment industry veteran and author Lana Melman fights antisemitism in Hollywood out of her love for Judaism and Israel.


In 2011, Melman found herself in the center of a storm when the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement began picking up speed in Hollywood. BDS activists were boycotting, threatening and harassing artists with any Israel-related associations. 


Melman became premier director of Creative Community for Peace (CCFP), a pro-Israel nonprofit organization that works to combat antisemitism in the entertainment industry. She counseled artists who were unprepared for this type of harassment and helped them to understand that these attacks were not going to have long-term effects on their careers. 

She explains, “BDS tosses out threats to artists, like, ‘We’re dragging your name through the mud, we’re calling you a racist for going to Israel, and now no one’s going to want to buy your music, and your career is going to be over.’” 

She says artists were “shocked to be attacked and victimized by a cancel culture campaign. They didn’t have any clue that their name and brand were going to be used to spread disinformation about Jews in Israel.” 

Melman explains in her book, “BDS singles out minority artists, implying that if they do not support the boycott, they are betraying their community. It claims that artists who perform for their Israeli fans are giving a ‘stamp of approval’ to the false claims of Israeli colonialism, apartheid, oppression and ethnic cleansing.”


BDS activists then sent a petition filled with lies about Israel’s abusing and torturing children to the board of directors of Keep a Child Alive, a nonprofit Keys co-founded and of which she is the global ambassador.


Keys didn’t cave to the pressure. Not only did she not cancel her concert, but she extended her trip by five days and later performed in New York with Israeli and Palestinian musicians. 


Other artists, such as actress and singer Demi Lovato, capitulated to BDS. In 2019, she took a trip to Israel with her mother, where she described having a spiritual experience seeing the places she had read about in the Bible, and being baptized in the Jordan River. It was a healing experience for her after battling addiction and nearly dying from a drug overdose the year before. 


On an Instagram post that has since been taken down, Lovato wrote: “There is something absolutely magical about Israel. I’ve never felt such a sense of spirituality or connection to God… This trip has been so important for my well-being, my heart and my soul. I’m grateful for the memories made and the opportunity to be able to fill the God-sized hole in my heart.”


Lovato’s words were met with a barrage of hate from BDS supporters, who bullied her into apologizing. BDS also accused her of “being recruited to whitewash Israel’s far-Right apartheid regime” because her trip was free, although celebrities accept free trips all over the world and post about them. 


Artists Under Fire describes how some BDS proponents take harassment and intimidation a step further, to the point of threatening artists’ lives. When former Beatle Sir Paul McCartney announced he would be performing in Tel Aviv to celebrate Israel’s 60th anniversary, he was warned by Islamic activist Omar Bakri Muhammad that if he went through with it, “sacrifice operatives will be waiting for him.” McCartney said he does what he thinks and performed in Israel anyway.


Irish singer-songwriter Sarah McTernan received “sinister threats” after she sang in the Eurovision song contest in Israel. Melman describes the campaign against her as “genuine intimidation.” Some of the foreboding messages said, “You have to be careful”; “Watch where you go”; “You never know where I’ll be”; “Be careful who you’re with.”


Prior to having a show in Israel, Angela Gossow, lead singer for the Swedish band Arch Enemy, posted a message on the BDS Facebook page that warned: “If the constant threats, bullying, and slander of Arch Enemy via email and online does not stop immediately, we will publish some of the threats we have received from your supporters, where they claim they will come to some of our shows and threaten to attack us, both verbally and physically.”

(full article online)










						Hollywood insider Lana Melman puts BDS on trial
					

Lana Melman's new book, Artists Under Fire: The BDS War Against Celebrities, Jews and Israel, is a call to action against censorship and deprivation of artistry.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Efforts to encourage interfaith dialogue between Jews and Muslims have been denounced during the meeting of an anti-Israel organisation.

Speakers at a meeting of the anti-Israel group Palestinian Forum in Britain (PFB) have reportedly described attempts for Jews to enter into dialogue with Muslims as “faithwashing”.

The group held a meeting at an art gallery in London entitled “How interfaith groups are being used to normalise Israeli apartheid”.

Video footage of the meeting appears to show the Director of the news website Middle East Monitor, and the former Deputy Chairman of the Muslim Council of Britain, Daud Abdullah, saying that interfaith dialogue, which received the backing of “rich Jewish philanthropists” is used to “cover up the crimes committed against the Palestinian people” and soften the opinions of Muslims towards Israel.

James Thring, who has apparently been linked to the former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke and who spoke unchallenged about Holocaust denial at a Keep Talking event, claiming that no deaths were recorded at the Auschwitz concentration camp, also appeared at this meeting and said that Israeli policy is determined by how Jews “think they are the chosen people, they think they have the right to attack other people, to deceive other people, to rob other people.”

Fiyaz Mughal, the founder of Muslims Against Antisemitism and the interfaith network Faith Matters, told the JC that “Those who seek to smear, falsify and undermine interfaith work do not understand what binds our communities together, and their malicious attempt to politicise this must be rejected.”

Mr Mughal has spoken at Campaign Against Antisemitism’s events in the past and in May, he appeared on Podcast Against Antisemitism, which can be listened to here, or watched in its entirety here.

Rabbi David Mason of Muswell Hill synagogue said: “I’m proud we have built positive relationships with Muslim communities in my borough and across London…The idea that such positive interfaith work is a Zionist plot grotesquely misses the point of our achievements.”

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Antisemitism Barometer 2021 showed that almost eight in ten British Jews consider the threat from Islamists to be very serious.










						Palestinian Forum in Britain reportedly brands Jewish-Muslim interfaith work “faithwashing”
					

Efforts to encourage interfaith dialogue between Jews and Muslims have been denounced during the meeting of an anti-Israel organisation. Speakers at a meeting of the anti-Israel group Palestinian Forum in Britain (PFB) have reportedly described attempts for Jews to enter into dialogue with...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The incidents, data and experiences that have many American Jews on edge are getting a prime-time treatment this weekend as CNN premieres an hour-long special about antisemitism.

“Rising Hate: Antisemitism in America,” is hosted by Dana Bash, the CNN anchor and political correspondent who is herself Jewish. On Friday, Bash, whose first husband was the son of a Conservative rabbi and who briefly was a trustee of the nonprofit Jewish Women’s International, published an essay about her 10-year-old son’s request for a Jewish star necklace and the concerns it awakened in her.

“We got the Jewish star and a chain to go with it,” Bash wrote. “What I did not say — what I was ashamed to even admit to myself — was that my young son showing the world that he is Jewish made me nervous.”


(full article online)









						CNN antisemitism special covers synagogue attacks, targeting of Zionist students
					

'Rising Hate: Antisemitism in America,' airing this weekend, tours through some low points in recent American Jewish history, offers analysis of ongoing spike in incidents




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The event was set to be a part of the annual Flemish nationalist festival Ijzerwake, which takes place in the Flanders region of Belgium and is organized by a group of radical Flemish nationals also called IJerwake.

Scheduled to headline the festival was the Italian band Bronson, whose members belong to Italy’s neo-fascist CasaPound movement and regularly praise the late fascist dictator Benito Mussolini, Vice reported. The publication also noted that other acts in the lineup had ties to the neo-Nazi group Blood & Honour and the international white supremacist gang the Hammerskins.

The Ypres city council gave a permit to the IJzerwake group to organize the music festival when it was first announced in May but the permit came with conditions, Ypres city councilor of events Diego Desmadryl explained on Tuesday.

(full article online)









						Belgium music festival cancelled after city officials discover lineup of acts with neo-Nazi ties
					

The Ypres city council on Tuesday revoked the permit of the Frontnacht music festival, which was due to be held the weekend of Aug. 27-28.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Canada's Diversity Minister Ahmed Hussen announced he will take action against "unacceptable behavior" of senior anti-racism consultant Laith Marouf, whose project received over C$130,000, Canadian media reported Friday.


Who is Laith Marouf and what did he do?​Marouf is an activist based in Beirut who is a senior consultant for the Community Media Advocacy Centre (CMAC), which receives funds of $133,800 Canadian dollars (a little over $103,000 US dollars) from Canada's Department of Canadian Heritage as part of its anti-racism action program.


Essentially, Marouf and CMAC are receiving funds to combat racism in Canadian broadcasting, and Marouf himself is set to go on a six-city tour to help discuss anti-racism with Canadian broadcasters, as explained by Canadian journalist Jonathan Kay.

However, Marouf has also made several controversial tweets, which have since resurfaced.


These tweets are made on his personal account and several of them seemed to be antisemitic in nature.


Specifically, screenshots of his tweets - as his account, @Laith_Marouf, is private and his previous account, @LaithMarouf, seems to have been banned and another account, @MaroufLaith, is also private - containing both quotes and his photo have surfaced over social media.











						Canada to take action over anti-racist consultant's antisemitic tweets
					

Canada's Diversity Minister Ahmed Hussen called the controversial tweets of Laith Marouf "disgusting." Marouf is an anti-racist consultant whose firm is funded by the Department of Canada Heritage.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN’s Dana Bash has what she calls “a very, very Jewish response” to the question of why she’s hosting a special for her network on antisemitism in America.


“The bad news is there is antisemitism in America,” Bash told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. “The good news is I work in a place that wants to shine a spotlight on it, and allow for an investigation into what is happening, why it’s happening and what are the solutions.”


Bash, a member of Temple Micah in Washington, DC, is the great-granddaughter of Hungarian Jews who were murdered at Auschwitz. She told JTA that having the opportunity to report a special on modern antisemitism was “one of the most important things I’ve ever done.”

The hour-long special, “Rising Hate: Antisemitism In America,” will air on CNN Sunday at 9 p.m. EST. It’s a broad overview of the last few years of antisemitism in America, with a particular focus on how it has evolved in the digital age. Other topics include the Coleyville, Texas, synagogue hostage crisis that unfolded earlier this year; the role former President Donald Trump’s campaign played in fomenting antisemitic rhetoric; Jewish college students who have reported discrimination on campuses; and the operations of the Secure Community Network, a nonprofit that tracks and responds to antisemitic threats from an undisclosed bunker in the Chicago area.

(full article online)









						Dana Bash discusses new CNN special on antisemitism - interview
					

Bash told JTA that having the opportunity to report a special on modern antisemitism was “one of the most important things I’ve ever done.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Emile Zola was compelled to speak out in 1898 because of the Dreyfus case, in which French-Jewish artillery officer Alfred Dreyfus was falsely accused of treason, publicly stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil’s Island. He was innocent and had been framed by anti-Semites.

Nirenstein was driven to “cry out” over the extraordinary global cognitive war against Israel and the way in which the “good people,” especially the human rights activists and organizations, have all signed onto modern blood libels in the name of “human rights.” Nirenstein is passionate, angry and exceptionally eloquent. She writes:

“The criminalization of Israel has by now been disseminated worldwide. It is a mindset based on lies that have become part and parcel of the media’s daily fare since the Durban Conference in 2001 … The diabolical confusion between blaming Jews and exalting human rights has created a serious short circuit. The notion of an intersectionality that must identify oppressed and oppressors — espoused today from institutions such as the United Nations or the European Union to movements such as Black Lives Matter and those of the LGBTQ community — has proved to be a breeding ground for anti-Jewish hatred, to the point of spawning absurdities that range from imagining Israel as an apartheid state to asserting that Jews are ‘white supremacists.”

In an interview, Fiamma told me her book was driven by the “incredible shame that I feel in seeing a big wave of anti-Semitism rise again after, and so soon after, the Second World War. It is a moral and intellectual scandal that becomes more and more aggressive under the lead of extreme Islam, pretending that they fight for the poor and those oppressed by imperialism and colonialism—and of the ‘liberal,’ ‘intersectional’ movements pretending that their fight is for human rights. The amount of verbal and physical aggression is rising continuously. The ancient right-wing version of anti-Semitic hate is still there, but the tragic surprise has been the left and the liberals.”

Both Fiamma and I have endured the loss of our allegedly progressive and feminist friends when they betrayed the truth and the Jews. We both stood our ground. But, like Fiamma, I was also reeling, heartbroken, disgusted, by how many presumably “good” people, including intellectuals and the most politically correct denominations of Judaism, refused to understand that anti-Zionism is what is “new” about anti-Semitism. Anti-racist and human rights activists viewed Israel as the absolutely worst country in the world—as a “Nazi, colonialist, occupying” power, which orders the Israel Defense Forces to purposely slaughter women and children.

Nirenstein is both “angry and filled with grief” about “the lie that Israel is an apartheid country. This is not merely a criticism; it is a death sentence [for the country]. And somehow, it is being used as a weapon by the very institutions created to serve the cause of ‘never again’—the U.N. and the European Union. For more than seven decades, these institutions have been perpetuating the dangerous lie that Israel has no right to exist.”

Nirenstein provides a succinct and accurate history of the harm perpetuated by the United Nations since the 1970s. As I say: The U.N. has never stopped a single genocide. It has only managed to legalize Jew-hatred.

“How can it be,” she asks, “that in the 15 years of its existence the U.N. Human Rights Council has condemned a democracy like Israel 95 times and Iran 10 times?”

In the book, Nirenstein shares her own experiences in Israel, war after war dating back to 1967.



(full article online)









						‘Jewish Lives Matter’: Human Rights and Anti-Semitism by Fiamma Nirenstein
					

Reviewed by Phyllis Chesler




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The federal government has withdrawn a six-figure grant for an organization that employs an individual who has been accused of making multiple violent, antisemitic remarks online.

Laith Marouf, a Palestinian-Syrian activist who resides in Beirut, is a senior consultant with the Montreal-based Community Media Advocacy Centre (CMAC), which received $133,822 as part of Canadian Heritage’s Anti-Racism Program. 

The program is intended to promote a “range of activities designed to help address barriers preventing full and equitable access/participation among racialized communities, religious minorities and Indigenous peoples to employment, justice and social participation.”

According to his LinkedIn profile, Marouf has worked as a senior consultant with CMAC since September 2015, where he has provided “advocacy and assistance to Indigenous communities and community organizations that wish to explore licensing, funding, and launching their own nonprofit community media organizations.” 

There are three consultants listed on CMAC’s website. It’s unclear how the government funds CMAC received were dispersed. 

In posts on his Twitter account—which were subsequently locked from public view—as well as a previous account that was apparently suspended for violating Twitter guidelines, Marouf has advocated for violence against what he calls “Jewish White Supremacists.” 

“You know all those loud mouthed bags of human feces, aka the Jewish White Supremacists; when we liberate Palestine and they have to go back to where they came from, they will return to being low voiced bitches of thier [sic] Christian/Secular White Supremacist Masters,” he tweeted on Aug. 10.


(full article online)










						Ottawa cancels funding for anti-racism group over consultant Laith Marouf’s violent and antisemitic online statements
					

The federal government has withdrawn a six-figure grant for an organization that employs an individual who has been accused of making multiple violent,




					thecjn.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


There is no reason to hate someone because of what name they call God. People who live their lives by the tenants of Judaism, are not villains, nor are they the enemy. Anti- Semitiism is wrong in all its forms.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guardian Australia has “no plans” to work with an anti-Semitic freelance journalist after horrific social media posts came to light.
Palestinian freelance journalist and “fixer” Fady Hanona was let go from his job with the New York Times after a series of anti-Semitic posts re-emerged on social media.

In one of the posts, Hanona expressed his support for killing jews and said: “The Jews are sons of the dogs … I am in favor of killing them and burning them like Hitler did. I will be so happy”.

(full article online)










						ABC and The Guardian cut ties with anti-Semitic journalist
					

The Guardian Australia has “no plans” to work with an anti-Semitic freelance journalist after horrific social media posts came to light.




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

One-Third of British Population Believe in Antisemitic Conspiracies, New Survey Says
					

An antisemitic graphic shared on social media blaming the COVID-19 pandemic on a Jewish conspiracy. Image: Hope Not Hate. A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Jewish lawmaker targeted by antisemitic posts on far-right platform Gab
					

Pennsylvania's Dan Frankel, whose district covers Tree of Life synagogue attacked by Gab user, subjected to online abuse after criticizing opponent's links to social media site




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism, The Philadelphia Inquirer warned in 2018, is “rising.” But the newspaper is doing its best to hide what it once acknowledged was a growing problem. Indeed, the Inquirer has launched nothing short of an advocacy campaign on behalf of a woman who once said that “Israel doesn’t have a right to exist.”

On August 23, 2022, the Inquirer filed a dispatch entitled, “She was fired for being publicly pro-Palestine. One year later, no one is hiring her.” However, in more than 1,600 words, reporter Massarah Makati failed to inform readers that Natalie Abulhawa, a one-time private school teacher, was fired for not only saying that Israel doesn’t have a right to exist, but for attending rallies where signs read “Jews control the U.S. Senate.” That seems like an important detail.

Abulhawa’s own words deny Israel’s right to exist, and seem to condone violence against Israelis. Canary Mission, a website that catalogues antisemitic statements and organizations, has a publicly available list of the one-time teacher’s troubling comments.

For example, on August 5, 2016, Abulhawa tweeted: “Fk each and every single Zionist on this planet. I hope they rot in f*king hell. Fking cts.”

Zionism, which the Inquirer misleadingly describes as simply “the national ideology of Israel,” is actually the belief in Jewish self-determination in the Jewish people’s ancestral homeland. It is a view held by an overwhelming majority of American Jews — some of whom could find themselves as students in a classroom led by a teacher who hopes they “rot in hell.” Framed this way, it’s not hard to see why a private educational school was reluctant to freely employ a teacher who so openly expresses hatred for a belief held by most American Jews and many others. Or, for that matter, a teacher so willing to use profanity in public forums.

What is hard to explain, however, is why the Inquirer ran a story ostensibly about Abulhawa being fired, only to omit the details connected to her dismissal. In nearly 2,000 words, the newspaper, contravening standard journalistic practice, failed to report the facts. And this is the second report in less than six months that the Inquirer has filed on the exact same story.

As the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis (CAMERA) has previously pointed out, the Philadelphia newspaper published a March 17, 2022, article entitled, “Former athletic trainer says Agnes Irwin school illegally fired her for social media posts critical of Israel.” That report, while noting that Abulhawa was fired “after parents complained about years-old social media posts criticizing Israel,” was also a whitewash of the wannabe educator’s hatred.

Abulhawa’s own statements show that she’s not merely “critical” of Israel. In fact, calling to end the Jewish state of Israel meets the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, which has been widely adopted by numerous governments, as well as the US State Department. But this too is omitted by the Inquirer, which obfuscates some of Abulhawa’s other troubling statements and actions.

On August 4, 2016, Abulhawa said that “Israel doesn’t have a right to exist.” The wannabe educator has even made several tweets suggesting that she would physically assault Israelis. For example, on July 15, 2016, she tweeted: “Israeli soldiers are in my neighborhood yay lemme go stock up on some rocks.” A few weeks later, on August 10, she lamented: “bruh I didn’t get to throw any rocks this year” — calling it a “Palestinian problem.” These comments seem to call into question her judgement and her ability to teach and provide a safe learning environment. Yet, this aspect is glossed over by the Inquirer. Ditto for Abulhawa’s actions and associations.

(full article online)









						The Philadelphia Inquirer Hides Antisemitism — Again
					

A view of Jerusalem. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Antisemitism, The Philadelphia Inquirer warned in 2018, is “rising.” But the newspaper is …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish History Museum Inaugurated in Moroccan Port Town
					

The Moroccan port city of Tangier. Photo: Mike McBey/CC BY 2.0 A museum dedicated to Jewish history and culture was …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the initiators of the project is Masao Adachi, a former member of the Japanese Red Army (JRA) terrorist organization. Founded in 1971, the JRA was known for its rigid Marxist ideology and the punishing, often violent, internal discipline meted out to its supporters. In May 1972, the group carried out one of the bloodiest terrorist attacks in Israel’s history, when three JRA terrorists launched a gun and grenade attack in the arrivals terminal at Lod Airport (now Ben Gurion Airport) near Tel Aviv. Twenty-six people were murdered and 80 injured during the attack, with a group of Christian pilgrims from Puerto Rico and the renowned Israeli biophysicist Prof. Aharon Katzir among the dead.

Other false claims contained in the film according to Baier include the accusations that the IDF sabotages toys with explosives for the specific purpose of “murdering children,” and that the 1982 massacre of Palestinians in the Sabra and Shatila camps in Beirut, executed by Lebanese Christian Phalangist forces, was carried out by Israeli troops.


Baier asserted that the films gathered for the “Tokyo Reels” installation were “bursting with hatred for Israel.”

“They describe the establishment of the Jewish state as the result of a ‘Zionist conspiracy,’ claiming that Israeli soldiers desecrated corpses in a Christian cemetery and destroyed shrines in a church,” he wrote. The video’s claim was accompanied by a voiceover commentary that declared, “respect and reverence for the dead is taught by all religions, but even that meant nothing to the Zionists.”

Already beset by widespread criticism of the antisemitic artworks that were either removed or haphazardly covered over at this year’s festival — curated by ruangrupa, an Indonesian artists collective — Documenta’s management team finds itself in familiar territory. It has faced severe criticism of its approach to antisemitism since January, when revelations of ruangrupa’s support for the anti-Zionist BDS campaign targeting Israel first emerged.

Subsequently, the Documenta festival featured a mural containing classic antisemitic caricatures, a triptych featuring a man wearing a kipah proferring large bags of money, a brochure featuring antisemitic drawings of Israeli soldiers and a row over the statements of Hamja Ahsan, a British artist exhibiting at the festival, who praised the BDS movement and slammed German Chancellor Olaf Scholz, who canceled a visit to the festival in protest at the presence of antisemitic works, as a “fascist pig.”

In a commentary for the Spiegel news magazine on Wednesday, columnist Sascha Lobo called for the festival to be shut down forthwith.

“When the country that perpetrated the Holocaust promotes and spreads such blatant antisemitism … then you have to sound the alarm and let the consequences follow,” Lobo wrote.









						‘Bursting With Hatred for Israel:’ Antisemitic Video Exhibited at Scandal-Plagued Documenta Art Festival
					

A protestor outside the Documenta art festival in Germany holds a sign reading “Where Israel is boycotted, Jews are boycotted.” …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Department of Education’s Office of Civil Rights (OCR) has ruled that Kyrene School District in Arizona violated the civil rights of a Jewish student who was harassed by antisemitic bullies for months.

DOE’s ruling, announced on Tuesday, resolves a complaint filed on behalf of a female, Jewish eighth-grader who complained to a school principal that several students called her antisemitic slurs, including “dirty Jew,” “stinky Jew,” and “filthy Jew.”

In her presence, students also joked about the Holocaust, pretended to speak in German, and goose-stepped while pantomiming the Sieg Heil salute.

“Although the district confirmed that antisemitic harassment occurred on campus and in classrooms, including by finding that nine students had engaged in antisemitic harassment for several months, the district did not assess whether the verified, widespread harassment negatively impacted other students,” OCR said in a press release. “The harassment the student experienced and the district’s failure to provide the student with a safe school environment caused her to suffer significant and enduring academic and emotional harm.”

(full article online)










						Jewish Student’s Civil Rights Violated by Arizona School District, Feds Say
					

US Assistant Secretary for Civil Rights Catherine E. Lhamon attending a meeting at the United Nations Office at Geneva. c. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A photo tweeted by Tlaib depicted the four “Squad” members together, along with some others. One of them was a woman dressed in an all-white jumpsuit; it was Rasha Mubarak. Her appearance in the photo is a testament to her high standing within the Tlaib campaign. Indeed, since Mubarak has been working alongside Tlaib, she has received from the campaign, through her consulting group Unbought Power, over $200,000.

Normally, it would be viewed as inappropriate to have someone like Mubarak involved in something as serious as this, as her unhinged obsession with Israel would be deemed potentially detrimental to most political campaigns. However, this is Rashida Tlaib’s campaign, so hatred of Israel comes standard, and in this part of the country with its heavy Middle Eastern population, it has been made known in a significant way that the voters approve.

On Primary election day, August 2nd, Mubarak tweeted a picture of herself with Tlaib – the two decked out in Tlaib campaign regalia – with the following message: “It’s official. We sending our sister Rashida Tlaib back to Congress! We won, again, y’all!” And while Mubarak took a few days to bask in the victory, it did not take her long to focus her attention (and animosity) back on the Jewish state.

On August 6th, Mubarak twice (and again the next day) retweeted anti-Israel messages written by Noura Erekat, a Palestinian activist who was condemned for her antisemitism, only this past April, by the Simon Wiesenthal Center (SWC). SWC stated, “Noura Erekat’s hatred of Jews is so pure it would have made Nazi Propaganda Minister Goebbels happy.” In December 2020, Mubarak featured Erekat as her guest, on her first _Unbought Power_ podcast, to honor Erekat’s terrorist cousin, Ahmed, who had just been shot and killed after attempting to run over a female Israeli border officer, at a checkpoint east of Jerusalem.

Also on August 6th, Mubarak retweeted former PLO spokeswoman Diana Buttu’s post, “Palestinians have a right to defend themselves and their land. There is no right to defend a military occupation.” This idea of Israel having no right to self-defense is not new to Mubarak; she has been saying as such for years. In 2012, she tweeted, “#LiesImTiredOfHearing, Israel has the right to defend herself.” In 2013, she said, about Israel, US diplomats mouth the words “‘right to defend itself’… when they snore.” And in 2019, after Hamas fired hundreds of deadly rockets at Israeli civilians, she tweeted against anyone who dared defend Israeli retaliation.

Further on August 6th, Mubarak retweeted a post from a fan of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terrorist group named Yara, who wrote “Long live the Palestinian resistance.” Mubarak echoed these sentiments, this past September 11th, when she tweeted her adoration for Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ)-linked prisoner escapees, writing “The Palestinian diaspora is grieving today as a total of 4 of the 6 Palestinian political prisoners from #thegreatescape were detained. Nonetheless, the hope these 6 Palestinian freedom fighters have offered us, will not be short lived – we will resist to exist.”

For Mubarak and her radical friends, including Congresswoman Tlaib, “resistance” means one thing, violence against Jews. The liberation of Israel they seek is one based on death and destruction carried out by masked terrorists, who launch rockets into civilian neighborhoods and blow themselves up in suicide attacks.

In fear of losing constituencies, like that of Tlaib, Democratic leadership has cowardly allowed this murderous bigotry to permeate their party, legitimizing the hate. Antisemitism is on the rise among Democrats, and the re-election of Tlaib is proof of this. Mubarak is being groomed for political office, as well. Democrats have failed to purge their ranks. If Democrats do not wake up, soon the party will be saturated with this type of bloodthirsty fanaticism, to the point that raving antisemites like Mubarak and Tlaib will cease being the exception but will be the norm.

(full article online)











						The Anti-Semitic ‘Right-Hand Woman’ in Rashida Tlaib’s Congressional Campaign | FrontpageMag
					

Joe Kaufman, a Shillman Journalism Fellow at the David Horowitz Freedom Center, is Chairman of the Joe Kaufman Security Initiative and the 2014, 2016 and 2018




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Kingdom’s Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) is trying the case of Abdullah Qureshi, a man who officials say trekked 200 miles from West Yorkshire to Stamford Hill to assault members of the Jewish community last year

“The prosecution’s case is that Mr. Qureshi had travelled all the way from West Yorkshire and specifically went to Hackney, a place that is specifically associated with the Jewish community, to deliberately target members of the Jewish community and carry out religiously motivated attacks,” prosecutor Varinder Hayre told a magistrates’ court on Thursday.

The assaults were all carried out last August. In the first incident, a 30-year-old man was struck on the head with a bottle, while the target of the second incident was a 14-year-old boy who was physically assaulted. The third victim was a 64-year-old man who was brutally punched in the face, causing him to fall and break a bone in his foot.

Last month, a woman wielding a wooden stick approached a Jewish woman near the Seven Sisters area and declared “I am doing it because you are Jew,” while striking her over the head and pouring liquid on her.

In separate episodes reported by Shomrim, a Jewish neighborhood watch group, a woman was seen threatening Jewish congregants leaving Shabbat services on Friday night, shouting, “f*** you Jews, I will kill you.” Another account described “hundreds of Jewish men and boys” similarly harassed as they returned from synagogue.

(full article online)









						Man Traveled 200 Miles to Assault Jews, UK Prosecutors Allege
					

An image of the suspect in an assault on a Jewish man in the Stamford Hill neighborhood of London on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Fox News:



> Student organizations at the University of California, Berkeley School of Law are facing backlash from their own dean after adopting a statement that pledges* to not invite any Zionist or pro-Israel speaker to give lectures.*
> 
> Law Students for Justice in Palestine at Berkeley Law made an Aug. 21 post on Instagram stating that nine other student organizations have adopted a "pro-Palestine bylaw" that states they "will not" invite speakers who support Zionism or "the apartheid state of Israel."
> 
> "In the interest of protecting the safety and welfare of Palestinian students on campus, [insert organization name] will not invite speakers that have expressed and continued to hold views or host/sponsor/promote events in support of Zionism, the apartheid state of Israel, and the occupation of Palestine," the bylaw states.


There are no similar rules barring terrorists, or Nazis, or people who want disco to come back.  
Berkeley Law Dean Erwin Chemerinsky emailed the groups, saying, 



> I want the Law School to be a place where all views can be expressed and where all of our students, staff, and faculty feel included and that they belong.
> ... It is troubling to broadly exclude a particular viewpoint from being expressed. Indeed, taken literally, *this would mean that I could not be invited to speak because I support the existence of Israel*, though I condemn many of its policies.
> The principles of community for the Berkeley campus stress that we are committed to ensuring freedom of expression and dialogue that elicits the full spectrum of views held by our varied communities. As part of Berkeley’s Antisemitism Education initiative the campus has created a video which explains why singling out the state of Israel for special condemnation, or questioning the very legitimacy of its existence, is considered by many Jewish students to be a form of Antisemitism.



In fact, this rule would mean that no current or past Supreme Court Justices could be invited to speak at these groups. Neither could nearly all members of Congress and every single senator. 
The idea that law school students enthusiastically support limiting free speech and "protecting" adult students from hearing opinions they might disagree with is almost more troubling than their obvious antisemitism. 










						Berkeley Law student groups pledge not to invite any Zionists to speak
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The attack that sent 31-year-old Yossi Hershkop to the hospital was an unmysterious crime, the opposite of a stone-cold whodunnit. Security cameras recorded clear video of a group of four men approaching Hershkop’s car, with two of them repeatedly punching him through the driver’s side window while his 5-year-old child sat in the back seat. Another camera recorded the license plate and model of the attackers’ getaway vehicle. The assault took place around 3:40 p.m. on July 13, 2022, on a busy street in Crown Heights. Hershkop believes his assailants were identified later that evening.

In an ideal world, a victim’s personal background would be irrelevant to whether their attackers are arrested and prosecuted. But at least in theory, Hershkop is someone with enough of a profile to keep the police and prosecutors focused on his case. The young Chabad Hasid is an energetic yet shrewdly understated local political activist—the kind of person who knows the total number of newly registered voters in Crown Heights off the top of his head, or who you might WhatsApp when you need to reach a particular City Council member later that afternoon. He also manages a large urgent care center in Crown Heights, a position of real civic significance during New York’s COVID nightmare. Hershkop is also a personal friend of mine, although even people I am not friends with should expect the police to move quickly when they’re able to easily identify the people who bloodied them on camera in broad daylight in front of their child.

The police did not move quickly. No arrests were made during the two weeks after the attack, a span in which the getaway car got ticketed in a totally unrelated incident, Hershkop says. On July 27, an exasperated Hershkop tweeted: “No arrests have been made, despite the assailants’ vehicle having been seen all over the neighborhood. My son still has a lot of trauma from the incident & we now Uber instead of walk whenever we need to go out.” Perhaps not coincidentally, the first arrest in the case was made the day after that tweet, some two weeks after the attack. The first suspect was released on bail after the judge ordered a bond of $10,000, significantly less than the district attorney had requested, according to Hershkop. Hershkop is confident that after a long period of delay, the NYPD is now making efforts toward arresting the second individual who physically attacked him.
“This was a perfect opportunity for them to do the right thing,” Hershkop told me. “Nobody was saying this isn’t a big deal and we shouldn’t make an arrest. Everybody was on the same page here.” As he explained, “it was an assault on a 5-year-old caught on camera. I didn’t think I’d have to fight for justice.”

Perhaps the attack, which stemmed from a seemingly innocuous dispute over a parking space—a common enough occurrence in a densely populated place like Crown Heights, and one that almost never ends with anyone in the hospital—was just too fraught of an event for the police to want to handle too aggressively. Maybe someone feared that drawing additional attention to a group of young Black men attacking a prominent Orthodox Jew would threaten to inflame tensions in a neighborhood with a long but mostly improving (and generally misunderstood) history of racial division.

Maybe, but maybe not: Overload in the New York court system, increasingly lenient prosecutors and judges, and a police department in which officers are quitting at a growing clip, all make it easier for even open-and-shut cases to languish, and for people at every level of the system to find excuses not to resolve them.

The dysfunctional handling of public order takes different forms across the city, and across the country: Philadelphia is experiencing record murder rates; San Francisco experimented with decriminalizing certain forms of property crime, at least until its pro-reform district attorney lost a recent recall election. As with various other recent American traumas, the ambient disorder has its own distinct characteristics as far as Jews are concerned. In a study released this past July, the New York-based group Americans Against Antisemitism found that of the 118 adults arrested for anti-Jewish hate crimes in New York City since 2018, only one has been convicted and sent to prison.

Earlier this month, an Orthodox Jew from Baltimore named Aryeh Wolf was gunned down in broad daylight as he attached solar panels to the roof of a building in a gentrifying neighborhood in southeast Washington, D.C. As with Hershkop’s attack, Wolf’s murder was a motiveless crime in which the motive was obvious. To the killer, Wolf and the trendy new technology he was installing might have represented the growing penetration of outsiders, further distilled by Wolf being the ultimate of outsiders: the proud religious Jew. So far, no one has been arrested. The Washington police still consider the motive in the crime to be unknown.

(full article online)









						It's Open Season on Jews in New York City
					

Of the hundreds of hate crimes committed against Jews in the city since 2018, many of them documented on camera, only a single perpetrator has served even one day in prison




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Democrats, Republicans, Independents and all.   Stop Antisemitism  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Sawaleif is a Jordanian news site. It isn't hugely popular but it has over 30,000 Facebook followers and covers mainstream news, if a bit tabloid-like. 

And, like many Jordanian news sites, it expresses antisemitism frequently and shamelessly.

But this op-edby Bassam Al Yassin, published Monday, hits Der Stürmer levels.




> *Jordanians hate Jews the most*
> 
> The Jew is the epitome of evil and deceit, a professor of greed and deceit, a genius who plots against creation, a superman who spies wherever he is. The Jew is selfish, self-centered, and believes that God created no one but Him, and that the goyim – other peoples, were created to serve Him. That is why the Jew lives behind a false mask of oppression and the Holocaust.
> 
> The Jews lived as parasites on peoples, under the guise of persecution, then infiltrated into Palestine, with the Balfour Declaration, which gave what Balfour did not have to those who did not deserve it. It was a humanitarian catastrophe that has not stopped since. Palestine is Arab, and excavations have proven that Jews do not have a history there, and with conclusive evidence, their claims were refuted and they were disappointed, as they did not find a piece of pottery that proves that they had a state or a temple.



And still the "progressives" who pretend they hate antisemitism pointedly don't say a word. When pushed into a corner, they say that there must be a good reason for Arab Jew-hate: Israel.
















						Nazi-level Jew-hate in Jordanian news site op-ed
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Sawaleif is a Jordanian news site. It isn't hugely popular but it has over 30,000 Facebook followers and covers mainstream news, if a bit tabloid-like.
> 
> And, like many Jordanian news sites, it expresses antisemitism frequently and shamelessly.
> 
> But this op-edby Bassam Al Yassin, published Monday, hits Der Stürmer levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still the "progressives" who pretend they hate antisemitism pointedly don't say a word. When pushed into a corner, they say that there must be a good reason for Arab Jew-hate: Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi-level Jew-hate in Jordanian news site op-ed
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


not news-----islamo nazism is actively taught in 
muslim schools and mosques  WORLD WIDE


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday, there was a rally in Manhattan's Washington Square Park demanding that Israel free all terrorists from prison.

At the rally one could see this sign to "globalize the Intifada," a call to attack Jews worldwide.





Even more explicit were these signs for "Palestinian return" and "Palestinian liberation" - "BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY."









"By any means necessary" means "including murdering Jews." It isn't even a dog whistle, it literally justifies terrorism.

This is incitement to murder Jews being proudly displayed in the city with the world's largest Jewish population. 











						Calling for the murder of Jews on the streets of New York City
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stopping Antisemitism in Its Tracks: HonestReporting Work Results in Dismissal of 3 NYT Freelancers (VIDEO) | Honest Reporting
					

We succeeded in getting the paper to stop working with Hanona, Hijjy, and Salem, directly impacting the media's coverage of the Jewish state.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember the signs in Nazi Germany saying “Jews not allowed” at the entrance to some shops? 

Now Salfit District Governor Abdallah Kamil has “issued a series of important decisions” of which one brings the term “Jews not allowed” to mind. It specifically “forbids” Palestinian businesses to “receive any settler” – i.e., Israelis/Jews. Whoever violates this rule risks closure of his business by the PA Security Forces:  



> It is *completely forbidden to have commercial relations with the settlers*, according to Law No. 4 of 2010. *It is forbidden to receive any settler in our places of business. We have conveyed clear instructions to the relevant [PA] Security Forces to close any store that violates this decision and to put its owners on trial. *
> 
> *All signs written in the Hebrew language placed in the various places of business and workshops must be removed* within a week at the latest. The required legal procedures will be taken against those who do not fulfill this.
> 
> We emphasize once more that *one must not carry out any action of selling lands*, and specifically in Area C (i.e., land under full Israeli administration according to the Oslo Accords), without first receiving security permission from the district.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 28, 2022]


These decisions in force in the Salfit district in the northwestern West Bank have been made to hinder any kind of peace building between Palestinians and Israelis/Jews as their goal is “to fight the settlement enterprise and the relations with the settlers in the district.” District Governor Kamil added that the Palestinian people “will not agree to any manner of coexistence or normalization with the settlers.” The PA routinely refers to all of Israel as "occupied Palestine" and all Israelis as "settlers."  

Palestinian Media Watch has reported extensively on the third rule above. It is forbidden by PA law to sell land to “the enemy” –i.e., Israelis/Jews. The law has been reinforced by a religious ban – a fatwa – issued by the PA Supreme Fatwa Council, led by PA Grand Mufti and Supreme Fatwa Council Chairman Sheikh Muhammad Hussein.  

In addition to these rules being in force in the Salfit district, in all PA schools any trace of the existence of Israel has been erased and thus there are “no Israeli products and products from the settlements in the school kiosks.” This was apparently verified by no other than PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh, who together with deputy ministers and directors-general of the Ministry of Education “examined the preparations and preparedness of the [PA] Ministry of Education for the start of the school year.” [Official PA daily Al-Hayat Al-Jadida, Aug. 29, 2022] 

*The following is a longer excerpt of the report on the anti-Jews decisions made by Salfit District Governor Abdallah Kamil: 


(full article online)






						”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District | PMW Analysis
					

”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District




					palwatch.org
				



*


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Roger Waters plays politically charged NYC shows, some cry ‘Jew-hater’
					

Protesters outside the onetime Pink Floyd frontman's concert claim he spreads 'hatred and lies.' But despite his anti-Israel reputation, the Aug. 30 show just about toes the line




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-hater and antisemite Roger Waters is in the midst of a North American tour. The Times of Israel writes about the concert and the protesters outside his New York show on Tuesday.

Waters puts political messages on a massive screen, and among them are messages about how awful "occupation" is.










Waters became a spokesperson for BDS in 2011, so it is safe to say that he held these opinions for over a decade.

Moreover, Waters has said that any artists performing in Israel endorse the Israeli government. 

If all that is true, then how come he performed Pink Floyd's "The Wall" in 2013 - in Istanbul, Turkey? You know, the country that occupies part of Cyprus? 

Waters, in his own words, must endorse the Turkish occupation of Northern Cyprus. 

Which means Roger Waters, human rights activist, endorses occupation. 

And indeed he does. After all, Roger Waters has said that he supports Russia in the current war in Ukraine, which is a war of occupation, and he certainly hasn't said a negative word about Russia's occupation of Crimea. 

How to reconcile these two opinions about occupation?

When he says "FUCK OCCUPATION," he must mean "...but only if it can be blamed on Jews. Otherwise, carry on!"















						Roger Waters opposes "occupation" - except when he supports it. A real mystery.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Islamo nazi propaganda is and HAS BEEN chock full of 
BUZZWORDS---for centuries


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Arab-American comedian and content creator whose hallmark consists of random attempts to interview Orthodox Jews about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was met with puzzlement in Brooklyn, where his entreaties largely fell upon deaf ears.

The comedian — who goes by the name Dulla Mulla and has an Instagram following approaching 300,000 — appeared on the streets of Williamsburg on Wednesday.

Videos shared by Jewish accounts poked fun at Mulla’s evident frustration.

In one encounter, a Hasidic Jew claimed to be completely unaware of the Israeli-Palestinian issue.

“What actions are you talking about?” he asked, after Mulla questioned whether he “justified Israel’s action towards Palestine.”

Later on, the same man asked “there’s a war now?” when encouraged by Mulla to share his thoughts on the “war between Israel and Palestine.”

“I thought there was a a war in Ukraine, there’s another war on also?” the man added, shaking his head ruefully. “That’s crazy, man, these wars gotta stop.”

Chabad Rabbi Mordechai Lightstone described Mulla on Twitter as “the first person in history to be completely ghosted by every Lubavitcher on the streets ever.”

An accompanying video showed an increasingly frustrated Mullah trying and failing to engage various Hasidic Jews, all of whom politely ignored him.

Last year, Mulla was strongly criticized for a similar videofilmed in Detroit. The video featured Mulla approaching shoppers at the Grove kosher market in the Southfield suburb, showing them a graphic with the words “Free Palestine” on his cellphone. On that occasion, one critic responded, “Of course there’s going to be some Jewish people who do support Israel, but purposefully going into Jewish communities/shops and doing this is not pushing the movement to further progression, is it? Well done for saving countless Palestinian lives by pulling this cheap stunt.”










						Arab-American Comedian Frustrated in Attempt to Bait Brooklyn Jews Over Israel-Palestinian Conflict
					

Comedian Dulla Mulla attempting to interview a Hasidic man in Brooklyn. Photo: Screenshot An Arab-American comedian and content creator whose …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A first year student told me she had been warned that there was actually a “Zionist” inside the department! It is that picture of me that inspired the designation “far right white supremacist”. I am called that by our Students’ Union, which formally speaks for our students, and it is endorsed by my own union branch, which formally speaks for my colleagues.

I am a scholar of antisemitism, and of genocide, and of 20th century totalitrianism. I am the son of a refugee from Nazi Germany. Depending on who you count, tens, or hundreds, or thousands, or millions of my people were murdered by “far right white supremacists”. There is an antisemitic hostile environment at Goldsmiths. It has announced that it is going to carry out a formal investigation to determine whether that is true, and what should be done about it.

Danielle Greyman is suing Leeds University. Her lecturers failed her third-year essay because it did not blame Israel for what Hamas does wrong. The institution rallied round the markers. Her degree was delayed by a year. In the end, after legal pressure from UK Lawyers for Israel, the university conceded that the essay was not a fail. But the damage done to Danielle by that antisemitic exclusion is irreversible.

Holocaust and genocide studies is being reconstructed by people who say focus on the Holocaust is a Zionist strategy to legitimise Israel and to normalise colonial violence in general; their call is to ‘decentre’ the Holocaust.

SOAS paid out £15,000 to its student, Noah Lewis, to settle his complaint that there was an antisemitic hostile environment there. SOAS had asked me to chair his appeal. My appeal committee had mandated SOAS to have a proper inquiry to determine whether or not they have a problem of institutional antisemitism. I persistently reminded them of this and they ignored me. They never had an inquiry. When I spoke out in public they tried to undermine my professional reputation. They later withdrew the claims.

We need to institutionalise the work of challenging the intellectual underpinnings of antisemitism in public life.

We have played a role in shaping the responses of the Jewish community to 21st century antisemitic threats. But our position in universities is precarious and it is becoming increasingly difficult to teach and mentor the scholars of the future. We are cut out of research funding, academic publication and promotion. Even the very brightest young scholars of antisemitism are not getting jobs in universities.

(full article online)










						OPINION: How you can help oppose antisemitism in academia
					

Lecturer David Hirsh on why he's launching the London Centre for the Study of Contemporary Antisemitism to lead academic research into contemporary antisemitism.




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

The document claims that “conservative politicians have justified restrictive legislation under the guise of protecting students” and argues that the wording of the definition conflates political critiques of Israel with Judaism.

It further asserts that academic and intellectual freedom is threatened by the IHRA definition because the definition regards Palestinian activism as a form of discrimination, thus “skewing the social and legal meaning of equality.”

The IHRA definition states that criticism of Israeli politics should not be regarded as anti-Semitic per se—only those critiques that involve a clear double standard. When asked if it recognizes double standards as a form of anti-Semitism, the AAUP offered no comment.

In response to the AAUP’s policy document, the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis (CAMERA)’s David Litman said “only by ignoring the actual text of the IHRA definition, which clearly states that ‘criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as anti-Semitic’ and that overall context matters, is the AAUP able to make its allegation that the definition says the opposite of what it actually says.”

CAMERA’s International Campus director Aviva Rosenschein said “having deceptively edited the IHRA definition, the AAUP statement goes on to shamefully impute nefarious, conspiratorial motives to the mainstream Jewish community, which the statement then equates with the racist ‘far-right.’ ”

Miriam Elman, executive director of the Academic Engagement Network, highlighted the growing number of Jewish students who increasingly feel “the need to disavow their Zionism in order to fit in and succeed on campus.”

“Instead of silencing speech or infringing on academic freedom,” she said, “the definition helps to encourage a robust discussion of the multifaceted nature of contemporary anti-Semitism, including when it’s disguised as anti-Israel and anti-Zionist animus.”

Elman repudiated the AAUP’s claim that the adoption of the IHRA definition is “state interference with academic freedom, thereby undermining the public mission of higher education.”

“The IHRA definition, in fact, promotes free speech by ensuring that Jewish students can openly express the Zionist components of their identity and participate in campus life without being shunned, ostracized or harassed,” she said.

(full article online)









						Largest organization of university professors attacks IHRA definition of anti-Semitism
					

The AAUP’s policy document postulates that academic and intellectual freedom are threatened because the definition regards Palestinian activism as a form of discrimination.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heritage Minister Pablo Rodriguez has broken his silence over his department's funding of an agency whose senior consultant posted a series of tweets about "Jewish white supremacists."

In a statement to The Canadian Press, Rodriguez is condemning the comments on Twitter by Laith Marouf as "disgusting" and "antisemitic," adding that racism has no place in Canada.

He also says the Community Media Advocacy Centre, which Marouf works for as a consultant, should never have received a cent of taxpayer money and the Liberal government is reviewing the vetting process to ensure it does not happen again.

Diversity Minister Ahmed Hussen cut $133,000 in Heritage Department funding to the CMAC last week and suspended an anti-racism project it was overseeing after "reprehensible and vile" tweets posted by Marouf came to light.

(full article online)









						Heritage Minister Pablo Rodriguez condemns 'disgusting' tweets
					

Heritage Minister Pablo Rodriguez has broken his silence over his department's funding of an agency whose senior consultant posted a series of tweets about 'Jewish white supremacists.'




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

The editor of South Australian student magazine On Dit has clarified to The AJN that “Death to Israel” means “death to the state, to the war criminal IDF, to the occupations and to Zionism”, in an email she also signed off with “Death to Israel”.

The AJN had reached out to the editors of the student publication for comment about the recent article titled For Palestine, There is No Ceasefire.

In her response, On Dit editor and author Habibah Jaghoori emphasised that in her view “Judaism and Zionism are completely separate”.

“The revolutionary slogan of ‘Death to Israel’ is not antisemitic,” she said, adding, “Palestinians themselves are Semites.”

She also said, “Israel’s illegal occupation of Palestine is hardly a conflict,” adding, “Israel is a sponsored terrorist state, has violated 28 resolutions of the United Nations Security Council, broken laws of war and occupation in the Fourth Geneva Convention and so much more.”

In a statement shared to Facebook, the Australasian Union of Jewish Students (AUJS) said it was “horrified” by the University of Adelaide student newspaper article.

“The explicit call for ‘death to Israel’ does nothing to advance the peace process, and further targets Jewish students for whom Zionism is a legitimate expression of identity,” the statement said.

AUJS also refers to the article as containing “hateful and divisive speech”, which “sends a dangerous message to Jewish students”.

In the wake of several controversial motions passed by university unions in Australia, AUJS said, “The demonisation of Zionism has resulted in Jewish students feeling scared and uncomfortable in spaces on campus as they are barred [from] conversations pertinent to their Jewish identity.”

When asked how articles such as these might affect Jewish students on campus, Jaghoori said, “Jewish students on campus and other marginalised groups face threats when fascism, something Israel proudly commits against Palestinians Syrians and other Arabs, is left unchallenged on campus.”

AUJS emphasised that denying Jewish students “the right to self-determination should not be the standard on campus”.

They also called on the University of Adelaide and sponsor of the paper YouX, to ensure that language like that used in the article “is not tolerated on campus”, so that Jewish students “feel safe and represented”.











						Signed ‘Death to Israel’
					

'The explicit call for 'death to Israel' does nothing to advance the peace process, and further targets Jewish students for whom Zionism is a legitimate expression of identity'




					www.australianjewishnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ontario Arabic Media Claims Israeli Mossad Massacred Israeli Athletes At Munich Olympics
					

On top of monitoring Canada’s media in both of our nation’s official languages, English and French, HonestReporting Canada also scrutinizes




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Swedish Labor Court determined on Wednesday that there was no legal justification for the firing of a Jewish neurosurgeon in a drawn-out instance of deeply ingrained antisemitism targeting the surgeon at the Karolinska University Hospital near Stockholm, Sweden. The Court's ruling confirms the previously suspected fact that the Jewish physician was wrongfully fired from his job.  


“Dr. Svensson,” a pseudonym to protect the doctor’s identity, was fired last year after complaining for years about pervasive antisemitism at the Karolinska. His termination was the culmination of a series of backlash that included lowering his salary position reassignments. The case resulted in two stinging legal defeats for the management of the medical center, _The Jerusalem Post_ exclusively reported in October.


The Lawfare Project, a New York City-based NGO, retained local counsel for Dr. Svensson to sue the hospital, addressing the discrimination and retaliation for Dr. Svensson’s complaints. After this case was filed in the District Court, the Swedish Medical Association filed a separate action in Labor Court on behalf of Dr. Svensson, specifically addressing his wrongful termination. 

(full article online)










						Swedish court rules firing of Jewish doctor was antisemitic, illegal
					

A neurosurgeon was fired last year from Karolinska University Hospital near Stockholm after complaining for years about pervasive antisemitism at the hospital.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The National Union of Students (NUS) has suspended its president Shaima Dallali while an independent investigation into allegations of antisemitism within the student body is completed.*

Dalali’s suspension came after the conclusion of the first part of an inquiry carried out by the QC Rebecca Tuck QC into claims of discrimination against Jewish students.

Sources told Jewish News that the suspension was not part of any disciplinary action, but was viewed as being “appropriate” at this stage of the investigation.

(full article online)









						NUS president suspended during investigation into antisemitism claims
					

Shaima Dallali has been suspended  from her role while QC Rebecca Tuck completes inquiry into antisemitism within the National Union of Students - but Muslim student body brands decision 'Islamophobic'




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of the German federal government’s office for combating antisemitism has vociferously condemned the Documenta festival of contemporary art in the city of Kassel over a series of scandals involving antisemitic works of art.

“The Documenta shows how completely unchecked Israel-related antisemitism came to Germany from another country,” Felix Klein — the federal government’s antisemitism commissioner — observed in a newspaper interview on Friday.


(full article online)











						Top German Antisemitism Official Calls for Tighter Control of Documenta Artshow in Wake of Anti-Jewish Exhibits
					

Felix Klein, the German Government Commissioner on Antisemitism. Photo: Reuters/Wolfgang Kumm The head of the German federal government’s office for …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A UK-based neo-Nazi has had over 700 hours of content removed from YouTube recently, after it was revealed by _the Times_ that he was using code words to refer to Jewish and Black people, in order to get around the video sharing platform's hate speech filters. 


James Owens, a 37-year-old sports journalist, operated a YouTube channel under the fake name "the Ayatollah," using the platform to regularly spread carefully concealed hate speech about Jewish people, using terms such as "people who look white but aren't" and referring to Hitler as "our uncle." 


His carefully chosen codewords, along with his use of a fake name, a fake profile picture and a fake accent, helped him to evade detection from YouTube's artificial intelligence filters designed to prevent hate speech. However, due to several missteps on his part, he was successfully identified and tracked down, _The Times_ reported. 

(full article online)










						British neo-Nazi used codewords to evade hate speech filters on YouTube
					

James Owens concealed hate speech about Jewish people on his YouTube channel, using terms such as "people who look white but aren't" and referring to Hitler as "our uncle."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“(They) have spit on the memory of the six million Jews, and millions of others murdered by the Third Reich,” he said. 

“These homegrown Final Solutionists, who are domestic terrorists in waiting, dream of an Australian Hitler at the helm, and fantasise about exterminating Jews.

“The contagion of unvarnished, raw hate that is now defiling Adelaide has reached an ominous pitch fever and is spiralling out of control.”

Dr Abramovich notably spearheaded the push to ban the public displays of the Nazi swastika in recent years, with Victoria and NSW since outlawing the symbol. 

He urged South Australia to follow suit. 

“This was not just a Heil Hitler salute – it is a frontal assault on our values, and when this type of cruel ugliness comes into full view, it reminds us that there are hardcore bigots in our midst,” he said.

(full article online )




			https://www.news.com.au/national/south-australia/jewish-leader-slams-hardcore-bigots-after-vile-photo-emerges/news-story/9cb29983a780142b4f8cc64a00f37eeb


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> So, you answered the wrong post and did not notice.
> 
> Research, research, try it someday.
> 
> And That Was Fine… Until​Americans had no problem with the Bellamy Salute and rendered it proudly until the days before World War II, when Italians and Germans began showing loyalty to dictators Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler with the disturbingly similar “Heil Hitler!” salute.
> 
> 
> Americans giving the Bellamy Salute began to fear that they might be mistaken as showing allegiance to the growingly powerful European fascist and Nazi regimes. In his book “To the Flag: The Unlikely History of the Pledge of Allegiance,” author Richard J. Ellis wrote, “the similarities in the salute had begun to attract comment as early as the mid-1930s.”
> 
> 
> Fears also began to grow that the editors of European newspapers and films could easily crop the American flag from pictures of Americans giving the Bellamy Salute, thus giving Europeans the false impression that Americans were beginning to support Hitler and Mussolini.
> 
> 
> As Ellis wrote in his book, “the embarrassing resemblance between the ‘Heil Hitler’ salute and the salute that accompanied the Pledge of Allegiance,” stirred fears among many Americans that the Bellamy Salute could be used overseas for pro-fascist propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> So Congress Ditched It​On June 22, 1942, at the urging of the American Legion and the Veterans of Foreign Wars, Congress passed the first law establishing the procedure to be used by civilians when pledging allegiance to the flag. This law failed to take into account the controversy over the use of the Bellamy salute, stating that the Pledge was to “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart; extending the right hand, palm upward, toward the flag at the words 'to the flag' and holding this position until the end, when the hand drops to the side.”
> 
> 
> Exactly six months later, on December 22, 1942, Congress forever eliminated the use of the Bellamy salute, when it passed a law stating that that the Pledge should “be rendered by standing with the right hand over the heart,” as it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discover Why American's Stopped Using The Bellamy Salute
> 
> 
> Until 1942, Americans appeared to be saluting Adolph Hitler while reciting the Pledge of Allegiance. It was called the Bellamy Salute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thoughtco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, was the teacher doing the old, not used since 1942 scouts salute, or was he doing the Nazi salute, or maybe it was the Cha Cha salute?


   the hadjee pig----the one name for purity-----is only a teacher---he 
   did not know


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“You don’t know what we’ve gone through for the past 50 years.”

Herzog voiced hope that the agreement would bring “this painful episode to a place of healing”.

“I hope that from now on, we shall continue to remember, invoke, and most importantly reaffirm the lessons of this tragedy, including the importance of fighting terror, for future generations,” said the Israeli president.

Steinmeier said he would address some of the German failings during his speech at the ceremony on Monday. “I will speak about… some misjudgments, some misbehaviors and some errors made during the Games in Munich,” he said.

Herzog will also on Tuesday address the Bundestag and visit the Nazi concentration camp Bergen-Belsen — where his late father and former Israeli president Chaim Herzog counted among the liberators as a British Army officer in 1945.

He will also meet German Chancellor Olaf Scholz, a month after Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas sparked outrage during an official visit to Germany, telling a Berlin press conference alongside Scholz that the Palestinians had suffered “50 holocausts.”

At a ceremony at a Berlin synagogue on Sunday night marking 25 years for the Friends of Yad Vashem organization in Germany, Scholz referred to the row over Abbas’s statement, after previously calling the comments outrageous.

“We will not tolerate anti-Semitism in Germany, and that includes relativizing the Holocaust,” he said.

(full article online)









						German president: ‘Shameful’ it took Berlin decades to agree on Munich compensation
					

Meeting Herzog, Frank-Walter Steinmeier says country avoided its responsibility for 1972 massacre 'for far too long'; Scholz decries 'relativizing' Holocaust, in nod to Abbas row




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Five years ago we documented the BBC’s failure, for the most part, to describe the 1972 Munich Olympics massacre as a terror attack and its Black September group perpetrators as terrorists:

REVIEWING THE LANGUAGE USED IN BBC REPORTS ON THE MUNICH OLYMPICS MASSACRE

On July 31st news of an agreement concerning compensation to remaining relatives of the victims of that attack half a century ago prompted several BBC reports.

Listeners to BBC Radio 4 heard several reports from the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Tom Bateman in news bulletins. [emphasis in italics in the original, emphasis in bold added]

(full article online)









						The latest BBC reporting on the Munich Olympics terror attack
					

Five years ago we documented the BBC’s failure, for the most part, to describe the 1972 Munich Olympics massacre as a terror attack and its Black September gr




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week we exposed the Nazi-level antisemitism of Jordanian news site Sawaleif and its writer Bassem Yassin.

He continues with that theme this week, where he discusses the Jordanian conspiracy theory that Jews intend to take over Petra in Jordan:




> “God’s Chosen” people believe that God did not create anyone but them, and that God gave us our necks to be their slaves, so he overwhelmed and subjugated. Their history is distorted, their religion is closed, and their book - the Talmud - is false tales and fabricated superstitions, written by rabbis to serve their world and their interests.
> 
> What is happening in Petra, and the Jewish deception that is plotting for it, must be countered with an awareness media campaign, a strict parliamentary stance, decisive official decisions, a re-reading of the Wadi Treaty - the chariot that opened the doors for the Zionists, supposedly to visit us in peace, armed with malicious intentions and Talmudic dreams.
> 
> Jordan's ostrich policy tempts the Zionists to stretch and relax. Here is our proof that the Jewish extremists perform their rituals and release their psalms in Jordan's Petra comfortably - in our ears and under our eyes?! Absolutely frankly, *we feel oppressed when we see the extremists in their religious clothes,* doing what they like in Petra, the jewel of the Jordanian desert.



Arab antisemitism has always been in the form of an inferiority complex. Jews like to visit Petra but no one claims it as part of Israel. Yet Yassin is not only threatened by them, but their very existence - wearing their "religious clothes" - is "oppressive" to him.

If Jordanians were confident in their own heritage, they wouldn't be bothered by Jews visiting, just as Israelis are not threatened by Muslims respectfully visiting the Kotel. 

One other interesting thing Yassin says, that the Nabateans who built Petra "spoke Arabic, not Hebrew." Actually, they spoke a version of Aramaic, and their alphabet would look familiar to any Hebrew speaker:















						Jews' very existence is offensive to Jordanian antisemite columnist
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Sheikh Dr. Bassam Jarrar and his in-depth study of Quranic numerology, Israel was supposed to be destroyed by June of 2022. Even as late as April, a poll showed that a majority of Palestinians believed that it would happen.

Well, June has come and gone, which means....it is time for a new prophecy on how Israel will be destroyed.



And one such prophecy seems to be coming out of Algeria.

There has been some recent interest in an Algerian tribe known as the Adjars, or Djeddars of the Qutubim, or Cotopites, a Punic (Phoenician) tribe which apparently has some remaining members. (Here is a recent YouTube video and book about them.)

At Al Watan Voice, a ninth century Jewish grammarian and scholar named Judah ibn Kuraish is quoted about the Djeddars:




> As for the Ajdar of Tahert, they carry a great grudge against the Jews, which they inherited from their ancestors the Amalekites, the eternal enemies of the Children of Israel who were expelled by Joshua bin Nun from the Holy Land. Tam Ibn Falt is one of the Amalekites who fled to the land of Morocco, and they are the sons of Timna from the people of Canaan who were cursed by the Lord.


Timna wss Amalek's mother who was a concubine to Eliphaz, son of Esau.

The article goes on to purportedly quote an Honoratus (not sure which one) who exclaimed in Latin to the tribe:



> You are the sons of Timna, the sons of the expelled martyrs! You are ordered to wear the black and caps of your fathers, until the day when the Savior arises from you, and you will take revenge on your enemies!


The article goes on to quote a hadith that says in the end of days, Jesus will come out of Morocco (close enough) to kill the Antichrist in a series of wars against the Jews where, you guessed it, the stones and trees (except the Gharqad tree)  will say, "O Muslim, there is a Jew behind me, so come and kill him.”

Jesus is Amalek? From the perspective of people who believe destroying the Jews is the best thing possible, sure, it makes perfect sense.










						In Algeria, some are hoping for the re-emergence of Amalek to destroy the Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kuwait’s Ministry of Commerce and Industry has ordered a shop in the city of Salmiya to close for selling Star of David necklaces that are illegal by law, The Jewish Chronicle first reported.

The ministry said in a Twitter post on Aug. 27 that an arrest had been made due to the “sale of slogans in violation of the public order of the state.” Included in the tweet was a photo of the two accessories featuring the Jewish symbol. The ministry also said that legal action was being taken against the seller.

A spokesperson for the Embassy of Israel in London slammed the ministry’s actions, telling The Jewish Chronicle: “We are not familiar with the details of the case, but if it is true that a store was closed because of the sale of a Star of David and other Judaica items, this is a clear antisemitic act. It is unacceptable that a state would so blatantly and aggressively attack freedom of religion.”

(full article online)









						Kuwaiti Government Forces Shop to Close for Selling Star of David Necklaces
					

A Star of David. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Kuwait’s Ministry of Commerce and Industry has ordered a shop in the city …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As ADL CEO, I hear stories every day of Jewish students facing challenges and hatred from all sides — but on college campuses, we are seeing different trends than what we usually observe across other parts of society. While we’ve tracked some increase in white supremacist activity on college campuses, these actors typically operate on the margins, out of range of college administrators or student organization budgets. Far more prominent and disruptive to Jewish student life is the rise of left-wing extremism — the radical left’s increasing normalization of hatred toward Israel and Zionism, and their frequent targeting of Jewish students for their support of Israel.

On campus, Jewish students often hear, “the Jewish State doesn’t belong,” “the Jewish State is illegitimate,” “Zionist Jews are all racists and white supremacists,” and “Jews need to renounce Israel and Zionism to have a place here.” This rhetoric has uncanny similarities to the extremist propaganda on the far right we see in other parts of society, which claims that “the Jewish people don’t belong,” “the Jewish people are illegitimate,” “Jews control the world,” and “Jews aren’t white.”

This kind of fringe activity has very real effects on our students.

Our 2020-2021 Campus Survey, conducted with Hillel International, found that one third of students experienced antisemitism on campus — and 79 percent of those students experienced antisemitism more than once. In 2021, antisemitic incidents on campusesincreased 21 percent when compared to 2020. Over the past year, we saw Jews depicted as pigs, including one pig with dollar signs instead of eyes, in a pamphlet published by a Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapter; an attendee of an SJP rally threw a rock at a Hillel building; and students at SUNY New Paltz filed suit against the university for being excluded from a student organized support group simply because of their Jewish and Zionist identities.

Too often, university administrators do not respond to antisemitic incidents with the same thoroughness and transparency as they respond to other hateful acts. Often, that’s because they lack an understanding of when anti-Israel criticism crosses the line into antisemitism. This can embolden other radical leftist extremists to commit antisemitic acts without fear of repercussion, and it can silence Jewish students who don’t feel they’ll be protected in spaces they should feel welcome in.

This reluctance by too many college administrators to meaningfully address left-wing antisemitism on campus ultimately causes some students to hide their identities. Our survey also found that 15 percent of Jewish college students reported that they felt the need to hide their Jewish identity on campus, and 41 percent could not tell you where to report an antisemitic incident if one were to occur.

College campuses are often where the rubber meets the road when it comes to Jews experiencing antisemitism from the left, and so that is where the ADL is laser focused. Through our partnership with Hillel International and our dozens of regional offices across the country, we’re on the ground helping Jewish students manage antisemitism every day.

We have a robust suite of tools for university administrators, students, and families, and we’re continuing to roll out new updates of our research, our resources, and our trainings. In the coming weeks and months, we’ll have even more to share to help your child, my child, and all students feel respected and supported as Jews on campus.

(full article online)









						ADL CEO: Left-Wing Antisemitism Is On the Quad – We Must Face Reality
					

The Old Main at SUNY New Paltz in New Paltz, New York. Photo: crz4mets2 via Wikimedia Commons It’s that time of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Marianthi Pagouteli was condemned in 2013 for having an Internet blog in which she compared Zionists to Nazis and said she wished that Nazi leader Adolf Hitler would have “eradicated” all Jews.

(full article online)









						Jewish group slams Greece Supreme Court vice president for backing Holocaust denier
					

Marianthi Pagouteli was condemned in 2013 for having an Internet blog in which she compared Zionists to Nazis and said she wished that Nazi leader Adolf Hitler would have “eradicated” all Jews.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


>


   he is appealing to his base  (california)  ---its what prostitutes do


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Someone help this woman )


Dr. Nadia Helmy's bio states that she is Associate Professor of Political Science, Faculty of Politics and Economics / Beni Suef University- Egypt. An Expert in Chinese Politics, Sino-Israeli relationships, and Asian affairs- Visiting Senior Researcher at the Centre for Middle Eastern Studies (CMES)/ Lund University, Sweden- Director of the South and East Asia Studies Unit. She has made numerous appearances on Egyptian TV as a pundit. 

She is also going insane.

It looks like she published some serious papers about China's relations with the Arab world, but in recent months she has also been publishing nutty conspiracy theories - and asserting her genius even as she notes that everyone else thinks she is going crazy.

A European site called Modern Diplomacy apparently publishes her writings without any editor looking at it. They look to be Google translations from Arabic. Here is the first paragraph of an article of hers from August 4:




> What occupied me the most during the last period after the control of the American Central Intelligence Agency and the Israeli Mossad on a number of those around me, including: professors, colleagues and relatives, was *to spread the story of my madness everywhere,* despite my severe isolation from everyone, due to my strict academic and analytical intelligence nature, which completely compels me to move away about all aspects of luxury or racing to get to know others for purely security reasons, related to my personal safety, for *being targeted by the Israeli Mossad and the American Central Intelligence* for many years, which made me very sorry, for the decline of morals of some, and their selling of their conscience and morals at any price for a few pounds will end  It is implemented quickly, but it has caused harm to a person who was looking for restoring the dignity and prestige of the Arabs and helping them dismantle all the American and Israeli spy networks in the Middle East and the region, as well as preparing new generations capable of challenging and imposing and dictating their conditions on everyone with strictness and firmness. But, in the midst of this struggle, I was shocked by the morals of many around me, who sold and betrayed at a cheap price.


Wow.

Her August 25 article starts off by saying that she was attacked in the Beijing Chabad House, but she received an apology from the Israeli government - because, obviously, Israel controls Chabad:



> After my study on the ground, the real situations of *the Chinese Judaizers from Kaifeng Province *in China, I have exposed to many risks, such as attacking me in the “Chabad House of Beijing for the Jewish prayers”. But, after my official complaint, I have received an official Israeli letter of apology addressed to me after the attack on me in the Chinese capital, “Beijing”, to prevent me from studying the file of Judaization and conscription for the Chinese in the Israel Defense Forces…


This paragraph, filled with equal parts paranoia and self-aggrandizement,  is all a single sentence:



> After studying this file on the *conversion and recruitment of the Chinese in the IDF,* and the intimidation and intimidation that happened to me after that, my whole life changed completely from just an ordinary girl, to a brilliant international academic, after whom the world came to understand the dimensions of her case, from studying the file of Kaifeng Jews and their recruitment in the Israeli Defense Army, and the dramatic changes that occurred in my entire life, and Israeli and American intelligence pressures, to force me to overlook several points, and not to shed light on them, so that neither the Arabs nor their ministries of defense and defense, military, intelligence and security institutions would understand all the circumstances of my case with evidence, and the reasons for those pressures  which I suffer from, to force me to muzzle and close my mouth, and not to be exposed to the pictures and recruitment points of the Chinese Judaizers from the Chinese Kaifeng region in the Israel Defense Forces, to the point of spreading madness, so that no one understands my case with them specifically, and so that *no one, Egyptian, Arab and international, listens to me, *to understand well the circumstances of the case and what Israel and its Zionist organizations are doing in China, in terms of recruiting Chinese, especially young people from the Chinese Kaifeng region, then transferring them to Tel Aviv, training and enrolling them  The Israeli Ministry of Defense, to use them in the future to fight the Arabs and our sons in the Gaza Strip in Palestine.


The rambling article claims that the IDF recruits Chinese mercenaries from Kaifeng, converts them to Judaism, and uses those and many other foreign mercenaries as cannon fodder while the real Jews stay away from the fighting. She then recommends that China plant its own spies to join the IDF and send the intelligence to its Arab allies.

As crazy as that is, this week she published in Arabic a long article that is close to unreadable, but the upshot is that Beijing International Airport has a non-denomintional prayer room where Jews and Muslims can both pray - and the Mossad is taking advantage of that by photographing the unsuspecting Muslim worshipers. She somehow relates this to Jews in the Temple Mount.

Normally I make fun of Arab conspiracy theorists, but this woman seems to have a real medical condition and it is frightening that we can track what may very well be a severe brain disorder in real time.

And she can still publish freely, which is more a reflection of the media than her. 

Helmy's Twitter account is suspended. Who knows what she had written there.
Nadia, if you are seeing this by Googling your name, I know you have no reason to listen to me, but, please, seek help. 










						Egyptian academic, expert on China, is losing her mind in real time
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A primary challenge for universities is to identify antisemitism across the ideological spectrum, said Naomi Greenspan of AEN’s director of the Inclusive Campus Climate Initiative, which recently launched a series of Signature Seminars on ways to support Jewish students.

“While antisemitism emanating from the far right is relatively easy for campus administrators to identify and condemn, too often they are not aware of how historic antisemitic tropes play out in conversations about Israel, and how hostile rhetoric about Zionism can be perceived as an attack on Jewish identity,” she continued.

At Yale University, medical school deputy dean for diversity and inclusion Dr. Darin Latimore has pledged to play a major role in the initiative, biomedical imaging and radiology professor Evan D. Morris revealed, adding that “the need to fight antisemitism can be viewed through the lens of free speech.”

“Movements to boycott Israelis or Zionists are bald attempts to stifle Jewish voices,” he continued. “This is anathema to the free and civil exchange of ideas that is so essential to a healthy academy.”

Antisemitism on college campuses continues to garner national attention. Last month, CNN aired a documentary that highlighted the story of Cassie Blotner, a SUNY New Paltz student who was expelled from a sexual assault awareness group she founded because she openly embraces Israel and Zionism.

Last year, the the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) partnered with the Hillel campus organization to launch fast-track systems for responding to antisemitic incidents as they occur, tracking them in a centralized database.

(full article online )









						New Grant Program to Support Fight Against Antisemitism on College Campuses
					

Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut. Photo: Ad Meskens/Wikimedia Commons. Grants to fight antisemitism on campus were announced today by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

> It was a *wonderful first day of classes *on Wednesday in so many ways, from the sunshine to the great energy on Library Mall and Bascom Hill. We love seeing our students back on campus.
> 
> However, we were *disappointed *that this was marred by multiple sidewalk chalkings appearing around campus, targeting several Jewish student groups labeling them as “racist,” “genocidal,” and “having blood on their hands.” *These labels are antisemitic: they attribute broad actions or beliefs to Jewish student groups.*


OK, now that we have established that they are antisemitic, what should be done?

*Nothing*.



> To those Jewish students and others affected, *we are sorry* for the impact this had on your first day of class at UW. We truly strive to create a campus where every student feels they belong, and this kind of messaging harms that goal and aspiration.
> 
> *Our job as leaders is not to respond every time a controversial or offensive incident happens on our campus.* However, these chalkings provide us a timely opportunity to express our *expectations *for civil engagement for the campus this fall and as we move forward together.
> 
> Here at UW, *we believe in sifting and winnowing and a robust commitment to free speech.* That can be difficult and uncomfortable at times. While we do not know who created these chalkings, and acknowledge the impact they had, nonetheless* we also acknowledge they represent free speech which is a core value at UW. *Just because something isn’t prohibited doesn’t make it a good idea. Our expectation is that we engage across differences and discuss varying views and ideas with civility and respect and that did not happen here.
> 
> We strongly believe that we learn best in environments that are inclusive and where people feel listened to and heard. Statements targeting students or other student groups, while not against the law or campus policy, violate our norms and actively work against the culture of belonging for which we are striving.
> 
> To our entire community, we hope you hear our calls for civility and kindness while at the same time, embracing vigorous, honest debate. Please use this semester to respectfully engage with one another while deepening our culture of belonging.



The university *admits that this was an antisemitic message*. But instead of expressing a zero-tolerance policy towards antisemitism, UWM says that it is merely disappointing and an example of free speech -* a core value! *

Can anyone imagine a similar reaction to an anti-Black message on campus? You don't have to imagine. 

In 2020, racist graffiti was sprayed on campus. And here was the reaction:




> University of Wisconsin–Madison was alerted Thursday to racist graffiti that was spray painted on multiple buildings in the Library Mall area.
> 
> *These racist and white supremacist messages run counter to university values*. UW–Madison *does not tolerate racist behaviors*. We value a diverse community where all members feel welcome, safe and supported.
> 
> *UW–Madison responds to all reported bias incidents*. ...
> 
> Those in need of support for this or any other reason are encouraged to contact the Dean of Students Office, the Division of Diversity, Equity, and Educational Achievement, University Health Services , the Multicultural Student Center or the Employee Assistance Office.



Look how different the two messages are! 

For racism, the university does not tolerate the behavior, for antisemitism, there is no such message.

For racism, it says it responds to *every *such incident but for antisemitism, it cannot. 
It tries to protect students who are victims of racism by providing support services but doesn't offer anything like that to Jewish students here.

There is no call for "vigorous and honest debate" about racism but there is about antisemitism.

This is about ss egregious a double standard as can be imagined. And Jewish students on campus are hearing the message, loud and clear.










						See how differently University of Wisconsin-Madison responds to racist and antisemitic graffiti on campus
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fiamma Nirenstein’s latest book, Jewish Lives Matter, paints an aptly bleak portrait of the way in which Jew-hatred has had a happy resurgence in the West under the guise of human rights.


The term, which represents a genuinely high value, is so abused by the people who earn their livelihoods promoting it through various progressive movements and heavily funded NGOs, as well as by many of the very groups it aims to protect that its original meaning is all but a hologram.


As Nirenstein adeptly illustrates, this inversion of good and evil was given a serious push by champions of the Palestinian cause, whose false claims against the Zionist enterprise provided the perfect cloak for any antisemitism that was dormant, or at least kept under wraps, in the aftermath of the Holocaust. Indeed, while it was no longer acceptable to admit to a desire to annihilate the Jews, Israel became an acceptable target for what Natan Sharansky dubbed the three Ds: demonization, double standards and delegitimization.

“Today’s pro-Palestinian movements have found, especially in America, but also in France through the Islamic nexus, a conceptual link with the themes of racial injustice, colonial racism, and the persecution of blacks and women throughout history,” she writes. “Although Jews could only be identified by a very manipulative observer as the white oppressor or masculinist, this is precisely what has happened. The so-called intersectionality purportedly aimed at realizing human rights for all has become the catalyst for the current wave of antisemitism.”


THE TITLE of the book derives from this very phenomenon. Nirenstein, a prolific author, journalist and former member of the Italian Parliament, describes how the May 25, 2020 killing of African-American George Floyd at the hands of a sadistic Minneapolis police officer gave rise not only to riots on behalf of blacks in the United States but sparked an explosion of anti-Israel vitriol.

----
THE INTERSECTIONAL ploy of linking the Palestinians to a progressive agenda against all oppression is not only outrageous, since the Palestinian Authority, which has total control over its media, openly discriminates against women, gays and blacks; but more importantly, it is what Nirenstein refers to as the “postmodern way of justifying the most ancient hatred... the new version of antisemitism that puts the Jew in the same category as the white supremacist. And it is also a symptom of a cognitive disease that overturns the concept of responsibility and guilt to the point of deeming racist even those who are avowedly and politically anti-racist just because they are white or, in the case of Jews, Israeli.”


Yes, she writes, “Both whiteness and Israeliness are now associated with alleged apartheid in a country that is an evident mosaic of ethnicities, skin colors, languages and histories, and which recognizes the rights of all its minorities, while having one defect, namely that of not wanting to be devoured by its enemies.”


The distortion, she adds, “arises from a view of the world as a hub of evil inflicted on the weak and oppressed, who therefore have the right to rebel using all means. Jews have been strangely expunged from the list of the persecuted and added to that of the persecutors.”


Unfortunately, many liberals, among them Jews, fit Orwell’s characterization of those who can be made to accept the most flagrant violations of reality, in the pursuit of political correctness or to avoid, at all costs, accusations of racism.


It is this growing population that Nirenstein addresses in her book, which she says is more like an open letter to many of her friends who are falling prey – slowly and without realizing it, because they are decent people – to an alien antisemitic spirit... that has worked its way into their mindset precisely in the name of the good things in which they believe, that is, human rights.”


SHE EXPRESSES shock that they could have been gripped by such an instinctive repulsion for the most important manifestation of the Jewish people, Israel, and aims not only to respond to the accusations, but also to accuse.


She therefore dedicates Jewish Lives Matter, published in Italian by Giuntina and in English by the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs, to those who truly fight for human rights, without being misled.


Indeed, it is they who deserve and can benefit from her passionate, fact-packed reinforcement, which is sorely needed backup in the war against vilification.

(full article online)










						The intersectionality of antisemitism - opinion
					

The Black Lives Matter movement, which began in 2013, picked up serious steam during this period. Palestinians in Judea, Samaria and Gaza jumped on the bandwagon.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A total of 36 British politicians, Jewish leaders and public figures signed a letter this week asking the BBC to no longer feature as a commentator on its network Abdel Bari Atwan, who has been exposed for making anti-Semitic remarks and expressing support for terrorists.

The letter, addressed to BBC director-general Tim Davie, was signed by a number of Jewish groups, including the Board of Deputies of British Jews, the Jewish Leadership Council, the Community Security Trust, the National Jewish Assembly and the Campaign Against Antisemitism.


(full article online)









						British leaders ask ‘BBC’ to stop featuring contributor with anti-Jewish history
					

The request came after Abdel Bari Atwan was exposed for expressing support for terrorists.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today in Jewish History​*• Passing of R. Boruch Mordechai Ettinger of Babruysk (1852)*
R. Boruch Mordechai Ettinger was a follower of the first three Chabad Rebbes, R. Schneur Zalman (the Alter Rebbe), R. DovBer (the Mitteler Rebbe), and R. Menachem Mendel (the Tzemach Tzedek). He served as head of the Talmudic academy in Vilna (Vilnius) and then as rabbi in Babruysk, a post he filled for fifty years. Toward the end of his life he immigrated to Jerusalem, where he passed away.

R. Boruch Mordechai was known for his witty sayings and remarks which reflected his sharp perception and deep wisdom.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canadian government officials and Jewish community members are speaking out after the revelation that more than $500,000 (CAD) in federal contracts were awarded to an organization whose spokesman made anti-Semitic comments.

Since 2016, Laith Marouf, who also serves as the top consultant for the Community Media Advocacy Center (CMAC), has made multiple anti-Semitic posts on Twitter, such as referring to Jews as “bags of human feces” worthy only of a “bullet to the head.”

In the past six years, CMAC has received $500 million in contracts for cost support, research and advocacy from the Canadian government’s broadcasting regulatory agency. The latest $133,000 contract from Heritage Canada’s Anti-Racism Action Program was suspended after Marouf’s comments came to light.

Mark Goldberg, a telecom consultant and independent blogger, has been sounding the alarm on Marouf’s anti-Semitic comments for a year and brought the recent grants to public attention.

According to Liberal Member of Parliament Anthony Housefather, Minister of Canadian Heritage Hon. Ahmed Hussen had dismissedMarouf’s comments in early July after Housefather flagged. Housefather has since called on all 338 MPs to condemn Marouf and declare that CMAC should not receive any government funding.

(full article online)









						Canadians want answers after anti-Semite given government contracts to combat racism
					

Laith Marouf, who serves as the top consultant for the Community Media Advocacy Center, has said that Jews deserve “a bullet to the head.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The survey found that nearly half of current students said anti-Semitism is getting worse on their college campuses. 

One anonymous student noted that a professor made “a horribly offensive analogy about the Holocaust.” 

“When I told her it was offensive, she gaslit me and said if I was so sensitive, I should find another career,” that student continued, adding that “there has been rising anti-Israel activity on-campus” and that “we have found swastikas and hate-speech from alt-right groups on campus.”

 Another student said that “UConn [The University of Connecticut] has experienced seven anti-Semitic incidents in the year and three during Passover alone.” 

“Each act has gotten bigger and bolder, and the students have become frightened,” the student continued. 

In April, a 21-year-old UConn student was arrested and charged with a hate crime one month after a swastika was found spray-painted on a chemistry building during the Jewish holiday of Passover, the Hartford Courant reported, noting that the building was located directly across the street from the Hillel, the center for Jewish life and learning on campus. 

In a statement sent to Fox News on Sunday a UConn spokeswoman said the same person was arrested twice on charges of painting swastikas found on two campus buildings in two separate incidents, noting that the arrest took place “after extensive investigation that included reviews of video and WiFi access.”

“Hateful acts, including instances of anti-Semitism, will never be tolerated at UConn,” the spokeswoman said. “Every member of our community – students, faculty, staff, alumni and guests — deserves to feel safe and respected at UConn.” 

She added that “anyone who violates that principle goes against the values this university exists to uphold.”

The report also found that 79% of those surveyed had experienced or heard firsthand about another student making offensive or threatening anti-Semitic comments. 

In addition, the survey revealed that more than half have received or heard firsthand offensive or threatening anti-Semitic comments from a faculty member or university employees.

(full article online)









						Anti-Semitism on college campuses on the rise, report finds
					

A new report reveals an increase in anti-Semitic incidents on U.S. college campuses, with hundreds of current and former students noting that antisemitism is a problem.




					nypost.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Sixties Fan said:


> The survey found that nearly half of current students said anti-Semitism is getting worse on their college campuses.
> 
> One anonymous student noted that a professor made “a horribly offensive analogy about the Holocaust.”
> 
> “When I told her it was offensive, she gaslit me and said if I was so sensitive, I should find another career,” that student continued, adding that “there has been rising anti-Israel activity on-campus” and that “we have found swastikas and hate-speech from alt-right groups on campus.”
> 
> Another student said that “UConn [The University of Connecticut] has experienced seven anti-Semitic incidents in the year and three during Passover alone.”
> 
> “Each act has gotten bigger and bolder, and the students have become frightened,” the student continued.
> 
> In April, a 21-year-old UConn student was arrested and charged with a hate crime one month after a swastika was found spray-painted on a chemistry building during the Jewish holiday of Passover, the Hartford Courant reported, noting that the building was located directly across the street from the Hillel, the center for Jewish life and learning on campus.
> 
> In a statement sent to Fox News on Sunday a UConn spokeswoman said the same person was arrested twice on charges of painting swastikas found on two campus buildings in two separate incidents, noting that the arrest took place “after extensive investigation that included reviews of video and WiFi access.”
> 
> “Hateful acts, including instances of anti-Semitism, will never be tolerated at UConn,” the spokeswoman said. “Every member of our community – students, faculty, staff, alumni and guests — deserves to feel safe and respected at UConn.”
> 
> She added that “anyone who violates that principle goes against the values this university exists to uphold.”
> 
> The report also found that 79% of those surveyed had experienced or heard firsthand about another student making offensive or threatening anti-Semitic comments.
> 
> In addition, the survey revealed that more than half have received or heard firsthand offensive or threatening anti-Semitic comments from a faculty member or university employees.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism on college campuses on the rise, report finds
> 
> 
> A new report reveals an increase in anti-Semitic incidents on U.S. college campuses, with hundreds of current and former students noting that antisemitism is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Those who control the system, control what is hate and is not. Racism, anti semitism and other ways of hate can be accused on someone for the simplest of anything humans do. And it seems to be heading that way. Western Civilization is in decline. A gamble and confidence by power brokers for World Government and the consequences be damned is in progress.  The potential for much misery is a possibility. Humans are not evolved as what has been promoted by some elitists and politicians.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent years, antisemitism in the U.S. educational system has been primarily associated with the demonization of Israel at institutions of higher education. Activism that targets Jews and a rise in support for the antisemitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement among students and faculty underscores the increasing antisemitism on American campuses.

However, efforts to delegitimize the Jewish state are now moving from higher education to K-12 public schools. Attempts to falsely label Israel an “apartheid state” and promote similar forms of defamation are being aided and abetted by teachers unions and normalized by mainstream Jewish groups.

Last year, California became the first state to pass a law mandating that public school students must complete an ethnic studies course before receiving a high school diploma. The Liberated Ethnic Studies Curriculum Consortium, which includes teachers unions, advocated on behalf of the new standards.

The Wall Street Journal reported that embedded in the Consortium’s materials are references to Israel as a “colonial settler state” founded “through genocide.” Responding to Governor Gavin Newsom’s signing of the legislation, Jewish opponents of the requirement filed a federal lawsuit challenging the new educational guidelines.

But prominent teachers unions have overwhelmed parental opposition. These organizations include the American Federation of Teachers (AFT) and the National Education Association (NEA).
AFT President Randi Weingarten’s embrace of intersectionality’s foothold in K-12 classrooms was evidenced last year. In an interview with The Jewish Telegraphic Agencyon the AFT’s response to the Covid-19 pandemic, Weingarten derided Jews as “part of the ownership class.” This comports with progressive rhetoric that libels Jews as wielding outsize power and influence.

(full article online)

https://worldisraelnews.com/teachers-unions-are-helping-antisemitism-gain-a-foothold-in-k-12-public-schools/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=US+Teachers+Bring+Antisemitism+to+Public+Schools%3B+Marvel+Comics+Stole+Israeli+Superhero+Idea+from+Me%21+Israel+Blocked+Huge+Number+of+‘Significant’+Terror+Attacks+in+2022&utm_campaign=20220912_m169461644_US+Teachers+Bring+Antisemitism+to+Public+Schools%3B+Marvel+Comics+Stole+Israeli+Superhero+Idea+from+Me%21+Israel+Blocked+Huge+Number+of+‘Significant’+Terror+Attacks+in+2022&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism on Twitter is far more common than previously acknowledged, a new study has revealed.

On Sunday, the Institute for the Study of Contemporary Antisemitism (ISCA) said it found that between 2019 and 2020, over two million tweets about Jews and Israel were antisemitic, with one being posted every twenty seconds in 2020.

The ISCA, a scholarly institute affiliated with Indiana University, “pursues high-level scholarly research into present-day manifestations of anti-Jewish animosity,” according to its website.

“Antisemitic content was mostly related to conspiracies of Jewish global dominance, the Middle East conflict, and the Holocaust,” the group said. “We need to do more research to identify sources of antisemitic propaganda. Some of it originates in neo-Nazi groups, anti-Zionist organizations, and state-sponsored activities from Iran and other countries.”

ISCA noted that such tweets proliferated “despite claims from Twitter that they were cracking down on antisemitism and Holocaust denial.”

In 2019, 6.9% of all Twitter conversations about Jews — 849,253 — were antisemitic. In 2020, 10.7% — 1, 531, 912 —percent were. That same year, an antisemitic tweet about Israel was posted every 5 seconds, totaling over 6 million, or 14% of all tweets about the Jewish State.

“Social media has become the largest medium for antisemitic narratives, which can radicalize individuals and lead to violence,” said the study, which examined primarily lexical differences between antisemitic and non antisemitic tweets. “The Coronavirus pandemic has only exacerbated the challenged posed by hatred against Jews and antisemitic conspiracy theories.”











						Twitter is Cesspool of Antisemitic Tweets, Says New Study
					

Social media applications. Photo: Public Domain. Antisemitism on Twitter is far more common than previously acknowledged, a new study has …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is an episode of "The Adventures of Robin Hood" called "The York Treasure"  that has a Jewish-themed plot, even though the word "Jewish" is (as far as I can tell) mentioned only once.

Joseph of Cordoba and his young friend Esther escaped from a pogrom of the Jewish community in York (described as "riots") instigated by a deserter of King Richard I's army named Malbete. He knew that the Jews had raised 1000 pounds to pay the captain of a ship who is bringing more Jewish refugees from Europe via the seaside town of Grimsby. Malbete started the pogrom to steal the money, but Joseph and Esther smuggled it out, and asked Robin Hood to help them bring it to the arriving ship at Grimsby. Meanwhile, Malbete enlists help from the Sheriff of Nottingham, Robin Hood's enemy. 

Antisemitism is seen during the episode as well, when Malbete rages against Jews in a tavern (also referring to the Crusades) and later when he promises his men that the Jews arriving from the boat will not be a problem: "Those scum don't fight." 

Obviously, they do.

Interestingly, the legend of Robin Hood occurs right in the timeframe of the destruction of York's Jewish community in 1190. The Jews were expelled from England altogether in 1290. So the episode did not take as many liberties with history as one could have imagined.

The TV show was produced by Hannah Weinstein, a Jewish left-wing political actress-turned producer who moved to England to avoid being blacklisted by McCarthyism. Many episodes of the series were secretly written by Americans who had been blacklisted, under assumed names. (The writer of this episode was "Clare Thorne," almost certainly a pseudonym.) 

Weinstein went on to a career in Hollywood in the 1970s.

(vide episode online)









						1957 British "Adventures of Robin Hood" tackled antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, the New York Times published a long pieceabout how Hasidic schools in New York State are failing:




> The leaders of New York’s Hasidic community have built scores of private schools to educate children in Jewish law, prayer and tradition — and to wall them off from the secular world. Offering little English and math, and virtually no science or history, they drill students relentlessly, sometimes brutally, during hours of religious lessons conducted in Yiddish.
> 
> The result, a New York Times investigation has found, is that generations of children have been systematically denied a basic education, trapping many of them in a cycle of joblessness and dependency.
> 
> Segregated by gender, the Hasidic system fails most starkly in its more than 100 schools for boys. Spread across Brooklyn and the lower Hudson Valley, the schools turn out thousands of students each year who are unprepared to navigate the outside world, helping to push poverty rates in Hasidic neighborhoods to some of the highest in New York.



While one can certainly argue that these yeshivas should teach secular subjects better than they are, the article is hopelessly biased: the community deliberately chooses to be separate from the "outside world." It is successful on its own terms and within its own frame of reference. The poverty that the New York Times pretends to care about is utterly unlike the other poor neighborhoods - there are practically no problems of crime or drugs, there are strong families, and an internal support system that borders on the heroic. While the NYT complains about the amount of money that the community receives from the government, it doesn't mention how much the government saves compared to supporting other lower income communities because they have virtually no social problems one sees in other neighborhoods - which means that the schools are part of a success story.  

Ironically, the major reason for the poverty that does exist is because Hasidic families choose to spend around tens of thousands of dollars annually for each of their many children to go to their own schools rather than trust public schools to educate them. 

The article is problematic on many levels. But it has also predictably sparked a torrent of Jew-hatred. And one of the results is this thread from the New York Civil Liberties Union, which is pure antisemitism:




> While NYC public schools are being *drained of money,* funding is *flowing *to private religious Hasidic schools.
> 
> These schools have received $1 billion+ in public money but are denying students a secular education, trapping generations of kids in poverty.
> 
> It’s an issue not unique to New York City — in the hyper-segregated East Ramapo Central School District, *a white majority took over the school board* in 2009, denying a generation of public school students an adequate education.
> 
> For years, district leaders in East Ramapo have extracted resources from public schools, which are almost entirely attended by students of color, in order to* lavishly fund yeshivas attended by white students.*
> 
> State leaders often claim their commitment to an equitable, high-quality education. But if they mean it, they have to do more.
> 
> ALL students deserve access to a basic education free from violence and discrimination.


Every sentence is insane. 
A public school student costs the government about $28,000 a year, a private school student in one of these schools less than $2,000. Most of that is federal and state money and has nothing to do with school board decisions.  The "$1 billion+" is stretched out over years. (The annual NYC school budget is about $38 billion, I estimate Jewish schools get about 0.7% of that while their students represent about 5% of the total in public schools.) The public schools in East Ramapo are paid for overwhelmingly by the taxes of people who do not send their children to those schools. Every community chooses the members of their school boards, but when a religious Jewish community does the same, they are racist "whites" who are trying to suck the blood of the students of color. 
The NYCLU's linked article is even worse, referring to the East Ramapo school district as the "Jim Crow school district."  






One feature of antisemitism is when Jews are blamed for two opposite, mutually exclusive attributes (like being behind communism and capitalism.)  Here, though, we see the *same *NYCLU blames religious Jews *both *for "trapping generations of kids in poverty" *and *for withholding their fabulous riches from people of color, as their article says:



> While East Ramapo public school students are recognized by the state as having high needs compared to other districts, there is *substantial income and property wealth within the district.*...East Ramapo is the most fiscally stressed district in the state, according to the New York State Comptroller. *This is not because the district lacks wealth, but because white voters refuse to fund public schools.*


The NYCLU claims that religious Jews are wealthy white racists who steal government funds for their exclusive rich schools and are choosing to keep people of color poor and oppressed. But they are also politically powerful but poverty-stricken wretches who steal government funds to keep their *own *children poor and oppressed, under the tutelage of teachers who beat them (a theme of the NYT article.) 

There are real issues to be dealt with, both in Hasidic and public schools. Antisemitism is not the solution for either of them. And to see a "civil liberties" organization inciting against Jews should be a wake up call about antisemitism from the Left. 











						The New York Civil Liberties Union @NYCLU tweets pure antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Quds Press, the preacher of the Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Ikrima Sabri, signed an agreement with the Jordanian Bar Association on Sunday for them to help prevent sale of Jerusalem land to Jews.




Sources say the Jordanian Bar Association will announce a package of decisions including punishing any lawyer found to be involved in selling Palestinian property and lands to Jews, with penalties including dismissal and expulsion from the association and preventing them from practicing law altogether.

The JBA will announce details within days.

Yes, the Quds Press article says "Jews."

I was curious if the bar association mentions Jews elsewhere on its website. I found that in 2017, they sponsored a talk about a book called "Bait Al-Maqdis and the Foundations of the Final Battle with the Jews, a Quranic Study."











						Jordanian Bar Association to ban lawyers who help sell Jerusalem land to Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Chief Rabbi Hails Crucial Work of New Center to Examine Antisemitism
					

Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis, Britain’s chief rabbi, arrives to attend the National Service of Remembrance, on Remembrance Sunday, at The Cenotaph …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> This is an episode of "The Adventures of Robin Hood" called "The York Treasure"  that has a Jewish-themed plot, even though the word "Jewish" is (as far as I can tell) mentioned only once.
> 
> Joseph of Cordoba and his young friend Esther escaped from a pogrom of the Jewish community in York (described as "riots") instigated by a deserter of King Richard I's army named Malbete. He knew that the Jews had raised 1000 pounds to pay the captain of a ship who is bringing more Jewish refugees from Europe via the seaside town of Grimsby. Malbete started the pogrom to steal the money, but Joseph and Esther smuggled it out, and asked Robin Hood to help them bring it to the arriving ship at Grimsby. Meanwhile, Malbete enlists help from the Sheriff of Nottingham, Robin Hood's enemy.
> 
> Antisemitism is seen during the episode as well, when Malbete rages against Jews in a tavern (also referring to the Crusades) and later when he promises his men that the Jews arriving from the boat will not be a problem: "Those scum don't fight."
> 
> Obviously, they do.
> 
> Interestingly, the legend of Robin Hood occurs right in the timeframe of the destruction of York's Jewish community in 1190. The Jews were expelled from England altogether in 1290. So the episode did not take as many liberties with history as one could have imagined.
> 
> The TV show was produced by Hannah Weinstein, a Jewish left-wing political actress-turned producer who moved to England to avoid being blacklisted by McCarthyism. Many episodes of the series were secretly written by Americans who had been blacklisted, under assumed names. (The writer of this episode was "Clare Thorne," almost certainly a pseudonym.)
> 
> Weinstein went on to a career in Hollywood in the 1970s.
> 
> (vide episode online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 British "Adventures of Robin Hood" tackled antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


for the record---RICHARD   (the "lion" )the  pig hearted 
murdered jews---not only on his CRUSADE---but even in England


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) has opened a formal civil rights investigation into allegations of antisemitism at the University of Vermont (UVM).

According to a complaint filed by the Brandeis Center and Jewish on Campus (JOC) in October 2021, UVM’s Hillel Center was vandalized and Jewish students who embrace Zionism were harassed by a teaching assistant and expelled from student clubs, including UVM Empowering Survivors, a sexual assault awareness group. Hostility toward Jews, the groups said, was so severe that Jewish students concealed their identities and weighed leaving the university altogether.

(full article online)









						Department of Education Launches Investigation into Antisemitism Allegations at University of Vermont
					

Landscape shot of the University of Vermont in Burlington, Vt. Photo: AlexiusHoratius/Wikimedia Commons. The US Department of Education’s Office for …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This academic year, Hayward Unified School District (HUSD), a public school district serving the city of Hayward in Alameda County near San Francisco, is under fire for partnering with a group that has faced accusations of anti-Semitism and anti-Zionism from Jewish leaders and state officials.

The district in the city of some 163,000 residents unanimously approved a contract with Liberated Ethnic Studies Model Curriculum Coalition (LESMCC) in an effort to comply with a new California law that mandates students to attend a semester of ethnic studies in order to graduate from charter and public high schools, starting with the class of 2030.

In doing so, the district joins the Castro Valley Unified School District, also in Northern California, in adopting the LESMCC’s program.

In 2019, California’s Board of Education released the Ethnic Studies Model Curriculum, which provoked widespread criticism from many in the Jewish community and beyond, who described it as “anti-Semitic, anti-Zionist and BDS-promoting” for lauding the BDS movement and accusing Israel of subjecting Palestinians to “apartheid conditions” comparable those under the former regime in South Africa.

Among those who opposed the curriculum was the state’s Gov. Gavin Newsom, who called it “offensive in so many ways, particularly to the Jewish community.”

(full article online)










						California school district partners with ethnic studies group once accused of anti-Semitism
					

The program instituted by Hayward Unified School District, much of it denounced by the governor and rejected by the California School Board, is being used by local boards statewide.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Habibah Jaghoori, the editor of Adelaide University’s _On Dit_ magazine and the author of an article published in the magazine in August which called for “Death to Israel”, has been removed as the magazine’s editor by YouX, the  University’s elected Student Union.






Habibah Jaghoori Photo: Facebook
A source who was present at the meeting of YouX, which voted to remove Jaghoori as editor on Tuesday night, reported that the reasons for her removal related to her conduct at a student meeting following the publication of the article, during which Jaghoori reportedly taunted Jewish students who were present by repeating “Death to Israel” several times.

YouX also voted to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance Working Definition of Antisemitism.

ECAJ co-CEO, *Peter Wertheim*, welcomed both of the YouX decisions as “a decisive repudiation of the violent, hate-filled rhetoric against Israel and the Jewish people which masquerades as free speech”.  Wertheim called on the University administration to “show leadership” by “adopting IHRA as a standard to be used in applying its existing rules of conduct when complaints of antisemitism are made to it”.

“There is something clearly wrong with a campus culture that produces the kind of discourse we saw published in _On Dit_, and the University bears ultimate responsibility for the culture it fosters on its campus. We look forward to the university itself taking action specifically to address antisemitism on campus”, Wertheim said.

Wertheim commended the Student Union for its decisions and praised AUJS representatives and the Jewish students on campus for their efforts in bringing about this result.  “They have shown grit and determination, and it has paid off.  We can all be proud of them” he concluded.

The YouX Board made the decision to remove Habibah Jaghoori from her position as an On Dit Editor following an investigation by the YouX Student Media Independent Committee.

The Committee found that Jaghoori’s recent public conduct ‘would reasonably be perceived by any fair-minded person to be threatening the welfare of students at our University. It is important to clarify that this finding is not against her article For Palestine, there is No Ceasefire, the investigation specifically related to her conduct and behaviour since the article’s publication’.

The report by the committee stated: “Despite numerous opportunities to clarify her position and dispel any misinterpretation, she has continued to use language in public forums that can be clearly construed to support actions that could threaten the welfare of students.”

It added: “We understand that differences of opinion will always exist amongst individuals and groups at a University of our size. We value diversity but advocate for respectful and constructive debate.”

(full article online)










						Adelaide University editor sacked – J-Wire
					

Habibah Jaghoori, the editor of Adelaide University’s On Dit magazine and the author of an article published in the magazine in August which called for “Death to Israel”, has been removed as the magazine’s editor by YouX, the  University’s elected Student Union. A source who was present at the...




					www.jwire.com.au


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A new memorial unveiled in Prague pays tribute to the desecrated Jewish headstones that were used to pave roads in the Czech Republic’s capital when the city was under a Communist regime.

“The Return of the Stones” monument, which is made up of more than 15,000 pounds of broken Jewish tombstones, was unveiled on Sept. 7 in Prague’s Jewish cemetery, reported The Guardian. The cobblestones were excavated in Prague’s Wenceslas Square in May 2020.

The headstones were originally taken from Jewish cemeteries in the northern Bohemia region during Prague’s Communist period, which ended in 1989, and laid in Wenceslas Square. The project took place ahead of then-Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev’s visit to Prague in 1987, wrote the paper.

František Bányai, chairman of Prague’s Jewish community, called the paving stones a “symbol of barbarism, rudeness and archaic ruthlessness.”

The new monument was commissioned by the local Jewish community and funded by private donors, along with a public fundraising campaign. It was created by Czech sculptor Jaroslav Róna and his wife, Lucie, an architect.

“The idea is that the memorial acts as a place of meditation and commemoration for those people who know that the cemeteries where their relatives lay were destroyed,” said Róna. “They can come here and spend some time.”

More headstones are expected to be discovered in Wenceslas Square during future construction and will be added to the memorial, according to The Guardian.










						Jewish Headstones Desecrated in Prague Turned Into Public Monument
					

Panoramic view of Prague from the Charles Bridge east tower. Photo: Moyan Brenn via Flickr. JNS.org – A new memorial …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian Jewish group is calling on political parties in Quebec to make the fight against antisemitism a major issue in the province’s upcoming October 3 elections.

Citing statistics reporting a 67% rise in religiously motivated hate crimes across Quebec, 55% of which targeted the province’s 90,000 Jews, the Centre for Israel and Jewish Affairs (CIJA) said it has “provided Quebec’s political parties with concrete proposals to fight hate and are now waiting to see what they propose in response.”

(full article online)








						Antisemitism Should Be Topic in Upcoming Quebec Elections, Jewish Groups Says
					

Protestors in downtown Montreal at a rally opposing Bill 96, a law imposing the French language. Photo: Reuters/Christinne Muschi A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The series of scandals concerning the display of antisemitic works of art at the flagship Documenta festival in Germany continued to fester this week, as its curators pointedly refused to remove a video installation ostensibly declaring support for the Palestinian cause that caused outrage among some visitors.

In an angry statement published on Saturday, ruangrupa — the Indonesian artists collective selected to curate the 15th edition of the festival in the city of Kassel — rejected the criticism of an independent experts panel that the work in question, titled the “Tokyo Reels” and highlighting “the largely overlooked and undocumented anti-imperialist solidarity between Japan and Palestine,” was antisemitic.

“We are committed to art’s role in resisting these broader societal injustices,” the statement declared. “In the context of Documenta fifteen and the specificities of the German context, we see that the targeting of Palestinian artists is the point at which our anti-colonial struggles meet, and have become a focal point for attack.”

The statement condemned the creation of the experts panel in August, following frequent revelations of works on display that contained antisemitic images, among them a mural that contained the depiction of an Israeli soldier as a pig wearing a helmet emblazoned with the word “Mossad,” for the Israeli intelligence agency, and a caricature of an Orthodox Jew with a hooked nose and traditional hat embossed with the letters “SS”, for the Nazi paramilitary organization.

Ruangrupa’s statement also condemned the widely-accepted International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, which includes examples of anti-Zionist discourse, arguing that it conflates “criticism of the State of Israel and criticism of Zionism with antisemitism.”

The runagrupa statement went on to assert that the “question is not the right of Israel to exist; the question is how it exists. Resistance to the State of Israel is resistance to settler colonialism, which uses apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and occupation, as forms of oppression.” It pointed out that many Indonesian artists identified with the Palestinians “because of the historical solidarities between these transnational anti-colonial struggles.”

In a statement released on Saturday, the experts panel of seven scholars — formed to investigate the presence of antisemitic works at the state-funded festival — emphasized that “the most urgent task is to end the screening of the compilation of pro-Palestinian propaganda shown under the title ‘Tokyo Reels.'” It said that the films collected by the installation were “filled with with anti-Semitic and anti-Zionist set pieces, and also the commentaries by the artists inserted between the films, in which they glorify terrorism through their uncritical discussion.”

An earlier analysis of the installation noted that the films were “bursting with hatred for Israel.”

In a separate statement, the representative body of Germany’s Jewish community declared itself “stunned” by ruangrupa’s reaction to the experts’ critique.

“They [ruangrupa] continue to refuse an open and honest reckoning with antisemitism and hatred of Israel,” the statement from the Central Council of German Jews declared. “In doing so, they once again prove that anti-Semitism was structurally in place at this Documenta from the very beginning.”

The council’s president, Josef Schuster, bemoaned the fact that “what Jews often experience is once again made clear here: the accusation of antisemitism is presented as more serious than the antisemitism itself.”

“This edition of the Documenta has damaged Germany’s reputation,” added Schuster.

The Documenta festival is widely regarded as one of the most important showcases for contemporary art alongside the Venice Biennale. Known as the “museum of 100 days” — the length of each festival — the first show was mounted in 1955 by its founder, Arnold Bode.











						German Art Festival Dogged by Antisemitism Allegations Refuses to Remove Pro-Palestinian Installation ‘Glorifying Terrorism’
					

A mural containing antisemitic images is covered up and removed at the Documenta art festival in Germany. Photo: Reuters/Peter Hartenfelser …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

We recently experienced an egregious, blatant and intentional violation of our religious freedom and flagrant antisemitism at the hands of a country that is ostensibly a friend of the US and a peace partner with Israel. 


As Americans living in Israel, we are appealing to you, Ambassador Deborah Lipstadt in your capacity as special envoy to monitor and combat antisemitism (SEAS), and you Ambassador Thomas Nides as the representative of the US government in Israel, to please investigate the matter, raise your concerns with the highest level, and seek to abolish this policy and all other forms of discrimination. 


We had crossed the Israel/Jordan border on foot at the Yitzhak Rabin Terminal/Wadi Araba Crossing between Eilat and Aqaba, and the experience was nothing less than degrading and outright antisemitic. We were heading to nearby Saudi Arabia for three days of research and a Saudi driver was waiting for us on the Jordanian side of the border.

Leaving Israel using our Israeli biometric passports was quick, efficient and uneventful. The Israeli personnel were bi- and trilingual, personable and professional. The contrast to what came next could not be starker. Entering Jordan on our US passports, we experienced blatant antisemitism. 


Blatant antisemitism at the Jordanian border​We were planning to be away for a mere two nights and thus had minimal luggage. The first Jordanians we encountered on their side of the border, before we reached the immigration staff, were the security personnel, who seemed to have had only one mission: root out and remove anything related to Judaism. Without any communication with us, they took our bags, put them through the X ray machine, and then proceeded to go through them in a painstaking, thorough manner. 

When they came across our tallitot, they removed them from our bags and placed them on the side. They then found our tefillin and prayer books and haphazardly put those on the side. We were wearing baseball caps and they asked us to gently flip them off to check if there was a yarmulke underneath; there was, and they insisted that too be removed and put in the pile with the other “contraband” items.


Finally, having meticulously gone through our bags and removed anything connected to Judaism, they declared that all those items stacked on the side were not permitted to be brought into Jordan. Astounded, we asked why. “Because it is forbidden to bring Jewish religious items into Jordan,” they replied. We were in shock. Flabbergasted!


WE HAVE been to numerous Muslim-majority countries in Africa, Asia and the Persian Gulf, including some that do not have diplomatic relations with Israel, and have never encountered such outright, unabashed antisemitism. We politely engaged them for some time regarding the principle of the matter, but to no avail, as they were emphatic. 

(full article online)











						US must respond to religious discrimination at Jordan's border - opinion
					

We had crossed the Israel/Jordan border on foot and the experience was nothing less than degrading and outright antisemitic.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> We recently experienced an egregious, blatant and intentional violation of our religious freedom and flagrant antisemitism at the hands of a country that is ostensibly a friend of the US and a peace partner with Israel.
> 
> 
> As Americans living in Israel, we are appealing to you, Ambassador Deborah Lipstadt in your capacity as special envoy to monitor and combat antisemitism (SEAS), and you Ambassador Thomas Nides as the representative of the US government in Israel, to please investigate the matter, raise your concerns with the highest level, and seek to abolish this policy and all other forms of discrimination.
> 
> 
> We had crossed the Israel/Jordan border on foot at the Yitzhak Rabin Terminal/Wadi Araba Crossing between Eilat and Aqaba, and the experience was nothing less than degrading and outright antisemitic. We were heading to nearby Saudi Arabia for three days of research and a Saudi driver was waiting for us on the Jordanian side of the border.
> 
> Leaving Israel using our Israeli biometric passports was quick, efficient and uneventful. The Israeli personnel were bi- and trilingual, personable and professional. The contrast to what came next could not be starker. Entering Jordan on our US passports, we experienced blatant antisemitism.
> 
> 
> Blatant antisemitism at the Jordanian border​We were planning to be away for a mere two nights and thus had minimal luggage. The first Jordanians we encountered on their side of the border, before we reached the immigration staff, were the security personnel, who seemed to have had only one mission: root out and remove anything related to Judaism. Without any communication with us, they took our bags, put them through the X ray machine, and then proceeded to go through them in a painstaking, thorough manner.
> 
> When they came across our tallitot, they removed them from our bags and placed them on the side. They then found our tefillin and prayer books and haphazardly put those on the side. We were wearing baseball caps and they asked us to gently flip them off to check if there was a yarmulke underneath; there was, and they insisted that too be removed and put in the pile with the other “contraband” items.
> 
> 
> Finally, having meticulously gone through our bags and removed anything connected to Judaism, they declared that all those items stacked on the side were not permitted to be brought into Jordan. Astounded, we asked why. “Because it is forbidden to bring Jewish religious items into Jordan,” they replied. We were in shock. Flabbergasted!
> 
> 
> WE HAVE been to numerous Muslim-majority countries in Africa, Asia and the Persian Gulf, including some that do not have diplomatic relations with Israel, and have never encountered such outright, unabashed antisemitism. We politely engaged them for some time regarding the principle of the matter, but to no avail, as they were emphatic.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US must respond to religious discrimination at Jordan's border - opinion
> 
> 
> We had crossed the Israel/Jordan border on foot and the experience was nothing less than degrading and outright antisemitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian terrorists and figures associated with terrorist organizations spoke at a conference by San Francisco State University's Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Studies (AMED) department on September 10. 


The two-day conference, Memorializing the Sabra & Shatila Massacre: Bearing Witness, Resilience, & Accountability, included speakers such as a founding member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a scholar indicted in the US for involvement with Palestinian Islamic Jihad, two Palestinian-Lebanese "resistance fighters." The co-founder of a Canadian organization involved in a racism and Canadian government funding scandal also attended as a speaker.



(full article online)









						SFSU hosted Palestinian terrorist speakers at Beirut conference
					

PFLP founding member Salah Salah and Airplane hijacker Leila Khaled were among the many controversial figures invited by San Francisco State University's AMED program.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Lufthansa becomes first airline to adopt IHRA definition of antisemitism
					

The announcement comes after the airline barred a large group of Orthodox Jewish passengers from boarding a flight back in May.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Australasian Union of Jewish Students (AUJS) has commended University of Adelaide’s student union (YouX) for firing the editor of a campus magazine who harassed Jewish students after publishing an essay that called for the “Death of Israel.”

On Wednesday, AUJS Vice President Alissa Foster said that the decision has made Jewish students “feel relieved.”

“Jewish students can find comfort that their university’s student board stands up to racist and bigoted language,” Foster said. “AUJS now calls on the university to follow in the lead of YouX in taking a stronger stance against antisemitism by adopting the IHRA definition.”

YouX’s decision comes after a student media director of On Dit, a student publication, wrote an article titled “For Palestine, there is No Ceasefire,” in which the student described Israel as “genocidal” and argued that “the solution to achieving peace and bringing forth justice for Palestine is to demand the abolition of Israel.”

(full article online)









						Suspension of Antisemitic College Paper Editor Draws Praise from Australian Jewish Group
					

University of Adelaide. Photo: Paleontour/Wikimedia Commons. The Australasian Union of Jewish Students (AUJS) has commended University of Adelaide’s student union …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What does this Rabbi drink before Shabbat?  Definitely not Kosher wine.  Sarsour intrepid? Russian misinformation on her ?  Well, that wine must taste good, really good.  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s flagship airline has joined with a major American Jewish advocacy organization to combat global antisemitism, four months after igniting a scandal when its agents barred dozens of Jews from boarding a plane in Frankfurt.

Under the terms of the partnership announced last week, American Jewish Committee staffers will train employees of the Lufthansa Group to identify and respond to antisemitism. The airline is also joining dozens of countries, states and companies that have adopted a specific definition of antisemitism to guide their own activities known as the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition.

The partnership is the latest commitment by Lufthansa following the negative headlines it earned in May after 100 Orthodox Jewish passengers flying from New York to Budapest were barred from boarding a connecting flight. Airline staffers said the decision had been made because because some of them had not worn masks and had gathered in the aisles, going against flight regulations.

(full article online)










						Lufthansa adopts IHRA antisemitism definition 4 months after booting Jews from plane
					

Move made after consulting with US Jewish advocacy organization, whose staffers will also train employees of airline to identify and respond to antisemitism




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Bones of the Blood Libel
					

It was not in Eastern Europe, or the Middle East, but in England that the blood libel was born. In 1144, a tanner’s assistant by the name of William was




					www.commentary.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can Countries with Grave Human-Rights Records Help Fight Anti-Semitism?
					

In her new position at the State Department, Deborah Lipstadt hopes for trickle-down tolerance abroad.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

College Newspapers Single Out Israel for Opprobrium, New Study Says
					

[Illustrative] Demonstrators hold Palestinian flags and placards that read “Free Palestine” during a Jan. 19, 2022 demonstration outside the Embassy …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an extraordinary security move, the Tehran Jewish community took to its Telegram page to announce that the city’s tiny Jewish community should not visit synagogues because of the protests unfolding against the clerical regime.


The Iran expert Ben Sabti told _The Jerusalem Post_ on Thursday that the Jewish community in Tehran issued an “unusual letter" reading: "Do not visit synagogues in Tehran due to the dangerous situation."


"There was never such a letter from the community, especially not before the Jewish holidays," said Sabti.

(full article online)










						Iran Jews warned not to visit synagogues amid likely regime persecution
					

"There was never such a letter from the community, especially not before the Jewish holidays," said an Iran expert.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Prominent German filmmaker using "anonymous" Twitter account to spread vile antisemitic views - GnasherJew - Investigating and exposing antisemites from the left, right and religious extremes
					

Originally from the USA, Jan Ralske is a well-known filmmaker and media artist. Graduated at the Deutsche Film und Fernsehakademie Berlin (DFFB) in 1996; Ralske lives and works in Germany. In 1998, he won the German Film Journalists’ Award for best feature film of the year for Not a Love Song...




					gnasherjew.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book Review | Peace and Faith: Christian Churches and the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict
					

This lengthy edited volume contains an introduction, sixteen chapters (organized into Parts I-III), appendix (on the history of antisemitism), notes, bibliography, list of contributors, and index. It ...



					fathomjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Leading German Catholic Bishop Warns Against Antisemitism in Rosh Hashanah Message
					

Demonstrators protesting the inclusion of antisemitic artworks at the Documenta festival in Kassel, Germany. Photo: Reuters/Swen Pförtner/dpa The head of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seven higher education institutions received a failing grade in the watchdog group StopAntisemitism’s inaugural Antisemitism on College & University Campuses 2022 report, which grades 25 schools across the nation based on their past and current efforts to counteract anti-Semitism on campus and protect their Jewish students.

StopAntisemitism divided the 25 schools into five categories: Ivy League, liberal arts, state schools and public and private schools with the highest population of Jewish students. The watchdog organization then analyzed and graded each school based on five components: protection of students regarding anti-Semitic incidents, policy, allyship with Jewish students and how students identify publicly or feel the need to hide their Jewish identity on campus. 

Using report card-style grading, StopAntisemitism gave seven schools an F and only three schools an A. Brandeis University, Tulane University and the University of Pennsylvania earned the highest grade. The schools that received a failing grade are Yale University, Columbia University, Swarthmore College, City University of New York’s Brooklyn College, New York University, the University of Southern California and the University of California, Berkeley.

“We are seeing pervasive anti-Semitism infecting higher education in America at an alarming rate,” said StopAntisemitism executive director Liora Rez. “Colleges should be a place where students come to grow, learn, and push forward in life, instead campuses are becoming breeding grounds for Jew-hatred.”

“Through the ‘Antisemitism on U.S. College & University Campuses 2022’ report card system, parents of Jewish students have a chance to see which colleges are not doing enough to protect the welfare of Jewish students,” she added. “The results are grim and reflect a trend that desperately needs to change.”

(full article online)









						Watchdog group gives 7 US colleges and universities a failing grade in new anti-Semitism report
					

StopAntisemitism also finds that just 28% of students believe their school administration takes the matter of anti-Semitism and the protection of Jewish students seriously.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alberta province adopts IHRA definition of antisemitism
					

The IHRA working definition assists law enforcement, community leaders and lawmakers to identify and understand modern forms of antisemitism.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An antisemitic flyer found on the front steps of a synagogue on Melbourne, Australia
(photo credit: ANTI-DEFAMATION COMMISSION)


Jews were targeted with antisemitic attacks on multiple college campuses on Sunday and Monday as Jews around the world celebrated Rosh Hashanah - the Jewish new year.


In University of Michigan, antisemitic flyers were spread around the campus by white supremacist group the Goyim Defense League. One flyer was entitled "Every Single Aspect of the COVID Agenda is Jewish" and listed a large number of health officials who are either Jewish or Shabbat goys that have been influential in fighting the pandemic.


A Shabbat goy is a non-Jew who is sometimes called upon by Jews on Shabbat to do something for them that they cannot do according to the religious rules of Shabbat. The implication on the flyer is that since these people help Jews on Shabbat, they will also help with the "Jewish agenda".


(full article online)









						Antisemitic attacks on Rosh Hashanah target US Jewish college students
					

Antisemitic flyers were distributed at University of Michigan, and eggs were thrown at a Jewish fraternity house at Rutgers University.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Chair of a "human rights" NGO tweets antisemitism - and unapologetically deletes it
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

German Antisemitism Monitor Highlights Growing Abuse of Holocaust
					

A participant at a demonstration in Munich, Germany, on May 9, 2020, carries a sign comparing coronavirus precautions with the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soon after he rose to power 22 years ago, Russian President Vladimir Putin cracked down on the open antisemitism that nearly all of his predecessors had either encouraged, tolerated or ignored.

Now, as Russia’s war effort in Ukraine founders, openly anti-Jewish rhetoric is entering the country’s mainstream media, with a popular talk show host naming Jews on air as being insufficiently patriotic and a think tank accusing a prominent Jewish philosopher of siding with Ukraine out of greed.

The shift in rhetoric about Jews in Russian media began about two months ago, according to Roman Bronfman, a former Israeli lawmaker who is writing a book about post-Soviet Jewry. That was around when news emerged that Ukrainian troops had successfully stopped the advance of Russian forces on Ukrainian territory; since then, they have repelled Russian troops from some areas the Russians had captured.

(full article online)










						Antisemitism seen seeping into Russian media landscape as Ukraine invasion slows
					

Recent incidents include talk show host listing the names of Jews faulted for lacking patriotism, veteran columnist compiling list of known Jews, branding them 'foreign agents'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another proof that antisemitism trumps Left/Right politics comes from the new West Bank terror group, called The Lion's Den. As Khaled Abu Toameh reports:



> This is the first organized armed group that consists of gunmen belonging to a number of Palestinian factions – including Fatah, Hamas, IJ and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.


The PFLP is a Communist group. Islamic Jihad and Hamas are Islamist groups. How can they work together?

Because for antisemites, there is no Right and Left. Those political affiliations are excuses for their hate of Jews, not the reasons for it. Arab antisemites are far less wedded to their supposed Leftist or Islamist Rightist causes than they are to hating Jews - but it is the exact same logic that allows Western "progressives" to be as hypocritical as Western white supremacists who pretend to love Palestinian Arabs. 

The only consistency is Jew-hate. 

Perhaps it is time to resurrect the political parties like the late 19th century Deutschsoziale Antisemitische Partei whose primary ideological basis was antisemitism, so these people on the Right and Left can join together and enjoy consistent political positions. 

The Lion's Den is a model for how today's antisemites can put aside their differences for the greater good of ethnically cleansing Jews from the planet.

(full article online)









						Rashida Tlaib, the Lion's Den, and the ubiquity of Jew-hate across political boundaries (plus comic)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The City University of New York (CUNY) removed its chief diversity officer from investigating a case of antisemitism after Jewish activists took issue with her previous employment at an antisemitic Muslim advocacy organization.

CUNY, a public network of 25 campuses tapped Saly Abd Alla to investigate antisemitic and anti-Zionist discrimination against Professor Jeffrey Lax, who is dean of the business department at the Kingsborough campus.

Lax filed a complaint over a 2020 incident in which the Progressive Faculty Caucus deliberately scheduled a meeting during the Sabbath to exclude the participation of Jewish members.

The appointment of Alla, who previously worked as a civil rights director for the antisemitic Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), was widely denounced by Jewish activists and CUNY’s Jewish students and staff.

CAIR supports BDS, defends Hamas, and engages in inflammatory rhetoric against Israel. The U.S. Justice Dept. lists CAIR as an unindicted co-conspirator in funding millions of dollars to Hamas.

According to the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) “CAIR’s leadership have used inflammatory anti-Zionist rhetoric that on a number of occasions has veered into antisemitic tropes related to Jewish influence over the media or political affairs, or has descended into the vilification of Zionists, which includes the majority of American Jews, who view a connection with Israel as a component of their Jewish identity.”

(full article online)










						CUNY Boots Antisemitic Group’s Ex-Staffer from Antisemitism Case | United with Israel
					

Saly Abd Alla was removed from investigating a case of antisemitism at CUNY




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Modern antisemitic groups like Electronic Intifada, IfNotNow and others like to claim that they aren't antisemitic -  the real antisemites are the Jews (they say "Zionists.")

It turns out that even that argument was used by the classic antisemites of history.

This op-ed in The Wisconsin Jewish Chronicle, October 03, 1941 shows that this argument was used by the antisemitic "America First Committee."

This op-ed shows a methodology of antisemitism that remains popular today.





"That's the trick, the technique and the plan of the anti-Semite. Blame the Jews for everything bad, then deny that it is anti-Semitism, and then blame the Jews themselves for bringing up the subject at all."

Nothing has changed in 80 years. 










						"The Jews are the real antisemites" is not a new argument by antisemites
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If it wasn’t so frightening, one might be able to recognize the irony in the sight of campus progressives trying so hard to signal progressive virtue that they fall victim to a deeper moral shame.

Nine different law student groups at the University of California at Berkeley’s School of Law, my own _alma mater_, have begun this new academic year by amending bylaws to ensure that they will never invite any speakers that support Israel or Zionism. And these are not groups that represent only a small percentage of the student population. They include Women of Berkeley Law, Asian Pacific American Law Students Association, Middle Eastern and North African Law Students Association, Law Students of African Descent and the Queer Caucus. Berkeley Law’s Dean Erwin Chemerinsky, a progressive Zionist, has observed that he himself would be banned under this standard, as would 90% of his Jewish students.

It is now a century since Jewish-free zones first spread to the San Francisco Bay Area (“No Dogs. No Jews”). Nevertheless, this move seems frightening and unexpected, like a bang on the door in the night.

Berkeley law students are not the first to exclude Zionists. At the State University of New York at New Paltz, activists drove two sexual assault victims out of a survivor group for being Zionists. At the University of Southern California, they drove Jewish student government vice president Rose Ritch out of office, threatening to “impeach [her] Zionist ass.” At Tufts, they tried to oust student judiciary committee member Max Price from the student government judiciary committee because of his support for Israel.

These exclusions reflect the changing face of campus antisemitism. The highest profile incidents are no longer just about toxic speech, which poisons the campus environment.

Now anti-Zionist groups target Jewish Americans directly.

Anti-Zionism is flatly antisemitic. Using “Zionist” as a euphemism for Jew is nothing more than a confidence trick. Like other forms of Judeophobia, it is an ideology of hate, treating Israel as the “collective Jew” and smearing the Jewish state with defamations similar to those used for centuries to vilify individual Jews. This ideology establishes a conspiratorial worldview, sometimes including replacement theory, which has occasionally erupted in violence, including mass-shooting, in recent months. Moreover, Zionism is an integral aspect of the identity of many Jews. Its derogation is analogous, in this way, to other forms of hate and bigotry.

Some commentators defend these exclusions on speech grounds, arguing that “groups also have a right to be selective, to set their own rules for membership.” They are wrong about this. As Dean Chemerinsky explains, the free speech arguments run in the other direction: Berkeley’s anti-Zionist bylaws limit the free speech of Zionist students.

Discriminatory _conduct_, including anti-Zionist exclusions, is not protected as free speech. While hate _speech_ is often constitutionally protected, such conduct may violate a host of civil rights laws, such as Title VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. It is not always the case that student groups have the right to exclude members in ways that reflect hate and bigotry. In _Christian Legal Society v. Martinez_, the U.S. Supreme Court upheld the right of another Bay Area University of California law school, Hastings College of the Law, to require student groups to accept all students regardless of status or beliefs. Specifically, the Court blessed Hastings’ decision to require Christian groups to accept gay members. 

Putting legal precedents aside, major universities generally require student groups to accept “all comers,” regardless of “status of beliefs.” They also adopt rules, aligned with federal and state law, prohibiting discrimination on the basis of various classifications such as race, ethnicity, heritage or religion. Those who adopt such rules may not exclude Jews from these protections.

The real issue here is discrimination, not speech. By adopting anti-Jewish bylaw provisions, these groups are restricting their successors from cooperating with pro-Israel speakers and groups. In this way, the exclusionary bylaws operate like racially restrictive covenants, precluding minority participation into perpetuity.

Universities should not have to be legally compelled to do what is obviously right. Anti-Zionist policies would still be monstrously immoral, even if they were not also unlawful. The students should be ashamed of themselves. As should grownups who stand quietly by or mutter meekly about free speech as university spaces go as the Nazis’ infamous call, _judenfrei. Jewish-free._











						Berkeley Develops Jewish-Free Zones
					

Nine different law student groups at the University of California at Berkeley’s School of Law, have begun this new academic year by amending bylaws to ensure that they will never invite any speakers that support Israel or Zionism.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Croatian PM now has a special advisor for combating antisemism
					

The daughter of "Schindler's List" producer has been appointed as Special Advisor to the Prime Minister of Croatia for Holocaust Issues and Combating Antisemitism




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Putin’s war sputters, antisemitism seeps into the Russian media
					

As Russia’s war effort in Ukraine flounders, openly anti-Jewish rhetoric is entering the country’s mainstream media.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli-Arab psychologist who led an inquiry into accusations of antisemitism at the Arabic language service of German broadcaster Deutsche Welle (DW) has urged the country’s politicians to step up the fight against rising anti-Jewish bigotry.

“I  am often dissatisfied with the culture of debate in Germany and would like to see more engagement from politicians and society against extremism and antisemitism,” Ahmad Mansour told the news outlet Deutschland in an extensive interview on Wednesday.

(full article online)









						Israeli-Arab Psychologist Ahmad Mansour Calls for Renewed Effort in Fight Against Antisemitism
					

Israeli-Arab psychologist Ahmad Mansour. Photo: Wikimedia The Israeli-Arab psychologist who led an inquiry into accusations of antisemitism at the Arabic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new loyalty oath imposed on Jews
					

Making work and school hostile for Americans under the guise of 'anti-Zionism.'




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When does anti-Zionism become antisemitism? - Barbra Streisand, Twitter
					

Barbra Streisand's question on anti-Zionism and antisemitism, sparked by events at UC Berkeley, reflects an often discussed query of when criticism of Israel ends and Jew hatred begins.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

30 years ago, Brendan Fraser and Matt Damon starred in ‘School Ties’ — one of Hollywood’s few movies about antisemitism at school
					

The flick about a Jewish quarterback at an elite prep school tanked in theaters but became a cultural touchstone.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Growing antisemitism in Europe is forcing French Jews to caution their children against revealing their faith, according to a new report by the Jewish People Policy Institute, a Jerusalem-based nonprofit.

Published in September, the report, titled “Annual Assessment: The Situation and Dynamics of the Jewish People,” described an increase in antisemitic discrimination from across the political spectrum in multiple European countries.

“In France…a primary source of antisemitism emanates from the extreme left and often conceals itself behind the mask of human rights and egalitarianism,” it said. “The Jewish state is frequently described by activists in these movements as the last bastion of colonialism, an evil entity that should be dismantled. This is often accompanied by age-old antisemitic tropes, creating a hostile environment for Jews.”
Twenty-percent of French Jewish respondents said they were physically assaulted in the last year and forty-five-percent said they “ask their children not to disclose their religion.”


In Britain, eighteen percent of Jews reported feeling unwelcome, the group noted, with many saying that “progressive left circles” offer little to no support to fight antisemitism. JPPI credited this to a neo-Marxist “conceptual framework” in which Jews are perceived as white and incapable of experiencing racism.

“This framing is an obstacle to fighting antisemitism and contributes to significantly to failures to recognize and stand against antisemitism among the broader left,” it continued.

The report comes amidst a significant uptick in antisemitic incidents in Britain and France. In August, Community Security Trust (CST), a nonprofit that monitors antisemitism, recorded in the first half of 2022 the fifth most antisemitic incidents since it began tracking them in 1984. In February, France’s interior ministry reported a 74 percent increase in complaints of antisemitism.
Antisemitism also threaten Jews in Germany, the report continued. Forty-percent of Jews there said they have been “disadvantaged, marginalized, or threatened in one way or another over the past year.” It also noted that at least a quarter of all Germans have antisemitic beliefs, some of which are based on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.
“Jews living in Germany often feel they are held accountable for Israeli policy vis-a-vis the Palestinians and the conceptualization of Israel as the ‘collective Jews’ has become the identificational basis for regarding and judging all Jews,” JPPI said.
The group concluded that antisemitism may haunt European Jews for years to come and called on Israel to work with international bodies to set out “clear and measurable objectives” for fighting it.












						Growing European Antisemitism Forcing French Jews To Hide Religion, New Report Says
					

Anti-Israel protest in London in June 2021. Credit: Loredana Sangiuliano/Shutterstock. Growing antisemitism in Europe is forcing French Jews to caution …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Avrumy showed the carving to one of the Israeli policemen on the Temple Mount who told him that he would pass it on. 

Avrumy returned to the Temple Mount today, a few days later, and he saw that the “SS” carving is still there. While he was not able to take any pictures when he went up on the Jewish holiday of Rosh Hashana, today, Avrumy took the attached pictures so that we would be able to bring exposure to this very disturbing occurence.

(full article online)










						SS Carved into wall on Temple Mount
					

While some people might just say "it's just a stupid carving. Ignore it". Unfortunately, this is a very important and symbolic carving that can not be ignored.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A mezuzah was stolen from the door of a Jewish graduate student’s dorm at Stanford University, the school’s Department of Public Safety (DPS) has confirmed.

According to an incident summary on the school’s website, the mezuzah was “torn off a door frame” on Tuesday afternoon, the last day of Rosh Hashanah.

“It is significant that this incident occurred on the last day of Rosh Hashanah,” DPS said. “Targeting of mezuzahs is a form of intimidation and bigotry to the Jewish community. At this time the offending party(ies) is/are unknown.”

DPS also said that the incident was both vandalism and theft and called on the campus community to come forward with any information that would reveal who was behind it.


(full article online)









						Mezuzah Stolen at Stanford University During Rosh Hashanah
					

A mezuzah. Photo: Noam Chen/Israeli Ministry of Tourism/Flickr A mezuzah was stolen from the door of a Jewish graduate student’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Concerning figures show a dramatic increase in racially or religiously aggravated hate-crimes, including antisemitic crimes, across the West Midlands Region in England, and community groups and political figures are responding to the worrying statistics. 


Between March 2021 and March 2022, British Home Office figures reveal that there were 8,447 offenses committed across the West Midlands that were believed to be exacerbated by religious intolerances or racism. This is the highest number on record with a shocking 57% increase from the previous year and 98% higher from before the pandemic. 


Last year's crimes include 1,065 offenses of racially or religiously aggravated assault without injury (up from 633 in 2020-2021), 546 crimes of assault with injury (up from 273), and 1,704 offenses of harassment (up from 764). Lastly, although none were recorded in 2020-2021, there were 241 crimes of racially or religiously aggravated criminal damage last year. 

(full article online)










						Antisemitic, racist crime rising in England's West Midlands
					

Between March 2021 and March 2022, British Home Office figures reveal that there were 8,447 offenses committed across the West Midlands.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A popular Palestinian blogger, Jihad Helles, wrote on Twitter his reaction to seeing Jews singing and dancing in the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron:




> In a *chilling scene, herds of settlers* have now *stormed *the Ibrahimi Mosque, the second most important and oldest Palestinian mosque after Al-Aqsa Mosque, and *expelled *the worshipers from it, *desecrated it and danced in it to the sounds of loud music!!*
> Oh God, Muslims live in humiliation, weakness and humiliation that no one knows but You. Oh God, help them and cherish them!!



For ten days a year the shrine is exclusively for Jews, and for ten days it is for Muslims. This week, during the holidays, it was for Jews - and every time that happens Arab media makes it sound like this is a brand new thing.

Arabic media breathlessly reported about how terrible it is that Jews are singing and dancing in the "second most important mosque in Palestine" - not to mention how they were performing the ever-dangerous "Talmudic rituals."

But it wasn't only Muslims who were upset at Jews dancing and singing and praying. 

Anti-Israel activist Miko Peled tweeted:




> This *barbaric act of desecration* is part of the colonization by Israel
> 
> It is *antithetical to Judaism* and to the ancient traditions of tolerance that were part of Palestine before Zionism. *Until 1948 Jews and Muslims worshiped side by side at this ancient holy site in Hebron *



Peled not only apes the ridiculous charge of "desecration" - as if Jewish law does not allow celebrations in synagogues! - but he adds the insane lie that Hebron Muslims were tolerant of Jews before 1948, and prayed side by side in the shrine.

Um, Muslims slaughtered Jews in Hebron in 1929. And they weren't treated wonderfully before that, either. And Muslims did not allow Jews to enter the Tomb of the Patriarchs from the 13th century until Israel captured Hebron in 1967. 

Peled is lying - and he almost certainly knows it. But, like many Jewish antisemites, he can post any lies he wants, and is guaranteed to get lots of attention from his fellow antisemites.










						Jews dance in Hebron, Muslim and Jewish antisemites freak out
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A heckler shouted 'Free Palestine.' The Jewish comic offered a drink
					

One Twitter user commented simply, "what a sad way to find out you were in Omaha."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic activity on and around the University of Michigan has increased since Jewish holidays began last week. On Wednesday, president Mary Sue Coleman confirmed that antisemitic flyers attributed to the Goyim Defense League (GDL), an extremist fringe group, were dropped at homes in its neighborhood.

The university was also flagged in a recent report by StopAntisemitism, a US-based nonprofit, for being hostile to Jews and indifferent to their safety.

StopAntisemitism noted that Jews are excluded from the university’s diversity, equity, and inclusion (DEI) initiatives and that several BDS resolutions have passed its student government bodies.

Jewish students there “do feel comfortable identifying as Jewish but do not feel safe expressing their support for Israel and often feel they are held responsible for the actions of Israel,” the report said.

(full article online)










						Anti-Israel Protest Staged at University of Michigan During Jewish New Year Observance
					

Antisemitic graffiti sprayed on “The Rock” at University of Michigan. Photo: Twitter. Students at the University of Michigan last Thursday …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Germany are investigating a possible antisemitic attack on a synagogue in the city of Hanover during services for Yom Kippur, the Jewish Day of Atonement, on Wednesday.

The incident took place at 7pm on Wednesday night as up to 200 worshipers marked the solemn holiday. Witnesses reported hearing a loud bang as a window was smashed from the outside.

No one was hurt in the attack, Arkady Litvan, a member of the synagogue’s board of directors, told local media outlets, and the service continued after police were alerted.

“We won’t let these lunatics bother us,” Litvan said.

(full article online)










						German Police Investigating Yom Kippur Attack on Hanover Synagogue
					

German police in attendance at a synagogue in Hanover after a window was smashed during Yom Kippur services. Photo: Screenshot. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Universities Paper Over The New Exclusion Of Jews On Campus -- Just Like In 1930's Poland (Daled Amos)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Acclaimed rapper Kanye West appeared to threaten Jewish people in a tweet posted Sunday, shortly after his Instagram account was restricted for content viewed by some users as antisemitic.

“I’m a bit sleepy tonight but when I wake up I’m going death con 3 On JEWISH PEOPLE The funny thing is I actually can’t be Anti Semitic because black people are actually Jew also You guys have toyed with me and tried to black ball anyone whoever opposes your agenda,” he wrote, in one of his first tweets in two years.

The post was later removed by Twitter for violating its rules.


The statement was part of an argument between the two about West wearing a “White Lives Matter” shirt at a Paris fashion show. The controversial slogan has been described by the Anti-Defamation League as a “white supremacist phrase.”

It wasn’t clear who West was referring to in the message, but the comments drew criticism from the American Jewish Committee.

“Kanye West has had a streak of rants this week that is remarkable even by his standards. Ye needs to see that words matter, especially a vicious antisemitic comment that recently surfaced on social media,” the organization said.

“If he wants to have any credibility as a commentator on social issues, let alone as a musician, maybe he can start by figuring out how to make a point without fomenting hatred of Jews,” the statement said.


(full article online)










						Kanye West says he’ll go to ‘death con 3 on JEWISH PEOPLE’ after Instagram ban
					

Rapper claims Jews sabotaged him after the social media platform restricts his account over messages he sent to fellow rapper Diddy that some condemned as antisemitic




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Georgia Republican and ally of Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp likened major corporations that provide women with access to abortion care to the Nazi regime’s treatment of Jews, according to audio obtained by the Forward.

The Nazi regime decided Jews “were not people and they did not have a right to life,” said Jason Shepherd, a member of the GOP state committee and former chair of the Cobb County GOP, at an Aug. 17 event hosted by Cobb Young Republicans and Georgia Life Alliance.

“Today we have corporate America — because of expenses and the cost — saying that these people are not people and they don’t have a right to life,” he said, referring to unborn fetuses. He mentioned that his great-grandmother, who fled Eastern Europe before the war to settle in New York, was Jewish, and that some of his family members were murdered during the Holocaust.

Calling out some corporations by name — including Home Depot, Delta Airlines, Mercedes and Walmart — Shepherd, a healthcare attorney, asked the crowd if anyone was recording and noted that his comments were off the record. The Forward was not in attendance and did not agree to those terms. The person who shared the audio, who was at the event, did so on the condition they not be named in order to avoid retaliation.

That attendee shared audio of the event with Rep. Mike Wilensky of Dekalb County, the only Jewish member of the Georgia state legislature. Wilensky said he was “disgusted and angry” when he heard the remarks, calling Shepherd’s statements “ignorant, harmful and wrong.”


(full article online)










						Georgia Republican compared companies providing abortion access to Nazi persecution of Jews
					

Jason Shepherd, a member of the Georgia GOP state committee, compared companies who provide employees with abortion care to the Nazis.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Field teams of the Yemen Ministry of Industry and Trade in Sanaa closed a shop selling children's pajamas with the Star of David on them on Wednesday.

The Minister of Industry and Trade, Muhammad Sharaf al-Mutahhar, stressed his ministry will not be lenient towards those involved in importing and trading Israeli goods or those bearing symbols of the Israeli enemy.

Al-Mutahar expressed his thanks for citizens who reported this horrendous crime.

Samples of the offensive pajamas were taken and through intensive investigation, the importer was identified.

The Deputy Director of the Industry Office in the Secretariat, Muhammad Sudan, said that the field teams closed the shop of the merchant who imported the awful clothing, stressing that the necessary legal procedures are being completed to refer him to the competent authorities.

The streets of Yemen are safe again. 











						Thank Allah: Yemen closes shop that sold "Zionist" clothing, bringing charges against the owner
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Tufts University club sports team was suspended over an antisemitic incident, President Tony Monaco confirmed on Friday.

The university is withholding details of the incident until it concludes an internal investigation, a Tufts University spokesperson told The Algemeiner. In the interim, the university has suspended the team’s activities.

The incident involved members of a club sports team during a recent visit to another university in New England, university officials said. The name of the university was not given.

“The alleged conduct is appalling and goes against our values as an institution, and those values do not end at the borders of our campus,” President Monaco continued in Friday’s statement. “I want to express my solidarity with our Jewish students, faculty, staff, and alumni for whom this will hit especially hard given that the alleged incident occurred during the Jewish High Holidays. And I want to state in no uncertain terms that antisemitism is not tolerated — and will not be tolerated — at Tufts University.”

Monaco also noted that Tufts University has undertaken “a concerted effort” to fight antisemitism on campus.

Last December, the university, working with Hillel International and a private consultancy firm, formed an ad hoc committee to study antisemitism on campus. The committee recommended new training on antisemitism for students, faculty, and staff, and that university orientation for freshmen include feature programs on antisemitic bias.


(full article online)










						‘Appalling’ Antisemitic Incident Prompts Suspension of Tufts University Sports Team | United with Israel
					

The university is withholding details of the incident until it concludes an internal investigation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Beyond amazing how some people do not know when they are saying something which is against Jews ]









						Bella Hadid stands up to antisemitism?
					

Bella Hadid posted on her Instagram story begging her followers to stand up against antisemitism, yet, she didn't stand up against her father's antisemitism.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations is an infamous hotbed of antisemitism and disinformation. Sometimes, as is the case with an October 2nd article by Barbara Crossette, that antisemitism and disinformation extends to those journalists who cover the UN.

Barbara Crossette is the UN correspondent for The Nation, having previously served as the New York Times bureau chief at the UN. She also happens to be the senior consulting editor for PassBlue a specialized news outlet focused on the United Nations, typically read by UN staff, foreign affairs specialists, diplomats, and academics.

The article at issue was published at PassBlue, perhaps suggesting it was too offensive and inaccurate even for The Nation, known for its “Palestine correspondent,” the notoriously antisemitic Mohammed El-Kurd.

Crossette’s story focuses on the canceling of an event in Germany that was meant to honor Navi Pillay, chair of a highly controversial UN commission of inquiry targeting Israel. The article works to cast Pillay as a victim of a devious Israeli machinations, and in doing so, Crossette combines classic conspiracy theories about Jews with blatant disinformation.

Start with the open antisemitism. Crossette’s piece claims the event was canceled because of “an Israeli campaign.” That “_Israel _lobbying campaign” began, according to Crossette, “with an article in the pro-Israeli German tabloid Bild.” The Bild article in question was authored by Filipp Piatov, a German Jew and head of opinion at Bild. No evidence is proffered to suggest that Piatov was acting at the direction of the State of Israel.

Labeling an opinion article by a German Jew as part of an “_Israel_ lobbying campaign” is a straightforward example of the dual loyalty trope. It is to suggest that when a Jewish person of any nationality has an opinion favorable to Israel, they must be acting as agents of the State of Israel.

Crossette then goes on to conceal the antisemitism of Pillay and her fellow commissioner, Miloon Kothari.

Crossette claims Pillay has been “accused by the Israelis, without evidence, of being part of the Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions movement (BDS).”


(full article online)










						The Nation’s UN Correspondent Publishes Rank Antisemitism and Blatant Lies
					

Once you boil away the antisemitism and false claims, Crossette’s article comes down to the fact that a Jewish opinion editor and an Israeli




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The real Kanye West scandal everyone is missing
					

The antisemitic conspiracy theories Kanye West espoused in an interview with Tucker Carlson are now mainstream talking points for the right.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At what point does a rise in anti-Semitism stop being viewed merely as a series of isolated, troubling occurrences and start being treated like an emergency? When mass- media programs mainstream hatemongers who target and seek to delegitimize Jews? When elite academic institutions behave as though it’s acceptable conduct? When Jews are attacked in the streets?

The ongoing epidemic of violence against Jews in New York City is mostly ignored, both by the media and much of the organized Jewish world. This is not only because the victims are Orthodox Jews who are easy to pick out. They’re also not the sort of people with whom opinion leaders, and even most American Jews, identify or associate.

But the mainstreaming of anti-Semitic attitudes on major campuses around the United States is harder to dismiss. Even more difficult to ignore are the widely disseminated programs that embrace open anti-Semites as legitimate voices worth considering.

Indeed, what is unfolding, inch by inch, is the normalization of anti-Semitism in the U.S. in a manner unprecedented in the post-Holocaust era. Nor is it confined to a specific segment of society or particular end of the political spectrum.

Indeed, as the events of the past week illustrate, Jew-hatred is thriving on both the left and the right. Individually, each of these instances—the legitimization of the BDS movement and targeting of Jewish institutions at Boston’s Wellesley College; the establishment of a Jew-free zone by student organizations at the University of California at Berkeley School of Law; the appearance of BDS advocate Roger Waters on the Joe Rogan podcast; and the featuring of the rapper formerly known as Kanye West on the Fox News Channel’s “Tucker Carlson Tonight”—can be unpacked, denounced or rationalized and then forgotten, before the public’s attention is diverted to new controversies.

-----
*Joe Rogan embraces BDS hate*

Rogan’s decision to grant a platform to Pink Floyd front man and anti-Israel zealot Roger Waters is defended as just one more instance of the country’s leading podcast pushing the envelope when it comes to controversial speakers.

Despite the fact that he has never been a political conservative, Rogan became a piñata for many on the left due to his willingness to engage in dialogue with figures like social critic Jordan Peterson and skeptics of the government’s COVID-19 policies. Indeed, many leading artists sought to get him de-platformed from Spotify for his unwillingness to suppress dissent from liberal orthodoxy on important issues. That effort rightly failed; Rogan’s podcast continues to thrive, with an average of some 11 million listeners per episode.

But having already “cried wolf” about him, liberals have little credibility when they criticize Rogan for a show in which notorious anti-Semite Waters was able to spout hatred for Israel—as well as myths about its measures of self-defense in the face of the Palestinian war to destroy it—without being challenged or contradicted.

Waters didn’t merely engage in criticism of Israel. He floated conspiracy theories about it that justify Palestinian terrorism and promulgate the lie that it’s an “apartheid state.”

Throughout the interview, Rogan agreed with Waters that Israel’s existence is an exercise in segregation and racism, and allowed him to claim that none of this was anti-Semitic.

*Tucker Carlson gives Kanye West a platform*

The same week, Carlson hosted West, who now calls himself “Ye,” and gave him the opportunity to speak for the entire hour of his highly rated show.

Carlson became something of a tribune for conservatives for his forthright condemnations of the Black Lives Matter riots in 2020 and willingness to speak out on other issues dear to the hearts of those on the political right. That made him a target for the left, with groups like the Anti-Defamation League seeking to de-platform him for his discussions of so-called “replacement theory” about immigration. This said more about the ADL’s partisanship than Carlson, since the idea that demographic change will alter American politics is one that originated with and continues to be advocated for by Democrats.

Here again, the fact that liberal groups have already “cried wolf’” about Carlson makes it easier for him to dismiss criticisms when he actually does something to mainstream hatred. This is what happened in the wake of the West interview.

Carlson embraced West because some of what he says is in line with conservative views about race-baiting (his endorsement of a “White Lives Matter” shirt) and opposition to abortion. On the program, the rapper/fashion mogul was allowed to claim that Jared Kushner pursued the Abraham Accords for financial profit rather than to advance peace.

Carlson is unique among leading conservative media figures in that he is not a supporter of Israel. He is careful, however, to stay away from discussions about the Jewish state, lest he run afoul of mainstream conservative opinion, which is overwhelmingly Zionist.

The word “Israel,” thus, is a word almost never heard from 8-9 p.m. on Fox News. And it is not surprising that Carlson would allow one of the Trump administration’s greatest triumphs to be denigrated in this particular manner.

While Carlson trumpeted the interview as proof that West was not, as many claim, a disturbed individual or a hatemonger, what was left out of the broadcast was as interesting as what was left in. In outtakes that have subsequently been published, West made numerous allusions to hateful Jewish stereotypes.

He even echoed assertions of the Black Israelite sect that African-Americans were the real Jews—effectually denying the existence of a Jewish people. That Carlson would leave this out of his show demonstrates that he was attempting to hide West’s anti-Semitism.

Days later, West dropped the veil. In a series of tweets, he announced that he was going to “def con 3 against the Jewish people.” Yet conservative talk-show host Candace Owens defended him, in essence instructing Jews on what does or does not constitute anti-Semitism.

Like liberals circling the wagons around left-wing haters of Israel and the Jews, Carlson and Owens are doing the same for West and for the same reason. In each case, legitimizing anti-Semitism is considered justified if it defends a political ally, regardless of the consequences.

What happens at Wellesley and Berkeley or what is said on Rogan’s, Carlson’s or Owens’s talk shows do not by themselves mean that all of the guardrails against anti-Semitism in American society have been removed. But, taken together, they demonstrate how anti-Semitic attitudes and statements are increasingly legitimized in mainstream discourse.

After last week, it’s no good pretending that Jew-hatred is only a problem on one or the other side of the political aisle. And it’s the obligation of decent people—no matter where their political loyalties lie—to condemn all expressions of anti-Semitism unambiguously.

That too many otherwise decent people are either ignoring these incidents or downplaying them, because speaking out might entail offending political allies, isn’t simply a disgrace. It explains why anti-Semitism is coming back into fashion in quarters where we thought it had become extinct.

(full article online)










						How Joe Rogan, Tucker Carlson, Berkeley and Wellesley mainstream anti-Semitism
					

The showcasing of Roger Waters and Kanye West is, along with trends in academia and woke culture, legitimizing Jew-hatred on both ends of the political spectrum.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Demise of Jewish Studies in America—and the Rise of Jewish Studies in Israel
					

I study Jewish communities that have died. Most of my academic career has been devoted to the East European Jewish civilization murdered by Hitler and Stalin. Born in America fewer than




					www.commentary.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

CUNY takes steps to contain anti-Semitism, but fails to adopt IHRA definition
					

New York City’s public university system is set to include the broadly accepted definition as an “educational tool” only.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/news/news/secret-hate-account-of-key-al-jazeera-documentary-witness-7yXAHeLWsg6VLN13OJu84j


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ No protests against Russia.  No protests against any other country or people ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

AfD politician Holger Winterstein on one of the 2,711 stone slabs at the Holocaust Memorial in Berlin, Oct. 8, 2022. Source: Twitter.











						German extremist ‘dances’ on Holocaust memorial
					

The Israeli ambassador in Berlin, Ron Prosor, condemned far-right politician Holger Winterstein for his disrespectful behavior.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Man suspected of killing 2 in Slovakia found dead; authored antisemitic manifesto
					

Gunman allegedly killed two men, injured a woman in shooting at LGBTQ popular bar in Bratislava; reportedly posted rant against Jews, LGBTQ community




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Because the antisemitism from Palestinian and Arab media and personalities is so pervasive, they need to keep upping the ante in order to get their incitement to break through the line noise of normal Jew-hate.

Enter the preacher of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and "Grand Mufti" of Jerusalem, Sheikh Muhammad Hussein.

In response to Jews visiting the Temple Mount on Sukkot, Hussein said that they "performed racist Talmudic rituals"  and "carried out collective recitation of excerpts from their Talmud in the mosque’s courtyards."

But calling Jewish prayer racist is not nearly inflammatory enough nowadays. Modern Jew-haters need a new hook. 

So the Mufti added that the goal of Jews who quietly walk around Islamic buildings designed to supplant Judaism's holiest site are "*attempts to obliterate Islamic civilization*."

Who knew that Jews pushing their kids in baby strollers could have such far-reaching abilities as to destroy entire civilizations? We Jews are even more powerful than I thought!












						Al Aqsa preacher: "Jews are trying to obliterate Islamic civilization"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This antisemitic social media site is ready to fund an alt-right Christian nationalist America
					

Using a recent PayPal scandal as a springboard, the alt-right social media site is promoting its new financial app — and its Christian vision




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority is officially antisemitic. It calls all Jewish prayer "racist Talmudic rituals."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

We deserve better than Candace Owens
					

Candace Owens leans into controversy when it elevates her personally, typically around the time she has something to promote




					spectatorworld.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

French police are investigating a blood-curdling antisemitic death threat mailed to a history teacher at a public school in the suburbs of Paris.

The unnamed teacher, who is in this 30s, is now living with police protection at his home in Evry, a satellite town of 50,000 people on the southern border of the French capital.


(full article online)










						Jewish high school teacher in Paris threatened with beheading | World Israel News
					

French high school teacher under police protection after receiving antisemitic threat warning of decapitation.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Italian far-right leaders join in commemoration of WWII roundup of Rome’s Jews
					

Giorgia Meloni, expected to head Italy’s first far-right-led government since war’s end, says anniversary a 'warning so that certain tragedies never happen again'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kanye West doubles down on antisemitic tropes, rejects invitation to Holocaust Museum
					

‘I want you to visit Planned Parenthood. That’s our Holocaust museum,’ the rapper told the Drink Champs podcast




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Our opinion editor, Laura E. Adkins, *listened to Kanye West slander Jews for three hours so you don’t have to.* The lengthy interview on the podcast “Drink Champs” was removed from YouTube and Revolt TV late Monday after its host, rapper N.O.R.E., publicly apologized for conducting it. But Adkins had already watched West suggest that every problem has a Jewish answer.



*Viral clips from the interview*, Adkins writes, don’t do justice to the depths of the West’s antisemitism. He used language that hewed close to the blood libel, saying Jews “take one of us, the brightest of us that can really feed a whole village” and “milk us until we die.” And he suggested that malevolence and manipulation are Jewish norms: “I’m #MeTooing the Jewish culture, y’all gotta stand up and admit to what y’all have been doing.”



*Avoiding accountability.* West, who legally changed his name to Ye a year ago, framed Jews as being behind everything he doesn’t like, every source of annoyance or anger — even President Obama’s gray hair. Though others are not as blunt or unhinged, Adkins argues, the diatribe shows “just how common it’s becoming for major figures in politics, music and public life to blame everything on others instead of taking responsibility for their own actions.”



*Why has West suddenly made public antisemitism his brand? *Deflecting blame after facing a wave of criticism may be part of it. But in the end, it comes down to attention, attention, attention. “I suspect that West is intelligent enough to know that actually improving Black lives, and especially his own life, does not require attacking Jews,” Adkins writes. “But that doesn’t make for good theatrics.”



*Read the OpEd ➤* 



*Plus:* West, whose antisemitic comments on Instagram and Twitter recently led to his accounts being temporarily restricted, is set to buy the far-right social media platform Parley











						I listened to Kanye West slander Jews for three hours so that you don’t have to
					

In a recent interview on the podcast Drink Champs, Kanye West, aka "Ye," blamed all of his problems on the Jews.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chair of UW-La Crosse Republican resigns over racist, anti-Semitic messages appear on campus, social media; Chancellor silent on matter
					

The chair of the University of Wisconsin-La Crosse College Republicans has resigned, after racist, hate and anti-Semitic messages on campus sidewalks were outed on social media. The UW-L College Republicans initially posted pictures of the chalk messages to its social media accounts, saying “Did...




					www.wizmnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Republican Party once stood for limited government and tax cuts, but at this point, it would not be hyperbolic to say the GOP might as well be selling “Honk if you heart racism” bumper stickers and T-shirts. Whether it’s the leader of the free world telling four congresswomen of color to “go back” to the “totally broken and crime-infested places from which they came,” a US congresswoman speaking at an event put on by a white nationalist, a US senator publicly declaring he wasn’t afraid of the January 6 rioters but would have been worried if they were Black Lives Matter protesters, or the complete and total hysteria over children learning about systemic racism, truly nothing unites this group of people like demonizing anyone who isn’t white. So it was fully unsurprising to see conservatives embrace and give props to *Kanye West* after he wore a “white lives matter” T-shirt at his Paris fashion show last week. Still, one might have thought that the GOP would at least attempt to distance themselves from the billionaire rapper after he appeared to suggest he wanted to eliminate all living Jews over the weekend. But apparently, one would have thought wrong.

A day after posting screenshots on Instagram of text messages with *Sean “Diddy” Combs,* in which he accused the fellow rapper of being controlled by Jewish people, West, who changed his name to simply “Ye” last year, tweeted: “I’m a bit sleepy tonight but when I wake up I’m going death con 3 On JEWISH PEOPLE.” While it was not clear if he’d meant to write “Defcon,” or actually meant “death con,” neither would be great, given the persecution that Jews have historically faced, including that one period in which more than 6 million of them were wiped off the face of the earth.

The reaction from the GOP, which has embraced West for years now and aided in his political ambitions, ranged from deafening silence to outright defense.

---------
Of course, no one actually believes this, but just for yuks, let’s take Rokita at his word and accept that his post was “specifically and clearly aimed at the hypocrisy of the media and Hollywood elites, not anything to do with other comments.” That’s like vocally defending Jeffrey Dahmer right after he murdered 16 people, and then, after receiving backlash for it, insisting that it had nothing to do _that,_ which you _definitely_ don’t agree with.

Separately, the whole “the media is mean to Kanye” argument doesn’t actually hold up in the face of, as Wonkette’s *Stephen Robinson* points out, the media’s very nice treatment of the guy. Per Robinson:



> The media, in fact, have been quite generous to Ye. _The Wall Street Journal_ described his “going death con 3 on Jewish people” threat as a “purported anti-semitic tweet.” The Associated Press said the tweet was “widely deemed antisemitic,” and _The New York Times_ passively observed that the tweet was “widely criticized as antisemitic.” These are the polite euphemisms you use when someone you otherwise like insists they saw a flying saucer, but what West tweeted wasn’t actually a weather balloon. It was straight up antisemitism. The man viciously threatened the entire Jewish people.


Elsewhere, the official House Judiciary Committee has made the choice not to remove its Thursday tweet lumping West together with other narcissistic conservatives they love.

(full article online )









						Republicans Curiously Silent on Kanye West’s Plans to Go “Death Con 3 on Jewish People”
					

Perhaps that’s because they don’t have a problem with it.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Less than 48 hours after HonestReporting revealed the violent and antisemitic posts written by prominent Palestinian reporter Shatha Hammad, the Thomson Reuters Foundation has stripped her of a prestigious journalism prize.

On Sunday, we revealed Hammad had a long history of making disturbing comments on her social media accounts, including repeatedly joking about Adolf Hitler, lavishing praise on Palestinian terrorists who have murdered innocent Jews, and denying that Israel has any right to exist.

We questioned why the Thomson Reuters Foundation (TRF), the charitable arm of the global wire service, and the Kurt Schork Memorial Fund (KSMF) had chosen Hammad as the recipient of the 2022 Local Reporter Award, which included a $5,000 cash prize and the chance for her work to be “spotlighted through a multi-media campaign on the Thomson Reuters Foundation’s social media channels.”

In addition, Hammad had been invited to take part in a discussion hosted by CNN pundit Christiane Amanpour at the Thomson Reuters Foundation’s annual Trust Conference in London later this month.

On October 18, both organizations released a joint statement in which they confirmed Hammad has been stripped of her prize following our investigation:



> The decision has been made following the discovery of a social media post on Hammad’s Facebook feed that appears to quote Hitler – which, in doing so, suggests an endorsement of his ideology. The comment appeared in 2014.
> The Thomson Reuters Foundation and the Kurt Schork Memorial Fund stand opposed to hate speech of any description. We have therefore taken this unusual step in order to protect the integrity of the Kurt Schork Awards, established to recognise and celebrate the courageous and brilliant reporting of conflict, corruption and injustice from journalists around the world, who risk their lives daily to speak truth to power.
> We are aware of a second Facebook post using extreme anti-Semitic language that purports to be drafted by Hammad, also dated 2014. However, Hammad strongly denies that this post is hers.”


“Me and Hitler are friends”​The posts that HonestReporting uncovered included dozens of violent and antisemitic clarion calls, such as one in which she eulogized the “martyrs” who killed five “settlers” during the 2014 Jerusalem synagogue massacre where two Palestinian terrorists attacked worshipers with axes, knives and a gun.

In several posts in 2014, Hammad, who currently works for Middle East Eye and Al Jazeera, signed off her comments using the nickname “Hitler” and joked that she was “in agreement” with the Nazi leader who oversaw the mass extermination of six million Jews during the Holocaust.
In another post — originally written in Arabic but translated into English by HonestReporting — she described herself as “friends” and “one” with Hitler, adding they have the “same mentality, like, for example, the extermination of the Jews” alongside a smiley face emoji.

(full article online)










						SUCCESS: Thomson Reuters Foundation Strips Antisemitic Palestinian Journalist of Award Following HonestReporting Exposé of Pro-Hitler Posts | Honest Reporting
					

Less than 48 hours after HonestReporting revealed the violent and antisemitic posts written by prominent Palestinian reporter Shatha Hammad, the Thomson




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trump slams American Jews for weak support of his pro-Israel policies | World Israel News
					

'U.S. Jews have to get their act together and appreciate what they have in Israel — before it is too late!' the former president warned.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On October 16, MSNBC host Mehdi Hasan spoke with Congresswoman Ilhan Omar on a number of subjects, ending with a question about antisemitism. Given Hasan’s history, it is  unsurprising that the question exuded bad faith. To begin, he wields discussions of antisemitism as a weapon for his own partisan interests. Then, he seeks to downplay Omar’s antisemitism as just “criticism of Israel.”

Here is Hasan’s question in full:



> “You have been demonized in recent years as an antisemite by many, especially by Donald Trump and the GOP over your criticisms of Israel and of Jewish groups’ support of Israel, some of which you have regretted and apologized for, that you should have been more careful with some of your language in the past. And yet this morning, former President Trump tweeted, and I quote, ‘Jews need to get their act together and appreciate what they have in Israel before it’s too late.’ This coming from the guy who said you should’ve resigned from Congress for your comments. What do you make of Trump’s post this morning? What do you think the right would be saying if you or Rashida Tlaib had threatened American Jews, which of course I know you wouldn’t have done?”


*Partisan Exploitation of Antisemitic Incidents*​Begin with the partisanship. From the start, his segment is not one of concern about antisemitism, but instead a rather blatant employment of political whataboutery. Hasan immediately declares that the concern about Omar’s history of antisemitism came “especially” from “Donald Trump and the GOP.” Hasan also tells us Omar, the “progressive” member of the Squad, has regretted her words, and that he “knows [Omar] wouldn’t have” “threatened American Jews” like Trump did. After all, the accusations of antisemitism against her came from that guy who said antisemitic things and “who said [Omar] should’ve resigned from Congress.”

Hasan seems to be suggesting that because  Trump said antisemitic things himself, the accusations against Omar aren’t valid. It’s only a slightly more sophisticated version of the childish attempt to justify one’s actions by suggesting two wrongs make a right.

Of course, “Trump and the GOP” weren’t the only ones condemning Omar’s past remarks, and whatever their faults, they obviously do not reflect on  other individuals and political groups condemning Omar. The Democratic leadershipdenounced  her antisemitism, as have Jewish Democrats. The Anti-Defamation League, headed by the progressive Jonathan Greenblatt, has also recoiled from Omar’s obvious anti-Jewish animus.

Combating antisemitism, including that espoused by Ilhan Omar, is not and should not be a partisan issue. Hasan’s attempts to make it one strongly suggests a disinterest in combating antisemitism for the sake of equality and the Jewish people. Instead, it suggests he treats the topic of antisemitism as a device with which he may exploit for his own partisan interests.

This exploitation is particularly notable when one looks at Hasan’s obsession with using examples of Republican or right-wing antisemitism to excuse or diminish Omar’s history of Jew hatred.

In Hasan’s question from Sunday night, he asked what Omar thinks “the right” would be saying “if you or Rashida Tlaib had threatened American Jews.”

A simple search of Hasan’s Twitter account returns example after example of Hasan playing this game, whereby he tweets about an offensive statement by political opponents and asks variations of “imagine how big a story this would be if Ilhan Omar had done this.” He resorts to this playbook again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and ag-, well, you get the point by now.

It’s almost as if Hasan is uninterested in condemning antisemitism unless it can advance his partisan interests, or unless he can use the incident to depict Ilhan Omar as a victim, too. That’s not exactly true allyship with the victims of antisemitism.

------


Last year, when Omar responded to a question from CNN’s Jake Tapper about whether she understands the concerns of her Jewish colleagues about those past statements, she responded not with empathy, but by accusing her Jewish colleagues of not being truly interested in justice. Omar told Tapper: “I think it’s really important for these members to realize that they haven’t been partners in justice, they haven’t been equally engaging in seeking justice around the world…” Categorically declaring that Jewish congressmembers are not interested in justice has nothing to do with Israel.

Hasan’s lame attempts to cast Omar’s repeated employment of classic antisemitic tropes as merely “criticism of Israel,” alongside his constant efforts to politicize antisemitism, serve as a reminder that bigotry, including antisemitism, must be combatted because it is morally reprehensible, not because it is politically convenient.


(full article online)










						For Mehdi Hasan, Two Antisemitic Wrongs Make Ilhan Omar Right
					

Hasan’s lame attempts to cast Omar’s repeated employment of classic antisemitic tropes as merely “criticism of Israel,” alongside his constant efforts to politicize antisemitism,




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

On October 22nd, the American Branch of the International Law Association (ABILA) – a prominent organization of legal scholars and practitioners – will work to help normalize the antisemitic “apartheid” libel against the Jewish state. It will do so in the presence of high powered attorneys and with the sponsorship of powerful law firms, including White & Case LLP and Debevoise & Plimpton LLP.

The ABILA annual conference, held in New York, will feature a panel entitled “Racism and the Crime of Apartheid in International Law,” during which three known anti-Israel ideologues will be given over an hour to promote the apartheid canard without challenge. The panelists include: Omar Shakir, the “Israel and Palestine” director for Human Rights Watch (HRW); Victor Kattan, an academic; and E. Tendayi Achiume, a United Nations “expert.” All three are on record promoting the obscene accusation of “apartheid” against Israel.

The uniformity of opinion is almost certainly no accident. Even the event’s description works to diminish the existence of differing perspectives, lazily proclaiming that “human rights organizations, UN bodies, experts, and scholars have concluded that the crime of apartheid is being committed with impunity.” It ignores the fact that those conclusions come from a limited group of activists citing each other back and forth, creating an artificial appearance of greater support. Kattan, for example, was a contributor to a 2009 report that accused Israel of apartheid, which is cited by the hyper-partisan Amnesty International. Other contributors to the 2009 report are cited in the “apartheid” report by Shakir’s organization, HRW, which in turn is cited by those same 2009 contributors for the same proposition. This creates an endless loop of self-confirmation, which is sure to be an apt description of the October 22nd panel, too.

Also ignored are the many organizations and experts who have publicly challenged the apartheid canard, such as law professors Eugene Kontorovich, Mark Goldfeder, and Avi Bell, as well as world leaders and prominent jurists like former Canadian Justice Minister and human rights lawyer Irwin Cotler, former South African judge Richard Goldstone, Czech President Milos Zeman, German Chancellor Olaf Scholz, and French President Emmanuel Macron. Barrister Joshua Kern and Anne Herzberg in particular have produced two outstanding, thorough legal analyses on this subject.

Despite the prevalence of contrary views, and the highly controversial nature of the subject, ABILA clearly isn’t interested in allowing dissent. Only those who have openly declared Israel guilty of “systematic oppression of Palestinians” have been platformed, and Israel’s guilt was even predetermined in ABILA’s description of the panel prior to a minor stealth edit following concerned inquiries.

Instead of an intellectually engaging exploration of the law, such a panel is designed as a propaganda exercise, in which Israel, as the modern collective Jew, will be depicted as the source of the greatest contemporary evil, racism. There will be no question that Israel is guilty, leaving perhaps only mild disagreement on exactly how to prosecute the guilty Jewish state and its defenders.



To be clear, the “apartheid” libel against Israel is antisemitic in effect, even if not always in intent. It involves baseless charges, half-truths, double standards, and even openly antisemitic tropes to depict a Jewish state as uniquely illegitimate. The loudest purveyors of the libel are not coy about this, either. Earlier this year, Amnesty USA’s directoradmitted “we are opposed to the idea…that Israel should be preserved as a state for the Jewish people.” Ken Roth, until recently the head of HRW, similarly boasted that the “accusation of apartheid” is aimed at “perceptions of Israel’s legitimacy.”

Confronting, analyzing, and debating competing perspectives is a fundamental part of any legal education. Serious legal professionals and academics should not be afraid of differing perspectives and arguments.

Yet, we’ve recently seen law students justify the silencing of Jewish perspectives. A number of Berkeley Law student organizations effectively declared themselves as Jewish-free zones, banning anyone who holds mainstream Jewish beliefs from speaking.

Prominent legal associations shouldn’t be in the business of legitimizing such behavior by entertaining only one side of such a deeply controversial issue. Nor should serious law firms be in the business of sponsoring a one-sided antisemitic propaganda hour. This is especially concerning given that one of those firms, Debevoise & Plimpton, is also a sponsor of one of the Berkeley Law organizations behind the Jewish-free zones. Such bad practices are harmful not only to the Jewish community, but to the credibility of the legal industry as a whole.











						Mainstreaming the apartheid lie in the heart of the NY glitterati
					

On October 22nd, the American Branch of the International Law Association (ABILA) – a prominent organization of legal scholars and practitioners – will work




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Meet the artist behind the new Hanukkah postage stamp:* Seasonal stamps make every holiday card just that much more festive. But Hanukkah designs are only released every few years — this one will be officially unveiled on Thursday. The design features a vibrant menorah made out of hand-dyed silks, and was assembled using paper cutting techniques. Culture writer Mira Fox spoke with the artist, Jeanette Kuvin Oren, about her lifelong dreams of creating a stamp. *Read the story ➤*

*Joshua Malina on Donald Trump, Mel Gibson, and being Twitter’s most outspoken Jew:* You likely know Malina, an actor, for his role on “The West Wing,” or his Torah-themed podcast, or for calling out Hollywood and the Republican Jewish Coalition for not calling out antisemites in their midst. Malina is starring in Nathan Englander’s new play, “What We Talk About When We Talk About Anne Frank,” his most Jewish role yet. “If I could only play one role for the rest of my life,” he said, “this would be the one.” *Read our interview ➤*

*But wait, there’s more…*

Two days after his own derogatory tweet about American Jews, former President Donald Trump came to the defense of Kanye West, whose recent antisemitic screeds have been widely denounced … and former Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu came to the defense of Trump during a Tuesday appearance on MSNBC, saying that Trump is not antisemitic because he has Jewish relatives.









						What he talks about when he talks about Mel Gibson
					

Starring in Nathan Englander's new play, Joshua Malina has some choice words for Mel Gibson and other topics.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Protestors outside George Washington University’s Jewish student center chant “there is only one solution, intifada revolution.”

“Everyone should understand: In 2022, there is no meaningful difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism,” tweeted Boston Globe columnist Jeff Jacoby in response.












						WATCH: Anti-Israel crowd threatens Jewish students on US campus, calls for intifada | World Israel News
					

Protestors outside George Washington University’s Jewish student center chant 'there is only one solution, intifada revolution.'




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One of the reason why Australia decided what it did about Jerusalem?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Poor Kanye, being successful in business or having a Jewish manager is a bad thing.  Jewish Media, Jewish Media, Jewish Money.  Not antisemitic at all ]

Kanye West launched into a fresh tirade against Jewish people during a podcast appearance on Sunday, after being restricted from major social media platforms for similar rants.

The hip-hop star, now known as Ye, spoke on Revolt TV’s “Drink Champs” podcast, hosted by rapper N.O.R.E. and DJ EFN, where he made antisemitic claims regarding Jewish ties to media and wealth.

“You get used to paparazzi taking a picture of you, and you don’t get money off it. You just get used to being screwed by the Jewish media,” West raged, adding that “the Jewish media blocked me out.”

“Jewish people have owned the Black voice. Whether it’s through us wearing the Ralph Lauren shirt, or it’s all of us being signed to a record label, or having a Jewish manager, or being signed to a Jewish basketball team, or doing a movie on a Jewish platform like Disney.”

He also repeated an earlier claim made in an Instagram post that he couldn’t be antisemitic, since black people were descended from Jews because they had the “blood of Christ,” echoing claims made by the Black Hebrew Israelites, which is considered a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.

On the podcast, West blamed “Jewish Zionists” for news stories revealing that his ex-wife Kim Kardashian and her then-boyfriend, comedian Pete Davidson, had sex in front of a fireplace.

“It’s Jewish Zionists that’s about that life. That’s telling this Christian woman that has four black children to put that out as a message,” he charged.

In another wild claim about Jewish people and wealth, West said that Catholics refused to work on divorce cases, “so the Jewish lawyers came in and were willing to divorce people. That’s how they came into the money.”

Responding to Los Angeles apparel designer Dov Charney’s call for West to visit the US Holocaust Memorial Museum, the rapper said Charney should visit Planned Parenthood, calling it “our Holocaust Museum” in reference to comments he has made on abortion.

Charney had printed West’s controversial “White Lives Matter” t-shirts but refused to release them after antisemitic tweets last week in which the rapper threatened to go “Death con 3 on Jewish people.”

“Death con 3” appeared to be a mistaken use of the US military heightened alert status DEFCON 3.

(full article online)









						‘The Jewish media blocked me out,’ Kanye West says in latest antisemitic rant
					

Controversial hip-hop star claims Jews 'have owned the Black voice,' blames 'Jewish Zionists' for publicizing details about ex-wife Kim Kardashian's relationship with Pete Davidson




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Can a Christian raised person change the views they were taught about Jews?  Some can, some cannot ]


Kanye West allegedly professed his love for Adolf Hitler back in 2018, when he infamously told TMZ that slavery was “a choice.”

During Wednesday’s episode of the “Higher Learning” podcast, Van Lathan claimed the rapper had made the comments on camera but TMZ ultimately edited them out of the video.

“I’ve already heard him say that stuff before,” Lathan told his co-host, Rachel Lindsay, referencing Ye’s latest anti-Semitic comments.

“I mean, I was taken aback because that type of anti-Semitic talk is disgusting. But as far as him, I knew that that was in him because when came to TMZ, he said that stuff and they took it out of the interview,” he alleged. 

Lathan — who worked for TMZ until 2019 — claimed he brought up the Holocaust while rebutting Ye’s comments about slavery, but the “Gold Digger” rapper made some shocking claims in response.

“If you look at what I said at TMZ, it goes from me saying like, ‘Hey Kanye, there’s real-life, real-world implication to everything that you just said there.’ What I say after that — if I can remember, it’s been a long time — was, ’12 million people actually died because of Nazism and Hitler and all of that stuff,’ and then I move on to talk about what he said about slavery,” Lathan alleged.

“The reason they took it out is because it wouldn’t have made sense unless they kept in Kanye saying he loved Hitler and the Nazis, which he said when he was at TMZ. He said something like, ‘I love Hitler, I love Nazis.’ Something to that effect.”

Lathan recalled a Jewish staff member at the tabloid challenging West over his anti-Semitic remarks, but, it didn’t sway the musician’s views. 

“When I saw [the new tweets], I was like, ‘Oh, I knew that this was eventually coming.’ As a matter of fact, I had anticipated it coming, like, way earlier than this,” the podcaster said, referencing Ye’s recent tweet.


(full article online )









						Kanye West allegedly told TMZ he ‘loved Hitler and the Nazis’ in 2018
					

Van Lathan claimed he knew West would be making anti-Semitic comments on social media after he said he “loved Hilter and the Nazis” during his 2018 interview with TMZ.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

American model and fashion designer Carmen Ortega Baljian spread an antisemitic conspiracy theory on her Instagram page of 2.5 million followers last week.


"They own banks, they own the media, and in our politics heavy. Who's awake yet?" she wrote.



> *"They own banks, they own the media, and in our politics heavy. Who's awake yet?"*
> Carmen Ortega Baljian



She also shared a tweet by Candace Owens to her Instagram story, writing: "Who runs the banks? How many more times will I be right about these people?"

Owens, who recently defended rapper Ye for his "death con 3 to Jewish people" tweet, tweeted that the rapper was kicked out of the JP Morgan Chase bank.


Ortega also recently wrote on another Instagram story post: "Have short version of the Talmud just in case anyone has any more doubts. It's time to wake up baby. What's happening to Kanye is a direct example of everything. So when I'm always preaching stop voting pro-Israel.












						Jews 'own banks, they own the media' says model Carmen Ortega
					

She also shared a tweet by Candace Owens to her Instagram story, writing: "Who runs the banks? How many more times will I be right about these people?"




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There have been numerous articles in mainstream media lately about the viral success of an 2008 video of a Jewish boys' choir on TikTok.

The Miami Boys Choir rendition of "Yerushalayim" has been obsessed over by TikTok users and viewed millions of times. And the adoration is not ironic - the viewers latch onto the performance by the boys as heartfelt.

The song "Yerushalayim" itself is, of course, about Jerusalem. It is a quote from Psalms:




> Yerushalayim                  (_Jerusalem)_
> Harim Saviv La           (_Mountains surround it)_
> V’Hashem Saviv L’amo    (_And God surrounds His people)_
> Ma’ata v’ad olam           (_From this time until eternity)  _(Psalms 125:2).



So it was inevitable that the usual haters would find out that this was a song about the ancient attachment to Jerusalem - and have second thoughts about how much they love the song.

Sure enough, Emmie, the music magazine of the University of Wisconsin, tweeted how upset they were when they realized what the lyrics were about (which are all over TikTok).



This is clearly antisemitic, not "anti-Zionist." If you are upset over Jews singing about Jerusalem - and quoting the Hebrew scriptures, no less - then you are against Judaism itself, not "Zionists."  The fact that the University of Wisconsin does not condemn this obvious hate is troubling.

But notice what they say: they are upset that the boys singing "Yerushalayim" are singing about *Israel*.

Which means that even the antisemites understand, deep down, that Jerusalem is part of Israel. 










						An own-goal by the antisemites at University of Wisconsin music magazine
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hey, Kanye West defenders: Critiquing 'secular elites' is actually still antisemitism
					

Conservative commentators rushed to Kanye West's defense, saying that his comments were not aimed at 'religious Jews,' only 'secular elites.'




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*New video leaks of Trump disparaging Jewish Americans, repeating antisemitic tropes:* A documentary filmmaker who interviewed the former preisdent last year released a clip that shows Trump asking whether the filmmaker was a “good Jewish character,” describing Persians as “very good salesmen” and complaining that Israeli Jews favored him more than Jews in the United States. Trump also talked about commuting the sentence of “the rabbi” from Iowa, referring to Sholom Rubashkin, who ran a kosher meat packing plant and was not in fact a rabbi. The video comes on the heels of Trump’s recent social media post warning American Jews to “get their act together… before it is too late!”










						New video leaks of Trump disparaging Jewish Americans, repeating antisemitic tropes
					

The outtake was filmed by British documentary filmmaker Alex Holder, who was interviewing former President Donald Trump in 2021.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A thoroughly disgusting, antisemitic 1969 blood libel by Fatah and Leftist activists: "Shalom & Napalm"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Jordan's Addustour, "Hate and Terror in Zionism!!" by Rashid Hassan:




> Zionism is based mostly on forgery and reversal of facts..and distortion of the Torah and Talmud, and the writings of extremist thinkers. Zionists like Jabotinsky.
> 
> The first of these myths and distortions is their claim that they are “God’s Chosen People”! It is a statement that many of the Zionists believed, and considered it sacred.. while all the facts and data undermine this statement and belie this claim.
> 
> Was the Lord Jesus, peace be upon him, not sent to guide the Jews after they went astray?? So they plotted against him.. Did they not deviate from the religion of Moses, peace be upon him, and worship the calf?? Then God became angry with them, and they wandered in the Sinai desert for 40 years.. they refused to enter Palestine.. because there were a mighty people in it.. “Go, you and your Lord, and fight. I am sitting here.” So humiliation and misery struck them until the day they are resurrected!!
> 
> They rejected the invitation of the Messiah.. and did not obey Moses.. and conspired against Muhammad on all of them.
> 
> The Jews created myths and legends and believed in them and excelled in forgery and fabrication. The study curricula in their schools and universities are based on forgery, reversal of facts, brainwashing of students and spreading hatred.
> 
> Didn’t their chief rabbi compare the Palestinian Arabs to insects?. He asked the army to crush them with his feet, because they are just “goyim” who do not deserve to live because they are below the level of human beings!!



From a number of Palestinian and Jordanian sites, part 7 of an antisemitic series I mentioned a few weeks ago by Dr. Najeeb Qaddoumi, where he explains:




> The Jews followed the following methods to achieve their Zionist goals:
> 
> - Control of the media.
> 
> - Issuing "Protocols of the Elders of Zion" which are considered the most dangerous documents in the modern era, which called for the demolition of morals, the destruction of religions, the control of sex, the role of prostitution and its dissemination among young people and dirty literature to destroy families, and work to destroy the internationalist thought of non-Jews.







> Today's Arab media antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Members of the Jewish community in Hamburg demonstrated outside the German city’s University of the Fine Arts in protest against the recent appointment of two guest faculty members who were involved in curating this year’s Documenta art show, which was plagued by a succession of antisemitism scandals.
“I cannot understand how one can come up with the idea of bringing two people from this group to Hamburg as a reward and offering them a guest professorship,” Shlomo Bistritzky, Hamburg’s main rabbi, told reporters during the protest.

Around 20 members of the community attended the demonstration, carrying a banner that declared, “We are not pigs. For art without Jew hatred” — a reference to a mural that was later removed from the show which featured a soldier wearing a helmet shaped in the head of a pig and emblazoned with the word “Mossad,” Israel’s security and intelligence agency.

(full article online)










						Jews in Hamburg Protest State-Funded Professorships for Artists Involved in Festival Plagued by Antisemitism
					

[Illustrative] A protestor outside the Documenta art festival in Germany holds a sign reading “Where Israel is boycotted, Jews are …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-Hating Middle East Eye Blacklists Hitler Fan Palestinian Journo After Story Goes Viral On Twitter | Honest Reporting
					

The allegedly Qatari-funded Middle East Eye has become the latest organization to cut ties with Palestinian journalist Shatha Hammad following an




					honestreporting.com


----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.



Stop supporting anti-Semites. Your party, the DemoKKKrat party, has FOUR Holocaust deniers representing you in Congress right now. And your party has NEVER sanctioned any of them for their atrocious bigotry. In fact, they like it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> Stop supporting anti-Semites. Your party, the DemoKKKrat party, has FOUR Holocaust deniers representing you in Congress right now. And your party has NEVER sanctioned any of them for their atrocious bigotry. In fact, they like it.


You have Nazis, KKK, and all other Jew hating people in Congress, M J Green and others,  and as voters.

Go look into a mirror.


----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


> You have Nazis, KKK, and all other Jew hating people in Congress, M J Green and others,  and as voters.
> 
> Go look into a mirror.



Not true. But I will note virtually all the anti-Semites you spotlighted in the many posts above, such as Linda Sarsour and Zahra Billoo, are HUGE supporters of the DemoKKKrat party, and the support is mutual. Why is that? Why are these virulent anti-Semites drawn to the DemoKKKrat party, your party?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


>



The DemoKKKrat party has emboldened anti-Semites across the country and across the world. There are consequences to electing Holocaust deniers like Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib, and Ayana Pressley. 

Remember this when you vote, everyone. Don't let the Nazis take over.


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> Not true. But I will note virtually all the anti-Semites you spotlighted in the many posts above, such as Linda Sarsour and Zahra Billoo, are HUGE supporters of the DemoKKKrat party, and the support is mutual. Why is that? Why are these virulent anti-Semites drawn to the DemoKKKrat party, your party?


[Stay in your fantasy world.  You do not fool anyone.]

Feb 5, 2021 — Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.), who is quickly becoming the de facto face of the Republican Party, has suggested that the deadly neo-Nazi rally in ...



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/02/05/199-house-republicans-have-embraced-anti-semitism-violence/
		










						Kari Lake endorsed an antisemitic Oklahoma Republican who says 'the Jews' are evil
					

Less than a month ago, Kari Lake rejected an endorsement from a prominent antisemitic man, saying that she “absolutely denounces bigotry in all its forms, especially anti-semitism.”




					www.azmirror.com
				








Clockwise from top left: Matt Gaetz, Louie Gohmert, Paul Gosar, Kevin McCarthy, Steve Scalise, and Steve King.
Photo: AP









						Six GOP House Members Who Need to Resign for Anti-Semitism Before Ilhan Omar
					

Trump wants Ilhan Omar to resign from Congress over purportedly anti-Semitic remarks. Why hasn’t Trump asked for these six Republicans to resign, too?




					theintercept.com


----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


> [Stay in your fantasy world.  You do not fool anyone.]
> 
> Feb 5, 2021 — Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.), who is quickly becoming the de facto face of the Republican Party, has suggested that the deadly neo-Nazi rally in ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/02/05/199-house-republicans-have-embraced-anti-semitism-violence/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kari Lake endorsed an antisemitic Oklahoma Republican who says 'the Jews' are evil
> 
> 
> Less than a month ago, Kari Lake rejected an endorsement from a prominent antisemitic man, saying that she “absolutely denounces bigotry in all its forms, especially anti-semitism.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.azmirror.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top left: Matt Gaetz, Louie Gohmert, Paul Gosar, Kevin McCarthy, Steve Scalise, and Steve King.
> Photo: AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six GOP House Members Who Need to Resign for Anti-Semitism Before Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> Trump wants Ilhan Omar to resign from Congress over purportedly anti-Semitic remarks. Why hasn’t Trump asked for these six Republicans to resign, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com



This silly gossip doesn't change the fact that you have FOUR Holocaust deniers representing you in Congress, and that virtually all the prominent anti-Semites in the media, like Linda Sarsour, are DemoKKKrats who have the full support of the party.

This is what you vote for. You want this.


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> The DemoKKKrat party has emboldened anti-Semites across the country and across the world. There are consequences to electing Holocaust deniers like Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib, and Ayana Pressley.
> 
> Remember this when you vote, everyone. Don't let the Nazis take over.


[ Keep trying]



Why did Republicans vote against combatting Neo-Nazis in our military and law enforcement?​---------------








						Republicans apparently have no problem with Nazis in our military
					

There once was a time when being anti-Nazi was being a good American. How has that changed? And why?



					www.azcentral.com
				












						California congressman becomes latest Republican to invoke Nazis to defend Trump, bash Biden
					

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-Santa Clarita) said the Justice Department was acting "more like a Third Reich" after FBI searched Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> This silly gossip doesn't change the fact that you have FOUR Holocaust deniers representing you in Congress, and that virtually all the prominent anti-Semites in the media, like Linda Sarsour, are DemoKKKrats who have the full support of the party.
> 
> This is what you vote for. You want this.


I have given you a chance to stop.  You want to politicize this thread into an election issue, do it on your own threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the man who digs for dirt on anti-Zionists and antisemites running for public office in Ontario
					

Michael Teper calls himself an enemy of antisemitism and a fan of open government.




					thecjn.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cyclical American Antisemitism
					

Hushed-up institutional antisemitism at universities in the last century has recently garnered attention at Stanford and in an expose at Tablet Magazine about the Ivy League. These headlines hit home. Growing up, my mother would tell stories of my family’s ascent in America to remind us not to...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year, recorded antisemitic incidents were at a record high. We can’t deny that we are losing a battle against Antisemitism in the UK; and some would say globally. 

Antisemitism is now so mainstream that famous artists can openly brag of their ability to be antisemitic without fear of financial loss. This then begs the question, why are we losing? Every year, our community pools our time, energy, and resources in attempts to counter it. We pressure social media platforms to update their community service agreements, we press police forces to do their jobs in protecting our community and we write to the BBC begging they deal with their bias. It isn’t working.

We are countering Antisemitism and that is where the problem lies. Countering is reactive not proactive. We act once an incident occurs but what do we do to prevent the ideologies that motivate said actions? Of course, it is easy to say that everybody is entitled to their own views, nobody has to like us, they just need to not harm us. However, that is assuming that people come to feel negatively towards Jews all on their lonesome, which isn’t the case. Antisemitism is spoon-fed to the masses from their youth in such small quantities that making a fuss about any individual supplement is considered making a fuss about nothing. We would become the whingy Jew if we were to comment; this is the objective of the microaggression. I am referring to the Media, more specifically, to pop culture fiction.


Hypodermic syringe theory may have become a less popular model in recent years, for the fact it relies on the less-than-complimentary idea that the masses are passive sponges, but it seems to be uniquely useful for explaining the transmission of antisemitism. However, unlike in Goebbels’s era, the Antisemitism has become a subplot in a bigger story. A more swallowable tablet. 


Netflix’s top ten show ‘Never have I ever’, a teenage romantic comedy which features an Ashkenazi Jewish side character, reached 55 million hours of viewership after just two days of the release of season two. The show features a diverse range of actors and seems to be progressive in that it shares a Hindu girl’s romantic struggles; refreshing. The show’s only Jewish character just happens to be a spoilt rich kid subjected to holocaust insults. His standout characteristic is his wealth. Similarly, the DC comics company, responsible for some of our favourite heroes, produced the television show ‘Harley Quinn’ the animated series. The popular show is estimated to have 21.3 times the average demand of TV series in America. Undoubtably popular, and undoubtably problematic. The show features a wide range of Jewish character such as the penguin (an Evil Jewish banker, featured prominently in a scene at a Bar Mitzvah), Cy Borgman (A morally questionable Jewish Landlord who is implied to have committed war crimes) and Harley Quinn’s parents (who sell her out for money.) If that wasn’t enough, the creators of the series described Cy Borgman as “half-man half-Jew.”


The list could go on, almost endlessly. These shows are very different from satirical programmes, like South Park, in the way that they do not make fun of every group; Jews are given special treatment. The shows are often seen as progressive and so the viewer’s guard is down. The viewership of these shows is also key, many shows are intended for teenagers and young adults, the perfect age groups for brainwashing. Unlike social media, television can only be consumed. There is no in-built room for discourse where people can respond in the moment. There is no room for some enlightened person to make a tweet thread explaining why something is antisemitic.


So, we have established that countering Antisemitism isn’t enough and that ideology is, for the most part, ignored until it turns to action. What is left but production. Producing pop culture that offers an alternative, and truer, narrative about the Jewish people could potentially do more to decrease antisemitism. Look at The Marvellous Mrs Maisel, as an example, with an audience demand of 10.2 times the American average TV series in America. Mrs Maisel, other than being a delightfully funny and empowered fictional Jewess, features historical Jewish comedian and activist Lenny Bruce. By producing more shows which tell our stories and contributions to the world, we can make the masses less accepting of antisemitism. We also enable ourselves to have a strong Jewish identity that isn’t all encompassed by victimhood. Jewish people have contributed so much to society and being remembered *only* as victims is disempowering historical erasure. Many terrible things have happened, but we are more than all of that.











						Op-ed: Why we are losing the battle against Antisemitism
					

Last year, recorded antisemitic incidents were at a record high.




					www.eyeonantisemitism.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Saturday October 8, the artist Ye, formerly Kanye West, declared to his 18 million Instagram followers that he was “going death con 3 on Jewish people,” adding that Jews “have toyed with me and tried to black ball anyone whoever opposes your agenda.”

In the days that followed, I wrote a piece for the 10/14 edition of “The Jerusalem Post” expressing my own experiences with growing antisemitism in the U.S. and abroad. “This isn’t a matter of my Jewish faith,” I wrote. “It’s a fundamental breakdown of our shared humanity.” And though my statement was supported by many friends and colleagues throughout the industry, I also encountered several disconcerting instances of trepidation. The outright silence of others spoke volumes.

Ken Burns’ recent documentary “The U.S. and the Holocaust” bluntly illustrates how the U.S. was initially unwilling to intervene in the Holocaust, even as evidence of its horrors publicly unfolded. Most of all, it reminds us that complacency is akin to complicity. 

We’re now seeing our nation get more virulent and divisive by the day. We hear hate speech shared by public figures on global platforms. History can — and often does — repeat. But next time, will we allow inaction to prevail? As a descendant of refugees, many of whom died in the Holocaust, I will not tolerate antisemitism, racism, ignorance or hate from individuals or institutions, celebrities or politicians, friends, colleagues, or strangers. Neither should you.

On Saturday October 15, Ye appeared on Revolt TV’s “Drink Champs” to defiantly double-down. Not only did he endorse falsehoods about Jewish control of the media, but he went on to dismiss the indisputable — and adjudicated — facts of George Floyd’s murder. 

I don’t buy the argument that Ye’s mental illness allows for public displays of malignant stupidity, and I don’t believe the platforms he’s been given should be exempt from responsibility either. My anger has only intensified in the days since, as have my questions: why have Ye’s music business partners — record labels, publishers, touring agencies, merch companies, etc. — remained silent?  Is his brand so valuable that it overshadows his messaging? Is his fame so important that it’s worth the eventual price we may all pay? I will not stay silent, allow Ye’s message to dissipate over time, or wait until he says something even more destructive in the future. Neither should you.

And yet the problem is not simply Ye.  He may be the most current public figure spewing antisemitism and racism, but is certainly not alone; from Sunday morning preachers and white nationalists to college campuses, city councils, and even members of Congress, ignorance and hate are gaining traction daily. If recent statements by Tommy Tuberville, Nury Martinez or Donald Trump haven’t shocked you, then what will it take?  If you’re not getting angry or frightened, you’re not paying attention.

The creative community has a greater responsibility than most. Our voice — particularly among young people — is pervasive. Our influence is global. Which is why our time to act is _now._ We must speak up, no matter what the cost. And we must encourage our friends, families, colleagues and leaders to do the same.

Let me be perfectly clear, this is not about “cancel culture,” “wokeness” or any other buzzword used to denigrate empathy and undermine compassion. This is about stopping racism, bigotry, misogyny, homophobia and antisemitism in its tracks before it repeats itself to a degree we pray it never reaches again. We cannot idly stand by in fear, silence, or indifference. We must not allow the horrors of the past to infect our future.

The choices we collectively make over the next few months will matter for years to come. Through it all, I will march with you; I will scream with you; I will stand with you. And for the sake of our industry, our integrity, and our very survival as intelligent and rational beings, I am humbly asking you to do the same.











						Dear Music Industry: When it Comes to Antisemitic Rhetoric, Your Silence Is Deafening
					

On Saturday October 8, the artist Ye, formerly Kanye West, declared to his 18 million Instagram followers that he was “going death con 3 on Jewish people,” adding that Jews “have toyed with me and …




					variety.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fashion house Balenciaga drops Kanye West after antisemitic outbursts
					

Parent company says it will no longer collaborate with rapper, who had worked extensively with Spanish brand, including recently modeling its clothing during Paris Fashion Week




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.











						Republicans tolerant of Jew-hatred of Marjorie Taylor Greene -opinion
					

Where are the Republican leaders to denounce MTG's remarks comparing Biden to Hitler?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Learn About Jews From Jews, Rather Than The People Who Hate Them
					

An eclectic introduction to some of the world’s most misunderstood people




					newsletters.theatlantic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guilty of Nazi-like crimes. That’s the verdict of a United Nations “commission of inquiry” on Israel that was created by the U.N. Human Rights Council to commit the Nazi-like crime of demonizing and destroying the Jewish state. Archetypal moral inversion.

The “inquiry” was created in May 2021 and released its first report to the General Assembly on October 20, 2022. Not one Western democracy voted to create the “inquiry,” but the U.N.’s top human rights body has rather unusual characteristics. Only 30 percent of Human Rights Council members are free democracies; Islamic states hold the balance of power through a system of regional groups, and its members include such human rights luminaries as China, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Venezuela.

The “inquiry” is in keeping with its architects. All three members of the “inquiry” were selected because they had already declared Israel guilty of the crimes they were charged with investigating. The mandate of the “inquiry” oozes double standards in its massive breadth, scope and resources.

The “inquiry” issued a first report to the Human Rights Council in June and it didn’t take long for its members to distinguish themselves by pushing anti-Semitic tropes. Member Chris Sidoti from Australia dismissed the voices of Jewish victims of discrimination with the retort that “accusations of anti-Semitism are thrown around like rice at a wedding.” In July, member Miloon Kothari from India claimed that “the Jewish lobby” and its money controlled social media and the inquiry’s bad press. He also suggested kicking Israel out of the U.N.

The chair of the “inquiry,” former U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, is herself a pusher of “the extremist Israel lobby” canard, the “apartheid Israel” slander, and BDS (Boycotts, Divestment and Sanctions). So in August, Pillay unleashed an unapologetic, self-serving defense of her colleagues’ appalling behavior. U.N. authorities did nothing to remove them from office. Obviously, they all had violated the basic U.N. rules requiring impartiality, objectivity and personal integrity—but that’s why they were chosen in the first place.






__





						The UN gives a master class in anti-Semitism
					

Commission of Inquiry on Israel report peddles Jew-hatred.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Special Report: What it's really like to be Jewish at GW, a campus 'hotspot' of antisemitism
					

National organizations have pushed a narrative that Jews are under siege on college campuses. The students say it's more complicated.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The EoZ Definition of Antisemitism​*Antisemitism*_ is
hostility toward, 
denigration of
malicious lies about or 
discrimination against_

*Jews*

_as individual Jews, 
as a people, 
as a religion, 
as an ethnic group or 
as a nation (i.e., Israel.)_​


The formatting is deliberate, although not strictly necessary. It emphasizes that there is a list of actions that are included in the definition of antisemitism, as well as a list of potential targets, but the central and immutable point is that Jews are the object of vitriol.

The centrality of Jews to the definition contrasts with the IHRA Working Definition. The core IHRA Working Definition says the targets of hatred may be Jews, non-Jews, Jewish institutions, property or religious facilities. This is not strictly true. The target of antisemites is always Jews, and the others are simply proxies for Jews. For example, synagogues that are converted to churches may still have Jewish symbols on their facades, but they are no longer the objects of attack because there are no Jews associated with them anymore.

The definition has four types of general actions that define antisemitism, and five terms for the object of these actions. The objects represent the different dimensions of what it means to be a Jew.

_“Hostility toward Jews”_ is, I believe, a better formulation than “hate towards Jews.” Hate is internal while hostility is generally noticeable to others. It does little good to make antisemitism a thought crime – antisemites usually don’t admit that they hate Jews, but they often display hostility towards Jews. “Hostility towards Jews” includes violence.

_“Denigration of Jews”_ is any act or speech that unfairly criticizes Jews. This is emphatically not “criticism of Jews” – one can have criticisms of Jews as a people or a nation or as individuals without being antisemitic. Denigration crosses the line from rational to irrational.

_“Malicious lies about Jews”_ includes all conspiracy theories involving Jews, and there are hundreds of them. It also includes any stereotyping of Jews: it is difficult to imagine a more heterogeneous group than Jews are, and any assumption that Jews all are on the same page with any issue is invariably a malicious lie.

_“Discrimination against Jews”_ is obviously antisemitic, just as any discrimination against any people is bigotry. Notably, the IHRA core definition does not mention discrimination.

Now let’s look at the objects, Jews as “X.”

*“Jews as individual Jews”* means that the words and actions are directed against Jews simply because they are Jews.

*“Jews as a people”* emphasizes the peoplehood of Jews whether they are religious or not. Jews have been referred to as a people (“_am_”) since Biblical times. Attacking Jews as a people is clearly antisemitic.

*“Jews as a religion”* includes attacking Judaism itself. Again, we are only speaking of unfair or malicious attacks. Judaism may be criticized as may any other religion without it being antisemitic. (Admittedly, the language is a little stilted here.)

*“Jews as an ethnic group”* includes those who attack Jews for racial or xenophobic reasons. I didn’t want to say “Jews as a racial group” because Jews are emphatically not a racial group. Most Jews are, however, part of an ethnic group and have been discriminated against or attacked on that basis.

Finally, we reach *“Jews as a nation (i.e., Israel.)”*

The IHRA definition seems to bend over backwards to treat anti-Zionism as a special case of antisemitism. *It isn’t. *Any student of antisemitism knows how modern anti-Zionism is a new label on a very old bottle. Just because there is not complete congruity between Zionism and Judaism is not a reason to treat anti-Zionism as anything other than antisemitism – there is not perfect correspondence between Jews as a people, as a religion or as an ethnic group/tribe, either. Converts to Judaism aren’t ethnic Jews and most Jews aren’t religious. That doesn’t make attacks against those groups any less antisemitic.

The same goes for the modern State of Israel. As the late Rabbi Jonathan Sacks eloquently stated,



> _Jews have lived in almost every country under the sun. In 4,000 years, only in Israel have they been able to live as a free, self-governing people. …Only in Israel can Jews today speak the Hebrew of the Bible as the language of everyday speech. Only there can they live Jewish time within a calendar structured according to the rhythms of the Jewish year. Only in Israel can Jews once again walk where the prophets walked, climb the mountains Abraham climbed and to which David lifted his eyes. Israel is the only place where Jews have been able to live Judaism in anything other than an edited edition, continuing the story their ancestors began.[iii]_


Judaism and Israel are bound together. Jews know this - and the antisemites know this, too. Identifying with the State of Israel is a core component of what it is to be a Jew, not an exception.

Classic antisemitism says Jews poisoned the wells. Modern antisemitism says Israelis poison the wells and water.

Classic antisemitism says Jews delight in killing children. Modern antisemitism says the same about Israelis.

Classic antisemitism says Jews control major world governments. Modern antisemitism says the same about Zionists.

Classic antisemitism excludes Jews from clubs and organizations. Modern antisemitism excludes Zionists from “progressive” spaces.

There is no need to apologize for saying that modern antisemitism, in the guise of anti-Zionism, is just another flavor of classic antisemitism. The similarities dwarf the differences.

The IHRA Working Definition seems defensive when mentioning Israel. It says, “Manifestations [of antisemitism] might include the targeting of the state of Israel, conceived as a Jewish collectivity. However, criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.”

How is that different than criticism of Judaism, or criticism of Jews as a people? Any honest criticism is fair game for all those categories of what it means to be a Jew, not just for Israel. The IHRA does no favors by differentiating Israel from Judaism in this context.

We can run this same exercise against all the speech and actions in the first half of my definition. Hostility towards Jews as individual Jews, as a people, as an ethnic group or as a religion is clearly antisemitism – and so is hostility towards Israel as a nation. Hostility goes way beyond sober criticism, and it betrays the irrationality of the hostile party. Why single out Israel in this regard?

Denigration of Israel is similar. What other nation gets regularly denigrated? Saying Israel has no right to exist is on the same moral plane as saying Jews have no right to exist as a people – or that Jews are not a people at all, which is a favored accusation among Arab antisemites specifically to argue that a Israel has no right to exist as a homeland for people who merely share a religion. Again, classic and modern antisemitism are entwined.

Malicious lies about Israel fit in the same category as malicious lies about any group. The malice betrays the hate, and the hate is what drives the malice. The apartheid lie, the ethnic cleansing lie, the racism lie – they are just as illegitimate and revolting as the Christ-killing lie, the Elders of Zion lie, the _Untermensch_ lie.

The same logic goes with “discrimination against Jews as a nation.” When Israel is discriminated against, we all know it is because it is the only state that is filled with and controlled by Jews. Vehement denials of antisemitism are not arguments.

For the purposes of determining what antisemitism is, Israel is not a special case of the collective Jew. _It is a core example. _Nowadays, it is perhaps the paradigm of being a Jewish object of hate.

(full article online )










						A plea to the @ADL (and others): read my paper and adopt my algorithmic definition of antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I found an interesting 1921 book in German called "The Jew in Caricature," that gives a history of how Jews were caricatured throughout the ages up until the book's publication.

It appears to be a scholarly work, pointing out the antisemitic history of caricature. It discusses the phenomenon of Judensau - obscene sculptures and and drawings of Jews acting obscenely with pigs - at length. They can still be seen in cathedrals in Europe.





The author goes on to the 19th century with a large number of caricatures of Jews in popular magazines and newspapers.





_Miss Goldstein, I've been looking for a woman for a long time for which, as my wife,    I need not be jealous of. Why? Because jealousy is disruptive in business. and you Fraulein, would be just to my liking . . ._






They find examples from all over the world.




Political flyer for antisemitic candidate Adophe Willette



Towards the end of the book the antisemitic caricatures of Germany circa 1919 are indistinguishable from Nazi posters. 

It would be nice if someone would translate this book. 










						The Jew in Caricature (1921 German book)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year I mentioned an Arab conspiracy theory that there is an "Islamic University of Tel Aviv" where Jews are taught to become secret Muslim preachers, where they infiltrate Muslim lands and corrupt the teachings of Islam.

An Egyptian news site has exciting new information about this fictional university:




> Recently, publications about the Islamic University in Tel Aviv have spread on social media, and some have praised the validity of that information, and others have attacked that information, and it has become oscillating between truth and rumor.
> 
> In this dialogue with Professor Dr. Said Askar, who specializes in Islamic studies in the hadith and its sciences at the Faculty of Fundamentals of Religion, Al-Azhar University, he revealed to us much about the validity of the existence of the Islamic University in Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Who joins Islamic University in Tel Aviv?  _
> 
> Only the Jews join it and those who study it are the Da’esh [ISIS] who claim their knowledge of the Islamic religion.
> 
> _What is the purpose of this university?_
> 
> The aim of it is to know the Islamic religion and its history and to search for loopholes, the aim of which is to question Muslims in their religion. And to study the conditions of Muslims in a systematic way so that they can know the weaknesses and strengths. This is what we find in some Hebrew newspapers and websites that speak of Quranic verses and hadiths and when they pretend to congratulate Muslims on holidays.
> 
> _What is the benefit of distorting the Islamic religion? _
> 
> The benefit is that they believe that the Islamic religion attacks Judaism and that they believe that they can respond to Muslims through religion. They can brainwash young people who join ISIS and create immoral principles of religion.
> 
> _When was this university established?_
> 
> A long time ago, because it was the one who brought out Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, who served a lot in the Israeli Mossad, and before they executed him, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi admitted this.
> 
> I would like to add to this that whoever leads Libya now is a graduate of that university... His militias and all leaders are Jews, and the evidence for that when some of them were arrested, they found their nationalities were Jewish.
> 
> _From your point of view, Doctor, can the Arab world demand the demolition of this university because it is considered a source of terrorism?  _
> 
> Of course, the whole world must intervene, but normalization has spread in some countries, and if they talk about the demolition of that university, it will be said that this is an internal matter in Israel that no one can control but Israel.
> 
> _Why wasn't that university known before that we only heard about it at this time?  _
> 
> Because it was secret in the beginning, like the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, but after the fall of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and others, the matter began to appear completely and many talked about it.


The only person I can find with this name at Al Azhar University is in the Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology.











						"Islamic University of Tel Aviv" conspiracy theory grows
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Henri-Charles Dahan, born in 1947, was a young witness to the rising violence (‘the events’) against French rule in Algeria leading to the exodus of its Jews in 1962. In his grandfather’s generation, the main threat came from far-right white settlers (Pieds Noirs) who burned down his business. But in the 1950s, when Dahan attended the Lycee Bugeaud in Algiers, the purveyors of antisemitism were Muslim. Here is an extract from his eye-opening account of those times for Morial, the newsletter of the Algerian Jews in France. ( With thanks: Leon)*

(full article online)









						Algeria: we left because of Muslim antisemitism • Point of No Return
					

Henri-Charles Dahan, born in 1947, was a young witness to the rising violence (‘the events’) against French rule in Algeria leading to the exodus of its Jews in 1962. In his grandfather’s generation, the main threat came from far-right white settlers (Pieds Noirs) who burned down his business...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemites in Los Angeles, California, stated their support for recent tirades against Jews made by Ye, the rapper formerly known as Kanye West, by hanging banners over a freeway in the city and declaring that “Kanye is right about the Jews.”

It appeared that the racist Goyim Defense League was behind the move, with members photographed performing Nazi salutes beside the banner.

(full article online)









						Antisemites hang banner over LA freeway declaring Kanye ‘right about the Jews’
					

Goyim Defense League trying to capitalize on Ye's comments by targeting the Black community with antisemitic propaganda, ADL says




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ofek Preis won’t walk to class by herself anymore. She’s afraid of being harassed for being Jewish.

“I’m just so burnt out from this. I just want to go to class and have a normal class. Then I remember that there is so much antisemitism here. It can be really debilitating,” said Preis, a 21-year-old senior at State University of New York (SUNY) New Paltz.

“It’s shocking and triggering. You start to feel you have no control of your learning environment; you feel unsafe everywhere,” she told The Times of Israel.

Preis isn’t alone: Jewish students across the United States report being excluded from campus organizations, targeted on social media and harassed in classes by students and professors alike. Additionally, they’ve seen dormitories and sidewalks vandalized with swastikas, and buildings plastered with flyers that equate Birthright trips to Israel with genocide and call for Zionists to “fuck off.”

Yet, often lost in the coverage of these incidents is the emotional toll they take on the Jewish students.

(full article online)









						US students report jump in mental scarring from campus antisemitism, but see no end
					

From a Jewish sexual assault survivor targeted by her support group, to a pupil afraid to wear a Star of David, young Jews say they walk on campuses in fear of hate crimes




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An academic described by the UK’s Jewish Chronicle (JC) as a “disgraced anti-Zionist” recently shocked a televised panel discussion with his positions on Iran’s wave of popular protests, which seek regime change in the face of several high-profile murders of innocent women.

The discussion was televised on Red Line TV and included comments by Miller denying that Mahsa Amini was murdered, the JC reported. In reality, Amini was arrested for not wearing a hijab and died in custody, with all evidence pointing to brutal treatment at the hands of regime thugs as her cause of death.

According to Miller, “[W]hat was happening in Iran was ‘an armed insurrection from the outside which is being directed by the US and by Israel through their proxies.'”

Miller added, “Do you think that Palestine can be liberated without the Islamic Republic of Iran? Of course it can’t. It’s absurd – an absurd position.”

While he served as a professor of political sociology at the University of Bristol, he was fired in October 2021 after an internal investigation found he “did not meet the standards of behaviour [we] expect from [our] staff.”

According to the JC, the specific comments that ended Miller’s career at the university were references to Jewish students as “pawns” of the state of Israel and his call for “an end to Zionism as a functioning ideology in the world”.

Miller claimed there is an “all-out onslaught by the Israeli government, mainly through the ministry of strategic affairs but also other ministries too, on the left globally,” accusing Israelis of trying “to impose their will all over the world.”


(full article online)









						‘Disgraced Anti-Zionist’ Professor: Only Iran Can ‘Liberate Palestine’ | United with Israel
					

'Do you think that Palestine can be liberated without the Islamic Republic of Iran? Of course it can’t,' said David Miller during a recent televised discussion.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Demand CUNY Appoint Antisemitism Investigator Who is NOT Antisemitic | United with Israel
					

The City University of New York cannot be trusted to police itself on antisemitism.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Adidas cuts ties with Ye over antisemitic remarks that caused an uproar
					

The decision follows a nearly decade-long relationship between the German sneaker giant and the rap superstar, also known as Kanye West.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hatred of Jews has been a feature of world history for centuries. But only in the late 19th century did a new specific word emerge to describe it. 

What prompted the coining of the neologism “anti-Semitism” was the perception of an altered relationship between Jews and the peoples among whom they lived that could not accurately be described as mere “Judeophobia” or “Jew-hatred.” The felt need for a new word affected not just self-identified anti-Semites. It was recognized by Jews and non-Jews throughout Europe and wherever Europeans settled in the world.  

Anti-Semitism, as a concept and a movement, was a response to the so-called Jewish Question, which was itself precipitated by the remarkable economic, cultural and political ascent of the Jews during the 19th century and their entry into mainstream European life. For some of the peoples among whom they lived, this rapid accumulation of power was ominously threatening. Accustomed to seeing Jews as small-time chiselers, heretics, peddlers, and parasites, they were now confronted by Jewish political leaders, cultural luminaries, bankers, captains of industry, army officers, professors, and bosses. No longer powerless outsiders, Jews were seen as wielders of surreptitiously acquired power.  

Seeing only the dramatic success stories, this view ignored the thousands of still impoverished Jews dwelling in Eastern Europe and in the slums of central and western European cities. Nevertheless, it was the fear of what Jews would do with their wildly exaggerated power that animated efforts to disempower them before it was too late — first in Germany, and then in many other countries. Conservative Christians, disaffected democrats, former liberals, nationalists, cultural critics, thwarted academics, and visionary social reformers took action against the Jewish enemy in a variety of ways. Some, though certainly not all, were convinced that a mass movement organized on the basis of Jew-hatred was the best way to proceed — assuming, probably correctly, that the great majority of their countrymen harbored some degree of resentment, suspicion, or disdain for Jews.  

The term anti-Semitism emerged to describe these efforts. In Germany, Wilhelm Marr, if not the coiner of the word then certainly one of its major early popularizers, thought of himself as a modern man, a student of history and science. Anti-Semitism allowed him to distinguish the party he launched in late 1879 — the Antisemites’ League — from the religious bigotry of medieval Jew-hatred. Like many (but not all) who shared his goals, Marr defined the Jewish Question as one of race, not religious deviance. In the past, persecution had been episodic; outbursts of terrible violence alternated with long periods of quiet relations between Jews and their neighbors. In Marr’s view, such lackadaisical Jew-hatred had allowed Jews to grow stronger and, in fact, launch plans for conquest of the non-Jewish world. Mere religious prejudice had failed to halt their rise. The Jews had become too powerful, too entrenched in society, to be beaten back by the occasional pogrom. 

(Full article online)










						Where the Word 'Anti-Semitism' Comes From | My Jewish Learning
					

Hatred of Jews has been a feature of world history for centuries. But only in the late 19th century did ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chicago released its hate crime statistics for the year so far. 




> Through Oct. 18, 77 hate crimes had been reported to the [Chicago’s Commission on Human Relations,] a 71% increase from the 45 reported to the commission through the same period last year.
> 
> The most frequent targets were Jews (18). Black people were the target 16 times, while in 12 cases white people reported being targeted. After that the reported targets were members of the LGBTQ community (8, not including one crime specifically noted as anti-lesbian); Asian (5); biracial (5); Arab (3); Catholic (1).
> 
> Those numbers reflect only hate crimes reported to the commission; the Chicago Police Department received reports of 120 hate crimes during the same period.



The Chicago Police hate crimes dashboard shows things a bit differently. And the most frightening part is the increase of anti-Jewish hate crimes in Chicago. (The beige line is anti-Jewish crimes.)




Between 2021 and (partial) 2022, anti-Black crimes went from 22 to 27; anti-gay plummeted from 27 to 11, but anti-Jewish hate crimes skyrocketed from 8 to 25 - and there are still two months to go.

While hate crimes against Blacks and Jews are very similar in Chicago, in New York there is no contest - Jews "win" by far in every quarter and every year. Their word chart shows the comparative number of bias crimes so far this year:




Anti-Jewish hate crimes in New York more than double any other kind (and, worryingly, anti-Asian hate crimes are now #2.)

In Los Angeles, as of June 30, there were 39 anti-Jewish incidents, down from 48 in the same time period in 2021. Antisemitic crimes are #3, behind anti-Black and anti-Hispanic. But compared to other bias crimes against religions, anti-Jewish crimes are always far ahead of the rest, with only six incidents for all other religions.

And on a victim per capita basis, anti-Jewish crimes always dwarf every other kind of hate crime.

One would think that given this, and given that the motivations behind antisemitism are way different than that behind most other hate crimes, that these big city police departments would be spending more resources on the problem.









						Not only NYC: anti-Jewish hate crimes skyrocket in Chicago, but down in LA
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alvin H Rosenfeld, the Director of the Indiana University Bloomington Institute for the Study of Contemporary Antisemitism talks about how centuries old tropes of religious antisemitism are being recycled and expressed in today’s America.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A close confidante of a Muslim Brotherhood cleric who defended Hitler and called for murdering Jews, was a featured speaker at recent back-to-back events in New York discussing Palestinian activism in the United States.

“Palestine is Al Quds [Jerusalem], and Jerusalem is Al Aqsa Mosque,” speaker Akram Kassab claimed at an Oct. 1 workshop, “Palestine: The Growth & Future of Our Cause.” He quoted his former boss, extremist cleric Sheikh Yusuf al-Qaradawi: “What would Palestine mean if it has no Jerusalem or Aqsa Mosque? Palestine without Jerusalem is like a body without a head.”

(full article online)










						US Anti-Israel Group’s Events Feature Jew-Hating Extremist’s Acolyte
					

Jewish visitors gesture as Israeli security forces secure the area at the compound that houses Al-Aqsa Mosque, known to Muslims …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Helmi Charif, who is running for Ward 3 in Windsor, posted on his Facebook page in March 2022 a bizarre theory in Arabic that “Zionists” are somehow orchestrating events taking place in Ukraine.

“From a comedian to the presidency of Ukraine, of course, with Zionist efforts led by the Ukrainian Jewish Zionist billionaire accused of corruption and actually ruling Ukraine, Ihor Kolomoisky and Zelensky is nothing but a puppet of Ihor’s hand. The Zionist lobby incited Ukraine to secede from Russia and join Europe,” Charif wrote on March 1.

The same day, Charif opined on Facebook that “Western media is now of course controlled by the Zionists.”

Writing on his Facebook page on March 30, he claimed that “Zionist mercenaries” are dedicated to destroying Christians and Muslims, writing “These Zionist mercenaries were not satisfied with occupying and destroying Palestine, but also went to Ukraine and ruined it. Wherever they go, devastation and destruction will occur. They consider themselves the masters of the world and, above all international laws, and their mission is to eliminate the Islamic and Christian religions.”

HonestReporting Canada has independently verified the translation of Helmi Charif’s words from the original Arabic.

These words go far beyond simply expressing an opinion, no matter how baseless and detached from reality. The term ‘Zionists’ suggests Jews in our estimation, and such a statement – that ‘Zionists’ are aiming to destroy Islam and Christianity – is in our view a modern day take on an ancient libel: that Jews have a secret plot to wipe out other religions.

At first glance, such statements can seem outlandish, even comical, but hardly dangerous, but tragically Jewish history has shown that concocted lies about Jewish control and plots have been used to justify horrific massacres against Jewish communities, ranging from the Crusades to pogroms in Europe, all the way to the Nazi Holocaust in the 1940s.

In short, creating and spreading antisemitic lies have been used effectively for many years to create very real violence against Jews.

(full article online )




			https://honestreporting.ca/windsor-municipal-candidate-spews-anti-israel-venom-on-facebook-where-is-the-news-media/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A prominent French imam has vowed to continue combating antisemitism and advancing interfaith dialogue with the Jewish community following an attempted attack on his mosque by a knife-wielding assailant.

“I’ve been living under police protection for years, I’m getting used to these situations but I’m still shocked,” Imam Hassen Chalghoumi told local news outletActu Seine-Saint-Denis in the wake of the incident last Friday at the mosque he serves in the Paris suburb of Drancy.

(full article online)










						Paris Imam ‘Won’t Stop Fight’ Against Antisemitism Despite Attempted Mosque Attack
					

Prominent French imam Hassen Chalghoumi (l) at a Paris ceremony on the first anniversary of the November 13, 2015 terrorist …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Being Judeophobic, antisemitic should have consequences ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tharwat el-Kherbawy is an Egyptian lawyer who used to lead the Muslim Brotherhood but left the group in 2002 and became a strident critic of the Brotherhood since then.

He gave a TV interview with his analysis of the Brotherhood which was reported in major Egyptian media. He described how dishonest the Muslim Brotherhood is, and emphasized it in a way that any Egyptian would immediately identify with:


> He emphasized that *the Brotherhood is like the Jews*; They never recognize the truth, take advantage of the social media, spread false ideas, and spread rumors.


When reaching for an example of the paradigmatic liar, and knowing that he is speaking to a national Egyptian audience, Kherbawy says that they are as bad as the Jews.

Not Zionists - Jews. 

And not one Egyptian media outlet found this to be problematic. Of course, the Jews are known to be the biggest liars in the world! It is axiomatic. Why would anyone disagree?

A 2010 Pew poll found that 95% of Egyptians have an unfavorable attitude towards Jews. The ADL finds "only" 75% of Egyptians have antisemitic attitudes. 

And modern anti-Zionists keep insisting that these Arabs are not antisemitic, but only anti-Zionist, and that Jews lived in peace and harmony in Arab countries before 1948.

There are definitely liars in this world - but they aren't the Jews.











						To Egyptians, Jews are the paradigm of dishonesty
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Model Gigi Hadid, who has posted anti-Israel messages on Instagram along with her model sister and her mogul father, reposted a message against antisemitism that comedian Amy Schumer had written.





Ynet also reported that she seems to have removed her older, anti-Israel posts, apparently including accusing Israel of "greed:"





Arab media is very upset about this.  And they seem more upset over her support of the Jewish people than for her removal of her anti-Israel posts. Here is Al Arabiya's reporting:





Her sister Bella Hadid also wrote her own recent post against antisemitism, but did not appear to make any waves in Arab media for that.

What makes these statements significant is that they may not only be a response to Kanye West's antisemitism, but from their own father Mohamed's hate. Three weeks ago, he compared Jews to Nazis on his own Instagram: "Hitler labeled the Jews as terrorist and the Germans believed and cowardly did the crime of the century. And the Zionists labeled the Palestinians terrorists in their own land.” He extended the comparison: "Yet, *the Jews* got all their money twice from Germany and Poland and other why is this such double standards? How can they decide that that’s their home in Germany? Not only they steal our homes, they demolish them with people in them most of the time and make sure they are humiliated and homeless.” 










						Arabs upset that Gigi Hadid denounced antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

He displays a similar casual antisemitism as Kanye himself, retweeting this:




Whitlock has an online show where he discusses Kanye's words and the reaction, and at one point (8:50) asks his panelists a basic question: 




> This is where I need help, and somebody jump in here. there seems to be a group of people that they're calling black or Hebrew Israelites and this seems to be very offensive, these people what they believe is very offensive that they're arguing that black people are the original Jews or are the Jews ...again I'm not plain dumb I really don't understand uh why it's offensive, or I'm not even sure what's the logic behind the argument, does anybody know?





Two of the panelists say what they know about the Black Hebrew movement and admit they don't know why this is offensive. One, author Shemeka Michelle, reads a dictionary definition of "semite" and says, sure, it sounds like Black people are semitic, why is this offensive to Jews?

Finally, former football player TJ Moe says, "My takeaway, again rudimentary understanding, and I don't know if Kanye did this,  but a lot of the [Black Hebrew] movement they are not just saying that hey, there's a lost tribe of black people who are Jews too. *They're saying you guys are imposters*
and that's where it becomes anti-semitic,  and that's where I could see them being offended ...He may have actually said it on Tucker, if I remember right, he said I think black people are the real Jews."

So there is a clear element of cluelessness going on here - not only how offensive the idea that Jews who have been persecuted for millenia for being Jewish are being called imposters is, but that if we are imposters than the centuries of expulsions and pogroms and the Holocaust becomes meaningless. Our dead aren't martyrs, they are just dead.

There is another point that is offensive - the idea of truth. There is no evidence that Black people are originally Jews, no matter how many rappers make that claim. To have a group of people come and hijack our history based on clearly false and constructed arguments is not only offensive to Jews but to history. 

The conversation notes that Black people have poetically identified with Jews since the days of slavery, which is certainly true. One interesting point again made by TJ Moe was summarized by Whitlock, that Kanye was saying "that Jewish equals oppression, black people have been oppressed for centuries, ergo black people are the real Jews." The poetry of Negro spirituals like "Go Down Moses" has morphed into many Black people literally believing that the Bible is about them.

But even though Whitlock heard these explanations, he himself enthusiastically seemed to reject them - and reject Jews as Jews - in the tweet at the top of this article, written after this video was made. 

Also, Whitlock seems to accept without question that Jews control the music industry and are therefore guilty of oppressing multimillionaire rappers.  It isn't true that Jews control the industry, and it isn't true that Black performers are treated differently than any other in their contracts.

Whitlock's cluelessness doesn't end there - he cannot understand why Jews are offended by analogies of Black people getting abortions with the Holocaust. He thinks that is valid. 

Without bothering to ask a Jew why we are offended by Kanye's clearly hateful statements, he is taking wild guesses based on pure ignorance - and drawing conclusions based on wrong information. 

Yes, it is antisemitic to compare the Black experience in America today with the Holocaust. It is antisemitic to blame Jews for unfair contracts in the music industry. It is antisemitic to say that Jewish history is a lie. It is antisemitic to say that Jews are imposters and that some other group is the real Jewish people, based on fake history and lies. it is antisemitic to to pretend that Kanye is being persecuted by a vast Jewish cabal and that he did nothing wrong. And it is offensive to assume that the Jewish outrage at Kanye's words are overblown and unfair without even understanding why they are offensive to begin with.

And it might not be antisemitic, but it is definitely offensive, that so many supporters of Kanye West don't even bother to ask the question of why his words are so hateful and offensive to begin with. 

(full article online)










						Black conservatives engaging in casual antisemitism while being clueless why Kanye is offensive
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Collier noted that the British and Scottish governments are "relatively" pro-Israel, moderating the antisemitic elements in their societies. In contrast, the Irish government, in a "top- down approach," actively encourages "anti-Israel activism" and has legislated in favor of the Boycott, Divest and Sanction movement (BDS) against Israel. Collier said there is even a "sitting Irish politician" who "liked" a Facebook post saying, "Hitler wasn't wrong." Collier was further shocked that "not a single newspaper" would report on the politician's action because "the media is also extremely hostile to Zionism [and] the state of Israel."







Collier said that the problem encompasses Ireland's members of parliament as well as its media, where any antisemitism from the left is compartmentalized and attributed to "anti-Zionism." The only antisemitism the media will report on is from "the hard right." He raised the example of Alan Shatter, Ireland's Jewish former minister of justice in 2014, who was subjected to false allegations by antisemitic and anti-Zionist members of parliament. After Irish media fueled these conspiracy theories against Shatter, Ireland's Supreme Court determined in 2019 that the justice minister had been wrongly condemned and his rights violated. During the years Shatter underwent his ordeal, he endured antisemitic abuse on social media and the street, had his political career ruined, and his reputation damaged. Despite these abuses, Shatter received no apology from the Irish government, and the travesty of justice was completely ignored by the media. Collier is firmly convinced that Shatter was "hounded out of power" because he is Jewish.

Collier said there are different causes behind the virulent anti-Zionist/anti-Israel atmosphere in Ireland. The first is the "distinct anticolonial strand going through the whole of Irish politics" which is evident in the rise of Sinn Fein, "historically the Republican Independence Movement" political party. Many Irish people, who "hate England," mistakenly believe "Britain gave the Jews Israel" and are convinced that the Jewish State epitomizes "settler colonialism." Ironically, as Israel was being established post-1945, the Zionists fought to oust the British from its mandate in Palestine.

The second cause of rampant antisemitism in Ireland is found in the country's "strand" of "classic antisemitism," now seen coming from both the "far left and the far right." Collier pointed out that even though the Irish were "officially independent" during World War II, "many of the Irish Republicans sided with the Nazis." The third cause of Irish antisemitism is rooted in the second — particular "ideologies within Christianity", which are "very strong in the Irish Catholic Church." The church is replete with belief in "replacement ideology, supersessionism, or the idea ... the Christians are the new Jews."

That the Jews have returned to their ancient homeland in Israel creates a "major ideological problem" for the Catholic Church, driving it to align with the Palestinians. Collier said that Christian charities will donate to anti-Israel non-governmental organizations (NGO's), some of which are affiliated with Palestinian terrorist groups. He said an exception in Ireland to the widespread antisemitism is that Northern Ireland, which is part of the United Kingdom, and whose predominantly Protestant citizens identify with the British, tend to be pro-Israel.

The fourth and final issue driving Irish antisemitism, Collier said, is attributable to "Islamist extremism." Whereas the U.S. and England experienced Islamist attacks after mistakenly, over the past three decades, "placing the bar for extremism far ... too high," he said Europe is "paying a deep price for it now." In Ireland, which has not experienced a large influx of Muslim migration, the antisemites there share the same "anti-colonial, anti-imperial" messages with Islamists, whom "they've accepted ... wholesale." The Islamists, essentially, are "coming in speaking the same anti-colonial, anti-imperial messaging, that the Irish do." Collier said, "anti-Zionist rhetoric," unabashedly rife on Irish streets, also creates a "hostile environment" for Jewish students on campuses. He said there are mosques preaching hate, Irish universities with Islamist academics, and the local church, all in league "bashing the state of Israel."

Collier believes that Sinn Fein's growing popularity will be accompanied by an "escalation" of antisemitism in Ireland, which he tracks through social media. He is dismayed at the trends because he said Hitler and the Holocaust "didn't just happen." Rather, their emergence can be traced back to "European antisemitism and beyond it, Christian antisemitism."

Collier is alarmed at what he sees taking place "on the ground" in Ireland, where the government and the people are "in tune with each other." Having experienced the rise in antisemitism and anti-Zionism in Scotland, as well as on U.S. campuses, Collier decided to "go public" in 2019 and expose his findings when he saw Jeremy Corbyn's rise in Britain's Labour party. "We were almost Ireland," he said, and what worries him now is "the lack of pushback" from "wider society" against the spread of antisemitism.


(full article online )










						David Collier: What Explains Ireland's Extreme Antisemitism?
					

David Collier, an independent investigative journalist focused on exposing antisemitism, spoke to a September 12th Middle East Forum Webinar (video) about the ideology and drivers of antisemitism in the anti-Israel movement in England, Scotland and




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Rien n’a changé._ That was the theme among French political papers over the weekend, two years on from the daylight decapitation of schoolteacher Samuel Paty.






The front page of Marianne
_Marianne_, the Left-wing weekly named after the personification of the French Revolution, declared on its front page: ‘Indifference has won’. _Franc-Tireur_, a universalist magazine which tackles opponents as varied as the far-Right, Islamism and ‘wokeness’, ran with ‘Fear in the School: Fundamentalism Still Threatens the Institutions’. On the centre-Right the mood was similar; _Le Figaro_, France’s oldest newspaper, used a near-identical headline and an editorial: ‘The Shame’.

The reasons for the gloom were underlined just days before the anniversary. Last week, a schoolteacher was forced into police protection after receiving death threats and anti-Semitic abuse in a letter promising the same fate as Paty. Another teacher was threatened by the relative of a pupil for merely discussing the Charlie Hebdo cartoons in class.


Far from being deterred by the knowledge of Paty’s fate, campaigns and threats against educators have continued unabated in the two years since, and in some cases have crossed the Channel.


(full article online )









						Samuel Paty two years on: rien n’a changé
					

Rien n’a changé. That was the theme among French political papers over the weekend, two years on from the daylight decapitation of schoolteacher Samuel Paty. Marianne, the Left-wing weekly named after the personification of the French Revolution, declared on its front page: ‘Indifference has...




					unherd.com


----------



## DOTR

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

DOTR said:


>


Thank you for this example of Antisemitism/ Anti Jews ideas in America.


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Vile Attacks on Reality TV Star, Haters Push Anti-Jewish Alternate Reality
					

Poster held by a protester at a UC Berkeley student senate meeting on Feb. 3, 2020. Photo: Moi Stern Weisleder. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As with everything else in Palestinian history, look beneath the surface and find antisemitism.

The Catholic Advance wrote about this conference:





Moslems and Christians - *but no Jews.* The Palestinians claim that Jews at the time were an equal minority but Jews were not invited to supposedly Palestinian nationalist conferences.

And notice that the resolutions are ultimately about attacking the Zionist community, not about promoting Palestinian nationalism. 

Also notice:








The Catholic Advance, as we will see later, clearly didn't think that Jews have any business living in Palestine. The Jewish Agency allowed women to vote way before 1929, but they  don't count.

The Women's Congress was scheduled right before the All-Palestine Arab Congress, which featured this:

(full article online)










						Scratch Palestinian history, reveal antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times today has an article, "How the Hasidic Jewish Community Became a Political Force in New York."

It mentions the 1991 Crown Heights pogrom, but it describes it in ridiculously evenhanded terms that don't reflect reality:




> The Hasidic community began to carefully build relationships with elected officials, starting in the 1950s, when Rabbi Teitelbaum found common ground with Mayor Robert F. Wagner Jr.
> 
> A pivotal moment came in 1991 when the Crown Heights riots shook the city.
> 
> The violence and chaos was almost unimaginable. Overnight, Brooklyn streets had turned into *combat zones, pitting groups of Hasidic Jews against mostly Black men *— some holding longstanding grudges over what they saw as the Hasidic community receiving preferential treatment from the police and the city.* Racial and antisemitic epithets filled the air alongside hurled rocks and bottles.*


So I looked up the original coverage by the New York Times of the rioting, and this very close to what their original article, on August 21, 1991, had claimed:



> *Hasidim and blacks clashed *in the Crown Heights section of Brooklyn through the day and into the night yesterday as the two communities, separately and bitterly, each mourned a member killed, one in a traffic accident on Monday night and the other stabbed in the racial melee that followed.
> *Bottles, rocks and ethnic slurs were hurled *as hundreds of police officers struggled to separate the screaming, taunting groups near the headquarters of the Lubavitcher sect, at 770 Eastern Parkway.



Yet the article went on to mention a number of outrages by the Black community - and not one from the Hasidim.
The very next paragraph summarized it:



> As darkness fell, about* 500 blacks, mostly young teen-agers*, gathered at the intersection of President Street and Utica Avenue, where the accident had occurred and where the dead child had lived.* They set afire at least three vehicles, one a police car, hurled rocks at houses owned by Jews and looted a sneaker store. Five reporters and photographers were beaten*, two by police officers and three by black protesters.




Not one example of  racial epithet was given. (There apparently were groups of Hasidim that threw bottles and rocks back at black youths who were attempting to hurt them.)

The other New York media was not so circumspect. Newsday's celebrated columnist, Jimmy Breslin, was nearly lynched from a cab, and not from Hasidim:









"And up in the higher echelons of journalism, some moron starts talking about balanced coverage."

Exactly. Covering a story like this as if there is "balance" between a murderous mob and a mostly peaceful group of Jews, between a tragic car accident and the purposeful murder of a Jew,  is not balanced journalism - it is irresponsible pandering to avoid appearing to be racist. 

And it is just as outrageous in 2022 as it was in 1991. 

But, hey. maybe they thought that the angry blacks were merely anti-Zionist:















						The @NYTimes mirrors its 1991 biased coverage of the Crown Heights pogrom
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

While most of the Arab stands had far fewer books on display than usual, claiming logistical shortfalls, hateful material was still present in the stalls of Syria, Libya and Egypt.​
(full article online)









						What antisemitic books are available at the Frankfurt Book Fair?
					

While most of the Arab stands had far fewer books on display than usual, claiming logistical shortfalls, hateful material was still present in the stalls of Syria, Libya and Egypt.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Ilhan Omar’s Anti-Israel Pal Smears the Jewish State | United with Israel
					

Kenneth Mejia, a candidate for LA City Controller, appears in a video spewing false antisemitic conspiracy theories.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dateline London, a BBC news program, is going off the air after a 25-year run, and the show’s editor has hinted his blame for the Jews.

Nick Guthrie, who has been editor since Dateline London’s inception, criticized the BBC brass for the cancellation.

Speaking at a farewell party for the show, Guthrie said, “Just because a particular group, government, lobby groups, whatever, object to views expressed by others does not mean the BBC has to kow-tow. All the more important it has to stand up robustly for freedom of speech.”

The Sunday morning program was cancelled among a series deep cost-cutting measures. Since September, hundreds of BBC employees have been laid off and ten of its foreign language broadcasts were axed. The BBC is funded by taxpayer money through an annual television license fee.

In response to Guthrie’s comments, the Campaign Against Antisemitism said in a statement, “Perhaps Mr Guthrie would care to enlighten us as to who it is who exercises such power over the BBC. British Jews could then direct our concerns, which the BBC seems routinely to dismiss, to them.”

The show was frequently criticized by Jews for regularly featuring Islamist pundit Abdel Bari Atwan, editor in chief of Rai al-Youm, an Arab news and opinion site.

Atwan, who was born in a Palestinian refugee camp in Gaza, has praised Palestinian terrorists as “martyrs,” defended the 1972 Olympic massacre and gloated over the deaths US and French military personnel killed in a 1983 Hezbollah truck bombing in Beirut.

In 2007, Atwan insisted he would “go to Trafalgar Square and dance with delight” if Iran fired missiles at Israel.










						BBC Editor Blames ‘Lobby’ for Canceling Show | United with Israel
					

Dateline London editor hints of Jews being responsible for weekend news show's axing.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dutch Minister of Justice has declared her support for efforts by the municipality of Amsterdam to prevent David Icke, a notorious British antisemitic conspiracy theorist and Holocaust denier, from speaking at a rally in the city on Sunday.

Delivering a lecture hosted by the Dutch Jewish community on Sunday night, Dilan Yeşilgöz — the Minister for Justice and Security of the Netherlands — condemned Icke’s planned appearance, complaining that protests had been “too late and too limited.”

“Again it was the Jewish organizations that signaled this and protested against it,” Yeşilgöz remarked. “Again, it had to be explained why this is a problem. Again there is a double standard, because we all know what would happen if it were an imam.”

A former professional soccer player and television presenter, Icke has spent more than 25 years pushing occult conspiracy theories holding that the world is governed by a race of reptiles in thrall to the power of the “Rothschild Zionists.” Icke has also promoted Holocaust denial, claiming in a 1995 book that “alternative information to the official line of the Second World War” had been suppressed. A March 2019 speaking tour of Australia that Icke had planned to undertake was canceled after he was banned by the government, which cited concerns about the impact of his presence on the Jewish community, from entering the country.


(full article online)









						Dutch Justice Minister Calls for Ban on Antisemitic Conspiracy Theorist David Icke Ahead of Planned Weekend Rally
					

Antisemitic conspiracy theorist David Icke posing with a supporter at a demonstration in London. Photo: Reuters/Jay Shaw Baker The Dutch …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When "anti-Zionists" were antisemites of the Right
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## EMH

Einstein Letter Warning Of Zionist Facism In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish intelligence agency MIT secretly generated content for several rabidly anti-Semitic and anti-Western websites that were set up and financed by Serhat Albayrak, a 49-year-old organized crime suspect indicted in the past as an associate to a one-time al-Qaeda financier.

According to a cache of secret documents obtained by Nordic Monitor, Albayrak, son of the late Islamist ideologue Sadık Albayrak, who was convicted and served prison time, funded and provided logistics for multiple hate-mongering websites that smeared critics and opponents of Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan with defamatory anti-Semitic, anti-Western content.

Most of the content published on the websites was discreetly provided by Nuh Yılmaz, 48, a hard-core Islamist who was put in a senior position at MIT in August 2013 by the Erdoğan government. Yılmaz had worked for a Turkish publication in the 1990s that was financed by Iran and promoted the Iranian mullah regime. The magazine was shut down by a court decision, and its managers were indicted and stood trial.

MIT's black propaganda websites were identified by investigators as medyagundem.com, medyasavar.com, haber10.com and karakutu.com. The most notorious among them was Medyagundem, which peddled conspiracy theories against Jews and promoted hatred toward them with hundreds of articles and associated critics of Erdoğan with Zionist, Western plots.

"The Jews established their system on the destruction and wiping out of everybody except them," one article published on Medyagundem in July 2014 said. The unsigned article blamed Jews for all wars in the world, claiming that the more the world's population decreases, the greater amount of oxygen Jews would get. "Wherever there is a war in the world, even if the Jew is not there, s/he will be involved with weapons and the war industry materiel."

(full article online)










						Turkish Intel Ran Antisemitic Websites, Financed by Erdoğan's Family
					

Turkish intelligence agency MIT secretly generated content for several rabidly anti-Semitic and anti-Western websites that were set up and financed by Serhat Albayrak, a 49-year-old organized crime suspect indicted in the past as an associate to a




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Los Angeles City Council Passes IHRA Definition of Antisemitism
					

The Los Angeles City Council unanimously passed a resolution endorsing the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism on November 1. The resolution, which was introduced by City Councilmember Paul Koretz, noted that “hate crimes reported statewide increased 32...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Palestine” graffitied on a Mitzvah Tank, a vehicle used by the Chabad Jewish movement to educate the public and feed the poor. Photo: Twitter.

A mobile Jewish education and social services center was vandalized in New York City during the early morning hours on Sunday.
According to CrownHeights.info, a local outlet, someone graffitied “Palestine” on a “Mitzvah Tank” operated by the Chabad Jewish movement.










						Chabad ‘Mitzvah Tank’ Graffitied in Antisemitic Vandalism Incident in New York
					

“Palestine” graffitied on a Mitzvah Tank, a vehicle used by the Chabad Jewish movement to educate the public and feed …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An article in the _Cleveland Jewish News_, bearing the byline of reporter Becky Raspe, reads as though it was written by Oberlin College’s public relations department, and whitewashes the long-standing antisemitism problem at Oberlin that has been documented, among other places, on CAMERA’s In Focus blog. 

College President Carmen Twillie Ambar has long sought to hide the school’s problem behind its Jewish Studies program and kosher dining facilities, and the CJN article promotes that talking point. (“Oberlin College celebrates 50 years of Jewish studies program,” October 19, 2022.) But at Oberlin, the Jewish Studies department appears to be part of the problem, not part of the solution.

In May of last year, Oberlin Jewish Studies Chair Shari Rabin signed onto a letter that accused Israel of “Jewish supremacy,” a slur that professor Gil Troy has called “straight out of the Nazi handbook.” The letter describes modern-day Israel as featuring “unjust, enduring, and unsustainable systems of Jewish supremacy, ethnonational segregation, discrimination, and violence against Palestinians that have been forcefully condemned, including by Jews, Israeli citizens, and Israeli human rights groups such as B’Tselem.” What B’Tselem and the signatories of this letter attempt to cast as “Jewish supremacy” is in fact simply Jewish national self-determination, a national right to which Jews are no less entitled than any other group. Troy wrote in _Newsweek_,



> Jew-haters’ obsession about Jewish “power,” as Jews endured centuries of powerlessness and persecution, proves that Jew-hatred, the world’s oldest hatred, is also the most plastic hatred—artificial, fungible and sometimes lethal. Jews have been persecuted for being rich and poor, Marxist and capitalist, fitting in too much and standing out too much. Nazis justified their mass murder of Jews by escalating the canard about Jews controlling the world into a struggle against “Jewish supremacy.”


And as CAMERA has pointed out before, the language of “Jewish supremacy” also recalls the title of KKK leader David Duke’s 2002 book entitled, “Jewish Supremacism: My Awakening on the Jewish Question.”

The May 2021 letter also supports the antisemitic BDS movement: “we assert our commitment to upholding student and faculty free speech and academic freedom. This includes our colleagues’ right, if they choose to do so, to respond to ongoing events through non-violent protest, including in the form of boycott or other organized economic pressure on Israel.” The letter was written, of course, in midst of an onslaught of over 4,000 Hamas rockets directed at civilians in Israel.





Banner that was hung in Oberlin’s main square on Rosh Hashana of 2014
Yet the _Cleveland Jewish News _only quotes Rabin enthusiastically and uncritically. Of the 50th anniversary of Jewish studies at Oberlin, Rabin is quoted saying, “it’s an exciting milestone and we’re taking this as an opportunity to reflect …. There have been hurdles along the way, but the interest and determination to make Oberlin a place for Jewish studies and Jewish life has been ongoing throughout the years, and really inspiring to see.” Later in the article Rabin says, “Oberlin is a great place for Jewish studies and students.”

But a second Jewish Studies professor, Sheera Talpaz, also signed the May, 2021 letter. Talpaz’s biography on Oberlin’s website says that “her future work focuses on the figure of the poet-activist in Palestine/Israel.” And a third professor (out of four) in the Jewish Studies Department, Matthew Berkman, who specializes in “the Israel-Palestine conflict,” earlier this month facilitated the on-campus screening of a pro-BDS film. (One would think college professors would be aware that there is no such sovereign entity as Palestine.)


(full article online)










						Cleveland Jewish News helps Oberlin whitewash its antisemitism problem
					

At Oberlin, the Jewish Studies department appears to be part of the problem, not part of the solution. But readers would never know this




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, Amnesty-USA issued a press release:


> In light of the recent surge in antisemitic rhetoric, messages and memes, Amnesty International USA reiterates its condemnation of antisemitism in the strongest possible terms and demands action to counter antisemitism by the US government, Twitter and other social media companies.
> 
> Antisemitism is hatred. It attacks the rights and well-being of Jews around the world and the very notion of universal human rights. The right to be free from discrimination is a fundamental principle of human rights law, and all governments are obliged to combat discrimination in all its forms.
> 
> Antisemitism is the most commonly reported anti-religious hate crime in the United States, which is a crisis we must work to end. We must hold accountable — in our personal interactions, in our workplaces, in our communities, and in our activism — those who commit, encourage or acquiesce in such abuse against Jewish people, whenever and wherever it is inflicted.



I could write a book about how antisemitic Amnesty International is. In fact, I did discuss a small subset of my criticisms in three chapters of my book. But there is a lot more.

For the purposes of this article, I will talk about one further proof that Amnesty does not care about antisemitism, even in the form that they pretend to condemn here.

*Amnesty has never condemned antisemitism from media in the Arab world.*

 Arab newspapers and TV shows feature pure antisemitism and incitement against Jews all the time - from Holocaust denial to fake Talmud quotes to Christian deicide to saying Jews control the world.

Quotes from actual articles:

"Jews are the enemy of God" 
"Jews are rats who desecrate Jerusalem"
"Jews are like the devil"
"Jews are spreading corruption, usury, the spreading of lies and myths"

I see these kinds of articles several times a week.

Every single antisemitic myth that has ever been uttered over history - from medieval Christian hate to  "Elders of Zion" conspiracy theories to Nazi literature - is rife in Arabic media.

But that's not even the worst part.

Palestinian media feature lots of purely antisemitic cartoons. 

Some are incitement to hate Jews.* 

Others are incitement to murder Jews. *


(full article online )









						Amnesty's hypocrisy on antisemitism is off the charts
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

James Baldwin, Ye, and the Lesson the Jews Will Not Learn (Judean Rose)
					

The Baldwin theory of black antisemitism is that it's really anti-whiteness. The NY Times gave him 3820 words to say so in 1967.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An antisemitic note threatening Jews was found at a Hillel center that serves students attending Brown University and the Rhode Island School of Design (RISD), a campus newspaper reported on Tuesday.

“It’s not an easy moment for Jewish students,” Hillel Rabbi Josh Bolton told the Brown Daily Herald. “It’s scary to have this type of rhetoric show up in your home.”

Bolton also called on “Non-Jewish partners…to stand up and say, ‘anti-Jewish hatred has no place here. Antisemitic rhetoric has no place in the university.”

The Herald added that the university’s Department of Public Safety (DPS) and the Providence Police Department are investigating the incident, the third within the last five months. In July and August, swastikas were carved on a tree and wall

(full article online)









						Threatening Antisemitic Note Left at Brown University Hillel
					

The campus of Brown University in Providence, Rhode Island. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. An antisemitic note threatening Jews was found at …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Newark, New Jersey, field office of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) on Thursday afternoon issued an alert that it has received credible information of a “broad threat” to synagogues in New Jersey.

“We ask at this time that you take all security precautions to protect your community and facility. We will share more information as soon as we can. Stay alert,” the FBI tweeted. “We are taking a proactive measure with this warning while investigative processes are carried out.”


(full article online)










						FBI Issues Alert of ‘Credible’ Threat to New Jersey Synagogues
					

FBI agents. Photo: Wiki Commons. The Newark, New Jersey, field office of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) on Thursday …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At Berkeley Law School, faculty and staff members are encouraged to include their preferred pronouns in email signatures. Students can indicate their preferred pronouns on their law school applications, as well as on their name tags during student orientation.

Clearly, the right to identify oneself as one wishes is important at the law school, and anyone who chooses to ignore those wishes and tell students and staff that they refuse to address them as they self-identify would be marginalized as a bigot, and probably censured.

There is one exception, though.

This fall there has been a controversy at Berkeley Law when nine student organizations will not host events or invite speakers who have expressed views in support of Zionism. Many Jews protested, saying that this effectively discriminated against them as Zionism and Judaism are tightly bound.

The lawyer defending the student organizations, Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal, who is herself an alumnus of the school, defended the discriminatory bylaws in a most curious way:

“Some students say that their Jewish identity is so deeply identified with Zionism that this effectively discriminates against them," Jackson said. "But *that’s their subjective view and choice about how they understand their own Jewish identity*.”

According to Palestine Legal's lawyer, Jews do not have the right to say that their Judaism includes love of Israel. Self-identification is not a right for Jews, rather, Jewishness is defined by others and Jews must adhere to the definition that anti-Zionists impose on them.

This doesn't sound very progressive. But this is the argument of the Berkeley Law student organizations to defend their blocking any speaker for whom Israel is a central part of their Judaism, which includes the vast majority of Jews.

Jackson herself says she is Jewish. According to her own standards, I can declare that this is only her subjective view and that she is in reality not Jewish. How do you think that argument would go over at Berkeley? Yet that is exactly what she is saying about 95% of all Jews. 

Jackson's hypocrisy doesn't end there. 

Not only does she deny the right of Jews to define Judaism, she denies the right of Zionists to define Zionism!


> In an Oct. 3 statement released by ASUC Senator Shay Cohen addressed to LSJP and student groups that adopted the bylaw, student groups alleged that the bylaw was “a deliberate attempt to exclude Jewish students from the community,” and likened anti-Zionism to antisemitism.
> 
> “When we say ‘Zionism,’ we mean the Jewish right to self-determination in their ancestral homeland, which is Israel,” said Amir Grunhaus, campus senior and president of Tikvah, a Zionist student group that signed the statement. “This does not say anything about the self-determination of Palestinians.”
> 
> *Jackson expressed disagreement with this definition of Zionism*, alleging that it was “colonial ideology” and that it is “problematic” to believe that a *religious group *has a right to a state of their own as it “requires discrimination” against people outside of that group.



This is "1984"-level thought police stuff. This lawyer defines what her political opponents believe. 

Note also that Jackson here is defining Jews as a purely religious group, not as a people. According to her words, atheist Jews aren't Jews, either. 

Jewish and Zionist identity can only be defined by those who oppose Jewish and Zionist identity.

And this is still not the height of Liz Jackson's hypocrisy.

She wrote an op-ed in the Los Angeles Times against the Anti-Semitism Awareness Act where she falsely claimed that the IHRA Working Definition of Antisemitism, which is incorporated in the Act, makes criticism of Israel illegal on campus. She's lying - the IHRA definition explicitly says that criticism of Israel similar to criticism of any country is not antisemitic.

Jackson wrote:



> The State Department standard is highly controversial because it conflates criticism of Israeli policies with anti-Jewish hatred, *shutting down debate *by suggesting that anyone who looks critically at Israeli policy is somehow beyond the pale. *It has no place on college campuses in particular, where we need students to engage in a vigorous exchange of ideas*.


Jackson claims she supports a vigorous exchange of ideas on campus. No Zionist I know of disagrees.  But at Berkeley, she has taken the exact opposite stand, and defends organizations making bylaws that ban not only speech that supports Zionism, but they ban Zionist speakers from speaking on *any *topic whatsoever!

To anti-Zionist hypocrites like Jackson and her organization Palestine Legal, these are the rules:

The right to self-identify is sacred - except for Jews. 
The right to define your own beliefs is sacred - except for Zionists.
The right to free speech is sacred - except for nearly all Jews. 
And calling out this obvious hypocrisy is anti-Palestinian racism. 











						At Berkeley Law, everyone can choose their identity - except Jews. Everyone has free speech - except for nearly all Jews.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

European nations are struggling to accurately record and report a surge in antisemitic incidents amid the Covid-19 pandemic and Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, a new report from the European Union’s main civil rights agency has warned.

“Few EU Member States record antisemitic incidents in a way that allows them to publish adequate official data, despite the serious negative impact of antisemitism on Jewish populations in the EU, and on society at large,” the EU’s Fundamental Rights Agency (FRA) observed.

Statistics published in the report showed a year-on-year rise in antisemitic incidents in all EU member states since 2011. Germany was the country registering the largest number of “politically motivated crimes with an antisemitic motive,” with 3,027 incidents recorded in 2021 alone.

Yet the true extent of antisemitic attacks is likely far higher than official numbers reflect, the report underlined.

(full article online )









						Europe Struggling to Record ‘Flourishing’ Antisemitism, EU Agency Warns
					

Antisemitic graffiti on a house in the historic center of Lyon in France. Photo: Twitter. European nations are struggling to …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Providence Police Department (PPD) has arrested a person suspected of leaving an antisemitic note threatening the Jewish community at Brown RISD Hillel, which serves students at Brown University and the Rhode Island School of Design (RISD).

“The suspect in this case is not a student, nor are they a member of the faculty or staff at BRH, Brown, or RISD,” Rabbi Josh Bolton said in an email to university students and community members, adding that the Rhode Island Attorney General’s Office has taken over the case.

(full article online)










						Providence Police Arrest Suspect Accused of Leaving Antisemitic Note at Brown University Hillel
					

The campus of Brown University in Providence, Rhode Island. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The Providence Police Department (PPD) has arrested a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Federal Bureau of Investigation informed local Jewish leaders on Friday that the threats to New Jersey synagogues, which sparked a rare public warning a day earlier, had been “mitigated” and a suspect was in custody.

New Jersey Governor Phil Murphy, Attorney General Matt Platkin and FBI representatives held a call with Jewish leaders informing them that the suspect had been apprehended late Thursday night.

Once in custody, the suspect expressed his anger toward Jewish people but claimed he hadn’t been planning on acting on that sentiment, as he didn’t want to get into trouble, NBC News reported, citing multiple law enforcement sources familiar with the investigation.


(full article online)









						FBI says threat to New Jersey synagogues ‘mitigated’ after suspect nabbed
					

During interview with law enforcement, suspect speaks of anger toward Jewish people but insists he didn't plan to act on it for fear of getting into trouble




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian soccer bosses said Friday they have fined semi-professional club Sydney United 58 and ordered their staff to undergo anti-racism training after fans made Nazi salutes at last month’s Australia Cup final.

During the October 1 game against Macarthur FC, some Sydney United fans were shown on television making fascist salutes and shouting over a welcome speech by an indigenous representative.

The fans also chanted far-right Croatian songs during the game at CommBank Stadium in Sydney, Australian media reported.

(full article online)










						Australian soccer club fined after fans make Nazi salutes at match
					

Staff at Sydney United 58 to attend anti-racism training, team threatened with 3-year ban from competing if supporters misbehave in future




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kanye West’s descent into anti-Semitic hysteria has been a clarifying moment for American Jews. We have found out who our friends are from their reaction or non-reaction to Kanye’s appalling statements. Unfortunately, not enough conservative and Republican leaders have spoken out. The Daily Wire’s Candace Owens’s incoherent defense of Kanye, who is a friend of hers, was disappointing. Hopefully she will reconsider and put some distance between herself and Kanye.

Much worse, however, is the case of Jason Whitlock. A black Christian conservative with 600,000 followers on Twitter, Whitlock works at Glenn Beck’s The Blaze and frequently appears on Tucker Carlson’s Fox Newsshow. He is not only defending Kanye’s anti-Semitic outbursts, but also engaging in anti-Semitism himself, attacking Jewish people with rhetoric one would expect to find only on a fringe neo-Nazi website.

In an article at The Blazedefending Kanye’s comments about Jews having too much power and controlling black lives, Whitlock wrote, “I’m not going to entertain the lie that progressive secular elites—black, Jewish, LGBTQ or feminists—wield no power in the United States. Miss me with that ‘trope.’ Denial of the mass power they’ve collected is just one of the many lies they use to avoid accountability.”


(full article online)










						Why is conservative media defending anti-Semitism?
					

Does the reaction to Kanye West’s statements show that American Jew-hatred has been mainstreamed?




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s been quite a news cycle for headline-inducing antisemitic macro-aggressions.

The fallout from Kanye West’s tweet about going “death con 3 On JEWISH PEOPLE” and his claims Adidas would not take action even if he “said antisemitic s---” (wrong, as we found out Tuesday) continues apace. A white supremacist group in Los Angeles unfurled a “Kanye is right about the Jews” banner on the 405 and performed Nazi salutes for motorists. Jenna Ellis, a former Trump lawyer and current adviser to Pennsylvania gubernatorial candidate Doug Mastriano, referred to Democrat Josh Shapiro as “at best a secular Jew.” A white nationalist raged about urinating on the Talmud, and on and on it went.

What Trump is actually saying is slightly different from a generic dual loyalty charge. And far more dangerous.
But no roundup of This Week In Antisemitism would be complete without a contribution from Donald J. Trump, a true thought leader, influencer and innovator in the Judeophobic space. Via a post on his own conservative media platform Truth Social, the former president counseled Jewish Americans to emulate “our wonderful Evangelicals,” urging Jews to follow the evangelicals in supporting and admiring him for all he has done for Israel.


To Trump’s point, amongst the Jewish electorate, support and admiration have not been abundantly forthcoming: In 2016 and 2020, roughly 70 to 75% of Jewish Americans did not cast their vote for Trump (whereas 80% of evangelicals did). Perhaps aware of those data points, Trump routinely chides the Jewish community. There was thus nothing surprising when he concluded his post with a warning: “U.S. Jews have to get their act together and appreciate what they have in Israel — before it’s too late.”

Many in the media and elsewhere reasoned that the former president was playing the “dual loyalty” card with his comments. This well-known antisemitic slander avers that Jews are unpatriotic — more committed to other Jews, and/or Israel, than to the well-being of the United States.

But what Trump is actually saying is slightly different from a generic dual loyalty charge. And far more dangerous.

Trump is making subtle innovations in antisemitic rhetoric, all the while deploying time-tested, old school, anti-Jewish tropes. He might insinuate that all Jews are great negotiators. He might refer to them as "brutal killers" in the real estate business. Nor is he above going Full Shylock. Journalist Yair Rosenberg flagged a Trump quote from decades back: “Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.” That’s some classic antisemitism (and racism) right there.

But lately you’ll notice a tweak: Trump’s now dividing Jews into two mutually exclusive categories of unequal size. First, there are the good Jews. They vote for MAGA Republicans. They unequivocally support Israel (by which Trump means hard-right Israeli governments beholden to religious-nationalist policies).

In fact, these Jews support Israel so much that Trump speaks of them as if they are Israelis, not Americans. When he addressed the Republican Jewish Coalition in 2019, he informed his audience that “I stood with _your_ prime minister,” Benjamin Netanyahu (italics mine). Elsewhere, he pointed out to celebrants at a White House Chanukah gathering that Mike Pence and his wife Karen really love “_your_ country” (again, italics mine). Dual loyalties? Not a problem. As long as good Jews support Donald Trump, it’s kosher by him.
The dual loyalty slander maintains that Jews are clannish, they “stick together.” Trump himself made this very observation. But now he faults the Jewish majority for _not_ sticking together with the Jewish minority who venerate Trump. What separates the good from the bad Jews is worship of Trump — and given the idol in question, that’s what makes this strain of antisemitism so volatile and dangerous.

-----------
The dual loyalty slander maintains that Jews are clannish, they “stick together.” Trump himself made this very observation. But now he faults the Jewish majority for _not_ sticking together with the Jewish minority who venerate Trump. What separates the good from the bad Jews is worship of Trump — and given the idol in question, that’s what makes this strain of antisemitism so volatile and dangerous.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Trump has crafted a variant of antisemitism all his own
					

Donald Trump is a true influencer and innovator in the Judeophobic space.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish groups thought Elon Musk was listening to them about antisemitism on Twitter. Then Kanye West came back.

In the week after the rapper who now goes by Ye lost most of his endorsements due to his antisemitic rants, and amid an apparent uptick in broader antisemitic content on the platform, the Anti-Defamation League met with Musk, the social media giant’s mercurial new owner, about keeping hate speech off the site.

Three days later, all goodwill from the meeting has devolved, as anti-Jewish content on Twitter is experiencing a “prolific surge,” according to the Network Contagion Research Institute, a firm that monitors the spread of online hate and disinformation. The institute said Friday that “terms associated with Jew are being tweeted over 5,000 times per hour,” and that “the most engaged tweets are overtly antisemitic.”

Meanwhile, West has begun calling out individual Jews, such as music mogul Scooter Braun and the sports branding businessman Jamie Salter, on his account, and online networks of antisemites have seized on Musk’s ownership as an opportunity to launch a full-court press of hateful content on the site.

Now, instead of working alongside Musk to develop new content moderation tools, the ADL is calling on all advertisers to suspend their relationship with Twitter, while offering a harsh critique of Musk’s leadership.

--------
But by late Thursday, West — one of Twitter’s most popular users, with 38 million followers — began his latest antisemitic tirade on the platform, which he had recently been reinstated on following a suspension for hate speech. Musk said he played no role in West’s reinstatement.

Seemingly prompted by the media attention given to Brooklyn Nets player Kyrie Irving in the wake of the star guard’s own antisemitism controversy, West posted a series of conspiratorial messages about various Jewish figures. Beyond Braun and Salter, he called out celebrity personal trainer Harley Pasternak and Amar’e Stoudemire — the former NBA star who converted to Orthodox Judaism in 2020 and had a brief stint as a Nets assistant coach.

---------
Finchem’s account was restored a little over a week prior to midterm elections and prior to Musk’s meeting with the ADL. The candidate, who also denies the results of the 2020 election, thanked Musk for reinstating him, declaring, “Twitter is much better with you at the helm.”

Like other right-wing politicians and media figures who make regular references to Soros, Finchem has said such behavior is not antisemitic. He refuted a charge of antisemitism by declaring, “I love the Jews,” but has also frequently employed language calling his opponents “Marxists,” a charge that, historically, antisemites dating back to Great Depression-era radio preacher Father Coughlin have directed at liberal or secular Jews.

(full article online)










						As antisemitism spikes after Elon Musk takeover, ADL calls for Twitter ad boycott
					

Anti-Jewish content on platform sees 'prolific surge'; ADL offers harsh critique of Musk just days after meeting




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

French far right taps young rising star as Le Pen successor
					

New National Rally leader Jordan Bardell, 27, backs efforts to rid party of virulent antisemitic and extremist views but has also been accused of encouraging white supremacists




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

We’ve had a lovely few decades here where antisemitism was actually unacceptable. Historically, it’s the exception, not the rule, that antisemitism is widely condemned. Still, in my lifetime, I’ve enjoyed relative freedom from Jew-hatred. 

It’s not that no one said awful things about Jews, or believed in conspiracy theories, or made antisemitic jokes. But when they did, the tide of condemnation, whether in the public sphere or your own living room, was strong enough that they’d quickly apologize. Some people even learned and changed for the better!

Until now, apparently — not only are public figures across the board boldly making antisemitic statements, they’re not even bothering to pretend they’re sorry. 


That’s not to say the public doesn’t still pressure the likes of Mel Gibson or Kanye West — who has legally changed his name to Ye — to make statements about their antisemitism. Figures including basketball player Kyrie Irving, U.S. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia and Pennsylvania gubernatorial candidate Doug Mastriano have been asked to account for their antisemitic statements or associations. And they have answered. Not with apologies, though.

The non-apology for antisemitism takes many forms; most of them are forms of denial and none of them actually take responsibility for spreading antisemitism. 

So let’s break down the types of non-apologies we’ve been seeing — apparently, it’s time to get used to them.

*The immediate resumption*​*What it is: *

(full article online)









						Five ways antisemites chose not to apologize for their antisemitism
					

We’ve had a lovely few decades here where antisemitism was actually unacceptable. Historically, it’s the exception, not the rule, that antisemitism is widely condemned. Still, in my lifetime, I’ve enjoyed relative freedom from Jew-hatred.  It’s not that no one said awful things about Jews, or...




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Local governments are losing the fight against antisemitism. Here’s how to win
					

Twice in the past five years, neo-Nazis and KKK members have come here to spew antisemitism in Chevy Chase, writes a local Jewish politician.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ STOP. PREJUDICE ]










						2014 nurse's training manual is SLAMMED for 'racism'
					

A social media user shared a snap of the page, which came from the textbook Nursing: A Concept-Based Approach to Learning, and it left many users horrified over it's description of how races react to affliction.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

I came across this snippet in an article in the Palestine Post, May 20, 1947:








> "Was it advisable to say in front of an international body that *we hate the Jews because they are Jews*?" asked thc Jaffa daily Ash-Shaab yesterday in its leading article.
> 
> It is no secret that the Arabs were completely unprepared in their evidence before various inquiry Commissions , and also before the UN meeting, the paper stated. "We must select very carefully the people who are to defend us."



In short, Arab antisemitism was a given - the article admits that Arabs hate Jews because they are Jews - but allowing that hate to be shown in front of international bodies is not smart, because the other dhimmis aren't as tolerant of antisemitism as the Arabs are. 

So the emphasis must be on how Arabs are welcoming to Jews and treat them well, and it is only Zionism that they have a problem with.

Indeed, two months later the Arab delegates to the UNSCOP meeting insisted that there was no discrimination against Jews in Arab countries, and even that the Mufti of Jerusalem was not a Nazi supporter.










						1947 Jaffa newspaper: "Arabs must stop being publicly antisemitic in front of the world"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ra’am party leader Mansour Abbas says that allowing Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount “will lead to war.” 

Threatening war is a time-honored Muslim tradition, and even though they have made such threats hundreds of times over the past 150 years without any resulting war occurring, it never fails to frighten the West.





I noted that Rabbi Eric Yoffie, former leader of the US Reform Judaism movement, has himself campaigned against Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount because he is frightened of a holy war.

Equal rights is important - but submitting to constant Muslim threats of war is more important.

Can you imagine anyone saying that Blacks shouldn't have equal rights because white supremacists would resort to violence?

It is outrageous - but that is mainstream thinking when it comes to Jewish rights to the holiest Jewish spot. 

Fortunately, we know that Jews have been praying on the Temple Mount from the early days of Muslim rule, without any war breaking out. 

The Los Angeles Times noted that Jews visiting the Temple Mount would sometimes pray aloud ten years ago.

Unofficially, Jews have been praying on the Temple Mount with a prayer quorum starting about six years ago.

I myself was privileged to join such a gathering in 2019.

Despite headlines in Arabic media about "Jews storming Al Aqsa to perform Talmudic rituals," literally every weekday for many years, that feared holy war has not materialized.

But, according to the "experts," the remote threat is still more important than the human rights of Jews to worship in their holiest place. 

And the people who scream all day about how Israel violates international law seem to lose interest in international law when it supports Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount. 

This has nothing to do with Zionism. This is pure antisemitism - and it is antisemitism that is supported by much of the world, using the excuse of worries about Muslim threats of war.

Which just proves that the people who pretend to care about equal rights, international law and fairness are quite happy to not only excuse antisemitic positions, but to adopt those positions themselves.

There's always an excuse for antisemitism. 










						Another day, another threat of war if Jews are given equal rights
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An antisemitic “hate crimes pandemic” has been breaking out in the Stamford Hill and Hackney sections of London since October 29, according to information released by the area’s Jewish community watch group, Shomrim.

“The racism pandemic continues,” the group tweeted on Tuesday, reporting on an incident — one of eight that have occurred in just several days — in which a known local assaulted a Jewish resident of Stamford Hill while yelling, “You Jews, you think you run the world.”

In another, a man broke into a synagogue’s school, stealing $340 worth of salmon and, Shomrim said, “leaving the children without a proper lunch.”

A previous wave of antisemitic assaults over the summer put the London Jewish community on high alert.

In July, a woman wielding a wooden stick approached a Jewish woman near the Seven Sisters area and declared,”I am doing it because you are Jew,” while striking her over the head and pouring liquid on her. The next day, the same woman, described by an eyewitness as a “serial racist, chased a mother and her baby with a wooden stick after spraying liquid on the baby.

In other, separate episodes reported by Shomrim, a woman threatened Jewish congregants leaving Shabbat services on Friday night, shouting, “f*** you Jews, I will kill you,” while another account described “hundreds of Jewish men and boys” being similarly harassed as they returned from synagogue.

In August, the United Kingdom’s Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) began a criminal trial against Abdullah Qureshi, who trekked 200 miles from West Yorkshire to Stamford Hill to assault members of the Jewish community.

The incidents  all took place that month. In the first, Qureshi struck a 30-year-old man on the head with a bottle. A second victim was a 14-year-old boy whom he physically assaulted. The third was a 64-year-old man whom he brutally punched in the face, causing him to fall and break a bone in his foot.

Not all assailants face criminal charges, however. In February, Dave Rich, Head of Policy at Community Security Trust (CST), argued that “too few cases reach court” despite that nearly a quarter of religiously motivated hate crimes in London target the Jewish community.

‘The wheels of justice of justice seem to be stuck,” he wrote.

This year, Metropolitan Police has so far recorded 466 antisemitic hate crimes in London. CPS does not provide data showing how many suspects it has charged and tried.










						London Jews Facing Spree of Antisemitic Attacks
					

Man arriving at a synagogue near to steal salmon. Photo: Screenshot. An antisemitic “hate crimes pandemic” has been breaking out …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

US rock star John Mellencamp issued a fierce denunciation of antisemitism from the stage at an event in Los Angeles honoring a prominent Jewish entertainment lawyer.

The composer of “Jack & Diane,” “Ain’t Even Done With the Night” and other hits was speaking at a ceremony on Sunday inducting lawyer Allen Grubman — who has represented Mellencamp, Bruce Springsteen, Mariah Carey and other top artists — into the Rock ‘n’ Roll Hall of Fame.

As Grubman prepared to walk onto the stage to accept the honor, Mellencamp told the audience: “Allen is Jewish, and I bring that up for one reason: I’m a gentile, and my life has been enriched by countless Jewish people.”

Mellencamp then went on to condemn antisemitism in no uncertain terms, indirectly referencing the recent controversy involving hip hop star Kanye West’s antisemitic outbursts.

“I cannot tell you how f–king important it is to speak out if you’re an artist against antisemitism,” he stated. “I don’t give a f–k, I don’t care [what you are]. Here’s the trick: Silence is complicity. I’m standing here tonight loudly and proudly with Allen, his family and all of my Jewish friends and all of the Jewish people of the world.”

In a barb seemingly directed at West, Mellencamp declared: “F–k antisemitism, and f–k anybody who says anything in that manner.”

West’s comments have been criticized by other star musicians, including Australian rocker Nick Cave, who labeled the rapper “disgraceful” despite being “the greatest artist of our time.”

As well as Grubman, Sunday’s ceremony saw a slew of other artists inducted into the Hall of Fame, among them Dolly Parton, Lionel Richie and Duran Duran.











						‘My Life Has Been Enriched By Countless Jews,’ Declares Rocker John Mellencamp in Fierce Denunciation of Antisemitism
					

US rock star John Mellencamp on stage in Florida. Photo: Reuters/Greg Swiercz US rock star John Mellencamp issued a fierce …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

During the Nazi occupation of France, this antisemitic poster was published shortly after the United States entered World War II.






It says, "87% of American Heavy Industry Is In The Hands of Jews!"

This poster can teach us a lot about modern antisemitic propaganda.

First of all, it uses a completely made up number, but it appears legitimate since it sounds so precise. No "three quarters" but 87%! This is like the completely made up accusation that Israel has imprisoned 850,000 Palestinians since 1967. It sounds precise enough to be parroted by mainstream media - but there is no source.

But there is another, far more important point with this poster.

If the audience isn't already antisemitic, it doesn't make any sense. 

Who cares if Jews own most of American heavy industry? What difference does it make?

But when the audience of the poster already considers Jews to be vermin, then the poster is giving a warning that something evil is afoot. 

The poster doesn't need to say anything disparaging about Jews - years of previous propaganda has already brainwashed large numbers of French people to consider Jews subhuman and anything they do as immoral. The graphic links the undeniably awful Jews with the tanks and airplanes of the Allied forces.

*The very word "Jew" is the epithet*, one that everyone already agrees is symbolic of the worst kind of person.

The poster shows that the Nazi propaganda campaign against Jews was thoroughly successful, and there is no worse insult than calling something Jewish. In some ways, this poster isn't antisemitic - it is worse. It was written not to convince the world to hate Jews but to use their existing hate for Jews to further demonize others. 

And that is precisely the goal of the modern Jew haters, who are attempting to do the exact same thing with the word "Zionist."

Already, in Leftist (and most Arab) circles, the word "Zionist" is as toxic as the word "racist" or "fascist" or "apartheid" is. It is a go-to and reliable insult. And the new antisemites are working overtime to associate the words "Zionist" and "Israel" with racism and colonialism and every other social justice crime.

For example, this poster attempts to link Israel to climate change for its audience.





They are not where the Nazis were in 1942. They are still working on creating a visceral hate of "Zionists" and a negative reaction anytime people see the word.  They are still in 1935. But they are working hard to get the West to the point that Nazi Europe was in 1942.

If they succeed in their propaganda battle, it is entirely possible we will soon see posters saying "87% of members of Congress are Zionist" without any further comment necessary.

Today's antisemites have learned well from their antisemitic forebears. 











						An antisemitic WWII-era Nazi poster from France has relevance today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unfortunately, we have reached a low point in the lengths to which Jewish studies scholar-activists are willing to go to throw Israel and its supporters under the bus, signing on to the blatant antisemitism being propagated by faculty (who are far more activists than scholars) in middle eastern studies, ethnic studies, communications, women and gender studies, and other academic disciplines whose mission is to achieve “social justice” rather than promote critical inquiry and education. Such anti-Zionist faculty in these fields have centered the liberation of Palestine (and the erasure of Israel) in their politics, in their scholarship, and even in their classrooms. Jewish studies professors have not only opted to look the other way, but have even endorsed the project of dismantling Israel, irrespective of what it may mean for its Jewish citizens, approximately half of the world’s Jewish population. The left’s obsession with achieving the goals of Palestinian nationalism supersedes any commitment to the welfare of the Jewish people, or at least the Jewish people who are unwilling to renounce Zionism.


“Jewish studies you have failed,” I wrote in May 2021, and I continue to stand by this statement today. Why? because Jewish studies faculty continue to live up to this failure, ignoring one antisemitic incident after another on college campuses, such as the exclusion of “Zionists” from some Berkeley law clubs in recent months, or the ongoing harassment of Jewish students at the University of Vermont. Most recently, 128 Jewish studies faculty have implored the United Nations to reject the IHRA Working Definition of Antisemitism, which has already been endorsed by numerous organizations, institutions and governments, including the American State Department. Their goal is to sabotage the right of Jews to express their identity as Zionists in the diaspora, lest it makes Palestinian activists feel uncomfortable.

What is particularly disturbing is the fact that Jewish studies scholars have no compunction in deploying antisemitic tropes to further their agenda. Myers and Sokatch write: “The apparent return of Benjamin Netanyahu to power in Israel is a gut punch to people concerned about the state of democracy and the rule of law in the world. Netanyahu has been a key pillar in the global movement of illiberal leaders who have taken control and altered the rules of the democratic game—including in Turkey, Hungary and the United States in the Trump era.” While at first glance such a statement may seem little more than an anti-Netanyahu screed for his dictatorial propensities and underhanded machinations (which to be fair, is not unreasonable), a closer reading of this op-ed’s opening salvo reveals its perniciousness, the antisemitic trope embedded in their choice of words. Suggesting that Israel is a “key pillar” in a “global movement” to subvert democracy implies that the tiny Jewish state exerts disproportionate power in world affairs and it is exercising such power through collusion with actors who seek to enshrine white supremacy (or a local variation of fascism) in their own domains. Interestingly enough, they do not impugn Russia, China, Saudi Arabia or Iran, who are regional hegemons, in a manner that little Israel could never be, except in the minds of those who have read the “Protocols of the Elders of Zion.” The wording is subtle yet clear, hiding in plain sight, echoing fantasies of Jewish power that have led to unimaginable violence against Jews in modern history.

Less subtle is the use by some Jewish studies scholars of the term “Jewish supremacy.” Professor Joshua Shanes of the College of Charleston has repeatedly used it in his op-eds and public Facebook posts. Although he is applying this phrase to the land “between the River and the Sea” and not to any global Jewish conspiracy, the very construction of this locution is antisemitic, insofar as it was a staple piece of Nazism and continues to be used by David Duke  and others today (I invite readers to Google “Jewish Supremacy” and examine the results). “Jewish supremacy” is idiomatic and by definition it evokes images of the racial war between the Jews and Western civilization forewarned by Wilhelm Marr, Houston Steward Chamberlin and, of course, Adolf Hitler. However oppressive Israel’s policies vis-à-vis the stateless Palestinians may be, using this slogan to describe it is irresponsible and endangers the security of diaspora Jewry.

What’s even worse is that uttering “Jewish supremacy” today inexorably leads one to think of “white supremacy.” This is no accident, insofar as the Jewish people have been branded as white adjacent and even “hyper-white,” enjoying all the benefits of (and complicity in) whiteness while simultaneously claiming to be an oppressed minority. The centering of the Palestinians as the universal victim in the social justice movement has necessarily led to the branding of the Jews as a global oppressor. Paradoxically, “Jewish supremacy” marks the Jew as a racial scourge upon the world in addition to being an extension of the white European imperialists who not only enslaved Africans and decimated Native Americans but also committed history’s most systematic genocide against these very same Jewish people.

Myers and Shanes are professors of Jewish studies. They have written and taught extensively on the history of antisemitism. They cannot but know that their choice of words is pleasing to the ears of antisemites, all across the political spectrum. The people who hate the Jews, whether attendees at a neo-Nazi rally in Charlottesville or eminent academics like Marc Lamont Hill who celebrate Palestinian terrorists, yearn for confirmation of their fantasies of Jewish power. For if the leading Jewish experts insist that the world’s only Jewish state is a key pillar in the global campaign to subvert democracy in order to institute Jewish supremacy at home, then their fantasies cease to be illusions, and their struggle against us becomes defensible. As such, liquidating “Jewish power” becomes a matter of ethical urgency.



(full article online)










						The Jewish Studies Professors Who Traffic in Antisemitism
					

This was a tough week for “Liberal Zionists” in the diaspora, a category that is admittedly becoming devoid of meaning as Israel’s successive rightwing governments increasingly shift further rightward.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This summer, Austin landed interviews with NBA players including 2022’s second overall pick in the draft Chet Holmgren, Scotty Pippen Jr, and Shareef O’Neal, when she hosted NBA Summer League in Las Vegas. The gig, which was followed by another in which she hosted a celebrity boxing match between Le’Veon Bell and Adrian Peterson, raised her profile and ambition in tandem.

Recent events have focused her attention elsewhere, however. In 2021, antisemitic hate crimes occurred across the world at the highest levels record in decades, peaking during Israel’s conflict with Hamas. Anti-Jewish hatred was especially palpable on social media, forcing her to speak out.

“I felt obligated to be someone who educated others about the conflict. Call it ego, call it pride — I don’t care,” Austin told The Algemeiner on Monday.”But I eased my way into it. My followers follow me because I love sports. I don’t want to inundate them with content about Israel, but they also need to understand that Israel is a part of who I am.”

Austin explained that she “posted blue and white cupcakes with the Star of on them and immediately I noticed that a lot of people unfollowed me.”

“I got a lot of hateful DM’s [direct messages] over it. People called me ‘Zionist pig,’ ‘children murderer,’ — I don’t even have to say how nasty it got. But at the same time so many also reached out to thank me for being a voice for the Jewish people,” she continued.

Over the last several weeks, controversy has emerged in the league Austin has followed closely since childhood, drawing her into the fray of contemporary politics and further into Jewish rights advocacy. On October 27, Brooklyn Nets point guard Kyrie Irving promoted a documentary that promoted Holocaust denial and accused Jews of stealing their religion from the Black community. The incident trailed a series of antisemitic tirades by Kanye West, the most invective targeting Jews ever uttered by an American celebrity.

“I make sure to at least once a week post something like statistic on antisemitism, and during the Kyrie Irving episode, I tweeted out that he has more followers than there are Jews in the world, and I don’t know why people hated that, but they did,” Austin said. “People said I’m racist because of it. And I don’t even know how to combat that allegation. I try not to let it hurt my feelings, but it does. I never would want all of my Black friends to read a comment like that and doubt my integrity or care for them.”

“I care about and love the Black community so much,” she added. “You know, during the pandemic, after George Floyd was killed, I protested, I put signs on my window. I made videos and posted on Instagram. I made sure I was a voice, because I believe that everyone deserves to be treated like a human being. If the Black community is being targeted, I will stand up for them. When the Asian community was being targeted, I stood up for them too.”

Austin said that Irving’s actions were hurtful and that his refusal to apologize was “disgusting.” She wrote him a letter on November 2 and posted it to social media. The note caught the attention of i24 News, an Israeli outlet based in Tel Aviv, which invited her to participate in a segment on the issue. It was her second appearance on the broadcast. A week earlier, i24 interviewed her about Kanye West.

“The truth is that he [Irving] hurt the Jewish people and spread disinformation,” she said. “So, he has to be a man, own his faults, own his mistakes, and just like he publicly, maybe accidentally, promoted a book that spewed hate and propaganda, he can publicly apologize. The fact that he wouldn’t really bothered me.”

These days, Austin splits her time between school, a new online show called “Debate Series,” and an internship at the United Nations, where she reports to Israeli Ambassador Gilad Erdan. On Saturday, she spoke at Jewish National Fund’s annual conference, discussing the importance of showing Zionist pride on campus. She hopes her love for Israel and the Jewish people won’t close doors she worked hard to open.

(full article online)










						“Israel Is Part of Who I Am”: College Student and Activist Emily Austin Discusses Antisemitism, the NBA, and Jewish Identity
					

Emily Austin. Photo: Richie Demel. Rising antisemitism is raising the consciousness of an up and coming Jewish sports journalist and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent interview, the rapper Kanye West seemed to blame “Jewish Zionists” for encouraging sexual promiscuity, and specifically seemed to blame Jewish influence for the private life of his ex-wife, who, he stressed, is “a Christian woman.” His probable source for these vile speculations, direct or indirect, was Louis Farrakhan, who holds Jews responsible for the “filth and degenerate behavior” found in Hollywood. As *Jonah Cohen *explains, the idea of the Jewish man as perverse sexual predator and corruptor of the innocent is both widespread and deeply rooted:



> AltRight.com, a website founded by the white nationalist Richard Spencer, declared that the disgraced film producer and serial rapist Harvey Weinstein was “just one degenerate Jew” amid “the massive hive of degenerate Jews at the heart of Hollywood.” Lurid claims about Jewish lust spewed from the pages of the _Daily Stormer_, whose neo-Nazi founder, Andrew Anglin, laughed that the media is finally waking up to “the revelation that the perverted Jew Harvey Weinstein is in fact a Jewish pervert.”
> On the last day of Passover 2019, a teenage gunman opened fire in a synagogue in Poway, California, killing one woman and injuring three other people. Among his reasons for the mass shooting, according to his manifesto, were the Jews’ “role in peddling pornography” and “their degenerate and abominable practices of sexual perversion.” Three years later, another teenager likewise left behind a manifesto accusing Jews of sexual perversion before he went on a racist shooting spree at a grocery store in Buffalo, New York.
> It is an arresting fact that medieval pictorial renderings of the “blood libel” legend do sometimes fixate on male genital mutilation. Witness the woodcut by German artist Michael Wolgemut (1434-1519), which portrayed the “Jewish” ritual murder of a Christian child named Simon in the Italian city of Trent. . . . Wolgemut’s imagery likely played a role in the Poway synagogue shooting in 2019. Before the rampage, the shooter felt compelled to write down in his manifesto that “you are not forgotten Simon of Trent, the horror that you and countless children have endured at the hands of the Jews will never be forgiven.” A year later, the well-known Italian painter, Giovanni Gasparro, unveiled on Facebook his own version of Simon of Trent, again combining the imagery of a child’s male sex organ with Jewish torture and pedophilia.
> The Poway shooter’s _cri de coeur_ for children can be traced back, almost verbatim, to what was said about Jewish child abuse in the 1700s. “Concerning the horrifying murders of tender, innocent little children by Jews there is much to write,” the orientalist Johann Andreas Eisenmenger wrote in _Judaism Unmasked_ (1710), an influential anti-Semitic polemic that ran to more than 2,000 pages. . . . No less a rationalist than Voltaire (1694-1778), who sternly frowned on the descriptions of promiscuity in the Hebrew Bible, suggested that Jewish men and women hunger for carnal relations with goats (an animal often symbolic of unrepentant sinners).


Read more at _Fathom_

*More about: Anti-Semitism, Louis Farrakhan, Sexuality, Voltaire*











						The Image of the Jewish Sexual Deviant, from Voltaire to Kanye West » Mosaic
					

The lust libel.




					mosaicmagazine.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boston Mapping Project protest calls for an intifada
					

In a protest outside JNF-USA’s 2022 National Conference, the Mapping Project brought together a host of anti-Israel groups in the Boston area including Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapters from Tufts University, Boston University and the University of Massachusetts as well as...




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Jersey teen charged after threatening synagogue attack in Islamist manifesto
					

FBI says Omar Alkattoul, 18, pledged allegiance to Islamic State leader, researched previous mass shootings and wrote as if he had already attacked a synagogue




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A federal judge on Wednesday ordered the arrest of a neo-Nazi website publisher accused of ignoring a $14 million judgment against him for orchestrating an antisemitic harassment campaign against a Montana woman’s family.

US District Judge Dana Christensen issued a bench warrant for the arrest of Andrew Anglin, founder and operator of The Daily Stormer website.

Attorneys for Montana real estate agent Tanya Gersh have said Anglin did not pay any portion of the August 2019 judgment and has ignored their requests for information about his whereabouts, his operation of the website and other assets.


(full article online)









						US judge orders arrest of neo-Nazi website head for inciting antisemitic harassment
					

District court says Daily Stormer founder Andrew Anglin yet to pay any of $14 million fine handed down in 2019 for orchestrating online campaign against Jewish Montana family




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The anti-Semitic Mapping Project, launched by BDS Boston, led a protest calling for Jewish National Fund-USA to be shot down and for a new intifada against Israel to be launched.

The protest was held on Nov. 5 outside JNF-USA’s 2022 National Conference in Boston.

The Mapping Project, which came on the scene in June, essentially put a target on the back of Greater Boston’s Jewish community—including synagogues, a teen program and an art center—singling them out as “oppressors” responsible for a long list of societal harms.

When to project first surfaced over the summer, a group of bipartisan lawmakers from the U.S. House of Representatives sent a letter to the federal government urging it to investigate the Boston “BDS Map,” commenting, “We fear that this map may be used as a roadmap for violent attacks by supporters of the BDS movement against the people and entities listed.”

In November, under the hashtag #ShutdownJNF, the Mapping Project brought together a host of anti-Israel groups in the Boston area including Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapters from Tufts University, Boston University and the University of Massachusetts as well as Harvard’s Palestinian Solidarity Committee, the Canary Mission said.

Besides the chants for an intifada, posters could be seen promoting the Lions’ Den, a Palestinian terrorist group that emerged in August in Nablus. Posters also lauded Palestinian terrorist Udai Tamimi, who recently killed Noa Lazar, an 18-year-old female military police officer, and shot a civilian security guard in the head. Tamimi shot a civilian guard in a second attack before he was killed by other guards on Oct. 19.

When it set out to broadcast the names and addresses of Boston-area Jewish leaders and groups, the Mapping Project said, “Our goal in pursuing this collective mapping was to reveal the local entities and networks that enact devastation, so we can dismantle them. Every entity has an address, every network can be disrupted.”











						‘Lion’s Den’ Murderers Praised at Boston ‘Mapping Project’ Protest | United with Israel
					

In a protest outside JNF-USA’s 2022 National Conference, the Mapping Project brought together a host of anti-Israel groups in the Boston area, the Canary Mission said.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new Jew hatred
					

America’s small Jewish community endures nearly two-thirds of all anti-religious hate crimes annually.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Brooklyn Daily Eagle, November 13, 1922:






Then, as now, Jews and Blacks are the top targets of hate crimes.

Then, as now, the hate is spread by propaganda - instead of traditional wartime propaganda, it is social media Right vs. Left propaganda.

Then, as now, Jews are discriminated against in college admissions - then because they weren't white enough, now because they are too white.

Then, as now, some Christian groups like Presbyterians lead the charge against Jews, pretending that their hate is based on a twisted sense of morality and ethics.

It's been a hundred years since this was written. What has really changed?










						100 years ago or today? "Wave of prejudice against Jews and Negroes sweeping US"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Long History​It's far from his first time dabbling in Antisemitism. As he admits himself, he’s been ‘warning us’ for the last 30 years. Still, let’s concentrate on the last two years alone. In his last Netflix special, ‘The Closer’, he spent two very long segments with very few laughs meant to hammer in the idea that:


Jews willingly left the land of Israel (erasing our genocide & expulsion at the time)
Jews might look like humans, but we're an alien race that looks similar to but are not quite human.
Jews do not belong in the land of Israel (then, where else?)
Jews are trying to steal land that is not ours
Jews embraced the behavior of Nazis after the Holocaust
Jews went so far that even the Nazis would say, 'Calm down.'
Not that Jews are not the only ethnic group Chappelle attacked in 'The Closer.' Describing the time he spent in quarantine, 10 days where he was watching '_these brothers beating these Asians up_,' he felt this was what was happening inside his body. His strong African genes were beating up that Asian disease. At the height of the #StopAsianHate campaign, the violence inflicted on Asian Americans was just a punchline to him. 

And therein lies the difference between him and Norm MacDonald and why he will never simply take his place as the funniest comic alive. And certainly not the greatest of all time.


(full article online)










						The Most Dangerous Comic Alive
					

Sanitizing hate, one laugh at a time




					magenyehudi.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitic book series popularized when the film adaptation was shared by basketballer Kyrie Irving has been removed from Barnes & Noble's online store, _The Jerusalem Post_ found on Monday morning. 


Entries in the _Hebrews to Negroes: Wake Up Black America_ series were available for purchase on the bookseller's website as recently as November 4. The first book in the series was also found to be number 69 on Barnes & Noble's top 100 bestselling books. However, by at least Monday morning all copies had been removed from the list and store.


Controversial bestseller​_The Post_ previously found that_ Hebrews to Negroes_ had been the top bestseller in three different categories on Amazon's website, as well as Amazon Prime Video. On Apple Books, _Hebrews to Negroes_ was number 9 on the list of top audiobooks.

---------
The open letter, featuring signatories such as Mila Kunis, Mayim Bialik, and David Draiman, was organized by the NGO Creative Community for Peace.


CCFP was not the only group appealing to sellers of the _Hebrews to Negroes series_. StopAntisemitism last week told _The Post_ that thousands of its followers sent direct emails to Amazon about the issue.  The International Legal Forum wrote a letter to Amazon executive chairman Jeff Bezos last Sunday.


According to the ILF, the book and film deny the Holocaust, saying it was a fabrication to conceal Jewish power and control.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic books from Kyrie Irving scandal removed from Barnes & Noble
					

Activists had been calling on Barnes & Noble, Amazon and other booksellers to remove "Hebrews to Negroes: Wake Up Black America" from their platforms.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN Producer Idris Muktar Ibrahim Tweeted '#TeamHitler,' Called Hamas Terrorists 'Freedom Fighters' | Honest Reporting
					

Idris Muktar Ibrahim's hatred of the Jewish state calls into question his ability to impartially report on the Arab-Israeli conflict.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, junior  at Northwestern University Lily Cohen wrote an op-ed for the campus newspaper the Daily Northwestern about her pride at being Jewish in the face of antisemitism. It took up a full page in the print edition, with the headline "I am more proud of my Jewish identity than anyone can ever hate me for it."

She described how the slogan "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free" is a hateful attack on Jews that hurts her personally:



> “From the River to the Sea” is a slogan used by Hamas — a terrorist organization — as a rallying cry to destroy the entire State of Israel and all of its Jewish inhabitants. The phrase originated more than 30 years ago, evolving from language in the 1988 Hamas charter that promoted the destruction of Jews, echoing Adolf Hitler’s messaging on the merits of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> This is where I draw the line.
> 
> When that slogan is plastered around the walls of buildings where I study, when it’s hung across The Arch that I walk under every day, when it’s painted over The Rock that I helped paint only five hours earlier — in support of voting for gun safety and reproductive rights — I take offense. I feel hurt. I get angry.
> 
> Spewing hate will never end in peace, and tearing down other causes is not a constructive way to promote your own.
> 
> When similar situations have taken place on campus in the past, I’ve remained silent, writing down how offended, hurt and angry I am, leaving it in the safety of my Google Drive. But, nothing ever changes, so I’m done staying silent. I’m done being blamed for the actions of the Israeli government. I’m done being told I’m undeserving of a safe, secure Jewish homeland.
> 
> I will still go on Birthright. I will still attend Hillel services. I will still don my Hebrew necklace. I will not relinquish my pride in my Jewish identity just because someone doesn’t like all that my identity entails.


In response, antisemitic students decided to directly attack her pain.
They took 42 print copies of her print column and used them as a background to a large poster saying the very words that she said hurt her.






The amount of time and effort it took to make this sign and aim it directly at Lily Cohen shows, with no doubt, that this was an act intended to hurt her and to tell the campus that Cohen's feelings and opinions are to be utterly disregarded and ridiculed.
This is not microaggression. This is aggression against a specific student.
Let's see if Northwestern takes this at all seriously.












						Pure hate at Northwestern U
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The flyers typically mention the Goyim Defense League or GoyimTV, a white supremacist group that has been in the forefront of the wave of flyers as well as offensive signs on overpasses.

The formula for the flyers is fairly consistent. They claim that "every single aspect of X is Jewish," where X can be gun control, abortion, the "Covid agenda," the media, "Disney child grooming," the Biden administration, the Ukraine Russian war, and on and on. The intent is to incite white conservatives against Jews.

But lately they have added another component to this message .

The Atlanta story showed this example of the hate flyer, saying "Every single aspect of Black censorship is Jewish."

(full article online)











						White supremacists trying to inflame Black-Jewish tensions with "slavery" flyers
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> The flyers typically mention the Goyim Defense League or GoyimTV, a white supremacist group that has been in the forefront of the wave of flyers as well as offensive signs on overpasses.
> 
> The formula for the flyers is fairly consistent. They claim that "every single aspect of X is Jewish," where X can be gun control, abortion, the "Covid agenda," the media, "Disney child grooming," the Biden administration, the Ukraine Russian war, and on and on. The intent is to incite white conservatives against Jews.
> 
> But lately they have added another component to this message .
> 
> The Atlanta story showed this example of the hate flyer, saying "Every single aspect of Black censorship is Jewish."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacists trying to inflame Black-Jewish tensions with "slavery" flyers
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


nothing new----I IS OLD----(uhm  ---well passed 70)   I read the things you call "flyers"  way back  (I picked up "reading" real  YOUNG)----way back in the 1950's--in my very very very WASP  suburban town.  The 
town was saturated with the crap.  We got a few people on this board who use the "lingo"  I can 
recognize from the stuff I was reading well before 
I reached the age of ten.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Kanye Was Rite’: Jewish Cemetery Vandalized With Swastikas
					

Sixteen headstones in a Chicago suburb were found vandalized with “large red-painted swastikas,” and 23 others were defaced with spray paint.




					www.vice.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> ‘Kanye Was Rite’: Jewish Cemetery Vandalized With Swastikas
> 
> 
> Sixteen headstones in a Chicago suburb were found vandalized with “large red-painted swastikas,” and 23 others were defaced with spray paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com


"Kanye was rite"    yup--islamo-nazis tend to be 
illiterate.   The flyers that saturated my lily white 
wasp town were SO IDIOTIC.   They preceded 
the founding of  MAD MAGAZINE----so when that 
publication came out----I thought--"it must be 
similar idiots"    I was still a child then.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Thunderbird

Antisemitism rising:









						Farrakhan, the Women’s March and the Walkout
					

Why is it so hard for Democrats to avoid associating with him?




					www.wsj.com
				




The Squad is powerful within the Democratic Party: 
	

	







						Antisemitic incidents spiked during Squad's anti-Israel rhetoric, blue states at top of list
					

Antisemitic incidents spiked last year around the same time members of the progressive “Squad” were ramping up anti-Israel rhetoric, with blue states being the hardest hit by the surge.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						The Disturbing Rise of Anti-Semitism Among Black Celebs
					

Nick Cannon and Ice Cube promoting anti-Semitic conspiracy theories. Diddy broadcasting Farrakhan. Anti-Semitism has no place in any anti-racist movement, writes Cassie da Costa.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				












						The uncomfortable truth about BLM, Malcolm X and anti-Semitism
					

Fifty-five years ago, Martin Luther King delivered a speech to 50,000 Americans in which he demanded justice for persecuted Jews behind the Iron Curtain. ‘The absence of opportunity to associate as Jews in the enjoyment of Jewish culture and religious experience becomes a severe limitation upon...




					www.spectator.co.uk
				




A recent leader of the Labour Party: 
	

	







						New video shows Jeremy Corbyn embracing 'blood libel' preacher
					

The now Labour leader is seen shaking hands with Sheikh Raed Salah after a 2012 talk in which he referred to him as a an 'honoured citizen' and invited him him to tea in the House of Commons.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Dave Chappelle's 'SNL' monologue sparks backlash as being antisemitic | CNN
					

Dave Chappelle's comments about the Jewish community during his "Saturday Night Live" monologue are being slammed as antisemitic.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Fearful Jews Fleeing France
					

As Anti-Semitism Rises, French Jews Emigrate To Israel




					www.cbsnews.com
				












						NBA Star Kyrie Irving Suspended For 5 Matches Over Anti-Semitic Posts
					

American basketball player Kyrie Irving apologised on Thursday after he was suspended by his club, the Brooklyn Nets, amid anti-semitism allegations.




					www.ndtv.com
				












						Anti-Semitism in Venezuela: Maduro Regime Traffics in Hateful Conspiracies | ADL
					

As the political crisis continues in Venezuela, the government of hardline President Nicolas Maduro, whose power is currently being challenged, is promoting hateful anti-Semitic conspiracy theories and allegations of Jewish or “Zionist” plots to take over the government.




					www.adl.org


----------



## Thunderbird

And let’s not forget Kanye West, one of the world’s most influential celebrities:


----------



## Thunderbird

Why is antisemitism on the rise?

I can think of a number of possibilities:





__





						Sam Bankman-Fried, Zelensky, Soros, Schumer, etc. - The Yeshiva World
					

Home › Forums › Decaffeinated Coffee › Sam Bankman-Fried, Zelensky, Soros, Schumer, etc. Tagged: Anti Israel Soros This topic has 13 replies, 9 voices, and was last updated 30 minutes ago by akuperma. Viewing 14 posts - 1 through 14 (of 14 total) Author Posts November 17, 2022 12:28 pm at 12:28...




					www.theyeshivaworld.com
				




Zelensky is crazy: 
	

	







						Zelensky accused of trying to start World War III over missile strike
					

"It's unlikely, in the minds of the trajectory, that it was fired from Russia," President Joe Biden said after reports that a "Russian-made" missile hit Poland.




					www.newsweek.com
				








__





						Loading…
					





					www.cnn.com
				












						Americans Rarely See the True Face of Israel’s Bombing of Gaza
					

By shying away from graphic images of death, news organizations sanitize the violence of Israeli aggression against Palestinians.




					theintercept.com
				




Schumer represents the banks not the people: 
	

	







						Schumer, favorite senator of Wall Street and K Street, takes over Senate Dems
					

When Senate Democrats chose their new leader, they selected the favorite senator of K Street and Wall Street, Chuck Schumer, an unparalleled expert at blending policymaking and fundraising.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				












						Israel admits forcibly injecting Ethiopian Jews with Depo-Provera - LifeSite
					

"We believe it is a method of reducing the number of births in a community that is black and mostly poor," Hedva Eyal, who wrote the report admitting the eugenic practice.




					www.lifesitenews.com
				









						Angela Stanton-King: "Abortion is Black Genocide" Because Abortions Target Black Babies - LifeNews.com
					

Angela Stanton-King used to be pro-choice on abortion. Then her friendship with Alveda King, a pro-life leader and the niece of civil rights leader Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., changed all that. Now, Stanton-King believes that abortion is a grave human rights injustice that has led to a “black...



					www.lifenews.com


----------



## Thunderbird

We can solve the problem of antisemitism!

Jews should pursue equity. As a start they should eagerly donate their homes, cars, savings, wives (where appropriate) to the nearest POC.

Every academic, every celebrity, every Democratic politician, every newsperson, every lawyer and banker must be a person of color. All Jewish people who hold these jobs should jump off the nearest bridge while apologizing with the proper enthusiasm.

Israelis should immediately give their land to Arabs and Africans.

Places like Manhattan, Cambridge MA, Beverly Hills, San Francisco should be transferred to POC. These areas will form the nucleus of two new free independent republics: Aztlan on the West coast and New Africa in the Northeast.

Anyone who disagrees is a racist.


----------



## Ivan88

Tons of confusion, because nothing is defined:
antisemite is not defined; semite is not defined; Jew is not defined; holocaust is not defined; USA's vicious war on Germany is not defined.
Let's start with "Jew". There was no such word before about 500 years ago. There wasn't even a letter J.   There was no Jesus either.  Jesus is pronounced Geesus, which in the source language, Greek, means seducing pig.
Have fun, proving to each other how deluded you are.


----------



## Thunderbird

And let’s not forget Israeli arms dealers in Africa: Israeli arms fuel atrocities in Africa

Or about Kushner: What Jared Kushner’s $2 Billion Saudi Payout Says About The Post-Presidential Hustle


----------



## Thunderbird

Hollywood and academia are hotbeds of racism.









						Hollywood's Issue With Diversity Goes Beyond The Oscars Boycott
					

There aren't enough movies being made with Black actors, which is why we are outnumbered on nomination day. We need to hold the industry accountable for not creating more opportunities for Black actors, not funding Black films and making silly excuses like the financial bottom line.




					www.huffpost.com
				








__





						Loading…
					





					commforum.mit.edu
				




Superheroes are racist and must be canceled.








						The Forgotten Racist Backstories Of Marvel Superheroes
					

Marvel superheroes were originally created from a horrendous combination of white supremacy and good old-fashioned American racism – from the superheroes to the awful backstories on Black characters. It’s actually ridiculous when you look ...




					www.pushblack.us
				




Disagree? You are a racist.

My only goal is to end antisemitism. I think if wealthy Jews released the Left from their sinister clutches and stopped discriminating  against POC then antisemitism would vanish.


----------



## Sixties Fan

German police have launched an investigation after four bullets were fired on Thursday night at the Old Synagogue in the western city of Essen. No-one was injured in the incident.

A spokesperson for the Interior Ministry in the German state of North Rhine-Westphalia told the Judische Allgemeine newspaper that the four shots were fired at the building at 11.40 pm on Thursday night. According to local police, CCTV images of the area around the synagogue show a man in the vicinity, but the quality of the recordings is reportedly too poor to identify him.

(full article online)










						Shots Fired at Jewish Memorial Center Housed in Former Synagogue in Germany
					

The Old Systems nagogue in the German city of Essen. Photo: Wikipedia German police have launched an investigation after four …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“From our perspective, we see the Jewish community getting it from all sides,” FBI Director Christopher Wray told the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee on Thursday in a hearing on threats to the homeland. “Not only have they long been a target of foreign terrorist organizations…but then, in addition to that, they’re of course the target of domestic violent extremists.”

Speaking of antisemitic extremism in response to a question from Senator Jacky Rosen (D-NV), Wray noted that 63% of all religiously motivated violent extremism incidents in the United States were motivated by antisemitism, against a Jewish population that totals only 2.4% of the American public.

Both Director Wray and Secretary of Homeland Security Alejandro Mayorkas, who was also testifying at the hearing, said they would support a national strategy to combat antisemitism.

Wray added that while the statistics on rising antisemitic incidents are “stark,” the increases are partly the result of improved reporting, even as under-reporting remains a problem. “Frankly, the Jewish community has been ahead of other communities that are victims in reporting historically. So we have been trying to preach the importance of reporting and we have seen reporting coming up,” he said.

In 2020, the most recent year in which data is publicly available, the FBI recorded 676 religious bias crimes targeting Jews, accounting for 55% of all religious bias crimes. The total number of reported hate crimes that year increased by 9% from 2019, making 2020 the worst year for bias incidents since 2008. The Anti-Defamation League’s Audit of Antisemitic Incidents 2021, published in March, recorded 2,717 antisemitic incidents throughout the United States in that year, a 34% increase from 2020 and the highest number of such incidents that the ADL has recorded since it began tracking them in 1979.


(full article online)










						FBI Director: Jewish Community Under Threat ‘From All Sides’
					

Federal Bureau of Investigation Director Christopher Wray prepares to testify in a hearing on the FY 2023 budget for the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harvard Had Most Campus Antisemitic Incidents Last Year | United with Israel
					

Harvard University scored the worst in each category of antisemitism examined by a new report.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC has broadcast folksongs that glorify attacks on Jews and call for bloodshed, the JC can reveal. 

One of the songs, aired on its Arabic language service — which has 36 million viewers — is addressed to Palestinian militants.  

Translated by Media Watchdog Camera Arabic, the song says: “The force in your hand is your right. Don’t leave your weapon in its sheath… From the Jerusalem mountains and from the plain, your blood, should it be shed on the earth, would make red freedom bloom.”


A BBC presenter can be seen in the studio, nodding and filming the bloodthirsty performance on his phone, which was aired on the BBC Xtra series to mark “Nakba Day” in May. 

In an interview before the rendition, musician Ashraf Sholi made it clear that his song was intended to energise the “resistance” movement, undermining those who “lean towards a blind peace” or “anyone who normalises [with Israel].” 

The smiling BBC presenter made no serious attempt to challenge Mr Sholi’s statements. 

Another song, which tells the story of a militant knocking on his mother’s door before he launches an attack, was broadcast in October on an Arabic version of Loose Women called Dunyana, or “Our World”. 

The guest presenter, Mira Sidawi, who sang the song as guests clapped along, was billed as being from “Palestine”, a highly politicised move that contravenes BBC guidelines, as there is no such state. 

In January, Ms Sidawi had presented a segment on Middle Eastern cooking in which she claimed that Israel had no cuisine or culture apart from what it “takes from the original peoples”. 

The government’s former anti-terror czar, Lord Carlile, said the material was likely to “give succour and encouragement to extremists”, raising further concerns about the role of BBC Arabic in fomenting unrest across the Middle East. 

Neither of the songs or the statements, all of which appeared to openly contravene the publicly-funded broadcaster’s guidelines on impartiality and accuracy, were challenged on air. 

After being contacted by the JC, the BBC removed the offending episodes from its social media accounts, though despite ongoing conversations, the corporation has not admitted that guidelines were breached. 

It comes after Ofcom slammed the BBC culture of “defensiveness” as it ruled last week that the corporation had “failed to observe its editorial guidelines on due impartiality and due accuracy” in its notorious Oxford Street Chanukah coverage. 

A JC petition demanding a parliamentary inquiry into the corporation’s coverage of Jews and Israel passed 9,000 signatures this week. It can be signed and shared by visiting theJC.com/BBCPetition. 

The controversial BBC Arabic broadcasts that glorified violence were aired in this year between January and October. 

The most striking example was aired in May to mark the “Nakba”, or “tragedy” of the foundation of the state of Israel. Watched by a presenter on BBC Xtra, Palestinian oud player Mr Sholi was invited to perform a folksong that addressed Palestinian militants. 

Speaking to the presenter, he laid out his aims in singing a song promoting violence. “There are youths who work on aspects that are love-specific, that are land-specific, but on the matter of resistance and focusing on the resistance… there are people who try to make it forgotten,” he said. 

When the presenter asked who those people were, Mr Sholi replied: “Anyone who leans towards a blind peace, for example. Anyone who — the normalisers [with Israel], of course. 

The Arab normalisation which happened recently is a saddening, unfortunate thing. These are among the things that make us forget.” 

The presenter then pointed out: “Some people, Ashraf, say this conflict will end once there will be peace between the two states.” 

The musician replied that peace would only be achieved when there was “a Palestinian state which consists of all”, with no “Zionist state which builds its state on a religious basis”. 

He was then invited to perform the song. “Who else, other than you, would stop the arrogance of the oppressor of my country’s land, and stand against him?” he sang.

(full article online)




			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/bbc-broadcasts-folksongs-that-glorify-attacks-on-jews-6wJhXGiv3rhgfazyMN9cAS


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An article by the _Guardian’s_ Harriet Sherwood (“Cancellation of award for playwright Caryl Churchill condemned”, Nov. 17) legitimised characterisations of the antisemitic play “Seven Jewish Children“, first performed at London’s Royal Court Theatre in 2009, as merely pro-Palestinian.

The article begins:
--------------
As the CST noted, “The Guardian [in 2009] published a positive review of the play by Susannah Clapp, two by Michael Billington and even produced its own video version of the play which is still available to view on the _Guardian _website.”






But, despite Sherwood’s framing, it wasn’t only the Jewish Chronicle that called it antisemitic.

Mark Gardner and Dave Rich of the CST not only argued it was antisemitic by “slander[ing] Jews as being psychologically compelled to become the new Nazis”, but that it evoked the ancient blood-libel.  The blood libel characterisation of the play was echoed by both Anthony Julius (the famed barrister and author of _Trials of the Disapora:_ _A History of Anti-Semitism in England)__ and the _late antisemitism scholar Robert S. Wistrich.

Award-winning British author Howard Jacobson similarly found in the play echoes of the ancient accusation that Jews have a particular bloodlust for the murder of non-Jewish children, writing the following in an op-ed at the Independent:



> Thus lie follows lie, omission follows omission, until, in the tenth and final minute, we have a stage populated by monsters who kill babies by design – “Tell her we killed the babies by mistake,” one says, meaning don’t tell her what we really did – who laugh when they see a dead Palestinian policeman (“Tell her they’re animals… Tell her I wouldn’t care if we wiped them out”), who consider themselves the “chosen people”, and who admit to feeling happy when they see Palestinian “children covered in blood”.


“Anti-Semitic”?, Jacobson asks rhetorically. No, he answers, “just criticism of Israel”.












						Guardian again legitimises antisemitic play
					

An article by the Guardian's Harriet Sherwood ("Cancellation of award for playwright Caryl Churchill condemned", Nov. 17) legitimised characterisations of th




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Several days ago, HonestReporting exposed Idris Muktar Ibrahim, a CNN producer who proudly declared himself a supporter of “#TeamHitler” on Twitter while describing Hamas terrorists as “freedpm [sic] fighters… definding [sic] their land.”












After HonestReporting notified CNN of their producer’s offensive social media history, a spokesperson immediately assured us the matter was being investigated.

A deafening silence followed, however, leaving us wondering whether CNN was serious about dealing with an employee who glorified Adolf Hitler and lavished praise on a terrorist group.

(full article online)









						SUCCESS: HonestReporting Prompts CNN to Sever Ties With '#TeamHitler' Producer | Honest Reporting
					

Ibrahim is just the latest in a series of journalists whose anti-Jewish views have been brought to light by our editorial team.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Campaign Against Antisemitism has demanded that the Director of Public Prosecutions, Max Hill KC, “immediately explain this decision or resign” and is exploring its legal options after the JC reported that the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) had dropped all charges against the remaining suspects in a notorious convoy that drove through London last May.

As fighting flared in Gaza, a convoy waving the flag of the Palestinian Authority set off from the north of England, heading into London. Men in one of the cars shouted from a megaphone: “F*** the Jews…f*** all of them. F*** their mothers, f*** their daughters, and show your support for Palestine.” The speaker went on to call listeners to “Rape their [the Jews’] daughters”. The incident took place a very short distance from a synagogue and was condemned by the Prime Minister and Home Secretary.

The car was part of a convoy of some 200 cars displaying Palestinian Authority flags which started in Bradford, passing through Sheffield and Leicester down the M1 motorway before veering into Hendon and Golders Green, two North London neighbourhoods with large Jewish populations. According to witnesses, convoy participants shouted abuse at Jewish passersby, including: “Free Palestine! Go back to Poland”.

The astounding news of the dropped charges against Mohammed Iftikhar Hanif, 27, and Jawaad Hussain, 24, comes four months after the announcement in July by the CPS that it had dropped charges against Asif Ali, 25, and Adil Mota, 26, who had also until then been suspected of being involved. 

This now means that all charges against the four original suspects have been dropped.

A spokesperson for Campaign Against Antisemitism said: “The Director of Public Prosecutions must immediately explain this decision or resign. If the CPS is incapable of bringing to justice the people who drove through London in broad daylight on camera calling for the rape of Jewish women and girls, then it has reached the absolute pinnacle of pointlessness.

“This was a crime that sent Jewish families running in fear and caused the Prime Minister and Home Secretary to demand action. Britain’s Jews are facing surging hatred and are crying out for justice. We are exploring whether we can bring a private prosecution, and we are also considering whether we could bring a judicial review against the CPS.

“It shames our country that our criminal justice system has yet again left Britain’s Jews to fend for themselves.”

In a statement, a CPS spokesperson told the JC: “The CPS has a duty to keep cases under continuing review and, following a further review of the evidence, we concluded there is no longer a realistic prospect of either defendant being convicted. We take reports of antisemitism and all other allegations of religious hatred extremely seriously because of the devastating impact they have on victims and wider society. Where there is sufficient evidence, we will prosecute these cases.”

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s analysis of Home Office statistics shows that an average of over five hate crimes are directed at Jews every single day in England and Wales, with Jews more than five times likelier to be targets of hate crimes than any other faith group.











						CAA demands resignation of CPS chief and explores legal options as charges are dropped against all suspects in “F*** the Jews…rape their daughters” convoy
					

Campaign Against Antisemitism has demanded that the Director of Public Prosecutions, Max Hill KC, “immediately explain this decision or resign” and is exploring its legal options after the JC reported that the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) had dropped all charges against the remaining suspects...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Woman reportedly yells “f***ing Jew bastards” after mistaking Christmas decorations for Star of David
					

A woman reportedly shouted antisemitic vitriol after coming across a house that she believed to be adorned with a Star of David. However, the Kensal Rise house was in fact decorated with Christmas ornaments which the woman mistook for a Jewish symbol. The woman reportedly yelled: “Oh my g-d...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> An article by the _Guardian’s_ Harriet Sherwood (“Cancellation of award for playwright Caryl Churchill condemned”, Nov. 17) legitimised characterisations of the antisemitic play “Seven Jewish Children“, first performed at London’s Royal Court Theatre in 2009, as merely pro-Palestinian.
> 
> The article begins:
> --------------
> As the CST noted, “The Guardian [in 2009] published a positive review of the play by Susannah Clapp, two by Michael Billington and even produced its own video version of the play which is still available to view on the _Guardian _website.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, despite Sherwood’s framing, it wasn’t only the Jewish Chronicle that called it antisemitic.
> 
> Mark Gardner and Dave Rich of the CST not only argued it was antisemitic by “slander[ing] Jews as being psychologically compelled to become the new Nazis”, but that it evoked the ancient blood-libel.  The blood libel characterisation of the play was echoed by both Anthony Julius (the famed barrister and author of _Trials of the Disapora:_ _A History of Anti-Semitism in England)__ and the _late antisemitism scholar Robert S. Wistrich.
> 
> Award-winning British author Howard Jacobson similarly found in the play echoes of the ancient accusation that Jews have a particular bloodlust for the murder of non-Jewish children, writing the following in an op-ed at the Independent:
> 
> 
> “Anti-Semitic”?, Jacobson asks rhetorically. No, he answers, “just criticism of Israel”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian again legitimises antisemitic play
> 
> 
> An article by the Guardian's Harriet Sherwood ("Cancellation of award for playwright Caryl Churchill condemned", Nov. 17) legitimised characterisations of th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org


It ain't nuthin' new----read the kharahan


----------



## Sixties Fan

A fascinating new documentary shows how antisemitic lies were the 'original fake news'
					

Maxim Pozdorovkin's "The Conspiracy" delves deep on the roots of myths around antisemitic control. It's the closing film of DOC NYC.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Broken promise: Qatar bans cooked kosher food, public Jewish prayer during World Cup | World Israel News
					

Jewish organizations told The Jerusalem Post that Qatar is forbidding kosher cooked food for Jewish visitors to the international football tournament.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Platforming Hateful Conspiracy Theories​So, who does control the media and the “strong machine,” according to Marai, a featured panelist at the UN seminar?

That would be the “Center of Powers,” declared Marai, who confided to the audience it makes him “scared to say anything” because of unfair accusations of antisemitism the “Center” employs against people like him. The same Center also targets Palestinian journalists “even out of Palestine,” he added.

Marai’s cited evidence for the existence of this monolithic media-controlling entity is the case of several _Deutsche Welle_ journalists who lost their jobs after CAMERA exposed their promotion of anti-Jewish terrorism and tropes, including their claims of Jewish control and “fabricating” the Holocaust.  

Conveniently omitting the journalists’ own objectionable rhetoric,  Marai suggested they lost their jobs over unproven allegations of antisemitism and that this, in turn,  is evidence of a shadowy “Center of Powers” that controls the media by weaponizing antisemitism for its own nefarious purposes.

The moderator of the panel, Director of the UN Information Service Alessandra Vellucci, did not challenge any of  Marai’s conspiratorial and bigoted rantings. Rather, she expressed her gratitude towards Marai for his remarks, thus imitating earlier silent acquiescence by other UN officials to such claims of “Jewish lobby” control during the July 2022 anti-Israel UN Commission of Inquiry. 

One might forgive Marai for conspiratorial thinking regarding media control, given that he works for an outlet controlled by the repressive Qatari government. However, many inside the UN seem all too comfortable with suggestions that a manipulative Jewish cabal controls the levers of power.

Legitimizing Biased Journalism​When people buy into such bigoted and delusional conspiracy theories, it is unsurprising that they would then also justify prejudice and bias against the Jewish collective, embodied today by the Jewish state of Israel.

That was, indeed, the other message of the seminar. In the words of Marai, “as a journalist, you have to be biased” against Israel. Fellow panelist Ali Ghaith, a UN Development Programme communications analyst readily agreed, insisting that:



> We can become activists and journalists… [T]his is who we are and this is our story and this is our narrative, and the people around the world, they would have to get used to that and listen to us…


This is not new. Similar messages have been delivered in previous annual UN media seminars on the Middle East. For example, at the 2021 seminar, Palestinian journalist Daoud Kuttab promoted his method of inventing an “Israeli perspective” to debunk, rather than having to debate a real voice from Israel’s mainstream. Kuttab offered his method as a form of “solutions journalism,” but  a more accurate name for this would be “straw man journalism.”


(full article online)










						A UN Seminar Teaches Antisemitism, Encourages Bias
					

“Who’s controlling the media? Who’s controlling the strong machine?” These were the questions asked at a recent UN media seminar, where officials seemed to




					www.camera.org


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Broken promise: Qatar bans cooked kosher food, public Jewish prayer during World Cup | World Israel News
> 
> 
> Jewish organizations told The Jerusalem Post that Qatar is forbidding kosher cooked food for Jewish visitors to the international football tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldisraelnews.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Platforming Hateful Conspiracy Theories​So, who does control the media and the “strong machine,” according to Marai, a featured panelist at the UN seminar?
> 
> That would be the “Center of Powers,” declared Marai, who confided to the audience it makes him “scared to say anything” because of unfair accusations of antisemitism the “Center” employs against people like him. The same Center also targets Palestinian journalists “even out of Palestine,” he added.
> 
> Marai’s cited evidence for the existence of this monolithic media-controlling entity is the case of several _Deutsche Welle_ journalists who lost their jobs after CAMERA exposed their promotion of anti-Jewish terrorism and tropes, including their claims of Jewish control and “fabricating” the Holocaust.
> 
> Conveniently omitting the journalists’ own objectionable rhetoric,  Marai suggested they lost their jobs over unproven allegations of antisemitism and that this, in turn,  is evidence of a shadowy “Center of Powers” that controls the media by weaponizing antisemitism for its own nefarious purposes.
> 
> The moderator of the panel, Director of the UN Information Service Alessandra Vellucci, did not challenge any of  Marai’s conspiratorial and bigoted rantings. Rather, she expressed her gratitude towards Marai for his remarks, thus imitating earlier silent acquiescence by other UN officials to such claims of “Jewish lobby” control during the July 2022 anti-Israel UN Commission of Inquiry.
> 
> One might forgive Marai for conspiratorial thinking regarding media control, given that he works for an outlet controlled by the repressive Qatari government. However, many inside the UN seem all too comfortable with suggestions that a manipulative Jewish cabal controls the levers of power.
> 
> Legitimizing Biased Journalism​When people buy into such bigoted and delusional conspiracy theories, it is unsurprising that they would then also justify prejudice and bias against the Jewish collective, embodied today by the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> That was, indeed, the other message of the seminar. In the words of Marai, “as a journalist, you have to be biased” against Israel. Fellow panelist Ali Ghaith, a UN Development Programme communications analyst readily agreed, insisting that:
> 
> 
> This is not new. Similar messages have been delivered in previous annual UN media seminars on the Middle East. For example, at the 2021 seminar, Palestinian journalist Daoud Kuttab promoted his method of inventing an “Israeli perspective” to debunk, rather than having to debate a real voice from Israel’s mainstream. Kuttab offered his method as a form of “solutions journalism,” but  a more accurate name for this would be “straw man journalism.”
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A UN Seminar Teaches Antisemitism, Encourages Bias
> 
> 
> “Who’s controlling the media? Who’s controlling the strong machine?” These were the questions asked at a recent UN media seminar, where officials seemed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


*NUTHIN' NEW.    I is old---I read the  "JEW STUFF"  starting at age 8 in the 1950s.    It has not changed.     JOOOOOOS IS A MAGICAL CONTROLLING EVIL FORCE in the world of  jesus in the manger and muhummad flying around with 
buraq.*


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> *NUTHIN' NEW.    I is old---I read the  "JEW STUFF"  starting at age 8 in the 1950s.    It has not changed.     JOOOOOOS IS A MAGICAL CONTROLLING EVIL FORCE in the world of  jesus in the manger and muhummad flying around with
> buraq.*


  uhm   excuse me---who  (da fluck) is MARAI?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tom Stoppard’s Latest Play Is an Angry Masterpiece about Anti-Semitism » Mosaic
					

“As lighthearted as a sermon by Jonathan Edwards and as relaxed as a vacation to Putin’s Moscow.”




					mosaicmagazine.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Larry’s Letters: Palestinian Freedom is a Fight for Black and Brown Liberation” The Daily Northwestern
					

Let's examine the geographical meaning of "from the river to the sea"...




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Toronto Star Columnist Shree Paradkar Wrongly Claims IHRA Definition of Antisemitism Seeks to Stifle Criticism of Israel
					

Vancouver recently voted to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism. The IHRA definition, which was




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


>


Saida is an arabic name----HOWEVER some jews in 
arab speaking countries  bear it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today in Jewish History​*• Mumbai Terror Attacks (2008)*
The city of Mumbai, India, was hit with a series of coordinated terror attacks, starting on Wednesday evening, the 29th of Cheshvan 5769, which left close to 200 dead and scores more injured.

One of the terrorists' chosen targets was the local Chabad House, known as the "Nariman House," operated by Chabad-Lubavitch emissaries Rabbi Gavriel Noach (Gabi) and Rivkah (Rivki) Holtzberg.

In the subsequent standoff, which continued until Friday afternoon, Gabi and Rivki and several other Jews in the Chabad House – Rabbis Bentzion Chroman and Leibish Teitelbaum, Norma Schwartzblatt-Rabinowitz and Yocheved Orpaz – were killed in cold blood. May G‑d avenge their murders.

Miraculously, the Holtzbergs' two-year-old child, Moshe, was saved by his nanny.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

DePaul University Student Government Denounces Campus Antisemitism
					

DePaul University Law School. Photo: ajay_suresh/Wikimedia Commons. The Student Government Association (SGA) of DePaul University issued a statement earlier this …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## irosie91

For those who do not know why MUMBAI  (the erstwhile Bombay)  was the victim of islamic terrorism-----here is the answer----Mumbai (bombay) is a port 
city in India.    People escaping the islamic/arab 
ONSLAUGHT of the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC 
CONQUEST from the middle east and Iran included lots of Zoroastrians and Jews.   Lots of them fled by boat to BOMBAY---lately renamed MUMBAI.  For more information ---there are zoroastrians and jews right here in the USA who carry family legacies of the 
genocides that led to their flight----I have known several-----of course----islamo nazis will tell you that  like the  "holocaust and like dhimmia ---IT NEVAH 
HAPPENED"


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When have Jews ever stopped being guilty in the eyes of Christianity?  Christianity is the Mother of Invention when it comes to putting the blame on Jews ]

*INTRODUCTION*

America is a large and prosperous country currently beset by intense social and political disputes, deepening economic troubles, widespread violence, a massive and destructive drug scene, and other sources of divisive and debilitating behavior. Ongoing, angry debates about racial, gender, and class privilege and oppression fuel the country’s acrimonious culture wars and prevent the development of anything remotely like social harmony and national cohesion. All this turmoil is radically destabilising and contributes to an overwrought condition of almost tribal hostility. It is a natural breeding ground for the open release of passionate hatreds, including hatred of Jews. Until recently, most American Jews have felt relatively immune from antisemitism. That is no longer so.

To illustrate, I begin with a seemingly trivial incident. On a snowy Shabbat morning in late January 2022, Donny Larmann, a snowplow operator in Lakewood, New Jersey, saw two Orthodox Jews walking on the road in front of him. He lowered his vehicle’s plow blades and intentionally covered them with snow. A film clip of the incident he posted on Facebook shows Mr. Larmann laughing at what he had just done to his Jewish victims and calling out triumphantly, ‘This one’s for you JC.’https://fathomjournal.org/the-jews-are-guilty-christian-antisemitism-in-contemporary-america/#_edn1_

If, as is likely, ‘JC’ signifies Jesus Christ, burying two Jews in snow is but a tiny entry in the vast historical ledger of Christian retribution for the Jews’ alleged involvement in the crucifixion of Jesus. As payback, far worse has happened to the Jews over the centuries, but the fact that this incident occurred at all in present-day America and was gleefully showcased on Facebook is telling. What does it tell? Despite our wishes to the contrary, some ancient motives for Jew-hatred are by no means past but remain a threatening presence among us. How large a threat? I’ll venture some answers shortly. For now, consider another seemingly minor, but no less telling, example of contemporary Jew-hatred, this one in the form of graffiti.

It reads, simply but clearly, ‘The Jews Are Guilty.’

Surrounded by crudely drawn swastikas, these words were prominently spray-painted on the wall of the Holocaust Museum in St. Petersburg, Florida in May 2021.[ii] Similar graffiti have appeared time and again on synagogues, Jewish schools, and other Holocaust monuments and memorials. Their purpose is clear: intimidate Jews by defacing their most emblematic institutions with hostile markings. This one, ‘The Jews Are Guilty,’ is an expression of contempt that originates centuries ago in Christian teachings about Jews as agents of evil; in one form or another, it is alive still today.[iii] Versions of it, always accusatory and damning, are part of the contemporary rhetoric of anti-Jewish vilification.

The question needs to be asked: Of what precisely are the Jews guilty? Answers vary, but to antisemites of all kinds, Jews, and increasingly the Jewish state, are denounced as being eternally at fault for causing whatever is bad, wrong, or evil in the world. Just how this notion of ingrained Jewish malevolence plays out in today’s America will be the focus of what follows. Anti-Jewish hostility in America is multi-causal, as it is elsewhere. No one factor is responsible for its resurgence in our own day. In this paper, I will emphasise some of the Christian dimensions of this hostility largely because they appear to have a persistence and special potency within the United States. Most West-European countries seem to be in a post-Christian phase, but within America’s social and political life, Christianity continues to have a significant presence. Multi-denominational, the religion has a wide variety of confessional, doctrinal, and institutional forms. On the positive side, the Jewish people and the Jewish state can count on the support of many non-Jewish friends. In fact, as a 2019 Pew poll reveals, Americans like Jews more than any other religious group.[iv] At the same time, Christian adversaries exist and are sometimes in active opposition to the interests of American Jews and the safety and security of the Jewish state.[v]


(full article online)







						‘The Jews Are Guilty’: Christian Antisemitism in Contemporary America
					

Alvin Rosenfeld holds the Irving M. Glazer Chair in Jewish Studies at Indiana University and is the Director of the Institute for the Study of Contemporary Antisemitism. In this essay he argues that w...



					fathomjournal.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

ResumeBuilders commissioned a survey of antisemitic attitudes of hiring managers and recruiters in the United States, and the results show that discrimination against Jews in the workplace is far more widespread than has been reported.

Nearly one third of the respondents, 32%, said antisemitism is "common" or "very common" at their workplaces.

Over a quarter of them, 26%, say they are less likely to move forward in the hiring process with Jewish applicants.

23% say they want fewer Jews in their industry, and an astounding 17% say that their leadership has told them to not hire Jews. 

The recruiters and hiring managers make assumptions on who is Jewish based on the applicant’s educational background (35%), last name (33%), past or current experiences with Jewish organizations (28%), and even their appearance (26%). But some also make their assumptions based on antisemitic criteria, saying their assumptions are based on the job applicant's  “voice,” “mannerisms,” or even saying “they are very frugal.”

When asked the reasons for not wanting to hire Jews, the answers were a summary of why people are antisemitic altogether. They included "Jews have too much power and control" (38%), "Jews claim to be the ‘chosen people’" (38%), and "Jews have too much wealth" (35%).





Is this discrimination coming from the political Right or the Left? The reasons given above seem to indicate it is the former, but that is not necessarily so.

The report notes that antisemitism is worse in industries that tend to be more politically liberal and that  people traditionally associated with Jews. 48% of hiring managers in both education and entertainment say antisemitism is common at their workplace, while 45% of hiring managers in business say antisemitism is acceptable in their workplace.

Moreover, Resumebuilder has had other surveys done recently of recruiters and hiring managers, and the results showed that they tend to lean left. 

More than one-third of hiring managers are more likely to interview applicants who list their pronouns in their resumes. Additionally, 52% believe their company practices “reverse discrimination” in hiring; 1 in 6 have been asked to deprioritize hiring white men and 48% have been asked to prioritize diversity over qualifications. 

It may be that the combination of companies demanding a more diverse environment and  hiring managers' latent antisemitic attitudes work together to provide a perfect storm against hiring Jews, with diversity being used as a way for the managers to justify their antisemitic practices. 

For comparison, studies show less than 10% bias against applicants who appear to be Black. Those results garner major headlines. 

It is unclear what the geographic scope of the survey was. Resumebuilder itself is geared towards jobs in the United States. (I requested more data.)











						Survey shows antisemitism is widespread in the workplace, Jews are less likely to be hired
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Qatari taxi driver kicked KAN News journalist Dor Hoffman out of his cab after he discovered his Israeli nationality, the reporter claimed on Thursday.


The cab driver, who picked up the Israelis in the morning, stopped the vehicle mid-drive after finding out he picked up Israelis, something he "did not like at all," Hoffman shared on KAN's World Cup studio show.


Qatar, which hosts this year's FIFA World Cup, holds no official ties with Israel but had cooperated with Israeli officials on the hospitality of Israelis flying to Doha for soccer's biggest stage, accepting various Israeli requests on Kosher food and direct flights from Jerusalem.
---
*Israelis escorted by guards from Qatari beach*​The Israeli journalist further claimed that security guards were sent to remove him and his filming crew from a Qatari beach after he asked a local restaurant to film on its premises. "The owner asked to know where we're from...he called for security guards to escort us away after finding out we were Israeli," Hoffman said.












						Qatari kicks Israeli journalists out of taxi, 'they kill my brothers'
					

Israeli journalist Dor Hoffman further claimed that security guards were sent to remove him and his filming crew from a Qatari beach.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ADL keeps a database of extremist incidents, including antisemitic incidents. They list over 1700 so far for this year. I have been looking though their list for 2022, specifically incidents that mention Israel.

Here are only a few of them:

January, Brooklyn NY: Graffiti that read, "Kill Israel and the Jews" was found on the campus of a middle school.

January, Mountain View    CO: In response to a Jewish middle school student's presentation on the Holocaust, the teacher harassed the student about the creation and policies of the State of Israel.




January, Seattle WA: The message "It's okay to be a Zionist genocider" was found spray-painted across the Jewish Family Service.

February, Buffalo NY: An antisemitic flier was posted on the campus of the University of Buffalo. The flier depicted Robert and John F. Kennedy with Stars of David etched over their faces, and the words, "Israel and the assassinations of the Kennedy brothers."

February, University City MO: In a social media post, a campus Birthright program was the target of an anti-Zionist campaign comparing them to Patriot Front, a White Supremacist organization. The campaign strongly suggested that, like the Patriot Front, the Birthright program should not be allowed on campus and the post included the call "Death to all Settler Colonialism!"

March, Storrs CT: A Jewish college student was the target of antisemitic harassment and removal from a campus community group for their pro-Israel activism.

April, New Brunswick NJ: The Israel Fellow for the University of Rutgers Hillel received multiple antisemitic Instagram comments in response to a video they posted regarding the recent terror attack in Israel. One comment read, "die jews die."

May, Santa Barbara CA:    "Zionist the evil Jews have got to go" was written in chalk by a bus stop.
May, Champaign IL: "Death to Israel" and "Israelis kill children" was written in chalk on a college campus.

July, Lakewood CO: A Jewish person was approached by an unknown individual on the street who said, "The Zionists will burn."

July,    Boulder CO: "ZIONIST SEX PREDITAR (sic) AREA!" was found written in chalk on a sidewalk.

August, Miami FL: A Jewish institution received a threatening phone call in which the caller threatened violence against the Jewish community on behalf of his "Palestinian Wife" in relation to events in Israel. The caller threatened to cut off the heads of Jewish people.

August, Brooklyn NY: Graffiti said that said, "Antisemitism was invented by a Zionist," "Zionism is Anti Semitism (sic) and "Antisemitism is overrated" was found on a train platform.











						Some 2022 antisemitic incidents you haven't heard about
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Iranian propaganda video in which dozens of children sing a song that references an apocalyptic myth about massacring Jews was filmed at a school just 15 minutes’ walk from the New London synagogue in St John’s Wood, a JC investigation has revealed.

In the video, shot earlier this year in the playground of the Islamic Republic of Iran School (IRIS) near Queen’s Park station, the children sing about joining 313 mythical warriors in a conflict against the infidels, when (according to the present Iranian regime) Israel will be obliterated and Jews killed.

Some scenes were also shot at the nearby Islamic Centre of England (ICE), which is controlled by the Iranian regime and linked to the school. ICE is currently the subject of a statutory inquiry by the Charity Commission, as the JC disclosed last week. 

The song, entitled Hello Commander, has been praised by Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, who claims its popularity proves his people’s “loyalty to the system”, Iranian pro-regime media has reported.

Its recording in St John’s Wood, in easy reach of several synagogues and Jewish centres, has raised serious concerns among community security officials.

In the London video, rows of boys in white shirts and pressed black trousers and girls in blue flares, white blouses and matching hijabs can be seen saluting and singing their allegiance to their “commander”, Ayatollah Khamenei. 

The children, aged between eight and 15, sing: “Without you, this life has no meaning. This life comes alive when you are here for me.”

They then sing about fighting in history’s final battle for the mythical leader known as the Mahdi, last seen supposedly almost 1,200 years ago.

Shia theology says the Mahdi will return to Earth to lead Muslim forces in the war of the apocalypse, accompanied by an elite band of 313 fighters — including, the song suggests, the children in the video.

They sing: “We wait for under the flag of our leaders. Tell me beloved, will you arrive soon? May Allah hasten your reappearance… 

“We may be young but do not see us as too young. For you I will rise up and you will not see me fall. From the 313, you will see I will answer the call… Take my oath of loyalty as a warrior and servant.”

Kasra Aarabi, the head of the Iran Programme at the Tony Blair Institute, told the JC that the “cult” of Mahdi doctrine is now driving Iranian regime policy and its attempts to radicalise Shia Muslims.

“It is antisemitic to its core”, he said, “because it holds that before the Mahdi can return, Israel must be destroyed and all the world’s Jews put to death”.


(full article online)




			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/children-chant-massacre-jews-song-at-north-london-school-3PhICML3MzCLam4xjXz3vr


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nicole Lampert, the freelance journalist, best-selling ghostwriter and former Showbusiness Editor of the Daily Mail, appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where she disclosed that her teenage son was the victim of aggressive, threatening phone calls based on his Jewish identity.

Discussing last year’s incident, Ms Lampert said: “We were on holiday in Norfolk and my son gets a phone call, and it was from an anonymous number. ‘Are you a f***ing Jew?’ And he said, ‘What?’.

“[The Caller] said ‘Don’t say “what”, just answer the question. Are you a f***ing Jew?’. And [her son] said ‘Yes’, and [the Caller] said ‘Watch your back.”

Ms Lampert continued: “That frightened my son, and we weren’t at home. He was frightened enough to say ‘Can you get a neighbour to go round and just check the house?’ He didn’t know who it was. He had an idea who it was. It wasn’t someone from his school.”

Ms Lampert added that her son continued to receive anonymous phone calls throughout the week.

“That, he found hard. But generally, he’s okay, I would say. It’s quite a young lesson to learn…antisemitism has risen,” the journalist said, adding that her son was also witnessing antisemitism on social media. 

In addition, a fellow student at her son’s student called her son “Jew”, in what Ms Lampert described as “in a nasty way, to his face”, which she felt was as a result of the conflict between Israel and the antisemitic genocidal terrorist group, Hamas.

Ms Lampert added that she was contacted by a fellow Jewish parent at the school who asked her: “How are your boys? Because my daughter is afraid to go to school because her friends have been posting stuff on social media.”

The content in question allegedly referred to conspiracy theories pertaining to Jewish people and Israel. 

Last year, in response to similar concerns, Campaign Against Antisemitism publisheda short resource on “What to do about antisemitism at school” for children and parents, which helps identify antisemitism using the International Definition of Antisemitism and provides pointers on how to act when antisemitic incidents arise. 

Throughout the interview, Ms Lampert discussed her extensive primer on antisemitism within the Labour Party, her own experiences of online antisemitism and stories from her life as a showbiz writer.

This podcast can be listened to here, or watched here.












						“Are you a f***ing Jew?”: Journalist Nicole Lampert on the disturbing phone calls made to her son
					

Nicole Lampert, the freelance journalist, best-selling ghostwriter and former Showbusiness Editor of the Daily Mail, appeared on the most recent episode of Podcast Against Antisemitism where she disclosed that her teenage son was the victim of aggressive, threatening phone calls based on his...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A man has been sentenced after yelling “I’ll blow you up, you f***ing Jew” to a Jewish man earlier this year.

Earlier this month, Paul Daniel Newman, 57, was found guilty at Stratford Magistrates Court of racially or religiously aggravated disorderly behaviour as well as causing fear or provocation of violence.

At this week’s sentencing, Mr Newman of Ealing was handed 20 weeks imprisonment, suspended for 18 months.

He was also ordered to comply with 30 days rehabilitation activity requirement and six months in an alcohol treatment programme. 

In addition, he must also pay £625 prosecution costs and £154 victim surcharge.

Varinder Hayre, CPS District Crown Prosecutor and London North Hate Crime lead, said: “London is a diverse City and it is completely unacceptable for the Jewish community to be subjected to this kind of antisemitic hatred. Hate crime will not be tolerated and will be prosecuted robustly. 

“I’d also like to thank the Metropolitan Police for their diligence in helping to ensure justice for the victim and providing victim support.”

Campaign Against Antisemitism works closely with Shomrim, with whom we have a data-sharing agreement.

Campaign Against Antisemitism’s analysis of Home Office statistics shows that an average of over three hate crimes are directed at Jews every single day in England and Wales, with Jews more than four times likelier to be targets of hate crimes than any other faith group.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Who is Kanye West and Donald Trump's antisemitic new friend, Nick Fuentes?
					

The leader of the groypers, 24-year-old Nick Fuentes is an outspoken white supremacist, known for spouting misogynistic, antisemitic threats.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ye x Milo x Fuentes
					

A has-been, a never-been, and a never-will-been walk into a bar…




					magenyehudi.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian-Jewish teenager Harry Sheezel made headlines Monday for getting drafted into the Australian Football League and for facing a barrage of online antisemitism in the wake of his selection.

The 18-year-old medium forward was picked third overall by last-place North Melbourne, which finished the 2022 season with only two wins in 22 matches. Australian football is comparable to rugby and features two 18-player teams on an oval-shaped field, with the aim of kicking the ball through goalposts to score points.

Before Sheezel could celebrate his selection, he was the recipient of a slew of hateful comments on social media.

(full article online)










						Jewish draftee in Australian Football League faces torrent of online antisemitism
					

Harry Sheezel says he's unfazed by online abuse but calls for 'the right action' to be taken; expresses hope he can be a role model for Jewish community




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

George Washington University Investigating Students for Justice in Palestine Chapter: Report
					

Illustrative “Apartheid Wall” built by GW Students for Justice in Palestine. c, 2018. Photo: Twitter. George Washington University (GW) is …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ex-Islamist explains the appeal of antisemitism among US Muslims
					

While there are some American Muslims who acknowledge that Israel isn’t going away, they are not willing to say so publicly. This silence, coupled with extremist anti-Israel activism, is contributing to a decline in Jewish safety in the U.S.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All the Jew Haters, Christians, Muslims and all.....All in one room abusing their power ]










						UN General Assembly votes in favor of commemorating Palestinian ‘Nakba’
					

Pro-Palestinian resolution lamenting Israel's birth passes 90-30, as Israeli envoy blasts move as a 'disgrace' and unveils display about Jewish expulsions from Mideast countries




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

COOL IT!!!!    a person may share a burger with a bum 
without sharing his political agenda!!!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hell’s Angels Gang Leader Accused of Coordinating Attacks on Jewish Targets in Germany on Behalf of Iranian Regime
					

The Instagram page of Ramin Yektaparast, a former Hell’s Angels leader alleged to be coordinating Iranian regime attacks on Jewish …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This text is from white supremacist David Duke's 2003 book, "Jewish Supremacy."





This looks virtually the same as reports from Human Rights Watch, Amnesty International and the UN over the past year.

Same evidence, same methodology, same reference to international conventions.

So is David Duke suddenly a human rights expert? Or does the fact that all of them will cherry pick facts that make Israel (and Jews) look like criminals, and ignore all counterevidence, indicate that all of them are really antisemites?














						Amnesty, HRW, the UN or David Duke? You decide
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Blatantly antisemitic books painting Jews as ritual murderers, usurers, and conspiratorial Freemasons were displayed at the 30th annual Historical Book Fair held in Warsaw, Poland, in late November.


The fair—meant to foster an environment where all feel safe to remember the ups and downs of history—featured works that many have said falsely antagonized and threatened Jewish people.


Books from the organization 3DOM—a far-right Polish imprint—were featured at the book fair, an event officially backed by the office of Polish President Andrzej Duda. Proudly boasting of its lack of “political correctness,” 3DOM’s website displays over 80 blatantly antisemitic works, according to research from the “Never Again” Association, an NGO that monitors and reports on racist and antisemitic incidents in Poland.












						Antisemitic works on display at Warsaw Historical Book Fair
					

The annual Historical Book Fair in Warsaw is supported by the office of the Polish President Andrzej Duda.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera writes about a project funded by the British Library and the Hill Museum & Manuscript Library to restore a volume of fatwas by Sheikh Othman al-Tabbaa, of Gaza, written in 1904.

The article features this fatwa  by the sheikh not to sell land to Jews:



> About 118 years ago, Sheikh Othman al-Tabbaa, one of the notables of the city of Gaza, issued a fatwa *prohibiting “selling lands to Jews directly or through traitorous brokers,* because it weakens the physical and moral strength of Muslims and strengthens the enemies of the nation and the homeland, (especially) when it appears that their intention is to exterminate patriots as a whole, and to take over their countries and homelands by various means, just as it is not permissible to support or support them.”
> 
> And the Jews referred to, according to the fatwa of Sheikh al-Tabbaa, “were not people of dhimma, security, and they had no covenant from the caliph of the Muslims, but rather* they were deviants and vagabonds from the horizons*, so it is not permissible to empower them from the homes of Muslims and sell them lands *whose price was the blood of the mujahideen heroes,* as well as the prohibition of brokering and mediating in selling to them, Rather, it appeared that the harm of the brokers is more severe than the harm of the Jews themselves, because they guide them to every path that will help them reach their goals and facilitate obstacles for them.
> 
> Al-Tabbaa supported his fatwa with what was established in the books of the four schools of thought that “it is forbidden to sell to the people of war and sedition that which strengthens them in war, such as weapons and horses, and it is not carried to them even after reconciliation, and selling land and mediating in it to them is more severe and harmful than selling weapons and horses, and whoever does not adhere to his religion and act according to his orders. He avoids his prohibitions and pretends to commit what is prohibited by Sharia, so *he is an avowed immoral person who must be insulted and boycotted*.”



Al Jazeera is positioning this sheikh as a hero, who saw the danger of the Jews early and sounded the alarm not to sell land to the "deviants and vagabonds" who were Jews.

The manuscript should be preserved, because it is a very nice example of Muslim Jew-hatred from the early 20th century.  I'm not so certain that this is what the British Library and HMMI have in mind, though, when they spend money to preserve it. I think they just think that this was an important scholar whose words should continue to be studied.











						British Library and Hill Museum restoring writings of early 20th century Gaza antisemitic cleric
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course boycotting the Kiasma museum is antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Jazeera writes about a project funded by the British Library and the Hill Museum & Manuscript Library to restore a volume of fatwas by Sheikh Othman al-Tabbaa, of Gaza, written in 1904.
> 
> The article features this fatwa  by the sheikh not to sell land to Jews:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera is positioning this sheikh as a hero, who saw the danger of the Jews early and sounded the alarm not to sell land to the "deviants and vagabonds" who were Jews.
> 
> The manuscript should be preserved, because it is a very nice example of Muslim Jew-hatred from the early 20th century.  I'm not so certain that this is what the British Library and HMMI have in mind, though, when they spend money to preserve it. I think they just think that this was an important scholar whose words should continue to be studied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Library and Hill Museum restoring writings of early 20th century Gaza antisemitic cleric
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


   It is the HISTORY OF JEWS who were caught up in 
the "GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST"   There are jerks on this board who INSIST that the levant is 
OWNED BY MUSLIMS-----of course it is----it is ALL OWNED BY MUSLIMS ACCORDING TO SHARIAH LAW.    Even Spain is OWNED BY MUSLIMS according to 
SHARIAH LAW-----and all of South East Asia.   Give it a bit of time----FRANCE AND BROOKLYN consist of 
"MUSLIM LAND"  too


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazih Khatatba, general director and editor of Ontario-based Arabic newspaper Meshwar, writes in Wattan.net:


> I am a Palestinian Canadian journalist. Our newspaper, Mishwar, is published in Arabic and distributed in the Ontario region, especially Toronto. We have the right to attend any event, especially if it is related to Palestine and the Middle East. We are not anti-Semitic, and we have not spoken badly about Jews in Canada or other countries. Rather, we criticize the Israeli occupation policy and stand with the Palestinian people. Those who accuse us of “anti-Semitism” without evidence are themselves supporting and protecting the Israeli occupation that commits daily murders against Palestinians.



He is especially upset at Honest Reporting Canada, which has exposed his and his newspaper's words publicly.

So here are some of their highlights:

Accusing Jews of dual loyalty:



> The vast majority of ambassadors and mediators the US administration sends to the Middle East are Zionists and hold Israeli citizenship, and they owe more loyalty to this entity [Israel] than the US itself, including the US envoy Amos Hochstein [who was assigned] to negotiate with Lebanon on the demarcation of the region’s maritime borders and gas resources. He is not considered a mediator but rather a negotiator for the occupation entity more than his leaders. He is trying to play on the factor of time and procrastination, buying the debts of some loyal Lebanese leaders and activating the role of pawns to pressure Hizbollah. Still, this game that succeeded with the Palestinian Authority will not gain success with [Hassan] Nasrallah [leader of Hezbollah].


(Hochstein is not a dual national.)

Casting doubt on the Holocaust:



> Why are the Zionist organizations afraid of opening the Holocaust file, preventing researchers from approaching it, and protecting it with strict laws that threaten those who come near it with imprisonment, prosecution, and even dismissal from work? Is it possible that they are hiding something, and we do not know?


Crazy antisemitic conspiracy theories:




> Some world leaders in the West, who belong to the Zionist-Masonic movement, have already long ago drawn their plans to divide the Arab homeland in order that the Zionist-Masonic generations will inherit it generation after generation.
> 
> All aforementioned details confirm without a doubt that there is today an actual track to implement the Zionist -American enterprise, which is aiming at weakening Iraq and Syria, to tear them apart and to fragment them as a basis to tear apart and fragment the entire Arab region. This also confirms without a doubt that the goal of the attack, which the entire Arab region and areas are subject to, is basically to tear apart this region in order to serve the colonial Zionist -American enterprise.



And in 2015, it published an article that said that killing is ingrained in the Jewish faith. 

Sounds pretty antisemitic to me!











						Antisemitic Canadian Arab journalist denies he is antisemitic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As horrifying as the attack was three years ago, it was far from an isolated event. In fact, the experts say it was just a drop from of their hatred.

In early 2020, officials said there was evidence that the suspects had been planning the attack for months.

The gunman allegedly checked out the JC Kosher Market on Martin Luther King Drive on at least two occasions and entered the store during one of them, even driving by the business twice on the day of the shootings.

In the years since these lives were lost, antisemitism has been on the rise.

In New York and New Jersey, 2019 was the worst year for antisemitic hate crimes until 2021. 2022 is now on track to beat that record.

"It's tough to be constantly battling this and to see it coming at you from all different places," said Scott Richman, director of the Anti-Defamation League in New York and New Jersey.

(full article online)









						Vigil honors victims of 2019 antisemitic shooting in Jersey City
					

All of the victims of the senseless, hate-filled shooting in 2019 were remembered at Thursday night's vigil in Jersey City.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The report, which Youngkin ordered on his first day in office in January, comes just weeks after the US Department of Education opened an investigation into allegations of antisemitic harassment at a Fairfax County school district, filed by the right-wing Zionist Organization of America. Congress has since 2004 mandated an annual report on antisemitism worldwide, and a number of states have commissions on how best to advance Holocaust education and broader anti-hate measures.


(full article Online )











						Virginia’s Republican-led antisemitism panel blasts BDS, subtly critiques Trump
					

Commission to Combat Antisemitism established by state's GOP Governor Glenn Youngkin recommends improving Holocaust education and prohibiting Israel boycotts




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Cursed Zionists’: Austrian Authorities Order Investigation into Rampant Antisemitism at Vienna Mosque
					

ILLUSTRATIVE — An Austrian police officer on guard outside a mosque in Vienna following Friday prayers. Photo: Reuters/Leonhard Foeger Austria’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Now, the Nazi salute is teaching history.
> 
> What was the class about?



That's why the US dumped the Bellamy salute in 1942.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist protestors disrupted a panel on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict that was held on Thursday night at the City University of New York (CUNY) Graduate Center.

Handing out flyers accusing Israel of “occupation,” “censorship,” and “genocide,” the protestors caused so much raucous that the New York City Police Department (NYPD) arrived to escort them from the building, Academic Engagement Network (AEN) Executive Director and panelist for the event, titled “A Conversation on the Language of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict,” Miriam Elman told The Algemeiner on Friday.

Other panelists at the event included, Donna Robinson Divine, Professor of Jewish Studies at Smith College and Professor Asaf Romirowsky, executive director of Scholars for Peace in the Middle East.

“They rose up en masse and came in front of the podium and started shrieking,” Elman said. “It was very loud and they screaming slogans. And the audience didn’t just sit there. They were screaming right back. Later, NYPD [New York City Police Department] came into the room and escorted them out.”

“We lost fifteen minutes of the presentation of the event,” she continued. “It’s unacceptable.”

The City University of New York (CUNY) is the subject of a new Title VI complaint with the US Department of Education alleging that it has intentionally ignored “a sustained pattern of antisemitism.”

Filed in July by the American Center for Law & Justice (ACLJ), it follows accusations of antisemitism at CUNY campuses aired during a New York City Council hearing on the issue last month, held after the CUNY School of Law faculty endorsed a boycott of Israel.

The complaint recounted a number of alleged incidents at CUNY going as far back as 2013, including Jewish faculty and students having their property vandalized, receiving threats and verbal abuse, and being held responsible for actions of the Israeli government.

It also discussed a 2021 resolution passed by the public university system’s faculty union accusing Israel of practicing apartheid, a measure that prompted the resignations of a number of Jewish members, as well as the more recent boycott effort endorsed at the law school.

Several episodes described in the ACLJ brief were raised at the City Council hearing in June, where lawmakers lamented the absence of CUNY Chancellor Felix Matos Rodríguez and called the problem of antisemitism at CUNY “pervasive.”

CUNY has maintained that it “has consistently and strongly condemned all forms of bigotry and discrimination, including antisemitism,” and that it complies with all relevant regulations when reporting incidents.











						Anti-Zionist Protestors Disrupt CUNY Event on Israeli-Palestinian Conflict
					

Anti-Zionist protestors disrupting event City University of New York Graduate Center. Photo: StopAntisemitism/Twitter. Anti-Zionist protestors disrupted a panel on the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> That's why the US dumped the Bellamy salute in 1942.


your point?


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> your point?


Discussed in previous pages.  Surada likes to dig up old dinosaurs.  This is one of them.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Discussed in previous pages.  Surada likes to dig up old dinosaurs.  This is one of them.


   Sheesh ----give Surada a CHANCE-----it is only fair.  
   She has every right to defend the islamo-nazi POV--
   deflections and all


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Prosecutions For Brutal May 2021 Antisemitic Assaults in NYC Moving At Glacial Pace
					

Court cases proceed slowly; meanwhile, two assailants were charged with new crimes this fall.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Judge Sends Jewish Death Row Inmate For New Trial After ‘Antisemitic Bias’ Exposed in Original Sentencing
					

Texas death row inmate Randy Halprin is seen outside a courtroom hearing on Jan. 26, 2001. Photo: Reuters archive A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Students Not Protected by Anti-Discrimination and Harassment Polices on College Campuses, New Report Says
					

An anti-Israel ‘apartheid wall’ at the University of Tennessee, Knoxville. Photo: Students for Justice in Palestine at UTK Facebook page. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Professor Cyrille Cohen sounds as though he’d be the perfect person to call on if you’ve got questions to ask about vaccine effectiveness against COVID-19. Cohen is head of the Laboratory of Immunotherapy and vice dean of Life Sciences at Israel’s Bar Ilan University. But instead of asking him about the virus, the host of a French television show, berated Cohen, his invited guest, for wearing a yarmulke. A second panelist, French-Jewish journalist Elisabeth Levy, seemed to take special umbrage at Cohen’s religious apparel, telling the eminent scientist that covering one’s head with a skullcap is “indiscreet.”

In other words, what happened here on French TV is that a Jew was put on trial. It began with a question bearing no relationship to the topic at hand. “I will ask a question because *a lot of people are asking* and it has nothing to do with medicine,” said the CNews host to Prof. Cohen. *a lot of people are asking* why the professor is wearing a religious symbol in the studio?”

Confused at being asked about his attire rather than his specialty, Cohen replied that wearing a cap on his head wasn’t any kind of special statement for the viewers. It’s just what he does. "Why?" said Cohen, "*Because I wear it every day."*

That is when Levy jumped into the conversation. “*I also asked him this* when we went to the coffee machine."

And in that moment, the gig was up.

There were not “*a lot of people*” asking why Cohen wears what he wears. It was a single person, Elisabeth Levy, who had inspired this coup that made for some remarkable television. Remarkably hateful, that is. Hateful in that a Jew was put on trial for following his beliefs. And if that’s not antisemitic, what is?

Had a discussion on vaccines been on the table at all? Or was it all about luring Cohen onto the show to lambaste him on air for wearing a Jewish beanie on his head? It’s not such a crazy idea, really. Attacking a guy for his visibly Jewish appearance is bound to be a heckuva lot more exciting than talking about COVID-19--makes for MUCH better television.

We will never know whether the ambush of Prof. Cohen was coincidental or by design. But we do know that Elisabeth Levy saw an opening to divert attention away from Cohen, and toward herself, that all might see how woke she is for playing the role of Jew in name only (JINO).

Cohen understood now that he had been invited to discussed vaccines, but to be mocked and reviled for being visibly Jewish on French soil.

“Full disclosure,” said Cohen of the thin piece of cloth on his head, “I wear it _every _day. I did not put it on especially for this show,” and yet here he was, being forced to defend his religious practice without warning, while live on TV. As opposed to doing what he’d been invited to do: talk about the effectiveness of vaccines. Something that actually falls within the purview of his special expertise.

Levy, naturally, was unsympathetic. She didn't care. She wanted the spotlight on her, Levy. So she took over from the host completely, lecturing Cohen about the French concept of “laicite,” secularism, as the host sat back to enjoy the show. “You understand, don’t you?” said Levy, as if Cohen were a five-year-old. “To us, secularism is the standard. This is not against religion, but *you should try to* *observe your religion to yourself. Do you understand*?”

It is unfortunate that someone forgot to tell Levy that in the scheme of things—in the hierarchy of Jewish tribal affiliations, that is—Cohen trumps Levy. Even when it comes to French daytime television fodder. This Cohen knew what to say.

“They call me ‘Cohen,’” said the immunologist, shouting and gesturing to the heavens. “[It’s] my name! Why would you want me to keep my religion to myself? *I come from Israel*.”

Simple logic. Professor Cohen doesn’t live in France. He is not bound by the illiberal and immoral French laws that forbid Yidden to show their fear of God at swimming pools and public schools.

Elisabeth Levy, however, cares nothing for logic and even less about science, ostensibly the topic under discussion. Levy is like a dog with a bone. She simply won’t let go. She knows what her audience likes as well as what they don’t like: Jews that look, well, JEWY. Levy was playing to the crowd and darned if she wouldn't exploit that for all it's worth.

“There are [other] people here who call themselves ‘Cohen’ and they do not wear a yarmulke. *So do like them and not like you*,” said Levy to Cohen, whom she believes to be not only clueless, but obstreperous for his unwillingness to adopt secular French group-think. Indignant now (or more likely pretending to be), she begins “Do you not understand that in France . . .”

But Cohen wasn’t having any more of these "lessons." He understood what this was about: Jews and Jew-hate. As such he did not fear to inform Levy, the show’s host, and French television viewers at large, that the jig was up: he was on to them. Still, as a man of science, he tried reason:

“If a priest were to arrive here, or the pope—would you ask him to remove his cross or his head covering?” asks Cohen.


“The truth is, said the show's host, "that if the pope were to arrive at my morning show, we would leave it,” he said, laughing, and scratching his head, a gesture meant to be impish, charming, and human. Fodder for his viewers. A bit of candy.

A gentleman to the end in this unwitting comedy of manners, Cohen notes that it was never his intention to cause offense. The wearing of a skullcap, he said, was not meant to “insult any of your viewers.”

Because, duh. It wasn't. Cohen hadn't done anything weird or offensive. He hadn't done anything wrong He had only exercised his freedom of religion. Something he had come to expect and appreciate as an Israeli citizen.

Not only did Cohen do nothing wrong, he did everything right. He is a hero: zealous to serve his God, and unafraid to call out vain idiots like Elisabeth Levy.

We may never know whether Levy colluded with the host of this show to produce this very public, antisemitic ambush of an eminent scientist. But someone ought to tell her (probably more than once, slowly) that in the Jewish scheme of things, Cohen trumps Levy.

Every. Single. Time.










						“Do Like Them, Not Like You!” A Jewish Professor in Secular France is Berated for Covering His Head
					

Prof. Cyrille Cohen is attacked live on French television for wearing a crucial part of his everyday attire, his skullcap.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the EU Observer, November 3:




> Israel is trying to gag its critics by formally labelling them as antisemites in the UN, Jewish academics have warned, but the EU Commission says there's no cause for alarm.
> 
> Some 128 scholars of Jewish history and Holocaust studies from around the world raised the red flag in a letter published in EUobserver on Thursday (3 November) entitled: "Don't trap the United Nations in a vague and weaponised definition of antisemitism".



Yes, once again Israel haters have written a letter. 

And once again, it is meaningless to have 128 academics sign anything because there are millions of academics worldwide, and one can find a few hundred to sign any fringe opinion. 

And once again, the criticism of IHRA has nothing to do with what it actually says.

Yet once again, the letter - since it comes from Jews and supposedly (but not really) scholars of Jewish subjects - gains an outsized amount of publicity.

It is all a game, and one where the media plays its part to inflate issues it agrees with.

But without the pro-Israel side countering the meaningless letter, it appears to be the consensus among Jewish academics.

So other Jewish academics who support the IHRA definition wrote their own letter - and gathered more signatures than the anti-Israel academics did. The effort was spearheaded by the Jewish Studies Zionist Network,which was organized this year.


 JSZN co-coordinator, Adam Fuller, Associate Professor of Politics and International Relations at Youngstown State University, said, “This isn’t about criticizing Israel. You can criticize Israel’s government all you want like you can criticize any other government in the world. But the hostility toward Israel rises to something well beyond mere criticism. It’s demonization of Israel’s very existence as a Jewish state. The demonization parallels any other antisemitic trope that paints the Jewish people as thieving and conniving.”  

Jarrod Tanny, Associate Professor of Jewish History at University of North Carolina Wilmington, and founder of JSZN, said, “Contrary to what the IHRA WDA’s opponents think, this document is not some sort of legal code intended as a weapon to silence critics of Israel. It is a working definition, a tool to offer guidance to those who need to grapple with antisemitism but are unfamiliar with the issues at hand. Our critics maintain that the JDA {Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism)  is a far superior definition of antisemitism, but upon careful examination it is obvious that it is intended as a get out of jail free card for the demonization of Israel.”

 “Unlike the JDA,” Tanny added, “the IHRA ensures that Israel is treated like any normal internationally recognized independent state and its supporters are afforded the same rights as anyone else."

Indeed, the JDA definition spends as many paragraphs on what they claim antisemitism isn't - obsessive criticism of Israel - than on what it is. 

Hate for Israel is no less antisemitic as hate for Jews. There is a clear distinction between demanding a boycott of the world's only Jewish state - which includes silencing Zionists - and mere criticism of Israel. 

It is a shame that these "open letters" force others to respond, but the game has to be played. 

On another note, I really need to get hold of the JSZN to see if they want to hold a seminar on my (IMHO, superior) definition of antisemitism. 















						"Jewish academics" write an open letter against the IHRA working definition of antisemitism. Another larger group responds.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Kuper relates how COVID-19 exacerbated antisemitic conspiracy theories, prompting antisemites to blame Jews both for the virus and for promoting vaccines.

However, she also cites another rationale: “I was told dozens of times that the current environment of growing antisemitism at TFOM was triggered by the war in Gaza in the spring of 2021, which implies (as was sometimes said to me explicitly) that the cause of TFOM’s ‘antisemitism problem’ is Israel government policy.”

Kuper disputes this timeline, pointing out that rising Canadian antisemitism preceded Israeli actions in Gaza. She writes, “From my personal experience and that of Jewish friends and colleagues at TFOM with whom I used to commiserate prior to taking on the Senior Advisor role, hateful attitudes about Jews have been on the rise at TFOM for at least three years.” Kuper links this rise in campus antisemitism to an increase in antisemitism in Canada as a whole. She points to the 2,799 reported antisemitic hate crimes in Canada in 2021 and notes this was the sixth year in a row to see an increase in incidents.

“I personally experienced many instances of antisemitism, including being told that all Jews are liars; that Jews lie to control the university or the faculty or the world, to oppress or hurt others, and/or for other forms of gain; and that antisemitism can’t exist because everything Jews say are lies, including any claims to have experienced discrimination,” Kuper writes.

She describes a “now-common strategy” in which Jews who counter antisemitism are accused of racism and lying in order to harm Palestinians. The term “Zionism,” she writes, is frequently redefined by opponents of the Jewish state as inherently racist—in an attempt to deny the belief held by 86% of Canadian Jews (according to her findings) that caring about Israel is either essential or important to being Jewish. Given this redefining of Jewish nationalism, Kuper identifies documented instances at the University of Toronto in which Jewish students were required to define their beliefs about Israel and Zionism before being permitted participation in campus activities.

She also points out the trend of some Jews at the university supporting antisemitism.

“Some of those self-identified Jews have said discriminatory things to me about Jews; some of them have also described to me a deep embarrassment at being Jewish,” she writes. Utilizing those of Jewish identity to launder racist sentiments is known as “Jew-washing,” as it enables a denial of antisemitism.

Conspiracist fantasies of Jewish power have also penetrated the university. Kuper reports, “I have heard it said (in person and on social media) within TFOM that Jews control CaRMS (the Canadian Residency Matching Service, which manages the residency selection process), Jews control faculty hiring, and Jews control TFOM’s promotion decisions.”

She also reveals antisemitic fears that “the Jews” can destroy faculty members’ careers. And what are those who stand up for Jews on campus hearing when they seek to counter these falsehoods? They are accused of being “bought by the Jews.”

David M. Litman, senior analyst at the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America (CAMERA), said, “Dr. Kuper’s reflections shed greater light on the extent of the problem that CAMERA’s Education Institute has been working to counter: the pervasive and deeply embedded antisemitic beliefs in academia. Instead of learning about the harms of antisemitic conspiracy theories, it is apparent that in places like the University of Toronto, community members are inculcated with new expressions and formulations of the same old antisemitic conspiracy theories.”


(full article online)









						Professor reveals pervasive antisemitism at University of Toronto Medical School
					

Dr. Ayelet Kuper documents a broad spectrum of Jew-hatred at the medical school and throughout the university.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## The Duke

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


Stop hatin' teh Jews, brah! Y U wanna hate teh Hebrews? They're alright except fer not likin' Christmas and pork chops. Everything else about them is exactly like you! They like beef! I like beef. 

A good Jewish deli Pastrami on Rye is pretty nice. One of my favorite sammiches.

Hot Pastrami on rye with mustard. Good combo. Winning combo, IMO.


----------



## irosie91

they are all right----IT IS DANGEROUS TO WEAR A KIPA IN FRANCE, THE USA and THE BRITISH EMPIRE (and its remnants)----that's why muslimahs have been instructed to claim  "someone pulled my hijab"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Putin’s Russia Returning to Soviet-Era Antisemitism, Former Chief Rabbi of Moscow Asserts
					

Moscow’s Chief Rabbi Pinchas Goldschmidt. Photo: Reuters/Sven Simon Russia is returning to the days of the former Soviet Union when …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Francesca Albanese's "Jewish lobby" Facebook post also includes a blood libel (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas threatens war resulting from Jews visiting the Temple Mount during Chanukah; Jordan joins the antisemitic, anti-Chanukah jihad
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic group Goyim TV moved to Florida, emerging extremist hotspot
					

The antisemitic group hopes Florida will be more hospitable to them - and may have reason to believe that to be true.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Jewish School Battles Community Antisemitism in Clarkstown
					

"Clarkstown officials trapped Ateres in administrative purgatory, exhausting the school’s resolve and recourses, until it was forced to abandon the agreement and sell the property to the Town itself




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Photo from Twitter









						Beverly Hills Man Arrested for Vandalizing Menorah on First Night of Hanukkah
					

A man was arrested for allegedly vandalizing a menorah in Beverly Hills on December 18, the first night of Hanukkah.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Photo from Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills Man Arrested for Vandalizing Menorah on First Night of Hanukkah
> 
> 
> A man was arrested for allegedly vandalizing a menorah in Beverly Hills on December 18, the first night of Hanukkah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewishjournal.com


   WELL???     can you not SEE HOW IRRITATING is that obscene structure?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Scholars" defense of Fransesca Albanese's antisemitism reveals astounding hypocrisy
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her op-ed published at the _i_ newspaper (“Our fear of criticising Israel makes us complicit in a devastating year of Palestinian suffering”, Dec. 20), columnist Yasmin Alibhai-Brown begins with the conceit that it’s brave – and, evidently, rare – to vilify Israel in the British media.



> I am on edge as I write this. Like other journalists, I know the invective that will come my way. There will be attempts to smear me and some invitations will be cancelled. It happens every time I write on Israel’s systemic oppression of Palestinian people.


Alibhai-Brown has been a British media columnist, pundit and consultant for decades, and has a long history of smearing Israel and, implicitly, British Jews:

Here are a few examples:

In a 2006_ Independent_ op-ed, she claimed that Israel’s war against Hezbollah was motivated primarily by (Nazi-style) racism against Arabs, and further decried “hardened Zionists” who are so blinded by this hatred that they’re “unmoved by photos of dead infants in Beirut”.

In a 2012 _Independent_ op-ed, she defended Baroness Jenny Tonge after she told a student group that “Israel won’t be here forever”, and claimed Tonge was unfairly “savaged by Zionists”.

At the _Independent_ in 2014, she attacked “hardline Zionists”, accusing them of engaging in “paranoia, indiscriminate loyalty and odium towards any person or group opposed to Israel’s violent oppression of Palestinians”.  She also seemed to compare jihadist attacks with the actions of the IDF, and accused Israel of engaging in something akin to genocide.

In a 2015 op-ed in the _Independent_ op-ed titled “Fling mud if you must, but don’t call Jeremy Corbyn an anti-Semite”, the columnist  defended both Corbyn and antisemitic cartoonist Carlos Latuff, and wrote the that “The right, Blairites and hard Zionists have formed the most unholy of alliances to slay the reputation of the next likely leader of the Labour Party.”

In 2016, at the _i_ newspaper, she wrote about “rampant censorship” in Britain, decrying “hardline Zionists” as an example of “minority communities” that “can be authoritarian and frighteningly controlling”.

Here are a few tweets by the journalist to provide more context:

In 2014, she tweeted the following, holding Jews responsible for the actions of Israel during their war with Hamas, the antisemitic extremist group proscribed by the British government.


(full article online)










						Yasmin Alibhai-Brown is not brave
					

In her op-ed published at the i newspaper ("Our fear of criticising Israel makes us complicit in a devastating year of Palestinian suffering", Dec. 20), colum




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In its closing session, Ohio’s legislature passed a law imposing penalties of up to 180 days in jail and a $1,000 fine for “Zoombombing” religious services, a practice that antisemites have used to intimidate Jews.

The law, “Increasing Penalties for Disturbing a Religious Service,” passed last week unanimously in the state Senate. It had previously passed in the state House, 95-1.

Ohio Attorney General Dave Yost sought the law after discovering that disrupting a religious service was only considered a “class four misdemeanor,” incurring penalties of up to 30 days in jail and $250 fines. A Republican who was elected in 2018, Yost made the discovery while seeking legal action against abortion rights activists who have targeted anti-abortion clinics since the US Supreme Court ended federal abortion rights last summer. While anti-abortion protesters have for decades targeted abortion clinics, sometimes with deadly violence, some pro-abortion protesters have more recently sought to disrupt church services as part of their activism.


(full article online)










						After antisemitic Zoombombing of religious services, Ohio toughens laws
					

Following advocacy by Jewish groups, convictions could now bring jail time; synagogue services targeted after they went online during COVID-19 pandemic




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Conspiracy theorist  guilty of plotting  to topple the government
					

Oliver Lewin, 38, of Leicestershire was found guilty of after being accused of engaging in the commission, preparation or instigation of an act of terrorism.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Virginia’s Attorney General Jason Miyares issued an open letter on Friday urging educators in the state to fight antisemitism in higher education.

“Sadly, antisemitic discrimination in American higher education is not merely a shameful legacy,” Attorney General Miyares, a Republican, wrote, citing statistics from the Anti-Defamation League showing that over 350 anti-Zionist incidents occurred on college campuses during the 2021-2022 academic year, as well as reports about Jewish students concealing their identities on campus.

The letter also discussed an incident in which the Students for Justice in Palestine of George Washington University chanted “GW Hillel, you have blood on your hands” while protesting an event featuring former Israeli intelligence official Doron Tenne on October 11. Accusing Tenne of “mass slaughter,” SJP said later on Instagram that it “proudly” stands by the demonstration.

“This type of religious discrimination is unacceptable, goes against the very core of our American ideals, and is blatantly unconstitutional,” Miyares continued. “Students cannot be active and involved members of their university community in the face of exclusionary policies. Academic freedom and inquiry cannot survive in a maelstrom of religious discrimination.”

(full article online)










						Virginia Attorney General Issues Letter on Campus Antisemitism
					

Virginia Attorney General Jason Miyares. Photo: Twitter. Virginia’s Attorney General Jason Miyares issued an open letter on Friday urging educators …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Throughout 2022, Australian Neo-Nazi organizations and individuals posted many stickers on public property. A number of these groups were highly active, totalling 135 instances of stickers posted and documented online throughout the course of the year. This report has adopted a chronological approach to categorizing and analysing self-reported instances of stickers posted in Australia from January 1, 2022, to December 1, 2022.

This report has identified a significant increase in stickering activity in Australia in mid-to-late 2022, with highs of 22 instances in May and 21 instances in September. This report suggests that there may be two main driving factors that may explain this increase.

First, an Australian Neo-Nazi began in May 2022 to produce, print, market, sell, and distribute a wide variety of stickers including Neo-Nazi, white supremacist, racist, antisemitic, Islamophobic, and anti-LGBTIQA+ designs. This individuals' stickers were identified in instances of stickers posted and documented online by other actors, in addition to himself.

Second, several new Neo-Nazi organizations and groups appeared as the year progressed – resulting in more entities aspiring to gain visibility or recruit members, with some adopting the tactics of established neo-Nazi organizations as a means of doing so. Australian Neo-Nazis predominately posted their stickering activities to their Telegram channels, from when they were shared widely online.

This report reviews instances of Australian Neo-Nazi organizations, groups, and individuals posting stickers in each month from January 1, 2022, to December 1, 2022.


(full article online)





			In 135 Instances Across Australia In 2022, Neo-Nazi Place Stickers Recruiting For Organizations, And Promoting Neo-Nazi Ideology, Racism, Antisemitism, And Anti-LGBTIQA+ Hate | MEMRI


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Hertfordshire-based under-fourteens football team has received a nine-month ban following an inflammatory social media post from one of its players.

Following the Potters Bar United under-fourteen’s win over the Jewish children’s football team Maccabi London FC on 19th September, one of the Potters Bar players uploaded a Snapchat post which said: “4-3 win over some random Jews. Hitler would be proud.”

Accompanied was a petrol tank emoji, seemingly a reference to gas chambers in Nazi Germany.

The team has now been banned from playing games for nine months, two of which are suspended for one year. Additionally, two players have been suspended from playing, must attend an FA online education programme and the club must pay a fine.

The family of the boy responsible for the post has agreed to undertake a course on Holocaust education and Judaism with a rabbi. 

A spokesperson for Hertfordshire Police said: “An investigation was launched in September 2022 after police were made aware of a post on social media containing antisemitic language. The post was made in relation to a football match involving two youth teams based in Hertfordshire.

“Enquiries were carried out and a teenage boy was interviewed under caution. He fully admitted the offence and was dealt with by of community resolution.

“Hate crimes can have a severe impact on victims and on the wider community as a whole. Incidents of this nature will absolutely not be tolerated in Hertfordshire and any reports made to police will be taken seriously and dealt with sensitively.”

(full article online)











						Hertfordshire under-fourteens team receives nine-month ban following “Hitler would be proud” Snapchat post
					

A Hertfordshire-based under-fourteens football team has received a nine-month ban following an inflammatory social media post from one of its players. Following the Potters Bar United under-fourteen’s win over the Jewish children’s football team Maccabi London FC on 19th September, one of the...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When do any of these Muslims/Arabs EVER go to Arabia to visit their indigenous land?  EVER ????  Right, there is no Palestinian tourism to their homeland, Arabia.  Got it ! ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Then in March of this year, Kiswani led protesters in chants calling to “Globalize the Intifada,” in front of the New York office of the Friends of the Israel Defense Forces. Despite her incitement to kill Jews wherever they may be found, Kiswani was chosenby her peers to speak at CUNY Law school’s commencement address two months later. She used this opportunity to promote the antisemitic BDS movement.

Yet, somehow, the _Wall Street Journal_’s Douglas Belkin decided that Kiswani was an appropriate spokesperson about college antisemitism. (“Antisemitism Is Rising at Colleges, and Jewish Students Are Facing Growing Hostility,” December 14, 2022.)



> Nerdeen Kiswani, who graduated from the City University of New York Law School this year and has been advocating for Palestinians since she was an undergraduate at several CUNY schools, said antisemitism is harmful not only to Jews but to the Palestinian cause because it detracts from grievances about Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians.
> “There’s nothing that undermines the Palestinians’ struggle more than antisemitism,” she said.


In many respects, Belkin’s article was extremely informative. Casting Kiswani as an opponent of antisemitism, however, is simply perverse. There’s no indication that Belkin asked her about any of her alleged actions – including threatening to set another person on fire. Nor are any of those actions mentioned in his article.

Moreover, the article appears to adopt the position of Palestine Legal on antisemitism. Belkin writes,



> Anti-Zionism is a political position distinct from antisemitism, which is a prejudice, said Dylan Saba, an attorney with New York-based Palestine Legal, which works to support the civil and constitutional rights of people in the U.S. who advocate for Palestinians. The two are conflated by supporters of Israel to discredit critics, he said.
> Condemning Israel may make some Jewish students feel uncomfortable, but that doesn’t mean it is antisemitic, he said. “All we are asking for is equal rights,” he said.


Belkin does attribute the claim to Dylan Saba, and he does provide the US State Department definition as well. But the manner in which the passage is written – with the definition first and the attribution afterwards – sounds as if the _Journal_ is endorsing this “expert” definition.

And of course, Saba’s claim that, “all we are asking for is equal rights,” is disingenuous. Belkin fails to point out that Palestinians have rejected one opportunity for independence after another.

Palestine Legal has defended speaking events featuring Roger Waters, Linda Sarsour, Marc Lamont Hill, Angela Davis, as well as defending Kiswani.

Of course, it’s unimaginable that in, for example, an article about racism, any reporter would seek the opinion of the John Birch Society. Antisemitism is the only form of bigotry that requires reporting of both sides.

Last week’s article comes on the heels of another _Wall Street Journal_ article that downplayed Palestinian rejectionism, and that included a headline that inverted cause and effect, making it sound like the collapse of the Israeli left is the reason for the collapse of the possibility of the two-state solution, rather than the reverse. (“As Israel’s Left Suffers Defeat, So Does Two-State Solution,” December 6, by Dov Lieber.) Is this going to become a pattern at the _Journal_?

(full article online)




			https://www.camera.org/article/wall-street-journal-article-rehabilitates-antisemites/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This is why Jew hatred strives ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Texans have experienced an over 400 percent increase in antisemitic incidents since 2020, according to a recently released state report, the first of its kind in Texas’ history.

The report, authored by local faith and civic leaders in the Texas Holocaust, Genocide, and Antisemitism Advisory Commission, found 60 antisemitic incidents in Texas so far in 2022. In 2020, there were 14.


(full article online)









						Jewish Texans Experiencing Massive Surge of Antisemitic Incidents, New Report Says
					

An armored law enforcement vehicle is seen in the area where a man has reportedly taken people hostage at a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maryland High School Students Stage Walkout to Protest Antisemitism
					

Walt Whitman High School, Bethesda, Maryland. Photo: G. Edward Johnson/Wikimedia Commons. Students at Walt Whitman High School in Bethesda, Maryland …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Delaware to California Institutions Join ‘Shine A Light’ Campaign to Fight Antisemitism
					

A menorah. Local governments and universities across the United States are participating in the “Shine a Light” educational campaign to …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ice menorah smashed at Upper East Side Chabad
					

Shattered Hanukkah menorah stationed at East 93rd Street and 2nd Avenue marks the second holiday attack that occurred at the same center.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

El Bashayer reports:


> On Friday, a demonstration took place in the Sitra area of Bahrain, *rejecting the holding of Hanukkah activities in the country,* and all forms of normalization with the Israeli entity, and in support of the Palestinian cause.





"Chanukah is a Zionist project and normalization program"

Palestine Today reports that the demonstration was repeated today, and managed to cancel a Chanukah event tonight.




> Sunday evening, a massive demonstration took place in Bahrain to condemn the normalization of Manama with the Israeli occupation.
> 
> Activists circulated on social media, video clips, the moment a mass demonstration began near Bab Al Bahrain, denouncing normalization* and holding Hanukkah events *in the country.
> 
> The participants raised banners denouncing the condemnation and slogans of "Death to Israel".
> 
> The demonstration led to the cancellation of the first Hanukkah activities scheduled to start this evening at Bab Al Bahrain.



Here's video with plenty of chants of "Death to Israel."











						Bahrainis protest against...Chanukah
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Brick Gold

Never stop it.  Keep them away from our leaders, our banks and our money.


----------



## Brick Gold

Hands off our people, stranger.


----------



## Brick Gold

Its funny how everyone wants a piece of our people.  Like we're the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in North Carolina have launched an investigation after a banner bearing antisemitic and neo-Nazi messages was hung above a highway overpass on Sunday, one week after a similar banner was discovered at an overpass in the same area.

The banner was spotted early on Christmas Day and then removed from the Pineywood Church Road overpass overlooking the US 1 highway in the Cameron area. It carried the slogan “A touch of death time” and was signed by the “NS [National Socialist Resistance Front,” a previously-unknown neo-Nazi group that may be an offshoot of existing white supremacist organizations. At the base of the banner were two swastikas and the numerals “1488” — neo-Nazi code for the “14 words,” a white supremacist mantra invoked by far-right groups, along with the Nazi slogan “Heil Hitler.”


(full article online)










						North Carolina Police Investigating Second Neo-Nazi Banner Hung on Highway Overpass
					

An antisemitic banner hung over the US 1 highway in Cameron, North Carolina. Photo: Screenshot Police in North Carolina have …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The word "Jew" was listed on Google as a verb marked offensive, defined as "to bargain with someone in a miserly or petty way" for most of the day on Tuesday​





Google's definition of the word 'Jew,' as seen on December 27, 2022.
(photo credit: screenshot)

(full article online)









						Google fixes error after labeling 'Jew' as an offensive slur
					

The word "Jew" was listed on Google as a verb marked offensive, defined as "to bargain with someone in a miserly or petty way" for most of the day on Tuesday




					www.jpost.com


----------



## buckeye45_73

Sixties Fan said:


>


He needs to worry about muslims in his country not jews.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Sixties Fan said:


> How does one stop Antisemitism? Which is another word for Jew hatred .
> First it was Judeophobia,  and then a German Jew-hater changed the expression to Antisemitism in the 19th century.   Nothing changes, It is all the same.
> 
> Many groups like to say that Jews are against Israel or against Judaism.
> 
> This one seems to be one of them.  And there probably are many others, which I will post in the future.
> 
> Jew hatred may morph, but the intent is always the same.
> 
> Let us try to stop it.


Why are they always running work shops about understaning white culture, when they cry that the culture IS white culture????


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNESCO announced that it has launched a US-wide online professional training programme for school teachers, superintendents and principals to address antisemitism.

Their partners are the University of Southern California’s Shoah Foundation, the American Federation of Teachers and the American Jewish Committee.

Audrey Azoulay, UNESCO Director General, said, "Antisemitism is an attack on our shared humanity. It must be confronted head-on, without naivety and with perseverance. This is the commitment of UNESCO, the UN agency mandated to promote education on the Holocaust and the prevention of genocide. We are proud to support American teachers to raise young people’s awareness of the nature and impact of this toxic hate speech and ideology that drive discrimination."

The name of the course is "Shine a Light." It does not mention too many details, just a general description: "Participants will develop their knowledge, skills and confidence to teach about antisemitism and to dismantle antisemitic stereotypes. They will also learn strategies to address antisemitic incidents in schools, and to respond effectively to conspiracy theories including Holocaust denial and distortion."

I am all for training teachers about how to combat antisemitism, but I fear that this is only addressing a small subset of the issue. The mention, multiple times, of Holocaust denial seems to indicate that the only flavor of antisemitism it will tackle is far-Right, neo-Nazi antisemitism. 

I don't see any indication that it will address false claims popular among Black antisemites that Jews controlled the slave trade or that Blacks are the real Jews and Jews are imposters. I don't see anything about left-wing antisemitic conspiracy theories involving the "Israel lobby." 

 The USC Shoah Foundation seems to be the driver of the training, and they have had a course for students on antisemitism since 2016, which defined it this way:




> Antisemitism is the term for hatred of Jews as a group or a concept. Hatred of Jews has existed since ancient times, and in the nineteenth century it was being influenced by modern scientific ways of thinking. The word “antisemitism” was coined in Germany by political activist Wilhelm Marr to represent this newer way of thinking. “Semitism” supposedly expressed all things Jewish, since at the time national groups were frequently defined by their language and the traditional language of Jews is Hebrew, which is a Semitic language. Of course there is no such thing as “Semitism” and all speakers of Semitic languages never belonged to the same national or ethnic groups. Antisemitism may take the form of religious teachings that proclaim the inferiority of Jews, their supposedly evil nature, or other negative ideas about Jews. It may include political efforts to isolate, oppress, or otherwise injure them. It may also include prejudiced or other stereotyped views about Jews derived from racial or other ideologies.


I can find only a small hint that anti-Zionism may be linked to antisemitism in this handout, no longer online:
----------------

Given that UNESCO has adopted the Palestinian fiction that denies or minimizes the Jewish connection to Jerusalem, the Temple Mount and Hebron, it seems apparent that Arab antisemitism will not be covered by these courses. After all, Temple denial is no less antisemitic than Holocaust denial, but UNESCO spreads that lie, explicitly or implicitly.. It would almost certainly not want to accuse Arabs of antisemitism.

The American Jewish Committee, which has strongly condemned UNESCO in the past for its own Jerusalem resolutions, does embrace the IHRA working definition of antisemitism. On the other hand, the American Federation of Teachers is likely to only emphasize neo-Nazi style antisemitism and ignore or deny all others.

It is very unclear what this course is going to look like. UNESCO's involvement and its press release emphasis on Holocaust education and denial gives me pause. Holocaust education is crucial, of course, but today's youth cannot easily link Jews being herded into gas chambers with their view of Jews today as a successful, integrated group in the US. 
*
The entire point of a course on antisemitism should be that no group is immune to being infected hy it*, and showing examples from across the board, from Alice Walker to Mahmoud Abbas, from Louis Farrakhan to Roald Dahl, from Richard Nixon to Ilhan Omar, from the murderer at Tree of Life to the murderers in Jersey City and those in Paris, from Henry Ford to Kanye West, from Osama bin Laden to Marjorie Taylor-Greene. The wide range is exactly the point, and if the Shoah is the main focus of the course, it will not achieve its goals. 


(full article online)










						UNESCO teaching how to stop antisemitism? I have questions.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Health and Human Rights Journal has a special section this month: "Settler Colonialism, Structural Racism, and the Palestinian Right to Health." It was organized and curated by the Community and Public Health at Birzeit University and the FXB Center for Health and Human Rights at Harvard University.

Its seven articles are predicated on malicious, antisemitic lies about Israel. The lies - that Israel is a racist, apartheid, settler-colonialist state bent on eradicating Palestinian Arabs and their culture - are accepted as unvarnished truth, without any debate. 

The introduction of an article purported to be about amputations begins with this antisemitic framework:




> Since 1948 and with the establishment of the state of Israel, Israel has been deploying physical and structural violence against Palestinians in multiple well-documented ways, *all aimed at the erasure, subjugation, and oppression of the Palestinians*, in line with what Patrick Wolfe has called the “logic of elimination” in settler-colonial states.[1]
> 
> Israel’s colonial ideology is manifested in the “daily assault on Palestinian life as a result of settler-colonial ideology *that renders them killable as a part of and a furthering of their removal from their land.*”[2]


Another article's abstract begins with antisemitic lies as irrefutable facts:


> In this paper, we examine the social construction of race as a determinant of health inequities in Palestine. Race myths about Palestinians conform to the “logic of elimination” integral to settler colonialism, *predicated on the dispossession and removal of the Indigenous people from the land.*


These are all absurd and hateful lies. Somehow, the Palestinian population nearly quadrupled under this genocidal regime since 1967. 

(full article online)










						Health journal article: Antisemitism is a necessary therapy for Palestinians' mental health
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vandalized menorah in Coney Island, New York. Photo: Twitter.
A menorah in the Coney Island section of Brooklyn, New York was vandalized this week.

Others across the world have met the same fate, according to several reports by StopAntisemitism, a US-based watchdog group, with similar incidents occurring in New York City, Beverly Hills, Berlin, as well as in Rockland, Maine, and Temuco, Chile.


(full article online)










						Menorah in Coney Island Destroyed Amid Wave of Antisemitic Vandalism Incidents Across the World
					

Vandalized menorah in Coney Island, New York. Photo: Twitter. A menorah in the Coney Island section of Brooklyn, New York …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brazilian Jews Condemn ‘Antisemitic’ Tropes Leveled at Prominent Israeli-Born Economist
					

Brazilian Jewish economist Ilan Goldfajn. Photo: Reuters/Latin America News Agency Brazil’s Jewish community has reacted furiously to comments made during …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

NBA Shares Guide to Dispelling Prejudices, Antisemitic Tropes Against Jews
					

An NBA League basketball hoop and basketball. Photo: Gobierno CDMX via Wikimedia Commons The National Basketball Association shared on its …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How the iconic Barbara Walters led the charge against antisemitism and social injustice (sometimes)
					

The legendary interviewer and TV personality from "Today," "ABC Evening News," "20/20" and "The View" has died at the age of 93.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Toxic religion, culture, hatred ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colorado antisemites target kids with Crayon-filled packets
					

Christmas day this year saw an unusual and disturbing batch of “presents” distributed in the Redlands neighborhood of Grand Junction, Colorado.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

If anti-Zionism isn't antisemitism, why did Arabs recruit Nazis in 1948?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: How Jewish Teens Fought Hate With Light! | United with Israel
					

Last year, antisemites harassed a group of Jewish teens celebrating Chanukah in London. This year, that group sent the haters a powerful message.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

1srelluc said:


> LOL.....Ethiopian Jews might take issue with all that "whiteness" being bandied about..



Take note, Whoopi.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Ahed News (Lebanon) reports that Shiite Sheikh Muhammad Sanqour, the Friday preacher at the Imam al-Sadiq Mosque in Diraz, Bahrain, today called on the government to ban all sales of real estate to Jews.

He claimed that "usurping Jews" are making handsome financial offers for Bahraini real estate, and called on the government of Bahrain "to reassure people by issuing a law that categorically prohibits owners from selling any of their property and assets to Jews, individuals or entities, directly or through an intermediary."

Sanquor added, "Selling something of real estate, even if it is easy for the likes of these usurpers, is tantamount to selling the homeland." 

He continued, "*These people* do not coexist with anyone. *The first of their victims is the one who did them a favor.*” 

And then: “We call for the state to have the right to annul any contract that was concluded or is to be concluded if one of its parties was Jewish."

Sounds like Jew-hatred to me.

In September, another Shiite cleric in Bahrain, Ayatollah Qassem, made a similar demand:




> Dear people of Bahrain,
> Do not hand over to the Jews even a small piece of land or a small house; By this, you are selling to them your religion, your history, your homeland, your present and your future. Be aware that you are committing suicide – materially and morally.
> 
> Today, Bahrain is an Islamic country
> Tomorrow, according to the plan of Judaisation, it will become a country of Jews and Muslims. The day after tomorrow, it will become a country of Jews and Muslim residents – at the disposal. *After that, the Muslims will be expelled.* The beginning [O dear people of Bahrain] is the purchase of your land and the land of your Muslim brother.
> 
> Whoever sells land or a house to the Jews is not selling soil and stone, but rather a homeland, people, nation, history and dear sanctities. He is selling Islam as if it is not worth anything.


The government of Bahrain has not had a great relationship with Sanquor. It closed down his mosque briefly in 2016 and detained him.  













						Bahrain Shiite preacher: Selling land to Jews should be illegal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Ahed News (Lebanon) reports that Shiite Sheikh Muhammad Sanqour, the Friday preacher at the Imam al-Sadiq Mosque in Diraz, Bahrain, today called on the government to ban all sales of real estate to Jews.
> 
> He claimed that "usurping Jews" are making handsome financial offers for Bahraini real estate, and called on the government of Bahrain "to reassure people by issuing a law that categorically prohibits owners from selling any of their property and assets to Jews, individuals or entities, directly or through an intermediary."
> 
> Sanquor added, "Selling something of real estate, even if it is easy for the likes of these usurpers, is tantamount to selling the homeland."
> 
> He continued, "*These people* do not coexist with anyone. *The first of their victims is the one who did them a favor.*”
> 
> And then: “We call for the state to have the right to annul any contract that was concluded or is to be concluded if one of its parties was Jewish."
> 
> Sounds like Jew-hatred to me.
> 
> In September, another Shiite cleric in Bahrain, Ayatollah Qassem, made a similar demand:
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Bahrain has not had a great relationship with Sanquor. It closed down his mosque briefly in 2016 and detained him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Shiite preacher: Selling land to Jews should be illegal
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


   SHEEESH---you do not know?----land ownership by JOOOOS is forbidden 
   in Shariah shit holes.    In fact----the forerunner to shariah----was 
   CONSTANTINE----he outlawed land ownership by JOOOOS too---the 
  filth made it into JUSTINIAN LAW and thus CANON LAW.     Get with the 
   program-----JOOOOS do not own the TEMPLE MOUNT----that is ALSO 
  MUZZIE LAND   (along with spain)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Orthodox Jews hire huge billboards blasting the New York Times
					

An Orthodox Jewish group has launched a campaign against the New York Times blasting the newspaper for its investigative coverage into the city's  private yeshiva schools.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

When do charges of "cultural appropriation" cross the line into antisemitism?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## The Duke

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Ahed News (Lebanon) reports that Shiite Sheikh Muhammad Sanqour, the Friday preacher at the Imam al-Sadiq Mosque in Diraz, Bahrain, today called on the government to ban all sales of real estate to Jews.
> 
> He claimed that "usurping Jews" are making handsome financial offers for Bahraini real estate, and called on the government of Bahrain "to reassure people by issuing a law that categorically prohibits owners from selling any of their property and assets to Jews, individuals or entities, directly or through an intermediary."
> 
> Sanquor added, "Selling something of real estate, even if it is easy for the likes of these usurpers, is tantamount to selling the homeland."
> 
> He continued, "*These people* do not coexist with anyone. *The first of their victims is the one who did them a favor.*”
> 
> And then: “We call for the state to have the right to annul any contract that was concluded or is to be concluded if one of its parties was Jewish."
> 
> Sounds like Jew-hatred to me.
> 
> In September, another Shiite cleric in Bahrain, Ayatollah Qassem, made a similar demand:
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Bahrain has not had a great relationship with Sanquor. It closed down his mosque briefly in 2016 and detained him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Shiite preacher: Selling land to Jews should be illegal
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


I'm an anti-Bankite. No one should sell real estate to a bank and they should not be allowed to possess rental property unless holding a

mortgage on it or it's been foreclosed on and they should sell it immediately.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Official, antisemitic Jordanian history of Jerusalem omits Temples, Kings David and Solomon
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------

